# 75 - 125 Kansas Minis "OMG Please help by WRITING!!"



## Gini

This will be posted on all 3 forums as per Mary Lou. Please take the time to e-mail or call the following people. This is the most outrageous treatment of horses! Most of these are bred mares and the person who contacted CMHR just went out to buy one and found this. There is a picture of a gelding that has blood on his back legs. His sheath is covered by crusted blood and maggots . Please look at the following pictures and CMHR is hoping you all will help by calling or e-mailing. This from what we understand has been going on for quite a while. I can't tell you what I'd like to do to this person!!!!! :xkngt: :xbud:

I am listing the contact info 1st as these pictures may take a while to load. I'm in Alaska (Prince of Wales Island) for 2 months and on a very slow computer!

We are many so PLEASE PLEASE let our voices be heard!!!!!!!! We have other pictures so if the authorities think this will go away. Grrrrrr NOT!!

The horses are located in Uniontown, KS on Limestone Road. For what ever reason the authorities haven't done anything yet since Jess reported yesterday hopefully this will get them moving!!! Everyones help will be appreciated. We were given the farm name as

[SIZE=24pt]Trembly Tiny Trails[/SIZE]

THANK YOU!!!!!!

BOURBON COUNTY

Harold D. Coleman, Sheriff, PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701

620/223-1440

FAX 223-0055

Bourbon County Attorney

Terri Johnson

[email protected]

Kansas Attorney General

Paul J Morrison

[email protected]

Robin Hixson

Editor

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## wiccanz

Oh no :no:

Isn't there an Animal Welfare agency (SPCA etc) that can help???


----------



## Gini

Jess has tried. They are all privately funded. Would you please send e-mails seeing you are in another country this will help. It will show them this forum has long arms and many voices. They have to listen to the masses!! Thank you!!!!



wiccanz said:


> Oh no :no:
> 
> Isn't there an Animal Welfare agency (SPCA etc) that can help???


----------



## tagalong

Did the person who went out there to buy a horse take these photos - or are they from animal control or a similar agency??



The person who went out there is a witness - and needs to send the photos on!!

Sickening. Breeding run amok - with little concern as to the consequences... :no:



> Jess has tried. They are all privately funded.


I am not sure I understand - what difference would that make? Is there no state animal control/human society?


----------



## littlesteppers

Oh NO..Poor poor horses..is there a farm name or something we can write? or any info on the "farm" county? Name? address?

DARNED some "people" :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :new_2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## Gini

The person who took these photo's has given CMHR permission to use her name with the authorities.

She took the pictures herself. All of us are sick!!


----------



## lvponies

So if we write, do we just say that it's in regard to the Kansas minis? Is there a farm name, city name, anything?


----------



## Gini

The horses are located in Uniontown, KS on Limestone Road. For what ever reason the authorities haven't done anything yet since Jess reported yesterday hopefully this will get them moving!!! Everyones help will be appreciated. We were given the farm name as

[SIZE=24pt]Timbles Tiny Trails[/SIZE]


----------



## Mona

GOOD GOD...this is SICKENING!! These people need to PAY!!!!! Has anyone contacted a local TV station?? This needs to be filmed and on the 6:00 news for all to see!!! THAT will get them moving too!! I am calling and emailing!! :no:


----------



## wiccanz

OK, I have emailed and attached the pics, just in case they don't quite get the picture.

But I can't understand how there would be no humane society or other animal welfare organisation that could help...in NZ we have the SPCA, which is a charity with NO government help whatsoever. It's run on donations and legacies. They would have uplifted these horses some time ago.

Hope these poor little things can be sorted out real quick - they don't appear to have a lot of time left.


----------



## Gini

Mona, everyone please call and write!!! Many voices to be heard for these little one's and they can't just push it away. [SIZE=24pt]THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## lvponies

I just sent an email to all the addresses you listed. Come on everyone.......send those emails. Let them know what we think of the conditions these horses are living in and their physical condition. It's just appalling!!!! :ugh:



:


----------



## tagalong

> For what ever reason the authorities haven't done anything yet since Jess reported yesterday hopefully this will get them moving!!!


If it was only reported yesterday - they cannot act immediately. Unfortunately they need to check things out for themselves... then possibly get warrants etc. They likely cannot just storm onto the property - and thus jeopardize the investigation and chances of charges being laid...

Why not include the ASPCA, Kansas Animal Control etc.? I still need to understand why it matters if an organization is privately funded... _*confused*_


----------



## Rachel

I've sent my e-mails :no:


----------



## ClickMini

That is just too horrible and sad. I wrote the following message to all contacts you have listed:

I am writing as a result of seeing some horrifying photos posted on a Miniature Horse forum. These photos were taken at a Kansas farm where Miniature Horses are bred, "Timbles Tiny Trails," located in Uniontown, KS on Limestone Road. These animals are clearly in horrible distress and every moment that ticks by is one of suffering and need. Please engage the proper authorities to seize these animals immediately and get them into a place where they can be restored to health. I know that you are the recipients of photos from this case, please imagine what agony these animals are in and respond accordingly, AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

If the task is too great for local resources, I urge you to contact a national organization such as the ASPCA. There are people who will step in and intervene in this outrageous case of neglect and cruelty.

This will become quite a high-profile case of animal cruelty I am sure, your actions will certainly be representative of the value placed on living beings living in your jurisdiction. I am optimistic that you will react appropriately considering the circumstances.

Sincerely,

______________________

Amy Lacy

Finch Meadow Farm

Monroe, WA


----------



## Gini

If it was only reported yesterday - they cannot act immediately. Unfortunately they need to check things out for themselves... then possibly get warrants etc. They likely cannot just storm onto the property - and thus jeopardize the investigation and chances of charges being laid... 
Why not include the ASPCA, Kansas Animal Control etc.? I still need to understand why it matters if an organization is privately funded... _*confused*_

We are not too sure why they told us it was privately funded. It made Jess aggravated enough that he started callling and e-mailing.

It seems this sheriff has known about this for a while. Unless presure is put on it goes on the back burner.

Especially when it comes to livestock. In Arizona it took Stacy and I over a month to get someone in the livestock at the state level to listen and help us get Arizona Sunny. Not too sure what it's like in each state. I'm sure all different at the different levels.

Let's just see what we can do for these guys!!!


----------



## MInx

*



: OK this is so frustrating but I wrote each and every one of them leaving my name address, and email telling them all to feel free to use my letter and that I would attest to anything we can from afar to get this person in court and relocate these horses!*

Maybe as a whole our voice will be heard? How many other situations like this go un noticed and to my mind all this is , is the equivilent of a dog "puppy mill".

That was part of my letter and I reminded them that puppy mills are illegal and this should be also!

I assume that none are trained for a thing and are being depressed in personality..poor little things..what would they give for some one on one attention and lets hope they can be rehomed..I don't have the money being retired or I would even take one to try to make a great say 4-H youth horse, at least start it, well anyway hope I helped a little.

Maxine and Carl


----------



## Mona

Just a quick note to let you folks know, the sheriff only works Mon-Fri 8:00am to 4:00pm, so wait until tomorrow to call!


----------



## lvponies

I googled and found this:

Humane Society of U.S. 515-283-1393 Midwest Region email: [email protected]

I sent them an email too.



:


----------



## MaryKansas

I contacted a news station in Kansas City, Kansas (about an hour and a half North of Uniontown).

I dont know if it will do any good, being that the farm is so far from the city, but it doesnt hurt to try, and I know this station has done many segments on abused and neglected animals in all parts of the state and also in Missouri.

http://www.kctv5.com/station/13482536/detail.html


----------



## nootka

Just gross. Those poor horses...

Thanks for the alert...has anyone got some contact info for local tv stations/newspapers....I think maybe we should wait a day, but something needs to be done to get them some food for one, and veterinary care.

Liz


----------



## lvponies

I also sent an email to KSHB Action News - [email protected] located in Kansas City, KS. If we all write, the word will get out and the sheriff will have no choice but to investigate and do something for these poor horses!!! He may have tried to ignore the situation in the past, but no more!!!


----------



## Lena1

Unbelievable!!






Have sent emails and urging all my family and friends to do the same


----------



## dgrminis

OMG -- this sickens me -- I live in Kansas and have never heard of that farm even.. I did a mapquest and they are 3 1/2 hours from me -- from the pictures it looks like there are MANY horses there and I know I could never take them all in but I would be glad to try and help so please if anyone hears anymore let me know and I also have some friends in the state that may be willing to take in a few as well.. So I am sure we could help get some of these little guys back on their feet and hopefully get them into nice homes once they were back in shape..

I really hope that someone will do something and get these little guys the care they need.. I dont understand how someone could do that to them





Feel free to PM me if my help is needed..


----------



## J.E.F.

For those of you that are interested I contacted the nearest ASPCA and was told the following:

"The ASPCA is a local thing not a national orginization, they have guide lines that they must follow, as well as not being able to go out of the area that funds them. They cannot go out of their jurisdiction"

The only response I got from anyone about this is the County Attorneys office and brief "ok we will go look I think I know who this is" from the Sherrif of that county. As yet I have not heard back from him. the newspapers and tv stations have not gotten back to me either. I called the Governors office and got " it is not for us to do anything call someone else ( paraphased) . It seems that no one wants to take responsibility for this problem. It appears that no state has an agency that can or will take responsibility for keeping Animals from such a disaster. Maybe one of our goals should be to form a state wide with arrest powers agency, then we would have a place to go get some action. I personally want to say a big thank you for all the help you are giving these little guys. If the report is acurate as it seems, many may have to be put down. Saving these horses is going to be a major undertaking for who ever gets them, please keep that in mind as well. Many of these horses are mares in foal and most of the heavy look is the foal.

Gini thanks for listening to me and adviseing me. I know I can get very agressive about an emergency like this. It may be a good thing it is in Kansas and not here close to me. I would be camped out at the county Sharrif's office until I got action.

Please excuse the typos and grammar I am still very angry.


----------



## Sue S

Those poor little guys, I feel so sorry for them, just got done writing.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Consider all I can do done! Just heartbreaking. :no:


----------



## MaryKansas

nootka said:


> Just gross. Those poor horses...
> 
> Thanks for the alert...has anyone got some contact info for local tv stations/newspapers....I think maybe we should wait a day, but something needs to be done to get them some food for one, and veterinary care.
> 
> Liz


Here are the links to several Kansas City News Stations:

http://www.kctv5.com/station/13482536/detail.html

http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/InsideF...tUs?pageId=5.11

http://www.thekansascitychannel.com/contactus/index.html


----------



## Betty B

Just heart breaking. I sure hope tomorow is a better day for those poor horses.


----------



## RJRMINIS

[SIZE=14pt]OMG!!!!! That makes me sick, I will have to look but I think that is quite a ways from me.......I have never heard of this farm before. I will pass this on to the Kansas Miniature Horse Club. :no: [/SIZE]


----------



## ruffian

Sent e-mails to all agencies and contacts listed. I would suggest NOT doing a cut and paste of the well written letter, as readers may pass them off as just a bunch of duplicates.

I will call tomorrow.

I think I have to go throw up now. HOW CAN ANYBODY DO THIS??

Instead, I'm going to go throw a little more hay to my guys.

We need a "Tears" emoticon.


----------



## windemereminis

After seeing the condition of the horses you posted pictures of I called a rescue person who resides in Kansas. His name is Victor McMullen. Victor said that it was fine if I posted his name. He said that he got a report from two different individuals about this situation. He must have the authorities involved in order to rescue these horses. He has contacted the Sheriff and is waiting on the him to respond. If Victor hasn't heard from the Sheriff by tomorrow he assured me that he will contact him again tomorrow.

You can help by contacting the Sheriff and the District Attorney. This will likely be considered a felony condition and there must be legal intervention to get these horses rescued.

The wonderful news is that if Victor is allowed to rescue the horses, he will take them all. He has an isolation area, vets involved, etc. After getting them into health he will then adopt the horses out.

I told Victor about this site and all of the wonderful members who want to help. I will stay in touch with him and let you know of any updates if you don't hear it from another means.

We are hours away from this farm, which I have never heard of, but if we need to go and help in some way we will!

Janet

Windemere Farm


----------



## srpwildrose

Thank You for posting. I am from Southcentral Kansas. I have not ever heard of this farm.

What a horrific site to see. Those poor lil horses. There is so much hay around this year. I can't imagine why they are not getting fed.

They are about 3-4 hours from me.

I don't know what I can do to help, but would like to do something.

I will keep an eye on the local news for any news on them. And let you know.


----------



## Mona

ruffian said:


> We need a "Tears" emoticon.



We have this one...



:


----------



## srpwildrose

Thanks Janet........I had forgot about Vic McMullen. I had him rescue a full size horse that was down my

road a couple years back. Vic lives pretty near me. PM me and give me his phone# or email address so I can offer some help with transport if needed.


----------



## miniwhinny

:no: Oh those poor poor little horses.


----------



## SkipsMom

How awful.

Here in Miami Co, KS we had a similiar thing w/ just about 200+ Hackney Ponies back in 1998.

Someone contact Kansas State University Veterinary School. They were very helpful w/ the Miami Co Ponies in getting first aid, triage and a treatment plan developed. Ditto the Kansas Horse Council.

Here is how it seems to work:

The owner may be given the option to "clean things up" within a specific time frame. Failure to meet the changes by the deadlines could cause him/her to loose the mini's to the county. _However_, a county rarely wants to gain control over the animals because then the taxpayers must foot the vet & food bills until the animals are sold. The county will work with the owner and exhaust that avenue first.

The owner may willingly give up control of the animals to the county who might appointment someone to manage their care & placement. This is where a registered rescue group w/ correct paperwork can be helpful.

Thoughtful letters to the County Attorney can be effective. The Sheriff just enforces the laws on the books, the Attorney cements the charges. Attorney's have egos so emphasis is on "thoughtful" because no one likes to be spanked. There is most probably no formal SPCA or Humane Society down in that area. Based on the debri piled up and laws on the books it's probably a easier chance to get the owner rung up w/ envioronmental violations.

The above is my personal observation w/ the Miami County Hackney's. Google it and Norman or Nueman Sterns for details. HorseAid was the illegit rescue that intervened and caught the attention of the KS Attorney Generals office, this was after the fact, the ponies were gone and so was $200,000. If you google HorseAid & the ponies you have to digest their version w/ a lump of salt.

I can tell you Channel 9 is the T.V. station that is best in the KC metro. The others are weak.

I've been in Uniontown and it is a small town.


----------



## Casnos Minis

[SIZE=14pt]That's just wrong on so many levels. I'll email everyday if I have to!! We have a show and GYmkanna coming up in a few weeks, do I have permisson to print out these pictures and any info on them to make a board to get donations? Is CMHR going to take them in? I'll do my best to get the donations to start rolling in.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Gini

Christy

CMHR doesn't have the resources to take these horses in. We are just trying to get them help locally as we are a non seizure rescue and these numbers are overwhelming.

This is one of the worst cases of animal abuse I've ever seen in one place. I am so angry over this I like

Jess have to be careful on what I say. I would like to have that jerk in my overgrown corral for 1 week!!

Nuff said!

We just want the state of Kansas to help with these guys. Remember these are mostly mares in foal.

Use the pictures as you see fit. If you collect anything what ever rescue or organization helping these minis

could sure use the help.


----------



## AppyLover2

I just sent a letter to all 3 TV stations. I think publicity is the surest way to get attention to this horrible situation.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

OMG, this is beyond horrible. These poor little minis need all of our help! I just got through sending all my letters off, and I didnt wrote exactly what I thought. I live in Wisconsin, but if there is anyway I can help please let me know. Praying for all those little ones. Corinne


----------



## Marty

I sent my letter(s)

Update to add: No response as of yet today


----------



## Casnos Minis

Well said Marty.

Christy


----------



## FMC Minis

:new_shocked: OMG!!!!

I was notified by a friend about this neglectful situation!

We live in Southwestern Kansas and are quite aways away...but if they seize the minis and get them into better care, we could foster several to help out and find them loving homes when they are fully ready!

I will email all I know that may have ideas on how to help and publicize this situation!

Keep me posted and I will keep checking in to see updates as this progresses!

Poor little things...all life's creatures deserve the best and if you can't give it, them give them to someone who can! :saludando:

FMC Minis

fivemilecreek


----------



## littlesteppers

All done..our letter/...

My name is Christine Chambers and I am writing you about a situation that has been brought to my attention. There is a miniature horse farm by the name of Timbles Tiny Trails in Uniontown, KS on Limestone Road that is guilty of gross neglect and abuse of their horses. I have seen photos taken of these poor horses which made my stomach turn. There are pregnant mares so weak that they can barely walk, much less provide proper nutrition for a healthy foal. This operation is nothing more than an underhanded ploy for money. These animals are emaciated, completely surrounded by hazardous materials, including mountains of tires, barrels of harmful chemicals, and rusty tools. This is an outrage to anyone who values life. These animals are not capable of taking care of themselves, or of speaking up, but I am. I refuse to sit back and watch as these animals are being tortured.

Please utilize any and all resources that you have available as soon as possible in order to have these horses removed from the inhumane conditions that they are being forced to endure. As mentioned before, they have no voice, they can only suffer. Please don't make them suffer any longer than they already have. Please be the voice and the influence that these poor animals don't have.

Sincerely,

Christine Chambers


----------



## FMC Minis

: Nicely said ~ Marty & Christine!!!

I have contacted over 15 people I know personally that have either interest in horses or just down right have better morals than the caretaker of the minis involved.

Hope all will help!!!!

FMC Minis



:


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I'm not excusing anything, those animals should have obviously been saved a long time ago, but I do understand the need to tread carefully here by law enforcement officials. Jerks like this get their animals back if the letter of the law isn't followed. Cases just get thrown out. :no:

I'm all for stricter laws, worse punishments.


----------



## virginia

To All concerned Mini Lovers:

This situation is beyond what CMHR can do as an organization, but we can at least get the word out and will be setting up a Special Fund to help any and all organizations that will be involved in rescueing these poor starved minis. I am appalled at their condition and CMHR will do everything in our power to help out. We will keep a list of all persons who have offer their care, transport and homes. This is going to be a long drawnout affair as we all know how slow the Justice System works. Just as soon as we know anything at all, it will be posted here. PLEASE PLEASE keep the letters and calls going to the people listed in several posts, but also remember, to be polite and reasonable..these are the people we are depending on to help.

I don't think I've ever been more disgusted and upset with a situation. This goes beyond cruelty. It is inhumane and just down right WRONG. I will be posting another thread shortly with the donation information.

Thank you all for caring.

Ginny St Pierre, President CMHR


----------



## MaryKansas

Virginia and Gini...I sent you both a PM with info I found out about this farm.


----------



## twister

Those photos made me cry, those poor poor horses not knowing any love or not even being given the most basic care, my heart breaks for them. I have sent an email to all listed with one of the photos attached and included my name, address and telephone number so they know it is legit and not spam. I will call the numbers listed tomorrow. Please keep us updated with any progress, I hope they can get out of there, if it was closer I would take some in but I will donate to the fund once we know that they are getting out of their torture chamber.

Yvonne


----------



## RallyZ

My e-mails have been sent, High Priority.

This obvious neglect brings me to tears.


----------



## AceyHorse

Emails sent. I made it clear that this story is being heard right across the world. And we are all eagerly waiting to hear the outcome.

Thanks for letting us know and allowing us all the chance to help.

:no: It is unbeliveable that someone could be this cruel, I hope they are punished severly.


----------



## SHANA

Those poor minis. If they were closer I would bring them all here as my grandmother has a 32 stall pig barn sitting empty. It has 32 huge boxstalls in it, perfect for minis, not for large horses though, ceiling is to low. Each stall could fit 3 minis no problem and I would nurse them back to health. My vet is great and would do it for barely nothing. Also the sawmill owner is a friend of my dads and loves horses and would supply nice clean bedding for them at a low cost. Just a shame I am so far away as I would go tell that owner a thing or 2. If you can't afford to feed them, don't own them. All 17 of my horses are fat and happy. I rather have them to fat, then to skinny.


----------



## Katiean

I had a standardbred mare that I was not able to feed for 3 weeks. I knew it was 3 weeks and I could have given her 1/2 ration for 3 weeks. But I loved this horse so I sold her rather than have her lose weight. Why can't people have the brains "god gave a jack butt" and take care of their animals or get rid of them. I heard of an emu farmer in Texas that went out and shot his whole flock of emu's because he couldn't feed them. He was arrested for cruelty to animals. I don't know if it stuck. But at least he was trying to keep them from starving.


----------



## FMC Minis

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

For all wanting to help incourage the seizure of these neglected horses!!!!!


[SIZE=12pt]I was just informed by an acquaintance that lives not but 10 miles from Uniontown, that the law enforcement department {sheriff} is not likely to do anything about it. (*no pun intended, just the truth). The info below is from someone that lives right there and knows that these are the best routes to get something done![/SIZE]
It was suggested to me to contact the

*Southeast Kansas Humane Society in Pittsburg, 620-232-1840*,

a non-profit organization for more info as to what needs to be done.

Also contact *KOAM TV in Pittsburg*, who have done this sort of thing before. Koam has a website with email contacts. It's http://www.koamtv.com

And contact the local newspapers, ie. *Fort Scott Tribune, Pittsburg Morning Sun, Parsons Sun, Iola Register*, etc...

Hope this will help with the proceeding of this time sensitive matter!
PM me if you need any more info. Thanks!


----------



## Brandi*

I have always liked this poster because it rings so true. After seeing these pics I am a firm believer that humanbeings are just evil


----------



## horsehug

I am wondering if Vern Trembly is sick or something? I feel badly for the poor thin horses but also for Vern. I met him years ago when he lived in Colorado and bought my little stallion Vega Light Vant Huttenest from him right before he was forced to move due to a divorce. He took all his horses to Kansas himself. When I went to his farm in Colorado to get Vega, his horses were healthy and fat and happy. And he adored them and they adored him. It was obvious. He was not what I would call a puppy mill. He didn't even have that many foals, but loved his herd who came running when he whistled for them. I watched it! He appeared to be an older man then, and that was 12 years ago. He did call me a few times but it has been a long time now. I know he had some health problems though I can't remember exactly what. I think some were heart related. So to see his horses in this condition makes me really wonder what happened to him. I wish he had contacted people for help before they reached this condition but I wanted people to know he was a good and caring man back then, when I met him and when I talked to him over the years. I think the Vern I met would have fed his horses before himself! He was definitely not an Evil person!

A picture of him was in the Mniature Horse World with his buckskin hitch of 8 minis lots of times on the Rocky Mountain Club page. And he loved training them to drive. He was very proud of his horses and they were what kept him going after his divorce, so I feel something else must have happened that we do not know.

What a sad sad situation.

Susan O.


----------



## Mulligans Run

Reijel's Mom said:


> I'm not excusing anything, those animals should have obviously been saved a long time ago, but I do understand the need to tread carefully here by law enforcement officials. Jerks like this get their animals back if the letter of the law isn't followed. Cases just get thrown out. :no:
> 
> I'm all for stricter laws, worse punishments.


We know you're in favor of rescuing those horses. You were very helpful with my recent rescue (who arrived home this past evening), and I agree with harsher punishment. I can only imagine what these horses have been through and how much worse this situation would be by winter with the hay shortage. :new_shocked:

I have a very hard time having any sympathy for the owner. This isn't something that has occured overnight, so it's hard to imagine that it couldn't have been prevented had they asked for assistance. I am sending my letters too and I believe that the newspapers and television stations are the way to go. Making the public more aware of this situation should provide a better outcome for these horses.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I'm sorry- is old age now an excuse for stupidity and cruelty??

I do not give a TOSS if he is old and infirm (well, somewhere inside I do but I can guess he is not starving to death?????) he is LOOKING at those horses- he is walking past them everyday on his way to his kitchen, isn't he??

My animals eat before I do.

Get the horses away form him and \THEN I may have some sympathy for him.

Why is he still breeding if he cannot take care of the ones he has??

If you look at the AMHA stud book he appears to still own all the animals he has bred, so basically he is a hoarder.

Get the animals out, THEN sort out the old guy.

My e-mails are on their way.


----------



## MiLo Minis

horsehug said:


> I am wondering if Vern Trembly is sick or something?.......... I think the Vern I met would have fed his horses before himself! He was definitely not an Evil person!
> 
> A picture of him was in the Mniature Horse World with his buckskin hitch of 8 minis lots of times on the Rocky Mountain Club page. And he loved training them to drive. He was very proud of his horses and they were what kept him going after his divorce, so I feel something else must have happened that we do not know.
> 
> What a sad sad situation.
> 
> Susan O.


Has anyone been in to see if he is alive and well? If he lives on his own perhaps something has happened to him that has made him incapable of caring for them or getting help. Would someone be able to get over there and check on him? I know the horses are in appalling condition and need help but if a human being is in the same kind of situation he also needs help!

Edited to add: I have also sent emails to everyone and hope that help is gotten for ALL concerned! This could indeed have happened in relatively short time if those water troughs are empty and the animals are dehydrated. I realize the garbage has taken a fair bit of time to pile up but it appears that the barrels and tires are to form a type of fence to keep the animals inside perhaps electric fencing?


----------



## Floridachick

This is HORRIBLE< I do not have time to read everything I am off to work. I will say be VERY careful what photos and info are posted and where, as it may be referenced as "baiting" and then not used against the guilty party. May these ,poor things get treatment sooner than later. FOOD TOO!


----------



## Jill

Last night, I got an email back from Jan Biles at the Topeka Capital-Journal. She wanted to know if the last name is Timble? I told her I was not sure, but that was my hunch. Anything "happening" yet? Those pictures twist my heart.


----------



## FMC Minis

The owner's name is Vernon Trembly. It sounds to me that he loves his horses and wouldn't do this intentionally.

From the recent email posted by 'horsehug'. This is a matter of whether the owner is even able to care for the horses or for the worst case senerio is he okay at all?

I have located 2 people living on the same road as him, maybe we can see if they know him personally or just could have someone go check and see if he is even living there. Either way the horses need care and it may be a matter of finding a person to see if the owner is alive to release them into foster homes. I think the law should be more involved, especially if this turns out for the worst.

Note: To the lady whom took the pictures, Can she go and knock on the door and see if he is home? I did some checking and his wife is still in Colorado, so he may not have any family or friends and no one knows to care for the horses if he isn't able to.

I have emailed the info to Gini at CMHR and hope she will post something of new info on here if she contacts anyone.

Thanks to all for your help! :bgrin


----------



## Minimor

I'm curious about who showed the horses to Jess yesterday? Was it Vern, or someone else? If Vern is old it's possible that someone else is supposed to be caring for the horses for him, and Vern himself does not know what sad situation his horses are now in.

Someone here last winter left his horses in the care of a neighbor while he went out of province for 3 months of cancer treatment. He came home to find his horses just about dead--the caregiver had not fed them, they'd just been turned out to pasture (deep snow, no grass to be had) to fend for themselves. The owner was horrified; he brought them to the vet clinic, and one mare went down in the trailer & couldn't get up--I don't know if he was able to save her or not.

If Vern truly cares about his horses perhaps he will give them up to a rescue so that they can be properly cared for again.


----------



## Marty

No use speculating about the owner now, wether he is invalid or not, the fact remains that the horses are in dire straights out there and need assistance immediately, and possibly Mr. Tremble himself needs help also. The rest can be sorted out later. I do hope the wheels for rescue are turning at this moment.


----------



## littlesteppers

Is there a way somebody just could throw some hay over the fence?? I know I would if I lived close.


----------



## Mulligans Run

I contacted the head of the rescue that helped with my mini and she is contacting authorities as well. She has sent them the photos from this thread and has written...



> Good morning to all!I'm writing today to help out a group of concerned equine owners, on a possible cruelty case located in Bourbon County, KS. Although, I realize I have no jurisdiction, nor taxpayer, nor voting citizen, I believe this needs to brought to your immediate attention. You are all elected officials and someone needs to come to the plate to assist this situation as soon as possible.
> 
> I've reviewed your laws* in regards to equines within your state. I beleive there is a STRONG case in Bourbon County, KS.
> 
> The horses are located in Uniontown, KS on Limestone Road. I believe news reporters have been to the location and reported what they saw.
> 
> Please stop the cruelty of these innocent animals, and prove to counties and other surrounding states that Kansas will not tolerate any neglect/abuse/cruelty to animals! By the photos that were provided, (see attachments)I beleive you have MANY issues going on with this land owner. I would HOPE that your health department would acknowledge the waste material located on this land. Rubber tires is the largest breeding grounds for mosquitoes, which is the leading cause of West Nile both in humans and equines. The trash is a concern, for tetanus of these animals as well. I've searched for a contact for your State veterinarian, but I do not find one main person associated with the Kansas Agricultural Department nor a listing of state veterinarians. I see no food or water available for them either. Please do something, before more animals become sick or die, due to untreated injury.
> 
> Please feel free to contact me with any questions or concerns..
> 
> *K.S.A. 21-4311 - Cruelty to animals; custody of animal; disposition; damages for killing, when; expenses of care assessed owner, when; duty of county or district attorney.
> 
> Karla Sibert
> 
> IERAL
> 
> Iowa Equine Rescue & Awareness League
> 
> PO Box 8726
> 
> Cedar Rapids, IA 52408
> 
> 319-560-0347
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> www.iaeral.org


She was very instrumental in a seizure in Iowa (involving the mini I have just rescued). I figured she would be a good source for assistance. If she hears anything I'll post here.


----------



## Mulligans Run

From Karla......



> Here is the link that states the actual law for cruelty of Equines in Kansas. If you want to post this, it would probably be good, because then people know exactly what to expect etc. Unfortunately it is only a class A nonperson misdemeanor.. (not too harsh of fines, just like Iowa, that sucks!)As used in this section, "equine" means a horse, pony, mule, jenny, donkey or hinny.
> 
> Cruelty to animals is a class A nonperson misdemeanor.
> 
> http://www.kansas.gov/kahd/laws/animal_cruelty.shtml


----------



## Minimor

> No use speculating about the owner now, wether he is invalid or not, the fact remains that the horses are in dire straights out there and need assistance immediately, and possibly Mr. Tremble himself needs help also. The rest can be sorted out later.


 The thing is, Marty, if the horses are owned by Vern but are not actually under his care & control at this time--if he were able to be located and is capable of making decisions--if he is not aware of the situation his horses are in (and it is possible, if he is an invalid or something) he may agree to turn them over to a rescue. IF that were the situation it would be a much faster way to rescue the horses than going through the authorities who don't seem too interested in helping (not the sheriff anyway).



> Is there a way somebody just could throw some hay over the fence?? I know I would if I lived close.


 I don't know what the Kansas law is, but in other areas when people have done this for starving horses, it has jeopardized the cruelty/neglect investigation. If the investigators come out & see that the horses have hay, they will say that the horses are being fed & they cannot lay charges of neglect. It doesn't matter that someone else has thrown hay to the horses to help them--it only matters that the horses have hay. Unless laws that way have changed, but I do know that in the past providing feed for starving horses has been a problem. It is tempting to try & get feed to them though!


----------



## littlesteppers

I KNOW how its in Tennessee..not only are you allowed to feed..BUT even recover your expenses.. :aktion033:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

39-14-207 Feeding of impounded animals -- Care provided by humane society -- Recovery of expenses.

(a) In case any impounded animal is without necessary food and water for more than twelve (12) successive hours, it is lawful for any person, as often as necessary, to enter any place in which any animal is so confined, and to supply it with necessary food and water so long as it shall remain so confined. Such person shall not be liable to any action for such entry, and the reasonable cost of such food and water may be collected from the owner or keeper of the animal. The animal shall not be exempt from levy and sale upon execution issued upon a judgment therefor.


----------



## virginia

Good Morning All

No news to report yet. I do have the phone numbers of a couple of neighbors of Mr Trembly but no luck getting through to them yet. I'll keep on trying. Hopefully we can arrange for a possible shipment of hay. I am aware that feeding them may jeopardize a court case but if the minis die from starvation.....!

Ginny St Pierre, President, CMHR


----------



## horsehug

Just wanted to say I found Vern's number this morning and called him.

I was relieved to find him sounding like his old self and not ill, though he does have health problems.

He said he has some thin horses and some fat ones and that they are on pasture and also grained like they were when I first met him. He said he has wondered why the ones have gotten so thin. He also worms regularly. I mentioned that their teeth might be bad and he said he just does not know where to find an equine dentist close to him. So they have not had their teeth worked on. I definitely remember him asking me the last time I talked to him over a year ago if I knew where he could get a speculum to try to work on their teeth himself. But I didn't know where. I personally know how fast a horse can go down when their teeth need work.

I'm sure all this sounds like excuses to most of you but I do know Vern cares about his horses and has not known what to do for them.

Also he has his studs in another area separate from the mares. I knew he did not used to keep all his studs with the mares altogether when I was at his place in Colorado. And like I said they were healthy and looked great when I saw them there.

I suggested he try to get a regular vet out to see about their teeth.

He also said he had gone to Colorado for 4 days in August and when he came back a trailer load of his fattest horses were all stolen.

I think it sounds like he has tried to keep up but gotten overwhelmed and should have sold and cut down his numbers a while back. But he is not an evil person!!

I am just letting you know what I had heard from him. I am sure when whatever authorities get there they will come to their own conclusions.

Susan O.


----------



## Mona

Susan, with all due respect to you, I know he may be a friend of yours and not necessarily evil, BUT, he is definitely in over his head and doing wrong by those horses! I doubt it is the teeth, for surely it would not deplete an entire herd to skin and bones! He is definitely in the wrong here, and even though he may love his horses and has a heart of gold, it still does not change the fact that these horses are STARVING to death! My horses here are on VERY POOR pasture and yet are FAT, FAT, FAT! Yes, that is bad too, but I would rather see them FAT! I have no equine dentist here either, and in fact have only ever had two mare's teeth floated by a vet over the 13 years I have owned minis. I also tried to file a filly's teeth myself this summer as I feared it was pointy and rubbing her mouth and I had not even a vet here(at all, in this area) to do it. If you own animals that depend on you for their health, food, water and wellbeing you MUST provide it or face the consequences of not doing so. If your health is failing and you cannot care for them as they need to be cared for, it then becomes your responsibility to re-home them to someone that WILL care for them. Failing to do so is a CRIME, no matter how good at heart a person is. NO EXCUSES for this type of thing, at least not in my eyes! :no:


----------



## kaykay

maybe ginny can call vern and offer to bring hay and assistance until he can get his numbers down?

The horses will probably get the help they need much quicker if you guys can deal with the owner himself

such a sad situation


----------



## sedeh

horsehug said:


> Just wanted to say I found Vern's number this morning and called him.
> 
> I was relieved to find him sounding like his old self and not ill, though he does have health problems.
> 
> He said he has some thin horses and some fat ones and that they are on pasture and also grained like they were when I first met him. He said he has wondered why the ones have gotten so thin. He also worms regularly. I mentioned that their teeth might be bad and he said he just does not know where to find an equine dentist close to him. So they have not had their teeth worked on. I definitely remember him asking me the last time I talked to him over a year ago if I knew where he could get a speculum to try to work on their teeth himself. But I didn't know where. I personally know how fast a horse can go down when their teeth need work.
> 
> I'm sure all this sounds like excuses to most of you but I do know Vern cares about his horses and has not known what to do for them.
> 
> Also he has his studs in another area separate from the mares. I knew he did not used to keep all his studs with the mares altogether when I was at his place in Colorado. And like I said they were healthy and looked great when I saw them there.
> 
> I suggested he try to get a regular vet out to see about their teeth.
> 
> He also said he had gone to Colorado for 4 days in August and when he came back a trailer load of his fattest horses were all stolen.
> 
> I think it sounds like he has tried to keep up but gotten overwhelmed and should have sold and cut down his numbers a while back. But he is not an evil person!!
> 
> I am just letting you know what I had heard from him. I am sure when whatever authorities get there they will come to their own conclusions.
> 
> Susan O.



He may not be evil but he definately needs help! Those pics showed starving horses.....not just "thin". He sounds like some of these "cat ladies" that end up with hundreds of cats because "they love them" but can't care for them and they end up in horrible condition.


----------



## Shari

Gads...what is wrong with people. I will write.....and I do hope all those poor horses get help!!!

If he got in over his head... I know it is very hard to ask for help...the way many rescue places can be.

But he should of found someone to help him out and sell or find good homes for most of them.

Its too bad they got into this condition...for what ever the reasons.


----------



## FMC Minis

I agree he sounds like a hoarder that is in a bind and he can't see that they are severly going to starve to death! Nothing against his good intentions...but he does need some help with them. He sounds like a loving caring person for his horses, but it seems to have taken over and he no longer has control. :no:



> He may not be evil but he definately needs help! Those pics showed starving horses.....not just "thin". He sounds like some of these "cat ladies" that end up with hundreds of cats because "they love them" but can't care for them and they end up in horrible condition.


I have seen this too many times where they just don't understand the severity of the situation OR the don't have the heart to let them go or ask for help!!!!

We can help him if he will let us and that will be better for everyone! :aktion033:


----------



## Steph_D

Here are a couple more news links if anyone's interested. These are located in Joplin, MO, but they also report things from Kansas.

TV stations are KODE and KSNF, they both use the same web site FourStatesHomePage.

There's also the Joplin Globe, a newspaper from Joplin that reports on Kansas things.

I'm not posting these to be mean or whatever, but because I care. I'm close, but not close enough to help. I pray that this man is able to get the help that he needs for his horses.


----------



## ropenride

I'm not trying to make excuses for Vern....but I know that his area was flooded really badly this summer and that COULD (but may not) explain all the trash in the pictures. It's very possible that he is feeling overwhelmed with circumstances and seeing his horses as they were and not as they are now. I agree....help is needed for the horses and want to applaud this board for trying to see that they get it. Contacting Vern and contacting his neighbors may be the quickest way for it to happen, as law enforcement wheels turn slowly. Because of all the water and flooding, the hay quality is not what it should be and maybe Vern doesn't realize this? Susan, can you call him again and maybe find out what he's feeding and make some recommendations for a higher calorie feed? I just really feel there is more to this sad situation than meets the eye (no pun intended) and as long as Vern is willing to accept our help we should try to help him, not alienate him, thereby making it harder to help these horses.


----------



## Namaste Miniatures

My heart is just sicken by this....

I was involved several years ago in the worst case of animal abuse in the state of Idaho. In this case.... I called the sheriff office 3 month's prior to have someone come out and look at these animals that were starving to death. They were NO help at all !!! They told me that since there was hay on the property that they could not do anything but yet he saw the staving cattle, just like in this case with mini's. After seeing about 10 cow's in a round bale feeder dead and the rest of the head eating them ... I had it .... I called the STATE BRAND INSPECTOR and he was on his way and than I called the local TV station's in our area ( they were on there way when I call the sheriff's office back and told them the TV crews were on there way out to the story of Animal Neglect. Needless to say the sheriff's office were on there way as well. The first one to the scene was the same officer that came out 3 months prior, I found him pucking his guts next to the road. I couldn't get help from anybody prior to that day. I guess by calling the State Brand Inspector was the best thing I could of done in this case... It got the ball rolling.

Has anybody called the State Brand Inspector and or the State Vet ?

There has got to be a local horseman or cattleman association, they will help and donate hay.

God, I hope these mini's make it.

Debby


----------



## FMC Minis

Hello All~

My friend who lives only a few miles from Vern is going to call and see about visiting with him. She has had some severe problems with worms because of all the moisture in that area.

And I have come to the conclusion that they obviously aren't starving cause they would have eaten ALL the Weeds! there is plenty of foilage in the pictures. So no weight gain leads to two things: teeth or worms!

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Mona

FMC Minis said:


> And I have come to the conclusion that they obviously aren't starving cause they would have eaten ALL the Weeds! there is plenty of foilage in the pictures. So no weight gain leads to two things: teeth or worms!


Well, sorry, I am in total disagreement with that statement. I may be wrong,(and I hope I am) but I just don't see it that way at all. :no:


----------



## littlesteppers

Got a reply..

Attorney General Paul Morrison has requested that I respond to your

e-mail regard the poor condition and treatment of the miniture horses in

Uniontown, Kansas.

In Kansas, the County Attorney has primary jurisdiction for filing

criminal charges, such as cruelty to animals, for criminal conduct

occuring within his or her county. The Attorney General is authorized

to step in at the request of a county attorney, generally due to a

conflict or interest or inexperience in major criminal cases. If Terri

Johnson, the Bourbon County Attorney, makes such a request, the Attorney

General will certainly be willing to evaluate the case and file any

charges that are warranted.

Additionally, the Kansas Animal Health Department may have jurisdiction

to take action. I am forwarding your e-mail to that Department with the

hope they can be of assistance.

Thank you for bringing this situation to our attention.

Sincerely,

Camille Nohe

Assistant Attorney General


----------



## Katiean

It could be that these horses stood in water for some time and it doesn't take long for a horse to go down hill. Now there could be some underlying problem that we (since we are not there to see for ourselves) can't see. These horses ALL need a vet if they don't die in the meantime. I have NEVER seen a horse as thin as these. Whatever the problem I know that these mares NEED to be removed and spred out to homes that can give them individual attention as to the feed and most likely worm issue. If he is an "OLD TIMER" I would suspect he uses tobacco to worm. These horses are WAY past that. They ALL need medical attention. No matter how nice this guy is, he can't handle the situation anymore. :no: :no:


----------



## Buckskin gal

"



> 39-14-207 Feeding of impounded animals -- Care provided by humane society -- Recovery of expenses. (a) In case any impounded animal is without necessary food and water for more than twelve (12) successive hours, it is lawful for any person, as often as necessary, to enter any place in which any animal is so confined, and to supply it with necessary food and water so long as it shall remain so confined. Such person shall not be liable to any action for such entry, and the reasonable cost of such food and water may be collected from the owner or keeper of the animal. The animal shall not be exempt from levy and sale upon execution issued upon a judgment therefor. "



Now there is a law that every state should have ! Somebody really cares when laws like that are made. As for the guy being "big hearted" or cares about the horses, it certainly does not appear that way. That is sickening and devastating. This didn't happen to them overnight and there definitely has to be neglect there for a person to allow their horses to get in that shape. If he couldn't care for them he could have at least given them to someone that would. :no: Sure hope they are tended to very soon. I have seen scenes similar to this where there is ownership but no care for the animals ....may be just another case of having them for breeding more that won't get taken care of.




:


----------



## lvponies

I got the same email from the Attorney General's office.


----------



## horsehug

I do not mean to imply that the pictures do not look very thin.

But I know myself that any horses I have ever kept in a grassy pen, in a matter of days ate it down to where it was a dry lot......... as they even ate weeds when that was all that is left in between their hay feedings. So I can see that this might be a real possibility.

However bad teeth also will make a horse starve to death in its own way, and I truly wish we had a way to get all his horses' teeth checked also by someone like Carl Mitz who is known for his Excellent work and experience and also for being reasonable in cost.

I'd be glad to help out with part of the cost.

I'll be glad to get a report when someone actually goes to visit him.

I do want to help him in anyway that I can.

Susan O.


----------



## Kitty

Remember that this could be any of us. Life has a way of changing and we all know that. Instead of being negative (which unfortunately is easy for some to do) please remain positive and think of ideas to help and not stir the pot so to say.

If Vern had always been a responsible breeder, and it sounded like he was, then maybe finances, age, number of horses and weather more than likely had a hand in all this. He is admitting that some of the horses are thin and he isn't sure why. He is not denying there is a problem. There are members on this board that have written things I would border on neglect, just because a vet is up to 8 hour ago is not a excuse. I have hauled horses 12 hours to get looked at.

I will gladly hitch the trailer and head that direction if needed and I live 14 hours or more away. And not complain or blame him in any way. So instead of using that negative energy, which is NOT beneficial for anyone, please remain positive and try to find ways to help and offer to house horses or take feed or wormer or whatever needs to be done.

Remember we are in agreement, we love Miniature Horses and will do whatever needs to be done to help them. So use that energy to help not hurt the situtation.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Well it looks like Mr Trmbly has been in good health and doing well from this article.

http://girardpress.com/stories/090606/loc_20060906030.shtml

Maybe he is away from home with his pony ride business to really attend to the rest. Susan must be trying to help him sell horses because there is a link to her site for his horses. Susan, have you seen these horses lately? Did he let you know that he is having problems in keeping weight on them? Did he ask for any help other than advertising for him? I too would like to know the whole story because horses just don't look like that with good care. Mary


----------



## littlesteppers

Kitty said:


> Remember that this could be any of us. Life has a way of changing and we all know that. Instead of being negative (which unfortunately is easy for some to do) please remain positive and think of ideas to help and not stir the pot so to say.
> 
> If Vern had always been a responsible breeder, and it sounded like he was, then maybe finances, age, number of horses and weather more than likely had a hand in all this. He is admitting that some of the horses are thin and he isn't sure why. He is not denying there is a problem. There are members on this board that have written things I would border on neglect, just because a vet is up to 8 hour ago is not a excuse. I have hauled horses 12 hours to get looked at.
> 
> I will gladly hitch the trailer and head that direction if needed and I live 14 hours or more away. And not complain or blame him in any way. So instead of using that negative energy, which is NOT beneficial for anyone, please remain positive and try to find ways to help and offer to house horses or take feed or wormer or whatever needs to be done.
> 
> Remember we are in agreement, we love Miniature Horses and will do whatever needs to be done to help them. So use that energy to help not hurt the situtation.


I agree Kitty..life does throw you curve balls..BUT I feel like these horses need HELP..

thats why I said throw some hay over the fence..and I believe it would be best to talk to the guy..

Find out what IS going on....if he was "reported" before this must go on a while..and sorry it needs to be resolved. Whichever way is best for the HORSES.

Gotto add..IF you ever sold a horse..One of your Babies could be on this farm.. :no: :no:


----------



## FMC Minis

> Remember that this could be any of us. Life has a way of changing and we all know that. Instead of being negative (which unfortunately is easy for some to do) please remain positive and think of ideas to help and not stir the pot so to say.





> Remember we are in agreement, we love Miniature Horses and will do whatever needs to be done to help them. So use that energy to help not hurt the situtation.


Very good points 'Kitty'!

I am trying to get some people there personally to evaluate the situation and get some vets there to do the same!

The simplest way is to get an answer to the problem, not accuse or creat our own ideas of what is going on...and THEN...if he is not capable of caring for the horses, we can work (hopefully through him) on getting them fostered. Otherwise, other means are sometimes necessary when someone can't let of their animals for the better of the animals. But it isn't fair to jump to conclusions, until someone actually goes there.

I wish I was closer or even if I had the funding I would drive there to get some incite of what the problem is and how we all can help to fix it!



:


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I sort of doubt if every single one of those horses pictured with bones protuding all have teeth issues. Wormy, more than likely. But to look at that many animals in one place that look like that and not think they are underfed? SERIOUSLY??


----------



## horsehug

Hi Mary,

I had not seen that article but was going to mention how much the kids liked him. He did tell me when he called me last about 21 months ago around the Christmas before last, about how much the kids loved the little pony circle and how much he loved doing it. And from being around him I do not doubt it at all.

I knew he did not have internet and so back then I also volunteered to put a link to him and his phone number on my sale page. We were simply talking about the market and selling horses when I did. He is and was a friend. I have helped lots of friends sell their horses over the years.

I remember one person even emailed me that she went and looked at his horses from my site, but was not sure if she wanted to buy right then. She did not say they were thin at all at that time. It was sometime in the last two years I think.

I feel very bad for the thin ones and also for him. And I hope they both can be helped.

Susan O.


----------



## Kitty

I agree that something must be done but getting overexcited and negative will not help. In disasters it is the people that keep their head that live and help othres. So everyone needs to take a deep breath, step back and be positive, and THINK of positive ways to help. It can still move quickly but laws are laws and unfortunately must be followed to stick in a court of law.

Blasting the breeder is not positive. Try to look past that. Try to stay focused on the horses. In my experiences it is the ones that yell the loudest that do nothing but stir the pot and then back out of the situation, leaving the work to be done by the rest.

I have been involved in horrific horse starvation cases and I noticed even then it was the ones that took in the whole situation that helped the most.

I applaud that everyone wants to help and it will happen, probably not in the next hour but I am sure very soon.


----------



## tifflunn

littlesteppers said:


> Got a reply..
> 
> Attorney General Paul Morrison has requested that I respond to your
> 
> e-mail regard the poor condition and treatment of the miniture horses in
> 
> Uniontown, Kansas.
> 
> In Kansas, the County Attorney has primary jurisdiction for filing
> 
> criminal charges, such as cruelty to animals, for criminal conduct
> 
> occuring within his or her county. The Attorney General is authorized
> 
> to step in at the request of a county attorney, generally due to a
> 
> conflict or interest or inexperience in major criminal cases. If Terri
> 
> Johnson, the Bourbon County Attorney, makes such a request, the Attorney
> 
> General will certainly be willing to evaluate the case and file any
> 
> charges that are warranted.
> 
> Additionally, the Kansas Animal Health Department may have jurisdiction
> 
> to take action. I am forwarding your e-mail to that Department with the
> 
> hope they can be of assistance.
> 
> Thank you for bringing this situation to our attention.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Camille Nohe
> 
> Assistant Attorney General


I recieved this response also.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

horsehug said:


> I feel very bad for the thin ones and also for him. And I hope they both can be helped.
> 
> Susan O.


Susan - Do you feel that you are in a position to hook him up directly with Gini/CMHR so that he can surrender the horses, at least those that are in VERY poor condition? Possibly make a trade for good quality hay? I know Gini said that CMHR couldn't handle all these horses, but from everyone that has come forward asking to help I would imagine they can now.

I'm also involved with an Iowa horse rescue that would be happy to take several in.

Thanks for trying,

Renee in Iowa


----------



## Mona

Kitty said:


> Blasting the breeder is not positive. Try to look past that. Try to stay focused on the horses. In my experiences it is the ones that yell the loudest that do nothing but stir the pot and then back out of the situation, leaving the work to be done by the rest.



I have no idea if this and your first post were directed to me or not, BUT, if it is, and to those others that may also be thinking this, I must say to you, you do not know what others have done to help, so do not insinuate that because people are voicing their DISGUST with this or any situation publicly that they do not care and do not offer to help by offering care or donations! You do not know all that goes on.  BUT, just because people offer and give help for the horses, does not mean they cannot express their feelings and concerns for their well-being as well.


----------



## FMC Minis

> I sort of doubt if every single one of those horses pictured with bones protuding all have teeth issues. Wormy, more than likely. But to look at that many animals in one place that look like that and not think they are underfed? SERIOUSLY??


ANY animal with worms can be FED, & FED, & FED and they won't gain any weight. So there is no need to be so negative about it. If they were underfed, they would have eaten all the green that is in there reach and they obviously haven't. In the one picture you can see in the back is a pasture and some minis are out there grazing. So if worms is the issue, it doesn't matter how much they have to eat...you will ONLY see a decline in weight.

I do feel his negligence is not getting a vet to come look at his horses. So once we establish that this is done and then if he isn't able to care for them all~we should help with homes for them to go to.

Very good point! Everyone getting negative haven't been there themselves, or have you considered the reasons for the weight loss. Not just let's take his horses and he down right doesn't deserve them. What if he is an "old timer" and what worked back then, won't work now. I think he is probably doing the best he knew how and now he needs help.



> In my experiences it is the ones that yell the loudest that do nothing but stir the pot and then back out of the situation, leaving the work to be done by the rest.


Thanks to all who are offering ideas as resolutions and any assistance with funding will be greatly appreciated too!


----------



## RJRMINIS

[SIZE=12pt]I am just curious, how many are actually there??? it says 75-125 that is a big difference, and we are seeing 10-15 in the pictures, do they all look this bad? Are they on a pasture? There is alot being left out, I agree these horses need help, are they wormy, are they starving.....Would the person that was there like to post more info? Who was there to show them the horses, Was it the owner? I wish I was closer I would drive over and check it out first hand. I did pass this on to our club, hopefully someone is near there that can give us more info as well.



[/SIZE]


----------



## horsehug

Renee,

I honestly do not know if he will surrender any or not.

I think we will know more after someone goes there and sees just what the pasture/feed situation is like.

I will call and offer to help him pay for a vet and/or someone to do their teeth etc. but I tried him a few minutes ago and he does not answer now.

Susan O.


----------



## Kitty

I'm sorry Mona if you would feel that I would direct anything at you because I wouldn't. I am not that kind of person.

I have seen a dozen cases of starvation over the last 20 years and have heard excuses that would make you cringe including what I mentioned in my post. My thoughts were directed at the Minature board as a whole and any other horse owner. I myself own a beautiful leopard appy gelding (that was a 2 yr old stallion at the time that cost me another $350.00 to geld because his testicles were up) that was the worst case of starvation my vet or I have ever seen. EVERY SINGLE BONE ON HIS BODY WAS VISIBLE and he weighed about 350 pounds. I paid $750.00 and had to give her a trailer to get him because the person thought he was fine. And he had strangles on top of it. He has to chew with his head extended because of it. And you know what she said when she say him a year later and he grew 4 inches and gained over 600 pounds. "If I had know he would have gotten that tall I wouldn't have sold him". I would NEVER let him have that kind of home again and we have had him over 6 years now and he still is greenbroke






It is very easy to get excited over starvation or abuse cases and it is better to step back and think of the positive ways to help and if you have negative thoughts write them on a piece of paper.


----------



## FMC Minis

KsCowgirl said:


> [SIZE=12pt]I am just curious, how many are actually there??? it says 75-125 that is a big difference, and we are seeing 10-15 in the pictures, do they all look this bad? Are they on a pasture? There is alot being left out, I agree these horses need help, are they wormy, are they starving.....Would the person that was there like to post more info? Who was there to show them the horses, Was it the owner? I wish I was closer I would drive over and check it out first hand. I did pass this on to our club, hopefully someone is near there that can give us more info as well.
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]



We are working on getting someone there that has the knowledge to inform us more on the situation.

As soon as we have more info...will post here!

Thanks for the concern and good questions.


----------



## RJRMINIS

*[SIZE=12pt]If no one has checked into this by tomorrow, Susan O. Can you PM me his phone number, or maybe since you know him call him for me and see if he would be willing to let me come to his place, if we can get a number of how many horses, I will bring wormer, and we can get to work at getting everyone de-wormed, and get them some hay if they don't have any. I will work with him if he will allow it. To at least get them on the start of recovery, if it is teeth problems that will take a vet, and/or any medical problems, but I am willing to not sit here and talk about it, but to get off my rear and help him. I am around 4-5 hour drive from there, but if no one local can get in gear then I will. I can't offer to take in any more than I already have here, so I can only offer my help. But if it means working with him to help the horses, I would rather do that than to let them go on any longer needing attention. ~Michele[/SIZE]*


----------



## rabbitsfizz

One point that has not been raised is- Is this man still on the property??

It is possible he is in Hospital, In care- whatever-

It is probably a priority to find out what the situation actually is.

To those who think they know what this Forum does in a crisis- BACK OFF!!

I KNOW I sound negative- maybe venting is not very productive but I just get sick and tired of everyone trying to see the owners point of view.

If he is still alive there is NO excuse.

NONE.

Not one.

And we do NOT speak loudly and run away- if you did a search in the archive you would see for yourselves what we do.

I really do not appreciate that sort of accusation.

I say again, I, at this point, do not CARE what his excuses are.

I no longer care that he is a nice person.

Just how many nice people do you know that will starve their animals???

If he is eating then there is no excuse I want to hear for letting th3e animals starve.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Here is his ad with the phone no. so you can talk with him.

Vern Trembly of Trembly Tiny Trails, in Uniontown, Kansas has a large number of minis of all ages and colors for sale! But he does not have email. If you are close to there or happen to know him from his over 40 years in the minis, give him a call to ask about his horses. I bought my stallion Vega Light Vant Huttenest from him 12 years ago when he was still in Colorado.



His number is 620-224-7320.

______________________________________________________________________



KsCowgirl said:


> *[SIZE=12pt]If no one has checked into this by tomorrow, Susan O. Can you PM me his phone number, or maybe since you know him call him for me and see if he would be willing to let me come to his place, if we can get a number of how many horses, I will bring wormer, and we can get to work at getting everyone de-wormed, and get them some hay if they don't have any. I will work with him if he will allow it. To at least get them on the start of recovery, if it is teeth problems that will take a vet, and/or any medical problems, but I am willing to not sit here and talk about it, but to get off my rear and help him. I am around 4-5 hour drive from there, but if no one local can get in gear then I will. I can't offer to take in any more than I already have here, so I can only offer my help. But if it means working with him to help the horses, I would rather do that than to let them go on any longer needing attention. ~Michele[/SIZE]*


----------



## J.E.F.

[SIZE=14pt] Please folks remember this is not about each other and our opinions it is about the welfare of these horses! We need to work together in a non accusatory manner if these horses are to be helped. Authorities have been notified and made aware of this horrific situation and hopefully help will soon be there for them. We are a large group with a loud voice lets keep our attention on the horses and their well being. [/SIZE]


you guys are all terrific and a pat on the back to everyone.


Gini and Jess

 


The Sheriff and County Attorney has been contacted today and a Vet is on the way to check out the horses and make a determination. 

 


Please keep up the good work. Your e-mails are working.


----------



## Buckskin gal

WHOOPS MADE A MISTAKE! mARY



rabbitsfizz said:


> One point that has not been raised is- Is this man still on the property??
> 
> It is possible he is in Hospital, In care- whatever-
> 
> It is probably a priority to find out what the situation actually is.
> 
> To those who think they know what this Forum does in a crisis- BACK OFF!!
> 
> I KNOW I sound negative- maybe venting is not very productive but I just get sick and tired of everyone trying to see the owners point of view.
> 
> If he is still alive there is NO excuse.
> 
> NONE.
> 
> Not one.
> 
> And we do NOT speak loudly and run away- if you did a search in the archive you would see for yourselves what we do.
> 
> I really do not appreciate that sort of accusation.
> 
> I say again, I, at this point, do not CARE what his excuses are.
> 
> I no longer care that he is a nice person.
> 
> Just how many nice people do you know that will starve their animals???
> 
> If he is eating then there is no excuse I want to hear for letting th3e animals starve.


----------



## J.E.F.

Buckskin gal said:


> Jane, If you read all the posts I think you will find that someone did just phone him recently and I posted the article from the first of the month on him giving the rides at that time. Mary
> 
> 
> 
> rabbitsfizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> One point that has not been raised is- Is this man still on the property??
> 
> It is possible he is in Hospital, In care- whatever-
> 
> It is probably a priority to find out what the situation actually is.
> 
> To those who think they know what this Forum does in a crisis- BACK OFF!!
> 
> I KNOW I sound negative- maybe venting is not very productive but I just get sick and tired of everyone trying to see the owners point of view.
> 
> If he is still alive there is NO excuse.
> 
> NONE.
> 
> Not one.
> 
> And we do NOT speak loudly and run away- if you did a search in the archive you would see for yourselves what we do.
> 
> I really do not appreciate that sort of accusation.
> 
> I say again, I, at this point, do not CARE what his excuses are.
> 
> I no longer care that he is a nice person.
> 
> Just how many nice people do you know that will starve their animals???
> 
> If he is eating then there is no excuse I want to hear for letting th3e animals starve.
Click to expand...

this article was about September 6, 2006


----------



## chandab

Buckskin gal said:


> Well it looks like Mr Trmbly has been in good health and doing well from this article.
> 
> http://girardpress.com/stories/090606/loc_20060906030.shtml
> 
> Maybe he is away from home with his pony ride business to really attend to the rest. Susan must be trying to help him sell horses because there is a link to her site for his horses. Susan, have you seen these horses lately? Did he let you know that he is having problems in keeping weight on them? Did he ask for any help other than advertising for him? I too would like to know the whole story because horses just don't look like that with good care. Mary


That article is from 2006, alot can happen in over a year.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

FMC Minis said:


> I sort of doubt if every single one of those horses pictured with bones protuding all have teeth issues. Wormy, more than likely. But to look at that many animals in one place that look like that and not think they are underfed? SERIOUSLY??
> 
> 
> 
> ANY animal with worms can be FED, & FED, & FED and they won't gain any weight. So there is no need to be so negative about it.
> 
> Thanks to all who are offering ideas as resolutions and any assistance with funding will be greatly appreciated too!
Click to expand...

I'm sorry if you feel I'm only being negative and not helpful. You can see in another post I did offer assistance from the Iowa Equine rescue I'm involved with.

I'm familiar with worms, I worked at a vet clinic for a few years and have done rescue work for several years. Based on those experiences, and based on the pictures provided, it would appear that those horses are not being fed enough, or not being fed something with enough nutrition. And it's also highly likely that they are wormy.

I'm all for helping the man out if that will help the horses, but I sure hope there are some safeguards put in place so that the same thing doesn't happen again somewhere down the line.

If there is a need for assistance with fostering of these horses, please feel free to contact Iowa Equine Rescue and Awareness League. I am the foster coordinator and would be happy to help in any way that we are able.

Renee in Iowa


----------



## Minimor

littlesteppers said:


> I KNOW how its in Tennessee..not only are you allowed to feed..BUT even recover your expenses.. :aktion033:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 39-14-207 Feeding of impounded animals -- Care provided by humane society -- Recovery of expenses.
> 
> (a) In case any impounded animal is without necessary food and water for more than twelve (12) successive hours, it is lawful for any person, as often as necessary, to enter any place in which any animal is so confined, and to supply it with necessary food and water so long as it shall remain so confined. Such person shall not be liable to any action for such entry, and the reasonable cost of such food and water may be collected from the owner or keeper of the animal. The animal shall not be exempt from levy and sale upon execution issued upon a judgment therefor.


That's AFTER the animals are already impounded by authorities..."Feeding of impounded animals".


----------



## FMC Minis

Reijel's Mom said:


> FMC Minis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of doubt if every single one of those horses pictured with bones protuding all have teeth issues. Wormy, more than likely. But to look at that many animals in one place that look like that and not think they are underfed? SERIOUSLY??
> 
> 
> 
> ANY animal with worms can be FED, & FED, & FED and they won't gain any weight. So there is no need to be so negative about it.
> 
> Thanks to all who are offering ideas as resolutions and any assistance with funding will be greatly appreciated too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel I'm only being negative and not helpful. You can see in another post I did offer assistance from the Iowa Equine rescue I'm involved with.
> 
> I'm familiar with worms, I worked at a vet clinic for a few years and have done rescue work for several years. Based on those experiences, and based on the pictures provided, it would appear that those horses are not being fed enough, or not being fed something with enough nutrition. And it's also highly likely that they are wormy.
> 
> I'm all for helping the man out if that will help the horses, but I sure hope there are some safeguards put in place so that the same thing doesn't happen again somewhere down the line.
> 
> If there is a need for assistance with fostering of these horses, please feel free to contact Iowa Equine Rescue and Awareness League. I am the foster coordinator and would be happy to help in any way that we are able.
> 
> Renee in Iowa
Click to expand...

Point taken. We are on the same page!



:

I know they must have something to eat, just may not be the proper nutrition.

When we find out the cause, we are all in this to do the right thing and get the horses the care they need and deserve.

*Thanks for the explaination*

Angela In Kansas



:


----------



## Buckskin gal

Yes a lot can happen in over a year but someone did say they talked with him just recently.....I did say that I made a mistake if you would have read that also. There is no excuse for letting a herd of minis go to almost looking like they are ready to drop dead, as they do. If he can answer a phone then he was at least able to call someone for help for those poor horses! Mary



chandab said:


> Buckskin gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like Mr Trmbly has been in good health and doing well from this article.
> 
> http://girardpress.com/stories/090606/loc_20060906030.shtml
> 
> Maybe he is away from home with his pony ride business to really attend to the rest. Susan must be trying to help him sell horses because there is a link to her site for his horses. Susan, have you seen these horses lately? Did he let you know that he is having problems in keeping weight on them? Did he ask for any help other than advertising for him? I too would like to know the whole story because horses just don't look like that with good care. Mary
> 
> 
> 
> That article is from 2006, alot can happen in over a year.
Click to expand...


----------



## RJRMINIS

deleted post.....


----------



## Reijel's Mom

horsehug said:


> Renee,
> 
> I honestly do not know if he will surrender any or not.
> 
> I think we will know more after someone goes there and sees just what the pasture/feed situation is like.
> 
> I will call and offer to help him pay for a vet and/or someone to do their teeth etc. but I tried him a few minutes ago and he does not answer now.
> 
> Susan O.



Susan -

Our group had a large donation of wormer. Expiration was 1/07 but it should be fine. If you can find a tactful way to offer that we will ship it. . . my only concern is that these horses appear to be in pretty bad shape right now and worming will have to be done very carefully.

I sure hope he's willing to do something if it is as bad as it appears. . .and it appears pretty bad from the photos. Many of those horses aren't going to be able to hang on much longer. :no:

Renee in Iowa


----------



## CyndiD

> You know if he is aware they are thin and making attempts to get the weight back on then we shouldn't be so quick to assume they have no food. I am not making any judgements until I either see it in person, OR hear what the vet determines.


I have been reading this and I see absolutely NO REASON, NO EXCUSE for letting ANY ANIMAL get into this kind of condition...and saying there are 100 animals with only a _few_ very thin doesn`t cut it either. If you cannot take care of them properly...then DO NOT HAVE THEM....

And it looks like they are grazing a chemical dump..whats up with that????

I have no sympathy for their owner..none whatsoever.

There is no excuse...plain and simple.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

Thanks to everyone who is trying to help. This is just sickening! :no:

I live 5 hours from the location. I could take up to 20 of the horses should the authorities decide to place them and/or the owner decide to surrender them. I can't keep them forever, but I could do it long-term (until appropriate homes could be found). I can worm, vaccinate, farrier and feed them, but if one needs some catastrophic medical care, I wouldn't be in a position to handle that. I have a trailer that can hold up to 20+ and can pick them up or transport to another location if that is needed. If someone close to the investigation wants to PM me, feel free. I'll do what I can. My hearts aches for these little horses.


----------



## Lil Bit O Country

As your region 13 AMHA Director, I have just been on the phone with Under Sheriff Kase and he assured me that Sheriff Harold Coleman of Bourbon County is on his way to the farm right now. Hopefully we will get some response. I will try to stay in contact and keep you posted.

Larry Elniff


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I thank God someone did take those photos. Without intervention by someone, whether the owner or someone else, those minis do not appear that they would have made it much longer. SOMETHING is very wrong there!


----------



## ropenride

Thanks Michelle for the update. And bless you Renee for the offer of the wormer. What kind is it? We've had good luck using Safeguard for 5 days straight and then waiting a week, worming once and then going to every 30 days for a while. Even the extremely wormy ones have not had problems with this system. Maybe this could be tried??????


----------



## FMC Minis

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I can't keep them forever, but I could do it long-term (until appropriate homes could be found). I can worm, vaccinate, farrier and feed them, but if one needs some catastrophic medical care, I wouldn't be in a position to handle that. I have a trailer that can hold up to 20+ and can pick them up or transport to another location if that is needed. If someone close to the investigation wants to PM me, feel free. I'll do what I can. My hearts aches for these little horses.


Thank you Michelle for the contact info and the update!!! Puts everyone's minds at ease to know we have some headway towards a better outcome.

Myself and a friend of mine in Cullison, Ks. We live 250 miles away. We too can do the same if relocating to foster is the best chosen procedure by the vet/law?!

Please PM me if this is the intention and we will be prepared to head that away.

Thanks,

Angela in Kansas


----------



## Mona

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: YAY...HELP is on the way!!!




:



Lil Bit O Country said:


> As your region 13 AMHA Director, I have just been on the phone with Under Sheriff Kase and he assured me that Sheriff Harold Coleman of Bourbon County is on his way to the farm right now. Hopefully we will get some response. I will try to stay in contact and keep you posted.
> 
> Larry Elniff


----------



## Floridachick

All I can say is if the man is well enough to talk on the ph then he NEEDS TO GET THEM HELP. BTW its BS that they can't get their teeth done. I am sure he isn't willing to pay. This is a horrible situation.. I hope they are all removed ASAP!


----------



## lvponies

While I commend the owner for getting a vet out now, those horses did not get in that condition overnight. There's some long term neglect going on with those skinny horses. I hope the owner and the horses get the help they need!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I agree this is not an overnight situation.

If he knew the horses needed help why did he put them in foal??

I do not understand people sometimes.

So....I wonder what will be done??

Hands up those pessimists like me who believe nothing will be done???

God I hope I am wrong.



:no:


----------



## lvponies

I have my hand up Jane!! :saludando: My guess (and it is only a guess based on watching too much TV) is that the sheriff will go out there, be told a vet is on his way and the sheriff will be satisfied that the horses are being cared for and under a vet's supervision and leave without doing anything. BUT the good thing is that a vet is on his way there.



: Hoping the horses will receive the care they need.


----------



## FMC Minis

lvponies said:


> I have my hand up Jane!! :saludando: My guess (and it is only a guess based on watching too much TV) is that the sheriff will go out there, be told a vet is on his way and the sheriff will be satisfied that the horses are being cared for and under a vet's supervision and leave without doing anything. BUT the good thing is that a vet is on his way there.
> 
> 
> 
> : Hoping the horses will receive the care they need.


The owner is about an hour from home right now. So I don't know that the sheriff or vet (who called the Vet?) is going to be able to do anything till the owner arrives.

Besides the sheriff's responsibility is to check back for progress from the vet and owner... so hope all will go as needed.


----------



## Katiean

I went to Susan's web site. I must say that the pics of the horses that belong to Jake and the conditions do not even resemble the conditions these horses are in. There are good fences. It is clean. I can only surmise that he has a part of his place that he doesn't take care of. If it is from the floods, CLEAN IT UP! If it is just what a corner of his property looks like. DO NOT PUT YOUR HORSES IN THAT AREA!! You have to be brain dead to think that is OK. Let me tell you if my horses started to get thin and bones were showing. I would get help. If he says "Yes they are thin and I don't know why" then he needs to get rid of most if not all of his horses. They are housed in a garbage dump. Whats up with that? If he is getting on in age then he is just not seeing what we are all seeing. I don't care if it is 1 horse or 100 horses. Get rid of them if you are not addressing their needs.


----------



## Mona

Katiean said:


> I went to Susan's web site. I must say that the pics of the horses that belong to Jake and the conditions do not even resemble the conditions these horses are in. There are good fences. It is clean. I can only surmise that he has a part of his place that he doesn't take care of. If it is from the floods, CLEAN IT UP! If it is just what a corner of his property looks like. DO NOT PUT YOUR HORSES IN THAT AREA!! You have to be brain dead to think that is OK. Let me tell you if my horses started to get thin and bones were showing. I would get help. If he says "Yes they are thin and I don't know why" then he needs to get rid of most if not all of his horses. They are housed in a garbage dump. Whats up with that? If he is getting on in age then he is just not seeing what we are all seeing. I don't care if it is 1 horse or 100 horses. Get rid of them if you are not addressing their needs.


I don't think any of the pics on Susan's web site are of this fellow's. I think those are pics of Susan's horses/property and other people's horses/property. (unless I missed something) Susan takes wonderful care of her horses.



:


----------



## Katiean

I went to Susan's web site and near the bottom she says she is listing these horses for others. Jake is one of them. It has his email address to contact him. I am NOT saying anything bad about Susan I am sure she is trying to help him get rid if some of his horses. Those horses were all priced over $1,000 and in good health. The pens they were tied to looked nice. Weather he took them to her place to take the pics I don't know. But they were some of "HIS" horses. Check the site. I may be wrong.

OK, I was wrong. His phone number is at the bottom of her sale page.


----------



## midnight star stables

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

OMG That is AWFUL! :no:


----------



## Mona

The person with the thin horses name is Vern, not Jake.


----------



## horsehug

I must admit I do not always have the best spots for pictures of my horses. 

And I also have a "packrat" for a hubby which drives me nuts!!! But I try to keep lots of his junk behind his little junkyard fence he put up for me. 

As to Jake, he is another friend who recently moved and has a very nice place and pastures. I went to visit him in beautiful Star Valley , WY last friday and his place is gorgeous. Yes I have advertised for friends over the years on my sale page. Vern is just one of them. And his place in Colorado was very nice. I wish I was close enough to go see him in Kansas.

But no offense taken. I see that you found your mistake.

And Mona, all I can say is I Try to take good care of them. 

Susan O.


----------



## windemereminis

Several pages back I talked about a man named Victor who rescues horses. I just spoke to him on the phone and he said that Larry, our Director, is correct. The Sheriff and others are on the way out to the farm to check on the horses.

After considering the fact that the horses are miniatures, Victor says that if the horses are removed from the property there will be a need for foster homes. He said with the number of horses on the farm it would be overwhelming for one farm to take them due to fencing requirements for miniature horses. So he asked that everyone, that can help, to be ready including the organizations that help in these circumstances. There will also be a need for trailers to move them out. I don't want to be premature, until the authorities check it out, but he did ask that all people be ready to help.

It is really sad to see horses continue to be bred when they in such deplorable conditions regardless of the reason. I can't imagine that they are getting adequate feed, if any, so let's get ready to help them if we can!

Janet


----------



## Mona

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I think it was in a post on a different forum but in regards to this "case", there was an email link to email if you could offer foster care. Maybe you or Victor can get a hold of Shannon, the gal that is in charge of gathering those names that offered their help.



windemereminis said:


> Several pages back I talked about a man named Victor who rescues horses. I just spoke to him on the phone and he said that Larry, our Director, is correct. The Sheriff and others are on the way out to the farm to check on the horses.
> 
> After considering the fact that the horses are miniatures, Victor says that if the horses are removed from the property there will be a need for foster homes. He said with the number of horses on the farm it would be overwhelming for one farm to take them due to fencing requirements for miniature horses. So he asked that everyone, that can help, to be ready including the organizations that help in these circumstances. There will also be a need for trailers to move them out. I don't want to be premature, until the authorities check it out, but he did ask that all people be ready to help.
> 
> It is really sad to see horses continue to be bred when they in such deplorable conditions regardless of the reason. I can't imagine that they are getting adequate feed, if any, so let's get ready to help them if we can!
> 
> Janet


----------



## windemereminis

Mona,

Thanks for the good suggestion. Another thought is that anyone in the area that can help feel free to email me if you would like. I will compile a list and pass it on to Victor. As I said this may sound premature, but we will be ready if the horses are removed and Victor is considered in charge of the rescue.

(Susan, in Kansas, I did finally get to ready your post. I appreciate your thought on wanting to contact Victor. If you don't mind, I don't want to flood him with phone calls, but if you choose to help in any way it would be welcome.)

If there is a different choice for rescue, other than Victor and his rescue team, then that is fine as long as the horses are cared for. I do know that he is known all over the State of Kansas.

There has been information given to Victor concerning the horses, but I feel that I shouldn't post things that weren't said directly to me. I would feel pretty bad if things turned out to be unfounded if I passed on the information. Why I am I bringing it up then you say, if the information proves to be true then we need to be ready!

Thanks to all of you that care just as I do,

Janet


----------



## SunQuest

WHOA everyone!!!!

I have to say this, I do not know Vern at all, but from what I have heard he is of retirement age????

There were some posts that alarmed me and I think that way too many may be jumping to conclusions here thinking this is done on purpose. If we are going to rescue, we should do so WITHOUT judgement, even when that is very very hard. It is comments like this one that are so very bad and hurtful with any rescue operation:



> If he is still alive there is NO excuse.
> 
> NONE.
> 
> Not one.
> 
> And we do NOT speak loudly and run away- if you did a search in the archive you would see for yourselves what we do.
> 
> I really do not appreciate that sort of accusation.
> 
> I say again, I, at this point, do not CARE what his excuses are.
> 
> I no longer care that he is a nice person.
> 
> Just how many nice people do you know that will starve their animals???
> 
> If he is eating then there is no excuse I want to hear for letting th3e animals starve.


Now I am not going to side with anyone. There is only one thing that is right. The horses in the photo need help... period.

But... just because a person is alive and is eating themselves doesn't mean that they are intentionally abusing animals if they are in the state that the pictures show them.

In the following quotes I bolded what made me stop and think that there MUST be something far more wrong than meets the eyes here.



> (horsehug @ Sep 18 2007, 10:41 AM)
> Just wanted to say I found Vern's number this morning and called him.
> 
> *I was relieved to find him sounding like his old self and not ill, though he does have health problems. *
> 
> He said he has some thin horses and some fat ones and that they are on pasture and also grained like they were when I first met him. He said he has wondered why the ones have gotten so thin. He also worms regularly. I mentioned that their teeth might be bad and he said he just does not know where to find an equine dentist close to him. So they have not had their teeth worked on. I definitely remember him asking me the last time I talked to him over a year ago if I knew where he could get a speculum to try to work on their teeth himself. But I didn't know where. I personally know how fast a horse can go down when their teeth need work.
> 
> I'm sure all this sounds like excuses to most of you but I do know Vern cares about his horses and has not known what to do for them.
> 
> Also he has his studs in another area separate from the mares. I knew he did not used to keep all his studs with the mares altogether when I was at his place in Colorado. And like I said they were healthy and looked great when I saw them there.
> 
> I suggested he try to get a regular vet out to see about their teeth.
> 
> *He also said he had gone to Colorado for 4 days in August and when he came back a trailer load of his fattest horses were all stolen. *
> 
> I think it sounds like he has tried to keep up but gotten overwhelmed and should have sold and cut down his numbers a while back. But he is not an evil person!!
> 
> I am just letting you know what I had heard from him. I am sure when whatever authorities get there they will come to their own conclusions.
> 
> Susan O.





KsCowgirl said:


> I just spoke with the owner, I will wait to see what the vet says that is on his way out there, BUT if what he is saying is true, He has around 100 head and you are looking at the worst out of them. He admitted he has some that are skinny, the ones you see(around 12 or so) where in a pen coming in from the pasture to get their grain. *He was not aware that anyone took any pictures and that this was going on until this morning when Susan O. spoke to him.* I offered to come help him if he needed any help. He said they aren't showing the other 90 some horses that don't look thin. So I will wait to hear what the vet going to look at them says. You know if he is aware they are thin and making attempts to get the weight back on then we shouldn't be so quick to assume they have no food. I am not making any judgements until I either see it in person, OR hear what the vet determines.



The above bold statements, especially the one about the pictures, made me think of my grandmother whom passed away last year. She swore up and down that people were stealing things from her. She swore that she did things like take a shower that morning when in fact it had been a month since the last shower. She could feed herself if she didn't forget she was cooking and try to burn the house down. People would talk to her and she would seem normal and in good health as that is what she said. BUT! That was not the case!!! She had severe dementia for YEARS and could not remember the short term everyday type of things. She in fact didn't even think she had anything wrong with her other than being occasionally forgetful. And funny, but strangers and family that didn't live with her every day never really noticed how bad she was until close to the end. And looking back, she had it for many years BEFORE the whole family realized it as she was able to hide her "forgetfullness".

What I have to say is that I am not making excuses for the condition of the horses. They need help. BUT if Vern has dementia, then most likely he would not know that he has it and it would be VERY unfare to judge him if this is the case. He would actually think that he is perfectly normal. He would not remember people taking pictures of the horses the day before, but yet may be able to remember that someone stopped by. He could even think that a trailer load of his fat horses were stolen and that he has been feeding and deworming regularly. And looking at the feet in the photos I notice that they are trimmed. If a farrier on a set schedule comes over, Vern would not have to remember to do so.

Further, I know for a fact that a mini with bad teeth can loose this much weight even when being fed. I have a hard keeper and she looked like this 2 years ago even though we were feeding her more than the other horses. It just wasn't until the winter coat shed that we realized how bad she really was. It took the whole summer to stablize her weight and to get her to put it back on AFTER her teeth were floated. And a good vet can help the severe cases even if they have large horse tools. Our vet was able to do our tiniest mare using care.

And in one photo you could clearly see a couple of minis out in the back pasture where there is grass. Doesn't sound like someone who is withholding food on purpose.

So until we know what the full story is, EVERYONE should give Vern the benefit of the doubt. Yes it is discusting that they are in such bad shape, but I have a gut feeling that there is something happening more than meets the eye with this case and that it may not be what it appears to be.

Remember, it is not for us to judge. What we should do is help and not bash the person that requires the help, even if they don't know or want to admit they need help. And yes, it is hard to try to keep one's mouth shut as I had been there with the cases that I was involved in with being on the BOD of CMHR.

If we all want to help, write polite letters to get people to notice. And when the authorities do respond to help, make sure you are there with money in hand, time, trailers, foster homes, and equipment to donate to their care if needed.

Just my thoughts until I know more.


----------



## FMC Minis

:aktion033: Very well put...Nila! :aktion033: 

We all need to be prepared to help in the ways we are able to.

[SIZE=12pt]All can go to the other forum titled "Donations for the Unionville Minis"...to help with donations for expenses, etc... :bgrin OR make donations to Gini Acton, president of CMHR through paypal @ https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cm...04883e650e9e5a5


OR email Shannon to get on a list of helpers and what you can offer for assistance (foster care, supplies, transportation...etc..) @ [email protected][/SIZE]


----------



## AceyHorse

I have to say I agree with Cyndi. There is just no excuse for this kind of neglect. If you can't care for your horses, you shouldn't have them. Simple as that.

These horses are in terrible shape, showing signs of severe neglect, not just a little thin.

I know about 5 people 'of retirement age', one in his seventies, that have minis which they care for on their own and all their horses are in fantastic condition, healthy and happy. I don't think age is an excuse at all. :no:


----------



## Sue S

This is a letter I got from the asst Attorney General.

Dear ms. Simoncic:

Attorney General Paul Morrison has requested that I respond to your

e-mail regard the poor condition and treatment of the miniture horses in

Uniontown, Kansas.

In Kansas, the County Attorney has primary jurisdiction for filing

criminal charges, such as cruelty to animals, for criminal conduct

occuring within his or her county. The Attorney General is authorized

to step in at the request of a county attorney, generally due to a

conflict or interest or inexperience in major criminal cases. If Terri

Johnson, the Bourbon County Attorney, makes such a request, the Attorney

General will certainly be willing to evaluate the case and file any

charges that are warranted.

Additionally, the Kansas Animal Health Department may have jurisdiction

to take action. I am forwarding your e-mail to that Department with the

hope they can be of assistance.

Thank you for bringing this situation to our attention.

Sincerely,

Camille Nohe

Assistant Attorney General


----------



## Kitty

I work with the elderly as a RN and I am shaking my head at some of the posts. What is it was your father or grandfather or brother or uncle or your next door neighbor that you have known for a million years. Alot of elderly have NO IDEA that they have a problem. My mother is a good example. I love her to death and she is very unaware of her forgetfulness and she is only 68. And just diagnosised with cancer possibly to the brain.

So PLEASE until the whole story is told PLEASE do not judge. Age bears no meaning on dementia or a number of other problems. I know people in their 90's in better shape than you or I and people in their 50's that dementia has destroyed their quality of life and they don't recognize anyone. It may not even be health related but to judge a person before this whole story is told is unfair to him or anyone. In my younger days I would judge immediately and with age and life experiences have learned that to wait for the whole story saves me alot of embarassment, pain and emotions. Don't get me wrong I still overact to somethings and am working on that and I fear for the safety and well being of the horses and any animal that may need assistance. Ask Rick about that




We have had our share of different rescue cases over the years.

We would be more than willing to foster a few horses and if transportation is needed. Add our names to the list.


----------



## FMC Minis

AceyHorse said:


> I have to say I agree with Cyndi. There is just no excuse for this kind of neglect. If you can't care for your horses, you shouldn't have them. Simple as that.
> 
> These horses are in terrible shape, showing signs of severe neglect, not just a little thin.
> 
> I know about 5 people 'of retirement age', one in his seventies, that have minis which they care for on their own and all their horses are in fantastic condition, healthy and happy. I don't think age is an excuse at all. :no:


There are no excuses, just educated guesses as to why he would allow this.

Age is not necessarily the case, IF he has alzheimer's that is a likely mistake on his part. IF he doesn't then No there is no excuse. Just benign neglect. Either way, he probably will no longer be able to care for them anymore.

My grandmother lived at home for several years with alzheimer's and it was the same instance as SunQuest described. They have no control over it, and they DON'T know anything is wrong with them. If he has no one close to him, then no one knows to help him out.

So we will just see what they find out and be there to help.



Kitty said:


> I work with the elderly as a RN and I am shaking my head at some of the posts. What is it was your father or grandfather or brother or uncle or your next door neighbor that you have known for a million years. Alot of elderly have NO IDEA that they have a problem. My mother is a good example. I love her to death and she is very unaware of her forgetfulness and she is only 68. And just diagnosised with cancer possibly to the brain.
> 
> So PLEASE until the whole story is told PLEASE do not judge. Age bears no meaning on dementia or a number of other problems. I know people in their 90's in better shape than you or I.
> 
> I would be more than willing to foster a few horses. Add my name to the list.


Kitty~My blessing to you and your mother!

My mom was diagnosed with lung cancer at 48. By 49 she passed away, per it moving from her lung to her brain and spine. It can happen that quick, and no one understands the strange changes they go through per their personality and actions when their brain is being influenced, unless you have actually experienced it with a family or friend.

~So she is very right in not to Judge him. Even if all of this is over and he just didn't have the heart to sell or ask for help and it was pure neglect...I still will not judge him, just be proud that I was there to help~


----------



## Betty B

I sincerely hope that the horses are rescued and also that this older gentlemen gets some medical help also. How sad that there was no one close to him to help him as he got older.

This might be a good reminded for all of us that have older neighbors etc., that are involved with horses or any animals as far as that is concerned. We need to check in with them and offer assistance when it is needed on a regular schedule. In this case it possibly would have saved these horses from neglect and the older man from being alone and maybe fearful.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

ropenride said:


> Thanks Michelle for the update. And bless you Renee for the offer of the wormer. What kind is it? We've had good luck using Safeguard for 5 days straight and then waiting a week, worming once and then going to every 30 days for a while. Even the extremely wormy ones have not had problems with this system. Maybe this could be tried??????



I believe it was a donation of Iver-Eaze or something like that. Not sure how many tubes though it will be on it's way if something actually gets resolved here.

I'm curious - some folks are talking as though this man has already been found to have something "wrong" with him? Is that the case? Or are we just making this jump because he is older? If that is the case I think some folks might find that in itself a little offensive. Not trying to add fuel to what is already a fire here - just curious if something more has been learned already?

These poor minis have been in my mind all day. I think of my animals very much like they are my children - they depend on me for just about everything, just like children would. If we saw a family of kids looking like this - I don't think we'd be looking to make any sort of excuses or exceptions for the parent. We'd probably do the same things some of us are doing here - expressing sorrow and indignation over the situation AND offering to help in any way we could. I can't find much fault in those folks who have reacted in that way over this scenario.

We all just want those minis saved!


----------



## Betty B

Nope i don't know anything. Just rambled on with my thoughts i guess instead of facts.

Terrible thing for those animals.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Betty B said:


> Nope i don't know anything. Just rambled on with my thoughts i guess instead of facts.
> 
> Terrible thing for those animals.



Betty I wasn't referring to just you - I honestly thought from a couple of previous posts that maybe some more information was being circulated about the health of the guy. Don't get me wrong, if the man needs help I hope he gets it - but I won't lie that I want those horses helped first - some look to be at death's door!


----------



## Shari

All I can say is Wow. :no:

I know this has nothing to do with this issue but let me tell you a little story. And I do not want to hear flames.

Kitty and others are right...things can happen in a blink of an eye.

When I was hurt last Dec...I was gone for 17days....if I did not have my son & husband to feed and care for my animals here....what do you think would happen? I care and love my animals very much.

I was basically unable to call anyone for 6 days. Even then.. I had no way to get in touch with the people I have met here and barely know. I do not know if they would even help.

Would you all...of went on the war path against me because what happened, if I did not have the help I did?

Would you judge me...all kinds of nasty and evil because I was hurt?

Here's another... the original owner of the Fjord mare I had..suddenly died. Husband refused to even look at her horses. Only reason they found new homes and did not starve to death..was because one of her friends did not judge..and went and got the horses.

I was lucky..I had help but many people don't. I refuse to get aggressive and judge. I will not pass judgement with out all the facts.

It is better to go in person with a Vet or 2 and see what is really going on. Railing about a person you do not know, have not seen in person and have no idea what is going on, is wrong.

I say this because something like this could of happened to me. Anyone of you could get hurt in a blink of an eye...and have the world change. How would you like it if people turned on you? Instead of people helping you until you got back on your feet or help find good homes for your horses...they desided to be a linch mob?

If no one noticed you were not around, no one would of known you needed help....for me here..none did.

Yes,, there are truely bad people in the world....but get all of the facts...in person. Then help the horses without judgement.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Has any one at all talked with Vern to know if he is healthy enough to have been taking care of his horses or not? What troubles me, if it is true, is why he was doing more breeding with already having so many to tend to. When you truly love something, it is not a loving thing to have more than a person can take care of. Any person in their right mind doesn't need aprox. 100 horses to love, in fact it is loving to have only a few of something that requires a lot of care. I don't want to judge the guy but I know I can't get the sight of those horses out of my mind and how they could have come to be so wasted away if somebody really loved them. Praying that they will soon be rescued and we find out what is wrong with them if it isn't a matter of not being fed. Of course we are frustrated and angry to see animals in such horrible condition but from what is known the guy was aware that something was wrong but just didn't do anything about it. Please if anyone has more information, share it .....we really want to know if those horses are being tended to NOW. Mary


----------



## SunQuest

My post has nothing but conjecture to it. I do not know him personally nor have I talked to anyone about it. BUT... None of us know the full story as to how these horses got this way. I will say that anyone who puposely let horses get this way and does nothing about it has something wrong with them. It is not a normal thing that people do.

The only reason I brought up that there may be other health issues is that our family was effected by it severly. One can not realize how easy it is to not know about health issues until something like this happens in one's own family. Dementia does not have to be alzheimers to have it effect everyone and have an individual be neglectful of everything.

In this case, there were posts on this thread where people know Vern and knew that he gave good care to his horses in the past. That being the case, and those people saying it is not like him to let this happen tells me that there is something not right with the whole situation. And what ever it is, we should be more understanding and try to help the horses instead of bash him.

So my thoughts are that we should not judge. Things happen and until we know for sure why, then we are wrong to blankly judge him and to be so verbally bashing when in all reality there is more to the story that none of us knows because we are not directly involved with Vern and his horses.

I do agree with contacting people and getting help for the horses. But I just don't think that we have to verbally bash someone to get results.



:


----------



## FMC Minis

SunQuest said:


> The only reason I brought up that there may be other health issues is that our family was effected by it severly. One can not realize how easy it is to not know about health issues until something like this happens in one's own family. Dementia does not have to be alzheimers to have it effect everyone and have an individual be neglectful of everything.
> 
> In this case, there were posts on this thread where people know Vern and knew that he gave good care to his horses in the past. That being the case, and those people saying it is not like him to let this happen tells me that there is something not right with the whole situation. And what ever it is, we should be more understanding and try to help the horses instead of bash him.
> 
> I do agree with contacting people and getting help for the horses. But I just don't think that we have to verbally bash someone to get results.
> 
> 
> 
> :


I rephrase my statement*my grandmother had dementia at home and later evolved into full alzheimer's*.

Thank you SunQuest for stating there is a difference in the level of the illness and it doesn't take much to cause a change in a person(s) life.




: To All~you can email Shannon @ [email protected] if you have some assistance you can offer. She is compiling a list to have ready if/when the help is needed.


----------



## fowlersminis

Great post SunQuest!! :aktion033: It continues to amaze me how some members on this forum can be so thoughtless.



They judge others before they even know their situation or circumstances. There's a funny thing about emails and forums...sometimes we can "get away" with saying things that we would never say to someone's face. In this particular case, we have a topic started to help horses in need. Now we have members making judgments on a person...when they've never met them...and they have no clue about the circumstances surrounding the case. I agree with the last several posters...there could be all kinds of reasons for what has happened. Some of the posts have gone beyond opinions...and a good topic has again gone amuck. We've lost sight of the goal. The horses just need help.


----------



## Cimarron

SunQuest, I agree with you with you 100%! I just cringe when I see all the bashing that goes on on this forum with out all the facts being known.

The horses and their owner need help! Hopefully it is on the way. God Bless the poor little horses. :no: Sheila


----------



## hahler

D & D Farrier Service is on stand by if needed

i now have found another mini farrier that was hiding in the woods by Seminole having just came out of the oil fields and has now joined us. He is a great corrective farrier.

Let me know if our services are needed

i agree with the other posts about jumping to conclusions i am a rescue and sanctuary for any animal and have been critized in the past.

dawn


----------



## Dairygirl

Kitty said:


> I work with the elderly as a RN and I am shaking my head at some of the posts. What is it was your father or grandfather or brother or uncle or your next door neighbor that you have known for a million years. Alot of elderly have NO IDEA that they have a problem. My mother is a good example. I love her to death and she is very unaware of her forgetfulness and she is only 68. And just diagnosised with cancer possibly to the brain.
> 
> So PLEASE until the whole story is told PLEASE do not judge. Age bears no meaning on dementia or a number of other problems. I know people in their 90's in better shape than you or I and people in their 50's that dementia has destroyed their quality of life and they don't recognize anyone. It may not even be health related but to judge a person before this whole story is told is unfair to him or anyone. In my younger days I would judge immediately and with age and life experiences have learned that to wait for the whole story saves me alot of embarassment, pain and emotions. Don't get me wrong I still overact to somethings and am working on that and I fear for the safety and well being of the horses and any animal that may need assistance. Ask Rick about that
> 
> 
> 
> We have had our share of different rescue cases over the years.
> 
> We would be more than willing to foster a few horses and if transportation is needed. Add our names to the list.



Your not telling me anything. I have a 81 year old great uncle that just bought a motor cycle for the first time in his life. All because of some lady in the nursing home told him she was into guys who rode them. It scares the crap out of me to see him trying to ride that thing but he is so head strong. What can you do? He ran thru a crossing gaurd the other day.( thank God he was in my deads truck) Says it fell out of the sky. Never mind the train that was coming. Which he says there wasn't one.

If anyone took his horses they should have took the ones that needed care.


----------



## lvponies

At this point, it really doesn't matter how the horses got into this condition or what condition their owner is in. What matters is helping the horses back to health. If the current owner can't manage that on his own, he needs help to do so and maybe that means taking the horses from him so they can continue to be given the care they need. Not knocking him at all, as so many have already said, this could happen to any of us at any time with no forewarning. We need to keep our focus on helping the horses in whatever way we can.

Are there any updates on the sheriff or vet visiting him? Did that happen yesterday and are we on the way to getting the horses the help they need?


----------



## honeycomb max

I agree with everyone that stated that we should not judge. If you have never taken care of an elderly person you have no idea how set in their ways they can be.

It continues to floor me that some people on this forum continue to only positive negative.

This is a thread to help the horses - not to past judgement.

I live in SC and if I lived closer I would be take as many of the horses as I could.

If this is going to be a place where people can come together and help each other and help a person in need and save the lives of any animal - then we need to stop all the flaming and grow up - remember "For the grace of God = Go I"

Millie


----------



## AppyLover2

Anxiously awaiting an update. Hopefully the vet was there and we'll hear something soon.


----------



## SunQuest

AppyLover2 said:


> Anxiously awaiting an update. Hopefully the vet was there and we'll hear something soon.


I am with you on this on AppyLover2. I am just waiting to hear what is required of us on this forum to help. Hopefully this forum's negative comments have not scared away any followup on this. I can't foster any unfortunately, but I am planning on trying to help in other ways if required.


----------



## outlawridge

Betty B said:


> I sincerely hope that the horses are rescued and also that this older gentlemen gets some medical help also. How sad that there was no one close to him to help him as he got older.
> 
> This might be a good reminded for all of us that have older neighbors etc., that are involved with horses or any animals as far as that is concerned. We need to check in with them and offer assistance when it is needed on a regular schedule. In this case it possibly would have saved these horses from neglect and the older man from being alone and maybe fearful.


Very well said and an excellent reminder for us all. Too many of us go through life living in our own little bubble, or get caught up with our everyday routine, forgetting that there are others out there who may be forgotten. This can make a snowball effect, which is a possibility of what might have gone wrong in this case. All it takes is a little bit of time to check.


----------



## Buckskin gal

When was it discovered that Vern needs medical help and there was no one around to help him? ?Sorry to hear that was the problem with the horses being neglected so badly! Or is this an assumption that he needs medical help?



Betty B said:


> I sincerely hope that the horses are rescued and also that this older gentlemen gets some medical help also. How sad that there was no one close to him to help him as he got older. ]


----------



## Gini

Thank you Nila and all who are keeping this post going, with the eye being on the horses health. This is not about what Vern could have done but what is being done to help these horses now. I know personally how easy it is to get overwhelmed at times. Please understand I am in no way justifying how these horses got into this condition but my focus is on helping these horses.

From some of the pictures I have Farrier help will sure be appreciated. Not all of their hooves are bad but just some are.

My problem right now is the sheriff that is just sooooo sloooow!!! From what I understand other people have

tried to get help but it was just sluffed off. With our numbers just maybe it will do some good this time.

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you all for helping![/SIZE]


----------



## Mona

Gini said:


> Please understand I am in no way justifying how these horses got into this condition but my focus is on helping these horses.


I truely believe that is the main concern of EVERYONE here.
 



:



Gini said:


> My problem right now is the sheriff that is just sooooo sloooow!!! From what I understand other people have
> 
> tried to get help but it was just sluffed off. With our numbers just maybe it will do some good this time.


I thought they were physically on their way out there yesterday with the vet, according to one of the posts by someone?? Did that not happen then??


----------



## Gini

Mona Jess was told twice yesterday that the sheriff was waiting on the vet. The next thing Jess heard was the vet

and sheriff was on the way but Vern was not at the farm. They supposidly couldn't go on with out the owner actually there.

Jess, if you are on here can you confirm whether they made it out yesterday please and the sttus of these horses.


----------



## AppyLover2

Other than the fact that people are ready to hang Vern without knowing all the facts, something else is bothering me right now. Yesterday someone posted an urgent message for members to get involved in trying to get help for those poor animals. I find it frustrating that after this many hours, so many rhumors and 17 pages of concerned posts no one is bothering to tell us what's happening. If they don't know....they could at least say so. Sorry.....but you got all of concerned and involved but aren't keeping us updated.


----------



## PaintNminis

If you can't take care of them don't have them!

I think this breeder who has the minis in the

pics has been in minis for over 40 years it is possible that he is too old and he can't take of them (He should have sold them JMO)


----------



## Mona

Thank you Gini. Will be watchig for updates.


----------



## SunQuest

Thanks for the very much needed update Gini. Hopefully the vet and sherif will be able to get to the bottom of this today so that this forum has the answers needed as to how to help with the situation.


----------



## horsehug

Mary,

I am sorry if I confused people in my first post. I think that is where all this started. Vern is probably in his 70's at my best guess so not terribly old but I know from our conversations over the years that he has had various health problems of one kind or another like most people do as they get older. I am pretty sure I remember that some were heart related and he took medicine for whatever it was. So I mentioned in my first post before I called him yesterday that I hoped he was not having any kind of health problems. That kind of got exxagerated and started people talking about that which is normal human nature to do.

But when I talked to him yesterday morning he sounded like he always has when he has called me and actually sounded good, and so no I do not think he is having any pressing health issues right now. To the ones who have suggested dementia, I am sure it is possible. I do not think that is the case, but I sure can't rule it out from this many miles away, and not talking to him on a regular basis. My own mom had dementia starting about 10 years ago, which got progressively worse until she died last year at 92. Like the others have said it is always a possibility. And it is true that he lives alone.

Just wanted to clear up any false ideas that I might have inadvertently started.

Susan O.

te name='Buckskin gal' date='Sep 19 2007, 11:43 AM' post='884068']

When was it discovered that Vern needs medical help and there was no one around to help him? ?Sorry to hear that was the problem with the horses being neglected so badly! Or is this an assumption that he needs medical help?



Betty B said:


> I sincerely hope that the horses are rescued and also that this older gentlemen gets some medical help also. How sad that there was no one close to him to help him as he got older. ]


----------



## Mona

Thank you Susan for clearing that up for folks. That is how I interpreted your messages and the situation all along, just as you outlined it above.



:


----------



## J.E.F.

As of noon today I still have not recieved any updated information. The sheriff still has not told me anything today, he and the vet were on there way out to see them yesterday Sept. 18, at 1 pm. he told me when a determination was made he would let me know what was needed. If I havent heard anything by 2 pm today CDT I will call him again. We all are waiting on him to do his job, As for the owner, and his condition I know nothing. Our only concern is getting these horses the help that they need. I want to thank each of you for your concern and help in getting this resolved. The offers of assistance are appreciated, but until we know what they need and where they will be, we can only wait on the authorities to decide and let us know.

I dont think anyone can be more flustrated about this lack of information than myself. I have called so many times when they hear my name they put me on hold.

So please be patient with me and as soon as I know more I will let everyone know.

You guys are great making all the calls and sending letters to get these guys the help that they need. Thank you so much for the help, With out each of you this would not have gotten this far at all.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Uhmm lost message somewhere in cyberspace...I will have to rewrite it.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

J.E.F. said:


> I dont think anyone can be more flustrated about this lack of information than myself. I have called so many times when they hear my name they put me on hold.
> 
> So please be patient with me and as soon as I know more I will let everyone know.
> 
> You guys are great making all the calls and sending letters to get these guys the help that they need. Thank you so much for the help, With out each of you this would not have gotten this far at all.
> 
> Harold Coleman 620-223-1440



Thank YOU for what YOU are doing! I'm sure most of us have no idea what it must like to be on the "front lines" of something like this.


----------



## AppyLover2

> Thank YOU for what YOU are doing! I'm sure most of us have no idea what it must like to be on the "front lines" of something like this.


Let me add my thanks also. And thank you too for bringing us up to date.


----------



## McBunz

I was thinking that if the horses have access to pasture and have been treated for worms, maybe the really skinny ones have been drinking water from all those buckets and barrels and have been exposed to chemicals.


----------



## HGFarm

If something like dementia is involved regarding Vern's health, it will not get any better and he would be unable to take care of these animals- period.

They are getting grain and what else to eat??? He apparently knew they were skinny in August when he said "someone stole" a truckload of the fat ones? What? Did he file a police report? Or did he just notice that the fat ones were not so fat any more and thought they were 'missing'?

Regardless of whether he has health issues or not, the health of the horses is the concern and needs to be attended to immediately- winter is coming and pasture will die out soon and there will be NOTHING for these guys to eat. There is already a problem if at least a dozen are this thin. There is NO EXCUSE for a horse to be left bleeding with maggots, and no health care given.

In regards to the junk all over- this is the farm household 'dump'. You can see that the trash and garbage has been stacked there, it is not something that floated in on a flood. It has been there some time as it is overgrown with grass and weeds and things growing up around all the trash and crap piled there.

These horses are beyond being a 'little on the thin side' and I find it hard to believe that he just couldnt figure it out, as many years as he has had horses, and he knows some are really skinny as he refers to other ones as being 'fatter'. Has he ever thought of calling a vet to see WHY they are emaciated and in this condition? Nothing more than a bit of grain and then left on their own to make it - or not?

These horses will not make it through a winter in this condition at all- and I surely hope that someone will do something!! Also, just because a horse is 'fat' does not mean that it is not full of worms, or has teeth that need floated, etc... so I dont imagine any of them have been taken care of properly. He apparently is not spending any more than the minimum to get by with the care of these animals. That is just WRONG.


----------



## J.E.F.

Just got off the phone with the local Sheriff, the vet and him went out and inspected the horses. they are in poor shape but not in imminent danger. they need farrier care vet care and feed. The sheriff will call me back tomorrow and give me the vet report at that time. The owner has been contacted and hopefully he will cooperate with the authorities. All monies and donations of feed and etc are greatly appreciated. If we should need foster care in Kansas and you are willing please contact Shannon Todd give her your name and the number of horses you can handle. Any and all foster homes will be appreciated.

Thanks guys for all the help now and for what we may need in the future.


----------



## HGFarm

If they need farrier care, vet care and feed, and are as thin as we see them there, I am not sure how they cannot be in imminent danger- of what- not dying within the next 24 hours?? And if they are fostered or the donations of feed go there, the horses are left in that facility under that person's care?? Sorry I am so skeptical, but if the owner doesnt think to do anything now, he wont in the future either.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Thanks for the info. Susan. True, we can have more health problems as we get older and we have to know when to give up something even though we love it a lot....even younger people with health issues who own something they love very much but aren't capable of taking care of it has to have the good judgement of letting go. Right now, at our age, hubby and I would love to buy more acreage to have more minis but we first have to consider the ones we have and their welfare before biting a whole lot more off no matter how much we love em. We do have a daughter and son that will see that he minis we have will always be taken care of should something happen to us. I hope everyne saying it could happen to them stop to think that such a thing as having horses starve doesn't have to happen if you plan and prepare for the best interest of the horses. I would suggest that everyone who thinks they could have horses get into that kind of condition, prepare right now so it never happens. Name someone you trust to take on your job should you become disabled mentally or physically. Tell friends or family or both that should you ever get to the point of not taking care of you minis appropriately to step in and force you to do what is necessary ....giving them away to good homes if nothing else. I would never want my horses looking like those on the pictures. And I mean never, even if someone would have to lock me up and throw the key away!

I am sure many of us are speculating as to how those horses came to be in such a sorry state. something that juumped out at me from the pictures is that there are what appears to be Elm trees. I would think if a horse was hungry they would be eating the leaves off the those trees for nurishment...but on the other hand some of those horses look very depressed and without appetite to eat. My minis love to eat the leaves from our Elm trees that we have in the pasture. They will stretch their necks as far as they can to geta leaf and they are not doing this because they are underfed and without good green grass to eat. I wish those horses could eat those leaves because there is a lot of minerals in leaves.....but I wonder if they aren't too sick or far gone to want to eat. Hoping and praying for those little guys. Mary



horsehug said:


> Mary,
> 
> I am sorry if I confused people in my first post. I think that is where all this started. Vern is probably in his 70's at my best guess so not terribly old but I know from our conversations over the years that he has had various health problems of one kind or another like most people do as they get older. I am pretty sure I remember that some were heart related and he took medicine for whatever it was. So I mentioned in my first post before I called him yesterday that I hoped he was not having any kind of health problems. That kind of got exxagerated and started people talking about that which is normal human nature to do.
> 
> But when I talked to him yesterday morning he sounded like he always has when he has called me and actually sounded good, and so no I do not think he is having any pressing health issues right now. To the ones who have suggested dementia, I am sure it is possible. I do not think that is the case, but I sure can't rule it out from this many miles away, and not talking to him on a regular basis. My own mom had dementia starting about 10 years ago, which got progressively worse until she died last year at 92. Like the others have said it is always a possibility. And it is true that he lives alone.
> 
> Just wanted to clear up any false ideas that I might have inadvertently started.
> 
> Susan O.


----------



## lvponies

Thank you for the update!!

So what happens now? Was the owner told to get the horses vet care, hoof care & feed? Was he given a timeline to provide these basic necessities? Are the horses getting some feed and hay today?


----------



## SunQuest

lvponies said:


> Thank you for the update!!
> 
> So what happens now? Was the owner told to get the horses vet care, hoof care & feed? Was he given a timeline to provide these basic necessities? Are the horses getting some feed and hay today?


Good Questions! The fact that the horses were not seized on the spot tells me that the answers to these questions may not be known until the vet report is written? I will be curious to see where this goes from here and am waiting to find out what to do next.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I am so sad to hear that the official opinion is that these horses are not in imminent danger. Those horses in the photos clearly were.

I hope that corrective action of some sort is expected immediately and that there will be consistent follow-up.

If not, for those horses sake, I think it would definitely be time to alert the media. Perhaps some here already have?


----------



## FMC Minis

This is a 2-way pull.

The donations/money/feed/wormer:

#1 Should it be given to him to help? (No one of us is going to be there to see that it is used properly)~ What makes us think that he doesn't get them the care they need now and then come winter, the same situation...except then there won't be good weather to transport, care for the horses will be much more severe with the colder climate.

#2 Should it be saved back and wait till the time needed to use it to re-cooperate these horses in the hands of Victor and/or the foster homes?

I think we all should post a few constructive opinions in this matter.

Giving the benefit of the doubt~That Vern can get them all healthy again and will keep them that way is not being ruled out. Although, IF he needs the assistance of money/feed/wormer from donators, then how is he going to care for them on his own.

{But I do agree with HGFarm and Reijel's Mom. Unless they mean that their is no imminent danger there for the horses for injury purposes, but obvious health danger is the problem they should be paying attention to}



> HGFarm Posted Today, 03:00 PM If they need farrier care, vet care and feed, and are as thin as we see them there, I am not sure how they cannot be in imminent danger- of what- not dying within the next 24 hours?? And if they are fostered or the donations of feed go there, the horses are left in that facility under that person's care?? Sorry I am so skeptical, but if the owner doesnt think to do anything now, he wont in the future either.





> Reijel's Mom Posted Today, 04:00 PM I am so sad to hear that the official opinion is that these horses are not in imminent danger. Those horses in the photos clearly were.
> 
> I hope that corrective action of some sort is expected immediately and that there will be consistent follow-up.
> 
> If not, for those horses sake, I think it would definitely be time to alert the media. Perhaps some here already have?


----------



## Buckskin gal

Just one of the things we don't know is if Vern has the money or not to feed and care for these horses. If he does, donations may not be needed. If he doesn't have the money to feed and properly take care of them then someone will have to see that these horses are moved out and taken care of. I have no idea what they mean by "not in imminent" danger. Does that mean that a bomb isn't going to be dropped on them, does it mean they are well enough to survive a few more days, does it mean they are in fine condition as they are .......Sounds to me like somebody isn't concerned enough to do much.




: Mary


----------



## FMC Minis

Buckskin gal said:


> Just one of the things we don't know is if Vern has the money or not to feed and care for these horses. If he does, donations may not be needed. If he doesn't have the money to feed and properly take care of them then someone will have to see that these horses are moved out and taken care of. I have no idea what they mean by "not in imminent" danger. Does that mean that a bomb isn't going to be dropped on them, does it mean they are well enough to survive a few more days, does it mean they are in fine condition as they are .......Sounds to me like somebody isn't concerned enough to do much.
> 
> 
> 
> : Mary


We will know more once we get a vet report. I think we may need to get the report directly from the vet!

Premature thought:

If it seems the vet himself thinks they are in no imminent danger, then we may need to send in another vet for a second opinion!


----------



## fowlersminis

Anyone ever watch Animal Planet / Animal Cops? IMO, sounds to me like they HAVE to give him a chance (legally) to make things right and they can't seize the animals just because they're thin and need farrier care (i.e. they're not dying TODAY). :no: They probably gave him a time frame to make improvements and the Sheriff and/or vet will have to return to see if improvements are being made. Hopefully, Vern can get help with the care of these animals. If things don't improve, they'll probably start removing them to foster homes, or at least we HOPE they will.

THANKS to those who are on the "front lines" trying to do everything they can to help these animals! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Sue S

I'm thinking maybe its a good thing that the sheriff and the vet do go out, the man might need help and this way someone is going out to check on him and the horses.


----------



## FMC Minis

fowlersminis said:


> Anyone ever watch Animal Planet / Animal Cops? IMO, sounds to me like they HAVE to give him a chance (legally) to make things right and they can't seize the animals just because they're thin and need farrier care (i.e. they're not dying TODAY). :no: They probably gave him a time frame to make improvements and the Sheriff and/or vet will have to return to see if improvements are being made. Hopefully, Vern can get help with the care of these animals. If things don't improve, they'll probably start removing them to foster homes, or at least we HOPE they will.
> 
> THANKS to those who are on the "front lines" trying to do everything they can to help these animals! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


We love watching those rescues and Animal Cops Houston/ASPCA...

They do normally give them a chance to make it right. But I have seen some cases where they show up and the animals are in the same conditions as the ones that are in the pictures and they will automatically seize them per his inability to seek vet care. Then the follow up will continue on the rest.

IMO~Donations are great when someone is just in a slum of things...although what if (pure speculation) he can't continue without donations, who is going to keep funding him to keep all of them. I don't think he gets to enjoy them individually cause it is a lot of horses at one place. I have 3 large horses and 3 minis and to give them adequate attention is very time consuming. I think he still needs to downsize regardless. Just for the better of the horses.


----------



## J.E.F.

I am sorry that I said what the Sheriff said "Not in imminent danger" this means that they will not die from this condition in a few days. as for the donations of feed and medical supplies it is my suggestion that we hold on to them for a little longer I should get the vet report tomorrow. As soon as I have that then I will know what we can do with them. As for now lets start a list of supplies that can and will be donated send this to Shannon Todd the sec of CMHR. Then when we can know where they will be placed we can get them to that location. If these supplies are sent to Uniontown and are needed somewhere else then we have to reship them to the new locations.

The horses have been given some hay and fresh water as of today. The sheriff has promised me as soon as he knows what the vet has determined as their problems he will call me, and I will post what he and the vet says. I know my patients are getting thin from all the waiting and not knowing, so I am also sure yours are too. Thanks for help

Jess


----------



## tagalong

> IMO, sounds to me like they HAVE to give him a chance (legally) to make things right and they can't seize the animals just because they're thin and need farrier care (i.e. they're not dying TODAY). They probably gave him a time frame to make improvements and the Sheriff and/or vet will have to return to see if improvements are being made.


This is usually the procedure - you must give the owner a chance to make things right - usually within a prescribed time frame. And under veterinary supervison.

If after that time frame has expired, no measures have been taken or there has not been enough improvement - then the animals are often seized.

Imminent danger would likely mean "downers" - horses unable to get up.

The horses have had hay and fresh water - it sounds like the wheels are finally turning!! :aktion033:


----------



## Katiean

Can't anyone get the news out there? To get public opinion involved might put that stupid sheriff on the right track. All you need is one News camera out there. I know if it were here, one news station has a community correspondent where we can give our pictures and video and they will run the news story. I wish you had something like that there. Or maybe if someone took some video and took it to the news they might do something. I would like to be able to foster a couple of those mares but, I don't think they could make the trip out here to Nevada. I think they would die en-route. If that would be the case why would they say they were not in eminent danger?


----------



## horsehug

Does anyone know if these vet or vets have the tools and training to do complete equine dentistry? I still think that is a major part of the problem, and just know that many vets have very little training and do not even have all the tools necessary.

Thanks,

Susan O.


----------



## RJRMINIS

horsehug said:


> Does anyone know if these vet or vets have the tools and training to do complete equine dentistry? I still think that is a major part of the problem, and just know that many vets have very little training and do not even have all the tools necessary.
> Thanks,
> 
> Susan O.




I know in my area they don't have the proper tools to do minis, I found a equine dentist that will travel to vet offices and work on minis, he has all the mini tools needed......If anyone needs his info let me know. I also have a card for another equine dentist that travels too. I recently had a mare worked on, it took me a couple months to get him located and get scheduled in to have him meet me at my vets office.


----------



## virginia

*********************UPDATE**********************UPDATE**************************

First of all I'd like you all to know that CMHR has been on this from the Git-go. Jess Freer was the original contact and has been in constant touch with the Sherriff and is the man running the show. Jess is the Vice President of CMHR.

He has told you basically what he knows. I will summerize.

The Sherriff and the Vet were out there yesterday. In the Vets opinion, the minis are not in danger as of right now but, will be very soon if nothing is done. We have to wait (and I know how hard that is) for his official report which will be in sometime tomorrow. Depending on what it says will determine the outcome for the minis. Hopefully, it will say we can take them all. It may not. According to the laws of the state, he has appx 50 or so minis too many for the land he has. Those can probably be siezed. What the Sheriff would like to do is have Mr Trembly SURRENDER those minis to CMHR. Hopefully he will surrender ALL the minis to us. If he doesn't surrender them, it will be a seizer for all the minis and that, as you all know, may take a very long time. We don't want that to happen so we have to bide our time and be patient. Now I know every minute it takes is one more minute that the minis are suffering. BUT WE HAVE TO ABIDE BY WHAT THE SHERIFF SAYS AND DOES.

As soon as we get the word that we can take some or all of the minis, it will be anounced here and all the people in Kansas that have volunteered farrier services, transport and homes will be contacted. None of the minis will be able to leave the state. The Vet has already said that he will NOT sign health papers to let them go to another state. So All you Kansas people be prepared. If and when we get the OK o go in, we will

need every able bodied person to come help. These minis and they have been numbered anywhere from 80 to 150 will be wild. None of them have probably been handled for at least a year. There are 80 acres when they can run and hide. And they will. My thoughts are setting up round pen panels and baiting with feed. So we will need lots of panels, feed, halters, leads and what ever else people want to bring.

Jess is in control of this and has been doing a wonderful job. Both he and I will be going to Kansas to coordindate efforts. Details cannot be finalized until we get the Vet Report and the OK from the Sheriff. So people, PLEASE, bear with us and be PATIENT. I know you all have lots and lots of questions but as of right now all we have is a general plan in place and are doing the very best we can.

We will need MONEY and LOTS of it. This is the time to send in the Thanksgiving donations, the Christmas donations the Help the Minis donations..the donations in memory of lost loved ones...you get the idea... this is going to take a lot of work and a lot of funding. Please help us!

Also, please keep the questions to a bare minimum as I have have told you all we know. As this rescue progresses, we will fill in the details and keep you all up to date.

The Kansas Volunteers will be contacted just as soon as we know when and IF we can go in.

Thank you all for your patience and I hope this has answered your questions. I cannot at this time comment on Mr Trembly, so please don't ask.

Ginny St Pierre, President, CMHR


----------



## Mona

THANKS SOOOOO MUCH Ginny for the details. I so wish I was much closer so I could go down and help too. Sending prayers that all horses will survive, and will be well taken care of in the future!



:



:


----------



## Marty

Thanks Ginny this is what we all needed to hear. Help is on the way and that is what counts. Let's keep in mind that many of the horses are supposidly in foal and we need Jess there on the scene to be sure no body is going to founder anyone etc.

I have some experience in this. Ginny when we had a huge situation with Hurricane Andrew horses, over 500 displaced....... the state allowed us to open up the stables at the fairgrounds and use it.

We were able to designate trauma areas where the vet and farrier set up, then divide the rest of the facility into areas of mares with foals, pregnant mares, stallions etc. And then a mock office was set up to get the horses identified etc.

We are going to need BODIES.......bodies of people willing to help feed and daily care etc. These horses are so large in numbers, perhaps Jess can look into getting help from the local FFA kids in high school to help with that part. Worked in our situation and the kids got school credit for helping etc. There are many ways to do this successfully and orderly. Be careful of the media at this point, it can cause a frenzy.

I can be on this end recording descriptions etc. and keeping records whatever.

Maybe I can make some phone calls to round up hay bails, etc. Let me know via phone. At your service.

Perhaps there is a facility in Kansas that would be willing to open the doors to this situation as well.


----------



## Charlotte

Ginny & Jess, thank you. Marty, I like your ideas about housing and day to day help.

We are presently packing to leave for World but I will be watching this as closely as possible untill we leave. Since the horses can't go out of state I will be making a money donation. If CMHR is given custody of some or all of the horses....is it permitted to solicit donations at World? Will CMHR have a booth at World?

Charlotte


----------



## FMC Minis

Marty said:


> Perhaps there is a facility in Kansas that would be willing to open the doors to this situation as well.


We could possible contact the director of the State Fair in Hutchinson. They have stalls and buildings and as long as it was all kept orderly I think they would be willing to help. If they aren't using them. By the time we know what our boundaries are, they should be done with the Fair.

Let me know and I can do some calls and emails to speak with them and get that option open.

I agree the media does not need to get involved now. There is progress happening...and the media is just going to cluster things and make it a mess to work there.


----------



## Gini

Charlotte said:


> Ginny & Jess, thank you. Marty, I like your ideas about housing and day to day help.
> 
> We are presently packing to leave for World but I will be watching this as closely as possible untill we leave. Since the horses can't go out of state I will be making a money donation. If CMHR is given custody of some or all of the horses....is it permitted to solicit donations at World? Will CMHR have a booth at World?
> 
> Charlotte



Charlotte

CMHR will not have our regular booth at Worlds this year. We were unable to do either Nationals or Worlds.

We will be there next year at both. Please if you wish to donate use CMHR's paypal and or send donations

to

CMHR

16340 N Coronado View Rd

Tucson, AZ 85739.

Thank you all for your help and understanding with these horses.

Gini


----------



## SunQuest

Thanks for the update Ginny. And Jess, keep up the good work. Yes, the media needs to wait until this is decided by the legal system, vet, and sheriff as to what happens. IF these horses are turned over to CMHR, then that is the time to get the media VERY involved. Once the horses are in CMHR's care, then use the media to get word out that supplies, donations of skills, and foster homes are desperately needed. While money will be helpful and necessary I would proceed with caution here. I would get a bank on board if this turns into a a case where CMHR has custody of these minis so that a trust fund can be set up for the care of these animals and that all funds go directly to these horses. While working on getting the 501c3 status, I remember that CMHR will need to be very careful on how much money they take in as it could possibly effect their 501c3 status, so setting up a trust fund may help in that area. (I am not an accountant, so please check with one just in case!) Just my thoughts and I know that the BOD od CMHR can handle this!!!!

And please keep us posted. This sounds like a very serious BIG case that will test everything CMHR has to give.

Oh, one other thing... If the vet won't issue any health certificates, that speaks VOLUMES.........


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Thanks very much for taking the time to give the update, Gini - I'm sure you guys are just swamped with this! But the update really helped, thank you!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

It's going to be tough to place that many for temporary care when limited to one state.

Mini_lover, my offer still exists for up to 20 if it can be arranged. I too am leaving for Worlds next week, but I'll have my computer and cell phone (you have the number). If physical help is what is needed I may be able to talk our barn manager (21 years old and a strong back! :aktion033: ) in to heading down there to help. I'll talk to him and see what he thinks.


----------



## HobbsFarm

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Mini_lover, my offer still exists for up to 20 if it can be arranged. I too am leaving for Worlds next week, but I'll have my computer and cell phone (you have the number). If physical help is what is needed I may be able to talk our barn manager (21 years old and a strong back! :aktion033: ) in to heading down there to help. I'll talk to him and see what he thinks.


[SIZE=14pt]Thanks Parmela, I have all of your info and we'll be in touch.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU for all of your hard work Jess, Ginny and Gini!




: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]If you have supplies to donate...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]If you live in Kansas and will be able to foster a mini or two...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]If you can drive to Uniontown to help round up minis...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]If you have a trailer and can help with transport... [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Please send me an email if you haven't already so that I can get you on our list of what services will be available when we are given the go ahead.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt][email protected] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Include your name, your location, contact numbers, forum name and how you would like to help, whether it be donating supplies, fostering, transport... [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Like Ginny said, this is HUGE, we are going to need all the funds and help available on this one! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]A million thanks,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon Todd Hobbs[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari

Ginny Thank you for the update. Glad to hear..though it will be slow...that the minis will get the help they need.


----------



## virginia

UPDATE for Thursday

We could not track down the Sherriff today. He has not responded to Jesses phone calls. So it is still a matter of hurry up and wait. Jeez, I hate this as I know all of you do too. We are going ahead with making virtual plans. Anyone that will be coming will need to bring their own food and water to use while we are at the farm. Again any donations of Farrier, food, halters, leads, panels, wormers etc just anything you know a mini will needis greatly appreciated.

We will start again early in the morning trying to contact the Sherriff and find out what the Vet Report has to say and what we can do. So, please bear with us. Hopefully I'll be able to post tomorrow that we have succeded. Lots of prayers at this point will help.

Thank you and sorry I don't have better news.

Ginny, President CMHR


----------



## Mona

Thanks Ginny...maybe there will be good news tomorrow.



:


----------



## HGFarm

Thanks Ginny and that saddens me that no one has had a response. I hope something can be done soon.

That also spoke loudly to me too that the vet would not write certificates for any horses to go out of state. Interesting.....


----------



## Becky

> CharlotteCMHR will not have our regular booth at Worlds this year. We were unable to do either Nationals or Worlds.
> 
> We will be there next year at both. Please if you wish to donate use CMHR's paypal and or send donations
> 
> to
> 
> CMHR
> 
> 16340 N Coronado View Rd
> 
> Tucson, AZ 85739.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and understanding with these horses.
> 
> Gini


Perhaps those of us going to World can take up donations? There will certainly be lots of people there and if we get the word out, I know people will open their pocket books (and hearts!)


----------



## Marty

This is going to be a bad one. Again I say a red flag here is going to be numerous "bodies" needed to care for these horses daily. Volunteers may come forward now but it's going to get old fast on many, so recruiting people to help the on going care is not going to be that easy. We need one heck of a huge plan in place for this because it will become a problem since the horses cannot leave the state. If coggins can be pulled immediately, for the ones that are well enough to travel that will help get them out of the state to be divied up among foster homes that must faster.


----------



## Gini

Marty said:


> This is going to be a bad one. Again I say a red flag here is going to be numerous "bodies" needed to care for these horses daily. Volunteers may come forward now but it's going to get old fast on many, so recruiting people to help the on going care is not going to be that easy. We need one heck of a huge plan in place for this because it will become a problem since the horses cannot leave the state. If coggins can be pulled immediately, for the ones that are well enough to travel that will help get them out of the state to be divied up among foster homes that must faster.


Marty from what we've seen on a lot of the pictures they are not sound enough to travel out of state. We just want everyone that takes these horses in to use precautions by quaranteening those that they foster.

My heart goes out to these horses. Please if you live in Kansas get ahold of Shannon Todd, CMHR Secretary and let her know what you can do to help.

As said in Ginny's post halters, leads, wormers, farrier help will be appreciated by all. This rescue could be on us in less that a days notice and we need to be prepared.

Thank you again for supporting the rescue of these miniatures.



Becky said:


> CharlotteCMHR will not have our regular booth at Worlds this year. We were unable to do either Nationals or Worlds.
> 
> We will be there next year at both. Please if you wish to donate use CMHR's paypal and or send donations
> 
> to
> 
> CMHR
> 
> 16340 N Coronado View Rd
> 
> Tucson, AZ 85739.
> 
> Thank you all for your help and understanding with these horses.
> 
> Gini
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps those of us going to World can take up donations? There will certainly be lots of people there and if we get the word out, I know people will open their pocket books (and hearts!)
Click to expand...

Charlotte if any one and everyone could help out that way it would be awesome! Everyone have a wonderful sucessful Worlds.

CMHR will be their next year!!!!

Gini


----------



## Cara

That is sick, the things some people do to minis, its sick and wrong, i wish i lived closer so i could help more! im pray for the little horses



:



:



:



:


----------



## virginia

Still no word....

Yes please, anyone going to Worlds PLEASE get the word out. Any kind of Donation will be greatly appreciated!

Stormy, please email me at [email protected] I couldn't respond to your PM

Thank you all Ginny (who is sitting on pins and needles)


----------



## Katiean

As I had said in a previous post I would be able to foster prob. 2 but I also said I thought they would "DIE" on the trip to Nevada. These horses are in Deplorable shape and how the vet could possibly say that they were not in "eminent danger" is WAY beyond my ability to understand. But the we got a Japanese Chin (dog) from a kennel in CO and she came with a health cert. and that dog was SKIN AND BONES. How a vet could say she was healthy? He had to have not seen her. What is wrong with the vets of today?


----------



## AppyLover2

Interesting....I just looked up the word "imminent". Found these definitions:

Likely to occur at any moment.

Near, at hand.

About to occur.

Close in time.

Likely to happen very soon.

Sure hope we hear something soon.


----------



## EMB

This is just a thought but has anybody made contact with Victor McMullen in the last day or so? I can't help but wonder if the sheriff has made further contact with him. This might be a possibility given that they had contact a couple of days ago as per an earlier post on this thread. Given too that he is a recognized rescue organisation in Kansas the authorities might have decided to just deal with him and leave further communication up to the various other rescues that may be involved. Just a thought I had while looking at the clock and remembering that the sheriff will be off duty soon until Monday.


----------



## FMC Minis

EMB said:


> This is just a thought but has anybody made contact with Victor McMullen in the last day or so? I can't help but wonder if the sheriff has made further contact with him. This might be a possibility given that they had contact a couple of days ago as per an earlier post on this thread. Given too that he is a recognized rescue organisation in Kansas the authorities might have decided to just deal with him and leave further communication up to the various other rescues that may be involved. Just a thought I had while looking at the clock and remembering that the sheriff will be off duty soon until Monday.


I found victor mcmullen's website and it is located in Wellington, ks...although his phone number is in Derby.

So I am not sure where he is located, but here is his website if anyone would like to browse.

http://www.southernwindsequinerescue.org/index.html


----------



## Buckskin gal

That is the website for a Kansas rescue not Vern Trembly who has the neglected minis.



Mary Lou - LB said:


> I found victor mcmullen's website and it is located in Wellington, ks...although his phone number is in Derby.So I am not sure where he is located, but here is his website if anyone would like to browse.
> 
> http://www.southernwindsequinerescue.org/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure this is the same man with the skinny Minis??
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...


----------



## windemereminis

After reading that someone mentioned Victor's name I thought that I would post

so that you would know what his involvement is at this time.

I have been keeping in contact with Jess, VP of CMHR. He and Victor are also

keeping in contact with each other during this waiting period. I can assure you that

both of them are working on this situation. While talking with Jess it is obvious that he

loves minis and he is determined to help these horses. He is a good representative for

CMHR and I trust that he will get it done. When you have to do things with the legal

system involved it can take time, but the thought is we will know something soon.

It will be a glorious day when we all know that these minis are being taken care of!

Janet


----------



## Mona

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Oh.. I am sorry, I got the names confused!!
> 
> 
> 
> : My mistake...


That's easy to do...just like all the people that get Mary Lou and Mona mixed up. You get two uncommon names beginning with the same letter, that are working together, and they get easily mixed up.



:



:


----------



## EMB

Thanks Janet. I didn't know that Victor and Jess were already communicating. So the wait continues.


----------



## FMC Minis

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Oh.. I am sorry, I got the names confused!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : My mistake...


I should have posted a little more clearly. My appologies too! 

He is in Wellington, ks. And when this all takes place his website is here for all to see updates and stuff with the minis if that is where they go.



:


----------



## virginia

UPDATE

This just to let you all know that Jess is again in contact with the Sheriff. He is willing to work with us but as you all know by now, things take time. I can tell you that the minis are being fed and watered under the supervision of the Sheriffs dept. We are having a briefing tonight and hopefully I'll be able to post more later.

Thank you for your patience.

Ginny, President, CMHR


----------



## Lena1

:aktion033:

Great news


----------



## Mona

:aktion033: YAY! Looking forward to hearing more! :aktion033:



virginia said:


> UPDATE
> 
> This just to let you all know that Jess is again in contact with the Sheriff. He is willing to work with us but as you all know by now, things take time. I can tell you that the minis are being fed and watered under the supervision of the Sheriffs dept. We are having a briefing tonight and hopefully I'll be able to post more later.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.
> 
> Ginny, President, CMHR


----------



## virginia

Sorry this is so late....long meeting

As I said, the minis are now being cared for under the supervision of the Sheriffs dept. The Sheriff has advised us that he is talking to Mr Trembly and atempting to get him to surrender his minis to CMHR. We are pretty sure that at least 53 minis will have to leave his farm as he is over what the state allows for pasture for that many horses. Since nothing is absolutely sure on anything, we are trying to tentatively make arrangements to go in next weekend. and rescue as many as we are allowed to do. I urge all of you to NOT try to contact the Sheriff, he is working well with Jess and we don't want to rock the boat. Also, PLEASE do not call Mr Trembly, we want him to work with us too. A grateful person is so much easier to work with than a POd one.

Hopefully we will know by Tues when and if we can go in. All Foster volunteers will be contacted by Shannon and she will send out Foster/Adopt applications by email that will have to be returned to her before we can release any minis into your custody. We have to do this by the book or we will have a great mess on our hands. Speaking of messes, all volunteers had better dress in old clothes and come prepared to work. It will not be easy to roundup over 100 minis that have not been handled in a long time. So any of you that have panels please bring them. If all goes well, Jess and I plan to be there from Friday through Monday to accomodate peoples schedules. Most of the round up and assignments of fosters will be done on the weekend. You will be on your own for food, water and shelter. Wish I could fit all of you in my Motel room (if there is one)!! LOL

The Vet Report basically stated that the minis were very skinny but not yet in danger of starving to death. I guess he didn't see what I saw in those pictures. We have no idea if we will get the registrations for any of the minis, it will depend on Mr Trembly but we will attempt to get them. If we only get to take the 53 minis we will try to get those in the most need, but covering 80 acres will be difficult to sway the least. I have a couple of mares I have a hard time catching in a pen.!

If any further updates come in, I'll post here immediately.

Thank you

Ginny


----------



## HGFarm

LOL, thank you Ginny for the update. I sure wish I was closer to be able to help out!! I hope things go well and even if you take the 55 or so, that is about half? That would be a great help and lighten Mr. Trembly's load there. Perhaps it is just too much for him any more, and he should just keep a few for his pony rides, etc.... that he can keep up on. How is he going to worm them if they are wild and cant be caught and he has no help or panels? I think he has just gotten overwhelmed.


----------



## crponies

Boy, I wish I was close enough to help too. Maybe you can use some riding horses to round them up? 80 acres is a huge area!


----------



## Mona

Thanks for the update Ginny, and GOOD LUCK to everyone participating. Sounds like it will be quite the task, and I hope maybe things will go better than expected. I bet rattling some grain in a pail and luring them into a catch pen will work like a charm! Wish I could be there to help. And Jayne, GREAT idea about rounding them up on a horse! Maybe someone that is planning to help has a horse they can use that is used to that type of thing??? Again, good Luck to all!


----------



## AppyLover2

Just thinking that if the horses are being fed now (which is GREAT news) it may not be too difficult to gather them......as long as there's a smaller (less than 80acres) area to gather them in. If so, is it possible that the people who are feeding them now could get them used to being fed in that smaller area?


----------



## Charlotte

Great news on the feeding for those little ones! And on the potential round up next weekend.

I'm wondering if the vet missed seeing the worst ones? From the pictures I'd guess some of those little horses were a body score of *[SIZE=14pt]1[/SIZE]* !!??!! :new_shocked:

I sure wish we were available to help.



We have to leave here on the 26th and don't return till the 7th.

I need to know.....is it permissible from the point of CMHR to set up collection jars at World? I haven't asked the AMHA office yet. Is it permissible to use one of the pictures posted here?

Charlotte


----------



## windemereminis

:

First of all, Charlotte "if it is allowed" to take donations on the behalf of the horses at the show I think

that would be wonderful. I think for one thing there is going to have to be a lot of halters and leads which

it sounds like people will need in advance of the show.

That is just one thing of course.

Also, I emailed the owners of a quarantine facility, that we have used for oversees buyers, and asked

for some recommendations on what precautions we should take in order to keep our own horses

safe from disease, etc. Of course we don't know what we are facing in regards to the horses, but

I know we all want our own horses quarantined from the one's we provide foster care for. I got

some great advice back from the quarantine facility this morning and would be happy to share it

with any potential foster farms. I also asked my vet about risks and he said that if the Uniontown

herd is a closed herd we should be okay. Meaning the owner wasn't bringing in horses from the

outside. If anyone would like to receive the recommendations that I got from the quarantine

facility, "in advance" of the potential rescue, feel free to contact me. I would be happy to provide

the information to the CMHR group if they wish to have it as well, however, I imagine you already

know what is involved because of past rescue's. If any of you have some advise to pass on that

would be great. I think it is vital that we all know how to handle the needs of the rescue horses,

but to keep our own horses in good health at the same time.

It is good to hear that things are moving along.

Some of us are going to the World Show so things will need to happen soon.

Janet


----------



## RJRMINIS

Mona said:


> Thanks for the update Ginny, and GOOD LUCK to everyone participating. Sounds like it will be quite the task, and I hope maybe things will go better than expected. I bet rattling some grain in a pail and luring them into a catch pen will work like a charm! Wish I could be there to help. And Jayne, GREAT idea about rounding them up on a horse! Maybe someone that is planning to help has a horse they can use that is used to that type of thing??? Again, good Luck to all!




We do have a side by side Prowler, kind of like a mule that we check our horses with in the pasture, and a 4 wheeler, I already mentioned to Shannon if we need to bring it, if the horses are on 80 acres we might need something like that.

Unless they are able to coral the ones to be surrendered.


----------



## joylee123

removed


----------



## albahurst

Thank you for keeping us all informed as to the progress of the minis in need.

Is it possible to post the suggestions by the quarantine facility or would that best be addressed individually?

Looking forward to more good news



:

Peggy

Alba Hurst Miniature Horse Ranch


----------



## Mona

Charlotte, yes, Gini already responded to your request about taking donations at Worlds. She said YES, they would love to get donations from anyone willing!! So have fun running around to all exhibitors with your collection tin!



: :aktion033:


----------



## Charlotte

thanks Mona....checking with AMHA now. I didn't see the previous answer

Chrlotte

P.S. I asked MY DIRECTOR!!! about this....you know how hard it can be to contact those folks sometimes, but since I was standing right in front of him with a lunge whip ..... he said he didn't know the rules of the facility and AMHA so I'm going over his head!


----------



## AppyLover2

Janet, I've often wondered about bringing home "strangers" and keeping my own horses safe. I, for one, would really appreciate it if you would post the information you received. I can't get any of the Kansas horses because I'm out of state.....but who knows what the future brings.


----------



## virginia

Janet, if you could post the Quaranteen info here, that would be great. Marty is making a brochure on the "Care and Feeding of a Starving Horse" to be given out at the site. So we should be covered there.

KSCowgirl, A Prowler would be great. I have a gold cart but don't think it would be much good on the rough pasture. Besides my truck will be full of panels! Sp Please, bring it.

Ginny


----------



## kaykay

charlotte

cmhr has done fundraisers every year at amha with the blessing of amha. We usually go thru Allison. This year unfortunately no one from cmhr could be there. If you email allison I am sure she will confirm that its okay





kay


----------



## FMC Minis

virginia said:


> All Foster volunteers will be contacted by Shannon and she will send out Foster/Adopt applications by email that will have to be returned to her before we can release any minis into your custody.
> 
> Most of the round up and assignments of fosters will be done on the weekend.
> 
> We have no idea if we will get the registrations for any of the minis, it will depend on Mr Trembly but we will attempt to get them.


If the foster/adopt applications need filled out, I was told then we all have to become members under CMHR in order to foster horses under CMHR?! If this is the case then the membership is $25 (lifetime).

This should have been mentioned sooner that just barely a week before the potential rescue.

?'s from five potential foster homes in Kansas:

What are the stipulations per fencing, shelter, etc... We need to know this so that these modifications can be made prior to...If we are able to do so in such a short period of time?

Is there going to be any funding that has been donated, sent to the foster homes for assistance...especially with winter just around the corner? There is not that much hay available in our State to purchase and where there is, it isn't cheap?

Where is CMHR going to keep the minis prior to their dispersal to foster homes? What is going to happen to the other's that aren't foster, per not enough homes; where they can't leave the state?

Will the minis be delivered to the appropriate foster homes? Do the potential foster homes need to be present to pick a few that would suit their care and be appropriate to be penned together?

Thank you! And if you have any other pertinent information that we may need to know, please share so that we may be prepared to help or if we realize we aren't going to be able to foster due to all the new regulations!

fftopic:{Where did these horses' registrations become important? I don't think that is of any concern in caring for them. Just in someone's future attempt to breed to them.}


----------



## mininik

FMC Minis - fftopic:{Where did these horses' registrations become important? I don't think that is of any concern in caring for them. Just in someone's future attempt to breed to them.}

It can actually be easier to find homes for horses who have registration papers, even geldings.


----------



## RJRMINIS

If he is willing to give them, at least you will know ages and more info on the horses as well.


----------



## Okie BB

I read the story on the minis in Kansas and was so sickend by the pictures that I actually got on CBS's website and then posted a message on the "60 Minutes" site and asked then to look into what is going on up in Uniontown,Kansas. I sure hope that helps out. I'm not some kind of bleeding heart or anything but this kind of treatment of "any" animal should be dealt with severly,fines and prison terms!

My wife Mary and I don't have a lot of money but our minis are well taken care of and loved because they are like family to us!

Sorry about the tirade but those pictures made me so mad!

Thanks,

Billy Bennett

Shawnee,Ok.





:


----------



## FMC Minis

Those reasons make sense...Thank you for clarifying a little more. that is If you can tell who they belong to?


----------



## RJRMINIS

virginia said:


> KSCowgirl, A Prowler would be great. I have a gold cart but don't think it would be much good on the rough pasture. Besides my truck will be full of panels! Sp Please, bring it.
> 
> Ginny




Yep, it is good for rough terrain, and it is 4wd too. Just let me know!



:


----------



## windemereminis

I will post the information that I received from the quarantine facility.

Can anyone tell me how to post the actual email that I received? Give me

detailed instructions on how to accomplish that if you would please. 

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Buckskin gal

Just copy it from the email and paste in your message here.



windemereminis said:


> I will post the information that I received from the quarantine facility.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to post the actual email that I received? Give me
> 
> detailed instructions on how to accomplish that if you would please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Janet


----------



## virginia

FMC All good questions. Due to the circumstances involved please bear with me on all these rules and regulations. We've never had this kind of situation before where we need so many homes. We're learning as we're go.

OK, first, the membership fees are waived. If you can Foster, we still need to know who you are, where you live and how to contact you. We would like if possible the name and phone # of your Vet. So please fill out the forms and send them back to Shannon. The minis are being turned over to CMHR and we need to be responsible for where they go.

As for fencing, shelter, whatever is good for you and your minis is good enough for CMHR.

This is not a time for us to be sticklers on details. The main focus is to get these minis out from where they are into a place where they will be cared for.

Now, the money problem. We will pay for any medical and if necessary, food as long as we have funds in the treasury. Donations have been slow (only 10 via Paypal) and it's too early to get checks by mail. Hopefully when we get official word as to when we can go in, the donations will pick up.

As of right now, the people coming to help will be the first ones to Foster. It is going to be extremely difficult to get homes for that many minis in one state. What we are hoping as the minis who are fostered gain in strength, we can get health papers then we can arrange transport to other states.

If we have more minis than homes...to be honest, I don't know. They may have to be left there under the supervision of the Sheriffs dept.

I wish I had all the answers, but I don't.

Ginny


----------



## dgrminis

Ok -- is this a for sure go now or not?? From what I have read we are still waiting is that right???


----------



## Vicky Texas

horsehug said:


> I am wondering if Vern Trembly is sick or something? I feel badly for the poor thin horses but also for Vern. I met him years ago when he lived in Colorado and bought my little stallion Vega Light Vant Huttenest from him right before he was forced to move due to a divorce. He took all his horses to Kansas himself. When I went to his farm in Colorado to get Vega, his horses were healthy and fat and happy. And he adored them and they adored him. It was obvious. He was not what I would call a puppy mill. He didn't even have that many foals, but loved his herd who came running when he whistled for them. I watched it! He appeared to be an older man then, and that was 12 years ago. He did call me a few times but it has been a long time now. I know he had some health problems though I can't remember exactly what. I think some were heart related. So to see his horses in this condition makes me really wonder what happened to him. I wish he had contacted people for help before they reached this condition but I wanted people to know he was a good and caring man back then, when I met him and when I talked to him over the years. I think the Vern I met would have fed his horses before himself! He was definitely not an Evil person!
> 
> A picture of him was in the Mniature Horse World with his buckskin hitch of 8 minis lots of times on the Rocky Mountain Club page. And he loved training them to drive. He was very proud of his horses and they were what kept him going after his divorce, so I feel something else must have happened that we do not know.
> 
> What a sad sad situation.
> 
> Susan O.


I so agree these pictures make me beyond sick. But after reading this post.. Has anyone thought to call

and talk to the owner or go see him. To see first is he okay, is he of sound mind? Will he give the horses

to someone to get them the help needed and adopt them out? If the person above truly loves them, then

he might be willing to give them up. Maybe his mind is not what it needs to be to take of these horses.

Maybe with someone talking reason to him, or the owners they would be willing to surrender them?

I do think something needs to happen fast, and to help these horses. They are beyond so heart breaking.

It just makes me cry, it just breaks my heart. Could some mini farm who is near go see him and talk to

the owner. Maybe they are not realizing the condition's. Maybe their mind is not getting it.........

Something is so wrong here, to read about the above, and to think the person loved them that much, and

see these pictures. I can hope anyways, its their mind, I don't know anyone could let any animal starve. I

feed all animal's who come here.

Maybe he would let someone have them. I know if God forbid I could not feed mine, I would so give them to other farms first before letting this happen.

These horses need help..

Vicky


----------



## J.E.F.

*[SIZE=14pt]Update---------------------------------------update------------------------------------------update--------------------*

* *

*
I have been asked to do this update about the Minis in Kansas... *

*
*[SIZE=18pt]*CMHR is a voluntary surrender rescue. We donot have seizure authority. We must work through the legal authorities.*[/SIZE]

* *

*
All we know right now is that the Vet has told the Sheriff that he has to get rid of at least 53 of them. The Sheriff has the same concerns as CMHR that if he cant care for the total number how is he going to care for what is left after he gets rid of the 53? *

* *

*
The Sheriff has requested that we do not contact the owner until he has a chance to discuss the surrender with him. He feels that he can get him to surrender them voluntarily.*

* *

*
If and this is a big IF he doesnt want to do this the Sheriff will have to request a seizure order. this means that the owner can contest the seizure and drag this out for a long time up to a year or more. *

* *

*
If it has to go to court there will be at least two trials the seizure trial and then his case. *

* *

*
This is why it is taking so long to get a determination on the minis. *

*
With this being said: Know that they are under a vets care now and have hay and feed and fresh water. The legal system moves slow However, they are not being ignored right now. This is due to your efforts and assistance contacting them. I thank you for these efforts. *

* *

*
The sheriff will call me Monday or Tuesday with information on the surrender of the horses.*

*
should we get just the 53 worst ones then we will need places to place them in the state until health certificates can be obtained so they can be moved out of state. At that time we can look for homes out of state. *

* *

*
**[/size]*


----------



## FMC Minis

Ginny~Thank you...that answered several important questions!

I will inform the one's who were asking and see if we can bump up the number of foster homes.

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Buckskin gal

I am sure glad to hear that the horses are under a vets care IF that means the horses are being caught and treated, as needed. It seems there would be exceptions to the laws in cases where the animals are in such serious condition and not being taken care of BUT if they are getting their needs met right there on Trembly's place, all the better for them. Does anyone know if he has the finances to pay for the vet care? IF these horses are being treated by good vet, he surely must have his hands full but if he is able to treat them I think that would mean the rescuers shouldn't have too difficult of time in catching them for removal from the place. :no: Mary


----------



## MBhorses

:no: I just now read this post. I was heart broken by this story of these minis. I pray for the minis get the proper care they need and/or new homes. Please keep us posted.


----------



## FMC Minis

Buckskin gal said:


> I am sure glad to hear that the horses are under a vets care IF that means the horses are being caught and treated, as needed. It seems there would be exceptions to the laws in cases where the animals are in such serious condition and not being taken care of BUT if they are getting their needs met right there on Trembly's place, all the better for them. Does anyone know if he has the finances to pay for the vet care? IF these horses are being treated by good vet, he surely must have his hands full but if he is able to treat them I think that would mean the rescuers shouldn't have too difficult of time in catching them for removal from the place. :no: Mary



[SIZE=12pt] :aktion033: A recommended equine specialist in that area...Lora Holeman (620-939-4347).[/SIZE]If she could be of help Jess or Ginny please contact her. Sounds to me like she would be of good help, being an equine specialist and not just an ordinary vet.


----------



## AppyLover2

Here is the response Janet got when she contacted an equine quarantine facility about safe procedures for foster care.

A big *Thank You * to Dianne & Terry at EZ2Spot Ranch in Texas for their response to her questions.



> "...here's my advice.
> I would most definitely keep them in an isolated area (at least 30-35 feet away from the others) for at least one full month and keep a close eye on them for signs of illness. If there's any sign of infectious disease or parasite infestation within that time, add on another 30 days after treatment has begun. At the end of the isolation period, I'd get them checked out by the vet before you integrate them into your herd.
> 
> Make sure that the area in which they are kept does not drain into an area used by other horses and that they don't share a water source, such as a pond or stream.
> 
> Also, make sure it is well-ventilated so that any airborne pathogens will dissipate before they reach the others.
> 
> Treat them for parasites, both externally and internally, when they arrive and make sure that your own horses are up-to-date on vaccinations.
> 
> If you follow those procedures, you should be able to provide foster care and prevent the spread of infection at the same time."


Edited to add additional info:



> As to external parasites, (ticks, etc) you can get a commercial dust and use it on them. I'm in Oklahoma, so I cannot look at the brand. I think I got it at Tractor Supply.
> As to worming, I would probably wait a week to let them get used to getting enough to eat, so they won't bolt their food. If you couple an abundance of feed with the "effects" of the wormer you could end up with impaction, and the resulting colic.
> 
> Vaccinating should be fine as long as they are in relatively good health to begin with. Thin is ok, but if they have indications of illness it might be better to wait a bit. And, since you (probably) don't have an accurate record of their care, I would start as if they had never been vaccinated and do the complete series.
> 
> If they have any nasal discharge, or "cruddies" around their eyes, I would probably put them on Sulfamethoxizole/Trimetheprim for about 5 days just to be sure.


----------



## HGFarm

Jess, thanks for the post there. I know it is frustrating, but am glad to see that you are letting things be done legally and in the right manner, without being pushy or trying to offend anyone- including Mr. Trembly. I feel sorry for the guy really, and for the horses.

It's appalling to see their condition, but sometimes the elderly dont need dementia to just not think straight sometimes.


----------



## Buckskin gal

This statement is troubling "The Sheriff has requested that we do not contact the owner until he has a chance to discuss the surrender with him. He feels that he can get him to surrender them voluntarily."

Hasn't the sheriff had the chance in the past few days to discuss the surrender of these horses? If Trembly loves these horses there shouldn't have to be a discussion, he would willingly let them go to where they will be truly loved!



: I can't feel sympathy for a person who is well enough to be up and around and eating his meals but not seeing that his "loved" horses were severely malnurished and badly needed immediate attention. If Trembly can't see what he has done wrong and won't give them up, maybe he will need to hear from all of us yet!



:




: Mary


----------



## Minimor

If the sheriff has requested that Vern not be contacted, I'm sure it's for the best.

Having had a great-aunt that could feed & clothe herself yet was convinced that all of her neighbors were across the hedge talking about her (they weren't!) and believed that in just an hour or two (on any given day!) the Queen was coming to have tea with her...

And having a neighbor in the apartment block who could feed & clothe herself, yet at times was totally unaware that she'd left a pot on the stove until it burned dry...and even then didn't notice the smoke....

Well, not knowing Vern's circumstances and in view of the people mentioned above, I can reserve judgment even while being incredibly saddened by the plight of these poor horses.

I think some here simply have no idea what it can be like for some older people.

I hope that no one will do anything to jeopardize the chances of the sheriff talking Vern into voluntarily surrendering his horses. Remember the Mini rescue case in the northeast a year or two ago? Remember how that dragged on? It seemed perfectly obvious to all of us that the horses needed to be gotten out of the home they were in, and yet it was such a long, drawn out, heartbreaking process for the rescuers. I just hope that this will not go that direction.


----------



## Buckskin gal

"I think some here simply have no idea what it can be like for some older people. "

Don't know who you were referring to as not being aware of what it is like for the "older" people but I do know that my hubby and I are those "senior citizens" so I think I can speak up about being older. Being older does not relieve us of our responsibilities of caring for what we choose to own. It does not relieve us of following the laws either. As older people we should definitely have more knowledge from living to know right from wrong and it is just plain wrong to keep animals and allow them to come to look like those in the pictures!

If I allowed my horses to come to look like that, no matter what reason, I would expect sympathy from no one and would not deserve it. No matter what a persons age is,they should be held accountable and not be breaking the laws and if they break the laws there are consquences to pay. We don't know if this guy has dementia or anything else other than we were told he has had some heart problems. IF he does have dementia, all the more reason to have the horses taken out of there. The problem with excusing a person who owns horses of allowing them to get that malnurished is any one can then come up with the excuse for neglect and animals will continually suffer and/or die. We do have responsibilities even when we are old and we can make excuses for our age but we should not take on more than what we can appropritely care for and then expect sympathy...yea it is no fun getting older but that is a fact of life that we have to deal with . It is something we get from wanting to live so long! Be kind to all,but don't allow anyone one young or old to mistreat, neglect, or abuse something that totally depends on you for it's survival. Mary


----------



## Mona

Buckskin gal said:


> "I think some here simply have no idea what it can be like for some older people. "
> 
> Don't know who you were referring to as not being aware of what it is like for the "older" people but I do know that my hubby and I are those "senior citizens" so I think I can speak up about being older. Being older does not relieve us of our responsibilities of caring for what we choose to own. It does not relieve us of following the laws either. As older people we should definitely have more knowledge from living to know right from wrong and it is just plain wrong to keep animals and allow them to come to look like those in the pictures!
> 
> If I allowed my horses to come to look like that, no matter what reason, I would expect sympathy from no one and would not deserve it. No matter what a persons age is,they should be held accountable and not be breaking the laws and if they break the laws there are consquences to pay. We don't know if this guy has dementia or anything else other than we were told he has had some heart problems. IF he does have dementia, all the more reason to have the horses taken out of there. The problem with excusing a person who owns horses of allowing them to get that malnurished is any one can then come up with the excuse for neglect and animals will continually suffer and/or die. We do have responsibilities even when we are old and we can make excuses for our age but we should not take on more than what we can appropritely care for and then expect sympathy...yea it is no fun getting older but that is a fact of life that we have to deal with . It is something we get from wanting to live so long! Be kind to all,but don't allow anyone one young or old to mistreat, neglect, or abuse something that totally depends on you for it's survival. Mary


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: VERY WELL SAID Mary!!


----------



## Marty

nevermind


----------



## EMB

*Minimor that is an excellent perspective. :aktion033: I think folks need to let go of the need to condemn/punish. Mr. Trembly seems to have a long outstanding history with his little horses and it's not unreasonable to view this as a bad thing that has happened to a good person and his horses. We don't have to condemn Mr. Trembly in order to ache for those little horses and then carry on and do what needs to be done for them. I am quite sure there is a whole lot about this situation that is not known and indeed may never be known. As Marty so aptly said, "it is what it is".*


----------



## AppyLover2

I guess all most of us can do now is wait. Hopefully, like Minimor said, the sherriff will be successful and the horses will be surrendered.

I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like for someone to come to my door and tell me I had to give up my (you can insert anything here). To take it even further I also can't imagine what it would be like for a bunch of strangers to come on my property and start taking those things. How would I know they'll be better off?.....just because those people say so? I honestly don't know what my reaction would be.

I think those heart breaking pictures in the first post are only the beginning of a gut wrenching experience.

Perhaps we should all pray, to whatever higher power we believe in, that the sheriff can convince Mr. Trembly that giving his horses up is in his best interest as well as theirs.


----------



## virginia

Well said Marty, thank you

Ginny


----------



## MBennettp

I have a question. If he gives them up voluntarily to CMHR, do they still have to fostered in state or will CMHR be able to foster some of them in other states?

Mary


----------



## FMC Minis

AppyLover2 said:


> I guess all most of us can do now is wait. Hopefully, like Minimor said, the sherriff will be successful and the horses will be surrendered.
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like for someone to come to my door and tell me I had to give up my (you can insert anything here). To take it even further I also can't imagine what it would be like for a bunch of strangers to come on my property and start taking those things. How would I know they'll be better off?.....just because those people say so? I honestly don't know what my reaction would be.
> 
> I think those heart breaking pictures in the first post are only the beginning of a gut wrenching experience.
> 
> Perhaps we should all pray, to whatever higher power we believe in, that the sheriff can convince Mr. Trembly that giving his horses up is in his best interest as well as theirs.







: I had a suggestion that was emailed to me...

What if he is asked to sell his minis (at the salebarn {where the volunteers could be present} or when people get there offer him so much for a group)? Then he would atleast get some cash for them and they technically would be owned by the buyer. No surrender backfires would be a possibility then.

I Think it isn't a bad idea myself. I know it is hard to decide how to go about this, but true if the sheriff would mention that he is actually going to get a little for each horse then he may be more willing. Our first intention is getting the horses, this may help that happen more quickly.


----------



## Jean_B

I hope that those who have been singing phrases about how horrible this man was never have to deal with the ravages of old age.....may you slip into your next life without all the fragilities that old age often inflicts on your body...and mind. Having known people who imagined that the US President had broken into her apartment, who were found in the middle of the street buck naked in the middle of the night, who went from knowing their sons and daughters to not having a clue to who those people were when they came to visit, I hope and pray none of you ever have the misfortune of being a victim of these debilitating conditions. These people did not know when they rounded the corner from sanity (by whose definition??) to that dark place where their minds no longer functioned normally. They truly thought THEY were the sane ones and everyone else was nuts. A little compassion here!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are all (hopefully) growing older.


----------



## virginia

Unfortunately even if he just gives them all up to CMHR, they still cannot leave the State until the Vet will give them a Health Certificate. Possibly after they have been fostered for a while they will be able to get healthy enough to get those certificates. Until then, they stay in Kansas. Wish it were different, but that's the way it is.

To FMC Minis

Buying them at Auction is not a bad idea, but money is tight and donations are not coming in so I'd rather use what money we have for food and care of the minis. If the donations pick up, it might be possible.

Thank you for all your suggestions.

Ginny


----------



## FMC Minis

virginia said:


> Unfortunately even if he just gives them all up to CMHR, they still cannot leave the State until the Vet will give them a Health Certificate. Possibly after they have been fostered for a while they will be able to get healthy enough to get those certificates. Until then, they stay in Kansas. Wish it were different, but that's the way it is.
> 
> To FMC Minis
> 
> Buying them at Auction is not a bad idea, but money is tight and donations are not coming in so I'd rather use what money we have for food and care of the minis. If the donations pick up, it might be possible.
> 
> Thank you for all your suggestions.
> 
> Ginny


I knew the money for that was going to be the issue. Just a concerned mini lover contacted me with what she would feel if she had to let go of half of hers and all the loss in cost and care she would be out (course her's are in better shape). Thanks for the consideration if it is possible. She did tell me she would be willing to offer him(when the time comes) $50 to $100 for a few minis to help him and lower his numbers.



:

Thanks Ginny!


----------



## albahurst

In response to the suggested dust for external parasites--I am not sure it also covers lice? If not, then Durasect II liquid, 5 ml poured down the spine of the mini, is what our vet has recommended for lice. Can be used on pg mares too. If one mini has the lice, then all other minis which have been in contact should also be treated. This amt of Durasect II can be repeated in 28 days if it is a bad case of lice.

Hope this is helpful.

Peggy

Alba Hurst Miniature Horse Ranch


----------



## Mona

Jean_B said:


> I hope that those who have been singing phrases about how horrible this man was never have to deal with the ravages of old age.....may you slip into your next life without all the fragilities that old age often inflicts on your body...and mind. Having known people who imagined that the US President had broken into her apartment, who were found in the middle of the street buck naked in the middle of the night, who went from knowing their sons and daughters to not having a clue to who those people were when they came to visit, I hope and pray none of you ever have the misfortune of being a victim of these debilitating conditions. These people did not know when they rounded the corner from sanity (by whose definition??) to that dark place where their minds no longer functioned normally. They truly thought THEY were the sane ones and everyone else was nuts. A little compassion here!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are all (hopefully) growing older.


Well Jean, let me just say, that *in this particular case*, no one even *KNOWS* whether this man has a physical/mental problem that resulted in this mess. At this point it's all "what if" and PURE SPECULATION! So no, until as such time as we KNOW, tough noogies, I still feel it is a CRIME!!


----------



## Gini

I have been reading the last posts and getting a really sick feeling. This all started out helping these horses out of the situation they are in and to better loving homes. It is not about getting free horses or taking this

man's herd. This is all about helping these horses AND Mr Trembly. Mr Trembly seems to be taken care of for now but these horses are not. Please everyone let's keep the eye on the same goal. Getting help for these horses.

It seems to me the powers that be have known about this situation and had done nothing about it. Without this forum this would probably still be the case. With winter coming on I just don't want to imagine what would have happened to these horses.

Yes, it is a fact that these horses will have to be fostered in Kansas until healthy enough (I'm assuming) to be able to get health certificates to transport them. This of course may change.

We do not know Mr Tremblys physical condition however, with that being said we are also concerned for him.

Some of us have gotten e-mails concerning stealing this mans herd. This is not the case! We are trying to get this herd back to health and good condition so they may have safe decent lives.

I'm sorry also I do not agree with an auction. If Mr Trembly surrenders his horses there should be no legal recourse later on concerning the ownership. An auction it seems would perpetuate the feelings of stealing this man's herd even tho the money I'm sure would go to him. As Ginny has said all CMHR fee's are waived to help these horses into a better situations. We just want what is best for these horses!

If I have misunderstood any comments " my apologies" sometimes you just have to get some things off your

mind.


----------



## AppyLover2

:aktion033: Very well said Jean!! After watching my father stand looking down into his sons casket and saying "Look at that poor fella" the fear of what may happen as I get older is very real. As someone said earlier ... There, but for the grace of God, go I.

One comment about the auction idea. What happens if the killers are there too???

Regarding health certificates. Isn't it possible that they may be able to be obtained on an individual horse or 2. Perhaps the vet saying he wouldn't issue certificates merely meant that he isn't in a position to issue 50 or 100 or 150. Wishful thinking maybe!


----------



## Buckskin gal

Ginny, When rescue horses are adopted out are the new owners allowed to use them for breeding purposes?

I hope Mr Tremebly does not insist he be paid by any person or organization that is trying to help these horses live. Also, if anyone knows for sure that Mr Trembly is in a severe mental state which caused these animals to be neglested, please let us know. From what I know, he isn't but would like to hear from others who know the situation. IF he truly has deteriated to the point of not being able to make intelligent decisions then he needs to be taken in by the Sherrif for evaluation so he too can possibly get help. I don't believe in using ones age for doing what is just plain wrong but if he is truly mentally unstable then many of us can understand. Mary

[Ginny

Buying them at Auction is not a bad idea, but money is tight and donations are not coming in so I'd rather use what money we have for food and care of the minis. If the donations pick up, it might be possible.Thank you for all your suggestions.}

Selling them at auctions is not a good idea. IF Mr Trembly is not in good mental health, as many have suggested, who knows how accurate he has been in keeping paper work correct or up to date. If one thing is a mess, the rest stands to be a mess also. Mary

Ginny


----------



## Marty

OK I'll re-post what I withdrew:

The love for the little horses of Kansas that is shown here is amazing.

What an outstanding group of people you are to rally for these little ones.

I understand the outrage that is sizzling in many posters here towards the owner, and can appreciate all the comments, but we must now accept that it is what it is and move forward and be as constructive as possible.

Please understand that we do not know what conversations the Sheriff has had with the owner. It is not his job or responsibility to make everything public to CHMR. If he can sit down quietly with this man and convince him to surrender his horses peaceably without a court fight, that is what is going to help the horses the most. We do not need this man riled up and put on the defensive any more than what he is at this point so please no more calls to the owner or the sheriff. If there is a court fight, this can take months or years and we do not want that. It is much better for CMHR to back off at this time and get in a holding pattern and let the Sheriff do his thing in his own way. He is running the show, not CHMR. Jess has established a repoire with the Sheriff so just everyone sit tight and give this more time. I know it's hard for us sitting here on pins and needles but that is the way it is.

Let's remember now that the little horses are being fed and watered right now as we speak so this is wonderful news! De-worming, teeth, feet trims etc. will come in time, but for now this is such a great start. We just have to take baby steps.

At CHMR the board meeting the other night, it was revealed that the bank account is in very bad shape considering the huge task that is before us. If every person that has posted on this thread or read it, would donate $5.00 it would be such a big help. A few have already been generous but for the most part, approximately 85% posters on this particular thread have donated zero. We need donations.

Another thing is that many people here are jumping the gun. Remember, CHMR does not have the go-ahead to lay claim to any horse yet. None. The wonderful people offering to foster are ready to build run in sheds, make new fences, and stock up on hay and feed. This is still pre-mature as of this date which I am posting. I know you want to be ready, we all need to be ready, but please do not go through large expenses of this nature until you know for 100% positive that you will be assigned a horse(s) to foster from this herd. Every foster home is being screened. Please do not feel hurt or insulted; it must be that way. Shannon is going through the list with me and you will receive a response asap from either she or I. Just hang in there with us. However, in any even that this whole thing flops (and I don't think it will) your application will remain on file for the future.

Last but not least I am the one that brought up the registration papers at the board meeting. It is my feelings that if we can get the registration papers (even if not up to date etc. ) it will help us and the horses in many ways. #1 is they would help us to some degree identify some of the horses out there. We have no idea of who's who in this large herd and the paperwork can help lead us to their true identity. With any luck we could go back to the registries and find out for instance how many foals a mare has had, or get that has been sired by the stallions etc. This could help us in finding out the correct age and background information that can help with their health reports and there might be some DNA on file too. I am also inclined to think that these horses are entitled to their birthright and pedigree and this can be a great incentive to help us place them permanently in the future. So while CHMR is on the premises with the law, that will provide a small window of time to get whatever paperwork there is available which will once again be another win-win situation for the little horses.

Things are looking up already for these little horses everyone, we just now must be patient.

Thanks and much love to all.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Donna, If what is being said by some was taken as "enlightment" or "educational" some may not have the need to get so upset with those who feel it is wrong to allow animals to become so malnurished as these and others we have seen. Any person who thinks they have the chance of becoming mentally unstable as they get older could look at what is being said and start planning that their herd never comes to what this herd has. If we use our intelligence when we are capable, we never have to fear that our minis won't be taken care of if we do become mentally unstable. There is something that can be learned from others mistakes and maybe Mr Trembly made the mistake of not planning. Should we make the same mistake or should we consider helping in the education of others to avoid the same thing? Do you want to see your herd come to looking like this if you become unable to care for them or will you make plans now so rescue organizations aren't pushed to the edge of trying to get care for them? Mary



AppyLover2 said:


> :aktion033: Very well said Jean!! After watching my father stand looking down into his sons casket and saying "Look at that poor fella" the fear of what may happen as I get older is very real. As someone said earlier ... There, but for the grace of God, go I.
> 
> One comment about the auction idea. What happens if the killers are there too???
> 
> Regarding health certificates. Isn't it possible that they may be able to be obtained on an individual horse or 2. Perhaps the vet saying he wouldn't issue certificates merely meant that he isn't in a position to issue 50 or 100 or 150. Wishful thinking maybe!


----------



## FMC Minis

> Marty Posted Today, 12:18 PMLast but not least I am the one that brought up the registration papers at the board meeting. It is my feelings that if we can get the registration papers (even if not up to date etc. ) it will help us and the horses in many ways. #1 is they would help us to some degree identify some of the horses out there. We have no idea of who's who in this large herd and the paperwork can help lead us to their true identity. With any luck we could go back to the registries and find out for instance how many foals a mare has had, or get that has been sired by the stallions etc. This could help us in finding out the correct age and background information that can help with their health reports and there might be some DNA on file too. I am also inclined to think that these horses are entitled to their birthright and pedigree and this can be a great incentive to help us place them permanently in the future. So while CHMR is on the premises with the law, that will provide a small window of time to get whatever paperwork there is available which will once again be another win-win situation for the little horses.


:new_shocked: The horses are entitled to their birthright and pedigree...these aren't humans trying to find lost relatives~they're loving creatures that don't care who their daddy is and just want a loving home. The birthright and pedigree is NOT for the horses! :no:

IF the paperwork is up to date & the horse can be identified, then maybe it can be of some use for ages, otherwise see #2 reason below.

Also stated~then it will help to figure out who is who's foal and Sire's to those foals??? Why does it matter?!

?:Are they tatooed? Because you can't figure out what belongs to who without some permanent identification. Which I doubt they have.

#1~Paperwork is only for the people who wish to have it...it is not that important for the fostering purpose or finding them good homes. (Unless the horse is to be shown or bred). In which case I think the studs should be gelded and the mares should be sold on a NO breeding policy.

#2~The age of the horses can be determined by a vet. And the gender can be found by looking.

#3~If there is NO intent to breed them, then their is NO concern as to whom sired or damed them. The breeding of a mare and how many foals she has had is also irrelevant! Per what? Knowing how much more she can be bred? I just feel that these horses are being judged by some as a free reg. animal to maybe put in their breeding programs.

~That is not the intention here...atleast not why I was trying to help the horses initially.~



:

:worshippy: A horse is a horse; and is just as special without their papers!



:

Some think they aren't worth anything if they aren't registered. And I feel differently.

*Per the auction note (a suggestion that was sent to me): I think that would take more to compile then time is going to allow.

I do think it would be generous to offer him some for his horses, especially the ones in good care and health.

If someone wants to offer him a curteous donation for his loss, I think that would be up to them and that would be very thoughtful too!


----------



## wantminimore

Like FMC, i'm wondering why can't the sherrif or vet talk to Mr. Trembly about selling some horses. Have the ones that are in the worst condition get taken out but have maybe a horse person near him help him out with selling some of the others so he's down to a managable number.

I know it's said that he's over on the number he can have, is there 53 that are in such bad conditions? I think if he could sell some he'd have money to feed and care for the ones he was able to keep.

Leslie


----------



## Buckskin gal

I too see it as not so important that these minis have their papers go with them as it is to see that people who want to rescue them are doing it just for the good of the horse. I did see that all rescued stallions are supposed to be gelded but I haven't found out yet if the rescued mares are allowed to be bred by their new owners or not. I think it would be a shame if the mares were allowed to be bred because these are "rescues" and should be treated accordingly. After all, we have already discussed to death the over population of minis. If people who rescue, see them as something for their breeding program I would have a hard time giving a donation to the cause. I would help out by taking one of them but we are not set up for the quarantine area that is required. Someone says that donations are not coming in very fast but I think donations have been sent via mail that have not reached there yet. I also think that some are waiting to see if CMHR gets them or not. I still don't have the information needed about whether Mr Trembly will have to pay for this disaster or if the public will. He may have all kinds of money to meet the minis needs and may want to use his money to get these horses back to healthy bodies. Just so much we don't know. If some don't donate to this cause, they too should not be judged because only they know what is right for them. If anything comes form this, I hope first, that the animals will be brought back to good health but I also hope that everyone has learned what can happen to our beloved animals without planning and good common sense. Put your money away now for their future, seek out people who would be willing to take on your animals should you become unable to. Educate yourselves and then others if at all possible. If you see these little guys as not much more than dollar signs, they very possibly will also suffer. I commend all of you that are considering taking some of these minis, if and when they become available, out of the kindness of your heart and not for any other reason. It takes money to bring a malnurished horse back to health and then maintain it....and I am glad that you have it in your bank accounts to do. Kudos to all the helpers. Mary

[ :new_shocked: The horses are entitled to their birthright and pedigree...these aren't humans trying to find lost relatives~they're loving creatures that don't care who their daddy is and just want a loving home. The birthright and pedigree is NOT for the horses! :no:

IF the paperwork is up to date & the horse can be identified, then maybe it can be of some use for ages, otherwise see #2 reason below.

Also stated~then it will help to figure out who is who's foal and Sire's to those foals??? Why does it matter?!

?:Are they tatooed? Because you can't figure out what belongs to who without some permanent identification. Which I doubt they have.

#1~Paperwork is only for the people who wish to have it...it is not that important for the fostering purpose or finding them good homes. (Unless the horse is to be shown or bred). In which case I think the studs should be gelded and the mares should be sold on a NO breeding policy.

#2~The age of the horses can be determined by a vet. And the gender can be found by looking.

#3~If there is NO intent to breed them, then their is NO concern as to whom sired or damed them. The breeding of a mare and how many foals she has had is also irrelevant! Per what? Knowing how much more she can be bred? I just feel that these horses are being judged by some as a free reg. animal to maybe put in their breeding programs.

~That is not the intention here...atleast not why I was trying to help the horses initially.~



:

:worshippy: A horse is a horse; and is just as special without their papers!



:

Some think they aren't worth anything if they aren't registered. And I feel differently.

*Per the auction note (a suggestion that was sent to me): I think that would take more to compile then time is going to allow.

I do think it would be generous to offer him some for his horses, especially the ones in good care and health.

If someone wants to offer him a curteous donation for his loss, I think that would be up to them and that would be very thoughtful too!


----------



## dgrminis

wantminimore said:


> Like FMC, i'm wondering why can't the sherrif or vet talk to Mr. Trembly about selling some horses. Have the ones that are in the worst condition get taken out but have maybe a horse person near him help him out with selling some of the others so he's down to a managable number.
> 
> I know it's said that he's over on the number he can have, is there 53 that are in such bad conditions? I think if he could sell some he'd have money to feed and care for the ones he was able to keep.


I am in agreement on this -- I think that from my understanding not ALL of the horses are in this condition and IF I remember right the original post said that the horses were found based on a for sale ad that mr. Trembly had posted so sounds to me like he was trying to reduce his numbers. I see no problem in wanting him to surrender the ones that are in such horrible shape and keeping in touch with him after that to make sure all is going well but I think that he should definetly be given the chance to sell a few as well. This is total speculation BUT beings that he is older he is probably retired and he may live off of what he makes on selling his horses and so if 53 of them are taken from him to be surrendered then he would be left with nothing to show for them which might mean that he doesnt have the money to feed the others -- just speculating there but I would think if he were given a chance to sell some of the healthier ones that maybe he would be more willing to surrend the few that are in bad shape. Just my 2 cents on the matter.

As far as the donation comment that was made about 85% of us not donating yet -- I do not intend to donate until it is a for sure thing -- I originally offered to foster and since that alone would cost money I am not sure that I would want to donate X amount and then have to spend X amount to get the horses healthy and mabye over-extend my finances. Now if it does go and I dont foster any then sure I would donate money but until the case is clearer as to what is REALLY going to happen I dont blame the 85% for not donating anything.


----------



## Marty

_Like FMC, i'm wondering why can't the sherrif or vet talk to Mr. Trembly about selling some horses._

You do not know that this conversation has not taken place so no need to assume anything.

In regards to the registration papers, if they are accessable we will purse them if possible because it can definately not hurt and will be an asset. BUTT! The main objective at this time is getting the horses to safety with or without them and the paperwork thing would only be the icing on the cake so let's not make another issue of this one please. This is about horses, not a piece of paper we are all very well aware of it.

As for the lack of donations,

_I do not intend to donate until it is a for sure thing _

don't forget that CHMR works behind the scenes 365 days a year and can always use monatary help.

_I know you want to be ready, we all need to be ready, but please do not go through large expenses of this nature until you know for 100% positive that you will be assigned a horse(s) to foster from this herd. _

That's correct. It is in fact a conflicting statement because we won't know anything until the very last minute. It is not up to us. Many things are up in the air I'm sorry.

_So if the donations made are not needed for the Uniontown, ks minis, then they will be kept and used at a later date according to Marty?_

Jess or Ginny if you are reading and have the time, please comment on the donations for the peoples sake of caring about the Uniontown minis only at this time. Thank you!

This is becoming more of a one thought track situation for some!

No, I didn't say that & sorry if the post led you to think that. I believe Virgina stated eariler that if we do not get custody of these horses those donations that were ear marked for this rescue will be returned.

Thank you


----------



## FMC Minis

> A few have already been generous but for the most part, approximately 85% posters on this particular thread have donated zero. We need donations.


THEN



> I know you want to be ready, we all need to be ready, but please do not go through large expenses of this nature until you know for 100% positive that you will be assigned a horse(s) to foster from this herd.


:new_shocked: IMG~How hypocritical does this sound!? But you need to start making donations, but don't prepare your place for possible foster care...so what happens to the donations for this rescue IF it doesn't end up in the hands of CMHR? These comments are going to turn people away.




:

Here is a Quote from a concerned foster home, per the statement above:

"I think it should be held off on the donations, till the minis actually go to homes and then the homes can be posted and people can donate directly to them! They could list what they might need help with or money donations could just be sent to help with those items!"

Good points:dgrminis!



:

I too am feeling this is being turned into a sharade; I and several seriously wanting to help. Although it is turning into a hassle and opinions from people (especially associated with CMHR) pertaining to what others aren't doing is not good incouragement for foster homes to help. Thank you to all keeping a positive (unselfish) mind and we hopefully will know more after Tuesday! :bgrin

:aktion033: Big Thank you to Jess and All for all your assistance. Hope the new options are helpful if necessary! If what you are doing is working and accomplishing our goal...Power to you!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## HGFarm

Great post FMC and I agree, let's please keep the horses welfare and health first and foremost. Also Mr. Trembly. Nothing else matters.


----------



## FMC Minis

Marty said:


> _Like FMC, i'm wondering why can't the sherrif or vet talk to Mr. Trembly about selling some horses._
> 
> You do not know that this conversation has not taken place so no need to assume anything.
> 
> In regards to the registration papers, if they are accessable we will purse them if possible because it can definately not hurt and will be an asset. BUTT! The main objective at this time is getting the horses to safety with or without them and the paperwork thing would only be the icing on the cake so let's not make another issue of this one please. This is about horses, not a piece of paper we are all very well aware of it.
> 
> As for the lack of donations,
> 
> _I do not intend to donate until it is a for sure thing _
> 
> don't forget that CHMR works behind the scenes 365 days a year and can always use monatary help.
> 
> Thank you






: First of all~It is not nice to bash people for wanting to help foster or donate, but would like a more secure plan! Especially where that person lives in Kansas and the horses are going to need all the help they can get in our state.

Just to set some things:

1~In the recent updates it is said that the sheriff is discussing only surrender, not owner benefit/profit.

2~Now that is okay to just donate to CMHR for good nature....BUT the point here is some are donating for this particular mini rescue...not just any that take place anywhere. Some people wanting to help and aren't setting very wealthy and want to help with a particular case...that is their right!

So if the donations made are not needed for the Uniontown, ks minis, then they will be kept and used at a later date according to Marty?

Jess or Ginny if you are reading and have the time, please comment on the donations for the peoples sake of caring about the Uniontown minis only at this time. Thank you!

This is becoming more of a one thought track situation for some!



:

***************************************

Thank you HGFarm!!!! :cheeky-smiley-006:




: I will not comment any more on any negative persuant remarks...it is a waste of time!

Thanks to all who have offered to help and are in hope for the minis!



:

Please contact myself or Shannon if you are able to offer help or assist with donations. When we have a definite, we will let you know when and where. Thanks!

[email protected] OR [email protected]


----------



## Minimor

I guess I'm a little puzzled by a few things.

We know that at least some of the horses are pathetically thin. Thin is an understatement. Starving seems like a better word. But are all the horses in this condition? Or are there some that are still in good/decent/okay shape? If some are starved and others are okay, can all be confiscated?

There are 53 horses too many for the number of acres. Are there 53 seriously underweight horses, or will some of the 53 that are removed be in at least reasonably good shape yet? Can horses be taken by a rescue even if they aren't in poor condition? Just curious, because here if someone had too many horses for the property size, they would get a letter from the municipality pointing out that there are too many animals and a certain number must be removed by a specific date. A rescue could not just come and take them. If the animals were not removed by the specified date, then authorities could come & remove them--and they would have to be sold and the money--less impound fees--would have to be turned over to the owner.

If there were starving horses on a property here, authorities would come in & try to work with the owner and get things back on track. If there were too many animals for the property size, and if the horses were starving, they would be removed, fostered & probably sold, again with expenses being paid and then the balance of the sale price going to the owner. If authorities were to find that the owner was not co-operative in caring for the animals under supervision, then steps would be taken to remove the animals. Or, if the animals were in imminent danger--as in, animals already down, or animals so weak that they were likely to go down any time--the animals would be removed immediately. Our Animal Care Act does provide for animals in immediate danger to be removed and cared for. Otherwise, though, authorities try to work with the owner. If it were found that the owner was not in physical or mental shape to be able to care for the animals, assistance would be given to him to care for the animals and find new homes, whether by selling or giving them away. If the owner were not capable of making the decision to give away the animals or to agree to selling them, attempts would be made to locate family members that may be able to make the decisions, or else a court order would have to be obtained.

I've not yet read anything on here that tells us each & every horse in this instance is in the skin & bones condition of those shown in the posted photos. If some, or even the majority, of the horses are in much better condition I guess I do need someone to explain how a rescue can just go in, take every one of them, and leave the owner with absolutely nothing to show for it.

Someone please tell us--are all the horses as bad off as those in the photos? Or are some in better condition? If so, how much better is better? A little better, quite a bit better? Are any in "good" condition?


----------



## Buckskin gal

We have been told that the vet will not issue health certificates for any of the minis. To me this means they are all in need of serious care. Another thing I would like to point out to those who think this man is unable to use his mental abilities to make good judgements is that the Sherrif is trying to reason with him...do you think the Sherrif would try and reason with him if he thought the man wasn't mentally stable? :no: I rather doubt it.



We have been told that this is a problem that has been going on for awhile and things are serious so that has to be taken into consideration. Mary



Minimor said:


> I guess I'm a little puzzled by a few things.
> 
> We know that at least some of the horses are pathetically thin. Thin is an understatement. Starving seems like a better word. But are all the horses in this condition? Or are there some that are still in good/decent/okay shape? If some are starved and others are okay, can all be confiscated?
> 
> There are 53 horses too many for the number of acres. Are there 53 seriously underweight horses, or will some of the 53 that are removed be in at least reasonably good shape yet? Can horses be taken by a rescue even if they aren't in poor condition? Just curious, because here if someone had too many horses for the property size, they would get a letter from the municipality pointing out that there are too many animals and a certain number must be removed by a specific date. A rescue could not just come and take them. If the animals were not removed by the specified date, then authorities could come & remove them--and they would have to be sold and the money--less impound fees--would have to be turned over to the owner.
> 
> If there were starving horses on a property here, authorities would come in & try to work with the owner and get things back on track. If there were too many animals for the property size, and if the horses were starving, they would be removed, fostered & probably sold, again with expenses being paid and then the balance of the sale price going to the owner. If authorities were to find that the owner was not co-operative in caring for the animals under supervision, then steps would be taken to remove the animals. Or, if the animals were in imminent danger--as in, animals already down, or animals so weak that they were likely to go down any time--the animals would be removed immediately. Our Animal Care Act does provide for animals in immediate danger to be removed and cared for. Otherwise, though, authorities try to work with the owner. If it were found that the owner was not in physical or mental shape to be able to care for the animals, assistance would be given to him to care for the animals and find new homes, whether by selling or giving them away. If the owner were not capable of making the decision to give away the animals or to agree to selling them, attempts would be made to locate family members that may be able to make the decisions, or else a court order would have to be obtained.
> 
> I've not yet read anything on here that tells us each & every horse in this instance is in the skin & bones condition of those shown in the posted photos. If some, or even the majority, of the horses are in much better condition I guess I do need someone to explain how a rescue can just go in, take every one of them, and leave the owner with absolutely nothing to show for it.
> 
> Someone please tell us--are all the horses as bad off as those in the photos? Or are some in better condition? If so, how much better is better? A little better, quite a bit better? Are any in "good" condition?


----------



## Minimor

Excuse me, Mary, but I have to say that a sheriff probably isn't the one to be making any judgment calls on someone's mental stability. It can often take close acquaintance, and/or extended time spent with a person and/or specific training (such as a medical doctor) to make a determination of a person's mental stability.

In some people there could well be obvious "clues" to a problem after a lengthy conversation; in others a person may appear to be entirely "normal" until the right 'trigger' is touched, and then a mental disability may become obvious.

All are assuming that the vet won't issue health certificates for sending the horses out of state because all are too poor to travel. I'm reserving judgment on that one--there may be more to it than that. Or maybe not. There's just too much reading between the lines on everything in this case.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Okay, so a Sheriff would try and reason with a mentally unstable person from your point of view. Do you realize that the Sherrif has to make judgement calls in situations like this? That is his job, and my understanding is the sherrif has been having conversations with the man so he does know if he is stable enough or not to reason with. I am sure the sherrif would have enough common sense to call in someone to evaluate the guy if he had any idea that he wasn't capable of straight thinking.

And I am assuming nothing as far as the state the horses are in. The vet made the statement of not giving any health certificates to any of them and it may not be just because they are too poor to travel. Vets don't issue health certificates if they see any health problems or deseases or at least aren't suppose to. Even if a horse has warts a vet isn't supposed to issue a health certificate. From waht I have read and found out, this man is not as some people make him out to be....someone unable to know that something is wrong for it has been said that he did know something was wrong, he just didn't see to having something done about it. See we alll have our points of views and I was only trying to help you with your puzzlement and meant nothing more. mary



Minimor said:


> Excuse me, Mary, but I have to say that a sheriff probably isn't the one to be making any judgment calls on someone's mental stability. It can often take close acquaintance, and/or extended time spent with a person and/or specific training (such as a medical doctor) to make a determination of a person's mental stability.
> 
> In some people there could well be obvious "clues" to a problem after a lengthy conversation; in others a person may appear to be entirely "normal" until the right 'trigger' is touched, and then a mental disability may become obvious.
> 
> All are assuming that the vet won't issue health certificates for sending the horses out of state because all are too poor to travel. I'm reserving judgment on that one--there may be more to it than that. Or maybe not. There's just too much reading between the lines on everything in this case.


----------



## ruffian

If these horses have papers, efforts should be made to connect them. It will make it much easier to foster/adopt/put in homes with papers, no matter what some think.

Unfortunately I am too far away to foster/adopt, but if I were able, and find that I have ended up with a beautiful stallion that I can geld or mare to show, papers are essential. Plus, if the horse is good enough, why not have the ability to breed and register? There are 50+ horses, and while I'd love to put all 53 in my back yard, I also enjoy showing and training horses. Flame if you must, but rescuing a mini with some potential for show or breeding makes it more desirable. These are not dogs to rescue, which have a much wider pool of potential foster families.


----------



## virginia

Everyone Please keep the speculation to a minimum. Yes, we know more than we are telling. We have to respect the Sheriffs requests, Mr Tremblys privacity and protect CMHR from a Lawsuit. There are things that will be revaled later when we have permission to do so. All this speculation, rumor and just downright bashing is not going to help anything. Especially the minis. As far as I know ALL the minis are in the same shape you all saw in the pictures. It is not a case of a couple it is a case of everyone of the minis needing help. Right now they are being fed and that is a step in the right direction. Thanks to the letters, calls and emails from this Forum, that was accomplished. As for Mr Trembly, again as far as I know, money is not his problem so please stop thinking of ways to reimburse, pay for minis etc. The Sheriff knows Mr Trembly and is in contact with him. That is all I can say about that. Please do ask for more details as I can not comment.

I can answer some other questions that have been asked. CMHR Rules and Regulations state that "Any Mini who has been rescued and is now in a Foster Home or an Adoptive Home CANNOT be bred. The stallions are to be gelded and mares are not to be put with a stallion". If we are able to get any of the registration papers I am thinking it would be extremely hard to identify any of the minis from the pictures on the registration when comparing them to how they look now. The ONLY reason for having papers with a rescued mini is if the adoptive home wants to show them. It is NOT for breeding purposes.

Now, on to the donation question. If for some reson this all blows up in our face (anything is still possible) anyone wanting their donation returned, it will not be a problem. There is a paper trail on monies received. We are not in this for the money all CMHR wants to do is provide aide for minis that need us. I admit we have never handled anything this big but most of us have been involved in rescues of one type of an animal or another.

If you have any more questions, please address them to me, not each other. I will honestly answer any questions except those I am legally bound not to. Remember of course, that I am not there and have not seen for myself what is going on. Please feel free to PM me at anytime and lets try to not let this whole situation get out of hand. We are here to help the minis and nothing else.

Ginny


----------



## FMC Minis

Newcomers and all~For reference: Here are the pages and posts of updates posted after communication with the sheriff etc...

Page 20~post 193

Page 23~post 227

Page 26~post 253

If anyone would like to read what we have been given as updates.


----------



## Mona

Thank you for the additional details Ginny. It answers some of the questions I and many others had been wondering about. Although it is the worst news, at least now we know. I know how hard something of this magnitude must be for CMHR, and I applaud ALL of you there for your hard work on getting this mess sorted out. God bless all of you, and GOD BLESS ALL THOSE POOR HORSES!


----------



## FMC Minis

Thank you Ginny for clarifying the details to adopting/fostering a rescue.


----------



## kaykay

I know we are all very passionate about these little horses which is why this is such an awesome place with caring people! But we all need to take a breath and wait and see what happens. Waiting is hard i know!

Please do not be hard on the people from CMHR. I know from experience what a situation like this takes and I feel sure ginny and the others are on the phone and in email continuously which is a lot of stress and pressure. When I was in charge of the hurricane horses I barely slept for a week. I think I had a phone glued to one ear and typed so many emails my hands cramped. Then add in all these members taking care of their own horses, current rescues, family etc. So please take into consideration how much work this takes and maybe cut them a little slack





Some of you may remember that CMHR was created right here on LB and the rules put in place were what the forum members wanted. All of these rules were asked for and voted on right here. Especially the no breeding rule and gelding all stallions which members at that time felt very strongly about.

Thank you ginny, marty, gini, jess and the others for taking on this huge task

kay


----------



## Buckskin gal

Althought the news is not good we do appreciate the update because we do care and are concerned. Keep up the good work and we will try and do our best too. Mary



virginia said:


> Everyone Please keep the speculation to a minimum. Yes, we know more than we are telling. We have to respect the Sheriffs requests, Mr Tremblys privacity and protect CMHR from a Lawsuit. There are things that will be revaled later when we have permission to do so. All this speculation, rumor and just downright bashing is not going to help anything. Especially the minis. As far as I know ALL the minis are in the same shape you all saw in the pictures. It is not a case of a couple it is a case of everyone of the minis needing help. Right now they are being fed and that is a step in the right direction. Thanks to the letters, calls and emails from this Forum, that was accomplished. As for Mr Trembly, again as far as I know, money is not his problem so please stop thinking of ways to reimburse, pay for minis etc. The Sheriff knows Mr Trembly and is in contact with him. That is all I can say about that. Please do ask for more details as I can not comment.
> 
> I can answer some other questions that have been asked. CMHR Rules and Regulations state that "Any Mini who has been rescued and is now in a Foster Home or an Adoptive Home CANNOT be bred. The stallions are to be gelded and mares are not to be put with a stallion". If we are able to get any of the registration papers I am thinking it would be extremely hard to identify any of the minis from the pictures on the registration when comparing them to how they look now. The ONLY reason for having papers with a rescued mini is if the adoptive home wants to show them. It is NOT for breeding purposes.
> 
> Now, on to the donation question. If for some reson this all blows up in our face (anything is still possible) anyone wanting their donation returned, it will not be a problem. There is a paper trail on monies received. We are not in this for the money all CMHR wants to do is provide aide for minis that need us. I admit we have never handled anything this big but most of us have been involved in rescues of one type of an animal or another.
> 
> If you have any more questions, please address them to me, not each other. I will honestly answer any questions except those I am legally bound not to. Remember of course, that I am not there and have not seen for myself what is going on. Please feel free to PM me at anytime and lets try to not let this whole situation get out of hand. We are here to help the minis and nothing else.
> 
> Ginny


----------



## Reijel's Mom

A suggestion about round-up of the minis from another representative of Iowa Equine Rescue and Awareness League:

Try the orange snow/construction fence, the 4 foot kind. Put small rods through it - easily moved and held up by a large group of people and the minis shouldn't get hurt with it. The minis could be herded right into a trailer this way.

Best of luck to you all that have actually been working on this case! You are doing a great job, for no personal gain to yourselves, and I hope that nothing is done to jeopardize the great work that you are doing, and that people respect your decisions in this matter.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Marty said:


> _So if the donations made are not needed for the Uniontown, ks minis, then they will be kept and used at a later date according to Marty?_
> 
> Jess or Ginny if you are reading and have the time, please comment on the donations for the peoples sake of caring about the Uniontown minis only at this time. Thank you!
> 
> This is becoming more of a one thought track situation for some!
> 
> No, I didn't say that & sorry if the post led you to think that. I believe Virgina stated eariler that if we do not get custody of these horses those donations that were ear marked for this rescue will be returned.


My donation will stay with CMHR, I want it there, it isn't as much as I'd like but it's what I could afford at the moment. I wish our CMHR auction was sooner I have things ready...I can post them to you CMHR members if you wish and all proceeds can go to CMHR and they can spend it when and where it needs to be spent. I fear for so many of the horses big and small right now, not just this group.

Let us focus, stay calm and and send all the good light and care we can for the horses, the owner and those who are desperately trying to help...HELP...other discussion is moot at this point. See the horses in your heart, then send all the good you can.


----------



## Country Girl

I agree with barnbum thats good, they now have food and water!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

My donation can also be used for whatever the need may be, whether it be the Kansas minis or somewhere else. My only wish, is that it could have been more. Thanks CMHR! :aktion033:


----------



## FMC Minis

:saludando: Thank you to all for helping in this matter! It is so greatly appreciated and you going out of your way to help says so much! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Marty~Big missunderstanding on the donations. That is good on the return if it is needed or wanted by the donators. It is great that you all donate and for whatever cause necessary. I would too, if I had it! *The best to you ALL!*



> QUOTE(Marty @ Sep 23 2007, 04:20 PM)
> No, I didn't say that & sorry if the post led you to think that. I believe Virgina stated eariler that if we do not get custody of these horses those donations that were ear marked for this rescue will be returned.


----------



## virginia

As I mentioned earlier, we are going to need foster applications on record for all of you that have been so generous to open your home to these rescues. We will be waiving the membership fee and will not be requiring any written references. We will however need the applications filled out and forwarded to Shannon Hobbs, our secretary, at [email protected] as soon as possible. You can get this application from our website www.chancesminihorserescue.org in the left-hand column on the home page under "Foster Application". You should be able to download the application, fill it out and send it to her via email. Please make sure you include your vet's name and contact number! Shannon and Marty will be contacting them for a reference by phone. Feel free to send photos of your place if you have them, however they are not required either.

If you are already a member of CMHR, please drop Shannon a line telling her that you are already a member and just verify your vet's name and number with her.

Whether you have contacted her about fostering yet or not, we need this paperwork on all foster homes. We have to obtain and keep proper paperwork on all horses in our care. This includes where they will be going. Even though we are having to wait and wait some more, getting this part out of the way will expedite matters when we get the go ahead.

Thank you again for your help and we will be in touch as soon as we hear anything.

Oh, also can all the people who will be Fostering, please tell us how many you are willing to Foster. We need a count so we will know how many minis we can take out. Thanks again,

Ginny


----------



## Mona

So Ginny, at this time, your "foster application" post pertains ONLY to those living in Kansas? Is this correct?


----------



## runamuk

I have sat on my hands but......you are so right. Regardless of what "we" think in this country we are innocent until proven guilty and DUE PROCCESS is our legal right. If the sheriff and vet have concluded they are not in dire immediate need then they MUST give him the opportunity to fix the situation, this is the law, this is what makes our country different from many others. If he is given this opportunity he can take some to auction to recoup money, he has alot of horses from the sound of it and I am guessing they are part of his income. I may not agree with what I have seen in a handful of pictures BUT this still does not give me or any other person the right to form a lynch mob, really that is what this has become to some extent. This man has rights related to his property and yes people animals are still property. I am not heartless I feel the person in this situation needs to be helped as much if not more than the animals. We need to care about humans as much as we do animals. If we put animals ahead of humans we start sounding very much like PETA........anyone think we should get them involved? They would happily come in and destroy all the skinny mini's and use this as a reason NO ONE should be allowed to breed.

I feel we need to think before we run off half cocked no matter how horrible the circumstance, there are elements in society that would be happy to see the end of all domestic animals and if we are not careful we are only furthering their agenda.



Minimor said:


> I guess I'm a little puzzled by a few things.
> 
> We know that at least some of the horses are pathetically thin. Thin is an understatement. Starving seems like a better word. But are all the horses in this condition? Or are there some that are still in good/decent/okay shape? If some are starved and others are okay, can all be confiscated?
> 
> There are 53 horses too many for the number of acres. Are there 53 seriously underweight horses, or will some of the 53 that are removed be in at least reasonably good shape yet? Can horses be taken by a rescue even if they aren't in poor condition? Just curious, because here if someone had too many horses for the property size, they would get a letter from the municipality pointing out that there are too many animals and a certain number must be removed by a specific date. A rescue could not just come and take them. If the animals were not removed by the specified date, then authorities could come & remove them--and they would have to be sold and the money--less impound fees--would have to be turned over to the owner.
> 
> If there were starving horses on a property here, authorities would come in & try to work with the owner and get things back on track. If there were too many animals for the property size, and if the horses were starving, they would be removed, fostered & probably sold, again with expenses being paid and then the balance of the sale price going to the owner. If authorities were to find that the owner was not co-operative in caring for the animals under supervision, then steps would be taken to remove the animals. Or, if the animals were in imminent danger--as in, animals already down, or animals so weak that they were likely to go down any time--the animals would be removed immediately. Our Animal Care Act does provide for animals in immediate danger to be removed and cared for. Otherwise, though, authorities try to work with the owner. If it were found that the owner was not in physical or mental shape to be able to care for the animals, assistance would be given to him to care for the animals and find new homes, whether by selling or giving them away. If the owner were not capable of making the decision to give away the animals or to agree to selling them, attempts would be made to locate family members that may be able to make the decisions, or else a court order would have to be obtained.
> 
> I've not yet read anything on here that tells us each & every horse in this instance is in the skin & bones condition of those shown in the posted photos. If some, or even the majority, of the horses are in much better condition I guess I do need someone to explain how a rescue can just go in, take every one of them, and leave the owner with absolutely nothing to show for it.
> 
> Someone please tell us--are all the horses as bad off as those in the photos? Or are some in better condition? If so, how much better is better? A little better, quite a bit better? Are any in "good" condition?


----------



## Marty

No problem FMC, we all appreciate your interest.

Mona, Ginny probably went to bed but I'll probably go over her house tomorrow as soon as I can. She moved here only 10 minutes away from me! We are accepting applications from everyone no matter where you live right now even though the horses must reside in Kansas for the moment, until we know more, so anyone can apply, please do!


----------



## Mona

Thank you Marty.


----------



## Buckskin gal

:



:


----------



## wantminimore

runamuk :aktion033:

I agree with you!!

Leslie


----------



## albahurst

I just had a phone call from a vet's office in KS!! They are donating 90 doses of vaccine (that includes tetanus) and 300 doses of an oral Ivomec!!! So, should these be needed, we now have them available!!! :aktion033: What a wonderful gift from these vets! Thank you to all for donations large and small to help these miniature horses! They are depending on us!!



:

Peggy

Alba Hurst Miniature Horse Ranch


----------



## virginia

That is wonderful news Albehurst. Can you collect these donated items and keep them at your place till they are needed? But not right now, we still have to wait to see if or when they are released to us. But as soon as we know it would be great to have all that available to us. What wonderful Vets! Now if we just could get some to donate their time......!!!!!

Ginny

Oh and Marty was right about out of State Fosters, please get your Foster applications in. There are not enough homes available in Kansas and I'll try to ge the State Vet to possibly release some of the minis to out of staters. I can only ask but that won't happen till I am there in person.

Ginny


----------



## hahler

I talked with another farrier friend that i call in when we need help and he has also offered his services and if there is hay to be donated in Northeast OK or KS he will pick it up and deliver it.

So D & D Farrier service is standing by for the call and we will be there. If more farriers are needed i can make more calls. Mike called it FARRIERS UNITE i thought it fit for the cause

are halters needed and such? i have alot of colt and mini halters just sitting here since i dont use them i use rope ones. ill be glad to throw them in with me

dawn


----------



## bevann

I have halters also.I would be glad to ship them FED EX overnight if someone will tell me where to send them.It is nice to see so many willing to help.wish I were closer to help more in person.I already sent money and don't want it back even if it is not needed for this group it will be needed elsewhere.


----------



## virginia

Dawn, I love you!

Ginny


----------



## Buckskin gal

Oh sure!! Give em their rights without the responsibilities that go with them.   Reminds me of all the people who thinks they have the "right" to have all the kids they want but then when it comes to the responsibility of feeding, giving them medical care, teaching them right from wrong etc. they make it someone else's job!



:



: I don't know anything about PETA but I do believe it will be irresponsible animal owners that will cause tougher laws to be enacted. ALONG WITH OWNERSHIP COMES A LOT OF RESPONSIBILITES BUT SOME PEOPLE THINK THEIR RIGHTS COME FIRST WHICH I THINK IS PUTTING THE CART BEFORE THE HORSE! My heart does break for those little horses and I would put them ahead of a person who has allowed them to get into that sorry condition. That man is capable of speaking for himself, those little horses aren"t. :no: :no: JMHO Mary

There are Kansas laws for animal abuse and he is a lawbreaker just for the fact alone that he had 53 more horses on the property than isallowed. And isn't it obvous he wasn't feeding and watering these minis because if he had been, would there have been the need for the Sherrif to have hay and water brought in?

Read the Kansas laws on animal cruelty. I believe it even says that animals can be put down if there is an overpopulation of them! :no: If everyone would assume their responsibilits of ownership there wouldn't have to be all theses laws and if we try and educate more people to be responsible owners we won't have our rights taken away along with theirs. I will always be an advocate for those who can't speak for themselves...animals and children alike. Mary

http://www.kansas.gov/kahd/laws/animal_cruelty.shtml



runamuk said:


> I have sat on my hands but......you are so right. Regardless of what "we" think in this country we are innocent until proven guilty and DUE PROCCESS is our legal right. If the sheriff and vet have concluded they are not in dire immediate need then they MUST give him the opportunity to fix the situation, this is the law, this is what makes our country different from many others. If he is given this opportunity he can take some to auction to recoup money, he has alot of horses from the sound of it and I am guessing they are part of his income. I may not agree with what I have seen in a handful of pictures BUT this still does not give me or any other person the right to form a lynch mob, really that is what this has become to some extent. This man has rights related to his property and yes people animals are still property. I am not heartless I feel the person in this situation needs to be helped as much if not more than the animals. We need to care about humans as much as we do animals. If we put animals ahead of humans we start sounding very much like PETA........anyone think we should get them involved? They would happily come in and destroy all the skinny mini's and use this as a reason NO ONE should be allowed to breed.
> 
> I feel we need to think before we run off half cocked no matter how horrible the circumstance, there are elements in society that would be happy to see the end of all domestic animals and if we are not careful we are only furthering their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> Minimor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm a little puzzled by a few things.
> 
> We know that at least some of the horses are pathetically thin. Thin is an understatement. Starving seems like a better word. But are all the horses in this condition? Or are there some that are still in good/decent/okay shape? If some are starved and others are okay, can all be confiscated?
> 
> There are 53 horses too many for the number of acres. Are there 53 seriously underweight horses, or will some of the 53 that are removed be in at least reasonably good shape yet? Can horses be taken by a rescue even if they aren't in poor condition? Just curious, because here if someone had too many horses for the property size, they would get a letter from the municipality pointing out that there are too many animals and a certain number must be removed by a specific date. A rescue could not just come and take them. If the animals were not removed by the specified date, then authorities could come & remove them--and they would have to be sold and the money--less impound fees--would have to be turned over to the owner.
> 
> If there were starving horses on a property here, authorities would come in & try to work with the owner and get things back on track. If there were too many animals for the property size, and if the horses were starving, they would be removed, fostered & probably sold, again with expenses being paid and then the balance of the sale price going to the owner. If authorities were to find that the owner was not co-operative in caring for the animals under supervision, then steps would be taken to remove the animals. Or, if the animals were in imminent danger--as in, animals already down, or animals so weak that they were likely to go down any time--the animals would be removed immediately. Our Animal Care Act does provide for animals in immediate danger to be removed and cared for. Otherwise, though, authorities try to work with the owner. If it were found that the owner was not in physical or mental shape to be able to care for the animals, assistance would be given to him to care for the animals and find new homes, whether by selling or giving them away. If the owner were not capable of making the decision to give away the animals or to agree to selling them, attempts would be made to locate family members that may be able to make the decisions, or else a court order would have to be obtained.
> 
> I've not yet read anything on here that tells us each & every horse in this instance is in the skin & bones condition of those shown in the posted photos. If some, or even the majority, of the horses are in much better condition I guess I do need someone to explain how a rescue can just go in, take every one of them, and leave the owner with absolutely nothing to show for it.
> 
> Someone please tell us--are all the horses as bad off as those in the photos? Or are some in better condition? If so, how much better is better? A little better, quite a bit better? Are any in "good" condition?
Click to expand...


----------



## virginia

bevann

Please send the halters to me. I will be driving there just as soon as the OK is given.

Virginia St Pierre

90 Clendenon Road

Spencer, TN 38585

Thank you,

Ginny

Anyone that can send leads too, it will be appreciated. I don't care what shape they are in as long as they are usuable.

Ginny


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

Ginny,

Gini is having the first ones I sent to her, sent to someone who will take them there if needed I believe. I have some additional halters I can dig up, and some additional leads. Would you like them sent to you now? I can get them in todays mail.


----------



## virginia

Geri, that would be great, Thank you

Ginny

Virginia St Pierre

90 Clendenon Rd

Spencer, TN 38585


----------



## albahurst

Ginny-

I won't be actually going to Unionville- would you like me to have the vet's office ship the supplies to you so that you can take them with you to KS? The vaccine must be kept cold. I suppose we need to get 'official' word first, however. Let me know how this would best be handled.

Peggy

Alba Hurst Miniature Horse Ranch

www.albahurst.com


----------



## Marty

Good morning people!

More foster homes please!

More foster homes please!

Send those applications in asap to Shannon please!


----------



## chandab

virginia said:


> Geri, that would be great, Thank you
> 
> Ginny
> 
> Virginia St Pierre
> 
> 90 Clendenon Rd
> 
> Spencer, TN 38585


I have some halters that I already offered to donate, I can put them in the mail tomorrow if you think they will get from MT to TN in time for you to take them with you (I'll send them priority).

Chanda


----------



## virginia

[ ]

I have some halters that I already offered to donate, I can put them in the mail tomorrow if you think they will get from MT to TN in time for you to take them with you (I'll send them priority).

Chanda

Chandra, that would be great too. Priority should get them here in time if I leave on Thurs, still not sure when we can go in, but I want to be ready.

Thank you,

Ginny


----------



## Chamomile

I've been in my own foggy world for the last week apparently! I JUST saw this now, this morning!!

I have a few halters to donate and will stop at the store to get rope and clasps to make some lead ropes. Tell me where to send them, to insure they get there in time! I will also donate some $ after I get to the bank this morning




: My PayPal account is dwindling.

Thank you to all that can donate time! You are all such wonderful people!!!



:

Sending light out to those horses, and all horses in need at this time.


----------



## Katiean

As I have said before, I am in Nevada and if there are any that the vet will give a health cert on I can take two. I can't take any more than that. The way our layout is it would be nothing to put in 2 more stalls. But then there would be the problem of getting them here. I can afford to feed and house. I can't afford transport and health certs. I have 1 stud run with a stall that I am not using and there is always room for 1 more with the mares. I know that you say "KANSAS ONLY" but I think you are going to have to look a bit broader. Nevada has a lady that has now twice gotten a pair of rabbits. she left them together. She, both times ended up with something like 500 rabbits. Nevada took help from other states. We have a rabbit rescue here but there was no way they could handle a total of 1000 from that one stupid person. Some people might say "well, they are just rabbits. Eat them." They spayed and neutered every rabbit and placed them some in CA some in UT and some here. The thing is Nevada wasn't too proud to try to do it all themselves. What I am saying is with that number of excess horses being placed up for adoption, you are not going to be able to make sure they ALL have proper homes if you try to do it all yourselves.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Will CMHR be the only rescue organization to take over these mins if they are given up? My understanding is that there is a rescue org. in Kansas also. Big task for so few but I sure am thankful for the help everyone is able to give. I can't take a horse because of my limited space and therefore not being able to quarantine as CMHR requests but I will be sending a check out as soon as my retirement check comes in and it can be used for whatever is needed. Mary


----------



## Mona

albahurst said:


> I just had a phone call from a vet's office in KS!! They are donating 90 doses of vaccine (that includes tetanus) and 300 doses of an oral Ivomec!!! So, should these be needed, we now have them available!!! :aktion033: What a wonderful gift from these vets! Thank you to all for donations large and small to help these miniature horses! They are depending on us!!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Peggy
> 
> Alba Hurst Miniature Horse Ranch


WOOHOOO!!! GREAT news!! :aktion033:


----------



## chandab

virginia said:


> [ ]
> 
> I have some halters that I already offered to donate, I can put them in the mail tomorrow if you think they will get from MT to TN in time for you to take them with you (I'll send them priority).
> 
> Chanda


Chandra, that would be great too. Priority should get them here in time if I leave on Thurs, still not sure when we can go in, but I want to be ready.

Thank you,

Ginny

I'll finish getting the box ready and put it out in tomorrow's mail (hopefully, the pony express will be running fast tomorrow and get these where they need to go quickly).


----------



## KayJay Farm

On my way to the post office with 60 round leads donated by Connie Parr and more halters from KayJay Farm. Wish we could do more!


----------



## Mona

:aktion033: EVERYONE TAHNK YOU for all the donations! I just LOVE how this forum comes together in a crisis!! HUGS to all!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Katiean said:


> I know that you say "KANSAS ONLY" but I think you are going to have to look a bit broader. . . The thing is Nevada wasn't too proud to try to do it all themselves. What I am saying is with that number of excess horses being placed up for adoption, you are not going to be able to make sure they ALL have proper homes if you try to do it all yourselves.


Perhaps I should not speak for CMHR but I will speak from rescue experience. CMHR is not the one saying that they aren't willing to use other states - according to previous posts, the vet on the case indicated that he would not be issuing health certificates for at least some of the horses. So for that reason at least some of the horses wouldn't be able to travel outside of the state.

Also, if these horses are not voluntarily surrendered, and there is any sort of legal battle, that might prohibit them from leaving the state as well. I don't think it's a matter of pride or anyone wanting to do it all by themselves.

I would guess/hope that CMHR is willing to work with other local equine rescues.

CMHR is encouraging ALL OF US to fill out foster home applications at this point.


----------



## mmmorgans

If there is anything that I can do from up here in Canada - I would be more than happy to do it. I would foster several if I could get them here!!!!!

Wow - forum folks are the best - it is wonderful to see what people are doing for these poor little horses. They will all have a chance now - this is such a sad story but it looks like it is going to have a happy ending!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Katiean

All I am saying is that Kansas needs to take a lesson from other states that have had the same problem with the same and other types of animals. After all Nevada does also have the WILD HORSE population that we deal with too. However, they do not limit the adoptive or foster homes to NEVADA. Kansas officials need to get off their butts and do the right thing by these horses and not totally burden the people of Kansas with the problem. They are not the ones that let these horses get in this shape. It that man that wouldn't face what was happening to his horses. I don't really care if the man was sick or the weather was bad so he didn't want to go out to feed. If you own an animal YOU have to take care of it. I am sure there were other people that knew what was happening but they were too afraid of offending someone to say anything. It also appears to me that this sheriff and vet are too concerned they might offend someone to just go in and say these animals are in danger. If they are too ill to get a health certificate they are too ill for that stupid old man to keep them. He made them that way and he should go to jail for doing so. I say arrest the man and take the horses. If he did this and animal cruelty IS a crime. Then arrest the criminal (no matter how old) and take the property. It is as simple as that unless you are too afraid to offend someone.


----------



## MSRminis

HI. I see the Foster Applications on the CMHR website-Is there a fax number we can fax the completed app to. Did not see one listed on the website. And thanks to Marty-as she put it "if we all paid 5.00". I know as a stay home Mom we live on a tight budget and crises sometimes make me think I can't afford to help-but I can afford SOMETHING..even if it is only 5.00 and someone elses 5, than someone elses...well it does add up. Foster App ready to fax in and paypal on the way. Thanks to thoses in the trenches and keep up the good work! God Bless You!


----------



## FMC Minis

Katiean said:


> All I am saying is that Kansas needs to take a lesson from other states that have had the same problem with the same and other types of animals. After all Nevada does also have the WILD HORSE population that we deal with too. However, they do not limit the adoptive or foster homes to NEVADA. Kansas officials need to get off their butts and do the right thing by these horses and not totally burden the people of Kansas with the problem.


:bgrin Katiean~Good point. Hopefully there are enough of them that will recieve health cert's once they are more evaluated by a vet so that they can go to other states for assistance. I as a Kansan and the other 4 + people I know willing to foster are only going to be able to take 2 to 4 at the most, if that, now there is a possibility for quarantine. Several don't have the facility to quarantine, if necessary, and funding is an issue so we aren't going to get into the position that we can't provide quality care ourselves.

Thank you for being so outward about needing to get them across the state line. I am sure CMHR personel are going to do their best to do this as well once they can get more hands on.




: I personally don't know of any Kansas officials that would even be involved, other than humane societies.

Thanks for the information...I hope it gets to that point, cause it will be very difficult to place them in just Kansas foster homes.


----------



## AppyLover2

> I see the Foster Applications on the CMHR website-Is there a fax number we can fax the completed app to. Did not see one listed on the website.


I don't know about a fax number; I just copied and pasted my application to an e-mail and sent it that way. That may not be the preferred method but hopefully they got it.


----------



## FMC Minis

AppyLover2 said:


> I see the Foster Applications on the CMHR website-Is there a fax number we can fax the completed app to. Did not see one listed on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about a fax number; I just copied and pasted my application to an e-mail and sent it that way. That may not be the preferred method but hopefully they got it.
Click to expand...

I do believe she said copy and fill in the info and then paste it to an email to CMHR is fine!


----------



## stormy

In order to get a health certificate to cross state lines horses must have a negative coggins, give these Vets a break, coggins take up to 10 days depending on labs/location. I have not read ANYWHERE that they can NEVER leave Kansas.


----------



## Gini

JUST IN!!!!!!

Alison with AMHA has said we can put jars for donations up at Worlds. Thank you Alison!! :aktion033:


----------



## Charlotte

Cna someone please help me? I'm making the signs to go on the donation jars for the World show. I need the legal designation of CMHR You know, not for profit thing.....and the Pay Pal link please in case someone wants to donate by that means.

Charlotte


----------



## Katiean

If someone would have had the nerve to do something sooner there would not be a need for any coggins tests. I am so tired of people afraid to offend someone that something like this happens. You can not tell me that this man sat all by himself at his house and no one ever visited. I am not saying test and ship out every horse. Just give others a chance to help besides putting up their money that they don't know that 100% will go to the horses. I don't want to support a foundation. I want to help the horses.


----------



## Marty

One more time:

We are accepting applications for foster homes from EVERYONE EVERYWHERE. Yes even Canada! Wherever you are, bring it on. They are being screened and processed as fast as we can. We need homes so please do apply if you want to. We especially need more foster homes in Kansas for right now too.

It is up to the State Vet of Kansas when the horses will be allowed to leave Kansas, not anyone else's call but his.

Virginia will be updating as soon as she possibly can when she has more information for you that can be shared and she can then answer more of your questions then.

We are working out butts off so please bear with us. We all have an assigned job to do and we are doing it best and fast as we can. Promise. You guys have been awesome.

Charlotte: You can go to CHMR main page website and get any information you want from there.

There is also a link on the main page for paypal http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/volunteer/index.htm

Applications can be emailed to shannon <[email protected]>

Much love

Keep the Faith Please!


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Just one quick bit of advice which I'm sure CMHR has already considered. IF there is a seizure (rather than voluntary surrender) of these horses, and a subsequent court battle, there is always the chance that this man could actually win and have to have his horses returned to him.

Seems VERY hard to believe from looking at these horses in the pictures, but it CAN happen. Iowa Equine Rescue and Awareness League took part in a rescue this year. Close to 30 horses were seized out of about 70 at the time of rescue, several of these were euthanized THAT DAY by a vet because they were in such poor condition.

And guess what - a few months later, the owner was granted her remaining horses back!

You can just guess how I felt about our legal system at that point.

My point in writing this is there is a need to consider what COULD happen. The logistics and expenses to move these horses out of state will be difficult, and if there is any chance that they will have to be returned to this gentleman that problem will only double. Not to mention rehabbing a horse only to have to return them to the person/place that got them into that condition, though that could be a problem whether or not the horses stay in Kansas or go out of state.

Please know that I'm all for getting each and every one of these horses to safety wherever that may be, it's just something that needs to be considered.


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

Sorry I know this info is probably in here somewhere but I am at work and on limited time and my break is already over. I am new to the mini world so this is my first time on this forum. (quarter horses)

I live about 2 hours or a little over 100 miles away from uniontown if I did mapquest right. I live near Leon KS. I have three extra acres that my husband and I bought right next to our property. We have nothing over there right now because it is part of our future plans for a bigger barn. I also have a three horse gooseneck and truck. I don't have a lot of money but what I can donate is use of our property and time but I don't have any fences or shelters. If someone has a way to put up some temporary fencing and shelter my family would be happy to help out until the horses are healthy and adopted. I have 3 teenagers that would love to help with chores and are already familiar with taking care of our horses as they have grown up with quarter horses. I can also contact the local vets (my son dates his daughter so might have a little pull) to see if he could volunteer some time to help.

Did not know if this would help or not. Never been involved in anything like this plus we are still trying to dig ourself out of a bad year (credit card debt) from my husbands business so feel bad I can't contribute financially. But if this is something that could be helpful feel free to e-mail me [email protected]

Thanks,

Di.

P.S. I should have added, we have one mini and two large horses in barns on our property but they do not come in direct contact with this three acres.


----------



## kung fu buckskin

Good afternoon. I'm new to this forum and would like to comment. I have three minis, two of whom are rescues from a hoarder.

Katieann, I have been reading this forum and I am so impressed and "heartwarmed" by everyone who has stepped up to help these minis. I do agree with you that it IS frustrating - infuriating, really - that these minis ended up as far down the Henneke scale as they apparently have while the authorities apparently looked the other direction. However, having dealt for many, many years with apathetic and sometimes downright obstructive county authorities in several states on animal abuse and neglect issues, I can tell you that there no doubt were dozens of concerned citizens' telephone calls to every media outlet in eastern Kansas and to every elected official in Bourbon County, Kansas, to the state vet's office and to the Kansas Department of Agriculture.

Unfortunately I have seen this sort of thing happen over and over and over - from midwestern states to the west coast states (no personal experience in the east or southeast so can't comment, but I sure read the reports - apathy and obstructionism is everywhere). I don't believe it's simply a matter of not wanting to "offend" someone -- and I am NOT defending local officials who maybe were slow to act to save these horses. The bottom line is, generally the authorities just do not want to get involved because their attitude is "they're just animals." Or - "the county has no money" (while conveniently forgetting all the rescue organizations who are offering to foot the bill). Or - "the legal hassles are huge" (while conveniently forgetting that sometimes the hoarder has already offered to surrender the animals (that doesn't happen very often)). Or - "this voter supported my last election financially" so maybe "we can cut a backroom deal." Who knows what the REAL "reasons" (excuses) are. But when the authorities can't or won't step in, it is the animals who suffer. Are they paid to uphold the law? Sure! Do they do their jobs? Not always.

Until a state's laws are changed enough to have some real teeth in enforcement - with dire consequences to the "perps" (e.g., change the misdemeanors to felonies), and until law enforcement and court officials, including prosecutors, are elected who are very strong on animal welfare, this scenario will be replayed ad infinitum ad nauseum.


----------



## windemereminis

I like the way this is going after reading the last few pages. Enthusiasm has gotten things going in the right direction. Peggy, what a wonderful gift from your vet! Please thank him for the fantastic donation. Seeing the offers coming in is a wonderful inspiration to others.

I have a few questions for the CMHR board. I feel that we personally could foster more horses if they could be sent to other farms in a few months after they get back on track. Number one, would this be possible? If so, how would they be transported?

The next thing I am considering is the cost of farrier work. I saw the post about farriers helping out, but is that referrring to the time the horses would leave their present location, or long term. Our farrier is excellent, but we do pay $30 for each horse when they are trimmed. So the question is, are we responsible for the cost of farrier work on the rescue horses? I was reading the information on the CMHR site and if I read it right we would need to cover these costs which could end up being long term. Not knowing how long the horses would be in the Ks. foster homes, I would appreciate knowing the answer to this question. I am

filling out my application, and know that others are as well.

Also, I don't know why it hasn't come up before now, but it dawned on me that information needed to be sent out to our local club members. There are a number of members that may know nothing about this situation. This morning I sent an email to our area director and asked if an email could be sent out to our club members. Any member with email will soon know of the need and be able to consider offering a foster home.




:

To all CMHR board members: Keep up the good work, your perseverance will pay off! I think you are all special people and really appreciate your efforts. Thank you.

Janet


----------



## RJRMINIS

windemereminis said:


> I like the way this is going after reading the last few pages. Enthusiasm has gotten things going in the right direction. Peggy, what a wonderful gift from your vet! Please thank him for the fantastic donation. Seeing the offers coming in is a wonderful inspiration to others.
> 
> I have a few questions for the CMHR board. I feel that we personally could foster more horses if they could be sent to other farms in a few months after they get back on track. Number one, would this be possible? If so, how would they be transported?
> 
> The next thing I am considering is the cost of farrier work. I saw the post about farriers helping out, but is that referrring to the time the horses would leave their present location, or long term. Our farrier is excellent, but we do pay $30 for each horse when they are trimmed. So the question is, are we responsible for the cost of farrier work on the rescue horses? I was reading the information on the CMHR site and if I read it right we would need to cover these costs which could end up being long term. Not knowing how long the horses would be in the Ks. foster homes, I would appreciate knowing the answer to this question. I am
> 
> filling out my application, and know that others are as well.
> 
> Also, I don't know why it hasn't come up before now, but it dawned on me that information needed to be sent out to our local club members. There are a number of members that may know nothing about this situation. This morning I sent an email to our area director and asked if an email could be sent out to our club members. Any member with email will soon know of the need and be able to consider offering a foster home.
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> To all CMHR board members: Keep up the good work, your perseverance will pay off! I think you are all special people and really appreciate your efforts. Thank you.
> 
> Janet




Janet,

I have made KMHC aware of this, and there are club members that are offering to foster.

I hope we hear something soon, for us willing to go to uniontown.....so we can get prepared......Ginny, since I am 4-5 hours away are we looking at an all weekend event, or can some people volunteer for coming each day?


----------



## windemereminis

Michele,

Thank you for letting me know about your club being aware of the horses. I should have mentioned that I was talking about the Heartland Club. Perhaps there will be more people out there who can help.

Janet


----------



## Marty

_I hope we hear something soon, for us willing to go to uniontown.....so we can get prepared......Ginny, since I am 4-5 hours away are we looking at an all weekend event, or can some people volunteer for coming each day? _

Yes totally will need help there for one day or two days whatever it takes whatever you can spare........etc. Virginia will let you know as soon as soon as she knows it's a go further instructions on that. So far, no new information yet available today.

_I have a few questions for the CMHR board. I feel that we personally could foster more horses if they could be sent to other farms in a few months after they get back on track. Number one, would this be possible? If so, how would they be transported? _

At the moment anything is possible and they will be needing permanent homes when they are ready. Right now we are still working on fosters. We have to take baby steps and one day at a time. It is extremely difficult to look too far towards the future right now but we know that is part of it too. Just remember baby steps.


----------



## Charlotte

thank you Marty for answering my questions, but CMHR!!!! I had a HECK of a time finding your web site!!!!! I didn't even know it existed!!!!! I thought it was the CMHR forum! PLEASE make links to the site easy to find ! I had to google it. That might make the site less known!

Charlotte


----------



## Chamomile

Good point Charlotte! One time a few years ago, Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue asked for people to put a link on their websites to get their name out there a little more. Maybe that's something you would consider doing? I have a link to their website on my "About Us" page. Feel free to take a look and snatch the logo for your site, that goes for anyone that wants to link the CMHR to their site :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## wantminimore

I also had a hard time finding the CMHR site. I thought for sure that it would be on the Lilbeginnings home page but didn't see it. I even checked out links here and still no luck. Found it on the bottom of someones post.

Leslie


----------



## dgrminis

I think that was an excellent gift on the vaccines. If someone needs to keep them in the fridge for a while they can be sent to me as we have 2 spare fridges in our shed but I am not sure if I will be able to go up to uniontown or not at this point but if I dont go I know some people that are planning on going that could stop on the way and pick them up. So that is an idea at least. I am like 3 hours away from Unionville. So anyhow let me know if you like that idea and if so I will be glad to send my address





On the fostering I would like to foster but we do not have a pen that is 30-35 feet away from any other pens -- so I am not sure if that would be even feasible for us. Is there anyway to tell if any of the horses wouldnt have to be quarantined.. The only pen I have open that has a shed shares a fence line with another pen. We could put up a temporary pen up in an area that is far enough away but there would be no shelter.. So I dont know at this point..


----------



## Mona

As for being quarantined, I am thinking this herd had been a "closed" herd (for many years) with no new horses coming in, other than what is born there, so I personally believe the risk in infectious diseases would be very minimal. My main concern would be to keep them away from your other stock until they are free of worms/parasites etc., and at least those are not life threatening to other horses.


----------



## Gini

dgrminis

I would not take the risk of bringing any horse onto my property without 1st quarantining the new horse.

You don't want to take the risk with your horses. It's just not worth it.


----------



## albahurst

A second KS vet has come on board and called this afternoon!! More vaccine and dewormer offered- whatever we need!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: So, just let us know , CMHR, when you know and if you need these supplies.....voila!!! Three calls and two great donations! :aktion033:

Peggy

Alba Hurst Miniature Horse Ranch

www.albahurst.com

Thank you- dgrminis- I may take you up on it! Just waiting to hear from CMHR about what they need! You can send me your contact info, if you like- then we'll be ready!


----------



## dgrminis

Gini said:


> dgrminis
> 
> I would not take the risk of bringing any horse onto my property without 1st quarantining the new horse.
> 
> You don't want to take the risk with your horses. It's just not worth it.



Gini

Thank you.. I would love to foster some but without being able to insure that my horses would stay safe I am not sure it is something I want to do.. If I had a shelter on the temp pen that would work great but this time of year is not the best time to not have a shelter..

Thanks again!


----------



## kaykay

cmhr link to make it easier if anyone else needs it





cmhr

if you search for miniature horse rescue it usually comes up on the very first page of google

what a great group of people!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

oops just an observation on quarantine. some horses can have illness lie dormant and not get sick until they are stressed by transport or other stressful events. In no way do I want to deter ANYONE, but I do want people to be aware. Other horses do fine and never have a problem. Just hard to know


----------



## dgrminis

kaykay said:


> oops just an observation on quarantine. some horses can have illness lie dormant and not get sick until they are stressed by transport or other stressful events. In no way do I want to deter ANYONE, but I do want people to be aware. Other horses do fine and never have a problem. Just hard to know



I am actually glad you brought this up.. It wasnt an issue which involved anything being transmitted to other horses but I bought a mare earlier this year that was due to foal in 60 days -- well I got her home and she actually foaled within 30 days -- the breeder had given me the breeding date and not the expected date (she just worded it wrong so I wasnt expecting the foal quite yet but luckily was there) But the mare got very sick and depressed and ended up loosing her mind. After we ended up putting her down K-State did a necropsy on her and found out that she had lesions on her brain and had probably had them forever but the stress of being moved to a new place and then foaling had basically been too much for her and did her in.. I hadnt even thought about the stress affecting the rescues really until you brought that up..


----------



## Charlotte

Looking at the quarantine issue from another direction...if the rescues have been in a closed herd and unvaccinated they will be susceptible to things on your farm that YOUR horses may have immunity to. So quarantine works both ways. Hopefully by the time quarantine would be over their condition would have begun improving and their immune systems also.

I'm getting the idea that there are a lot of good and generous people in KS.

Charlotte


----------



## Mona

Re: replies on quarantine...Thanks, that info is well taken!


----------



## Katiean

If the horses are being getting their shots and being wormed from the vets in Kansas, then why would they be susceptible to what is on our farms? These horses have not been in a vaccum. all of what they may or may not have or will come in contact with is in the air (or most of it is). Some is carried by birds and misquitos. 35 feet from any horse is NOT ample quarantine. If you are intent on quarantine, then don't you figure that for the time they are still at that farm where they apearently DO NOT have any communicable disease. They are mearly starving to death. I am sure that with what the vets are now feeding and watering the horses you will see improvement.


----------



## albahurst

Perhaps another way to think about the quarantine: Just as when a human gets 'run down' , picking up an illness when one 'goes out into public' is more likely, I would suspect it is the same for a malnourished horse. There are pathogens on the ground ---here, there, and everywhere, in the air, in trailers, and so on. I would encourage folks to err on the side of caution and follow the recommendations of the quarantine facility. We all want a happy ending to this story






Peggy

Alba Hurst Miniature Horses

www.albahurst.com


----------



## hahler

Ok i have some good news all of the clients that i have here love the new style of hoof nippers that a friend of mine engineered and Innovative Concepts, LLC has agreed with me to donate 2 pair to the auction coming up for the CMHA. They are called barracudas and can be used one handed.

dawn


----------



## srpwildrose

I emailed my foster application in to Shannon tonight. :aktion033:

I am available to help out if need be. :aktion033:

Sure looks like there is alot of fantastic help available. :aktion033:

And also alot of donations have been made. :aktion033:

Way to go everyone. :aktion033:


----------



## Marty

Hey Susan I got it!

What took you so long????? :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

thanks a mil.........

Edited to add: Susan, please pm me or email me I have a ? for you


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

having never had to quarantine a horse before I hope this is not a totally stupid question but how far away from the other horses would they need to be for the quarantine to be effective. I have a couple of horses I am not to worried about but I also have my 6 yr old mini that (cross your fingers) may be pregnant with her first. After thinking it over I do have a pen (built it for Babe to have her Baby in) that is about 5 feet away from my other horses. I could move Babe to my quarter horse stall, move the quarter to my mom's (she would not mind) and put a rescue horse in Babes stall. That would give us all winter to find a home for the mini after it is healthy. Anyone with experience in this think this would work or would it put Babe and her foal in danger?

OH I almost forgot. If we get to go in this weekend my rig would be available. I have some people that would donate gas for my gas guzzler so I could transport the entire weekend. Trailer is large horse 3 horse trailer. The center sections can be removed to work more like a stock trailer. Sadly though I am only available this weekend. Can't get off work.

Wanting to help if I can.


----------



## AppyLover2

Charlie Horse page 26 has information on quarantine that was provided by some people who run a quarantine facility. I know it's getting lost in all the posts on this thread so I've copied it to the forum. They recommend a minimum of 35 feet from other horses.

Edited to add a note to Marty.

*Marty* - I remember reading (several pages back) that you're preparing information on feeding starving horses to be handed out in Kansas. May I suggest that you post it on the forum also??? To me, this is information that anyone/everyone might be interested in having.


----------



## Chamomile

Marty, if you do post the brochure about feeding a starving horse, can I copy/paste it to my website? I am setting up an About Minis page and it has all kinds of info on it that I couldn't find when I was starting out and things that I feel are very important for people to be aware of. I would LOVE to use your brochure if it's alright with you.



: Since I'm not breeding any longer, I'm setting up my site as a learning area. A place for people to go where many things are all in one place...


----------



## Marty

It's nothing earth shaking; just a little trouble shooter and just about everyone here wouldn't need it. It's only really for anyone that doesn't have a clue. It's research and information gathered from a variety of University test studies here and there etc. I've already done it 6 times and have to keep re-wording it in the case of newbies. But that's a good thing cause I don't do big words either...



:


----------



## virginia

We are still waiting on word from the Sheriff. He was not in his office when Jess called but the secretary said he was out working on it.

So we wait!!!

Ginny


----------



## AppyLover2

Thanks for letting us know Ginny. I was afraid when you said he would get in touch with you either Monday or Tuesday that it might be more like Wednesday or Thursday. Hopefully, whenever it is, it will be good news for those little ones. Did anyone ever find out how many horses are there?


----------



## virginia

Well everyone, for what it's worth here is the latest update.

The Sheriff and the State Vet have decided for the time being to let Mr Trembly keep his minis. They have talked with him and told him he has 30 days to get the minis in better shape or the Sheriff will seize them. In the mean time the State Vet is going to worm, vaccinate and health check all the minis. There is plenty of food now on the property, apparently there was some before but not of good quality nor was it given to the minis. Mr Trembly says he loves his minis but has no help to maintain them. For the next month they will be monitored via the Sheriffs office to make sure they are being fed and watered. If in that time Mr Trembly fails to maintain his herd, then the Sheriff says he will step in.

Apparently money is not a problem. The Sheriff says Mr Trembly has money. Mr Trembly says he is in the process of buying an additional 20 acres adjoining his property to bring it up to 100 acres. Hr says he loves his minis and does not want to part with them. Apparently one or two of his friends learned of this thread and called him to warn him that he was in danger of losing his herd if things didn't shape up. Mr Trembly does not live at the farm but in town and has no one to drive him there everyday. I don't know what he is planning to do, but I do know the Sheriff will keep up on it. He says he will contact Jess after the 30 days if Mr Trembly does not do what he says he'll do.

I cannot pretend that I am happy about this and this is my own opinion not that of the Board Members. We will probably get those poor minis down the road and in the middle of winter when no one wants to go to that farm to keep them fed. I believe Mr Trembly truly loves his minis and though financially able to care for them, cannot do it physically. I think it is a shame that we have to wait till that happens. I pray to God that it doesn't work out that way and Mr Trembly does find the help he needs.

A lot of you have donated to this cause and as I said before, you may have your funds returned. However I feel in my gut that we will be going through this again in the not too distant future. Those of you that have sent halters, leads, wormers etc to me or someone else in CHMR, those too can be returned .

I am going to look at the pictures again and cry.

Thank you all for being such a wonderful group and caring so much.

Ginny President, CMHR

P S Jess is going to contact Mr Trembly and offer the services of CMHR to help him reduce his numbers. Seeing as we have Foster and Adoptive homes set up we are praying that he just might consider this.

G


----------



## ohmt

Thanks for the update Ginny....I've been trying to keep up with this.

I feel so incredibly sad for those horses and also for Mr. Trembly...from what I've read I DO believe he loves his horses very much though I think that if he loved them enough he'd let CMHR help him reduce his numbers. I hope everything works out so the horses are safe and loved and in good health. I can't imagine those poor little guys trying to make it through the winter like that. GOD BLESS EVERY ANIMAL WHO CAN NOT FEND FOR ITSELF... I'm going to go give treats to all my babies.


----------



## AppyLover2

That's absolutely heart breaking.



But CMHR tried and that's all anyone can do.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Sorry I feel NO sympathy for him whatsoever.

He is warm and dry and fed.

His horses are not.

If he really had any feeling for them he would never have allowed them to get this way.

Over here, not tending to an animal at least once in every 24 hours is abandonment and not acceptable under law.

Even if the animals appeared well they would be taken away.

I think the Sheriff should get tough- this man has the money??

So why are we feeling sorry for him??

He just won't spend the stuff in order to give the horse the care they need.

God HELP them when they foal- how long would it be before he found a mare with a foal stuck??

Or a dead foal??

This is NOT horse care, this is LACK of horse care and the fact that he knows what he is doing makes it ten times worse.

OK Flame away, I do not even need asbestos knickers anymore!!! :bgrin


----------



## Mona

:no: And once again, the wheels of justice turn...




: :smileypuke:






: :nono: :ugh:



: :new_tomato: :deadhorse2:



:



: :xkngt:




:



:



:


----------



## Buckskin gal

I had been hoping that I was wrong but had it figured out that this is exactly as it would turn out.   Just makes me want to bawl!






So sad that the ones without voices have to suffer. LOVE ...the pictures just don't show it. :no: :no: Sorry but I have no sympathy for a person who allows what he owns to not be taken care of. There is no excuse for this type of neglect...he had the means but not the will do right by innocent little animals.






Love would have given the little ones a place where they were taken care of ...this only speaks of selfishness!! Thanks to CMHR for trying, Mary


----------



## Katiean

Personally, I feel the old man, no matter what his situation, should be charged with animal abuse and put in jail. I understand he is most likely someones grandfather. But, a criminal is a criminal no matter how old they are. We had an 85 yr old guy kill his girlfriend and he went to jail. I understand that animal abuse is not murdering a human. But, a crime is a crime is a crime. If no one will drive him out to the farm then since he has money either take a taxi, hire someone, sell the horses or go to jail.


----------



## Marty

Eight days ago, we were shown pictures of emaciated horses in dire need of assistance. One had maggots crawling up his sheath and that was enough to make me crazy. We were asked to send letters and make phone calls to the proper authorities to help get these little horses some help and many rallied immediately without hesitation. The original person that bothered to step up and report this situation is a Hero in every sense of the word. Because he had the guts to take pictures and report this atrocity, and because we followed through, these horses were given a chance to survive.

This herd became the focus of many people who did not hesitate to open up their hearts, barns, and bank accounts for the asking. You fell in love with a herd of horses that you never even met, but were determined to help each and every one. This shows that there is still much humanity left in what can be a very cruel world at times.

I am not happy one bit with this outcome. As the horses have been given another chance, the owner has been given another chance as well. He made a mistake and according to law he has been granted time to atone for it. I do feel this is going to be just a temporary band-aid on a festering situation, and sooner or later we will be right back to square one and have to pick up where we left off. Since the owner had no vehicle or help in bringing feed, hay or practicing basic care such as farrier and vet supplies to his herd during these past months, I wonder how he will do it now. As soon as there is ice and snow on the ground, I think the horses will be in trouble once more. I feel this is a situation of hoarding and I do hope the owner will voluntarily surrender some of these horses soon or sell them. I wish only the best things for this gentleman and that he too receives all the care and emotional support that he needs to get him through this crisis and make the right decisions for his herd. I'll be waiting to see what happens in 30 days.


----------



## HGFarm

Was this decision based on the law there in the state or by the 'good ol' boy' rules that sometimes rule small communities and who knows who?

I am so sad- if he can't even get a ride out there on a daily basis, we know, and it is pretty apparent, that they have not been cared for, and it would not surprize me if DAYS went by with no attention to them. Not even mentioning foaling unattended, I wonder how many have colicked and had no one there to call a vet, or been cut on junk and needed even a little doctoring and got nothing?

Did anyone find out why the one had blood all over it's back legs and MAGGOTS?

If he has the money, then if he cared, why doesnt he hire a local kid that could use some gas money or something to go by every evening and feed, water and check on everyone? It would have to be someone DEPENDABLE.

I hope the folks that tipped him off and were worried that he might 'lose his herd' are happy. Maybe they could go out daily and feed and water, and doctor the ones that need it and take care of this mess? Have they taken a GOOD LOOK at the conditions there and of the horses? Maybe they could sit out in the cold and hold the dying horses head in their lap while it takes it's last breath and pretend that they really care. They were concerned he might lose his herd, but NOT concerned enough to help him, or to help them all this time.

This makes me sick, and that it had to come to this to FORCE him to find a way to take care of his horses is just wrong. I have a feeling I know what the ultimate outcome will be. This is just prolonging the inevitable - sort of putting a bandaid on an arterial wound.

Just edited to add that if Mr Trembly has the money, perhaps a nice donation to CMHR would be appropriate. Marty, great minds think alike- we must have posted at the same time.


----------



## Marty

_Was this decision based on the law there in the state or by the 'good ol' boy' rules that sometimes rule small communities and who knows who?_

The law.

_Did anyone find out why the one had blood all over it's back legs and MAGGOTS?_

The State Vet is doing all the vet stuff.

_If he has the money, then if he cared, why doesnt he hire a local kid that could use some gas money or something to go by every evening and feed, water and check on everyone?_

That's the part I found so shocking. He's got money!

_I hope the folks that tipped him off and were worried that he might 'lose his herd' are happy._

Right on again!

I'm still worried sick especially about the pregnant mares having to foal all alone. I"m just so sad about this.

I can't help but thinking that it's going to be so hard trying to put a rescue like this together again in the dead of winter. I just feel that we'll be baaaaackkkkkk


----------



## wpsellwood

Makes me sick I cant believe they are left there. I spoke with a friend and they said they went out there one winter to look at these horses and all of the troughs were froze over and they had nothing to drink. They broke all the tanks this has been several years ago. Who will breaking ice this winter???


----------



## Buckskin gal

Laurie said "I hope the folks that tipped him off and were worried that he might 'lose his herd' are happy. Maybe they could go out daily and feed and water, and doctor the ones that need it and take care of this mess? Have they taken a GOOD LOOK at the conditions there and of the horses? Maybe they could sit out in the cold and hold the dying horses head in their lap while it takes it's last breath and pretend that they really care. They were concerned he might lose his herd, but NOT concerned enough to help him, or to help them all this time. "

I second that Laurie!! Someone isn't thinking of the creatures that depend on good ownership if they were trying to protect him!




: Marty thank you for being part of the rescue and saying it so well. Mary


----------



## miniwhinny

:no:


----------



## hahler

When i volunteered my company to do the farrier work for this rescue it will still stand.

we will do them when ever it is needed. maybe not now but eventually our services will be needed (i actually hope not) to help CMHR with what ever rescue is at hand.

Ginny count us in we will be there

dawn

P.S. The barracuda hoof trimmers just arrived


----------



## Margo_C-T

I have followed this thread with great concern, from the first post and those terrible photos. I am VERY sad to see how it has turned out, but not really surprised--as has been said, so many states' laws about humane treatment of animals are so pitifully weak-my own state included.

I believe Marty hit the nail RIGHT on the head; this is a hoarding situation, and will almost certainly NOT be resolved, but will come back with a vengeance, likely at the hardest time of the year! Hoarders ALWAYS profess 'love' for their animals, usually while apparently being completely BLIND to the animals' pitiful condition!! This in NO way excuses them--in fact, it makes rescue of the animals even more urgent, as the hoarder is NEVER going to acknowledge that there is ANY problem...

I recall that this 'gentleman' used to make 'appearances'(not in the show ring) at the Estes Park show in its earliest days, with a six(?) horse hitch of buckskins-this when he still lived in CO. He was said to be 'eccentric' even then; I remember being told, by more than one person, that he would not sell a mare, only stallions--at least, the buckskin ones, which he was partial to. On reflection, I'd consider this 'I'm keeping them' attitude to be classic hoarding behavior---JMO.

I will be sending a contribution to CMHR, small though it must be( I have had to make the EXTREMELY hard decision to part with my 'big' mare, for a number of reasons, not the least of which is the increasing cost of keeping, feeding, and otherwise providing for her...I love my minis, and really hope to keep, and continue to properly care for,all of them I now have, so...a choice HAD to be made.)It won't be earmarked for only this cause, because there will ALWAYS be another abuser/neglectful owner around the next corner...and I'd urge that all who have been and are contributing to do the same. I deeply respect and admire those who have been so involved and work so hard in this and the other rescue causes of CMHR. It is VERY difficult and heartrending work,of that I am very sure.

With appreciation to CMHR,

Margo


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Ok everyone... HOLD ON TO YOUR DRAWERS.....But....

Rabbit I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU!



:

I dont even think it is a hoarder situation I think it is more of an ego situation and for those that warned him. and yet didnt offer to HELP the horses before this SHAME ON YOU


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

I hate the cold and I hate winter. Keep thinking I need to move farther south. BUT if we have to go in there when it is 20 below count me in.

Does he have horses for sale? What kind of price could he be asking for horses in this shape? Are they registered and what registry?

I hope this does not sound bad but if he has any of them for sale could we help him get them sold? Find them a home where they would be taken care of. One horse at a time is better than saving none.

Again, hope you don't take this wrong. Just trying to see if there is still something that could be done.


----------



## Mona

OK, I have had time to think...I am SOOOOOO ANGRY! Anyway, a couple of questions I hope can be answered are:

1. In 30 days, has the Sheriff said SPECIFICALLY what he NEEDS to see in the way of inprovement before making his decision? Like do they just have to have feed and water, or ????

2 . It was said the vet is going to individual checks on all horses, and is going to dewom(and vaccinate?) all. WHO is paying for this then? I hope like HE_L it is not the rescues! If they are giving this man his horses, it is HIS fault they are like this, and HE wants to be responsible for them, then HE better be the one paying for all those vet fees!!! NO, I don;t want the horses to suffer, they deserve to be taken care of, BUT, I feel when the sheriff made his decision, that that should have been a stipulation!

And finally, I wonder if we could find 150 people to comit to each buying one horse at $100 each if we could get them out of there?? That would be offering the guy a lump sum of $15,000??? But this would need to be done all at one time, and first, we would need the people to comit. I will start by placing my name at the top of the list. If you feel you can adopt one or more, please copy and past the list into the next message adding the next number in sequence. Heck, it might just work!

1. Mona Stone


----------



## SunQuest

It is my beleif that most states will give a second chance to people who are accused of abusing an animal when the vet determines that the animal is "not in emminant danger". The reasons are many for this, primarily that the laws are too weak, the costs too high to fight it in a court, and that it is not a priority as it is just an animal.

As we know, CMHR is specifically a non-seizure rescue. CMHR will not go and force animals to be turned over to CMHR and there was good reason for that. This keeps the money helping those animals that are in need instead of using it to fight lawsuits, and I can say there is no shortage of need.

Now what I have to ask is this: Who knows the laws of Kansas reguarding animal cruelty? Well, here they are as was posted on the Kansas Animal Health Department website at http://www.kansas.gov/kahd/laws/animal_cruelty.shtml. Note that the KS Animal Health Department does NOT help with abuse cases. But they tell you to contact the following (Most of which have been done):



> If you have a cruelty complaint, please contact your:Local animal control office
> 
> City law enforcement officials
> 
> County sheriff
> 
> County attorney





> *K.S.A. 21-4310 - Cruelty to animals*
> a. Cruelty to animals is: (1) Intentionally killing, injuring, maiming, torturing or mutilating any animal;
> 
> (2) abandoning or leaving any animal in any place without making provisions for its proper care;
> 
> (3) having physical custody of any animal and failing to provide such food, potable water, protection from the elements, opportunity for exercise and other care as is needed for the health or well-being of such kind of animal; or
> 
> (4) intentionally using a wire, pole, stick, rope or any other object to cause an equine to lose its balance or fall, for the purpose of sport or entertainment.
> 
> b. The provisions of this section shall not apply to:
> (1) Normal or accepted veterinary practices;
> (2) bona fide experiments carried on by commonly recognized research facilities;
> 
> (3) killing, attempting to kill, trapping, catching or taking of any animal in accordance with the provisions of chapter 32 or chapter 47 of the Kansas Statutes Annotated;
> 
> (4) rodeo practices accepted by the rodeo cowboys' association;
> 
> (5) the humane killing of an animal which is diseased or disabled beyond recovery for any useful purpose, or the humane killing of animals for population control, by the owner thereof or the agent of such owner residing outside of a city or the owner thereof within a city if no animal shelter, pound or licensed veterinarian is within the city, or by a licensed veterinarian at the request of the owner thereof, or by any officer or agent of an incorporated humane society, the operator of an animal shelter or pound, a local or state health officer or a licensed veterinarian three business days following the receipt of any such animal at such society, shelter or pound;
> 
> (6) with respect to farm animals, normal or accepted practices of animal husbandry;
> 
> (7) the killing of any animal by any person at any time which may be found outside of the owned or rented property of the owner or custodian of such animal and which is found injuring or posing a threat to any person, farm animal or property;
> 
> (8) an animal control officer trained by a licensed veterinarian in the use of a tranquilizer gun, using such gun with the appropriate dosage for the size of the animal, when such animal is vicious or could not be captured after reasonable attempts using other methods; or
> 
> (9) laying an equine down for medical or identification purposes.
> 
> c. As used in this section, "equine" means a horse, pony, mule, jenny, donkey or hinny. d. Cruelty to animals is a class A nonperson misdemeanor.
> 
> *K.S.A. 21-4311 - Cruelty to animals; custody of animal; disposition; damages for killing, when; expenses of care assessed owner, when; duty of county or district attorney.*
> 
> 
> a.Any public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or other appropriate facility may take into custody any animal, upon either private or public property, which clearly shows evidence of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto. Such officer, agent or veterinarian may inspect, care for or treat such animal or place such animal in the care of a duly incorporated humane society or licensed veterinarian for treatment, boarding or other care or, if an officer of such humane society or such veterinarian determines that the animal appears to be diseased or disabled beyond recovery for any useful purpose, for humane killing. If the animal is placed in the care of an animal shelter, the animal shelter shall notify the owner or custodian, if known or reasonably ascertainable. If the owner or custodian is charged with a violation of K.S.A. 21-4310, and amendments thereto, the board of county commissioners in the county where the animal was taken into custody shall establish and approve procedures whereby the animal shelter may petition the district court to be allowed to place the animal for adoption or euthanize the animal at any time after 20 days after the owner or custodian is notified or, if the owner or custodian is not known or reasonably ascertainable after 20 days after the animal is taken into custody, unless the owner or custodian of the animal files a renewable cash or performance bond with the county clerk of the county where the animal is being held, in an amount equal to not less than the cost of care and treatment of the animal for 30 days. Upon receiving such petition, the court shall determine whether the animal may be placed for adoption or euthanized. The board of county commissioners in the county where the animal was taken into custody shall review the cost of care and treatment being charged by the animal shelter maintaining the animal.
> b.
> The owner or custodian of an animal placed for adoption or killed pursuant to subsection (a) shall not be entitled to recover damages for the placement or killing of such animal unless the owner proves that such placement or killing was unwarranted.
> c.
> Expenses incurred for the care, treatment or boarding of any animal, taken into custody pursuant to subsection (a), pending prosecution of the owner or custodian of such animal for the crime of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, shall be assessed to the owner or custodian as a cost of the case if the owner or custodian is adjudicated guilty of such crime.
> d.
> Upon the filing of a sworn complaint by any public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or other appropriate facility alleging the commission of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, the county or district attorney shall determine the validity of the complaint and shall forthwith file charges for the crime if the complaint appears to be valid.
> e.
> If a person is adjudicated guilty of the crime of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, and the court having jurisdiction is satisfied that an animal owned or possessed by such person would be in the future subjected to such crime, such animal shall not be returned to or remain with such person. Such animal may be turned over to a duly incorporated humane society or licensed veterinarian for sale or other disposition.


Looking at the above laws, it appears that unless the sheriff and vet are willing to file an official report to force this to go to court, there is nothing that we can do other than to make sure that the sheriff and veterinarian are making sure these animals get the care that should be given as good animal husbandry as set by industry standards. (Whose standard? Yours? Mine? "Puppy" Mill? You get the general drift.... what we say is standard may not be what the owner or a vet says is standard.) And I personally also beleive that the sherif and veterinarian are doing everything they can to work with the owner so that they are not held personally accountable *IF* the owner were to be found inocent in court.

Now no matter what my personal feelings are in this case, I will keep an open mind, not because I want to, but because it will be so much easier to work with the owner and try to get on his good side so he will work with us. THAT IS THE HARD PART of what CMHR does and honestly goes against every bone in the bodies of everyone who has been involved with CMHR.

We, as a forum, can help as well. We need to be cordial in order to have the owner willing to consider allowing CMHR, which is HEAVILY backed by this form, and us as individuals to help. This means not posting nasty comments. It means not passing judgement. It means trying to focus on putting our efforts into supplying help and gaining the trust needed to let us help.

And before I am flamed for the above, NO, I DO NOT CONDONE the actions that lead to the current state with these horses. But it is better that I withhold judgement so that these horses have a chance to get help.


----------



## virginia

Please know that CMHR has not given up. I've been in rescue one way or another for some time and know a situation like this will improve for only a short time, then the same old uncaring situation will rear it's ugly head. The only positive thing I can see in this is that the minis will get wormed, (the Vet, we are told is a woman and specializes in minis) We were not given her name. but she is supposed to worm them all now, then again in 3 weeks and then 30 days from then, she is also going to give them vaccine and take care of their hooves. Sure hope she has a lot of help. Mr Trembly will be footing the bill.

I am heartsick over this but it was not unexpected. Jess is now trying to contact Mr Trembly and offer our help in placing some of the minis. So Foster Homes be prepared. At least we will know they will have had shots and worming and may be eligible to be moved out of state. All we can do now is pray that he listens to reason.

Thank you all for the wonderful work that went into letter writing, emails, etc because without them the minis would still be starving and uncared for. At least now they will get some care for a while. Geez, I hate winter rescues, it is just so much harder on all involved.

To all those that have donated and offered to donate time, homes, trailers, halters, leads etc you have my heartfelt thanks and those of all CMHR members. I still have that gut feeling that everything will eventually be used.

Thank you all,

Ginny, President, CMHR


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

1. Mona Stone

2. Parmela Bonney

3. Parmela Bonney

4. Parmela Bonney

5. Parmela Bonney

6. Parmela Bonney (I'll purchase 5, maybe more if it comes to that)

My offer to foster 20 still stands if they can ever be gotten out of the God forsaken situation they're in! This whole situation just stinks. Yes, I understand there are laws and that they offer oppotunities in some cases for people to make things right. But, if money isn't the problem, then why in the #&%$ isn't someone being hired to feed/water/care for them?? How many dead foals and mares will have to be found on that property for something to be done? Is the sheriff going to pry up the frozen foals off the ground this winter? Let's face it, if this person isn't taking care of these animals under pretty, blue skies with warm winds, what's he going to do during snowstorms? This whole thing makes me sick! :smileypuke:

And, NO pigs aren't flying, but I AGREE with Rabbitt!!!


----------



## AppyLover2

:aktion033: :aktion033: Very well said Nila.

I know we're all terribly frustrated and upset over this decision and we all want to see the little ones in a better place, but a renewal of the character assignation that is scattered all through this thread won't help the horses.

All any of us really know is what we saw in those pictures; the rest is our individual assumptions about whether "love" or "criminal" activity is involved. It looks like we all feel that this isn't the end of this issue. If we're right, CMHR (and we, because our involvement) must be looked at as responsible, mature individuals. Ginny said Jeff is going to contact Mr Trembly again, but why would anyone be willing to work with people who have villified him to the extent some of us have. When we need to vent maybe we could PM someone who agrees with our opinion, rather than posting it on this forum for the world to see.

Like Nila said, we need to work at gaining the trust and respect of everyone involved - the sheriff, the vet and Mr. Trembly.


----------



## virginia

Stone

2. Parmela Bonney

3. Parmela Bonney

4. Parmela Bonney

5. Parmela Bonney

6. Parmela Bonney (I'll purchase 5, maybe more if it comes to that) My offer to foster 20 still stands if they can ever be gotten out of the God forsaken situation they're in! This whole situation just stinks. Yes, I understand there are laws and that they offer oppotunities in some cases for people to make things right. But, if money isn't the problem, then why in the #&%$ isn't someone being hired to feed/water/care for them?? How many dead foals and mares will have to be found on that property for something to be done? Is the sheriff going to pry up the frozen foals off the ground this winter? Let's face it, if this person isn't taking care of these animals under pretty, blue skies with warm winds, what's he going to do during snowstorms? This whole thing makes me sick!

7 Ginny St Pierre I'll take a couple


----------



## mininik

Could someone who is in contact with the owner please ask if he'll at least SELL the gelding as well as the skinniest horses? If not for $100., then what would he accept as payment?


----------



## Mona

And I said I would foster up to 3, so here are 2 more for me...

1. Mona Stone

2. Parmela Bonney

3. Parmela Bonney

4. Parmela Bonney

5. Parmela Bonney

6. Parmela Bonney

7. Virginia St. Pierre

8. Virginia St. Pierre

9. Mona Stone

10. Mona Stone

Sorry Ginny, I saw you had just posted you would take 2, so I added mine after yours.


----------



## joyenes

1. Mona Stone

2. Parmela Bonney

3. Parmela Bonney

4. Parmela Bonney

5. Parmela Bonney

6. Parmela Bonney

7. Ginny St Pierre I'll take a couple

8. Joyce Kenes

9. Virginia St. Pierre

10. Mona Stone

11. Mona Stone

How sad that this man is getting a second chance :no: Being he has the money to care for the horses just really put me over the edge. The law is crazy if they don't think these animals don't need to be removed now while there is still a chance they can be helped. I wonder how many dead animals are spread out on that 80 acres already, let alone after winter hits.



Joyce


----------



## CyndiD

I will take one...



:

1. Mona Stone

2. Parmela Bonney

3. Parmela Bonney

4. Parmela Bonney

5. Parmela Bonney

6. Parmela Bonney

7. Ginny St Pierre I'll take a couple

8. Joyce Kenes

9. Virginia St. Pierre

10. Mona Stone

11. Mona Stone

12. Cyndi Doss


----------



## FMC Minis

:aktion033: I trully agree with there is no exception for their conditions, knowing he isn't struggling to survive financially. :aktion033:

If he has the money and is going to buy more property...why doesn't he spend some to put a mobile home out on some of what he has so he is available to be there. And hiring a good school kid to do chores is a great idea!

The people that are friends and warned him, aren't his horses' friends at all. The whole point of this forum was to discuss ways of helping and all they are doing is trying to take that away from Mr. Trembly.

I think the offering to purchase is still a good idea. On the unhealthier ones, could be 2 for $100 (per their needs for more care and costs down the road).

I am not in the position to offer to pay for them, but will fill out the app for foster if there are more gotten then can be put in homes, we will be available.




: Thanks to all for offering what they can to help them one way or another. :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## lvponies

I am saddened to read today's updates, but not at all surprised. :no:


----------



## FMC Minis

Tally:

3 Mona Stone

5 Parmela Bonney

2 Ginny St Pierre I'll take a couple

1 Joyce Kenes

1 Cyndi Doss

12 so far.



:


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Buying would certainly help some of the current horses get out of the situation. But it wouldn't stop him from breeding and producing more, or possibly buying more in the future if he is so inclined. Might even keep him in the "business" that much longer.






Sad, sad, sad, about this whole mess. But not surprised.


----------



## MBhorses

hello,

could someone maybe start a new thread for this one, so we can go read the new post easier?I am so glad to see folks helping these minis out.You will be bless.

I feel so sorry for these minis, they didn't ask for this type of life style.


----------



## Mona

MBhorses said:


> hello,
> 
> could someone maybe start a new thread for this one, so we can go read the new post easier?I am so glad to see folks helping these minis out.You will be bless.



All you need to do to read the new posts, is to click on the little orange square beside the topic title and it will take you directly to the last place that you marked it as "read" and go from there. I think it is best that it stays all in one topic so it is not cluttering up the rest of the board with new posts scattered here and there all in regards to the same thing. The inportant things get lost too easily that way.


----------



## MBhorses

started a new thread for these kansas minis. i hope that was okay. i was thinking it would be easier for folks to read without having to go through all of the posts.

sorry i didn't know.


----------



## Mona

MBhorses said:


> started a new thread for these kansas minis. i hope that was okay. i was thinking it would be easier for folks to read without having to go through all of the posts.
> 
> sorry i didn't know.


You don;t have to go through all the posts. Go to the last page that you left off on by clicking the orange square.


----------



## Marty

Look above on the left side of the page and there is a page counter with an arrow.

Now it says you are on page 41.

Click on the arrow and put in what page you would like to go to.

Then hit "go" and walla, you will be there soon!


----------



## wendi leigh

Wow Mona... that is so cool. In all this time, I never realized that's the way the orange square worked. I usually just clicked on the last page and read the posts backwards until I got to where I left off.

Learn something new every day!! Thanks.


----------



## Marty

I cannot wait until this man has to take out his check book and start writting checks to feed people and hay people and vets and farriers like all of us.

I think that is going to be the ace in the hole when he has to start paying for his animals and stepping up and being accountable.

The free ride is over so hopefully it won't last too long and he'll give it up.


----------



## HGFarm

Wait a minute.... those laws said that any "officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or* other appropriate facility * may take into custody any animal, upon either private or public property, which clearly shows evidence of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto."

All of these animals fall under the animal cruelty description, as noone has been out there on a daily basis to feed and water by his own admittance!

Is CMHR incorporated? I'll bet if it's a 501c3 it is! Is it not considered either an animal 'shelter' or 'appropriate facility'? Does this not allow CMHR to intervene? I do NOT see anything here about allowing a 30 day time frame to get the horses back in shape and taken care of.

"Upon the filing of a sworn complaint by any public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or *other appropriate * *facility* alleging the commission of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, the county or district attorney shall determine the validity of the complaint and shall forthwith file charges for the crime if the complaint appears to be valid."

Can an officer with CMHR file a complaint with the county or district attorney? If CMHR is incorporated, I dont see why not?!! I would suggest again contacting the news stations with follow ups that these animals are left in his care still? And yes, I agree with the law that states HE is responsible for the bills.

Just edited to note I dont see any orange square on this one- I think it blew up!


----------



## Marty

CHMR cannot seize horses.

But that is not saying someone else might be able to



:


----------



## Buckskin gal

The problem is that nobody is going to get past the Sherrif right now. He is the power right now. This Sherrif has known there was a problem....his job is to parole the whole county and see that laws are followed but obviously he didn't do anything about it and doesn't think these little guys should be taken away from the owner even though he has been irresponsible. I too think the news agencies should check into this matter and expose it for what it is....animal abuse! More and more pictures need to be taken and published so the public is aware what can happen when no one cares enough to take care of innocent creatures. It is because abusers get away with abuse that it keeps happening. I know, we are all still worried sick and feel so helpless in a situation like this. Will money talk and the wonderful people who are stepping up and offering to buy them get anywhere.....they can only try. Mary



HGFarm said:


> Wait a minute.... those laws said that any "officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or* other appropriate facility * may take into custody any animal, upon either private or public property, which clearly shows evidence of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto."
> 
> All of these animals fall under the animal cruelty description, as noone has been out there on a daily basis to feed and water by his own admittance!
> 
> Is CMHR incorporated? I'll bet if it's a 501c3 it is! Is it not considered either an animal 'shelter' or 'appropriate facility'? Does this not allow CMHR to intervene? I do NOT see anything here about allowing a 30 day time frame to get the horses back in shape and taken care of.
> 
> "Upon the filing of a sworn complaint by any public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or *other appropriate * *facility* alleging the commission of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, the county or district attorney shall determine the validity of the complaint and shall forthwith file charges for the crime if the complaint appears to be valid."
> 
> Can an officer with CMHR file a complaint with the county or district attorney? If CMHR is incorporated, I dont see why not?!! I would suggest again contacting the news stations with follow ups that these animals are left in his care still? And yes, I agree with the law that states HE is responsible for the bills.


----------



## Katiean

Ok, I could not get my computer to cut and paste but I will commit to at least 1 maybe 2 if I can find help to get it/them out here to Nevada. I can come up with $200 extra in a month. I just get less eating out. I am on a fixed income and my livestock; Rabbits Horses, Goat, dogs and cats all eat before I do. Their feed is bought first. We even had an Emu with a birth defect that we kept for her 8 short years even making her a blanket (that one wasn't easy) to keep her warm in the snow months. I just have to cut back a couple of large rabbits to make room in the budget for the horses. NBD



:


----------



## FMC Minis

Tally:

3 Mona Stone

5 Parmela Bonney

2 Ginny St Pierre I'll take a couple

1 Joyce Kenes

1 Cyndi Doss

2 Kathy (1 maybe 2)

14 Total :bgrin

Everyone is very caring and generous to want to help the horses and the owner as well.


----------



## SunQuest

All I have to say about my previous post is that I posted the laws for a reason....



:

If one is going to try to help, they must know what the laws are where the problem is....



:


----------



## FMC Minis

SunQuest said:


> All I have to say about my previous post is that I posted the laws for a reason....
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> If one is going to try to help, they must know what the laws are where the problem is....
> 
> 
> 
> :


That is the state law for Kansas, right?

Then it should apply to anything in that state.

Just trying to help.


----------



## HGFarm

That is what I am trying to say....

There is NOTHING there that says he has to be given 30 days to fix this. That is a 'judgement call' by the local sheriff. (Like I suggested before, the 'good ol' boy' syndrome) Filing a report with the state attorney is higher than that and they will look at it to see if charges need to be pressed for the neglect and cruetly.

Yes, there ARE ways to go around the local sheriff to higher powers, legally. This is not restricted to the state vet or sheriff making this call. Continuing to make noise with the media may eventually spark some interest and get some action that way as well.

This whole thing is just not right and is just postponing the inevitable. We all know how this will end up. Sounds like these horses have lived under this type of situation (was going to use the word 'care', but there really is none) for a long time.

I would offer to buy one, but I just could not afford the shipping at this time.

And P.S. - Duh, now I know why the orange square does or doesnt show up- figured it out. It's pretty darned handy! :bgrin


----------



## Buckskin gal

Go for it Laurie! If you can go around the sherrif and get something going I am sure you will have support! :aktion033: :aktion033: And for shipping you might ask some of the transporters if they would donate some space for a good cause. good luck, Mary



HGFarm said:


> That is what I am trying to say....
> 
> There is NOTHING there that says he has to be given 30 days to fix this. That is a 'judgement call' by the local sheriff. (Like I suggested before, the 'good ol' boy' syndrome) Filing a report with the state attorney is higher than that and they will look at it to see if charges need to be pressed for the neglect and cruetly.
> 
> Yes, there ARE ways to go around the local sheriff to higher powers, legally. This is not restricted to the state vet or sheriff making this call. Continuing to make noise with the media may eventually spark some interest and get some action that way as well.
> 
> This whole thing is just not right and is just postponing the inevitable. We all know how this will end up. Sounds like these horses have lived under this type of situation (was going to use the word 'care', but there really is none) for a long time.
> 
> I would offer to buy one, but I just could not afford the shipping at this time.
> 
> And P.S. - Duh, now I know why the orange square does or doesnt show up- figured it out. It's pretty darned handy! :bgrin


----------



## hahler

Dan and I can take a few of ANY rescues not just these.

im not sure how to copy/paste the application

and the letter from the farrier i will use how do we do that since it is us.

or do i fit in that it wont work rule. lol

someone let me know

marty or ginny you have my cell number let me know what happens since i will be at the world show for a few days and not on line.

thanks

dawn


----------



## Mona

HGFarm said:


> Just edited to note I dont see any orange square on this one- I think it blew up!


That's because you already clicked on the link and no new messages have been added since. The orange box disappears when you are "current" on the messages in that link. When the next new message is added, BEFORE you click on the link, click the orange box.



:


----------



## jacks'thunder

I just sent in my application and my offer still stands to help when I'm called apon! Now, Later, with these or others, just let me know and I'll help!

Leya


----------



## Leeana

I've been watching this situation closely. Wish there was more i could do :no:


----------



## kung fu buckskin

Re: Doing something--anything--that might help.

If anyone is interested in immediately writing e-mails to people who could possibly “make a difference” here is something that might help rescue, in general, and these minis, in particular.

The 15th Annual Animal Law Conference is being held this coming Friday through Sunday. (Website: http://www.lclark.edu/org/saldf/conference.html) This is a national level conference drawing animal welfare people and especially the legal eagles from all over the US – including attorneys who work for the National Center for Animal Law, Best Friends Sanctuary, the Animal Legal Defense Fund, and so on.

As many have become very painfully aware through the situation with the Kansas miniature horses, a HUGE issue right now is the failure or refusal of law enforcement to act to uphold existing animal protection laws.

So – if interested and you have the time, please go to the conference’s web page: http://www.lclark.edu/org/saldf/conference.html

Now look for the roster of speakers and their topics. Then click on the “bio” page -- most of the speakers have e-mail addresses listed; however, there is one speaker on the prosecutions segment who is actually a Lewis & Clark Law School Professor and her e-mail address is on that website under the Law School faculty page. (I am not naming names here because it is my understanding that “no names” is preferable for posting on this forum.)

Examples of law enforcement failing to act to uphold animal (especially equine) protection laws exist all over the US. Here are three examples. If you follow these kinds of news stories or talk to any of the organized rescues, you will soon learn that the inaction of the authorities is a big problem absolutely everywhere, with no apparent end in sight.

Example: A previous posting noted that the Iowa impound last May of 23 starved Arabians (plus an additional 4 euthanized on the spot as being too far gone to even make a 20-minute trailer trip to a better life) resulted eventually in these horses being returned to the hoarder. I am very familiar with that case and can tell you that a big part of the problem was that law enforcement carried on their so-called “investigation” for literally years before finally stepping in, and this time frame started after the previous conviction of the hoarder in 1994 and continued through last December when 5 horses were impounded (and at least 2-3 euthanized) and on through a terrible winter where starved and sick horses had no shelter, frozen water, and only corn stalks and soy byproducts for food. (And then the court and prosecutor “cut a deal” with the defendant and those horses were returned to starve again – worse, no Iowa supervision will be possible as the defendant has publicly stated she is “moving 1000 miles away” thereby putting herself out of reach of the Iowa parole officer!)

Example: As an even worse example of law enforcement being unwilling to act, in the Vick dogfighting case, even strong national hostile media attention was insufficient to goad local authorities to actually go onto the Vick property to investigate -- local law enforcement actually let the search warrant expire! It wasn’t until the FBI got involved that anything got done – and then local law enforcement still tried to stonewall the investigation claiming the FBI was “motivated by racism.” And meanwhile dogs had been hastily killed and buried when word of the impending FBI investigation got out….

Example: I am personally familiar with a humane agency investigation of the ritualistic torture and killing of a mule where the County Sheriff refused to investigate or even write up a report -- and the recording tapes of the 9-1-1 calls made by a witness oh so mysteriously “disappeared.” That investigation is on hold until the witnesses can get their own animals to safety (one of the witnesses is being stalked by the killers).

So if anyone has the inclination to ask the speakers at this Animal Law Conference to please discuss and network among themselves about the problem of law enforcement failing to act and possible solutions to the problem, please consider writing to some of the speakers at this conference. Because the event happens this weekend, all due haste is needed.

And yes – I have already written to several of the speakers. But many voices need to be heard! Please consider adding yours!

Sarah Katherine Moore

Harrisburg, Oregon and Ketchum (Sun Valley) Idaho


----------



## Buckskin gal

Sarah, Thank you for posting the information.




: I hope everyone joins in and "makes a difference" for the abused animals by writing. We are all capable of that much! When we experience the "good ole boys" not doing their job, somebody else is needed. If anyone loves animals and has their welfare in mind they will help make a difference! Seems too many of the "guilty" are protected while the innocent is not considered. Mary



kung fu buckskin said:


> Re: Doing something--anything--that might help.
> 
> If anyone is interested in immediately writing e-mails to people who could possibly “make a difference” here is something that might help rescue, in general, and these minis, in particular.
> 
> The 15th Annual Animal Law Conference is being held this coming Friday through Sunday. (Website: http://www.lclark.edu/org/saldf/conference.html) This is a national level conference drawing animal welfare people and especially the legal eagles from all over the US – including attorneys who work for the National Center for Animal Law, Best Friends Sanctuary, the Animal Legal Defense Fund, and so on.
> 
> As many have become very painfully aware through the situation with the Kansas miniature horses, a HUGE issue right now is the failure or refusal of law enforcement to act to uphold existing animal protection laws.
> 
> So – if interested and you have the time, please go to the conference’s web page: http://www.lclark.edu/org/saldf/conference.html
> 
> Now look for the roster of speakers and their topics. Then click on the “bio” page -- most of the speakers have e-mail addresses listed; however, there is one speaker on the prosecutions segment who is actually a Lewis & Clark Law School Professor and her e-mail address is on that website under the Law School faculty page. (I am not naming names here because it is my understanding that “no names” is preferable for posting on this forum.)
> 
> Examples of law enforcement failing to act to uphold animal (especially equine) protection laws exist all over the US. Here are three examples. If you follow these kinds of news stories or talk to any of the organized rescues, you will soon learn that the inaction of the authorities is a big problem absolutely everywhere, with no apparent end in sight.
> 
> Example: A previous posting noted that the Iowa impound last May of 23 starved Arabians (plus an additional 4 euthanized on the spot as being too far gone to even make a 20-minute trailer trip to a better life) resulted eventually in these horses being returned to the hoarder. I am very familiar with that case and can tell you that a big part of the problem was that law enforcement carried on their so-called “investigation” for literally years before finally stepping in, and this time frame started after the previous conviction of the hoarder in 1994 and continued through last December when 5 horses were impounded (and at least 2-3 euthanized) and on through a terrible winter where starved and sick horses had no shelter, frozen water, and only corn stalks and soy byproducts for food. (And then the court and prosecutor “cut a deal” with the defendant and those horses were returned to starve again – worse, no Iowa supervision will be possible as the defendant has publicly stated she is “moving 1000 miles away” thereby putting herself out of reach of the Iowa parole officer!)
> 
> Example: As an even worse example of law enforcement being unwilling to act, in the Vick dogfighting case, even strong national hostile media attention was insufficient to goad local authorities to actually go onto the Vick property to investigate -- local law enforcement actually let the search warrant expire! It wasn’t until the FBI got involved that anything got done – and then local law enforcement still tried to stonewall the investigation claiming the FBI was “motivated by racism.” And meanwhile dogs had been hastily killed and buried when word of the impending FBI investigation got out….
> 
> Example: I am personally familiar with a humane agency investigation of the ritualistic torture and killing of a mule where the County Sheriff refused to investigate or even write up a report -- and the recording tapes of the 9-1-1 calls made by a witness oh so mysteriously “disappeared.” That investigation is on hold until the witnesses can get their own animals to safety (one of the witnesses is being stalked by the killers).
> 
> So if anyone has the inclination to ask the speakers at this Animal Law Conference to please discuss and network among themselves about the problem of law enforcement failing to act and possible solutions to the problem, please consider writing to some of the speakers at this conference. Because the event happens this weekend, all due haste is needed.
> 
> And yes – I have already written to several of the speakers. But many voices need to be heard! Please consider adding yours!
> 
> Sarah Katherine Moore
> 
> Harrisburg, Oregon and Ketchum (Sun Valley) Idaho


----------



## Marty

aukkkkkkk removed cause it won't help nothin rats


----------



## kung fu buckskin

There appears to be nothing in the statutes that have posted here that indicate the owner needs to be given thirty days to improve his horses' situation. Generally in most areas a State Vet is needed to verify that animals are in bad shape. Generally in most areas a State Vet cannot override what the Sheriff wants. I seem to recall that at first the Sheriff said 53 (?) horses needed to "go." Then there was a change and they are all being left with this neglectful - for whatever reason - owner and said owner is being given another month.

Sorry - but by the photos provided these horses showed they would be evaluated by the generally accepted Henneke Body Scoring system as a 2 or less, plus there were serious, apparently untreated injuries also photographically documents. A Henneke score of 2 or less indicates these horses are in imminent danger.

Based on the statutes as printed in this forum earlier, in my opinion there is abuse going on (whatever the "reason" or "excuse") and again in my opinion local law enforcement is not upholding the letter of the animal abuse laws of the State of Kansas.


----------



## lvponies

And didn't someone say in an earlier post that the sheriff was well aware of the condition of these minis and failed to do anything at all until everyone started writing and calling him? I'm glad they are getting water & hay and that a vet has been called in, but these minis did not get in this condition overnight and _if_ the sheriff was aware of their condition and failed to act until _forced_ to do do, he failed in his duties.



:


----------



## HGFarm

Mary (buckskin gal) I would love to walk in and file a report but I do not live in KS and am not an officer or agent of CMHR. The law states it must be one of those to file.



:

Also, the sheriff has to report to someone.. who is it? Is this a local county sheriff? Then he has a seargent and if that does not work, I am sure they have a captain..........................

Good idea about the transport suggestion also!

Edited for another suggestion- apparently if he is 53 horses over his ZONING restrictions, then there are Planning and Zoning offices with which a report can be filed. I know because when a friend of mine had purchased some turkeys chicks to raise to butcher, the neighbor turned her in to Planning and Zoning due to restrictions there. Then they had a calf her daughter raised for 4H- he turned her in again. Planning and Zoning had to send an officer out every time there was a complaint to investigate, so there are other ways to make noise


----------



## Katiean

If the sheriff is going out there daily and feeding and watering, then HOW IS THAT MAKING THE OLD MAN IMPROVE THE CONDITION OF THE HORSES? Is the sheriff going to do this as a public service and tend someones animals on the county's dime? I have heard of the "GOOD OL BOY" law in smaller communities. But, I think if I were a tax payer in that county I would put up a stink. If the CO sheriff here did that instead of making the owner responsible I would be throwing a fit. The OLD MAN is the one that is supposed to be tending to the horses and improving the conditions NOT the SHERIFF AND VET. Yes, these horses are getting help for now but as soon as all the attention dies down, Then what?


----------



## FMC Minis

In our 3 town county the sheriff is the head honcho. He is guided by the county comissioners only if they are aware of changes needing made. Otherwise our sheriff does whatever he wants. So there is probably no captian or sargeant, those don't exist in small counties. :no:

But Marty has a good point, that this is only a bandaid. And Kathy, if the sheriff is holding the owner's hand in feeding and caring...can the owner do this on his own? Apparently not. If I was the sheriff, I would turn my attention to asking questions as to who will care for your horses since you aren't able to get to them?

Also if the owner is over by 53, then why isn't the sheriff looking into getting them sold or surrendered, regardless of the care being given...he should be informative about those horses needing to leave. If the owner doesn't have the land and the sheriff sounds strict about him being over the limit, then why isn't he doing something about that too. 

I trully believe the owner said he was going to buy an addition 100 acres to save his butt, when they pointed out he was over stocked. I doubt he had the intentions too. Even more acreage isn't going to feed and water them in the winter.

Would someone with some livestock knowledge instruct them in livestock husbandry. They obviously are just being sweetened and not looking at the whole picture pertaining to the near future (winter).




: My support is for the mistreated horses and I don't think he deserves to have them, if he has had the money and truly cared about them, he should of had the motivation to do something before now.



:


----------



## Katiean

I agree FMC Minis. What is going to happen when the sheriff quits holding this old fools hand? I thought the order was for HIM to improve the conditions NOT the sheriff. People in that County NEED to know they are caring for this OLD MANS horses. I know I would not want to pay for somebody's horses on MY county taxes. If the Sheriff is doing this feeding on County time that is exactly what it is. I would want the person to surrender their animals. We had a woman that was a county official and she was impeached for using county funds for non-county work. Maybe it is time for the news to report on this. Both TV and print.


----------



## kung fu buckskin

I contacted the Topeka Capital-Journal when this all started to come to light. They didn't bother to respond.

If anyone is located closer to this than I am (I'm on the west coast) and would like to have a go at getting local media's attention, below is a list of some TV stations and newspapers. There are probably more, this is what I found mostly online.

Perhaps if enough people contact them they'll send an investigative reporter or do some kind of a story - especially if it is suspected that taxpayer dollars are being used to afford Mr. Trembly a "personal comfort zone" and particularly where so many individuals and a recognized rescue organization have already offered to step forward and handle the matter so the taxpayers wouldn't have to pay the bill.

I don't know this man and have nothing against him. Oh, wait, yes I do, there's a little matter of the subjects of those photographs....I am very sympathetic about age and infirmity -- but age and/or infirmity should not be used as an excuse to let this situation continue.

A google search turned up information that the minis' owner has received quite a tidy sum of money in farm subsidies over the past several years. Well - if that information is accurate, that's pretty scary - federal money supporting animal hoarding! Dear me, what WILL they think of next -- !! [Note to self: please keep the sarcasm contained!]

In many areas, if county Zoning/Land Use gets involved, it's the Sheriff they call to immediately get rid of the animals. Trust me, you don't want to know what usually happens to animals removed from private property in these circumstances. Unless there is someone on the zoning board who has a good grasp of the true situation, taking the complaint to zoning/land use might just end up being an unpleasantly two-edged sword.

Here's the media list. Some of the names on these connections were posted earlier in this forum.

Topeka Capital-Journal

www.cjonline.com (Jan Biles, Wayne Stewart)

Kansas City Channel 9 TV:

thekansascitychannel.com/contactus/index.html

KSHB Action news: [email protected]

http://www.kctv5.com/station/13482536/detail.html

[email protected]

www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/insideF...tUS?pageID=5.11

[email protected]

Fort Scott Tribune newspaper

www.fstribune.com

Robin Hixson

Editor

[email protected]

http://fourstateshomepage.com/

http://www.joplinglobe.com/

Pittsburg Morning Sun Newspaper http://www.morningsun.net

Parsons Sun Newspaper http://www.parsonssun.com/


----------



## AppyLover2

I would have to assume that buying another 20 acres will correct the legal over-population problem. That's probably part of the 30 day decision. If he has plans in action that will correct that problem I would think the sheriff would be obligated to allow reasonable time for the purchase to be completed.

As far as speculation about "the sheriff...going out there daily and feeding and watering".....who knows??? But if he is, I say Good For Him. If he is, he's actively demonstrating an interest in what's going on out there. I know visits by a law enforcement officer would certainly get my attention a lot quicker than just telling me I have to do better.

Like most of you, I'm sick over this whole thing!! I was planning to go to Uniontown and help with gathering the herd. I was planning to set up a quarantine pen in my yard so that I would be able to help some of those horses myself. I hate to think what their situation might be this winter. But I have to believe that the people making the decisions will do the right thing. After all, like Marty said" they are getting care now and the ball is rolling. If, after the 30 days is up, CMHR gets involved again at least they will be in better shape to handle the stress of shipment and adjusting to a new home. And if the vet is doing health certificates, they will be able to be moved out of state, which means more of them will find new homes.

Progress is being made even though it's much slower than we would like. They're in my heart and on my mind constantly, as I'm sure they're on all of yours.


----------



## FMC Minis

Here is a post earlier on in the thread:

It was suggested to me to contact the

Southeast Kansas Humane Society in Pittsburg, 620-232-1840,

a non-profit organization for more info as to what needs to be done.

Also contact KOAM TV in Pittsburg, who have done this sort of thing before. Koam has a website with email contacts. It's http://www.koamtv.com

And contact the local newspapers, ie. Fort Scott Tribune, Pittsburg Morning Sun, Parsons Sun, Iola Register, etc...

If anyone is looking for good places to express their concern.



:


----------



## Katiean

Today I called a couple of the news stations and a paper that someone listed here in this thread. I did get a call back from one of the papers and they told me that they didn't cover things like this. I am strongly thinking of NBC, CBS or ABC nightly news. We just had a problem with the wild horses here in Nevada where I believe it was 125 horses died and they don't know why. None of them were thin. They have Palomino Valley totally locked down. No Horses IN OR OUT. This is how Nevada deals with a problem with horses. Even though we have enough sand they don't EVER stick their heads in the sand and figure a problem will just go away. They FIX the problem.


----------



## HGFarm

Thanks for the sites there... will send my two cents worth... perhaps if we ALL contact the media, they will know this is a nationwide watch and wait thing going on here and not just three people over the back fence complaining.


----------



## Katiean

I have now emailed everyone I know. Even into Alaska asking people to call anyone they can think of to get the pressure on. I mean it can't hurt since the OLD CODDGER dug his heels in and won't budge.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

This is one thread where I think absolutely all people are in agreement!!

I can't think of another time this has happened.

I know that, had it been proven the old man had become feeble or had lost his money, we would all have been there behind him, helping him to get the mess sorted.

The fact that he lives away from the property is the key here- he has effectively abandoned these animals and will undoubtedly return to his old ways as soon as the Sheriff pulls out- Lord alone knows why the Sheriff is doing all this- what involvement does he have in the matter??

I am HIF+GHLY suspect when anyone except Animal control/welfare does things- I think the Sheriff might just be covering his backside- sweep it all under the carpet and it will all go away.

Note to Sheriff- it will NOT- we will still be here and we will still be watching.

What we desperately need is someone willing to actually go there, physically, and keep an eye out and talk to people around the area- at least once a week.

I would be happy to contribute towards gas money if there is anyone on the board worthing driving distance.

If they won't police it maybe we will have to???

I am afraid I know exactly what will happen.

Sheriff will feed and water for 30 days and get some men in to clear up a bit.

Place will be inspected and found to be OK

Case will be dropped.

Old man will go back to his old ways and the Sheriff will turn a blind eye to the whole thing.

OK people it is up to us yo make sure this does NOT happen.

We have to be watching.





Who else will???? :no:


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

Just caught up with my reading. Couple things I would like to add. Don't know if this is a problem everywhere or just Kansas but If you call in a complaint against someone you get investigated more then they do and with total disregard to lawbreakers around you. We were doing a bunch of repairs when the contracters finished our barn and of course we had complained that the neighbors kept putting thier horses inside their fenced lagoon. (YUCK) So the county inspector came to our house to investigate and we were sighted that our lagoon gate was missing (three foot gate that had broken and we were in the process of replacing and the new one was sitting right there) and that our chain link was more than 3 inches or some stupid crap off the ground and we needed it so that rabbits and other animals could not get in there and we had 30 days to replace it and get the gate back up .

OUR NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR HAS A LAGOON AND NO FENCING AT ALL. I am always having to give our labradore a bath because the second we let her out to play that is the first place she runs to! And in our neighbor hood (three acre lots so we are all real close) there is at least 3 people that have horses fenced into thier lagoons and last count 5 that had goats fenced in and I can not even count the number that uses the lagoon fenced area to keep thier dogs in. (disgusting) And it is not like they are hiding it. They have a shelter for the animal set up in the lagoon. And you can see three of these lagoons from my property. So that means that he stood there sighting us about 3 inches while he could see horses fenced into one lagoon, goats fenced into another and a third with no fence at all! OH and don't get me started on the Two puppy mills that are right here also. They did finally get rid of the tiger and the emu. I am not kidding. We even made the news.

So I got the warning loud and clear. Now when I complain I refuse to give my name, my address and I call from a public phone at work. HOW SAD IS THIS!!

All I am saying is that if this county is anything like mine they are more concerned about getting rid of people that rock the boat then about actually dealing with anything.

I need to move south!! OKLAHOMA hear I come!! (And now I step off my soap box.)

But I do only live 2 hours from the horses so if there is no one closer I would be glad to report to the forum But I could probably only make the trip once or twice a month.


----------



## AppyLover2

I have a question about quarantine. If the vet does do health certificates on these horses will it still be necessary to quarantine them for 30 days???? I know they would have to be kept separated from my horses until they got acquainted, but would quarantine still be necessary?


----------



## SunQuest

AppyLover2 said:


> I have a question about quarantine. If the vet does do health certificates on these horses will it still be necessary to quarantine them for 30 days???? I know they would have to be kept separated from my horses until they got acquainted, but would quarantine still be necessary?


I know some will not agree with me, but it is GOOD practice to ALWAYS quarantine ANY horse that has traveled on commercial transport, come in contact with other horses that are ill, or that are purchased from another farm.

You see, the health certificate is most often issued several weeks before travel, and all it means is that at the time that the vet was giving the exam that the horse in question was healthy with no obvious signs of illness. This doesn't mean that the horse will be healthy when you get it. As was mentioned earlier, shipping stress will cause dormant illnesses to reappear.


----------



## Buckskin gal

One of the news agencies that I contacted did send a reply this morning and this is what they had to say:

[Does anyone know about this thing that they are suppose to have cancer and were they being treated for such?]

Thanks for contacting us.

The Bourbon County Sheriff’s Dept. has told me that they have been in contact with a veterinarian. According to them, some of the horses are elderly and/or have cancer. This is why they look like they’ve been neglected. The deputy I talked with assured me that no neglect has been taking place; the man has plenty of food and other necessities for all of the horses. He said the horses with cancer are the closest to where the public can see, but the other horses further back into his property are younger.

Again, the deputy assured me no neglect has been taking place; but please let me know if you see otherwise.

Thanks again. We sincerely appreciate you taking time to contact us and also for your viewership.

Jordan Aubey

Reporter

CBS KOAM-TV/FOX KFJX-TV

Pittsburg, KS/Joplin, MO

[email protected]

[email protected]

(417) 624-0233 Ext. 155

(417) 438-6031


----------



## Mona

Now THAT letter, if it's contents are true, just MAKES ME SICK!!! :smileypuke:



Buckskin gal said:


> Thanks for contacting us.
> 
> The Bourbon County Sheriff’s Dept. has told me that they have been in contact with a veterinarian. According to them, some of the horses are elderly and/or have cancer. This is why they look like they’ve been neglected. The deputy I talked with assured me that no neglect has been taking place; the man has plenty of food and other necessities for all of the horses. He said the horses with cancer are the closest to where the public can see, but the other horses further back into his property are younger.
> 
> Again, the deputy assured me no neglect has been taking place; but please let me know if you see otherwise.
> 
> Thanks again. We sincerely appreciate you taking time to contact us and also for your viewership.
> 
> Jordan Aubey
> 
> Reporter
> 
> CBS KOAM-TV/FOX KFJX-TV
> 
> Pittsburg, KS/Joplin, MO
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> (417) 624-0233 Ext. 155
> 
> (417) 438-6031


----------



## SunQuest

WHAT????!!!! :no:

If some of the horses have cancer and the rest are fine, then why are there posts that say the veterinarian will not issue health certificates for any of the horses????

This all goes against the posts that members of CMHR made!

I smell something "fishy" here!

Did you direct the news agent to the posts made by CMHR officials??? Definately some type of coverup happening! If those horses with cancer are that ill, then they should have been under direct vet supervision and things like feet trimming and deworming and vaccines should be up to date. URGG!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal

The only way we would know if it is true or not is to have someone talk with the verterinarian that is suppose to be tending to them. If those horses do have cancer and are suffering, the least they could do is give them the dignity of being put down humanely. I am sure there is a chance that one law officer is protecting another and if they have not seen the situation for themselves they are only passing along what the other said. God, what are we to believe? Mary

Yep, it just doesn't seem to add up! I did send the link to Lil Beg forum so they could read what has been said! Please people, do help out by contacting news agencies or anyone else that may have information about this situation...we do want the truth! Mary



SunQuest said:


> WHAT????!!!! :no:
> 
> If some of the horses have cancer and the rest are fine, then why are there posts that say the veterinarian will not issue health certificates for any of the horses????
> 
> This all goes against the posts that members of CMHR made!
> 
> I smell something "fishy" here!
> 
> Did you direct the news agent to the posts made by CMHR officials??? Definately some type of coverup happening! If those horses with cancer are that ill, then they should have been under direct vet supervision and things like feet trimming and deworming and vaccines should be up to date. URGG!!!


----------



## Mona

Notice how that letter stated the horses were old "AND/OR" had cancer. So yes, they are old, but that is NO EXCUSE for them to be in that POOR CONDITION!!!! This SICKENS ME!! Some of you folks like Nootka that also have OLD horses need to send that guy photos to show what kind of shape OLD horses SHOULD be in!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2

Seems pretty obvious that, because of what the sheriff told Ginny about 30 days, there's something going on. Also they wouldn't be under the state veteraniarians care if nothing was wrong. Sounds like they're white-washing it for the media. :no: Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mona

OK, here a few more thoughts. IF these horses do in fact HAVE cancer and are in such POOR condition BECAUSE OF THE CANCER, then they are suffering the effects of cancer and should be/should have been humanely euthanized, and NOT left to suffer!!! If these horses were not even being fed or watered or tended to on a daily basis, I doubt very much they are being helped/treated for cancer!! AND, IF this is true about the cancer in these horses, when, how and by whom were they diganosed???? They likely got cancer from living in what APPEARS to be some hazardous waste material JUNK YARD!!


----------



## Margo_C-T

Oh, my....sounds like the reporter has been fed a line of BULL----!

I would surely like to hear the PROOF that any of the horses 'has cancer'-which ones, and when were they diagnosed by a vet? Is the State Vet doing tests to determine this, at taxpayers' expense(I think this is HIGHLY unlikely!)Are they being treated, or at the least, being given extra supportive care???

As to being elderly--well, I have a 25 YO miniature mare here. Yes, she is finally starting to show her age-hipbones a BIT more noticable, back a little dropped. I run my hands over her DAILY, to keep a close assessment of her true condition(especially as she gets hairier!). She is on Triple Crown Senior; I recently upped the amount gradually--GOOD alfalfa, and grass, at each feeding. She saw the vet recently to have her teeth checked(they had a full float just a year ago; he said she wasn't quite at the point of needing another, but instructed me to keep an close eye on her, and bring her back before spring if needed). She is still lively and vigorous--but to me, if they're elderly, it means they need MORE close care and attention--not being left to their own devices for no telling how long at a stretch! Those who've read this entire thread may recall what I said about this gentleman's reputation of keeping mares--perhaps he indeed DOES have horses that are elderly--but this is not a 'reason' for them to look as most do in the original photos!!

Like Mona said--this ticks me off, big time...this sounds like a pack of 'excuses'(not 'reasons')! I have no doubt that CMHR will soon again be needed...It's not at ALL surprising, sad to say.

(I have my donation on the counter to take down to the mail box. It is for wherever it is needed.)

Margo


----------



## kung fu buckskin

As many in rescue are aware, the "cancer" card is played frequently by hoarders as an "excuse" for why an animal is a walking anatomy lesson. Don't believe it for one minute! Shame on the media who gave that glib reply. Someone earlier said there's a "good ol' boy" scenario going on here and at this point I'd have to agree. Disgraceful, disgusting, and disheartening.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Cancer - what a JOKE!! Seriously - how do that many horses in one herd end up with cancer??? And old age - again - that is NO excuse! Many old horses continue to be easy keepers. And those that don't either need a little assistance to keep them going or they need to be humanely put down!

It would have to take extreme neglect to get horses in this shape! Especially our minis. How many of us have minis that practically seem to live on air - looking at food makes them chubby!

I thought I was over being mad about this (oh, who am I kidding - no I wasn't!) but this is WRONG, WRONG, WRONG. :no:



Buckskin gal said:


> Again, the deputy assured me no neglect has been taking place; but please let me know if you see otherwise.
> 
> Jordan Aubey
> 
> Reporter
> 
> CBS KOAM-TV/FOX KFJX-TV
> 
> Pittsburg, KS/Joplin, MO
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> (417) 624-0233 Ext. 155
> 
> (417) 438-6031



So Mary -

Have you replied to this reporter Jorden Aubey and let them know that you DO SEE OTHERWISE?? And that if they have ANYone at there station who has any experience with equines to please show them the pictures and get their opinion?

Oh I am just FUMING right now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal

Reijel's Mom said:


> So Mary -
> 
> Have you replied to this reporter Jorden Aubey and let them know that you DO SEE OTHERWISE?? And that if they have ANYone at there station who has any experience with equines to please show them the pictures and get their opinion?
> 
> Oh I am just FUMING right now!!!!!!!!!


No, as of now, I have not replied back to the reporter ...if that reporter is going to believe the Sherrif after reading the thread on this situation I doubt he cares enough to pursue it....maybe more people contacting the news agencies will give them a kick in the butt...will you help do that? Mary


----------



## SilverDollar

OMG!!! I'm having deja vu.

I went through a similar situation three years ago where the owner of the horses I rescued (and all his boarders) said the three horses were just "old"--in their 30s. Well, to make a very long saga short, the horses were in their 20s, their teeth were deplorable (I have lots of disgusting photos of before my vet did their teeth--1 1/2" long hooks where one horse couldn't close his mouth straight, and another with a cracked, abscessed tooth that was so badly infected we almost lost him.) I got the media involved--after the Humane Society refused to take action other than to issue a warning--and the reporter stuck with the story. It turned out to be a good one for her as she discovered that the owner and the Asst. District Attorney that had been assigned to the case, were good buddies who did team penning together and were both in the Cattlemen's Assn. That was all made very public in the papers and then the D.A.s office got serious. That D.A. was kicked off the case and the special investigator got involved. However, not surprisingly in the end, they did not file charges but the City Council terminated the owner's agreement with the city (he was running the public facility) and 25+ years of neglect finally came to an end. The D.A. office won't file charges unless they feel like they can win the case, and with animal neglect/abuse laws so lenient, they don't want to waste their time.

So, I am always skeptical (and sadly, cynical) with the "good ol' boy" networks because I have seen it in our large city of 100,000+ people. I'm sure a small town is worse.

I will be contacting the reporter with my story along with the photographs of the horses I rescued and any other information he might want. It might help him see that the "old horses" excuse is just that--an excuse.

Whew! I'll get off my soapbox now. Have to get my blood pressure back down!




:


----------



## Buckskin gal

I just know those littl horses will appreciate your help...thank you for caring



: Mary



SilverDollar said:


> I will be contacting the reporter with my story along with the photographs of the horses I rescued and any other information he might want. It might help him see that the "old horses" excuse is just that--an excuse.
> 
> Whew! I'll get off my soapbox now. Have to get my blood pressure back down!
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## Katiean

As for quarantine, I understand it. We just had 300 wild horses brought in to the Palomino Valley holding facility. Over 130 have now died changing them from "WILD" feed to "DOMESTIC" feed. Right now they have Palomino Valley locked down tighter than a drum because the horses are sick and they don't know why. They have sighn and yes, even armed guards. When they put up a quarantine here they lock them down so tight a fly can't even get out. As for the cancer, I have sent a follow up to ABC giving them the heads up on what they are saying and that you won't find that many cases of cancer in horses in one state let alone one farm. Maybe the EPA will test his ground.


----------



## Mona

Ginny, Jess, Gini or anyone else from CMHR...Have any of you heard anything about the statements made in this letter, before reading it in Mary's post just now?? Can you confirm this one way or the other?? Was any of this mentioned to you guys?


----------



## HGFarm

This is the response that I received from KOAM tv in Kansas when I emailed them in regards to this situation. This is a new one on me and do NOT see that this was mentioned anywhere previously.....

Is CMHR aware of this? Funny his herd has so much 'cancer' in it!! Especially since they are not GRAY!!

Their reply:

Thanks for contacting us.

The Bourbon County Sheriff’s Dept. has told me that they have been in contact with a veterinarian. According to them, some of the horses are elderly and/or have cancer. This is why they look like they’ve been neglected. The deputy I talked with assured me that no neglect has been taking place; the man has plenty of food and other necessities for all of the horses. He said the horses with cancer are the closest to where the public can see, but the other horses further back into his property are younger.

Again, *the deputy assured me no neglect has been taking place*; but please let me know if you see otherwise.

Thanks again. We sincerely appreciate you taking time to contact us and also for your viewership.

***** Are we getting a big run around or what**?? Someone please enlighten me!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

This is a load of old/cancerous horse crap! :ugh: I've emailed this reporter to tell her so and don't plan to stop there! I've had ENOUGH!


----------



## Buckskin gal

So you received the same response as I did??? Have you tried getting any other news reporters to respond to the situation? Mary



HGFarm said:


> This is the response that I received from KOAM tv in Kansas when I emailed them in regards to this situation. This is a new one on me and do NOT see that this was mentioned anywhere previously.....
> 
> Is CMHR aware of this? Funny his herd has so much 'cancer' in it!! Especially since they are not GRAY!!
> 
> Their reply:
> 
> Thanks for contacting us.
> 
> The Bourbon County Sheriff’s Dept. has told me that they have been in contact with a veterinarian. According to them, some of the horses are elderly and/or have cancer. This is why they look like they’ve been neglected. The deputy I talked with assured me that no neglect has been taking place; the man has plenty of food and other necessities for all of the horses. He said the horses with cancer are the closest to where the public can see, but the other horses further back into his property are younger.
> 
> Again, *the deputy assured me no neglect has been taking place*; but please let me know if you see otherwise.
> 
> Thanks again. We sincerely appreciate you taking time to contact us and also for your viewership.
> 
> ***** Are we getting a big run around or what**?? Someone please enlighten me!!


----------



## HGFarm

See my other post- I recieved the SAME EXACT letter and am sitting here at work just boiling.

Someone please email or IM me with the facts that they know- I will respond to the media.

WHAT A PILE OF CRAP :ugh:


----------



## miniwhinny

:no:


----------



## Katiean

Anyone know how to contact the EPA? If there are that many horses with cancer then there is something wrong with his property and it could be leaking into the human water supply. If her has to clean the property he will have to remove the property while it is being cleaned and it took 6months for each home in Murry, UT. If they want to cry cancer lets call them on it.


----------



## Katiean

http://www.epa.gov/rgytgrnj/contact.htm Here is a link for the KS region for the EPA. If people sent an email asking them to check this area because the Sheriff says the horses have cancer, maybe it would force them to TELL THE TRUTH. I would love the EPA out there MAKING them clean up that farm.


----------



## HGFarm

Someone needs to call their bluff and I agree that SO MANY horses having cancer is an environmental hazard. Mary (buckskin gal) my reply was copied and pasted- same exact verbiage that yours was. Ah, I see my new post was moved here on this one. I had time to contact one other group yesterday, but will get back at it tonight after work, and I will keep looking.

Here's a link for the EPA

http://www.epa.gov/

Perhaps they would like to see his farm listed under the 'Regional News' there at the bottom of the page

KS Highest percentage of cancer ever reported, all residents evacuated


----------



## SunQuest

Katiean said:


> Anyone know how to contact the EPA? If there are that many horses with cancer then there is something wrong with his property and it could be leaking into the human water supply. If her has to clean the property he will have to remove the property while it is being cleaned and it took 6months for each home in Murry, UT. If they want to cry cancer lets call them on it.


Very good point! Just think of all the innocent children that may be effected by what ever agent is causing the cancer in the horses!


----------



## HGFarm

Kansas is in Region 7 of the EPA

Here is more specific info- I would certainly worry about the 280 people that reside there! Had another thought- wonder if the sheriff and Mr. Trembly are cousins, twice removed or something?

Region 7 (MO, KS, IA, NB)

U.S. Environmental Protection Agency, Region 7

Toxics and Pesticides Branch (TOPE),

726 Minnesota Ave.

Kansas City, KS 66101

(913) 551-7020


----------



## kung fu buckskin

Time to light up the phone lines, folks.

Reporters who don't want to do anything about a story just send form e-mails out. E-mailing isn't going to do the trick. They will just put up the spam filters, or not respond (like they did to my e-mails) or send something written by their intern and passed on by their legal department.

They need to have it emphasized to them that if there is a cancer cluster there is an environmental danger to humans. They need to have it emphasized to them that the Sheriff of that county is not adequately performing his duties and may be mis-using taxpayer dollars. They need to have it emphasized to them that fall is West Nile season and that the garbage on the property is an enticing breeding ground for the West Nile mosquito - which means humans are in danger too!

And don't just phone the reporters. Call their editors too. Reporters are given an awful lot of leeway what they report on in either TV or print.

I'm doing this, hope some others can too. Long distance calls are expensive but if you buy one of the prepaid $20 cards at the warehouse shopping stores (in my area, it's "Costco") you get over 600 minutes for your twenty bucks. That really helps the budget if you're trying to shake loose the media on a story they'd prefer to ignore!


----------



## HGFarm

I would like to know WHAT vet attended these horses (or is this more blowing smoke?) and see the report filed. Has anyone from CMHR spoken with or know who this was?

Here is also the information to the Kansas Governors office - Gov. Kathleen Sebelius

Contact the Governor

Office of the Governor

Capitol, 300 SW 10th Ave., Ste. 212S

Topeka, KS 66612-1590

Voice 1-877-KSWORKS (1-877-579-6757)

Local 785-296-3232


----------



## SunQuest

deleted post... Sorry... Just thought that more attention may be better even though I am not a fan of that group at all. :no:


----------



## kung fu buckskin

Please be very, very careful and research the issue of others' experiences with this organization very, very carefully before getting PETA involved. They have a different agenda than rescuers do and there are stories online from individuals and rescue groups that got that organization involved with results very much different than what the rescues actually sought. Each person considering this should research and make up their own mind. Keep in mind your goal of rescuing and re-homing these horses and understand that there are some organizations out there with other plans that fit with their own missions that may not be the same as yours.

Is anyone able to get a video of the horses and actually take it to the local TV stations? Maybe then they would pay attention. I hate to be so cynical but it would sure get viewers' attention to see a same-day video on the six o'clock news!


----------



## Mona

I agree with kung fu buckskin...I would definately not be wanting to get PETA involved!


----------



## HGFarm

I would avoid them too- it appears to me that a majority of them may be candidates for their state mental health facilities. Medications can work wonders nowadays, but can't cure everything!

I would contact the Governors office and the EPA. Still concerned as to weather a vet REALLY went out there or is this just more smoke being blown by the local deputy.


----------



## Katiean

If you are concerned about long distance, If you have a cell phone use it. I never use all my minutes and I figure these horses are worth it. As long as the horses get taken care of I don't mind if I can't help out there. At least I can help man the phone lines. Just let me know where else I can help and if I come up with anything else I will let you know. ABC has contacted me twice. I hope they do something.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I guess I am more left wondering what CMHR feels and what they have heard from the area? I know they said they had some info they could not give out at that time and I wonder if doing all of this will be counter productive to whatever (if anything) is going on behind the scenes?

can someone from CMHR please advise?


----------



## RedWagon

I have been sick and not on, but my husband has been reading about this situation. There are so many posts and I don't want to miss anything or misquote anything so could someone directly involved send me a timeline and details about everything? I do have a family member in TV news in Kansas City. I won't promise anything, but I will do my best to get him involved if I have some details to send him. He is an anchor so should have some pull with the station.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Buckskin gal

I think by contacting news agencies [and CMHR has asked us to write to save these little guys..that is the heading of this thread] we might expose this type of situation and if something is done just maybe it will help open some eyes as to how ownership must claim responsibility. I hope it also helps others consider what they might need to do for proper care of miniature horses. Of course different people will see this in different ways ....if it is, as the reporter says the sherrif stated, we need to be more concerned than ever, for maybe there is something on that place that is causing cancer in the animals.....this could cause cancer to people also. Cancer is a scarey word be it for horses or humans....checking this all out, I feel, is very much needed and we can onlydo it as best we can. mary



Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> I guess I am more left wondering what CMHR feels and what they have heard from the area? I know they said they had some info they could not give out at that time and I wonder if doing all of this will be counter productive to whatever (if anything) is going on behind the scenes?
> 
> can someone from CMHR please advise?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

RedWagon said:


> I have been sick and not on, but my husband has been reading about this situation. There are so many posts and I don't want to miss anything or misquote anything so could someone directly involved send me a timeline and details about everything? I do have a family member in TV news in Kansas City. I won't promise anything, but I will do my best to get him involved if I have some details to send him. He is an anchor so should have some pull with the station.
> My email is [email protected]


OMGod! Julie, this is an excellent idea!!! CMHR, please contact Julie directly so she gets the real facts and can forward them. It just may work!!


----------



## virginia

I am getting a little afraid at the way some of these comments are going. One statement about the gelding possibly having cancer seems to have spread to the whole herd. Speculations are getting way off the chart. CMHR has not stopped trying to get these minis. We are just persuing other avenues. There are more pictures of these minis and they have been sent to other Government Offices dealing with Animal Cruelty, to the EPA, to contacts within HSUS etc. We are getting responses back, positive ones. If everyone jumps on the bandwagon, some of these people may back off. So I'm not saying not to contact anyone you choose, just PLEASE be polite when you and do NOT accuse anyone of wrongdoing until all the facts are in. We are trying our hardest for these minis and I'm starting to see some light. I for one do not want to go there in winter to rescue them, but NOW. This is a public forum and you can say anything you want WITHIN REASON. If you do not know the facts do not post them here as such. It only makes our job that much more harder.

All the pictures will be posted here later today so you can all see what we have been looking at. They are pretty much a duplicate of what you have already seen. Just more of it. There are 15 minis total in the picturesand all are in need of help. I can only assume the rest are like that, despite what the Sheriff tells us. This however, is my OWN OPINION.

Thanks to all who have donated leads, halters, wormers, money etc. My gut feeling is still that they still will all be used for the KS Minis.

Thank you,

Ginny St Pierre, President CMHR


----------



## Buckskin gal

I do think we need to read carefully. Gini, do you know if there is a vet out there and if it is true as to some of these minis having cancer? If you can give us hope by telling us as much as possible of the baby steps you are taking in success, we really would appreciate it. I do understand that there are some that know a lot more than what has been said on here..just helps others if they hear of the progress. thanks, Mary



virginia said:


> I am getting a little afraid at the way some of these comments are going. One statement about the gelding possibly having cancer seems to have spread to the whole herd. Speculations are getting way off the chart. CMHR has not stopped trying to get these minis. We are just persuing other avenues. There are more pictures of these minis and they have been sent to other Government Offices dealing with Animal Cruelty, to the EPA, to contacts within HSUS etc. We are getting responses back, positive ones. If everyone jumps on the bandwagon, some of these people may back off. So I'm not saying not to contact anyone you choose, just PLEASE be polite when you and do NOT accuse anyone of wrongdoing until all the facts are in. We are trying our hardest for these minis and I'm starting to see some light. I for one do not want to go there in winter to rescue them, but NOW. This is a public forum and you can say anything you want WITHIN REASON. If you do not know the facts do not post them here as such. It only makes our job that much more harder.
> 
> All the pictures will be posted here later today so you can all see what we have been looking at. They are pretty much a duplicate of what you have already seen. Just more of it. There are 15 minis total in the picturesand all are in need of help. I can only assume the rest are like that, despite what the Sheriff tells us. This however, is my OWN OPINION.
> 
> Thanks to all who have donated leads, halters, wormers, money etc. My gut feeling is still that they still will all be used for the KS Minis.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Ginny St Pierre, President CMHR


----------



## virginia

The only word that we have had on a Vet being at the Farm is from the Sheriff! The info on a couple of old minis having cancer is again from the Sheriff. Do I personally believe the Sheriff, I honestly don't know. I would like to.

Other rescues are starting to offer assistance to us, mainly the big horses rescues in KS and an advisor from the Idaho Rescue. Hopefully those of them that have been involved in huge rescues like this and know the proper people, friends, contacts etc to make will come through for the minis. They are out there now making contact. As of right now, I am told that an Animal Control Officer in a large Kansas City (who is a horse person) will be going out there soon in person so we can get a first hand report and see what is actually being/not being done. That truthfully is all I know right now.

Pictures coming later.

Ginny


----------



## kung fu buckskin

I believe the cancer comment was from the reporter at KOAM-TV, one Jorden Aubey, who wrote a letter pasted into posting No. 444, given directly to that by the Bourbon County Sheriff's office, a deputy. I looked at that post again to check Aubey's letter and didn't see anything about "one gelding."

The point is well taken -- that things are bad enough without exaggerating.

However, it seems as though the red flag of cancer in this herd was relayed to this group via a television reporter quoting what was actually stated to that reporter by the Sheriff's office.

But even "cancer" isn't any excuse for these horses' condition. Cancer is seldom seen in horses except for melanoma, mostly in grays (happens in all mammals with the gray gene) and even then not all melanomas are malignant, and even if malignant many horses outlive these usually slow-growing cancers. And "wasting away to nothing" doesn't happen in equine cancer cases as fast as it does in humans (not to belabor a very grim topic). That is one of the reasons it is so hard to diagnose in horses. I had a horse in the 80's with cancer of the omentum but it was determined only on post mortem exam. He never wasted away to a skeleton, he never looked or acted sick until two weeks before the end, his organs simply failed. The examining vet who did the PM said based on the level of cancerous growths inside this horse he had probably been growing his tumors for many years.

And if there is a single horse, or multiple horses with cancer in the Trembly herd, who made that diagnosis, what is the prognosis, and what treatment (even palliative care or hospice care) is being given to comfort that horse (singular or plural?). It seems to me to be an awfully handy excuse grabbed off the shelf to put off a nosy reporter....especially when this "excuse" is used by almost every hoarder who has been written up in the news. I'm sure you're all familiar with the script - it goes something like this: "But I WAS feeding him - he just has cancer and he's OLD."

I'm sorry but when I hear that a hoarder or someone sympathetic to the hoarder is using the cancer excuse, my radar really goes up.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Thanks Gini. You do give some hope! Mary



virginia said:


> The only word that we have had on a Vet being at the Farm is from the Sheriff! The info on a couple of old minis having cancer is again from the Sheriff. Do I personally believe the Sheriff, I honestly don't know. I would like to.
> 
> Other rescues are starting to offer assistance to us, mainly the big horses rescues in KS and an advisor from the Idaho Rescue. Hopefully those of them that have been involved in huge rescues like this and know the proper people, friends, contacts etc to make will come through for the minis. They are out there now making contact. As of right now, I am told that an Animal Control Officer in a large Kansas City (who is a horse person) will be going out there soon in person so we can get a first hand report and see what is actually being/not being done. That truthfully is all I know right now.
> 
> Pictures coming later.
> 
> Ginny


----------



## Katiean

I did call the Governors Office. They said they had not heard about this. What I told them was that Supposedly the sheriff and a vet went out there. I told her the Sheriff gave the owner 30 days to improve the horses. I said that On the thread it stated that the Sheriff is going out and feeding the horses not the owner. I told them that it was the Sheriff that told a reporter that the horses were thin because of cancer not neglect. I then gave my opinion that if there are horses with cancer in that pasture there is a potential EPA problem and potential harm to the community. This is what needs to be told to the officials. If another group takes over or if they want to work with CMHR then so be it. The main thing is that the horses get help. Not who GETS to help.


----------



## HGFarm

Ginny,

The media  is telling US that the deputy in KS told THEM that the horses had cancer and that is why they looked like that!!! Obviously the news people are being told things to make them 'shut up and go away', and CMHR is being told something else!!!

Did ANYone from the deputies office or the 'mystical vet' say anything to CMHR about these horses having cancer or being 'old' and that was why they are in this condition?


----------



## Tabitha

Ookaaaay, I've been reading this thread but not posting anything up to now--I do know something about how rescue attempts like this go and for a bit there it seemed like this was going okay. If the sheriff was supervising the feeding of these Minis, that was okay. I'm not surprised that someone warned the owner that he was in danger of losing at least 53 of his horses because of the fact that he had too many for the land he owns--that's an obvious risk of going public in a big way prior to having the authorities look the situation over. A surprise visit it always much better than one the owner has been warned about & has had time to prepare for. Doesn't sound like this guy prepared by getting his horses fed, he just went & started dealing on some extra land. So, it doesn't surprise me either than he was given 30 days to get things in order. I don't like it, but that's generally how it works unless there are horses actually down.

I would be surprised if after 30 days these horses were to continue to be cared for properly--just because of the fact that the owner is older, doesn't live on site, has no way to get out there daily to care for them, cannot handle the hauling of feed...and is apparently not real interested in hiring someone to do the work for him. Still, I was hoping that at the end of 30 days there would still be someone (like the sheriff) watching over the situation, and that he would pursue the matter of having the horses removed if/when they are no longer being cared for.

I am a little frightened now by these e-mails some have received from KOAM. It seems like the sheriff might be trying to sweep this under the run and pretend that it isn't really an issue. Maybe he really is on top of things and just doesn't want a big hoopla in the media? But I am not counting on that. I just phoned the number given for Jordan; it is the main phone at KOAM, and I asked for him, then for Stephanie Marsh who is the morning producer (who isn't in this late in the day) and finally got put through to the newsroom. The newsroom has been getting many calls on the Uniontown Minis. The newsroom is not interested in taking this any further. They have been told by the sheriff that there isn't a problem, the horses have been seen by a veterinarian & are under his care, they are old & have cancer and there isn't anything to be done, and if the sheriff says it is so, then it must be so. The sheriff would not lie. I asked the gal if she had ever had anything to do with any horse rescues, and she said yes, several in the local area. They were all old, cancerous horses. That's what the vet diagnosed, and therefore it is true.

I asked her if anyone at KOAM had actually talked to the veterinarian. She said no, only to the sheriff, and they believe the sheriff, why would he lie? I told her I really don't know, there could be a number of reasons, but what I do know is that not all of those horses are old and/or have cancer. Those are starving horses. Well, she said, that's not the information we have. I said "and you aren't interested in looking any deeper than that are you?" and she responded with "why would we?" The sheriff has spoken and that is good enough for the newsroom. Obviously they do not have an investigative reporter, at least not one that is interested in helping horses. I am very disappointed in the media. I really thought there was more interest in helping animals in need, but the media just does not want to go there.


----------



## kung fu buckskin

Well this sure sounds like something for 60 Minutes or 20/20 or some other network news investigation. Just keep in mind - John Stossell (sp?) one of those investigative reporters on one or the other of those shows, has said on the air that he doesn't care for animals. So he sure wouldn't be the one to talk to!

But what those in-depth investigations seem to really like to dig the dirt on is (1) local law enforcement protecting the bad guys and (2) local media protecting local law enforcement and (3) the bad guys winning until the investigative reporters take them down and embarrass them nationally. Even in the Michael Vick case the FBI had to step in because local police were dragging their feet and local media was downplaying it. Not til national media and national law enforcement got wind of it was something actually done.

What I'm trying not very well to say is this: this is no longer just about a group of starved horses. This is also about elected officials not doing their job in upholding laws that a lot of people care about and worked very hard to get on the books. And it's about those same officials telling their own "version" of the story (disinformation? or spin?) to those looking to shine some hard light on the situation, to keep them from doing so. This is about taxpayer dollars maybe being misused in the service of those officials covering their sorry heinies. And worst of all it is about dozens of concerned citizens being STONEWALLED in their united effort to get some positive results out of a very bad situation.

I just wonder what other crimes this Sheriff would let go -- because he seems to be the the only one in charge of that county and if it's his personal decision and directive as to what gets dealt with (truthfully or not) and what's allowed to slide on by. Somehow I had a better concept of democracy than that. I guess I don't know enough about small towns - are most of them run by a sole decision-maker? Is he really the only one there who decides what the law is and whether it needs upholding?

I'd sure be interested to know whether Vern Trembly had previous horse "issues" in Colorado and then maybe moved to Kansas to be able to start hoarding all over again - like maybe investigated or even charged in Colorado with horse neglect? Anyone in Colorado that could check court records in his former county (he apparently lived in the town of Wray). If he is hoarding in Kansas he probably was hoarding before he got to Kansas. Just a thought. Hoarders who get in trouble in one state often move to another to be able to continue hoarding. We had one out here - she had over 600 dogs and cats, got in lots of trouble over it and then moved just 10 miles over the state line and darned if she didn't start right up again causing more animals to suffer and die before she finally got stopped.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Have you contacted 60 minutes and others to ask if they would look into this? Would you if you haven't? Mary



kung fu buckskin said:


> Well this sure sounds like something for 60 Minutes or 20/20 or some other network news investigation. Just keep in mind - John Stossell (sp?) one of those investigative reporters on one or the other of those shows, has said on the air that he doesn't care for animals. So he sure wouldn't be the one to talk to!
> 
> But what those in-depth investigations seem to really like to dig the dirt on is (1) local law enforcement protecting the bad guys and (2) local media protecting local law enforcement and (3) the bad guys winning until the investigative reporters take them down and embarrass them nationally. Even in the Michael Vick case the FBI had to step in because local police were dragging their feet and local media was downplaying it. Not til national media and national law enforcement got wind of it was something actually done.
> 
> What I'm trying not very well to say is this: this is no longer just about a group of starved horses. This is also about elected officials not doing their job in upholding laws that a lot of people care about and worked very hard to get on the books. And it's about those same officials telling their own "version" of the story (disinformation? or spin?) to those looking to shine some hard light on the situation, to keep them from doing so. This is about taxpayer dollars maybe being misused in the service of those officials covering their sorry heinies. And worst of all it is about dozens of concerned citizens being STONEWALLED in their united effort to get some positive results out of a very bad situation.
> 
> I just wonder what other crimes this Sheriff would let go -- because he seems to be the the only one in charge of that county and if it's his personal decision and directive as to what gets dealt with (truthfully or not) and what's allowed to slide on by. Somehow I had a better concept of democracy than that. I guess I don't know enough about small towns - are most of them run by a sole decision-maker? Is he really the only one there who decides what the law is and whether it needs upholding?
> 
> I'd sure be interested to know whether Vern Trembly had previous horse "issues" in Colorado and then maybe moved to Kansas to be able to start hoarding all over again - like maybe investigated or even charged in Colorado with horse neglect? Anyone in Colorado that could check court records in his former county (he apparently lived in the town of Wray). If he is hoarding in Kansas he probably was hoarding before he got to Kansas. Just a thought. Hoarders who get in trouble in one state often move to another to be able to continue hoarding. We had one out here - she had over 600 dogs and cats, got in lots of trouble over it and then moved just 10 miles over the state line and darned if she didn't start right up again causing more animals to suffer and die before she finally got stopped.


----------



## Katiean

I have contacted ABC and they have gotten back with me 2x's. In case they want more info from me would someone from CMHR get me their phone number that I can give them so they can get the info from you guys that are a bit more in the know then I am. Also the Governors office might need to talk to you all.


----------



## AppyLover2

I know Martha Stewart has mini donks. Do we know any other celebrity with their own show who has minis? If Oprah has them (we do know she's an animal lover) Lisa Lee (maybe Lisa Ling) might do an investigative report for the show. Hardly as exotic as the places Lisa usually goes, but might be something to think about.

Having said that......I'm trying to analyze what Ginny says. I wonder if, in a very nice way, she's trying to ask us to back off with the media contacts and let CMHR handle it? The fact that an animal control officer (especially one who knows horses) out of Kansas City is going to visit Unionville is great news.


----------



## FMC Minis

:new_shocked: For those asking about small county enforcement. No, I can personally say, it is NOT appropriately cared for on certain instances.

I live in a very small county and some issues escalate while others aren't important...all depends on who is in charge at the time and who it called it in.

They get their favorites to pick on and others that don't have that position of authority or large social class only get the breeze in the wind.

So yes, it is a good possibility this is getting shoved under a rug, per the unimportance to the people trying to fix the problem.

I agree with the previous post about getting onto the trouble makers so they shutup instead of actually dealing with the problem reported. That does happen alot in a small county.

I was told personally things about the law enforcement by someone that lives extremely close to there, and it wasn't a very promising encouragement for a serious interest.






As per the statement with the newsroom, that is typical too, cause in a small area, everyone knows everyone, and if they are all intwinded then they are going to assume they aren't lying so it can be a waste of time to try and convince them differently. :no:


----------



## Mona

AppyLover2 said:


> I know Martha Stewart has mini donks. Do we know any other celebrity with their own show who has minis?



I thought I remembered Whoopie Goldberg owning a mini or more??


----------



## kung fu buckskin

You might recall that recently on the TV program "The View" Whoopi Goldberg defended Michael Vick's dogfighting activities as being "part of his culture." No doubt Whoopi would suggest that Vern Trembly's "culture" permitted hoarding and neglect of horses because he is located in a farming community. Hey - after all - according to Whoopi they're only animals. Mere property to be disposed of as he wishes.

I am NOT a Whoopi fan and she lost a great deal of her fan base when she defended Vick's dogfighting.


----------



## Mona

Sorry, I was not aware of her comments in regards to that.



kung fu buckskin said:


> You might recall that recently on the TV program "The View" Whoopi Goldberg defended Michael Vick's dogfighting activities as being "part of his culture." No doubt Whoopi would suggest that Vern Trembly's "culture" permitted hoarding and neglect of horses because he is located in a farming community. Hey - after all - according to Whoopi they're only animals. Mere property to be disposed of as he wishes.
> 
> I am NOT a Whoopi fan and she lost a great deal of her fan base when she defended Vick's dogfighting.


----------



## Marty

_The only word that we have had on a Vet being at the Farm is from the Sheriff! The info on a couple of old minis having cancer is again from the Sheriff. Do I personally believe the Sheriff, I honestly don't know. I would like to. _

I think I smell a rat.

I'm thinking that I'm getting purdy dang suspicious.

I'm thinking that if this place is small towny, one hands feeds the other and nobody's going to rat fink on thier homies.

All we have is the Sheriff's word that he has fed and watered and hayed the horses this past week and the vet is out there doing wonderous things and they are both on the scene with Mr. T who has now decided to step on up and rescue his own horses, dropping a few grand to bring the little horses up to speed. We are supposed to be resting at ease because the Sherrif rolled up his sleeves and pant leggins and has everything under control.

Is his word good?

I hope so and we're going to find out.

The wheels are still turning.

And that you can count on.


----------



## Gini

I was asked to post these pictures of some we have.

If these horses don't look like they need help I don't know what to say..


----------



## miniwhinny

:no: Those poor babies :no: .


----------



## runamuk

kung fu buckskin said:


> You might recall that recently on the TV program "The View" Whoopi Goldberg defended Michael Vick's dogfighting activities as being "part of his culture." No doubt Whoopi would suggest that Vern Trembly's "culture" permitted hoarding and neglect of horses because he is located in a farming community. Hey - after all - according to Whoopi they're only animals. Mere property to be disposed of as he wishes.
> 
> I am NOT a Whoopi fan and she lost a great deal of her fan base when she defended Vick's dogfighting.


She did not defend him and even stated she abhors dog fighting. What she said was there are people in some cultures where dog fighting is accepted and can be considered a normal part of their culture. The US consists of many different cultural backgrounds and not all of the areas view things the same way. There are a number of countries where dog fighting is an acceptable form of entertainment. I personally have never understood how dogfighting, co_ck fighting, etc is one bit different from boxing, kickboxing and extreme cage fighting..............I find it it ALL to be equally barbaric and pointless.

As for the situation I can already see where it will go, too many outsiders getting pushy only furthers slows the wheels of justice, this could end up a very long running saga. For those who think HSUS or PETA might help that would be the last thing I would want rabid AR folks who would like to see the end of all domestic animals :no: :no: the mini's would very likely get the needle and they would get more PR moments, after their outright lies during the Vick case I do not know how anyone hasn't figured out what they are up to.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Like I said in a earlier post I really think we all need to take a breath and wait till someone from CMHR tells us what they need next- I do think that to many trying to go over this guys head and it will end up hurting the situation

Remember he has friends on this board who are telling him what is being written and what is going on- I can bet you at this point the sheriff himself is reading this and all of this can be very counter productive

Any vet who truly believes these horses are not in immenint danger (not a one)got his diploma from the back of a comic book but that aside while we are all angry and upset I think we really need to look to the BOD at CMHR to tell us what and when they need us to get involved


----------



## appymini

Is this SHERIFF



related to the owner of these poor minis.?I am starting to wonder if that might be the case?


----------



## Marty

*NEWS UPDATE: *

As of this evening, we have just learned that TV Channel KWCH Channel 12 has agreed to

look into this story. This can happen as early as tomorrow or

sometime this weekend.

Let's hope this does not fall through. I do not see that happening.

We still have others in authority that are supposed to arrive on the scene also, and hopefully they will get

there as early as tomorrow.

We promise you updates as we get them and are allowed to release them.

Just please bear with us.


----------



## Katiean

That is good to know Marty. I sent the last pictures posted to the governors office too. Lets hope something gets done now. I think if we had all the pictures from the start we might have had an easier time getting help.


----------



## HGFarm

I can tell you that Mr. T lived in this county prior to the move to CO, so he is a 'homeboy' there. I hope they do go out there.... any way we can get their report on tape- somebody in KS?

I hope they do go, because this is the reply I got from the other news station who is sending the generic copy and paste replies. It's obvious they dont care.

Their response to telling them my thoughts on the 'cancer'

Thanks for your submission. I am not withholding this story due to my personal ethic or ability. I was, am, and will be in steady contact with all news directors at our station regarding this story. Thus, my last e-mail to you remains consistent and true to our station’s decision as a whole.

Once again, thanks for contacting us.

CBS KOAM-TV/FOX KFJX-TV

Pittsburg, KS / Joplin , MO

[email protected]

[email protected]

(417) 624-0233 Ext. 155

(417) 438-6031


----------



## AppyLover2

We're bearing with you guys Marty........it's just so darned hard to sit and do nothing when soooo much needs to be done. I'm sure those of you who are actively involved are frustrated, but at least you're doing something besides just sitting on your hands like the rest of us. That's really the hard part. Our hearts are breaking - especially since the new pictures have been posted - and there's not a darned thing we can do about it. Guess all we can really do is pray. I know I'm definitely sending special prayers out that help is out there somewhere for those poor horses who are in such critical need of care.

God please keep them safe until we humans can help them ourselves.


----------



## HGFarm

Here's some interesting info off the new stud book online

IF this is correct, there are 158 horses registered to Vern and or Vern & Mary Trembly. The last ones I see that were registered were in the year 2000. None since. It's pretty amazing, cause he still has horses living from the late 70's and tons from the mid 80's. Gee no wonder they have 'cancer'- they are ancient.

If anyone has access to the A regular stud book, perhaps someone can double check the numbers? Some of these were registered in Mary's name only but not a lot


----------



## AppyLover2

Newspapers! Has anyone contacted the newspapers??? Here's a link that lists papers in that area. If we can't get help from the TV stations maybe the newspapers would be interested in putting it in print. Goodness knows we have pictures to back up our story.

http://localsearch.live.com/localsearch/De...KS&cat=1814


----------



## Marty

Well if those statistics are near correct, give or take a dozen or so, that means with good care the horses are now supposed to be getting, assuming we are being told the truth, Mr. T would be paying out about $20,000 a year for farrier work, vaccines, feed, hay, and let's say about another 5 or 10 grand a piece for the cancer patients.......ya think????

Sorry, I'm not the village idiot.

Very

Frustrating.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Lisa, Do you think anyone that has been adding to this thread is trying to go over Vern Trembly's head? I know we all don't think alike but darn it, this is abuse and anyone being quiet about abuse of any, person or animal is only aiding the abuser. I know what it is like to have been abused and had no one to speak up for me....these minis don't have any voice except ours to speak for them. I would much rather hear it shouted from the roof tops of every home in America that these little horses have been abused then to have anyone sit with their hands over their mouth. It is because of silence that these minis have come to be the way they are. This may be bigger than what CMHR can handle and by speaking out there is a good chance more help will be given. We were asked to write.....

As for the sherrif, I hope he is reading this forum and I hopehe does see that we care and are concerned. If anything is said on here that he doesn't think should be said, he can step up and tell us about it. that would be the brave and honest thing to do. We do want facts and we do want the truth and if we aren't getting it, to pass on, then he is the one that could help that. Mary



Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Like I said in a earlier post I really think we all need to take a breath and wait till someone from CMHR tells us what they need next- I do think that to many trying to go over this guys head and it will end up hurting the situation
> 
> Remember he has friends on this board who are telling him what is being written and what is going on- I can bet you at this point the sheriff himself is reading this and all of this can be very counter productive
> 
> Any vet who truly believes these horses are not in immenint danger (not a one)got his diploma from the back of a comic book but that aside while we are all angry and upset I think we really need to look to the BOD at CMHR to tell us what and when they need us to get involved


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I would think with the reference to where they live, and the rabbits it is someone who posts on this thread alot... as those things have been mentioned several times the state and the rabbits and the rabbit rescue and show rabbits but I could be wrong

Now all of that said again I realize this is frustrating and it is heartbreaking to look at those pictures.

I know how helpless we all feel knowing another night has gone by and these poor things are in the same situation.

I also know these things take time and the reality is horses are property in the eyes of the law. There are only a few in the right position to actually help that truly care and I am trusting that CMHR with the help of other rescues are doing what they can the best way they can to ensure things keep moving forwardand I am sure they have gotten advice on what and how to say it to officals to keep them from turning off completely and working to go forward it is a VERY THIN LINE.

Again for us the line is not thin we know what we see however the law doesnt work that way like it or not.

I understand we want action and we want it now for the horses but please lets try and refer to CMHR board members and see what actions we can take that will help not hinder the process.

I would rather it take 2-3 weeks to get something done then to anger the wrong people and have it be 2-3 months or longer till anything is done.

Yes our system sucks just ask any child who has been a victim of abuse but you have to force yourself to work within the contraints of the system if you want to have any shot of it working for you not against you.


----------



## HGFarm

Wow. Pretty amazing insinuations.

Who said the Red Cross and other charities didnt get money for Katrina victims? Or didnt pass it on to the victims? Funny, two men were arrested and jailed and have to pay back the thousands they stole from Red Cross by filing false Katrina claims! After 10 months the Red Cross okeyed about 12 million dollars to be paid out. The payout went to the businesses that had offered to help with the repairs, rebuilding or whatever. No, they were not just going to hand a family a check for $8,000- we all have a good idea what would happen with that. It's not that funds didnt go out, it was all the fraudsters who jumped on the bandwagon to get a free check to spend on a new car, a vacation or plastic surgery! Or hey, how about the season football tickets that were purchased on some of the 1.5 million dollars worth of debit cards that were mailed out to supposed victims.

Nearly 6300 medical personel were sent to help with victims- what if those folks had said they were not interested in helping?

Nearly 100,000 damaged roofs were covered with the 'blue roofs' so that the families could continue to live in their house while repairs were being done. More than 112,000 mobile homes were used as housing for folks that needed them. More than 1.3 million inspections were done in three states to get accurate reports of what the actual impact on homes were.

More than 99 million cubic yards of debris and trash were removed and disposed of at a cost beyond 3.7 billion dollars. More than 650 million dollars was paid out for hotel and motel rooms for those that were homeless. Six BILLION dollars was provided to victims for housing and other needs. And over 15.3 billion was paid out to National Flood Insurance Program policyholders. This is all only a drop in the bucket.

For ONE backhoe cleaning up debris, do you have a clue what it costs to run one per day?

The folks at CMHR donate a lot of their time and their own finances, but do you think that they should just foot the bill all on their own? Dont donate anything because heaven forbid, they might get paid back $20 for the $150 they spent on gas to haul horses to safety, or to a vet somewhere? Or a free tube of wormer for a horse they are putting hours into to try to save that doesnt even belong to them?

Do you think this is all for free? How about adding up the cost of a few tons of hay, wormer for over a hundred horses, antibiotics and other meds for those that will need it, not to mention the farrier work, shots per piece, etc.... the final bill just for MINIMAL stuff could be astounding.

Go ahead and go through life being skeptical and sitting on your hands, but when you need help, remember how many you helped in your lifetime, and expect to get back what you gave out.

Unfortunately, with all the 'things being collected', if they are not used on this bunch of horses, they will certainly be used on another. I have about seen my fill of emaciated horses the last week to last me a lifetime. Perhaps you should volunteer to help out at a homeless shelter, battered women's shelter or some place and see just what it costs to run something like that on a daily basis and look at all the people there that are 'not getting help'.

Sorry I got off topic here, but what an unbelievable attitude and things to say about folks that are seriously trying to help out here and get some of our equine friends out of horrible situations that they should never have been put in!


----------



## Marty

I'm physically sick of looking at those pictures and do not care to see them again so I'm not going to look anymore. It makes me puke knowing that I am here and not there.

Katiean, I'm very sad that you have chosen to bash CHMR on other forums and once again, you do not know the GREAT lengths that have been taken by many other people whom you do not know who they are or a thing about that are working with us behind the scenes to help these little horses. We already offered to refund money to anyone that wants anything returned that they sent they can have it back right now this minute no problem. I know that Ginny's ears are sore from having two phones going at once in each ear from her round the clock and two different computers going and she hasn't sleep in days. I know that Shannon must be pretty much blind by now going through paperwork and she's got kids to tend to also. Jess has probably got a huge headache at the very least from the whole thing and I'm trouble shooting a million things and I haven't been able to visit the dad blasted freggin cemetary this week yet to visit my little boy darn it. We all have our own families and our own horses to care for and much of our daily "normal" work has gone to heck in a handbasket but we are not complaining one bit we are working on this. We want those horses saved now and fast and today in good loving homes so badly we can't stand it but running your mouth around the net is hurting the reputation of CHMR this we do not need especially now when our credibility is on the line to get this rescue done. So if you still feel the need to bash people for doing the best we possibly can than I don't know what to say to you. I told you before we still have many wheels turning like you cannot imagine and I am very sorry they are not turning fast enough to suit you but it is what it is and we are only human so dang it give us a break here!

PS: Michael I'm coming tomorrow no matter what and I won't foget your Dr. Pepper. Love Mommy.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I believe an earlier post did mention that the usual CMHR fee was being waived at this time for those coming forward to be fosters?

And CMHR - I doubt if you were considering it, but PLEASE don't change your requirement that people supply a vet and farrier reference!! If those simple references cannot be provided or an explanation cannot be provided (such as "I am my own farrier"), I would be so scared about the type of environment these horses were going to end up in.

Why would one ever think it would be a good idea to take on a starved unhealthy horse if they can't get a vet out to their farm in an emergency situation?? If I had that problem here I don't know that I'd want to own any horses at all, let alone take on horses such as these.

And why in the world would anyone lambast CMHR for attempting to be prepared to take in these horses by requesting donations? They have even said they are willing to return donations if they do not get these horses and that is what the donators would like to happen. What else would you have them do?! They are working with a situation that they don't have control over - they are just willing to pick up the pieces and save these little horses if they are allowed to do so. And being somewhat prepared is the only real chance they have at doing this successfully.

Animal rescue is hard work! If you let it, it can take up just about every second of your life and it can take most if not all of any extra resources you might have, if you're willing to give them.

PLEASE give rescuers the respect they deserve! They aren't doing it for any personal gain, they are doing it for the animals. Cheers to you, CMHR!


----------



## Marty

_I believe an earlier post did mention that the usual CMHR fee was being waived at this time for those coming forward to be fosters?_

And CMHR - I doubt if you were considering it, but PLEASE don't change your requirement that people supply a vet and farrier reference!!

Yes, this is an emergency situation so we have waived the membership fees for this particular rescue in Kansas because it's of catastrophic proportions because there are so many horses, where we need so many homes available right away. We need Kansas people first to foster, and then permanent homes after wards when they can be released from out of state of Kansas.

Yes, we are also still very much screening all applications and many have already been ok'd.


----------



## SilverDollar

Ginny, anyone who has rescued and rehabilitated horses KNOWS how hard your volunteer job is with CMHR--one you do out of the goodness of your heart and soul. Those who think you are in it for the money are among the most ignorant people in the world. It takes an extraordinary amount of time, energy, personal (and family) sacrifice, and yes, money, to do rescue of animals, especially horses--due to the logistics of their size and zoning laws (you can't just put them in any backyard). And to take on public officials in rescues--now that's a huge challenge (but doable!). (Been there, done that.)

I am sure that the majority of people on this board sincerely appreciate all the hard work you do, as evidenced by the many who are willing to jump in and help in any way they can, no matter how small. :aktion033:

It is unfortunate that some people feel the need to slander and libel CMHR and other organizations who step up to the plate to do what needs to be done in times of crisis. :no: Personally, I believe in karma and what goes around, comes around.




:

I hope that we can meet one day and swap stories. And I pray you continue to have the strength and courage to do what needs to be done, in spite of insensitive people.



:

Take care.

Rebecca


----------



## SilverDollar

Marty said:


> ...I'm trouble shooting a million things and I haven't been able to visit the dad blasted freggin cemetary this week yet to visit my little boy darn it.


Marty, after reading about the kind of person Michael was here on Earth, I can only imagine that he is grinning ear to ear at what you are doing to help these little horses.



: It sounds exactly like what he would have done.

A HUGE thanks to you, Jess, Shannon, and all the other "behind the scenes" people who are working so hard to save these horses (and of course all the CMHR board members, too).



: :worshippy: Hugs to all of you!! Don't give up and keep the faith...we're all behind you.


----------



## AppyLover2

I had a thought on how we may get more information and possibly more help. Could you people in Kansas contact your vet, show him the pictures, tell him that we're trying to help the horses and ask him for advice. Ask if there is a "state vet". If so, who is it? Does your vet know that person well enough to call them to verify that care is being given? Ask who he thinks should be contacted. Maybe if we can get a Kansas vet (or 2) involved they can help get us some of the answers we're so desperate for. Just a thought, but possibly worth a try.


----------



## kaykay

I would rather it take 2-3 weeks to get something done then to anger the wrong people and have it be 2-3 months or longer till anything is done.

Lisa hit the nail on the head with the above statement! Its a very fine line to walk to get help to the horses and not make the situation worse. Is it frustrating? YES!! Situations like this always are and they always seem to take much longer then anyone wants. But we have to keep the ultimate goal in mind here and just keep plugging away.

This does remind me of the situation with hurricane Katrina. We plugged away non stop for weeks until we finally got hay and feed into the state for the Bradford family(and helped move horses to safer ground). many of you were here when that occurred and it was quite the situation. It didnt happen overnight and it was so frustrating but in the end we got it there and also helped many other farms there.

The great thing is that thanks to the ones on this thread that helped, the horses are better off now then before (they are getting hay and water) Yes its just a baby step but still a big improvement for the horses. I do think the local authorities know that CMHR and others are watching and will not go away. Slow and steady wins the race and helps the horses


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Lisa and Marty I bow before you both. Ginny I know personally how much you care and how this just physically hurts your heart as it does all CMHR members and the rest of MOST of us. I am not posting here daily because I am patiently waiting for the wheels to turn and turn they will.

Anyone who dares to bash CMHR or any of it's members should be ashamed. You walk a mile in their shoes, spend a day dealing with situations like this and then see what's what. No excuse for it, it plain tickes me off that some folks just gotta be negative and cause trouble. This is a situation that earmarks what is yet to come. This is the dry run, the learning experience of rescues to come in the next few years, it could set a precident, so for God sake, for the horse's sake back down, let those who are giving their all do their job and in time, YES IN TIME, things will get to rights. JMHO!!! 

I applaud any and all involved in helping these horse in any way large or small but help is what we all should be doing noy hurting those who are giving everything to help themselves. Where would the horses be if there was no one to care and make miracles happen! CMHR and other rescues make miracles happen, let them do it.


----------



## HGFarm

We ASSUME they are getting feed and water- this is coming from someone who changes the story when talking to different people... sorry I am skeptical but there are too many shadows of doubt going on there with whether those horses were really seen by a vet and if they are getting any care in my opinion.

I agree that sometimes things take time, but I think the 30 days is stall.... and if the horses are 53 more than what is allowed, then whoever is in charge of that governmentally needs to get involved and have them removed. That is double what he is allowed there.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

There are also folks outside of CMHR and this forum that are working on this, as a lot of people know about these minis now. So whatever anyone's thoughts are about what we should do and shouldn't do, or what is or isn't being done - it's not really up to us. Other officials have been alerted to this situation (as mentioned in previous posts) and it sounds like they are planning to investigate the matter further. Whether that helps things or sets things back, is again out of our hands. We can only hope that it helps.


----------



## lvponies

If there are others working on this situation, it would be helpful to know what is being done. I think alot of the questions and skepticism on this post have to do with the not knowing. It's really easy when people love minis as we do, to let our imaginations, fears and past experiences take over. Ginny has said before that there are things that cannot be told at this time. We need to trust CMHR and other rescue organizations to do what they do best.....save these horses. I have complete faith that they are working as hard as they can to do just that.



:

I am one who also donated money to help these minis. As I told Ginny, if the money doesn't end up being needed for these horses, I'm sure another one down the road will need it. Keep the money and use it where it is most needed. I trust Ginny and CMHR to do just that.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

lvponies said:


> If there are others working on this situation, it would be helpful to know what is being done.



Hi -

The info I know is mentioned in previous posts recently, about some outside officials being contacted. And I would bet there are other private individuals that are trying to contact whomever they think will help as well. Even non-horsey folks that are in small animal rescue are starting to hear about this situation, and they probably won't enlighten us - they may not even know anything about Lil' Beginnings or CMHR.

Sorry, I didn't mean for my post to sound secretive.

Renee


----------



## HGFarm

It doesnt make for good organization or a good 'action plan' if nobody knows what anyone else is doing. If there are others working on this, perhaps they could get together with CMHR and everyone work as a team. It is just the best interest at heart for the horses, not who does what. Twenty heads are better than 10 when it comes to ideas and getting things done. Various experiences help too.

It is not the rescues that I dont trust- when you hear different stories coming from the same source to different places as to what is and is not being done there- and the story keeps changing, it makes me doubt that some people (I am NOT refering to the rescues) are not doing what they say they are or are trying to create a smoke screen for some reason. And unfortunately knowing human nature as I do and past experience, some folks just dont do what they say they are going to...




:

In my older age I have had to make myself on believe what I see with my own eyes or hear with my own ears from the source, not the grapevine.


----------



## Marty

*News Update *

For what it's worth I can share a little bit of info with you this morning:

The hay quality has been upgraded. Confirmed.

The owner is feeding the horses corn and some mixture called "soy mill"??? :new_shocked: Confirmed.

On a good note, you will be happy to hear that 12 of the miniatures have been sold to a private party locally that came forward who we know nothing about. It was a personal deal between Mr. T and the person and I have no other information on the new owner of those 12 horses to offer.

That's 12 down......one hundred and something left to go......


----------



## Reijel's Mom

[quote name='Marty' date='Sep 28 2007, 12:28 PM' post='888940'

On a good note, you will be happy to hear that 12 of the miniatures have been sold to a private party locally that came forward who we know nothing about. It was a personal deal between Mr. T and the person and I have no other information on the new owner of those 12 horses to offer.

That's 12 down......one hundred and something left to go......

Not to be Debbie Downer - but I sure hope this is a better situation and not some ploy on the part of Mr. T. Lots of times in equine rescue, when an owner is encouraged to downsize, horses just get moved elsewhere and are reported to have been sold.

But thanks for updating, Marty - very glad to hear another report that they are being fed.


----------



## Tnkrtoy

Gini said:


> I was asked to post these pictures of some we have.
> 
> If these horses don't look like they need help I don't know what to say..



I live about 1 hour north of Uniontown. I saved the pictures to my computer. Gini, do I have your permission to show the pictures to equine vet clinics in my area. Maybe they would help the effort.

Thank You


----------



## AppyLover2

On post # 507 I included a link to newspapers in the Unionville area. I was a bit reluctant to contact any additional media sources without knowing how CMHR felt about it so I contacted Ginny. She said to go ahead with it. So I'll be sending letters to those newspapers. If anyone else would like to do so, the web addresses are provided.

Tnkrtoy that is a great idea. Very early on in this thread permission was given to use the photos in any way that might benefit the horses. I posted some ideas earlier that I hoped could be posed to some Kansas vets. My suggestions included asking the vet if there is a "state vet"; if so, whether your vet knows who that person is and if so, do they know them well enough to contact them to try to confirm any of the information we've been given about these horses receiving vet care.

If you contact your vet I'm sure any/all of us would be very grateful to hear what they have to say.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

HGFarm said:


> It doesnt make for good organization or a good 'action plan' if nobody knows what anyone else is doing. If there are others working on this, perhaps they could get together with CMHR and everyone work as a team. It is just the best interest at heart for the horses, not who does what. Twenty heads are better than 10 when it comes to ideas and getting things done. Various experiences help too.


I 100% agree with this, however, I think that this story is creeping across our country at this point. The miracle of the internet/e-mail! My point was not every single one of those people that are compelled to "do something", whether that be to write to a legislator, news show, newspaper, or whatever, are probably not all going to be coming to "us" here on this forum or to CMHR to let them know. And of course not all of us have ALL of the facts on this, certainly myself included, which is why I personally am letting/trusting CMHR to do what is right. So there is probably going to be some misinformation out there, and it might well not be coming from those of us on this forum. But the GOOD thing is I think those sad pictures do speak for themselves!

I do know that at least one other rescue and I'm betting more ARE working with CMHR on this. The president of IERAL (a group I volunteer with here in Iowa) has indeed written some letters, and she has included CMHR on these.

So there is a great group of people that are coming together on this!


----------



## Magic

I've only just gotten through reading all of this thread; the photos are heart-rending, and I have to say that if a vet really did go out there to see those horses in person and subsequently stated that none of the horses are "in imminent danger", then he's an idiot. :new_shocked: Those horses are starving to death, plain and simple, and there is no way that THAT MANY horses are old and have cancer. There are obviously VERY YOUNG horses in those pics.

I'll be sending in a donation to CMHR, to be used as necessary. Hopefully CMHR will have a chance to help with these horses, but as in the past, my donation is to be used as they see fit. And I thank all of those that volunteer and work so hard to help all the poor horses, year round. :aktion033:

Sending prayers that these poor horses in Kansas can be saved...


----------



## Marty

*Here's some information for you that you may not realize about the State Vet:*

The State Vet (whom I have spoken to) can be of NO service to us or the animals. None, nada, nothing, period. His job has NOTHING to do with abuse and cruelty, starvation issues in any way, shape, or form. His job is to investigate things like contagious diseases in horses and cattle, rabies, EIA, things of that nature. Not something like this. This is entirely a legal matter that does not involve his office. He was in fact called on this case and he did refer the callers to the local Sheriff. The State Vet is completely out of the picture and no need to continue discussing his involvement in this case because there isn't any.

*The Sheriff's Department:*

Whom also I have spoken to, has not dropped the ball and I have no reason to believe they have.

For a while I thought we were getting a snow job, but that is not the case. I felt good taking to these guys who in fact are sick over this situation going on in their county. As one deputy told me, this is not good for Unionville and they want this mess in their county cleaned up pretty quickly. They do not like negative publicity one bit and hate this has happened there. I like their attitude! CHEERS AND RAH !!! :aktion033:

They are following every letter of enforcing their law which says they had to issue that *30 day warning* which they have done. They are the ones that brought out an equine vet (who I also know who that person is) to assess the situation as a professional, so they would be able to dot every "I" and cross every "T" in this case as their starting point. *According to the law*, they gave the owner 30 days to make serious changes and efforts in the way the horses are being cared for, which he is.

Now, you and I may not like the way the changes are being implemented....feeding corn and whatever else that soy junk is, and maybe it is not good enough for you, or me, (or the horses) but as it stands at the moment, changes (even as insufficient as they may be), to improve herd quality are taken place by the owner and have to be noted by the SO.

So you must understand that there are laws and channels to be followed.

The Sheriff's office is there daily or every other day and continue to keep the lines of communication open with this man and constantly are pressuring him to a surrender. They do feel there will be "some kind" of improvement in 30 days since they are being fed, however that remains to be seen. They do realize we are on stand-by for them 24-7.


----------



## Mona

So is it still the Sheriff's Office that is feeding and watering these animals? If not, then WHO is? Also, why have they not been able to have the vet speak directly with CMHR about the condition of these horses? And what are their expectations as to what they will see at the end of the 30 days?


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Marty said:


> *Here's some information for you that you may not realize about the State Vet:*
> 
> The State Vet (whom I have spoken to) can be of NO service to us or the animals. None, nada, nothing, period. His job has NOTHING to do with abuse and cruelty, starvation issues in any way, shape, or form. His job is to investigate things like contagious diseases in horses and cattle, rabies, EIA, things of that nature. Not something like this. This is entirely a legal matter that does not involve his office. He was in fact called on this case and he did refer the callers to the local Sheriff. The State Vet is completely out of the picture and no need to continue discussing his involvement in this case because there isn't any.
> 
> That's a good update explanation on the state vet, because earlier posts did say differently. Just good to know how things work.
> 
> And it sounds like they are working as best as they can right now. Seems like the only way things could have resulted in an immediate seizure was if the equine vet that saw the horses had said these animals were in imminent danger?


----------



## kung fu buckskin

Well, I have just had enough. ENOUGH. I now have had two e-mails from KOAM-TV, apparently from this Aubey person. The first e-mail was not only snotty and arrogant in tone, it also stated that I had contacted this person before the one I DID send, which I had not, and was very dismissive of this cause. The second e-mail basically accused me of calling myself by some other name (Sally "Rider") and this Aubey person basically "ordered" me to investigate this forum! And the tone of that e-mail was downright rude! If anyone would like to see the inquiry I sent to the station it is polite and informative just as the rescue suggested. There was absolutely no call for these rude, snotty and arrogant responses which were clearly being directed at more folks than just me.

So I'd have to agree with whomever it was earlier that posted that very appropos comment about the messenger being targeted for retaliation -- it certainly turned out to be right on target!

As for the rest? Well I guess this old lady would would have to offer her opinion that ignorance, apathy and abuse in Kansas are not limited to what is being done to these horses--these things are very much alive and well in the Kansas media.

Count me as completely OUT of this fight. I have better things to do with my time, my energy and my money than subject myself to abusive attacks by a bratty little TV reporter who, along with his/her news editor, has already basically called all of us lying idiots.

Sarah Katherine Moore (yes - my real name even though Aubey insists I'm calling myself Sally Rider)


----------



## albahurst

Even though doors may shut, I am confident others will open. As a Kansan, I send a heartfelt thank you for your help- it is appreciated!



:

Peggy


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Marty, thanks for the update. I am glad to know what has been going on. It didnt' seem like there was any place to get news or facts. Very difficult to wade through 54 pages of a topic!

Marsha


----------



## HGFarm

Who the he** is Sally Rider? Yes, I got the door slammed in my face by the same station, though not the same person, but it was made clear they were NOT interested in helping in any way. Maybe THEY made up the cancer story? Who knows?!!

Marty that was a great update- thank you.

Here is the info I found on soy mill - not much- - - -

Dry mixes of zinc salts with particulate proteinaceous feeds for ruminants decrease the rumen digestibility of the protein thereby increasing the nutrient value of the feed to the ruminant. The zinc salts are incorporated as powders external to the particles of feed material. The protective action against micro-organism attack on the protein is provided in the rumen. The dry mix feed materials can be used with beef and dairy cattle and sheep.

Soy ingredient Use

Feed for poultry, Indirectly for

swine, beef, and animal products

aquaculture like meat, eggs

and milk

Its basicly a cattle feed- heres a link to the big article on the stuff and other soy stuff

http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0532e/t0532e11.htm

Kansas, a great place to be from- oh crap, I was from Kansas......... :no:


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I can't help but think that some folks must have called this station, identified themselves with this forum, and been very rude when they didn't get the answers they wanted to hear??

Possibly they meant well but got a little too heated or something?

Just a guess.


----------



## kung fu buckskin

Reijel's mom, I did not call (phone) the station. As I said in my above post, I e-mailed the station and was polite and informative in the e-mail. Not only did I get an initial rude reply but in a second reply via e-mail from that station I was informed that I was calling myself by another name.

At this point because not only am I being treated very rudely by media that we were encouraged to contact in a manner in which we were encouraged to do that, but also now evidently you seem to believe that I have somehow misbehaved. I did not make a "heated" telephone call to this TV station.

Please do not consider me part of this cause any longer. Good luck to those who are more interested in saving miniature horses than making groundless accusations against those who were trying to assist in the way that the rescue suggested we try.


----------



## HGFarm

I didnt take it as a statement to you, I just took it as a general statement that somebody MAY have called them- I just emailed- dont have time for calls.... maybe they are just crabby because they dont want to be bothered- after all, they did tell us that the horses had cancer... where did they get that from? Nobody had mentioned it before they did?


----------



## Marty

Kung Fu Buckskin I have no idea what you are talking about. No idea of any Aubrey person or Sally Rider, never heard those names, have no clue. Sorry. I am not aware that anyone called any radio station either and very sorry those that tried were abused by them. If I knew anything about that I would spill it to you in a minute, but personally I don't.

Mona: Good questions I will attempt to answer best I can;

_So is it still the Sheriff's Office that is feeding and watering these animals? If not, then WHO is? Also, why have they not been able to have the vet speak directly with CMHR about the condition of these horses? And what are their expectations as to what they will see at the end of the 30 days?_

The Sheriff himself is not feeding or watering. The owner is doing that work himself. I believe the Sheriff and his Deputies may have helped him unload hay at one point and helped put it out for the horses at first, something of that nature but no, they are not doing the physical part of daily feeding. They are there watching the horses eat on their daily checks.

The vet can speak to us at any time. I have her name and number to call and I did but she was out several times, but she also probably won't tell us anything we don't already know. She is not acting in the capacity of the vet for this farm. She only was acting in the capacity of a trained, licensed professional for the Sheriff's Department ONLY so they could have a legal documentation that these horses were assessed by someone trained in equine medicine for their reports.

The owner has contacted Kansas State University Equine Department for their guidance. That conversation is not known to anyone but apparently he has chosen to reach out for them for help and guidance in solving his problems. I get the feeling he really wants to do the right thing deep down inside but has so many people telling him what to do at once and jumping all over his case and screaming and yelling at him he may have figured he could trust the KAU with his story. That of course is just my personal take on why he has involved them. But I have documented proof that he is in fact talking to them because he trusts them. I also can tell you we do not think he has not brought in a vet as of yet to act as "his farm vet" that we know of to get the horses up to speed on any vaccines or de-worming.

The expectations in 30 days well your guess is as good as mine. If the owner continues to feed as he is doing now, in 30 days we all know the horses may have gained a few pounds. This is so tedious because we here all know that it is safer that they don't gain quickly so once again, so I hope he's not panicing and over feeding. It's a catch 22 that only remains to be seen.

As for the stuff he is feeding, he did tell the SO at one point that corn and soy stuff is always what he used to feed the horses. At the moment what he is feeding is neither here nor there, it's still considered "livestock" food which is within the law. Please keep in mind baby steps, all the way, baby steps.

I just want to remind you guys that I know you are beautiful people and only are feeling the pain of these little horses like any good horsemen would. I know how hard it is to keep calm and wait and wait and wait. I'm very impatient too but please, use me as an example of someone that knows the law and justice takes time and nobody knows that better than me.

Much Love To All


----------



## Mona

Thank you Mary Lou for re-opening the thread, and thank you also to Parmela for sending that "update". That was definately a glimmer of hope, and I do know you will keep us all updated as you hear more. Good Luck at the shows!


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Reijel's Mom said:


> I can't help but think that some folks must have called this station, identified themselves with this forum, and been very rude when they didn't get the answers they wanted to hear??
> 
> Possibly they meant well but got a little too heated or something?
> 
> Just a guess.


I'm glad I have the opportunity to clarify that this statement was not meant towards any one person, and I am sorry that it was intrepreted that way. I really was just guessing that there had to be some reason that this station had started to act in this manner, whether or not it even had anything to do with any of us. Lots of people have seen the pictures now and know the pictures were posted on this forum.

I've no intention of making any of this personal, I'm only interested in those horses being taken care of in a way that they deserve. So I do apologize if any of MY comments are scaring people off, I'm just a passionate person when it comes to animal rescue, I spend most of my free time dealing with it.

Thanks so much for the new encouraging update re: the station now taking a 2nd look at the matter. It was just disheartening to know that anyone could look at those photos and not see that there was a legitimate problem there.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

A word about Soy Meal.

I use it and have used it for a number of years as a supplement as it is so high in fat and protein.

The problem is if it is Full Fat Meal and is not mixed with something else it is going to be far too rich.

I feed, LITERALLY, a handful per horse, either during the winter when they need a boost or to the show horses (and Yes, it is GM!!! I really do not mind and none of my horses have turned into Gerbils or grown another head. Yet




: )

The meal I am using at present is labelled as "45% Protein"

I REALLY do hope this is not what he is feeding!!!!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

Ginny,

I have a friend who works for a business that makes animal/livestock probiotics. I use their products for my minis, and for our alpacas when we used to raise them. They work very well! When I called her to reorder something I needed, I asked if she could ask the owner of the company, if they might be willing to donate any of their products to help if it is needed. I got an e-mail tonight from her, and the owner said they would be willing to donate a 1 gallon jug of MSE Liquid Drench, which is basically a more concentrated liquid version of their probiotic paste. If something goes through with this rescue, and you want to use this product, they are willing to donate it. Just let me know right away when it is needed, and I will have her send it to you. This may be a great something to have for these little ones who would be put through alot, both the stress of a new change of environment, and feed.

She is also in Kansas, and will hopefully be filling out an application to foster.


----------



## HGFarm

Thank you ML for reopening and the update!!! Excellent!

Rabbits, it's not soy meal, it's soy mill feed.

Will look forward to further updates from folks!!


----------



## AppyLover2

Mary Lou thank you sooo much for reopening this topic. My darned computer was down all weekend and I was totally starved for news about the horses; my neighbor even came this morning to find out what the latest news was.

Does anyone know whether channel 12 or the animal control officer out of Kansas City was there over the weekend???

Oh yeah....I sent an e-mail to the newspaper in Fort Scott (which is about 15 miles from Unionville) they e-mailed back and said they might get in touch. They didn't.


----------



## Marty

*Small Update:*



Does anyone know whether channel 12 or the animal control officer out of Kansas City was there over the weekend???

Not sure but I doubt it.

We have encountered many obstacles in our way but that's ok because it is just making us work that much harder. We are proceeding forward as fast as we can. EDITED AGAIN: I cannot tell you more at this time. Virginia will update when there is something to offer.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Can you tell us wht the "many obstacles" have been? With our concern, it helps for understanading the situation. thanks< Mary



Marty said:


> *Small Update:*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether channel 12 or the animal control officer out of Kansas City was there over the weekend???
> 
> Not sure but I doubt it.
> 
> We have encountered many obstacles in our way but that's ok because it is just making us work that much harder and keeping us fired up. We are proceeding forward as fast as we can. Something will be going down very soon. I cannot tell you more at this time.


----------



## stanlee

Any updates??????? Just been a few days and the minis in Unionville have been on my mind. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## kaykay

I dont know details but I did talk to Ginny and they are still working on this everyday!


----------



## stanlee

kaykay said:


> I dont know details but I did talk to Ginny and they are still working on this everyday!


Thanks Kay. This is such a sad situation. Just hate to think what the little ones are in for this winter.


----------



## Marty

We are totally and completely on top of this case.

We are hoping for a breakthrough very soon.

As soon as there is something to report, you better believe that we will let you know,

and that's a promise !


----------



## lvponies

Hope we hear something soon!!



:


----------



## virginia

This an update on the "MINI CONCENTRATION CAMP" in Kansas.

Jess Freer and I went to Kansas Thursday night and spent Friday morning spinning our wheels at the Sheriffs office. Supposedly he was not there. Eventually his deputy came out and told us that there was nothing to worry about out at the farm. Said the minis just needed some worming, that Mr Trembly was taking care of it. Bull S**t!! I told him that we were there to simply put an end to rumors and speculation and to prevent PETA from stepping in and putting their little town in the spotlight. I also told him we needed to see the minis for ourselves so we could report back to all you concerned people. He told us that Mr Trembly had nothing to hide and would not mind us going over to the farm. This is exactly what we wanted to hear. It was the only reason we stopped by the Sheriffs off as we knew we would not get any help there but needed permission to go to the farm.

It is as bad as anyone could speculate. In order for me to get the the trailer where Mr Trembly is supposedly living, I had to go through the field where the minis are. Several of them came up to me with a hopeful expression on their pitiful little faces. One gelding who is missing an eye followed me everywhere. The flys in his eye socket were horrible. I made it to the trailer and climbed up on the blocks to the door. Knocked..noone in. I looked through the glass door and saw some hay on one side and on the other I could trash piled up on the counter about a foot high. There is no electric or water going to the trailer where we've been told Mr Trembly lives while he is caring for his beloved minis. No way can anyone live there, it not habitable. Another lie! I left my CMHR card on the door so he would know we had been there.

On my way back to the truck, I passed through the herd again. Most I could pet as they just stood there. I cried! The backbones and hips were painfully prominate, their heads hung down and they followed me again, hoping for some food and attention. There are several pens with minis in them. All are horrible looking. I think most are the stallions as I didn't see any stallions in the herd. There is one pen that is about 12 x 12 that a single mini is in. He walks in circles. Same circle, just walks and walks, it is so sad. Cried again. Another pen has a single weanling. His legs are bad, doesn't seem to walk well. There is a round bale of hay in the filed. There were 20 minis around it eating. I wondered why the rest wern't out there too till I saw what they were eating! iI looked like someone baled weeds. The whole 80 acre farm is either weeds, dirt or trash. I could not see one edible blade of grass. I watched as one mini picked up a dried stick and ate it. Cried again. Checked the main herds water buckets...no water...not a drop.

Jess and I left after that to meet with Ronni, the woman who originally contacted us with the report of starved minis. She supplied the pictures you all have seen. Ronni is very willing to file a complaint with the DA We ran out of time to do anything else with the local officials as it was Friday and they were all closing up for the weekend. One of us will be going back to meet with Ronni and go with her to the DA on Mon or Tues. As I really don't want to do another 12 hour drive (one way)we are hoping a Kansas volunteer will step up.

Jess headed home and Ronni and I went back to the farm. No one had been there. We had stopped at noon and were now back at 4pm. I couldn't stand it and watered the minis. So arrest me!!! I got mobbed when I started putting water in the buckets which all had about 2 to 3 inches of mud and who knows what else in the bottom. I spent about an hour there petting and checking the minis while Ronni took more pictures. According to Mr Trembly the few minis that looked skinny were his old ones. I checked teeth on most of the worst ones and only found one that might be considered old. The rest were NOT old, just starved. There are several minis who are in good shape. Maybe 4 out of the 100 plus I counted. There is also a very healthy looking donkey who is just a bit bigger than most of the minis. It was hard to tell if any of the minis are bred as most have wormy looking bellies. Some of these minis will not be around much longer if something is not done. The Sheriff seems content to do nothing till his 30 days is up and his office seems to think everything is just fine at the farm. Well, I don't!! It is a toxic waste dump, with no pasture, trash all over the place, noone is living on the farm and it looks like Mr Trembly should be in jail for what he is doing or should I say NOT doing with his minis. There is absolutely no shelter for them. There was no water till I put some out, practically no food and what there was didn't look edible. The minis in the many pens looked worse off then the ones in the field and they are misirable looking.

All I could see last night when I went to bed was those hopefull looking little faces, hoping I had food for them. I cried myself to sleep.

Pictures will be posted shortly.

I am sick and disgusted at the legal system, Mr Trembly and the people in that county that see what is happening and don't do a da**ed thing. I am also going to post a copy of the Statute of the State of Kansas under which I think Mr trembly can be prosecuted. As of July 1of this year it is a Felony to abuse an animal. That includes, no water, food, shelter and reasonable medical.

I have painted a picture of starvation and abuse. I just hope it gets to the right person. CMHR is doing all it can at the moment, but I promise all of you, one way or the other, these minis will be helped.

Pictures shortly, just as soon as I can upload them

Ginny,Very sad President of CMHR


----------



## Jill

Thank you for the update, but it is so heart breaking to read. I cannot imagine actually being there, and being unable to do anything. You must be just drained emotionally. I will look at the pictures when you post, but am sure it will break my heart.


----------



## Mona

Well, I am at a loss for words...this just confirms what I have suspected all along. How pathetic! I knew it was not just bad teeth!!!


----------



## Minimor

Does the show Animal Cops ever film anywhere near Kansas?? Someone at work suggested that the other day.


----------



## Marty

We are here now to tell it straight to you, hook, line, and sinker. We could not tell you things before because as you know there were way too many stories and that is why Ginny and Jess had to go there to see it for themselves, to confirm that we have in fact been lied to over and over and time and time again to no avail . The minis have not be taken care of like we have been promised one bit.

I want you guys to know that there is a good chance the Sheriff and also Mr. Trembly has been reading this forum and maybe keeping an eye on it. Do I look like I care? There has also been a leak to PETA about this case from a forum member.

Both Sheriff and Deputy blatantly lied to me and oh, did you know that some of the horses were born in the 1950's and 1960's and that is why they are skinny???? Those are the ones that Mr. Trembly loves the most he said and actually cries when he is asked to surrender them. They are his beloved pets he told me.

Yes, that is just part of the bill of goods they sold me. Do I look like some body's fool? They Sheriff also told me on the phone that the only other problem with the horses is that they have worms. He said just a good stiff worming will make them all better. He also told me they are in no imminent danger.

Now that we have the truth, we are pulling out all the stops since we have the first hand evidence we need to move forward and by golly this is going to hit the fan in many directions.

MORE: We went above the Sherriff's department since they won't do anything. We contacted the Attorney General. They already knew about this case but said they can do nothing as they cannot over ride the Sheriff, plus they don't do animals. We went to everyone and everyone pointed us right back to the Sheriff and said he was the only one that could do anything about this. The only exception was the KBI Kansas Bureau of Invenstigation who we contacted also. They said they can investigate the Sheriff's department if we care to file a report against them, but they cannot do anything to help the horses either. We looked outside the loop also at other organizations but none of them has the authority to seize........you guessed it, only the Sheriff... We are looking at this Kansas Statue that Ginny or Shannon is going to post and try to come up with something from that. The justice system is crazy.


----------



## Mona

So what do we know about the vet? What can be confirmed? WAS there ACTUALLY a vet ever out there? Or was that yet another lie?? Has anyone spoken to a vet in that area, asking them to go out there and give their opinion to CMHR???? Too bad you couldn't have booked an appointment with one and took them out there with Ginny and Jess when they went!


----------



## virginia

KI'm having a problem putting more than one picture at a time so if you'll bear with me! I'll do it one post at a time.

This is when I started putting out water, they all came running, at least the ones that could run.






Mr Tremblys "Pasture"


----------



## Marty

Mona, yes the SO did bring a vet out there. Dr. Grey from Fort Scott went out and wrote up a report of her findings. I spoke to her office assistant to confirm.


----------



## crponies

:smileypuke: This makes me sick! I hope something is done soon to help these poor horses. I know that CMHR is doing their best and I wish the sheriff, etc. would step up and do something real for them.


----------



## virginia

KI'm having a problem putting more than one picture at a time so if you'll bear with me! I'll do it one post at a time.

This is when I started putting out water, they all came running, at least the ones that could run.


----------



## Marty

_I wish the sheriff, etc. would step up and do something real for them._

Nope, forget that. He's not going to do a thing. He proved that.

And oh by the way, this owner is not any poor little helpless old man by no means.

He has money and is living some 30 odd miles away from this farm with his girlfriend.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Wow i am outraged at the moron sherriff and sir I hope you are reading this!

I say time to get the media out there and please no one in KS obviously they have no idea what they are doing. Say 20/20 ect national media must be notified now and notifed over and over again until someone listens. Try contacting and sending pictures to your local ABC-CBS- NBC affiliate if you happen to be in a state that cares more about animals and perhaps they to can help get something done what a disgrace and to anyone who is "helping" out Mr Trembly by giving him info and plans that the rescue and others have to help HIS HORSES

Shame on you!

What about a state vet? IS KS a brand inspection state? that is a place to start


----------



## Mona

Was CMHR able to discuss the "findings" of the vet, or speak with her to find out what was actually IN the report?? Did she share the same story about the condition of the horses, as the Sheriff said?


----------



## Marty

Lisa we had forum members contact Kansas media and so far no one will take this story.

I am presently working on Nationwide media.

The State Vet I spoke to him too is completely out of this and has no bearing on this case as the horses have not been deemed sick with a contageous disease. He cannot help us.

I am flipping out because of so much red stupid tape and these horses must be out of there NOW as winter is dead ahead and we have no time to waste we need help so bad from someplace now so that is why we are back here pulling out all the stops in hopes all you guys will freak out and MAKE SOME NOISE to everyone you can think of.


----------



## Mona

OK, sorry for all the questions, but I look at those poor skeletons there and more question come to mind. I am wondering...I thought to get a health certificate to move horses across state lines etc., that the health papers basically just state that the horse appears to be free of disease etc. Are you sure we cannot get some of these horses out of there??? Won;t they sign papers even though they are terribly thin, as long as they are apparently disease free??


----------



## Marty

I don't know Mona, I don't know. Right now we don't have a way of getting them released to our Kansas fosters and that's our first problem to address. I'm very worried that if the Sheriff gets his dander up enough and fed up with the whole thing he could go out there and use them for target practice before we can get a surrender out of him. I just don't know what to think really. He has lied to us repeatedly and hid from Ginny and Jess so who's to say where his really is at with this?


----------



## Mona

Marty said:


> I don't know Mona, I don't know. Right now we don't have a way of getting them released to our Kansas fosters and that's our first problem to address.


Marty, at this point, I think many of us would be willing to go and get a few each to get them the heck out of there before they DIE, even if it meant buying them!! BUT, I need to know about health papers first. Did anyone from CMHR speak to the vet? Or is it all hearsay through that crooked Sheriff???


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Ok so to CMHR BOD what exactly do you want us to do and how can we help?

Before we all go running around like headless chickens and perhaps causing more damage.. after taking a deep breath and regaining composure I realized that we all need to work togther with a plan and that plan needs to be in line with CMHR to get things done so you tell us where do we go from here?

And by the way thank you so much for going there and going thru that to help those poor minis


----------



## Marty

Mona, how we going to get them? Just show up and open the gates and load them up? Isn't that horse stealing last time I checked. That is he problem. We have no persmisson to take the horses. Permission only comes from the Sherrif and he will not give it.

YES I spoke directly to Dr. Grey's office/med assistant to confirm because I no longer believed anything the SO told me so I called myself. Dr. Grey was in surgery and she confirmed that Dr. Grey went out there at the Sheriff's request and made a report. She told me Dr. Grey was VERY disturbed and said on her report that EVERY SINGLE horse out there needs veternary assistance. Dr. Greys assistant also offered to adopt a couple of minis on her own by the way she was that upset and outraged.


----------



## Mona

These horses according to THIS CHART would score only a ONE on the body score scale. These horses ARE in imminent danger!!! I cannot see how any reputable vet could see/say anything otherwise!!!


----------



## runamuk

Marty has anyone who has seen this first hand contacted Bourbon county commissioners? Many should be up for re election soon and well this might not sit well with constituents.

Also contact USDA either in the county or the kansas state usda office. Kansas has a STATE vet and a letter to him is in order.

I am saddened to see and hear that it is as bad as it is. I am glad to have first hand information as second and third hand is less useful. I also understand the need to work within the system in place even if that system is broken at best. It is best if the people with first hand knowledge contact the above mentioned people and THEN let them know that there are others who want to see the situation rectified....at that point the general public making an assault will have more effect.


----------



## Mona

Marty said:


> Mona, how we going to get them? Just show up and open the gates and load them up? Isn't that horse stealing last time I checked. That is he problem. We have no persmisson to take the horses. Permission only comes from the Sherrif and he will not give it.



Marty, I am not in the mood!!! Did I say ANYTHING at all about YOU going and getting them??? Did I say ANYTHING about STEALING them???? Did you not read where I mentioned individuals BUYING a few to get them the heck out of there??? This whole darn thing sickens me as I am sure it sickens everyone!! Please do not jump to conclusions about what I am saying...please RAD what I type.



Marty said:


> YES I spoke directly to Dr. Grey's office/med assistant to confirm because I no longer believed anything the SO told me so I called myself. Dr. Grey was in surgery and she confirmed that Dr. Grey went out there at the Sheriff's request and made a report. She told me Dr. Grey was VERY disturbed and said on her report that EVERY SINGLE horse out there needs veternary assistance. Dr. Greys assistant also offered to adopt a couple of minis on her own by the way she was that upset and outraged.


So it is anopther BIG FAT LIE by the sheriff then that the vet said they were not in imminent danger?


----------



## Marty

Yes Mona I 'm sorry that was snippy of me and not the way it was supposed to come out I'm sorry. Mona I wish the Sheriff would have come out of his hole and spoke to Ginny in person. Maybe she could have gotten somewhere if they had a meeting. It could have changed things maybe I don't know. She went all that way and no Sherrif around.

_So it is anopther BIG FAT LIE by the sheriff then that the vet said they were not in imminent danger?_

Yes, another lie that is why I had to call Dr. Grey's office myself. You cannot get the truth out of the Sheriff and his Deputy sidekick the junior liar.

_Ok so to CMHR BOD what exactly do you want us to do and how can we help?_

I honestly don't know~!

Don't think for one minute that I haven't thought about a great big convoy of stock trailers go up there and start loading up horses........Wish I knew where my old rodeo buddies were I swear

All I can think of is for everyone to keep calling all kinds of media all over the state of Kansas and make some noise until someone will go out there and start filming.

We are waiting on Ronni to make the complaint at the DA and I'm waiting to hear something back on going Nationwide media and I really hate waiting waiting waiting like this anymore .


----------



## Mona

Marty said:


> I'm very worried that if the Sheriff gets his dander up enough and fed up with the whole thing he could go out there and use them for target practice before we can get a surrender out of him.


Well it just may be more humane than letting him make them all suffer they way he is doing now!


----------



## dgrminis

Does anyone know if Vern Trembly has e-mail or anything like that -- I know the contact phone number was originally listed. But if it is a matter of trying to purchase some to try and get them out of the condition I would think phone or e-mail would be a good way to start for sure.. So just wondered if anyone knew of an e-mail or anything like that??

Thanks!


----------



## Buckskin gal

We NEVER should have been led to believe by some that it was best to shut up and let it be.!! :no: :no: Why anyone believed that sherriff to start with was a huge mistake. How many more mistakes can be made before these little guys lay down and die???   So some one notified PETA? What can they do about anything more than CMHR? I personally think everyone should be called in on this and create such a stir that the Sherrif will have to surrender.....but on the other hand, has anyone talked with Mr T. to see if he will allow someone to bring in dewormers, vacinations etc. and nutrious food for them? Just because he has money doesn't mean he will use it on those "loved" minis of his. Is there any law in putting nutrious food over the fence to the horses without Mr T's permission. Is there any way to have local people form a protest group and protest not only at the sherrifs office but also at Mr T's place. I just know that not enough news outlets were contacted before we were told to stop and let CMHR handle this and I do believe there is some news person out there that would go and do a report, especially if a group were set up to show the deep concern of these little guys. This is just plain disgusting to see this continue on ....where is the person who said they had a relative that was a reporter or such and could possibly do something with this? I am sick of having nightmares over these little guys and the new pictures are heartbreaking ...God help them, because this land of the brave and the free is letting this go on.! Mary


----------



## Danielle_E.

There is no time to wait anymore.... it's time to push and push HARD. Who is the governor of the state of Kansas? I am going to cross-post on every horse forum I can think of, I am going to ask all to contact dateline NBC, no waiting now, 50/50, etc. etc. etc. I don't think this sherriff will like being put in the lime-light with this horrendous situation that HE has done nothing about, He won't look too darn good and so he should look like the uncaring individual he is, the same goes for the owner. When I get back to work on Tuesday, long weekend here, I am going to post this on the government website and ask all to contact the media (dateline, 50/50, etc. etc). Start getting EVERYONE you know to email, write, etc. They may be able to ignore a few hundred, but they won't be able to ignore a few thousand. I am staring right now! So Mr. Sheriff and Mr. Trembly, I hope you are ready to be put in the lime-light....I wonder if anyone, a person, has ever tried taking a owner to court, on behalf of the horses, and suing them... that would be interesting, representing those that don't have a voice.


----------



## C G Minis

Hello, I am one of the Kansas fosters.I just emailed the humane society of Kansas.Has any one contacted them? I do not remember at this point if they know about this.


----------



## Danielle_E.

governor of kansas contact


----------



## Mona

Well I have just personally written an email(sent photos too) to CNN, BEGGING and pleading for them to help us help those horses by providing some National Media coverage. I doubt I will hear anything back, but God, I sure hope and pray I do, and that it will be GOOD NEWS for those horses!!




:



:



:

What about if some Kansas people could get together like "strikers" and "picket" the streets with flyers and information of the horses, along with how their elected officials have been ignoring the problem??


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I think at this point it's all we can do - is just make a HUGE stink and not shut up! Go Danielle go! I'm figuring out who to try and contact here, sent out one mass e-mail tonight already!!

And just remember folks - be nice to each other - we may disagree on the details, but the bottom line is we want these horses saved!!!!


----------



## virginia

and more...this was sitting on an old piece of junk. Doesn't look like old teeth to me.






A mare that wouldn't/couldn't get up.






and another mare that kept going down











about 30 goats in a 30 by 30 pen


----------



## C G Minis

Kathleen Siebelus is our govenor.


----------



## Katiean

As someone asked about the health certs. Even if you could get one the horses won't make it on a long trip out of state. I am only talking 1-2 hours. Not in that shape. Remember, they just rounded up 300 wild horses (not in that bad of shape) in the Elko, NV area and brought them to Palomino Valley, NV. Last I heard 130 had died from the trip and stress that caused salmanila (sp?) 100 more are still sick. The officials said it was from the change from poor range food to high quality domestic food. You are looking at the same possibly happening to these horses. This whole thing just makes me sick. I think Mr. T should be put out in a cage (cause he can get out of a pen), with no shelter and only given very little to eat or drink for the 30 days he is supposed to be fixing his horses. He isn't going to help them. I wish there was something we could do now!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Mona said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> What about if some Kansas people could get together like "strikers" and "picket" the streets with flyers and information of the horses, along with how their elected officials have been ignoring the problem??


Now this idea may truly work and work well if those involved could do so without fear of there own safety

in fact I think it is one of the best ideas I have heard yet


----------



## RJRMINIS

Just curious, Has CMHR sat down and talked with Vern to see if he will voluntarily surrender some, ANY of them? I mean I know he has said he loves them, but I think someone needs to walk with him through his herd and serioulsy ask him if this is love? Have him look at the skin and bones and ask, if you truly love them, let's get them help.........If he can surrender to the Kansas foster homes,one, two, 10 , 20.......ANY it would be a start.......He needs to realize one on one care is needed for these horses NOW!!!!!!!!!! After hearing what you all have found, I am so sad. I was really hoping all along it was not that bad.........



I know that the legal system takes forever, and these horses don't have that long.

I am wondering if someone who can really be kind, and really "talk" to him, and possibly make him see what these horses are going through. I know everyone probably is thinking how can you be kind, but you get alot more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. I am not talking about by phone, it is to easy to hang up, but to make an appt with him, and see if anyone can get through to him.....And have a trailer ready if he says yes to surrendering any of them, so he can't change his mind.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Danielle_E. said:


> governor of kansas contact



Ok guys - Danielle just made this REAL easy for us - EVERYONE click on that link and send an e-mail!!! I just did.


----------



## littlesteppers

Is it illegal to advertise for a farm?? Other than your own..



:



: Like come and see our horses?


----------



## Marty

That's it guys you got the idea exactly.

I feel there is power in numbers and we need numbers bad.

I wish Jess were here to explain to you better than me the way we got led around and the buck passed by the government in Kansas. No one would take a stand, nobody. This is what we have been up against night and day. They listen and then say thank you for calling but we cannot help you.and talk to the local Sheriff. And we explain he is not helping and they say we are sorry but we cannot help you. It's so easy for some to say do this and do that and call this one and that one but what do you think we've been doing all this time and Yes of course we have and to no avial so far it's The Sheriff and their lies and that's it. Doors slamming on us left and right so yes make noise wherever you want to.

Shannon should be here any time to post the laws on this.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

KsCowgirl said:


> Just curious, Has CMHR sat down and talked with Vern to see if he will voluntarily surrender some, ANY of them? I mean I know he has said he loves them, but I think someone needs to walk with him through his herd and serioulsy ask him if this is love? Have him look at the skin and bones and ask, if you truly love them, let's get them help.........If he can surrender to the Kansas foster homes,one, two, 10 , 20.......ANY it would be a start.......He needs to realize one on one care is needed for these horses NOW!!!!!!!!!! After hearing what you all have found, I am so sad. I was really hoping all along it was not that bad.........
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the legal system takes forever, and these horses don't have that long.
> 
> I am wondering if someone who can really be kind, and really "talk" to him, and possibly make him see what these horses are going through. I know everyone probably is thinking how can you be kind, but you get alot more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. I am not talking about by phone, it is to easy to hang up, but to make an appt with him, and see if anyone can get through to him.....And have a trailer ready if he says yes to surrendering any of them, so he can't change his mind.


Susan O. posted much earlier in all of this about having contact with Mr. Trembly. Perhaps she can help with this???


----------



## Buckskin gal

Mona, We were thinking the same thing....boy would I be ready to get in on that if I lived in Kansas and I would make the protest signs also!! I would force this ol body to walk the picket line and if there were many of us we wouldn't have to worry about being thrown in jail because the jail is too little! I hope our prays are heard. mary



Mona said:


> What about if some Kansas people could get together like "strikers" and "picket" the streets with flyers and information of the horses, along with how their elected officials have been ignoring the problem??


----------



## Danielle_E.

This is the information for the humane society branch that looks after Kansas

http://www.hsus.org/about_us/offices_and_a...egional_office/


----------



## Marty

Dani they cannot seize


----------



## Katiean

Did you take a picture of the one with the missing eye? Send that one to all the media and see if they do anything then.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I am sending a link to this topic with the most recent photos to every single horse rescue group I find on petfinder tonight.

I know they can't change the laws, and they have no power to seize, but boy people that are passionate about rescue are going to be MAKING SOME NOISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HobbsFarm

*<H1>[SIZE=18pt]Hi everyone. I have been doing some research and this is what I have found. First of all, I have highlighted in red the parts of the statutes that I believe would apply to the Trembly case. This is how I interpret the situation and I may be wrong, so please, all of you, look it over and make your own decision. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]I believe that Mr Trembly is guilty of a1 and a2 in statute 21-4310. Therefore making his punishment fall under d2 of the same statute, stating that the first conviction is a nonperson misdemeanor and the second and subsequent convictions would be felonies. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]Then in statue 21-4311, I found something very interesting that I also highlighted in red referring to the seizure of abused animals that fall under the 21-4310 statute (which Mr. Trembly's certainly would). The way I read it, the horses can simply be taken off of the property, public or private, to be rescued. It also states in section c that the guilty party will be held responsible for the care and treatment of seized animals. I realize there are many "ifs" here, but I just wanted to share one interpretation of it. There may be some hope here in these laws yet. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]21-4310[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]Chapter 21.--CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [/SIZE]**[SIZE=18pt]PART II.--PROHIBITED CONDUCT [/SIZE]**[SIZE=18pt]Article 43.--CRIMES AGAINST THE PUBLIC MORALS [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=18pt] *21-4310.* *Cruelty to animals.* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt](a) Cruelty to animals is: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (1) Intentionally and maliciously killing, injuring, maiming, torturing, burning or mutilating any animal; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (2) intentionally abandoning or leaving any animal in any place without making provisions for its proper care; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (3) having physical custody of any animal and intentionally failing to provide such food, potable water, protection from the elements, opportunity for exercise and other care as is needed for the health or well-being of such kind of animal; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (4) intentionally using a wire, pole, stick, rope or any other object to cause an equine to lose its balance or fall, for the purpose of sport or entertainment; or [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (5) intentionally causing any physical injury other than the acts described in subsection (a)(1). [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (b) The provisions of this section shall not apply to: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (1) Normal or accepted veterinary practices; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (2) bona fide experiments carried on by commonly recognized research facilities; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (3) killing, attempting to kill, trapping, catching or taking of any animal in accordance with the provisions of chapter 32 or chapter 47 of the Kansas Statutes Annotated; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (4) rodeo practices accepted by the rodeo cowboys' association; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (5) the humane killing of an animal which is diseased or disabled beyond recovery for any useful purpose, or the humane killing of animals for population control, by the owner thereof or the agent of such owner residing outside of a city or the owner thereof within a city if no animal shelter, pound or licensed veterinarian is within the city, or by a licensed veterinarian at the request of the owner thereof, or by any officer or agent of an incorporated humane society, the operator of an animal shelter or pound, a local or state health officer or a licensed veterinarian three business days following the receipt of any such animal at such society, shelter or pound; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (6) with respect to farm animals, normal or accepted practices of animal husbandry, including the normal and accepted practices for the slaughter of such animals for food or by-products and the careful or thrifty management of one's herd or animals, including animal care practices common in the industry or region; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (7) the killing of any animal by any person at any time which may be found outside of the owned or rented property of the owner or custodian of such animal and which is found injuring or posing a threat to any person, farm animal or property; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (8) an animal control officer trained by a licensed veterinarian in the use of a tranquilizer gun, using such gun with the appropriate dosage for the size of the animal, when such animal is vicious or could not be captured after reasonable attempts using other methods; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (9) laying an equine down for medical or identification purposes; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (10) normal or accepted practices of pest control, as defined in subsection (x) of K.S.A. 2-2438a, and amendments thereto; or [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (11) accepted practices of animal husbandry pursuant to regulations promulgated by the United States department of agriculture for domestic pet animals under the animal welfare act, public law 89-544, as amended and in effect on July 1, 2006. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] © As used in this section: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (1) "Equine" means a horse, pony, mule, jenny, donkey or hinny. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (2) "Maliciously" means a state of mind characterized by actual evil-mindedness or specific intent to do a harmful act without a reasonable justification or excuse. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (d) (1) Cruelty to animals as described in subsection (a)(1) is a nonperson felony. Upon conviction of this subsection, a person shall be sentenced to not less than 30 days or more than one year's imprisonment and be fined not less than $500 nor more than $5,000. During the mandatory 30 days imprisonment, such offender shall have a psychological evaluation prepared for the court to assist the court in determining conditions of probation. Such conditions shall include, but not be limited to, the completion of an anger management program. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (2) The first conviction of cruelty to animals as described in subsection (a)(2), (a)(3), (a)(4) and (a)(5) is a class A nonperson misdemeanor. The second or subsequent conviction of cruelty to animals as described in subsection (a)(2), (a)(3), (a)(4) and (a)(5) is a non-person felony. Upon such conviction, a person shall be sentenced to not less than five days or more than one year's imprisonment. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (e) For purposes of this section, "animal" shall have the meaning ascribed to it in K.S.A. 21-4313, and amendments thereto. [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt] *History:* ch. 119, § 1; L. 2006, ch. 126, § 1; July 1. [/SIZE]

</H1>

*[SIZE=18pt]21-4311[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]Chapter 21.--CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [/SIZE]**[SIZE=18pt]PART II.--PROHIBITED CONDUCT [/SIZE]**[SIZE=18pt]Article 43.--CRIMES AGAINST THE PUBLIC MORALS [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=18pt] *21-4311.* *Cruelty to animals; custody of animal; disposition; damages for killing, when; expenses of care assessed owner, when; duty of county or district attorney.* (a) Any public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or other appropriate facility *may take into custody any animal, upon either private or public property*, which clearly shows evidence of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto. Such officer, agent or veterinarian may inspect, care for or treat such animal or place such animal in the care of a duly incorporated humane society or licensed veterinarian for treatment, boarding or other care or, if an officer of such humane society or such veterinarian determines that the animal appears to be diseased or disabled beyond recovery for any useful purpose, for humane killing. If the animal is placed in the care of an animal shelter, the animal shelter shall notify the owner or custodian, if known or reasonably ascertainable. If the owner or custodian is charged with a violation of K.S.A. 21-4310, and amendments thereto, the board of county commissioners in the county where the animal was taken into custody shall establish and approve procedures whereby the animal shelter may petition the district court to be allowed to place the animal for adoption or euthanize the animal at any time after 20 days after the owner or custodian is notified or, if the owner or custodian is not known or reasonably ascertainable after 20 days after the animal is taken into custody, unless the owner or custodian of the animal files a renewable cash or performance bond with the county clerk of the county where the animal is being held, in an amount equal to not less than the cost of care and treatment of the animal for 30 days. Upon receiving such petition, the court shall determine whether the animal may be placed for adoption or euthanized. The board of county commissioners in the county where the animal was taken into custody shall review the cost of care and treatment being charged by the animal shelter maintaining the animal. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (b) The owner or custodian of an animal placed for adoption or killed pursuant to subsection (a) shall not be entitled to recover damages for the placement or killing of such animal unless the owner proves that such placement or killing was unwarranted. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] © Expenses incurred for the care, treatment or boarding of any animal, taken into custody pursuant to subsection (a), pending prosecution of the owner or custodian of such animal for the crime of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, shall be assessed to the owner or custodian as a cost of the case if the owner or custodian is adjudicated guilty of such crime. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (d) Upon the filing of a sworn complaint by any public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or other appropriate facility alleging the commission of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, the county or district attorney shall determine the validity of the complaint and shall forthwith file charges for the crime if the complaint appears to be valid. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (e) If a person is adjudicated guilty of the crime of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, and the court having jurisdiction is satisfied that an animal owned or possessed by such person would be in the future subjected to such crime, such animal shall not be returned to or remain with such person. Such animal may be turned over to a duly incorporated humane society or licensed veterinarian for sale or other disposition. [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt] *History:* L. 1977, ch. 116, § 3; L. 1986, ch. 127, § 1; L. 1996, ch. 44, § 1; July 1. [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=18pt]21-4313[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=18pt]Chapter 21.--CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [/SIZE]**[SIZE=18pt]PART II.--PROHIBITED CONDUCT [/SIZE]**[SIZE=18pt]Article 43.--CRIMES AGAINST THE PUBLIC MORALS [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=18pt] *21-4313.* *Definitions.* As used in this act [*], unless the context otherwise requires; [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (1) "Animal" means every living vertebrate except a human being. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (2) "Farm animal" means an animal raised on a farm or ranch and used or intended for use as food or fiber. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (3) "Retailer" means a person regularly engaged in the business of selling tangible personal property, services or entertainment for use or consumption and not for resale. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (4) "Wild animal" means a living mammal or marsupial which is normally found in the wild state, but shall not include a farm animal. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] (5) "Domestic pet" means any domesticated animal which is kept for pleasure rather than utility. [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt] *History:* L. 1977, ch. 116, § 1; April 27. [/SIZE]


----------



## Danielle_E.

marty, perhaps they can not seize but you can't tell me they don't know who the heck can do something about this. I don't buy it. I am looking up the law for animal cruelty as I write this. They don't have to seize Marty, they could present this infront of the proper court and have these animals removed to a rescue.


----------



## virginia

I will try to fill in any information I have on these minis.

1. The State Vet has been contacted. According to him this is NOT his department.

2. As far as I can tell, the only local person is Ronni, (the woman who notified us) no one else that belongs to this Forum is in within 2 hours of there.

3. According to Ronni, she has never met Mr Trembly but has been out there several times and has left notes asking him to call her so she could buy some of the minis, but she has never been called by him.

4. This is hearsay and I repeat this is hearsay, but Mr T has complained that about 60 of his minis were stolen in the last year or so. I think they may have been confascated (just my opinion). and he then

went out to an auction and had a tractor trailer load delived to his farm and turned loose.

5. Just buying or having his minis taken away will not stop him, he needs to be put in jail where he can no longer buy minis.

6 In my opinion, he is a hoarder, it is a sickness but i'M NOT GOING TO STAND BY AND LET HIS DISEASEkill those minis.l

7 and most important, please do whatever you think might work. We tried to do it the legal way and it is not helping those minis. Jess and I have to live with what we saw and I pray to God I never have to see it again. A lot of good ideas have been put forward. It is now up to each of you to put some of it into action. CMHR is not going away, we just need a lot more help. Call your friends, relatives, Gvt people, media and print news, anyone you can think of and tell the what is happening inUniontown, KS Maybe someone will listen.

Ginny


----------



## runamuk

Danielle_E. said:


> This is the information for the humane society branch that looks after Kansas
> 
> http://www.hsus.org/about_us/offices_and_a...egional_office/


HSUS does NOT do rescue. They do not operate shelters and only tend to get involved in very high profile cases that will bring them lots of donations....think hurricane katrina and michael vick....vern trembly and bourbon county kansas aren't big enough for them.


----------



## Marty

Yes Dani and other agencies were contacted to and know about this also there. Remember, they all say talk to the Sheriff; that is what is done and what we have to work around somehow. Keep in mind we wanted a surrender because when you are talking court, you are talking months and maybe over a year for a case to be heard here. Look at me Dani, we still haven't been to court over Michael's murder and it's well over a year. So we wanted that surrender peacably and now, not court. By then the horses will have died. Winter is right here knocking at the door, we have to move fast.


----------



## Danielle_E.

http://www.kansas.gov/kahd/laws/animal_cruelty.shtml

okay, so the attorney general is it and the governor. don't waste your breath on the sherrif. So email, fax, write to the governor, email, write fax to media, tv and print media, and also do the same to the attorney general's office. I am posting this on alot of horse forums, arabians, saddlebred, etc. I am also letting other rescues know of the situation in order for them to also apply pressure. SCREAM FROM THE ROOFTOP everyone, these horses need us NOW.


----------



## Katiean

What about taking the worst of the worst pictures and putting them on utube and my space and any of the other internet picture things along with the info about the whole thing and that the sheriff won't do anything.


----------



## RJRMINIS

Could some one PM or post the number of the sherriff's department and the Sherriff's name?

I think maybe we should all start calling him as well, so he knows this is NOT going to go away.

I just sent an email to the governor, If anyone in KS hears if she is going to be anywhere, any luncheon or anything where we can talk to her in person, that would be good as well.


----------



## Danielle_E.

K.S.A. 21-4311 - Cruelty to animals; custody of animal; disposition; damages for killing, when; expenses of care assessed owner, when; duty of county or district attorney.

Any public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or other appropriate facility may take into custody any animal, upon either private or public property, which clearly shows evidence of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto. Such officer, agent or veterinarian may inspect, care for or treat such animal or place such animal in the care of a duly incorporated humane society or licensed veterinarian for treatment, boarding or other care or, if an officer of such humane society or such veterinarian determines that the animal appears to be diseased or disabled beyond recovery for any useful purpose, for humane killing. If the animal is placed in the care of an animal shelter, the animal shelter shall notify the owner or custodian, if known or reasonably ascertainable. If the owner or custodian is charged with a violation of K.S.A. 21-4310, and amendments thereto, the board of county commissioners in the county where the animal was taken into custody shall establish and approve procedures whereby the animal shelter may petition the district court to be allowed to place the animal for adoption or euthanize the animal at any time after 20 days after the owner or custodian is notified or, if the owner or custodian is not known or reasonably ascertainable after 20 days after the animal is taken into custody, unless the owner or custodian of the animal files a renewable cash or performance bond with the county clerk of the county where the animal is being held, in an amount equal to not less than the cost of care and treatment of the animal for 30 days. Upon receiving such petition, the court shall determine whether the animal may be placed for adoption or euthanized. The board of county commissioners in the county where the animal was taken into custody shall review the cost of care and treatment being charged by the animal shelter maintaining the animal.

The owner or custodian of an animal placed for adoption or killed pursuant to subsection (a) shall not be entitled to recover damages for the placement or killing of such animal unless the owner proves that such placement or killing was unwarranted.

Expenses incurred for the care, treatment or boarding of any animal, taken into custody pursuant to subsection (a), pending prosecution of the owner or custodian of such animal for the crime of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, shall be assessed to the owner or custodian as a cost of the case if the owner or custodian is adjudicated guilty of such crime.

Upon the filing of a sworn complaint by any public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or other appropriate facility alleging the commission of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, the county or district attorney shall determine the validity of the complaint and shall forthwith file charges for the crime if the complaint appears to be valid.

If a person is adjudicated guilty of the crime of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto, and the court having jurisdiction is satisfied that an animal owned or possessed by such person would be in the future subjected to such crime, such animal shall not be returned to or remain with such person. Such animal may be turned over to a duly incorporated humane society or licensed veterinarian for sale or other disposition


----------



## Buckskin gal

Please do that and anything else you can think of to expose this disaster. Hugs, Mary



Katiean said:


> What about taking the worst of the worst pictures and putting them on utube and my space and any of the other internet picture things along with the info about the whole thing and that the sheriff won't do anything.


----------



## SilverDollar

Does anyone have any Mafia connections? Okay, just kidding (not really).

Even though Mr. Trembly may be breaking the law, trying to get a DA to prosecute for animal neglect and abuse is very difficult. Even with a lot of evidence, they just don't do it. Sorry to be Debbie Downer but I speak from experience. They only want to prosecute cases they're sure they can win.

The only way to get some action is by EVERYONE calling, emailing, faxing, whatever, and  getting the media involved. It's time to turn up the heat big time.

And cross-posting on all the horse boards (and even small animal boards) is a great idea!


----------



## Danielle_E.

katiean, that is a GREAT idea. It could be a complilation of the pictures.. the information about the sheriff's office #, the governor's #, etc. etc. Let me work on it now.


----------



## runamuk

here is the state contacts for oversite of the cruelty laws

Contact Us

Address

708 SW Jackson

Topeka, KS 66603-3714

Phone: (785) 296-2326

Fax: (785) 296-1765

Divisions

Administration

George Teagarden

K. Domer

B. Schuette

G. Ramos

Animal Identification

Bryan Rickard

T. Stephens

Disease Control

C. Flowers

N. Bame

C. Lippert

Brands

P. Schumaker

Animal Facilities Inspection

Debra Duncan


----------



## Marty

If anyone gets any media whatsoever they can call Ginny or me or Shannon 24-7 for what evidence we have or whatever they need. So far all the people that called out media were told "we'd look into it" and that was a week ago and nobody came forward to do the story.

Also, the Sheriff told us that he interviewed Trembly and Dr. Grey on video but not sure if that is the truth or a lie either. If so, it's easy to edit videos so that probably doesn't matter I'm not sure.

I like my idea about a convoy of trailers




:


----------



## Mona

Reijel's Mom said:


> And just remember folks - be nice to each other - we may disagree on the details, but the bottom line is we want these horses saved!!!!


Yes, of course, you're right...Marty, I am sorry for snapping at you. Was just so frustrated, as I am sure you are too, as well as everyone else there working behind the scenes at CMHR. And I am sure frustrated is a MAJOR understatement!!


----------



## Bassett

I have been following this very closely even if I have not responded. I am not good at writing. I just want you to know I just wrote to the governor of Kansas. Like you said the more who write it may help. I"m just so sick at the thought of those poor horses I'm crying right now as I type. I highly commend everyone of you (I won't mention names because I know I would forget someone) who are trying to make this thing fly. I know this has to be a very heartwrenching thing for you all. And very time consuming. And I'm sure every one on this forum feels the same way about you all. Thank you all so much. You are an awesome bunch of people. The world needs more like you and much less of Vern Tremblys. Horrible, horrible man. He should be ashamed of himself. I just can't figure out how this was not noticed sooner by neighbors or anyone else. How did it get so bad without anyone seeing it? Thanks again.


----------



## Mona

Thanks Danielle...I sent my email to the Governor of Kansas!



:


----------



## runamuk

Bourbon county farm bureau

Contact your Farm Bureau office at 620-223-3370

Debbie Comstock - [email protected]

Donna Simpson - [email protected]

Lynda Foster - [email protected]

David Foster - [email protected]


----------



## Katiean

I talked to the governors office last week I think it was and they asked for pictures and I emailed them to them and I never heard anything back. Maybe if they are flooded with emails they might put pressure on the sheriff to do something.


----------



## Marty

This is great guys! Keep it coming!

Remember, we want a surrender.

We have homes ready and approved all over the place.

Mona, no worries. We're friends for life. So what if we suck under pressure? (((((( )))))


----------



## virginia

No one is more frustrated than I am right now. I looked into those pleading eyes and all I could do was give them some water. Do you have any idea as to how that made me feel!! I want to stangle someone! But I'll settle for getting them out and making sure he won't get any more.

Someone asked for a picture of the gelding with the missing eye. Here he is. He's a pretty buckskin and very friendly, he is the one who stuck right by me the whole time I was out there. As I was petting him, I could feel each and every bone in his neck and back. I want him here with me.


----------



## Katiean

the email address that they gave me was

[email protected]

The person I sent it to said to put it attention Brittney. I don't think the governor even got it.


----------



## qtrrae

Thanks for the info, my email has been sent to Governor Kathleen Sebelius.


----------



## RJRMINIS

I would also recommend emailing KSN out of Wichita, if you haven't already.

[email protected]


----------



## runamuk

ok this link will take you to a list of legislative representatives all with handy emails

http://www.kslegislature.org/legsrv-house/searchHouse.do

and these are the senators at this link

http://www.kslegislature.org/legsrv-senate/searchSenate.do

registered kansas voters will have more impact but they can usually get things done if they think it will help with re election.

this list is people working in animal health dept

Adams Elaine 785/296-2326 Hays Animal Health Department 055

Bame Nancy 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Bryant William 785/296-2326 Norton Animal Health Department 055

Burgett Kenneth 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Cooper Barry 785/296-2326 Wichita Animal Health Department 055

Cuthbertson David 785/296-2326 Norton Animal Health Department 055

Deines Rudolph 785/296-2326 Ozawkie Animal Health Department 055

Domer Karen 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Duncan Debra 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Farran Terri 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Flowers Chasity 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Graham Samuel 785/296-2326 Kingman Animal Health Department 055

Grosdidier Paul 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Harrington Patricia 785/296-2326 Junction City Animal Health Department 055

Leffingwell David 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Lippert Christine 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Lynn William 785/296-2326 Altamont Animal Health Department 055

Moore Allen 785/296-2326 Lewis Animal Health Department 055

Palmer Elizabeth 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Ramos Gloria 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Rickard Bryan Topeka Animal Health Department

Schumaker Patricia 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Simon Carman 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Spezia Deborah 785/296-2326 Leavenworth Animal Health Department 055

Stephens Harold 785/296-2326 Marysville Animal Health Department 055

Stephens Teresa 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Teagarden George 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

Wilterding Steven 785/296-2326 Dodge City Animal Health Department 055

Zoesch Pamela 785/296-2326 Topeka Animal Health Department 055

health and environment

Agency Name: Health and Environment, Department of

Agency Address: Suite 540, Curtis State Office Building

1000 SW Jackson Street

Topeka KS, 66612-1290

EMail Address: [email protected]

Phone Number: 785-296-1500


----------



## Mona

Marty said:


> Mona, no worries. We're friends for life.


Thanks Marty.




:



Marty said:


> So what if we suck under pressure? (((((( )))))


Who...US??? Like you and me?? nahhhh



: LOL!!!


----------



## kaykay

I am so heartbroken seeing these new pictures. I think the only way now to go is to get a major news station on it. My family lives in another part of kansas and I am going to call them tomarrow and see if they know a way in with the major news orgs there. If we all keep raising our voices someone will have to listen!


----------



## Katiean

Correction on that address got the Governor

[email protected]

I looked it up in my sent mail. The last part had to be caps for it to go through. I had sent them on Sept. 27,2007. Sorry I didn't re look it up first


----------



## Marty

Oh Virginia>........... I think we almost forgot something........

Doesn't Gini Acton have some very interesting paperwork she would like to post and display here?

This will be good.



:


----------



## SilverDollar

I sent my email to the Governor and I'm just getting warmed up (it's only 8:15 here in California!



: )

I hope you don't mind, Marty and Ginny, but I submitted some photos to the YouNews feature at KSN news. It's kind of like a local YouTube for photos and videos. Here's the link: http://www.ksn.com/younews It might not be a bad idea for lots of people to submit the photos to them. Of course they review them before posting, but if they get enough people sending these in they might take notice and start investigating. I was careful not to use any names but made sure to include Uniontown, Kansas in all the comments and titles, as well as the "officials" not doing anything--again, no names. Don't want to be accused of slander or libel.

I sent them photos with the filenames KSMinis11 and Skinnyminis090307. People should send different ones so that they receive them all. I just saved them to my PC and then submitted them.

I'd be happy to submit the rest. Let me know.

P.S.-Here's a link that gives all the news stations in Kansas (all networks):

http://newslink.org/KStele.html


----------



## Gini

This has been confirmed.. You can check it out by going to the mentioned web site.

Mr. Vern has been in horses for 40+ years, he has collected $99,984 in farm subsidies from 1995-2005. In 2002, he collected $405.00 in livestock disaster subsidies, http://farm.ewg.org/farm/persondetail.php?...umber=007923428. What is the state of Kansas and your county thinking?


----------



## CRERS

Ginny and all -

Last winter, there was a starving mare and foal in a pasture in West Virginia. The people in that state trying to help ran into the same uncaring and ignorant attitudes as all of you are running into now. After we all tried and tried, they refused to do a thing.

It got to the point that we had a 'national' campaign of sorts going on - the sheriffs office, the DA's office, the state veterinarian and everyone else that we could think of got hammered with phone calls. PETA was involved as well as it was only a matter of days before this poor mare, still trying to nurse her foal, was going to die either of starvation, freezing to death or both.

If you feel it's time to go that route, please let me know - I can easily get this going as I headed a huge part of it for the W. Virginia horses. A friend, who has an attorney for a husband, also took our part and contacted the state DA and sheriff's department, which did make them finally stand up and take notice. It took a while, but the horses were eventually seized and removed from the property.

My email address is [email protected] - I will do whatever I can to assist and will rally the troops to get this moving if you feel it's at this point. I am also certified in equine cruelty & neglect investigations and will happily place a call to the authorities involved in this situation who are obviously not doing their jobs.

Here are the cruelty to animals statutes for Kansas

http://asci.uvm.edu/equine/law/cruelty/ks_cruel.htm

Here are links to the Kansas Horse Council & the Kansas State University College of Veterinary Medicine - both have helped in Kansas horse neglect/abuse issues.

http://asci.uvm.edu/equine/law/cruelty/ks_cruel.htm

http://www.vet.ksu.edu/

State Veterinarian of Kansas

Mr.George Teagarden

State Veterinarian

Kansas Animal Health Department

708 S. Jackson

Topeka, KS 66603-3714

e-mail: [email protected]

Tel Nr: (785) 296-2326

Fax Nr: (785) 296-1765

Kansas County & District Attorney's - by county

http://www.kcdaa.org/

This is just a portion of the authorities that we contacted.....over and over again.......hourly.....people from California to New York were in on it and it got to the point that we absolutely flooded their switchboards.

I am on board and can reach many people very quickly to get on board - just say the word.

This situation is heartbreaking - the pictures of these poor babies are killing me.

Let me know -

Stephany

[email protected]


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I've just sent out an e-mail to about 150 horse rescue groups listed on www.petfinder.com, and I have lots more to contact. I wanted the e-mail to get right to the point, but in retrospect I'm thinking I should have added right into the e-mail the best people for them to contact (only I'm not exactly sure myself who that is). Any tips on this would be appreciated. I'll send another e-mail tomorrow to the rest of the equine rescues on petfinder.

"10/6/07

There is a large herd of miniature horses in Uniontown, Kansas in desperate need of help. Chances Miniature Horse Rescue have been working with local authorities, and many members of the Lil' Beginnings Miniature Horse Forum community have been writing and calling public authorities of Kansas as well as news stations in an attempt to get these animals the assistance they desperately need. Unfortunately, at a visit to the farm this weekend by members of CMHR, it was found that these animals continue to be in desperate need. Conditions at the farm have not been improved as was reported by the local sheriff.

The following is a link which contains recent photos of some of the horses, as well as all of the information we have on this case if you care to go through it all.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...3038&st=580

PLEASE HELP IN ANY WAY YOU CAN!! Write to Kansas authorities, seek out news coverage, spread the word!

Thank you for caring!!!

Renee McArtor"


----------



## Buckskin gal

A national campaign is truly needed for this herd of minis! If you have been able to read all the posts you will see that CMHR needs all the help it can get because they can't handle it alone...everyone and I do mean everyone that can help is needed. Help is needed fast because we can see from those pictures and the report they are in horrible condition. Please, please do help these little guys and right away. Thanks from the bottom of my heart, mary



CRERS said:


> Ginny and all -
> 
> Last winter, there was a starving mare and foal in a pasture in West Virginia. The people in that state trying to help ran into the same uncaring and ignorant attitudes as all of you are running into now. After we all tried and tried, they refused to do a thing.
> 
> It got to the point that we had a 'national' campaign of sorts going on - the sheriffs office, the DA's office, the state veterinarian and everyone else that we could think of got hammered with phone calls. PETA was involved as well as it was only a matter of days before this poor mare, still trying to nurse her foal, was going to die either of starvation, freezing to death or both.
> 
> If you feel it's time to go that route, please let me know - I can easily get this going as I headed a huge part of it for the W. Virginia horses. A friend, who has an attorney for a husband, also took our part and contacted the state DA and sheriff's department, which did make them finally stand up and take notice. It took a while, but the horses were eventually seized and removed from the property.
> 
> My email address is [email protected] - I will do whatever I can to assist and will rally the troops to get this moving if you feel it's at this point. I am also certified in equine cruelty & neglect investigations and will happily place a call to the authorities involved in this situation who are obviously not doing their jobs.
> 
> Here are the cruelty to animals statutes for Kansas
> 
> http://asci.uvm.edu/equine/law/cruelty/ks_cruel.htm
> 
> Here are links to the Kansas Horse Council & the Kansas State University College of Veterinary Medicine - both have helped in Kansas horse neglect/abuse issues.
> 
> http://asci.uvm.edu/equine/law/cruelty/ks_cruel.htm
> 
> http://www.vet.ksu.edu/
> 
> State Veterinarian of Kansas
> 
> Mr.George Teagarden
> 
> State Veterinarian
> 
> Kansas Animal Health Department
> 
> 708 S. Jackson
> 
> Topeka, KS 66603-3714
> 
> e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Tel Nr: (785) 296-2326
> 
> Fax Nr: (785) 296-1765
> 
> Kansas County & District Attorney's - by county
> 
> http://www.kcdaa.org/
> 
> This is just a portion of the authorities that we contacted.....over and over again.......hourly.....people from California to New York were in on it and it got to the point that we absolutely flooded their switchboards.
> 
> I am on board and can reach many people very quickly to get on board - just say the word.
> 
> This situation is heartbreaking - the pictures of these poor babies are killing me.
> 
> Let me know -
> 
> Stephany
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## SilverDollar

Stephany and Renee, awesome ideas and actions!! :aktion033:

I have just sent emails and photos to the following news agencies imploring them to investigate; I will also be following up with phone calls.

[email protected] (ABC affiliate)

[email protected] (CBS affiliate)

[email protected] (NBC affiliate)

[email protected] (FOX affiliate-Dave Waters, VP)

[email protected] (Independent)

[email protected] (Independent)

[email protected] (Ron Sylvester, Investigative Reporter)

[email protected] (This website not for the squeamish.)

Feel free to send them emails, too. Have faith! We will not give up!! :xbud:



:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter."

--Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## CRERS

You got it - I will start writing up emails to gather the callers tonight and have it ready first thing tomorrow morning to get everyone ready to start the Monday "call in".......the calls will continue relentlessly until something is done, that is how it works.

I will post everything here tomorrow - hopefully with everyone working together in an organized way, those little guys will get the help they need quickly. I'm sure we can also get fund-raising going for their care once out of there as well - I can not believe the condition those poor things are in. Especially considering the fact that we have to battle to keep weight OFF of our Miniature - he looks at food and gains 10 lbs.

One word of advice.....I know that everyone is beyond upset and frustrated, but when we start the calls, please try to be diplomatic - firm, but diplomatic.

You're a great group for trying to help these horses - I'm still in shock seeing Miniatures in that condition.....I just don't think I've ever seen a Mini that is skin and bones like those in the pictures.

Ginny - I know the pain you're feeling right now after witnessing the horrors that you saw - lets all pray that we can get these innocent animals fast help and their horrors can be replaced with healing.


----------



## J.E.F.

[SIZE=14pt]*I want to say a big thank you to everyone that has been working on this bad situation. Each one of you are making a difference whether it seems like it or not right now. *[/SIZE]

I want to tell you each that we at CMHR have been working on this from the beginning September 16, we have been dealing with the local Sheriff, the Vet, as well as Mr. T. We have been assured by the Sheriff and his office that the "animals" are being cared for, have seen a vet, have good feed, good hay, plenty of water, the junk is being cleaned up,and all their needs have been taken care of . That we dont need to worry about the situation, it has improved. [SIZE=18pt][/SIZE] I can assure all this is a bunch of garbarge. and that is mild.

 This is what I saw. 6 junked cars, barrels of who knows what trash and just garbarge all along the the fence. The horse droppings I saw were very wormy looking. I saw one round bale of hay in a hay ring that looked like it had hay mold on it ( black and rotten). We were told he lived on the place by the Sheriff, (but he lives in Redfield with his girlfriend in government housing)and what we found was an abandoned old single wide trailer that didnt even have electricty hooked up to it, hay stored in it, an old motor home, an old school bus, and some other kind of truck there by the trailer. The whole pasture area has no grass at all, it is covered with what we call gyp weed. tall stinking weed with yellow flowers. These horses have nothing to eat. 


He has moved some of the horses to another area, I was told 12, I dont know if these are the team that he has to take to fairs or what. He runs a pony ride for children with those, so I assume those are in good shape. I didnt see them on the place. 


I didnt see it but I am very sure there has to be a burial site on the place some where. The ground is sandy soil, and should be lush with grass all the surrounding area is full of baled hay that is still in the fields, they have had plenty of rain and the grass is about knee high everywhere but on his place. 


Now I would like to tell you who all has been contacted and sent pictures of these poor horse:


The Govenor, livestock commission, Attorney General, KBI, County Attorney, County Sheriff, 2 SPCA groups, one in Wichita and one in Kansas City, local newspapers, TV stations, 2 equine rescue groups, and now to the District Attorney. 


I have been patronized and told many things to reassure me it will be looked into. I think that we are not being taken seriously because we are not from Kansas. And they think we will just go away. I assure you that will not be the case. The Sheriff will not take my calls now ( he is either out of the office or is in a meeting).

 


We have been told that the statutes that apply to this situation are 21-4310 and 21-4313 and that a Kansas resident must file the complaint with the DA's office, and it is a felony as of July 1, 2007.


Under these statutes if the horses are seized they will have to stay in the county until they can be released. When they are released then we may be the rescue that can help find homes for them. 


Our goal is to help save as many of these Minis that we can. A secondary goal should be to keep him from ever owning any other animal ever again. 

 


I thank you for letting me vent my flustrations about this problem. I also hope that this helps clear up what we have been going through these last 2 weeks.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I have posted the plight of these dear ones on two other forums I belong to, one of which is very much international, mostly europeen members and I know they will all start emailing, wonder what the sheriff will think when the state veterinarian, the governor of Kansas, etc. start getting emails and calls and faxes from Europe about this!!!! I am hoping that some media in Europe picks this up. This is going to be very interesting to see how fast they clean this up now. I don't think he ever dreamed of getting this kind of publicity but he does deserve it for not doing anything about this earlier, especially since he DOES have the authority. I sure as heck have no respect either for this Sheriff or this owner, GRRRRRRRRRRRR.

mmm thinking about the above, Mona/Mary Lou, isn't their a news woman in France that wanted to do a story before on another issue, a few years back. Did you keep her contact name? If so I think she might be interested in helping us out.


----------



## CheyAut

Another way to get this story out to others of the "general public" that I thought of: if you or your kids have a myspace account, send a bulletin about this? Urge your myspace "friends" to send it on as a bulletin, too. Might help get this story out to people who would otherwise never hear it???

I was also wondering if it would do any good to tell a sheriff in another state what is going on? Sherif Joe Arpaio (sp???) here in Arizona is a big animal person, very involved in things such as rescue and having prisoners care for animals, that type of thing. Do you think it would do any good, or the reverse, any harm, in letting him in on the story, and the fact that the Ks sheriff isn't doing anything for these poor minis?

Ginny, do I have your permission to copy/paste what you wrote on page 56, the big update about your trip there? I already did to a horse forum I"m part of, but then I wondered if I should have asked first... I did link to the forum here... if you want me to I will delete it. But I'd like to post it elsewhere if I have your permission.

Jessi


----------



## Gini

The next few posts from me will be very photo intensive. Some you may have seen but I know some you

haven't.
























































Now we all know what it is!


----------



## Danielle_E.

Oh this is weighing on my mind so much, I can't sleep!!!! I am waiting for the members on the other site (Europeen/international) to see the story, especially one member, Princess Alia Hussein of Jordan. This particular site is a straight egyptian arabian site which I belong to and I know that many on that site will help, especially Princess Alia. When I lost Crystal's foal this year she sent me a beautiful and tear filled email ... doesn't matter what breed you own, we are first and foremost "horse lovers" and will do anything to help those that need help. I will let you know what is said on the other forum and the help that is given to us at this site.


----------



## lvponies

Wayne Pacelle is the president and chief executive officer of The Humane Society of the United States. He has a Blog.....Wayne's Blog I posted on there about the minis as there are no email contacts on their page. Please do the same. Post a comment


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures

One thing I did once when I could not get the owner to give up the animals, I called all of the neighbors. Some of them had no clue what was going on their street. In the end it was a neighbor that got the man to surrender all of his animals. Acutally what she did was take the animals to her place and sold them all within a week for $50 each with the checks made out to the town to pay the mans back taxes. Only way it was legal in this state when the horses were owned by both the wife and husband in the middle of a divorce.

My town has a town phone book. If this town has one it might be a good idea to start calling or mailing all the citizens of this town to let them know what is going on in their town.

Next time someone goes to their town Post some of these pictures around town. Stop into businesses and ask for help. Stop at a neighbors house. Stop at the town hall and ask for a mailing list for the town. Ask for a phone directory for the town. Place a flyer on the telephone poles around town. Get the people that live there involved.


----------



## lvponies

I have sent an email to every email address that has been listed here and have sent pix to YouNews TV. Also found the following and sent emails to them too:

KSUCVM • Association of Equine Practitioners

Advisors

Dr. Bonnie Rush E-mail: [email protected]

2007 - 2008 Executive Officers

President Amanda Sherck (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Vice President Michael VanDerwalker (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Secretary Jacqueline Allen (2009)

E-mail: [email protected]

Treasurer John Lutter (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Emergency Team Coordinator Sarah Waxman (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Wet Lab Coordinator Nicole Poulin (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Fundraiser Chair Kari Hampe (2007)

E-mail: [email protected]

Class of 2008 Rep Sue Barnett (2009)

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## HaazeMinis

This thread is appauling! :new_shocked: :no: I have been watching it closely and was hoping for a better out come than what I am seeing now. :no:

I will be sending emails to everyone of these contacts and I will be home this week, will be making phone calls as well. I have already been in contact with someone I veiw as a dear friend who is a Humane Officer in our state (WI) to find out what other steps can be taken to get these little one out of there. This is just to sad! :no:

Will let you know what she says when I talk with her tonight or tommorrow.

Jeri


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures

Finding email addresses

Years ago when I had AOL I could search by town and get email address for everyone the listed in that town. I can not figure out how to do that with my email service. If any of you can with your provider try pulling up Uniontown, KS. If you find any email addresses send the some of the pictures. Ask them to check it out for themselves.

The Sheriff does not work for US he works for the people of the TOWN. Even if he will not listen to us if enough of the town people get involved in this he has to listen to them since they are the ones paying his salary.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Can someone who is a member of marestare.com (I can't for the life of me remember my user name and password) post a link to this thread in the "prayer... forum". I am SURE they would allow it in this case.


----------



## AppyLover2

I just sent a letter with pictures to RFD-TV. I sent a link to this topic and asked that Mike take a moment to look at the first page and at Ginnys update on page 56. I mentioned the gelding with maggots on his sheath, I mentioned the gelding who lost an eye. I mentioned the trash and the possible EPA danger.

I begged him to help us get media coverage.

My next letters will go out to TV affiliates. If we can't get the individual stations involved, maybe the people who keep them on the air will light a fire under their butts.

My Dear God in Heaven.........there's GOT to be someone out there who will help!!

More ideas for e-mail: CBS - The Early Show

ABC - Good Morning America

CNN - I just filed and "I Report"


----------



## lvponies

Great idea about Mare Stare!! I posted about the minis and included this link for more info and pix.


----------



## minilovr

wiccanz said:


> OK, I have emailed and attached the pics, just in case they don't quite get the picture.
> 
> But I can't understand how there would be no humane society or other animal welfare organisation that could help...in NZ we have the SPCA, which is a charity with NO government help whatsoever. It's run on donations and legacies. They would have uplifted these horses some time ago.
> 
> Hope these poor little things can be sorted out real quick - they don't appear to have a lot of time left.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

I don't know if this was listed, or if it will even help, but grabbing at straws here! I know that State Vets don't do seizure or rescue, but darnit, they have the contacts for people who may be able to help! Am attaching a link to a page with numbers (fax and phone) and e-mail for all of these offices by state.

*State Veterinarians.*

Also, I know someone else asked this as well, but want to be sure before I do this. Ginny and Jess, are you ok with us copy and pasting your statments and photos to other forums, and including them in e-mails we send?


----------



## AppyLover2

Since it appears that Mr. T is in violation of Ks State Statute would it be possible to get an attorney involved? Could his herd sue him for neglect?(No, I'm not joking here.) Could we do it? Does anybody know an attorney who might discuss this to find out if there is anything we could do through legal channels that might help. I know we are hoping to get this accomplished without a court case, but potential pending legal action might get somebody's attention.

Another question - for Kansas residents - what is the law regarding Coggins test? Is it only required when transporting or are pasture-bound horses required to have them too. Also what about other laws which might require vaccinations, etc?


----------



## EMB

Has CMHR contacted Anderson Cooper? If I recall correctly he was quite valuable following Hurricane Katrina when folks were trying to get aid to mini farms who had been cut off from civilization and aid personnel were prevented from traveling in those areas. He even made it through to one farm and did a story.

On another note, I am still having difficulty understanding why those horses can't be seized. The KS Statute appears to have the necessary ingredients there. I can't see where that SO is being given all the authority. Perhaps if CMHR could get one Kansas vet on board, those horses could be seized.

"*Any *public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or other appropriate facility may take into custody any animal, upon either private or public property, which clearly shows evidence of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto. Such officer, agent or veterinarian may inspect, care for or treat such animal or place such animal in the care of a duly incorporated humane society or licensed veterinarian for treatment, boarding or other care or, if an officer of such humane society or such veterinarian determines that the animal appears to be diseased or disabled beyond recovery for any useful purpose, for humane killing."


----------



## Danielle_E.

This site lists rescues in Kansas and various counties. Perhaps CMHR should contact them and get them to also start emailing etc, the sheriff, the county DA,m etc, etc. etc.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5..._in_kansas.html

there are two pages

What other veterinarians are fairly close distance. I know one already went but perhaps we need to enlist the help of another. I am SURE people here would donate to pay for the "farm call" to get a vet over there and to write the report that should be written about these animals!!!!

It's also time to write to the veterinary board and have them get involved. Vets take an oath.....they can't turn a blind eye to this or they should have their license revoked!!!!

Get these individuals involved as well

http://www.kansasmhc.com/


----------



## Marty

Did anyone notice that in the statues that no where did it say the Sheriff had to give the owner 30 days to make amends?

What we need is pressure on the sheriff to convince him to grant CHMR permisson to seize and an immediate surrender of all horses into our care. He also has the power to arrest Mr. Trembly too if he wanted to throw that in. He has the paperwork in his office and the power to grant CHMR custody. We need pressure on the Sheriff to let him allow us to move in now and get the horses out of there. If the Sheriff will co-operate all his troubles will go away and he's going to want that once he finds out you guys are MAD!!!!!!

BOURBON COUNTY

Harold D. Coleman, Sheriff, PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701

620/223-1440

FAX 223-0055


----------



## SilverDollar

I cannot believe the horror in those photos. So true what a few have said about how difficult it is to keep weight OFF minis. Hard to believe...

So many great ideas and suggestions...although now I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed.



:

Is there a "plan of attack" as to mass action required? For example, a list of all the best and, hopefully, most effective names to email, phone and fax? It seems like we're doing the "spaghetti theory"--throwing it at the wall to see what sticks. I still think that's needed--we need to find _someone _ who has the power and authority to step in.

I just want to make sure we're "bombarding" the right people. Thanks!!!



:

Edited: Just saw your post Marty. Thanks!! (He will become the most infamous Sheriff in the country. You're right. We're MAD!!)


----------



## EMB

Marty, that was the point I made in my post just before yours. Nowhere in the KS Statute is the SO given the ultimate authority. It gives that office the right to seize as it does any law enforcement authority, among others, including any licensed vet. So in my books, the KS Statute is THE law that governs this situation. So find a Kansas vet, bring your trailers and get the horses.


----------



## AppyLover2

The only way I found to get something to Anderson Cooper was http://www.cnn.com/exchange/ireports/topic...03/theshot.html. I had already done an I-Report, but did another one which will hopefully get to his staff.



> Is there a "plan of attack" as to mass action required? For example, a list of all the best and, hopefully, most effective names to email, phone and fax?


I've been doing things, but totally agree with SilverDollar. Someone with CMHR needs to provide names/addresses of a few people each day for us to bombard on that day. Perhaps we should start with the sheriff, the governor, the state attorney, or whoever. If we all focus our attention on certain individuals every day they would be totally bombarded. Can you imagine getting 100, 200, 300 e-mails in one day about one subject!

*CMHR what do you think? Would one of you be willing to do that?* We are definitely not going about this in any kind of organized fashion right now. I tend to think we would be more effective that way. Right now there must be over 100 different names, etc of people to contact scattered over this 66 pages. It's confusing and definitely overwhelming.

Edited to add even more people to contact. This link gives info on Kansas Senators and Representatives.

http://www.ipsr.ku.edu/ksdata/vote/20011.shtml Maybe they can get the Governor's attention.


----------



## SilverDollar

Another thought...(sorry, my brain is in overdrive searching for solutions!)

Can CMHR post a reference page on their website with a "Plan of Action for the Kansas Minis" to which we can refer everyone on all our cross-posts and email lists? Include the Sheriff contact information and anything that would be helpful to reference in our emails, letters and phone calls.

Thanks.

Rebecca


----------



## EMB

:aktion033: Good points Donna on the need for more concerted action.

Here is the link to Anderson Coopers page with contact info on the bottom. I am going to send him a mail now with the link to Ginny's update on P.56.

http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/anderson.c....360/index.html


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

SilverDollar said:


> and anything that would be helpful to reference in our emails, letters and phone calls.


I was wondering the exact same thing. I don't want to say anything that would make the situation worse, or make a negative effect on CMHR.


----------



## HobbsFarm

Marty said:


> Did anyone notice that in the statues that no where did it say the Sheriff had to give the owner 30 days to make amends?
> What we need is pressure on the sheriff to convince him to grant CHMR permisson to seize and an immediate surrender of all horses into our care. He also has the power to arrest Mr. Trembly too if he wanted to throw that in. He has the paperwork in his office and the power to grant CHMR custody. We need pressure on the Sheriff to let him allow us to move in now and get the horses out of there. If the Sheriff will co-operate all his troubles will go away and he's going to want that once he finds out you guys are MAD!!!!!!
> 
> BOURBON COUNTY
> 
> Harold D. Coleman, Sheriff, PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701
> 
> 620/223-1440
> 
> FAX 223-0055


Here's another statute of interest Marty...

I have a close friend who is a police officer and also an animal lover. He has been following this story as well as listening to me vent about it often. He suggested we look at this law because maybe Trembly isn't the only guilty party in this situation...

*21-3302*

*Chapter 21.--CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS **PART II.--PROHIBITED CONDUCT **Article 33.--ANTICIPATORY CRIMES * *21-3302.* *Conspiracy.* (a) A conspiracy is an agreement with another person to commit a crime or *to assist in committing a crime*. No person may be convicted of a conspiracy unless *an overt act in furtherance of such conspiracy is alleged and proved to have been committed by such person or by a co-conspirator*.

It's obvious that, according to the Kansas Criminal Code, Trembly is guilty of Cruelty to Animals (21-4310). If anyone commits an "overt act" that furthers Trembly's crime (Cruelty to Animals) then that person can possibly be charged with Conspiracy to Commit Cruelty to Animals. The problem for us lies within the words "overt act". An overt act could be something as simple as "protecting" Trembly (which in this situation allows the cruelty to continue) or it could be something that involves more direct participation. And why would the sheriff in good conscience give Trembly 30 days when some of those horses are suffering and dying?? Why would he be lying to members of CMHR telling us that the horses are being cared for daily when we know they are not?

Is lying an overt act in this case??



:


----------



## Buckskin gal

As Stephaney of Celtic Rein said, she will start a national campain:

-" I will start writing up emails to gather the callers tonight and have it ready first thing tomorrow morning to get everyone ready to start the Monday "call in".......the calls will continue relentlessly until something is done, that is how it works.

I will post everything here tomorrow - hopefully with everyone working together in an organized way, those little guys will get the help they need quickly. I'm sure we can also get fund-raising going for their care once out of there as well - I can not believe the condition those poor things are in. Especially considering the fact that we have to battle to keep weight OFF of our Miniature - he looks at food and gains 10 lbs."

She is ready and willing and not hesitating to organize :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: you can contact her if you want: [email protected]

Continue to email or call any and all of the suggested people. This has to start yesterday not another week or two or three! Please keep your voices heard for those little guys who can't speak.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I did actually speak with Jennifer at a local news station she told me they are terribly understaffed today but could maybe get someone there during the week. I have sent her pictures from here as well as some names/numbers of CMHR people hopefully it will help

She will at least call me once she gets the email with the pictures and hopefully that will be a start if I dont hear from her soon I will call her again anyone with a heart has to feel something when they see these


----------



## Gini

I sent an e-mail to Anderson Cooper last night. Everyone please help by doing this. He and his

news crew helped get feed into the farm to help get the horses out and feed in.

Anderson Cooper 360 Please write...

Gini



EMB said:


> Has CMHR contacted Anderson Cooper? If I recall correctly he was quite valuable following Hurricane Katrina when folks were trying to get aid to mini farms who had been cut off from civilization and aid personnel were prevented from traveling in those areas. He even made it through to one farm and did a story.
> 
> On another note, I am still having difficulty understanding why those horses can't be seized. The KS Statute appears to have the necessary ingredients there. I can't see where that SO is being given all the authority. Perhaps if CMHR could get one Kansas vet on board, those horses could be seized.
> 
> "*Any *public health officer, law enforcement officer, licensed veterinarian or officer or agent of any incorporated humane society, animal shelter or other appropriate facility may take into custody any animal, upon either private or public property, which clearly shows evidence of cruelty to animals, as defined in K.S.A. 21-4310 and amendments thereto. Such officer, agent or veterinarian may inspect, care for or treat such animal or place such animal in the care of a duly incorporated humane society or licensed veterinarian for treatment, boarding or other care or, if an officer of such humane society or such veterinarian determines that the animal appears to be diseased or disabled beyond recovery for any useful purpose, for humane killing."


----------



## EMB

In the info I just sent to Anderson Cooper I also included the link to the Kansas statutes. I went on to say that the content of this statue indicates that everything that can be done isn't being done. I think it's important that anyone we contact receives that statute information so as to not be misled by the SO.

Once again, here is the link.

Kansas Animal Cruelty Legislation

Has someone from CMHR asked the SO why they believe they are the ultimate authority in this case when the law clearly says differently?


----------



## AppyLover2

The link to Celtic Rein doesn't work for me.


----------



## SilverDollar

I haven't seen Sheriff Coleman's email address (or if I did I don't remember




: ).

Here it is:

[email protected]

Harold D. Coleman, Sheriff, PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701

620/223-1440

FAX 223-0055

I also saw that the physical address is:

204 S. National

Fort Scott, KS 66701


----------



## EMB

:aktion033: Oh goody! :aktion033:

The sheriff's e-mail! Thank you! I have some questions for him. Not that I expect an answer but it will feel good asking.


----------



## Gini

Posting more pictures...


----------



## Buckskin gal

Uhmmm I just copied and pasted what was in her message ...maybe it should be in small letters to work. It did work from the Celtic website. Here is the website http://www.celticreinrescue.org/



AppyLover2 said:


> The link to Celtic Rein doesn't work for me.


----------



## Marty

*As of 12:49 today this thread has had 36,357 views!* :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Imagine; if everyone that views this thread would make just one phone call to help, that would almost ensure these little horses will be helped sooner than we hope.

Harold D. Coleman, Sheriff, PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701

620/223-1440

FAX 223-0055

Please keep up this work guys! The way you are stepping up and have rallied is amazing. We really need this kind of help so bad. You are truly the beautiful people of the world.



:

Mary Lou thank you so much for allowing this thread to persist.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I called the sheriff and got the dispatcher she said he wont be in until Monday


----------



## Warpony

I've posted about this on MySpace, and posted about it at a few non-horse forums that are full of animal lovers. It isn't much but it is all I can do to help right now. I've been following this since day one and the whole thing makes me sick. I wish I could win the lottery and just take them all in myself.


----------



## Gini

Just a thought. As I was looking thru the pictures very thoroughly I found it strange there was no visible

manure in the pens. I some in the pictures of the horses out but not enough for as many horses.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Marty said:


> *As of 12:49 today this thread has had 36,357 views!* :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> Imagine; if everyone that views this thread would make just one phone call to help, that would almost ensure these little horses will be helped sooner than we hope.
> 
> Harold D. Coleman, Sheriff, PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701
> 
> 620/223-1440
> 
> FAX 223-0055
> 
> Please keep up this work guys! The way you are stepping up and have rallied is amazing. We really need this kind of help so bad. You are truly the beautiful people of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Mary Lou thank you so much for allowing this thread to persist.



I have contacted and sent and forwarded and complained as well but this struck me...if each person spent $1 each time they checked this thread imagine the money that would be available to help. Brass tacks...it is going to take alot of money to help. I already have a way to generate income for CMHR in the works.


----------



## EMB

I just e-mailed sheriff Coleman and CC'd my mail to the County Attorney Terri Johnson.

The Bourbon County Attorney e-mail I uncovered is:

[email protected]

It's been a bit and hasn't bounced back so I assume it is a valid e-mail address. Have at it people.


----------



## Katiean

I just emailed the Sheriff and did a cc. to the Governor. Maybe if all emails were cc'd to the governor it might make them do something.

If the horses are not taking in enough to sustain them there will be a lot less poop. JMO.


----------



## Gini

Katiean said:


> I just emailed the Sheriff and did a cc. to the Governor. Maybe if all emails were cc'd to the governor it might make them do something.
> 
> If the horses are not taking in enough to sustain them there will be a lot less poop. JMO.


I agree Katiean..... Thus showing another falsehood from that local sheriff that they are being fed well.

I just sent some pictures to Anderson Cooper.

Thank you all for standing up for these miniatures!!!


----------



## appymini

I see in the last pics.There was alote of goats also. The pics where to far to see how they looked.But noticed they looked hungry and waiting.


----------



## SilverDollar

So that I'm not accused of exaggerating, can anyone tell us exactly (or even close) how many minis we're talking about? I'm creating a slideshow and want to make sure it's accurate when I post it for the world to see.

Thanks!

Gini: You probably didn't see any manure because what little is being dropped is most likely being eaten. My rescued horse, Rhett, still eats his manure and it's been three years. He's fat and happy but my vet said it's probably so ingrained in him.


----------



## HobbsFarm

appymini said:


> I see in the last pics.There was alote of goats also. The pics where to far to see how they looked.But noticed they looked hungry and waiting.


Ginny said that there are about 30 thin goats in a small pen on the property too. That's all I know, but I thought I would answer your question. They do look very hungry climbing on the fencing.


----------



## Gini

SilverDollar said:


> So that I'm not accused of exaggerating, can anyone tell us exactly (or even close) how many minis we're talking about? I'm creating a slideshow and want to make sure it's accurate when I post it for the world to see.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Gini: You probably didn't see any manure because what little is being dropped is most likely being eaten. My rescued horse, Rhett, still eats his manure and it's been three years. He's fat and happy but my vet said it's probably so ingrained in him.



There were at the time the pictures were taken 100 horses. With the condition of the mares not being able to get up they may be gone now. I'm sure the count will fluctuate.


----------



## AppyLover2

I just sent a letter with pictures to: the Ks Senator, 2 Representatives, The Governor, the sheriff and 3 County Commissioners. Did it a bit differently than some of you though, I addressed it to the Senator, Representatives and the Governor and cc'd it to the sheriff and county commissioners.

Whoever posted about how much farm subsidy aid Vern got - Good Job!! I included that bit of info in my letter as well as citing the statute on animal abuse.

Somebody mentioned the amount of money we would be raising if we all put in $1 for every time we visit this thread........OMG I couldn't possible afford it. You guys would have to be rescuing me and mine.

Marty........no one's commented on my suggestion to have someone list a few names of people we should contact each day. Mentioning it because I don't know if nobody liked the idea or if everybody's just missed it.



> CMHR what do you think? Would one of you be willing to do that? We are definitely not going about this in any kind of organized fashion right now. I tend to think we would be more effective that way. Right now there must be over 100 different names, etc of people to contact scattered over this 66 pages. It's confusing and definitely overwhelming.


Of course I don't see how anyone could possible miss something on this thread.



: I'm totally exhausted scrolling back and forth looking for addresses, info, etc.

Edited to say NOOOO! The State Legislature is on break. My letter didn't get to them. GRRRRRR It was a good 'un too.


----------



## runamuk

Gini said:


> Just a thought. As I was looking thru the pictures very thoroughly I found it strange there was no visible
> 
> manure in the pens. I some in the pictures of the horses out but not enough for as many horses.


It is likely that the horses in the pens are eating the manure, the photo of the goats has lots of visible manure and the goats do not appear as undernourished I would guess they were recently acquired? or the photos are deceptive.


----------



## virginia

To All Forum Members:

Please feel free to copy and send any post and pictures posted by me or any other Board Member of CMHR. You do so with our blessings.

There will be another thread started shorty by our Secretary Shannon with all the contact phone numbers, emails etc that have been posted here. You may add additional numbers and emails but please do not post any comments on that thread. It will be for information only. When it is posted can one of the moderators please pin it for us?

There have been many wonderful ideas put forth on this thread and we are following up on the ones we can. However, CMHR is small and cannot do all of them. Those of you that posted please follow up on your own with our blessing. If efforts are duplicated so much the better.

Also remember that emails and calls going to public officials probably will not be received by them till Tuesday as Monday is a Holiday.

As for our "Plan of Action", well we are going to go at Mr Trembly from several directions. EPA (Waste Dump with harmful elements) Animal abuse, possible fraud re: Gvt subsidies, Gvt housing, whatever will work to get him to release those minis. CMHR is going to hire a lawyer to advise us on what we can/cannot do. If anyone is a lawyer or knows one that is an animal lover, please contact me. We don't have a lot of money and I would rather use it for the minis but if it the only way to get these minis then we'll do it. The money won't help the minis if we can't get them.

Please, all of you keep the emails going, don't stop at just one or two. Re-email all the ones that don't answer and keep sending till we get an answer that we can use.

Thank you all,

Ginny St Pierre, President CMHR

When I was there, I took a quick count and came up with approximately 100 head. There were also about 30 goats in one pen about 30' square and yes, they were hungry too!

We have been told that he moved 12, but we do not know where.

Ginny


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

We do have a forum member who is a attorney and I believe helped many during the "lawsuit" many encountered a while back. I am sure Mary Lou would have her contact info and I will pm you wtih the forum name

I have talked to Jennifer at the newsdesk and for some reason my emails are not getting thru to her she seems at least willing to listen so if you would like to email her

[email protected] is the email. Again try and be nice she is seemingly anyway on our side or well not against it anyway


----------



## AmyEllen

Hello

I stumbled across this through a craglist post. Has anything else been done to help the poor little guys??? I live in Kansas and am curious. It is such a shame someone is being allowed to treat these little guys this way. Surely something can be done to help them,. I can't belive that this could continue.






Thank you

Amy


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Hi - I'm the lawyer who gets involved in these things. We can't necessarily go through a private lawsuit because there is no civil cause of action one person against another for animal abuse unless ownership issues are involved. What we can do though is go to the guy to allow us to get them moved through some arm twisting. Let me see on Monday what local lawyer resources I may have. I can do the work with a Kansas lawyer as co-counsel. I did not read all of the posts so I wll go back and those caught up. Could someone look to see if this farm or man has any registration papers on some horses with either A or B. I need who he bought them from and where he got them. I'll touch base with who I think I know to help in KS and then do some legal research on what can be done. Let me know if anyone has had any contact with this guy or gets any response back from any of the contacts with authorities. We may need to get a mini group registered with ASPCA with mini's being the territory rather than a geographical location. Vicki [email protected]


----------



## Mona

Dorrie & Frank said:


> Hi - I'm the lawyer who gets involved in these things. We can't necessarily go through a private lawsuit because there is no civil cause of action one person against another for animal abuse unless ownership issues are involved. What we can do though is go to the guy to allow us to get them moved through some arm twisting. Let me see on Monday what local lawyer resources I may have. I can do the work with a Kansas lawyer as co-counsel. I did not read all of the posts so I wll go back and those caught up. Could someone look to see if this farm or man has any registration papers on some horses with either A or B. I need who he bought them from and where he got them. I'll touch base with who I think I know to help in KS and then do some legal research on what can be done. Let me know if anyone has had any contact with this guy or gets any response back from any of the contacts with authorities. We may need to get a mini group registered with ASPCA with mini's being the territory rather than a geographical location. Vicki [email protected]


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: YAY...Vicki to the rescue!! I could just



: you!!! Vicki, I will look his name up in the studbooks to see what I can find for you. As for contacts and response to this, I think you will find your answers after you have read through the entire post.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures

AmyEllen said:


> Hello
> 
> I stumbled across this through a craglist post. Has anything else been done to help the poor little guys??? I live in Kansas and am curious. It is such a shame someone is being allowed to treat these little guys this way. Surely something can be done to help them,. I can't belive that this could continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Amy


Amy,

I am glad some one saw my post on Craigs list. I will try cross posting it to more of the KS cities on craigs list. People are trying to do a lot to save these horse but there are officials that are blocking the efforts. More people in KS are needed to get the Sheriff and other officials to get help to these animals. People in the State and in that town need to be aware of what is going and and force the elected officials in the state to take action.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Dorrie & Frank said:


> Hi - I'm the lawyer who gets involved in these things.



THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! Those minis need you desperately!! As Gini said, some of those downed mares probably have not made it back up. Sickening, but bodies on sight always helps the "imminent danger" piece of things that allows for SEIZURE!!

PLEASE, EVERYONE, DON'T QUIT WHATEVER YOU ARE DOING - DON'T WAIT FOR OTHERS TO TELL YOU WHAT TO DO - AT THIS POINT THERE IS JUST NO TIME TO LOSE!!!!! Write e-mails to anyone and everyone, make phone calls, do whatever you can think that MIGHT help!!!


----------



## runamuk

What happened to the pictures in the thread? Many have gone red x.

I have word from a kansas rescue that is willing to do what they can to help....and I may have gotten my Gini's crossed



:



: so one of you should be hearing from one of their reps and they may have other connections.


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]I have posted a seperate thread with contact information that people have been listing here. Like Ginny said, please don't post there, but if you have additional contacts that need to be added, please PM me or email me at [email protected] and I will get them added. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Here is a link to a short slide show you could add to your emails in the place of pictures if you like. Uniontown Horses[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

A few quick notes:

Kansas requires breeders and distributors to be licensed. I am certain he is not. The state livestock commissioner is technically in charge of all animal health in the state. I'll try to call on Monday. They can require him to submit to an inspection regarding such a license. He can be fined or put out of business. Rescue groups have to be licensed in order to take action under the statute. In order to be licensed they must have a facility. If the folks with the rescue groups in Kansas are licensed then they can go in and seize the horses, we could go through that judicially. The problem is that if the local law enforcement does not charge him after that, then the rescue group could be sued by him. So it really has to be done in co-operation with the local law enforcement.

If anyone besides Mona has seen a copy of any ads he has placed to sell his horses as a breeder or distributor get me the info. I can use it to get someone to take a look at him. Photos of dead bodies on his property can also cause him to be fined $100/dya until they are buried. Another way to go at him.

From legal front that's all I have dfound so far. Vicki


----------



## virginia

THANK YOU VICKI!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please contact me with any questions.

Ginny

[email protected]

cell 931 923 9214


----------



## Buckskin gal

THANK YOU VICKI



:



: It really gives me hope for someone like you to give us information. Mary



Dorrie & Frank said:


> A few quick notes:
> 
> Kansas requires breeders and distributors to be licensed. I am certain he is not. The state livestock commissioner is technically in charge of all animal health in the state. I'll try to call on Monday. They can require him to submit to an inspection regarding such a license. He can be fined or put out of business. Rescue groups have to be licensed in order to take action under the statute. In order to be licensed they must have a facility. If the folks with the rescue groups in Kansas are licensed then they can go in and seize the horses, we could go through that judicially. The problem is that if the local law enforcement does not charge him after that, then the rescue group could be sued by him. So it really has to be done in co-operation with the local law enforcement.
> 
> If anyone besides Mona has seen a copy of any ads he has placed to sell his horses as a breeder or distributor get me the info. I can use it to get someone to take a look at him. Photos of dead bodies on his property can also cause him to be fined $100/dya until they are buried. Another way to go at him.
> 
> From legal front that's all I have dfound so far. Vicki


----------



## MaryKansas

Government subsidies screams of politics and who better to inform of this injustice than Bill O'Reilly? Just a suggestion...any thoughts? Hubby said he remembers Bill O'Reilly doing a news piece on starving horses about a year or so ago.

[email protected]


----------



## RJRMINIS

All I know is, I don't know who could watch that video and not have to drag out the box of kleenex's..... :no: I wish I knew what I could do, other than sending the emails I just sent.... I just want to go there with a trailer and start loading.



: 





:



: Praying for these minis.



:



:


----------



## dixie_belle

I look at my two fat lawn ornaments and I am sickened by what is going on in Kansas. I have emailed this thread to Oprah, of all people. She has mini's and with a few phone calls she has the power to open doors. She has made a huge difference in the lives of many people. Surely she can help these wonderful creatures. Let's pray that her staff sends the email thru to her attention.

Shelley


----------



## lvponies

Shannon,

Thank you very much for putting the slideshow together!!! You did a wonderful job and it is very moving. We should include a link to it on every email we send.

Thank You!! :aktion033:


----------



## CRERS

Ok, the emails are going out now. If there are any other individuals that should be included on this email, please let me know and I will add them. I have 5 pictures of the Miniatures in this email, but they are not showing up as I copy and paste here. If anyone would like it emailed to them individually so that they can send it out and forward it on, please email me at [email protected] and I will send it to you to forward. We need to reach as many people as we can and continue reaching them - these little guys have no voice except for ours and it will be heard! There is no excuse for the pain and suffering they are going through......none. Also, I will see why our link isn't working and try to fix it, but it is www.celticreinrescue.org

Email going out:

There is a very serious situation going on in Bourbon County, Kansas concerning the welfare of approximately 100 Miniature horses that are starving to death.

Virginia St. Pierre of Chances Miniature Horse Rescue, http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/ has been to the property and has also spoken with the officials in charge of this county, of whom claim there is not a problem and are basically doing nothing to help these poor little creatures that desperately need our help.

Please view this brief video - the pictures are taken from Virginia's trip to get first hand account of the condition these little guys are living in. I will warn you ahead of time, it is heart wrenching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbRCVwXcaI

Again, we are faced with a situation where horses are being grossly neglected and have no voice to speak for themselves, which is why I am writing this email to gather help from caring individuals of the horse community. We have made our voices be heard together for horses in desperate need before, and again, we must be the voice for these poor animals that can not help themselves.

I am going to list the numbers of those already contacted regarding this situation, as well as individuals and organizations that should be contacted. We will begin calling on Monday and continue to call until these horses receive the help they so desperately need and deserve.

We urge everyone to call the numbers and people listed and we also urge everyone to please remain polite, but firm. If there is also an email, please send a follow up email after your call. They need to know that the country is watching and that we know the situation these horses are in and EXPECT that the proper thing will be done for these tiny horses in short order.

I assure you that every other avenue has been explored, resulting in no help for the horses. It is up to each of us to get help to these horses immediately.

Down and unable to rise

Starving Miniature living in a pen

So that everyone is prepared, they will most likely blame their inaction on another department or person - do not allow it. Ask them who, exactly, we hold accountable for inaction when these innocent horses are dying? We want answers and we are entitled to them. The citizens of Kansas are paying these people with their tax dollars and they need to do their jobs! I have read the statutes for animal cruelty in Kansas and they are clearly being violated!

If anyone has other input or can be of assistance, Chances Miniature Horse Rescue as well as the many other caring individuals and groups involved with this would greatly appreciate your help!

Please start calling on Monday - these little guys are depending on us!!

BOURBON COUNTY Sheriff

Harold D. Coleman, Sheriff, PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701

Phone: 620-223-1440

Email: [email protected]

Bourbon County Attorney

Terri Johnson

County Attorney

210 S. National Ave.

Fort Scott KS 66701

(620) 223-2910

(620) 223-3781 (FAX)

[email protected]

Bourbon County Asst. County Attorney

Valorie Leblanc

210 S. National Ave.

Fort Scott KS 66701

(620) 223-2910

(620) 223-3781 (FAX)

[email protected]

Kansas State Veterinarian

Mr.George Teagarde

State Veterinarian

Kansas Animal Health Department

708 S. Jackson

Topeka, KS 66603-3714

e-mail: [email protected]

Tel Nr: (785) 296-2326

Fax Nr: (785) 296-1765

Sincerely,

Stephany A. Asta-Ferrero

Co-Founder & Executive Director

Celtic Rein Equine Rescue & Sanctuary

Bel Air, Maryland


----------



## Buckskin gal

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Thank you, and those little guys will certainly appreciate it. Mary



CRERS said:


> Ok, the emails are going out now. If there are any other individuals that should be included on this email, please let me know and I will add them. I have 5 pictures of the Miniatures in this email, but they are not showing up as I copy and paste here. If anyone would like it emailed to them individually so that they can send it out and forward it on, please email me at [email protected] and I will send it to you to forward. We need to reach as many people as we can and continue reaching them - these little guys have no voice except for ours and it will be heard! There is no excuse for the pain and suffering they are going through......none. Also, I will see why our link isn't working and try to fix it, but it is www.celticreinrescue.org
> 
> Email going out:


----------



## SilverDollar

Shannon, great video! :aktion033:

I guess we were both on the same wavelength. I did one too. It's at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK45v5Rwiio. Didn't mean to have a "competing one", but it's my first video and posting on YouTube so I had to post here. Sorry!



: I included the contact info. for the sheriff and attorney so it's a little different.


----------



## lvponies

Great Idea to email Oprah!! :aktion033: I just sent her an email too with a link to the slideshow. Here's the link to her email: Oprah's Email


----------



## Reijel's Mom

SilverDollar said:


> Shannon, great video! :aktion033:
> 
> I guess we were both on the same wavelength. I did one too. It's at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK45v5Rwiio. Didn't mean to have a "competing one", but it's my first video and posting on YouTube so I had to post here. Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I included the contact info. for the sheriff and attorney so it's a little different.



GREAT JOB TO BOTH OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HobbsFarm

SilverDollar said:


> Shannon, great video! :aktion033:
> I guess we were both on the same wavelength. I did one too. It's at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK45v5Rwiio. Didn't mean to have a "competing one", but it's my first video and posting on YouTube so I had to post here. Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> : I included the contact info. for the sheriff and attorney so it's a little different.


THAT IS SUPER!! I don't care if 100 people make videos, if the right person sees one of them, that's all that matters to me.



:

Shannon


----------



## miniwhinny

':-{


----------



## CRERS

Ok, we have a lot of people on board to start calling tomorrow and the emails didn't go out that long ago - people are forwarding and those reading the emails and seeing the video's and pictures are taking notice.

It will not be long before the Kansas officials know they're in the spotlight and people from all over the country are watching to see what they do for these horses.

Remember too that tomorrow is a holiday too, so we may not get far, but start the calls back up on Tuesday either way!


----------



## DTHR

Hi all,

I have been following this story but have some questions since it is getting difficult to stay on track.

Who all was contacted by whom, when and what was said?

Does anyone really know what the correct process is in Kansas and this County when it comes to reporting lifestock neglect/abuse?

Has anyone spoken with the AG Department?

How many horses are there? What is the last "information" about the owner?

How many people would be willing to get how many horses if they need to be temporily fostered?

What is the law in KS in regards to moving horses acrossed State line without coggins and/or health certificate?

I guess what I'm saying is, can someone put it into a summary of what has happened to this point?

Our rescue could help to some extend but it is an over 14 hr drive which would also be very difficult for these minis.

Feel free to PM me. Thanks


----------



## Tnkrtoy

Buckskin gal said:


> Uhmmm I just copied and pasted what was in her message ...maybe it should be in small letters to work. It did work from the Celtic website. Here is the website http://www.celticreinrescue.org/
> 
> 
> 
> AppyLover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link to Celtic Rein doesn't work for me.
Click to expand...


Please FAX as emails can be tossed and phones hung up. The fax machine is offical and may be harder to turn off.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Not all of us have fax machines so what would you suggest for us to do?



Tnkrtoy said:


> Buckskin gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm I just copied and pasted what was in her message ...maybe it should be in small letters to work. It did work from the Celtic website. Here is the website http://www.celticreinrescue.org/
> 
> 
> 
> AppyLover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link to Celtic Rein doesn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please FAX as emails can be tossed and phones hung up. The fax machine is offical and may be harder to turn off.
Click to expand...


----------



## Danielle_E.

I have a suggestion. After some of you posted about not knowing where to throw ourselves at I think that on Tuesday everyone shoudl email the Sheriff but better would be to fax him. He can ignore email but he can't ignore wads and wads of paper spilling out of their fax machine and jamming it up. We should concentrate to start on 2 or 3 ndividuals/group and inundate them.

Also I have a question, is there a plan in place, should the seizure happen, by CMHR if and when you are granted the removal of these animals? What about the goats? This is alot of miniature horses, many of which are in dire need of medical help the minute they are seized. I was just wondering if you have a plan in place lets say with other rescues in the state of Kansas that could help with this. I just can't see CMHR trying to find emergency foster homes for all these minis and goats in a timely manner.

Oops, just saw someone else thought the way I did about fax versus emails. Yes faxing would be better, otherwise the sheriff's office just might all have our emails go to "spam". Phoning would be the other thing, just keep jamming their phone lines.

You also need to find someone in the area or fairly close, who would be willing to go out there on a daily basis and video tape with date showing on the video in order to prove that the horses are not being watered/fed, etc. This needs to be documented so that the Sheriff can no longer just try to appease people calling and saying they are now being looked after.


----------



## Brookside Sue

I was just made aware of this situation in Kansas ... I have read most of the posts on this thread and have looked at all the pictures and watched the two videos.

What a horrible horrible situation for these poor horses. I have emailed everyone on the list as well as Oprah and I am sending an email to everyone I know in Canada (I am from Atlantic Canada)... The government of Kansas is going to have to deal with Canadians putting the pressure on them too now.

Something HAS to be done before they all die.

When I googled "Trembly Tiny Trails" I found the name Vern Trembly as the farm owner. Someone who bought a stallion from him several years ago has an ad on their website for the Tremblys. Obviously they have no idea what is happening with the horses now.

If you can think of any other way we can help from Canada, please let us know...

Susan & Roger Amos

Brookside Farm

NB, Canada


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

You guys are all amazing people! I'm back home now and catching up on this thread. There are a TON of wonderful ideas here. One I was thinking of on the drive home from World today was what about taking out an ad in a local paper notifying the locals that this situation is going on and their elected official (the sheriff) isn't doing his job. What do you think? I don't know how much something like this would cost, but I could contribute to it, or pay for it totally if it wasn't too outrageous.

Thoughts?


----------



## Danielle_E.

Now THAT is a WONDERFUL IDEA!!!!

I just thought of something else, the property that the minis are on, you mentioned he doesn't live on that site but in government housing. Who owns that piece of land where the minis are, does he? If not, is there any way of finding out. If he is renting that piece of land from someone could they also not be held liable for the cruelty to animals as well, as an accessory to the fact? I don't know, just trying to understand why nobody in Uniontown has not done anything at all. Is this place a remote area in the bush???? If he doesn't own the land it would be VERY interesting to see who does


----------



## albahurst

In conversation with a KS equine attorney, she suggested contacting newspapers in addition to TV stations. I think this is an excellent idea. Newspapers may be more willing to do articles on this situation and then TV stations might join in.

Peggy

www.albahurst.com


----------



## Danielle_E.

Vicki, what would happen if they were just removed by hook or by crook. I don't know what kind of fencing is around the entire property. Someone said their is grass in adjacent areas away from the area they are in. Boy, they are lucky I don't live close by because I guess I would be arrested for getting them one way or the other out of there. Then you would have the media going absolutely NUTS when a person or persons trying to do what is right are or is arrested for trying to stop this abuse. I am going to be faxing every minute I swear to God on Tuesday!!!! First I was upset, in tears, and now I am ANGRY!


----------



## Brookside Sue

I just sent an "I Report" to CNN....

Here is the link: http://edition.cnn.com/exchange/ireports/t...aking.news.html

If everyone sends an "I Report" and attaches the video, surely someone will do something about it.... Come on everyone, click on the link and send your comments and the youtube video to CNN..... Why not...

HELP THE LITTLE HORSES....!!!!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

Danielle_E. said:


> I just thought of something else, the property that the minis are on, you mentioned he doesn't live on that site but in government housing. Who owns that piece of land where the minis are, does he? If not, is there any way of finding out. If he is renting that piece of land from someone could they also not be held liable for the cruelty to animals as well, as an accessory to the fact? I don't know, just trying to understand why nobody in Uniontown has not done anything at all. Is this place a remote area in the bush???? If he doesn't own the land it would be VERY interesting to see who does



Couldn't this info be obtained from the local court house.........Clerk of Courts??? I know in Shawano County, you can walk right into the court house, to ask questions about property and taxes that ARE public knowledge. I think it's Clerk of Courts, though if anyone in Kansas can get there, they could probably ask for help.


----------



## virginia

Mr Trembly owns the property and has been collecting almost $100,000 in subsidies over the past years.

CMHR has a person in Ft Scott who is notifying the local paper of what is going on. Ft Scott is the Bourbon County seat. it is appx 10/15 miles from Uniontown who I understand has a population of about 250 people.

Ginny


----------



## Marty

I have just been notified that there are certain backroads from Kansas to the OK boarder which is only 2 hours away.............

and also what about the KANSAS STATE POLICE? I never thought of calling them!

Also Monday is a holiday so some places cannot be contacted until Tuesday but I think between faxes and ringing the phone off the wall and letting the dispatcher know a few things would be plenty to give the SO some serious headaches. They cannot turn their phones and faxes off!

Also for whoever asked about a daily movie, we have NO ONE there that can go out there every day and tend to these things. We have good Kansas support but nobody in Uniontown.

Also, if their newspaper is like ours, it would NEVER allow anything like this that goes against the Sheriff's department. It's a small town and I am not sure any one would report on that locally for us. I cannot find the Uniontown Newspaper. If anyone can locate it please let me know.

ALSO again, FEED STORES! I cannot locate a Unionville Feed Store, I need a phone book! but thinking maybe we can send out pictures to them and get the horse people of Unionville upset!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I did talk with someone from a news station earlier and will follow up tomorrow I sent an email to 2 newspapers they are about 40 and 50 miles away from Uniontown was the best I could find

I do have to say though I am concerned that if we get them to seize due to the pressure that they may no longer be willing to work with the rescues???


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

I have e-mailed Anderson Cooper, Bill O'Reilly, Oprah, the Governor, and the sheriff. I will be faxing on Monday also. I have forwarded this e-mail and YouTube video to friends, and asked them to forward to as many people as they can. I have also cross posted this, along with the YouTube video to three other forums! On two of them, it is causing conversation, and there has been several people horrified by this. They have come to the forum to read, and have already sent e-mails, and will hopefully also be calling and faxing.

It's working folks............come on..........keep it coming, this is AWESOME :aktion033: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I'm sending out the following updated e-mail to every single horse rescue group listed on petfinder. Right now I've sent to close to 200 rescues and there are more yet to go. If anyone wants to use this letter to copy and forward around to anyone they know that might help, please feel free to do so - go ahead and change my name to yours if you'd like, and add anything else in or take anything out that you feel might be helpful.

10/6/07

There is a large herd of miniature horses in Uniontown, Kansas in desperate need of help. Chances Miniature Horse Rescue have been working with local authorities, and many members of the Lil' Beginnings Miniature Horse Forum community have been writing and calling public authorities of Kansas as well as news stations in an attempt to get these animals the assistance they desperately need. Unfortunately, at a visit to the farm this weekend by members of CMHR, it was found that these animals continue to be in desperate need. Conditions at the farm have not been improved as was reported by the local sheriff!

The following are links to 2 different videos showing very recent photos of the situation there – please be forewarned, they are VERY disturbing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbRCVwXcaI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK45v5Rwiio.

Next is a link to the Lil’ Beginnings forum so you can follow the story from it’s start:

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=83038

HOW CAN YOU HELP?! NOW IS THE TIME TO MAKE SOME NOISE!! Forward this e-mail around to anyone you know who might be able to help in any small way!

The sheriff on this case is Harold D. Coleman. He assured out of state volunteers with CMHR that conditions at the farm were improving and that he was seeing to it. Many of the photos of the farm shown in the above you tube links were taken by CMHR volunteers THIS weekend, weeks AFTER this promise was made. The only food in sight, which was available to only some of the minis on this farm, was moldy blackened hay. And there was NO WATER.

Contact information:

Sheriff Harold D. Coleman

PO Box 42, Ft. Scott, KS 66701

204 S. National

Fort Scott, KS 66701

620/223-1440

FAX 223-0055

Email: [email protected]

HERE ARE OTHER CONTACTS THAT MAY PROVE TO BE HELPFUL, IF ENOUGH PERSONS LET THEM KNOW THEY CARE!

The Bourbon County Attorney [email protected]

Office of the Governor

Capitol, 300 SW 10th Ave., Ste. 212S

Topeka, KS 66612-1590

Voice 1-877-KSWORKS (1-877-579-6757)

Local 785-296-3232

For the Hearing Impaired 1-800-766-3777

Governor's email http://www.governor.ks.gov/comments/comment.htm

This site gives Kansas legislation contact info:

http://www.ipsr.ku.edu/ksdata/vote/20011.shtml

Anderson Cooper 360 CNN

http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/anderson.c....360/index.html

KSUCVM • Association of Equine Practitioners

Dr. Bonnie Rush E-mail: [email protected]

2007 - 2008 Executive Officers

President Amanda Sherck (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Vice President Michael VanDerwalker (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Secretary Jacqueline Allen (2009)

E-mail: [email protected]

Treasurer John Lutter (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Emergency Team Coordinator Sarah Waxman (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Wet Lab Coordinator Nicole Poulin (2008)

E-mail: [email protected]

Fundraiser Chair Kari Hampe (2007)

E-mail: [email protected]

Class of 2008 Rep Sue Barnett (2009)

E-mail: [email protected]

Kansas Horse Council & the Kansas State University College of Veterinary Medicine - both have helped in Kansas horse neglect/abuse issues.

http://asci.uvm.edu/equine/law/cruelty/ks_cruel.htm

http://www.vet.ksu.edu/

State Veterinarian of Kansas:

Mr. George Teagarden

State Veterinarian

Kansas Animal Health Department

708 S. Jackson

Topeka, KS 66603-3714

e-mail: [email protected]

Tel Nr: (785) 296-2326

Fax Nr: (785) 296-1765

Kansas County & District Attorney's - by county

http://www.kcdaa.org/

state contacts for oversite of the cruelty laws

708 SW Jackson

Topeka, KS 66603-3714

Phone: (785) 296-2326

Fax: (785) 296-1765

Bourbon county farm bureau

Contact your Farm Bureau office at 620-223-3370

Debbie Comstock - [email protected]

Donna Simpson - [email protected]

Lynda Foster - [email protected]

David Foster - [email protected]

Thank you for caring!!! To contact CMHR, visit their website at www.chancesminihorserescue.org

Renee McArtor, concerned horse lover in Iowa


----------



## Buckskin gal

These little guys need every bit of help they can get and if you think an ad would help then go for it...everyone should do anything and everything to help out. I am glad to see we have 125 guests on this topic! :aktion033: :aktion033: And I do hope each one is able to help in some way. Mary



StarRidgeAcres said:


> You guys are all amazing people! I'm back home now and catching up on this thread. There are a TON of wonderful ideas here. One I was thinking of on the drive home from World today was what about taking out an ad in a local paper notifying the locals that this situation is going on and their elected official (the sheriff) isn't doing his job. What do you think? I don't know how much something like this would cost, but I could contribute to it, or pay for it totally if it wasn't too outrageous.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## LindaB

This is breaking my heart. I would love to take some of them in if it was at all possible. Please let me know. I just sent an email to CBS, some new broadcasting stations in Kansas and to the PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES.




: gees I hope I don't get into trouble for that one. I even sent those pictures you posted. We have to get something done. You guys are awesome in the way your working this all out and all the hard work that's been done by you. You should pat yourselves on the back. Great with powers in numbers. :aktion033:


----------



## Danielle_E.

virginia said:


> Mr Trembly owns the property and has been collecting almost $100,000 in subsidies over the past years.
> 
> CMHR has a person in Ft Scott who is notifying the local paper of what is going on. Ft Scott is the Bourbon County seat. it is appx 10/15 miles from Uniontown who I understand has a population of about 250 people.
> 
> Ginny


WHAT?????????????? Now my blood is past boiling. How can someone who supposedly lives in government housing collect $100,000 in subsidies over the past years???????? Hello??? Something is no kosher here. Subsidies for what?????? Certainly isn't for improving his property.

Something smells here, any way to find out what the subsidies were for???


----------



## Kitty

Great Letter Renee, just forwarded it to everyone on my list including the non horsey people to get more and more people involved.

I'd make a midnight run anytime. This is bringing back terrible memories of a similiar case here by me a few years ago. TERRIBLE and I was the Vets assistant. Alot of the horses big and small were so starved they couldn't stand. And the worst part is she got a number of them BACK when court ordered she couldn't have any and the police knew and did NOTHING. So the night ride is looking pretty good to me.


----------



## sundaymom

*Just found this on the internet. If these people were able to rescue horses in Kansas maybe they could help with this problem. If it's already been mentioned just excuse. Tks.*

Kansas

Hero Rides To the Rescue of Horses Suffering Neglect

July 15, 2007 : 12:06 PM

Baldwin City resident Kathy Grissum has come to the rescue of eight starving horses in Douglas County.

Hero Rides To the Rescue of Horses Suffering Neglect

Local animal lover Kathy Grissum has taken in eight starving horses and is nursing them back to health with much-need food and lots of hands-on loving care.

The horses were rescued earlier this spring through a joint effort of the Lawrence Humane Society, a veterinarian, and the Bureau of Land Management.

Read the complete story from the July 9th Lawrence Journal-World:

Click Here for Story

What You Can Do

Adopting homes and donations for the horses are still needed.

If you are interested in adopting one of the horses, or can send a donation to help with their care, please contact:

Lawrence Humane Society at 785-843-6835

Baldwin City resident Kathy Grissum at 785-594-2800

Posted by Patricia Haddock, Best Friends Network

Photo is representative only; photo credit: www.projects.ex.ac.uk

This was the link to story... http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2007/jul/09/h...fering_neglect/


----------



## Danielle_E.

JACKPOT!!! Go to this site and read this guy's bio. Contact him by email and YELL, STOMP YOUR FEET, I am sure he can help

http://www.saveyourhorse.com/whoteach.htm

email address is

[email protected]


----------



## miniwhinny

Danielle_E. said:


> JACKPOT!!! Go to this site and read this guy's bio. Contact him by email and YELL, STOMP YOUR FEET, I am sure he can help
> 
> http://www.saveyourhorse.com/whoteach.htm


';:0


----------



## Kitty

Second that email :aktion033:


----------



## runamuk

Danielle_E. said:


> virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Trembly owns the property and has been collecting almost $100,000 in subsidies over the past years.
> 
> CMHR has a person in Ft Scott who is notifying the local paper of what is going on. Ft Scott is the Bourbon County seat. it is appx 10/15 miles from Uniontown who I understand has a population of about 250 people.
> 
> Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?????????????? Now my blood is past boiling. How can someone who supposedly lives in government housing collect $100,000 in subsidies over the past years???????? Hello??? Something is no kosher here. Subsidies for what?????? Certainly isn't for improving his property.
> 
> Something smells here, any way to find out what the subsidies were for???
Click to expand...

Year Conservation Subsidies/ Disaster Subsidies/ Commodity Subsidies /Total USDA Subsidies

1995-2005

1995 $12,555/ $0/ $0/ $12,555

1996 $12,555 /$0 /$0 /$12,555

1997 $12,555 /$0/ $0/ $12,555

1998 $1,764 /$0 /$4,388/ $6,152

1999 $3,009 /$0/ $8,515 /$11,524

2000 $3,009 /$0/ $2,505/ $5,514

2001 $3,009/ $0/ $796/ $3,805

2002 $3,009/ $405/ $680/ $4,094

2003 $3,009/ $0/ $852/ $3,861

2004 $13,322/ $0 /$0 /$13,322

2005 $14,047/ $0/ $0/ $14,047

Total $81,843 /$405/ $17,736/ $99,984

Crop Summary for Vernon D Trembly

Crop Payments

1995-2005

Wheat Subsidies $16,340

Sunflower Subsidies $1,396

Livestock Subsidies $405

Counties where payments were made from

County Subsidy Payments

1995-2004

Dundy County, Nebraska $99,579

Bourbon County, Kansas $405

Total $99,984


----------



## Danielle_E.

Did this individual reside in Nebraska before???? How long has he been in Kansas? Just wondering if he got something from Nebraska when he was no longer living there???



Kitty said:


> Second that email :aktion033:


Mine is sent too, everyone send an email to them asking for them to look into this NOW.

Marty, I think a newspaper doesn't have the right to refuse someone wanting to put an "ad" in their paper. The paper this needs to go in is where the governor lives. That way she will SEE it and people will start questioning why authorities are not doing their jobs.

Is there a way to find out if this individual has ever had any other complaints brought up against him for his animals, in any state where he resided?


----------



## Danielle_E.

http://girardpress.com/stories/090606/loc_20060906030.shtml

Just found the miniature horse site that someone mentioned earlier where they state his farm name, his phone number and that he doesn't have email and that he also use to live in Colorado.

He is also a member of the Rocky Mountain Miniature Horse Club (2007)

http://www.rmmhc.com/rmmhc_002.htm


----------



## Marty

_So the night ride is looking pretty good to me._

I am definately for a midnight convoy!!! Pull up and load up and make everyone disappear into the night~and the neighbors wouldn't tell a soul cause they are disgusted too.

Can you tell how much I dispise our legal system and red tape??? Nobody hates it worse than me.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Marty, wait for me, I am coming toooooooooooooooo. We can keep each other company in jail


----------



## Kitty

Something tells me you wouldn't have to even worry about the sheriff. So let the convoy began :aktion033:

I've saved a couple of dogs on night runs and unfortunately one we had to put down right away as the collar was was so inbedded in the neck, and he was septic. And honestly I don't think the owner noticed. HMMMM.


----------



## wendi leigh

I am putting together an ALERT to broadcast to everybody we know. I'd like to include sample letters that people can send to the Sheriff and State Attorney. I seem to recall some being posted on this thread.... but they are buried in the 78 pages of posts. Can somebody direct me to a sample letter or two??

Thanks.


----------



## SilverDollar

Marty said:


> _So the night ride is looking pretty good to me._
> 
> I am definately for a midnight convoy!!! Pull up and load up and make everyone disappear into the night~and the neighbors wouldn't tell a soul cause they are disgusted too.
> 
> Can you tell how much I dispise our legal system and red tape??? Nobody hates it worse than me.


Marty, my friend and I are ready to lead the convoy from California! We're hitched up and ready to go...just give us the word! :xbud: The cavalry rides again!


----------



## Buckskin gal

The report that Ginny wrote about the scene she seen this weekend is post#556. Hope you use the video that was put together also it is at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbRCVwXcaI



wendi leigh said:


> I am putting together an ALERT to broadcast to everybody we know. I'd like to include sample letters that people can send to the Sheriff and State Attorney. I seem to recall some being posted on this thread.... but they are buried in the 78 pages of posts. Can somebody direct me to a sample letter or two??
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I just found this, go to the site and to the bottom of the page the last letter to the editor. As everyone is stating he is living in Topeka could this be referring to him????? Does he have a daughter named Vicki?


----------



## EMB

*Danielle you might want to forward that info regarding Trembly's sales to Vicki. She was looking for some sort of proof that he is actually selling horses which would require him to be licensed in Kansas.*

Thanks too for the LAR site! One of those gals lives quite close to me and my goal now is to take in one of her training sessions.



Danielle_E. said:


> I just found this, go to the site and to the bottom of the page the last letter to the editor. As everyone is stating he is living in Topeka could this be referring to him????? Does he have a daughter named Vicki?


I think you forgot the link Danielle!



:


----------



## Marty

Here is a small sample of all the FAXES I made up to send to the Sheriff in the morning:

*SAFE THE LITTLE HORSES*

CALL CHANCES MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE TODAY



FORCE TREMBLY TO SIGN THE SURRENDER PAPERS

AND THIS CAN ALL GO AWAY

*GOOD LOVING HOMES ARE WAITING FOR THE LITTLE HORSES*

CALL CHANCES MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE



DOES YOUR WIFE KNOW ABOUT THIS???

*HELP US SAVE THE MINIS*

CALL CHANCES MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE NOW

*THEY ARE OUT OF TIME*

LET US HELP

CALL CHANCES MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE TODAY

*DID YOU GET ANY SLEEP LAST NIGHT?*

*ARREST VERNON TREMBLY*

DON'T LET A CRMINIAL GET AWAY

IT'S YOUR JOB



THE HORSES WILL HAVE JUSTICE

*YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO UP HOLD THE LAW*

*BY THE TIME YOU GET THIS ONE MILLION PEOPLE*

WILL KNOW YOU WON'T HELP THE LITTLE HORSES


----------



## Buckskin gal

That midnight convoy sounds better and better but I would be so afraid they wouldn't even make it across the border with being so weak. I have never been so frustrated with law enforcement in my life....and this is what tax payers pay for!




:



:

BTW the susidies he has received are not at all unusual for farmers who don't want to work their land. We have over 25,000 farmers/ranchers in this state who receive subsidies...yes we do pay for our groceries more than once with this type of thing.



:



SilverDollar said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> _So the night ride is looking pretty good to me._
> 
> I am definately for a midnight convoy!!! Pull up and load up and make everyone disappear into the night~and the neighbors wouldn't tell a soul cause they are disgusted too.
> 
> Can you tell how much I dispise our legal system and red tape??? Nobody hates it worse than me.
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, my friend and I are ready to lead the convoy from California! We're hitched up and ready to go...just give us the word! :xbud: The cavalry rides again!
Click to expand...


----------



## Danielle_E.

Oh good lord, I must be tired.

Check the link out, here, lol, and go to the bottom and read the last letter to the editor from a Vicky Trembly in Topeka. I understand that is where he lives... if this is him it might explain the situaition???

http://www.cjonline.com/stories/082107/opi_192985193.shtml


----------



## Marty

*That midnight convoy sounds better and better but I would be so afraid they wouldn't even make it across the border with being so weak.*

We have one home ready just right over the Kansas boarder in Oklahoma who can take some

and plenty of places out of Unionville too not that far. I think they all can make it, because our fosters can

have medical attention waiting.

I want the one that is down and cannot get up.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Oh, that is so good to hear! I hope you can save that one for sure! Mary



Marty said:


> *That midnight convoy sounds better and better but I would be so afraid they wouldn't even make it across the border with being so weak.*
> 
> We have one home ready just right over the Kansas boarder in Oklahoma who can take some
> 
> and plenty of places out of Unionville too not that far. I think they all can make it, because our fosters can
> 
> have medical attention waiting.
> 
> I want the one that is down and cannot get up.


----------



## Brookside Sue

On the Rocky Mountain Horse club page where he is listed as a member, "Vern Trembly", there is a number which I assume is a phone number:

Trembly, Vern

620.224.7320

I wonder if we all call him, if it would pressure him to surrender them??? Or would it make matters worse?

I don't want to do anytning that would make matters worse, that's for sure.

SAVE THE LITTLE HORSES!!!


----------



## Marty

The Sheriff told me his X wife resides in Colorado and he was there 2 weeks ago with a trailer of horses that he said was stolen. Who knows? So many stupid lies.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Danielle_E. said:


> Oh good lord, I must be tired.
> 
> Check the link out, here, lol, and go to the bottom and read the last letter to the editor from a Vicky Trembly in Topeka. I understand that is where he lives... if this is him it might explain the situaition???
> 
> http://www.cjonline.com/stories/082107/opi_192985193.shtml


I dont think so Danielle I could be wrong but my understanding was that he was physically capable of taking care of the pony ride business as well as the minis


----------



## Brookside Sue

Danielle_E. said:


> Oh good lord, I must be tired.
> 
> Check the link out, here, lol, and go to the bottom and read the last letter to the editor from a Vicky Trembly in Topeka. I understand that is where he lives... if this is him it might explain the situaition???
> 
> http://www.cjonline.com/stories/082107/opi_192985193.shtml


Even if that is him, that's no excuse for how the horses are being treated. He does not have to keep them. No excuse at all. He could have surrendered them or hired someone to look after them...


----------



## Marty

_Trembly, Vern _

620.224.7320

I don't care who you call and what you say to him go for it but this guy will lie his head off to you! So don't fall for his lies we want him to surrender the horses to us period.

I am not playing nice nice with this person one bit. Its time he plays hardball or suffer the consequences is the way i see it


----------



## Danielle_E.

Oh that's true, forgot about the other article about the pony rides, that was in 2006, this one is August 2007. I sure hope he isn't just going to put them in a trailer and hightail it out there and hide them. Lord I wish we had some people that were within an hour of there and willing to document on a daily or often at least. It wouldn't surprise me if the heat gets too bad that he does something like that.

How old is this guy, has anyone spoken to him directly???? and if so what has he said


----------



## Mini Mouse

Marty said:


> _So the night ride is looking pretty good to me._
> 
> I am definately for a midnight convoy!!! Pull up and load up and make everyone disappear into the night~and the neighbors wouldn't tell a soul cause they are disgusted too.
> 
> Can you tell how much I dispise our legal system and red tape??? Nobody hates it worse than me.


I am with Marty. It's been 3 weeks now and NOTHING IS DONE. If possible I think a group should go there and get them, turn them out, or at least set up a protest and picket that place till something IS done. I bet a lot of residents there would join in. Even picket the Sheriff's Office. Looks like these poor horses are dying every day while we try and cut through the red tape. Just WHO is suppose to be feeding these poor babies if the owner doesn't even live there.

I would be willing to take one or two or even more if they could leave the state. I only have 2 minis and I could certainly set up temporary housing, plenty of food, and vet care.

This has me so upset I can't sleep at night. PLEASE GOD, HELP THEM!!!


----------



## Danielle_E.

Okay, Vicki, what is the worse thing that could happen if a bunch of people went down there and just got them out of there and documented EVERYTHING and brought a t.v. station with them. Or perhaps they just mysteriously dissapear. Am I getting this right, that some residents of Uniontown are aware of this situation and have been all along but they did nothing about it???? What is the vet's name that supposedly went and did the report????


----------



## Buckskin gal

And this is the ad that has been on the internet. nSame number!

Vern Trembly of Trembly Tiny Trails, in Uniontown, Kansas has a large number of minis of all ages and colors for sale! But he does not have email. If you are close to there or happen to know him from his over 40 years in the minis, give him a call to ask about his horses. I bought my stallion Vega Light Vant Huttenest from him 12 years ago when he was still in Colorado.



His number is 620-224-7320.

______________________________________________________________________



Brookside Sue said:


> On the Rocky Mountain Horse club page where he is listed as a member, "Vern Trembly", there is a number which I assume is a phone number:
> 
> Trembly, Vern
> 
> 620.224.7320
> 
> I wonder if we all call him, if it would pressure him to surrender them??? Or would it make matters worse?
> 
> I don't want to do anytning that would make matters worse, that's for sure.
> 
> SAVE THE LITTLE HORSES!!!



Marty, If there are plenty of places not far from there that can take the minis why can't they be talked into at least checking daily on these little guys and would they be ready to help with protesting the sherifs office? We need their help NOW to help those minis! Mary



Marty said:


> *That midnight convoy sounds better and better but I would be so afraid they wouldn't even make it across the border with being so weak.*
> 
> We have one home ready just right over the Kansas boarder in Oklahoma who can take some
> 
> and plenty of places out of Unionville too not that far. I think they all can make it, because our fosters can
> 
> have medical attention waiting.
> 
> I want the one that is down and cannot get up.


----------



## SilverDollar

Since this is a matter of public record, I have no problems posting this. (I LOVE the internet!)



:

www.intelius.com

You can find just about anyone on this website. When you search for Vernon D. Trembly, you see all the places he's lived and likely relatives. You can also search Vicki L. Trembly and her locations coincide with Mr. Trembly. (Sorry, no information on whether he's paralyzed or not.)

www.zabasearch.com

You can find people here, too. Names, addresses, phone numbers. You can search by state or all states in the U.S.

I searched the public records for the places Trembly has lived and the mailing address for the three (yes three) properties totalling at least 286 acres in Haigler, Nebraska (Dundy County) shows his Uniontown address for mailing purposes. You can find property parcel information at the county websites.

In addition to Haigler, Nebraska, previous addresses include Wray, Colorado (Yuma County) and it also shows his ex-wife lives there currently.

He shows as current on his tax payments (darn!).

Like I said...all a matter of public record.

Edited: Gee, just a thought...could he be shuffling the horses to NE or CO?? Wouldn't he need a Coggins? Yikes!


----------



## HobbsFarm

Marty said:


> The Sheriff told me his X wife resides in Colorado and he was there 2 weeks ago with a trailer of horses that he said was stolen. Who knows? So many stupid lies.




Oh look who I found... But I guess if he was just there two weeks ago with horses, I don't guess she would give up any information on him. Wonder if his girlfriend made the trip with him?

Mary Trembly

(970) 332-5573

26480 County Road 42

Wray, CO 80758


----------



## FMC Minis

Danielle_E. said:


> virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Trembly owns the property and has been collecting almost $100,000 in subsidies over the past years.
> 
> CMHR has a person in Ft Scott who is notifying the local paper of what is going on. Ft Scott is the Bourbon County seat. it is appx 10/15 miles from Uniontown who I understand has a population of about 250 people.
> 
> Ginny
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?????????????? Now my blood is past boiling. How can someone who supposedly lives in government housing collect $100,000 in subsidies over the past years???????? Hello??? Something is no kosher here. Subsidies for what?????? Certainly isn't for improving his property.
> 
> Something smells here, any way to find out what the subsidies were for???
Click to expand...

Okay, maybe someone can put a bug in IRS's ear. To check into seeing if he has been illeging to have outstanding deductions for the minis and not providing them with the care he claims.

AS PER THE OWNER OF THE LAND: Yes, you can contact the courthouse and get public record of who owns the land, but you will need some sort of address or lot numbers to destinguish where for them to find it. I have done that here where our town is small and lots of property sits unattended too.

NEWSPAPER ADD: Maybe see about a adjacent county to put the add, they wouldn't be inclinded to deny to where they would be under other jurisdiction. Or a major newspaper that covers that entire area. Nothing too negative, but to the point to draw concern. I can check with a local I know to get the best newspaper possibility for the add.

The new pictures are just horrifying, and I feel for Ginny and Jess for going in person...that would have tore my heart out to leave them there.



Prays to you all for doing such a great job in helping!!!

As per info on Vern: The internet info I got showing he was a resident of Wray, CO and he is 70 yrs old and has also been a resident of Ft. Scott, Ks prior to the Colorado address. Which makes this his backyard and probably lots of people there know him and don't want to hurt him.

If you could get a representative to attend a county commissioner meeting, they will probably not want the publicity either and may offer to assist in encouraging the sheriff's dept.


----------



## horsehug

First let me say, I am not trying to upset anyone by my post. This is difficult to know how to put into words.

I have been gone for 4 days delivering a little horse to New Mexico.

I had not spoken to Vern since that one time I posted way back at the beginning of this thread until yesterday.

And Vern called me and we talked for an hour or more yesterday while I was in New Mexico away from my computer. I had not seen any posts on this since any that were posted before noon Thursday.

Needless to say I am shocked to see the additional pictures. He has been a friend for 12 years so I had no reason to doubt him. He has always been honest with me before this. And this breaks my heart........ for the horses and also for Vern.

They were a happy healthy herd, of about 100 then too, when I met them in 1995 and in good shape and friendly.

So you can see why it was hard for me to realize all this has changed so much in the last few months to years.

I personally feel he is in denial, after seeing them go downhill each day slowly, instead of seeing them as we do all at once looking so terribly thin. And he told me he has been going to the farm every day and feeding them hay and feed every day and starting a new worming program. He also said he has been using ivermectin to worm all along. But is now going to do the 5 day panacur. After reading all of this I of course have to wonder how much of what he said is true and how much is not. He did tell me about the little gelding having cancer. He also again told me that 22 were stolen in August.

I did not know anything about a girlfriend. How was that found out?

I tend to always err on the side of charity, and it appears I may have done that again in being charitable in believing Vern.

But I am always willing to admit if I have made that mistake also, and it is looking like that is most likely the truth too, as sad as that makes me. I might have been totally duped either intentionally or unintentionally.

He truly might have the hoarding disease. But I do hope all of the different avenues you all are using will get help to these little horses that are in such sad shape.

Again, yesterday after talking to him and before coming home to read all this new news and see new pictures, I truly believed they were on the mend and that the Kansas University vet had talked to him about a new worming program and had told him she felt that was the problem. Because he told me how she had told him about the double dose 5 days in a row and also to start it with a single dose instead of double the first day to avoid making them possibly colic. But the lack of water and pasture really is sad for me to see.

I am very sad for the horses and also very sad for Vern.

Again I truly hope you can help the horses.

If you all can't understand my feeling terribly sorry for Vern also....... so be it.

I always feel tremendous sorrow for the guilty ones as well as the ones who are harmed in any situation.

And I pray for them. That is just part of me.

Susan O.


----------



## FMC Minis

Very good wording Horsehug!

I truly gave him the benefit of the doubt to begin with, but it seems he is in desperate need of help to care for the minis.

It is sad to see the horses in their poor conditions and they are crying for help. Hope we all can pitch in and help them very soon.



:


----------



## Minimor

Danielle, I have been thinking the same thing, that if these were my neighbors I'd be making a little midnight jaunt with a fence cutting tool. By morning there wouldn't be enough pieces of fence left to hold in one Mini, never mind 100. If someone made a midnight run and the horses disappeared, well, it's hard to restock if there are no fences.

I'm sorry, Susan, either this guy is a senile old coot who can't remember from hour to hour what he's said and done, or else he's a very accomplished liar who is deliberately misleading you. I actually know someone who is very much like that--she can tell the most convincing stories, and they're all blatant lies. Sadly, I think she believes them herself.

It concerns me that he owns land elsewhere. As someone said, it's possible that one of these nights these horses will just disappear, whisked off to an unknown location. That's very typical of these starvation/neglect cases.

Mention was made earlier about 12 horses that were missing, perhaps his pony ride horses. I'm thinking these are the same 12 horses that earlier on--a couple weeks ago--someone posted about it being good news that he had sold 12 horses to some private buyer. More lies I'll bet.

I'd like to take Mr. T and the darling sheriff & stash them somewhere for a couple of months with no food & only a bit of muddy slop to drink, and see how they like it.


----------



## LowriseMinis

I've got postings on my local CL and a few other places, asking people to contact the folks in Kansas AND continue to crosspost to get more exposure. The calls will start tomorrow from me.

I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I have just looked at the Video for the first time.

Now bear in mind please that on FHOTD I just watched a horse slaughter video all the way through without flinching- I have no problem with horse slaughter although the dispatcher was a moron who needed sacking, there was no down and out cruelty.

This is one of the worst cases of premeditated cruelty I have ever seen- maybe it is the large numbers that makes it so wrong.

This did not happen overnight- he, who I assume is still well fed with a tap nearby???- has been watching this happen.

Forget the age this guy is not much older than ME!!!!!!!

He is not old.

He is using that as an excuse.

I am disabled- I am living on a (private) disability pension.

I own my house.

My horses are, if anything, too fat.

I live seven miles from where I keep them and NO day goes by that they are not attended- if I cannot do it I pay someone else too.

When I cannot afford to do either I shall either sell or destroy.

I shall NOT just stop looking after them.

This is DISGUSTING- This is beyond understandable.

The man needs shooting, and even that is too good for him.

Had anyone contacted AMHA??

I KNOW they will say it is none of their business but surely a formal complaint HAS to be listened to- they have rules, after all.

OK what do you want me to do??

Sending money- Yes I can do that but what else?????


----------



## AppyLover2

> Check the link out, here, lol, and go to the bottom and read the last letter to the editor from a Vicky Trembly in Topeka. I understand that is where he lives... if this is him it might explain the situaition???
> http://www.cjonline.com/stories/082107/opi_192985193.shtml


Good work Danielle finding that site. I had been wondering about a letter to the editor of a newspaper. When I saw their "on line letter to the editor" I decided to give it a try. Here is what I wrote.

"Dear Webmaster

I have written the following with the hope that not only will it be posted to your on-line Letters to the Editor, but that it will be printed in your newspaper. If you need additional information please contact me. Pictures can be provided.

Sincerely,

Donna Bova

573 295 4033

At this moment there are approximately 100 miniature horses dying of starvation and thirst at a farm in Unionville, Kansas. Some are infested with maggots, some are too weak to stand, others cannot walk, they all show signs of starvation and malnutrition. They are very near death.

Chances Mini Horse Rescue has been in touch with the Bourbon County Sheriff who told them 2 weeks ago that he had spoken to the owner and that, under his supervision, the horses are now being cared for. However, a member of the rescue visited the farm on Oct 5th and found no sign of care being given. The pastures are bare, there was no food and no water available. This farm is littered with junk vehicles, discarded appliances, piles of old tires and metal drums of unknown origin. Very soon this property will also be littered with the dead bodies of dozen of horses. The possibility of EPA violations should be of concern to all Unionville residents.

Public records show that the owner of these horses has received in excess of $99,000 in farm subsidy payments; but his horses lie dying of starvation and neglect.

There are hundreds of concerned citizens, nationwide, who are contacting Kansas state officials in an attempt to gain access to these horses so that proper care can be provided. To say that the response of those officials has been disappointing would be an understatement.

Media contacts have been made to newspapers, local TV stations and their affiliates ie, ABC, CBS, CNN, etc..

I implore the citizens of Kansas to join us in demanding that action be taken to improve the quality of life of these defenseless animals. You don't have to be an "animal lover" to have compassion for Gods creature when they're obviously in such dire need of help."

Also, something (else) that's been bothering me. Who is the vet who checked them and stated that they are not in "imminent danger"? Why is she not on our list of people to contact?


----------



## MaryKansas

Marty said:


> Here is a small sample of all the FAXES I made up to send to the Sheriff in the morning:
> 
> *SAFE THE LITTLE HORSES*
> 
> CALL CHANCES MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> FORCE TREMBLY TO SIGN THE SURRENDER PAPERS
> 
> AND THIS CAN ALL GO AWAY
> 
> *GOOD LOVING HOMES ARE WAITING FOR THE LITTLE HORSES*
> 
> CALL CHANCES MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE
> 
> 
> 
> DOES YOUR WIFE KNOW ABOUT THIS???
> 
> *HELP US SAVE THE MINIS*
> 
> CALL CHANCES MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE NOW
> 
> *THEY ARE OUT OF TIME*
> 
> LET US HELP
> 
> CALL CHANCES MINIATURE HORSE RESCUE TODAY
> 
> *DID YOU GET ANY SLEEP LAST NIGHT?*
> 
> *ARREST VERNON TREMBLY*
> 
> DON'T LET A CRMINIAL GET AWAY
> 
> IT'S YOUR JOB
> 
> 
> 
> THE HORSES WILL HAVE JUSTICE
> 
> *YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO UP HOLD THE LAW*
> 
> *BY THE TIME YOU GET THIS ONE MILLION PEOPLE*
> 
> WILL KNOW YOU WON'T HELP THE LITTLE HORSES



Your quotes are wonderful Marty!!

Some I thought of this morning and will be faxing over:

You ate dinner last night, can you say that about the horses? Let CMHR Help!!

While eating lunch today, think of the starving horses.

CMHR wants to help!!

While you go home this evening to a warm dinner, what are the horses eating? CMHR can help!!

Thirsty...need a cold drink? So do the horses!!! CMHR can help!!


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures

http://www.bourboncountyks.org/elected_officials.htm

this web site list all the officials for Uniontown. All the way from the Bush on down to the town clerk.

Links

George W. Bush, President

Richard Cheney, Vice-President

1600 Pennsylvania Ave. NW

Washington, D.C. 20500

comments: 1-202-456-1111

www.whitehouse.gov

US Senator, Sam Brownback - (R )

303 HART SENATE OFFICE BUILDING WASHINGTON DC 20510

(202) 224-6521

US Senator, Pat Roberts- ®

109 HART SENATE OFFICE BUILDING WASHINGTON DC 20510

(202) 224-4774

US Representative, Nancy Boyda (D) 2nd District

1711 Longworth House Office Building

Washington, D.C. 20515

(202) 225-6601

State Officials

Governor, Kathleen Sebelius

1-800-748-4408

Lieutenant Governor, Mark Parkinson

1-800-748-4408

Secretary of State, Ron Thornburgh

1-785-296-4564

Attorney General, Paul Morrison

1-785-296-2215

Treasurer, Lynn Jenkins

1-785-296-3171

Commissioner of Insurance, Sandy Praeger

1-800-432-2484 (in Kansas only)

State Senator, Jim Barone District 13

1-785-296-7370

State Representative, Bob Grant District 2

1-785-296-7656

State Representative, Shirley J. Palmer, District 4

1-785-296-7698

Phone number of County Elected Officials is 620-223-3800 unless otherwise noted.

County Commissioner-District 1

Terry Graham Mondays & Fridays

County Commissioner-District 2

Bill Brittain Mondays & Fridays

County Commissioner-District 3

Gary Houston Mondays & Fridays

County Clerk

Joanne Long 620-223-5832 fax

County Treasurer

Susan Quick 620-223-3444 fax

Register of Deeds

Sharon Elder 620-223-5241 fax

County Attorney

Terri L. Johnson 620-223-2910, 620-223-3781 fax

Sheriff

Harold D. Coleman 620-223-1440, 620-223-0055 fax

Uniontown

City Clerk

Ellen Harper (interim)

PO Box 51

Uniontown, KS 66779

620-756-4742

Mayor

Rick Allen

City Council

Richard Dodge

Iva Jean Isaac

Janice Ramsey

Randy Rathbun

Michael Vanzant


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

Don't know if this department was mentioned.

http://jced.jocogov.org/about_us.htm


----------



## Marty

We have been told that Mr. Trembly is in no way disabled or anything of the sort. He is 71 years old and is said to be in very good physical condition. Not possitive, but I think that his neighbors told that to Ginny.......someone did.

I better quit talking midnight convoy on here. Just ignore I said that. After all, that's illegal, and I never would seriously encourage a thing like that.




:


----------



## Minimor

Of course it's illegal and I'm sure everyone here knows that....but we'd still all LIKE to be able to do that.

I have a whole list of things that in situations like that should be legal....but aren't. :no:


----------



## AppyLover2

> Just found this on the internet. If these people were able to rescue horses in Kansas maybe they could help with this problem. If it's already been mentioned just excuse. Tks.
> 
> 
> Kansas
> 
> Hero Rides To the Rescue of Horses Suffering Neglect
> 
> July 15, 2007 : 12:06 PM
> 
> Baldwin City resident Kathy Grissum has come to the rescue of eight starving horses in Douglas County.
> 
> Hero Rides To the Rescue of Horses Suffering Neglect
> 
> Local animal lover Kathy Grissum has taken in eight starving horses and is nursing them back to health with much-need food and lots of hands-on loving care.
> 
> The horses were rescued earlier this spring through a joint effort of the Lawrence Humane Society, a veterinarian, and the Bureau of Land Management.
> 
> Read the complete story from the July 9th Lawrence Journal-World:
> 
> Click Here for Story
> 
> What You Can Do
> 
> Adopting homes and donations for the horses are still needed.
> 
> If you are interested in adopting one of the horses, or can send a donation to help with their care, please contact:
> 
> Lawrence Humane Society at 785-843-6835
> 
> Baldwin City resident Kathy Grissum at 785-594-2800
> 
> Posted by Patricia Haddock, Best Friends Network
> 
> Photo is representative only; photo credit: www.projects.ex.ac.uk
> 
> This was the link to story... http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2007/jul/09/h...fering_neglect/


:aktion033: :aktion033: Kathy is on board, :aktion033: :aktion033: Very nice lady!! I spoke with her at length this morning, she asked a lot of questions and wanted pictures. I sent her links for all the pictures, and of the initial notice (page 1) and Ginny's update on page 56, as well as links to CMHR and the 2 videos. She said she lives about an hour and a half from Unionville, but will be in contact with people she knows of who might help us.

Please don't innundate her with requests for help.....because she's already agreed to. But a few "thank yous" would be appreciated.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

horsehug said:


> I had not spoken to Vern since that one time I posted way back at the beginning of this thread until yesterday.
> 
> And Vern called me and we talked for an hour or more yesterday while I was in New Mexico away from my computer.
> 
> Susan O.



Susan -

I am so sorry to put you on the spot in this matter. But I can't help but think you have more power with Mr. Trembly than the rest of us. Do you think there is any way you could get the man to sell you or any of us at least some of these horses? Maybe if you explain that you are looking out for him and that literally thousands of people know about this situation at this time, and more are learning about it every minute that goes by? That the governor, state vet, and just about every other official that we can think of has been contacted in Kansas about him?

I've been in a somewhat similar situation to you several times in my dog rescue work, though never on this level. I've worked with families that produce litter after litter of pups, all the while not feeding them enough, never worming, vaccinating, etc. Keeping them tied out on chains with no weather protection, only having hot scummy water available or just snow in the winter.

And the best way I've found to get those animals out of there and to spay/nueter any I have to leave behind is to work WITH the owner. I befriend them, and gently work my way towards my goals.

Do I always have real sympathy for these folks? No, not always, but sometimes, it depends on the situation. I'm not sure what Mr. Trembly's situation is but we all do KNOW that minis are dying or will be soon there - and they are suffering HORRIBLY!

So please, Susan - I'm begging you - you seem like a very nice person - can you do anything more here?? Can you help to save these little ones?? I honestly do hate to put you on the spot and don't want you to feel defensive. I'm just one of thousands that are feeling so desperate here. I just can't stand the thought that these minis are all suffering even as I type this, and that some are probably dying. No creature deserves this kind of death.

Thanks for considering.

Renee McArtor


----------



## SilverDollar

Way to go, Donna!! :aktion033: Great idea on the thank yous. So glad to hear that there is another person who is fairly local getting involved.

I am confident that we can get this resolved this week and get those minis the help they need.



: I am inspired by all the action that is being take by horse folks and non-horse folks, just in my little circle of friends.

Keep the faith everyone! :xbud:



AppyLover2 said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: Kathy is on board, :aktion033: :aktion033: Very nice lady!! I spoke with her at length this morning, she asked a lot of questions and wanted pictures. I sent her links for all the pictures, and of the initial notice (page 1) and Ginny's update on page 56, as well as links to CMHR and the 2 videos. She said she lives about an hour and a half from Unionville, but will be in contact with people she knows of who might help us.
> 
> Please don't innundate her with requests for help.....because she's already agreed to. But a few "thank yous" would be appreciated.
Click to expand...


----------



## CandyB

Thanks to Kathy for agreeing to help. It took me forever to be able to post as a new member..but that's okay, I assume it is because of the great number of people doing the same. I am horrified, out of tears for the moment as they all came out yesterday. I have emailed, sent links in chat rooms, called, and will continue to do so. I am in NC, I have room for one or two minis if you can get them to me. I have two horses who would love the company and children and family that would help me to help them. Let me know any way else I can help. Prayers are going constantly. Marestare community is aware and appalled (sp) as we all are.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I have spent all morning on the phone with local newspapers to no avail but finally got someone from the associated press to at least be willing to see the pictures and see what he could do he asked some questions that is a good start.

I sent him pictures and gave him the number to a BOD of CMHR (Gini Acton yours was the only one I had right here at my fingertips so he may just call you)

I will give him a follow up call in a little while- lets hope this guy cares!


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]I don't most much on here, just try to sit back, bite my tongue and do what is asked of me. But I have to speak up here in reference to Trembly telling Susan O. that he goes out there every day to feed his horses and worm, etc. He is a LIAR. He may have mental problems or he may just be a completely heartless individual, but the bottom line is that he is saying whatever he can to try and make all of this go away. Ginny and Jess saw first hand that there was poor quality hay (weeds) and NO WATER for these horses on their SURPRISE visit to his farm. They could tell by the way the horses acted when they saw she was going to water them, that they hadn't had any in a while. So, if Trembly indeed does go out there everyday and does not water them, well, that's just another reason why he never needs to be responsible for another life, human or equine. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]And another thing, how can the sheriff and the vet turn a blind eye to this situation? Says a lot about the character of those individuals as well. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Ginny or Marty or Jess, has anything else been mentioned about the "53 too many horses Trembly had for his land size" again? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]And I think Rachel had a great idea about Susan talking to him again to possibly buy or take some horses off of his hands, if Susan is willing to do that. Great approach, as a friend and trying to help, and it just may get a good response from Trembly.[/SIZE]


----------



## Marty

UPDATE:

This morning I spoke to John Kerr, KBI.

He listened to the story and I directed him here to read the goings on.

He told me that the KBI is not over the Sheriff.

The only one that can do anything at this point about the Sheriff is the City Attorney.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Marty I have a number if someone from CMHR would like to pm or email me so they can follow up with the Associated Press guy since they have documantation and such. I had given him Gini's number.

I am not understanding why anyone would have to go over the Sheriff if he is not the be all end all in the cases like this other then it is a tiny town that I am sure he is used to running


----------



## CyndiD

> So please, Susan - I'm begging you - you seem like a very nice person - can you do anything more here?? Can you help to save these little ones??


I SECOND THIS....she seems to be someone who can at least get to square one with this (I cannot use the term MAN...he doesn`t fit the description)....


----------



## AppyLover2

I spoke with Kathy Grissum again and she urged us to contact the TV stations. I know some of that has already been done, but according to her we need to keep it up til we get results.

I know I reinvented the wheel (because somewhere in this 70 something pages) someone has already posted contact information for the KC TV stations.....but here they are again.

Please join me in following Kathy's advice and let's bombard these TV stations!!!! Let's show them that we will not sit idly by while these horses die.

KMBC 9 http://www.thekansascitychannel.com/contactus/index.html

KCTV 5 http://www.kctv5.com/station/13482536/detail.html

WDAF Fox 4 http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/InsideF...tUs?pageId=5.11

KCPT (Kansas City Public Television) http://www.kcpt.org/about/contact.shtml

MSNBC http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10285339/

NBC Action News http://www.nbcactionnews.com/content/contactus/default.aspx

Edited because first link for KCTV 5 didn't work.


----------



## Bootsie

I just talked to a reporter from Fox 4 News in Kansas City. She replied to my email of yesterday. She wanted to talk to a local person and I did not know the contact information for Ronni. I referred to Gini to get that information. I hope you are okay with that Gini.

We are getting things moving!

Faye


----------



## EMB

*Shannon I have been thinking about the "land size" issue as well. More and more I am thinking that was the 30 day thing that the Sheriff had granted him. Time to buy the additional 20 acres adjacent to his property which according to the Sheriff he was doing. It may well be the law in that instance. Which infuriates me if that is the case because common sense says that if the man purchases an additional 20 acres of land to be in compliance with the town/county zoning regulations, then how likely is it he will let go of any horses without a fight? Sheriff Coleman saw those horses and misinformed CMHR about their true status. :no: More and more he is becoming the real villain to me.*


----------



## CRERS

I just got off of the phone with the sheriff's office - Sheriff Coleman was not in so I asked who I would speak with in regards to an animal welfare issue. The deputy sheriff knew exactly what I was talking about and asked if I was referring to the Miniature horses. He told me that they've been getting calls, faxes and emails as far away as England & New Zealand. I said that I know because people all over the world are being enlightened to the plight of these horses, everyone is watching and waiting to see what is done for these animals. He was very quiet.

I was polite, however, I called him on a few things - I was told that there was never an issue of no food, water, etc... the only 'issue' was that the owner did not have enough pasture for all of the horses. My response to that was any animal in this condition is not being properly cared for and whether it is a situation of not enough pasture, food, water, veterinary care or whatever, the condition they are in most certainly constitutes NEGLECT as is highly apparent by their condition. The conditions they're living under are horrendous.

He told me that 2 veterinarians have been out to see the horses and that the owner is following instructions and also that the sheriff's department has been out there almost daily to over-see that he is following instructions. I was told they've all been wormed.......I asked if they've been seen by a farrier. No response. A few times he became dead silent on the other end.

I asked the deputy if he was familiar with the term Hoarding and he had absolutely no idea what that meant. I explained it to him and asked him if the owner was planning to keep all of the Mini's that he's having an issue caring for......he said yes, he owns them. I asked him to familiarize himself with the definition of a 'hoarder'.

I was also told that he's been in contact with the AMHA and he's getting help by the 'right' people now. Someone has offered him pasture and he will be moving some there - I asked if they were going to continue monitoring the situation at the 'new pasture' and he said they would.

I was also told that the horses in the pens are in there because they're in excess of 40 years old and some have cancer. Why is it that I hear 'it's old and has cancer' constantly for excuses of horses being extremely thin. This was the excuse of Limerick's owner, who we successfully prosecuted after proving the horse DID NOT have cancer and was just being starved, plain and simple.

All in all, I honestly do not think they have any clue as to the severity of this situation or they're protecting this owner for whatever reason.

I let him know that the world is watching Bourbon County, KS and will continue watching.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I LOVE it that they are getting faxes from that far away - KEEP IT UP, PEOPLE - WE CANNOT GIVE THEM ANY REST FROM THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty

crers!

You have been lied to pretty much about mostly everything. They told me and Jess that same line of Bull a week ago.

_He told me that 2 veterinarians have been out to see the horses and that the owner is following instructions and also that the sheriff's department has been out there almost daily to over-see that he is following instructions. I was told they've all been wormed _

I guess that is their story and they are sticking to it.

That is why Ginny went all that way to confirm the lies.

LIES ALL LIES

Now I am worried that he is going to move them and hide them and we'll never see them again.

12 already have been moved and we do not know where.

We need to get there and fast.


----------



## lvponies

40 years old and have cancer?? All those horses? How on earth can that be?? There were what appeared to be pictures of young horses in those pens.

Ginny.....were there any horses there that you saw in good shape/weight who weren't 40 years old with cancer??

The sheriff's department needs help!! Maybe they are being fed a bunch a bull and don't know enough but to believe what they are being told. If someone is going out there everyday to care for the horses, why didn't they have any water when Ginny was there? Why did they all rush to the buckets to get water? My horses don't empty their entire water troughs in a day. Those horses were thirsty which tells me that no one gave them water that particular day or the day prior.

Keep those emails/calls/faxes going. Flood their office with paper!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal

Thank you for your report. It isn't difficult to see that those people are more concerned about Vern Trembly then they are about a herd of malnourished horses. I just can't understand how they can say they go there every day and find things all hunky dorey!! They too seem to need their heads examed! So good to see how the attention from across the world is getting to their office. Mary



CRERS said:


> I just got off of the phone with the sheriff's office - Sheriff Coleman was not in so I asked who I would speak with in regards to an animal welfare issue. The deputy sheriff knew exactly what I was talking about and asked if I was referring to the Miniature horses. He told me that they've been getting calls, faxes and emails as far away as England & New Zealand. I said that I know because people all over the world are being enlightened to the plight of these horses, everyone is watching and waiting to see what is done for these animals. He was very quiet.
> 
> I was polite, however, I called him on a few things - I was told that there was never an issue of no food, water, etc... the only 'issue' was that the owner did not have enough pasture for all of the horses. My response to that was any animal in this condition is not being properly cared for and whether it is a situation of not enough pasture, food, water, veterinary care or whatever, the condition they are in most certainly constitutes NEGLECT as is highly apparent by their condition. The conditions they're living under are horrendous.
> 
> He told me that 2 veterinarians have been out to see the horses and that the owner is following instructions and also that the sheriff's department has been out there almost daily to over-see that he is following instructions. I was told they've all been wormed.......I asked if they've been seen by a farrier. No response. A few times he became dead silent on the other end.
> 
> I asked the deputy if he was familiar with the term Hoarding and he had absolutely no idea what that meant. I explained it to him and asked him if the owner was planning to keep all of the Mini's that he's having an issue caring for......he said yes, he owns them. I asked him to familiarize himself with the definition of a 'hoarder'.
> 
> I was also told that he's been in contact with the AMHA and he's getting help by the 'right' people now. Someone has offered him pasture and he will be moving some there - I asked if they were going to continue monitoring the situation at the 'new pasture' and he said they would.
> 
> I was also told that the horses in the pens are in there because they're in excess of 40 years old and some have cancer. Why is it that I hear 'it's old and has cancer' constantly for excuses of horses being extremely thin. This was the excuse of Limerick's owner, who we successfully prosecuted after proving the horse DID NOT have cancer and was just being starved, plain and simple.
> 
> All in all, I honestly do not think they have any clue as to the severity of this situation or they're protecting this owner for whatever reason.
> 
> I let him know that the world is watching Bourbon County, KS and will continue watching.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Better then what he told me.. he is trying to remain polite and did so I will give him that much- however he basically said he believes the photos we are seeing were edited with photo shop or something to make it look like they were there at Vern's property. I ask WHY??? would anyone do that and waste time to pick on this guy out of the blue his response .. to be sensastional

He said 2 vets have been there from there town when I ask who he says he doesnt have names he claims news reporters were there the same day CMHR was and has video to prove horses have clean fresh water and feed and has been out there daily (him not the news crew)

I asked for the name of the vets he said he didnt know who they were strange in a small town on a case with so much interest where they are working with the vets daily on this that they dont know who the vets are

Bottom line is I dont think anyone is going to get anywhere with this guy or anyone in his department. They are backed into a corner with there story and have no intentions of changing it


----------



## Warpony

Is there any sort of oversight committee or something that is responsible for making sure sheriffs are not corrupt? Like some sort of Internal Affairs? If all paths to resolving this lead to the sheriff and if he refuses to do anything is there NO ONE whose job it is to make sure he is doing HIS job????


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Cross posted from the rescue forum:

UNKOWN Today, 11:25 AM Post #18

Addiction Free

Group: Members

Posts: 1

Joined: Today, 10:25 AM

Member No.: 7599

I just wanted to let every one know that even the people of bourbon county are being mislead. I had been told that these horses had already been seized from the owner and that they was available for adoption!!! Then Fort Scott wich is 20 miles east of Uniontown had their annual Pioneer Harvest Fiesta parade on September 27th(?), Mr Trembly had his little horse and buggy in the parade. I was so shocked and speechless. Bourbon County is somewhat infamose for their sherriff's department being unable to get things done. Paul Harvey on the rest of the story has even said if you want to committ a crime go to Bourbon County!!!!!!

A list of local numbers you may or may not need or have:Fort Scott Tribune(there is no Uniontown paper)620-223-1460 6 E. Wall Fort Scott, KS 66701;Animal Care Center, Dr. Yoland Grey 601 E 10th Fort Scott 620-223-1770; Gorman Animal Hospital 1251 240th St.E hwy 54 620-223-1171; Bill & Lora Holeman 711 Charles Street Bronson, KS(breeds Quarter Horses) 620-939-4347;Scifers Veterinary Services 1270 190 st. Fort Scott 620-223-5414. There is also a little town north of Uniontown that is called Devon. Mr Trimble usually brings a couple of his horses to do pony rides for their very small celebration it would have been on Memorial Day.I will check the local paper and see if their have been any recent ads. The biggest newspaper that has a lot of circulation in Fort Scott and surronding areas would probably be the Kansas City Star. Web site is www.kcstar.org


----------



## SilverDollar

I just got off the phone with Deputy Case and although I was polite to him, he was obviously irritated. I left my name and phone number for Sheriff Coleman to call me back. He actually got rather rude with me.

I also told Deputy Case that I assumed he had records of every visit and action taken in this case, and he assured me he did. Question for Vicki: are we able to get this information under the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA)?

One reminder to everyone:

*Keep detailed records of all your communication--Dates, Times, Names*

This will be important as the media needs facts; so do the attorneys.


----------



## Lena1

:aktion033: Great idea Renee.





:



: Susan please give Susans idea a try.

Even if you only get him to surrender one mini, thats one less suffering little soul. (for now)

Karen

Australia

Loads of Faxes, emails ect... are being sent from here in Australia to Harold Coleman and every other Dept we can think of.


----------



## HobbsFarm

lvponies said:


> Ginny.....were there any horses there that you saw in good shape/weight who weren't 40 years old with cancer??


I see that Ginny is not on here so I will tell you what she told me and then she will be on a little later if she wants to add to that. She said that there were a few, maybe 10, that were a little larger and stronger that didn't look bad. They would be the ones that eat/drink first and possibly chase the weaker ones off I'm sure.

By the way, remember the horse skull in the most recent pictures? Those were not the teeth of a 40 year old horse. Perhaps a younger horse that simply wasn't fed enough to survive...


----------



## ClickMini

I just cross-posted this request for help to a number of big horse BBs, hopefully it will help generate some further assistance in this matter. The BBs I posted to:

Ultimate Dressage

Chronicle of the Horse

Parelli Savvy Club

No Worries Club

John Lyons

Hopefully this will exponentially increase the number of participants in the effort.


----------



## HaazeMinis

Okay, it looks like hopefully we are starting to irritate the deputy... :bgrin I have crossed posted this and emailed everyone in my address book too.

Now it appears there might be some new links, emails and phone numbers...



: so hopefully all this new contact information wont get "lost" and will be added to the pinned topic.



:

Oh is it okay if someone adds the "form" letters to the pinned topic.

My phone calls will start tommorrow, emails are going today and some went yesterday...... :bgrin

Great idea to get the 4-H and kids involved! After All they are OUR FUTURE!!! :bgrin



:

I also hope that he does not move them..... :no:

KEEP IT UP.....I BELIEVE THEY ARE HEARING US NOW!!! :lol:

Jeri


----------



## MaryKansas

The skull picture has me thinking. If a horse died on the property and the skull is still there, that means the carcass was left to rot in the Kansas heat. This is prime breeding ground for disease.

I tried emailing the State Veterinarian of Kansas, George Teagarden, since he said he only can get involved if there was a disease in the herd (or something to that effect) but the email addy posted in the links thread doesnt work. Would the EPA be able to help in this case?


----------



## albahurst

Our veterinarian in KS (another county) said to contact the Bourbon County Animal Control officer! I finally located her phone number and here is the contact information:::

Jolene Smith of Ft Scott

1-620-223-1700

ask for the animal control officer

I have left a voice message, as she was on the phone.

Peggy

NW KS

www.albahurst.com

Edit- I got through to her office and was referred back to the Sheriff. I will call the county commisioners. Thank you.


----------



## UNKOWN

I would probably start calling Jthe county commisioners. They meet on Monday and Friday. Their number is 620-223-3800.They work from 8 a.m. central till 3:00 p.m. Jolene Smith is just employeed by the city. She is the Fort Scott City aco. No county authority.


----------



## Cathy_H

I'm sure some of you all have thought of this but as the deputy & sheriff get more & more agitated & the heat turns up, Vern might get help through them to relocate the horses to an undisclosed location receiving the same lack of care........... This way the sheriff & deputy will have gotten the easy way out & will not have to be held accountable for their inaction & lies. If the horses remain where they are they know they will have to do something to save face when / if the media decides to put them on the spot.


----------



## Bootsie

UNKOWN said:


> I would probably start calling Jthe county commisioners. They meet on Monday and Friday. Their number is 620-223-3800.They work from 8 a.m. central till 3:00 p.m. Jolene Smith is just employeed by the city. She is the Fort Scott City aco. No county authority.


Gini

Sorry if you are being inundated with calls but I did not know who else to refer to. The ABC affiliate in Joplin, Mo is going to call you- Stewart Price - If you miss his call his cell phone # is 417-317-0683. He has watched the Youtube presentation and has tried to call the sheriff. “Not in the office today” He is waiting for the under sheriff to call him back.

Thanks for your help Gini!

Faye Nobles


----------



## AppyLover2

WE ARE WOMEN (in most cases) LET US ROAR

IN NUMBERS TOO BIG TO IGNORE ! ! !

Thank you for the posts from those of you who have contacted the sheriff's office. I love it that the deputy was amazed at the messages from other countries. I think this is gonna get a whole lot bigger than any of them want it to.

As far as asking someone to go out there with camera, etc.. and monitor what's going on is concerned. I would worry about legal action being taken against them. There are, after all, tresspass laws. We know people there are not happy about all this notariety. Anyone who goes there without either Mr. Trembly or the Sheriff's permission could very well be arrested..........or worse.


----------



## UNKOWN

that was my post and I just joined the forumn today. I just know that sometimes the commisioners office can get something done!!!!Sorry if I confused somebody.


----------



## Buckskin gal

It is a very real possibility that the horses could be moved and that is why somone who is concerned needs to be there with a video camera if it happens. From what has been said there are people close by that are ready to take the horses ....maybe they could also go and take turns monitoring the place and take some food out too!!! Anyone of you close by be able to do that? Please, pretty please??? Mary



Cathy_H said:


> I'm sure some of you all have thought of this but as the deputy & sheriff get more & more agitated & the heat turns up, Vern might get help through them to relocate the horses to an undisclosed location receiving the same lack of care........... This way the sheriff & deputy will have gotten the easy way out & will not have to be held accountable for their inaction & lies. If the horses remain where they are they know they will have to do something to save face when / if the media decides to put them on the spot.


----------



## paintnthings

AppyLover2 said:


> WE ARE WOMEN (in most cases)
> 
> LET US ROAR
> 
> IN NUMBERS TOO BIG TO IGNORE


I think maybe it should be

WE ARE HORSEMEN

But either way you shout it...Keep shouting!!


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

At this point we have obviously gotten the message across to Trembly and to the local authorities. Rather than overkill let's coordinate the efforts and contacts. Ginny will know who the primary contact folks should be from among us who can work through Susan and the constable to intervene without breaking any laws. If I may - I worry about the telephonic and internet harassment law that Kansas has on the books. We don't want to face another gigantic lawsuit for speaking our minds. Coordination is best at this point.

If Mr. Trembly is 70 it has to be hard for him to afford care for the horse. No excuse is accepable I know yet I think we will do more good if we can offer him help rathr than threats. Purchasing horses from him to go to rehabbers is a good way to get started. Offering to buy feed that they can be weaned on to is a help. Buying sand colic prevention and daily worming and vitamin supplements is a help. Looking at what volunteer help may be available through the local FFA and Honor Society at the high school - each requires community service hours - could help and they may be able to have daily visit schedule set up so he doesn't have to worry about getting out to feed and water on his own. Perhaps a boy scout going for his Eagle Scout would coordinate and clean up and shelter building project for him. Or girl sch=out going for her gold award - or something on that level in another group/.

YOu all have done a tremendous job so far. Your hearts are bigger than the world. We pull together as group to help each other out. Let's help rehab the situation in positive way. Mona and Ginny, I pledge $200. for your fund. I know you have had many other very generous donors - it may help us get this moving from the complaint to the remedy stage. Vicki


----------



## FMC Minis

UNKOWN said:


> I would probably start calling Jthe county commisioners. They meet on Monday and Friday. Their number is 620-223-3800.They work from 8 a.m. central till 3:00 p.m. Jolene Smith is just employeed by the city. She is the Fort Scott City aco. No county authority.



Thank you, Unknown! :aktion033: I posted about 20 some pages back the typical setup to a small county, I live in one as well.

AND that the county commissioners are the payroll to the sheriff's office and they are the only contact you can go to inform them that there law dept isn't operating correctly. The will be the ones to have a meeting and can push the sheriff's buttons.

 The sheriff's department doesn't have a clue as to how big this has become and it won't go away till they are surrendered. This is not good for the county commissioners and their little community, it will haunt them and their future per having people move there etc...

I appreciate the accurancy of the info on the county com. That will help get somewhere, although I think Ginny or Jess should contact them, due to their one on one with the minis the other day.

Any other info you could do to help with maybe placing an add about the obvious neglect in the local newspaper would be terrific...to open the eyes of the community. I think they would care to know the truth and may be willing to help as well. :bgrin

Thanks!!!


----------



## SilverDollar

I would have to agree with Vicki. I was on hold for Mr. Price while he was speaking to Sheriff Coleman, and he was going to call Ginny right after I talked to him. I told him she was the best person to call as she is an eyewitness and can give the facts.

Anyway, the NBC affiliate is on the case and I am expecting some action very soon.




: Monitoring the horses is a great idea--_without _ trespassing--to make sure he doesn't try to get rid of the "evidence".

Also, a very helpful person at one of the news desks I contacted said that the Attorney General is the one who oversees the Sheriff. FYI. (But Vicki probably knows that already.)

(Oh, and just so you know: Vernon Trembly owns almost 300 acres in Haigler, NE that has been assessed at a value of close to $72,000--according to the public records. I will take that land off his hands if he throws in all the minis as part of the deal. I'm not kidding.)

Rebecca

(P.S.-I tried to fax the Sheriff's office this morning but could not get my fax to go through. "Busy". :bgrin )


----------



## AppyLover2

WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I just got an e-mail from Fox news. It says.... "Linda Wagar is on her way to do a story re: the horses.. "


----------



## seksmom

Im not sure if anyone has heard of Rainbows Meadow Ranch..it is in Sedan Kansas. And I think maybe they would help with this rescue. Has anyone contacted them?I have a number if anyone needs it!!


----------



## Buckskin gal

I am wondering if my computer ate a post or something else happened but I don't have a post that says anything about working through Susan....which Susan would that be? I am also missing how the message has gotten across to Trembly.... so if anyone could repost those I would really appreciate it.

I thas been stated that Mr. Trembly has plenty of money to meet the needs of his horses, but I am all for seeing that the horses get taken care of regardless of what he has for funds. My fear is, he has already resisted anyone taking his horses so they could be helped and if we step in and just feed and tend to them it will only make it easier for him to keep them, when he has already proven he won't take care of them . I truly believe in working within the laws but we can't be naive and then think these minis are going to be saved .....he has lied to Susan O. and he will again and again and get away with it. Laws should not be used to protect the guilty and he is already guilty of animal abuse...we can't deny the pictures show that. Just so frustrated and heartbreaking. Look at it that the sherrif isn't being harrassed but he ihas been asked and is being asked to do something about the situation.



: Mary



Dorrie & Frank said:


> At this point we have obviously gotten the message across to Trembly and to the local authorities. Rather than overkill let's coordinate the efforts and contacts. Ginny will know who the primary contact folks should be from among us who can work through Susan and the constable to intervene without breaking any laws. If I may - I worry about the telephonic and internet harassment law that Kansas has on the books. We don't want to face another giagantic lawsuit for speaking our minds. Coordination is best at this point.
> 
> If Mr. Trembly is 70 it has to be hard for him to afford care for the horse. No excuse is accepable I know yet I think we will do more good if we can offer him help rathr than threats. Purchasing horses from him to go to rehabbers is a good way to get started. Offering to buy feed that they can be weaned on to is a help. Buying sand colic prevention and daily worming and vitamin supplements is a help. Looking at what volunteer help may be available through the local FFA and Honor Society at the high school - each requires community service hours - could help and they may be able to have daily visit schedule set up so he doesn't have to worry about getting out to feed and water on his own. Perhaps a boy scout going for his Eagle Scout would coordinate and clean up and shelter building project for him. Or girl sch=out going for her gold award - or something on that level in another group/.
> 
> YOu all have done a tremendous job so far. Your hearts are bigger than the world. We pull together as group to help each other out. Let's help rehab the situation in positive way. Mona and Ginny, I pledge $200. for your fund. I know you have had many other very generous donors - it may help us get this moving from the complaint to the remedy stage. Vicki


----------



## horsehug

I tried to post this morning right after I called him as some of you asked me to do. And then my computer shut down so I am trying again.

I called him and asked him if he would consider giving some of them up willingly to rescue. I told him the people really and truly care about them and would not be taking them to breed and make a profit but just to get them the care they need.

I also put it in the frame of reference that he would lessen his workload if he had less to care for, because I know he helped farmers this summer with driving combines and balers etc, in exchange for feed and/or hay. He also stays with and helps an 86 year old lady with things (probably who someone referred to as his girlfriend) as well as a few other people in town. (This helpful part sounds like the Vern I know.)

I also know that while he is healthy for the most part, he does have diabetes, heart disease and a bad back.

Although he is not complaining. I just wanted to point that out.

I told him I was thinking of HIM also in asking if he would give up some of them at least, for his own sake as well as theirs. I was trying very hard to give him reasons to want to do it willingly while also being truthful. And I told him I knew lots of them are really thin and in bad shape.

I also told him that we often do not realize just how bad something is if we are very close to it. I said I have to sometimes ask my husband to look at a horse that I am trying to put weight on or take off to see if there is progress because I can't really tell while seeing it every day. And I compared that to him seeing the herd each day while they have gone down hill worse then he has realized.

He still feels the advice from his own vet on worming is going to help and says he has seen a little progress already. And he said he got a load of hay in yesterday.

I tried over and over to get him to willingly give at least some of them up and he never agreed, but he also did not flatly refuse. Mostly he got quiet. But I wanted you to know I tried my best. I truly care about the horses and also Vern.

As to me buying some, I would LOVE to help. But my own vet has told me that where I live, a First winter is always a HARD winter for ANY animal coming from a milder climate. And to bring a thin one here would probably be almost impossible for it to not go further downhill. But if I can think of a way I'll do it.

Susan O.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Please docontact them and send pictures and Ginny's eye witness report....any and all contacts need to be made! Mary



seksmom said:


> Im not sure if anyone has heard of Rainbows Meadow Ranch..it is in Sedan Kansas. And I think maybe they would help with this rescue. Has anyone contacted them?I have a number if anyone needs it!!


----------



## runamuk

seksmom said:


> Im not sure if anyone has heard of Rainbows Meadow Ranch..it is in Sedan Kansas. And I think maybe they would help with this rescue. Has anyone contacted them?I have a number if anyone needs it!!


I contacted them yesterday heard back last night and passed the info along to Shannon.


----------



## Hosscrazy

Susan -

I just wanted to personally say thank you for all that you are doing and for all of your efforts here...

Liz R.


----------



## AppyLover2

Susan O please let me add my thanks to you for representing us all when you contacted Vern. I know it had to be a difficult thing to do. Bless you for trying!!!

Now.....I need somebody's help. The pictures that were posted on the first page aren't opening for me. Fox news wants me to send them pictures and I can't get those. If someone else can get them would you please e-mail them to me at [email protected] I want to get them off to Fox News ASAP.


----------



## CandyB

YES!!!! Thank you God, Thank you Fox News! :aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## Robin1

I can't get them up either.

Are you talkig FOX cable or the local FOX channel?

Robin


----------



## Danielle_E.

Wow, I just got back on line today and came to read all the new posts, it's mind boggling. Okay I just checked my emails and have about 57 of them about this!!! From the various forums I have posted this on.

Here is one that Gini, Marty and others need to act on, please read

" read online about Lil Beginnings Miniature Horse Farm. Sounds like you guys need help higher up. I hope that I am contacting the proper people. If not, can you tell them they need to contact the State Veterinarian by writing a letter. I will explain. . .

If the Sheriff is the animal control officer, horse's are dying or horses are in really bad shape and he is doing nothing, the next step is to write the State Veterinarian. Whom ever has the photos and has been there is the one that needs to write the letter. If it consists of two or more people, each person should write their own letter to the state vet and enclose all materials and info. The letter should explain from start to finish what the experience was. (Example: On ___, I drove up to the farm and the first thing I noticed was . . . a dead horse or a, carcuses in the field, no evidence of hay or water. . .After I left the farm I contacted and spoke with Sheriff ? and informed him of the situation . . . ) Do not leave anything out. Make sure you go over your letter several times before you send it. If you leave anything out, I don't think you can add it later unless it is recent vet bills about a horse that came from that property. This letter that is being written is basically open an investigation case with the state. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me. I hope this information helps you save the mini's.

Andrea Nuccio

Helping Equines

Philomont, VA 20131

www.helpingequines.org

[email protected]"


----------



## virginia

Hello All

Sorry to not get on sooner but I have been swamped with phone calls and emails. GOOD ONES!!!!!

I did talk to Linda Wager of FOX 4 News and put her in touch with Ronni, our local contact. She ounded interested and wanted to get it done today in time for tonights news. I see where she is on her way! YIPPEE

I also got a call from Stuart Price from NBC in the Joplin area and he too is interested in talking to Ronni and has all the information he needs to do a story!

Your letters and calls are working and for that I am eternally thankful.

Calls and emails from other rescues in Kansas are coming in with offers of help too.. (I'll get back to all of you, PROMISE)

Shannon is keeping a list of all the people who offer foster homes but we will need LOTS of transportation in order to get them where they need to be. When you offer a place or a transport please be sure to give her your FULL contact info. For some all we have is an LB name. I'd love to go in today but I know that is not possible, every day that passes those minis will be getting skinnier and skinnier and the weather there is turning cold. I DON'T WANT TO BE PICKING UP BODIES.

So keep the pressure on, but everybody, please be nice about it. I know it's hard to keep from saying what you really feel. Yelling and screaming and nasty emails won't get people on our side. Prayers will certainly help.

The skinny minis I saw were not old, neither was that skull!

Ginny St Pierre, President CMHR


----------



## Reijel's Mom

AppyLover2 said:


> . I would worry about legal action being taken against them. There are, after all, tresspass laws. We know people there are not happy about all this notariety. Anyone who goes there without either Mr. Trembly or the Sheriff's permission could very well be arrested..........or worse.



I agree with what you are saying, however - if these horses can be seen from the road or someone else's property it is not trespassing. You can take all the pictures you want if you're not trespassing.


----------



## CandyB

Donna,

I emailed the pics to you

Candy


----------



## 2nd chances rescue

I wanted to let you guys know that i am a rescue also. Rosehill area which is close to wichita. I can take on a few minis if he is willing to give them up or they are taken away. 2nd chances rescue is the name of my rescue. My name is jessica and if there is anything i can do please let me know. I am making room and moving things around in case some of the mini's do come here. I hope that something gets done with these guys and it happens quickly. I also have a stock trailer so if needing to haul will not be a problem.


----------



## Firefall

:aktion033: Wow, all you guys are awesome!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Mona

:aktion033: OMG! I am once again shedding tears, but this time, they are TEARS OF JOY!!! :bgrin I cannot even begin to thank everyone enough for all they are doing to get these little horses the help they so desparately need, and to now hear HELP IS ON THE WAY, does my heart good...I just have such a positive feeling now, that we CAN and WILL help them...STRENGTH IN NUMBERS!!! KEEP IT UP!! HUGS to all!!!!




:


----------



## FMC Minis

When you find out if it will be on the FOX news or NBC, could you post time for the news report.

We would like to watch it, but we have to drive 22 miles to watch it, as we don't have our tv on. Keeps our kids busy with better things to do.





Thanks!


----------



## Danielle_E.

I just got finished writing on another forum I belong to where I posted this story. I got soooo frustrated last night, or should I say early this morning, that I was not getting any written responses to the thread I started. I just wrote an "apology" to the members since some HAD called or faxed from the Netherlands and other places in Europe. Princess Alia Hussein of Jordan has also sent a communication to the Sheriff. Wonder what he thinks of that!!!! This is something he will never forget for the rest of his so called career as a sheriff.

I am going back to read the rest of the emails that have inundated my email box. Thank you Chances Miniature Horse Rescue, executive, volunteers, and all the wonderful people around the world, wherever you are, for SCREAMING AND SHOUTING.... you ARE the voices for these minis and your voices WILL BE HEARD by hook or by crook :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## C G Minis

2nd chance horse rescue please get in contact with me.I too live near Rose hill and I am on the foster list.May be we can help one another out.............Cathy [email protected]


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

I have a trailer and am off work Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I'm only 4 hours away. I have pasture, shelter, grain, wormer and hay.

I'm also available to stand on a streetcorner in Uniontown with a billboard on my back revealing this situation and the lack of action from the authorities.

Please feel free to contact me/include me in any plans.


----------



## Cathy_H

> Princess Alia Hussein of Jordan has also sent a communication to the Sheriff


................... To the person in direct contact with Fox News don't you think they need to be given the names of these important people that have / are also trying to help these animals? Perhaps it will then receive more coverage rather than a 30 second story.......................................................... As for trespassing - how close is the nearest neighbor? Can someone find out & see if they can video tape, take pictures from a distance & even alert a main contact person when/if horse trailers are seen leaving the area. I am still concerned that the horses will be moved, never to be seen again, suffering the same fate. If the horses are moved then the sheriff will be rid of this thorn in his side. Legally would the owner have to disclose the new location - I'm sure the sheriff would say he doesn't know!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

The whole thing makes no sense. Of course how someone can let there horses get like that, how neighbors can go without saying anything - how the whole town can be run by some children of the corn crazy sheriff dept. It all just seems so totally and completly illogical

I cant fathom what would make an entire dept like that makes no sense they cant be horrible inhumane people who love to watch animals suffer, could someone be telling them some untruths as well and they are and they are being fooled?

We have to be missing a big piece of the puzzle here? We know the horses are dying that is a fact, but I just cant see how or why the Sheriff office would deny it or allow it to go on just becouse they felt like it? I realize there are bad cops believe me (remember I grew up in Los Angeles) but a whole dept of animal haters?


----------



## CHARLOTTE & JOHN

Hello,

I just wanted to add that I think if someone could make a personal appearance at a County Commission meeting that would probably make a much bigger impact than just a phone call. I worked in county government in West Virginia for 11 years and we had an issue once where our parking places (which we paid for) were going to be taken away and changed into public spaces, but the way that they (the commissioners) were going about it was discriminating so some of us went to a commission meeting and voiced our objections and stated our reasons for why it was not fair whose parking spaces were taken. The newspaper was there and we got our picture and an article in the paper, it didn't take long for them to drop the idea and we kept our parking spots.

If some can go to a meeting here are some Ideas:

Call the County Commission and get put on the agenda for the next available meeting.

Have more than one person there and make sure all of you are on the list of people to speak at the meeting. (in our county this was a separate step). Each person will probably be given a limited amount of time to speak.

Contact newspapers and/or TV to see if they can have someone at the meeting. (In some places the newspaper sends a reporter to every commission meeting just to make sure they stay on top of county news.)

Make a list of points you want to make to the commission about this situation. Make sure you tell them all of the incorrect information you have been given by the Sheriff's office and about the people that were eyewitnesses to the situation. Take pictures with you if you can.

Also, Bourbon county has an online lookup of property taxes. Vernon Trembly has 2 parcels of property he is taxed for according to the online lookup. I did my lookup (in the Bourbon County Tax Lookup)just on the name "Trembly". No other people with the same last name showed up from that tax lookup.

Charlotte


----------



## AppyLover2

For those comments regarding the Fox News reporter.....

I was not contacted by the reporter herself, but by (possibly) her assistant. She's the one who said the reporter was on the way to Unionville. She's also the one who asked for pictures. I was unable to open some of them but I was able to send some that I had been using as attachments to the e-mails I've been sending out.

The Fox I contacted was Fox 4 out of Kansas City. Sorry I don't know their news schedule but I'm sure you can find it on their web site. Wish I was somewhere that I could see it. If it's on and anyone sees it PLEASE be sure and let us know we made the news.

Cathy H I agree with you, it would be wonderful if the media was interested in knowing who all the people are who have become involved in this effort. Unfortunately, unless I'm asked, I don't feel it's my place to start naming names........surer than heck I'd forget somebody. Also, I have no idea who all has helped us.

Ginny....we're waiting with bated breath for your next update.


----------



## SeeingSpots

Hi All,

Saw a link about this story on our local Kansas City Craigslist, so your flooding the internet to get the word out is working! Just wanted to say that we have a 28 ac. horse ranch in Harrisonville, MO (about 1 1/2 hrs away from the minis) and we'd definitely be happy to take/foster a few if needed... we also would take a couple of goats (they don't seem to be mentioned often, but we feel for them too). We don't specialize in minis per se (although we have one), and actually have more of the big guys (drafts) here on our ranch, but I was a Vet Tech at UC Davis for 3 years, and am a retired zookeeper from the San Diego Zoo after over ten years in the zookeeper profession. I am currently 5 months pregnant myself (and on some restrictions), so I can't be out picketting or anything (also we have an 11 mo. old son), but please let us know if there's a need for fostering. We have a trailer, hay, plenty of empty run-out stalls in our barn and veterinary care/knowledge.

Feel free to contact us.

Cherie Davis

www.seeingspotsranch.com


----------



## Gini

This was posted on the Rescue forum and I wanted to make sure everyone reads it.

[SIZE=14pt]I just wanted to let every one know that even the people of bourbon county are being mislead. I had been told that these horses had already been seized from the owner and that they was available for adoption!!! Then Fort Scott wich is 20 miles east of Uniontown had their annual Pioneer Harvest Fiesta parade on September 27th(?), Mr Trembly had his little horse and buggy in the parade. I was so shocked and speechless. Bourbon County is somewhat infamose for their sherriff's department being unable to get things done. Paul Harvey on the rest of the story has even said if you want to committ a crime go to Bourbon County!!!!!![/SIZE]

A list of local numbers you may or may not need or have:

Fort Scott Tribune(there is no Uniontown paper)620-223-1460 6 E. Wall Fort Scott, KS 66701;

Animal Care Center, Dr. Yoland Grey 601 E 10th Fort Scott 620-223-1770;

Gorman Animal Hospital 1251 240th St.E hwy 54 620-223-1171;

Bill & Lora Holeman 711 Charles Street Bronson, KS(breeds Quarter Horses) 620-939-4347;

Scifers Veterinary Services 1270 190 st. Fort Scott 620-223-5414.

There is also a little town north of Uniontown that is called Devon. Mr Trimble usually brings a couple of his horses to do pony rides for their very small celebration it would have been on Memorial Day.I will check the local paper and see if their have been any recent ads.

The biggest newspaper that has a lot of circulation in Fort Scott and surronding areas would probably be the

Kansas City Star. Web site is www.kcstar.org


----------



## jjnov

hey gini, my offer still stands on using my trailer to help move them, i might even beable to pull it too now. i am now offically moved to MS so where ever just say the word!


----------



## AppyLover2

Hi Cherie. Welcome to the circus.

If you're interested in fostering you'll need to visit Chances Mini Horse Rescue and complete an application form (they are required to have one on file for ever horse fostered or adopted). Somewhere in this maze of posts they said they are willing to waive the membership fee for any of the Kansas Horses.

Also, about the goats.......I don't believe any of us even knew they were there until Ginny posted her update on page 56. I wouldn't mind having a couple myself.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thanks for the reminder about filling in forms with the rescue. I know they are in no shape at the moment to travel far or come into colder climate. But I am willing to work with someone further south and eventually getting them up to me for a forever loving home and that includes goats.


----------



## HGFarm

I hope the media really is going there and I hope they dont fall for the lies that have been told to everyone else and just leave without really checking!

Also, picketing in Uniontown wont get you a second look. The entire population is about 278 and that includes surrounding areas- Ft. Scott is where the Sheriff's Office is and the biggest population of about 8000.

I have emailed the governors office (again) and several places, including KSU, County attorney, farm bureau, etc.. along with posting on some local groups here in the state and some of those readers have also emailed.

There are other folks in KS with that last name- I checked previously.

Keep it up folks and hope that something starts to roll here on this!!


----------



## Cathy_H

> Bourbon County is somewhat infamose for their sherriff's department being unable to get things done. Paul Harvey on the rest of the story has even said if you want to committ a crime go to Bourbon County!!!!!!


 -------------- Then I say Paul Harvey needs to also be contacted. If he knows this for a fact then he would have had to hear it from someone in that area - perhaps he would like to revisit this County. If this happens to bring other things to light , so be it!!!......................................................... On a side note Mary Lou - this additional traffic isn't going to crash our forum is it? :no:


----------



## Minimor

I called the governor's office. Got told to call the sheriff. Called the county commissioners--twice--and got no answer. called the sheriff's office & got the Ft. Scott (?) police department. The sheriff & deputy were out.

Maybe they had to go meet the news crew?

Gad, I hope that when the news crew gets there there's someone for them to talk to besides just the sheriff--some horse person that can give them some truths about horse care.

I don't know Lisa, I do so agree with what you said, about how is it possible that the sheriff's department can just not care like this? It's unbelievable to me too, and yet that seems to be the way it works in so many of these cases. Did anyone else here ever used to read the Cruelty Investigation articles in Horse & Rider magazine? I don't know if they still do these as I haven't read the magazine in years, but back in the early 80's there were stories in there about different cases of horse starvation. One I especially remember was in Idaho--a number of starving big horses, winter time, no feed. When they'd get reported the sheriff would actually call the owner & warn him, and when an investigator got to the property the horses would have hay & water. It took weeks and weeks of legal wrangling before the horses were finally able to be rescued--in fact in that case I think it was more like months, not just weeks, and I don't think that was the first offense for the owners. I never could figure out why on earth the sheriff would aid the abusers that way, and yet it was true--he did. The rescue people finally had to go way over the sheriff's head & get someone to come out from another center--someone who was willing and able to work on their own, without having to follow protocol and involve the local sheriff.

It's tricky, too, if the owner gets some feed in. Just because he gets feed in doesn't mean he actually has to be feeding the horses. I was just talking to a friend here, and she said a farmer near where she lives decided one winter that he just couldn't be bothered to get his butt off the couch and go out to feed his cattle. The cattle were starving, he got reported, the animal care people came out to look and found that there was feed on the place. There wasn't any in with the cows but it was there on the farm. Owner says he's feed the cows, the feed is there...nothing could be done. While it seems perfectly obvious to all of us otherwise that these cows were not being fed enough, if at all, it was possible they were being fed. My friend said that they finally had to have the guy's place under surveillance for days, to be 100% sure that the cows were not being fed at all. Eventually the cows were removed, but it was a long painful process.


----------



## HGFarm

The sheriff office is in Ft Scott- there is nothing in Uniontown. It only has a population of 278 people. Ft Scott is the county seat and where everything is located.

The sheriff is just plainly making himself scarce and will just continue this facade that the horses are being cared for.


----------



## Kitty

Dear Sheriff Coleman

I have received the following email about starving horses in your area. This is very disturbing, of course, and I'm wondering what we, in California, can do to help you facilitate the recovery of these horses. Would media coverage help? Should we ask our governor to talk to your governor?

I look forward to your reply.

Michelle Staples

author of Save Your Horse! A Horse Owners Guide to Large Animal Rescue,

and the new "horse basics" CDRom, Horse Awareness and Safety. Available

now at www.redjeansink.com/catalog.html and THE large animal rescue website,

www.saveyourhorse.com

Received this back. MORE ON BOARD


----------



## Gini

Just got an e-mail from a reporter at the FT Scott Tribune wanting to do an article. Ginny STP I can't

get thru to you please check your e-mails.

[SIZE=14pt] JUST IN!!!!! A farm has just donated $500 and challanges others to donate what they can thru[/SIZE]

paypal.

THANK YOU for your fantastic donation!!! THANK YOU to all that are helping with these miniatures. Whether it be letter writing, faxing, or donations we all thank you!!!!!


----------



## littlesteppers

Has anybody contacted the BIG feed companys like farnam, purina a.so..maybe they would donate bags of feed??




:



:


----------



## Marty

_Has anybody contacted the BIG feed companys like farnam, purina a.so..maybe they would donate bags of feed??_

Yes



:


----------



## SilverDollar

littlesteppers said:


> Has anybody contacted the BIG feed companys like farnam, purina a.so..maybe they would donate bags of feed??
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> :


Great idea!! :aktion033: Need help with this?? Just let us know!


----------



## Marty

Comment of the day:



The whole thing makes no sense.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## runamuk

OK I also just heard back from the fort scott tribune and was told they are working on it. I also just got word from another rescue willing to help ..........Shannon I forwarded both emails to you figured I might spread some of the load that way :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## UNKOWN

Could the local feed stores be contacted to try and decide what kind if any feed Mr. Trembly feeds and at what frequency he buys feed. There isn't a large amount of feed stores in the area. Hammond Feed 620-857-4421. Miller Feed 620-223-3420, there is a circle s feeds I couldn't find the number. There is also a gentleman in Fort Scott that may be a good person to recruit into helping. He is the pastor at Faith Christian Center in Fort Scott, his name is Tim O'Neal. His wife and him have a few mini's. There is also a Girad Elevator in Girad, Kansas that is pretty popular to buy bulk feed.


----------



## Hosscrazy

Large corporations generally use the same standard response, which is as follows:

Company xyz receives thousands of requests annually from many worthwhile organizations. We are simply not able to approve all requests and would not want to approve some and not others when they are similar in nature.

Company xyz will not be able to support your program at this time. We do wish you the very best with your project.


----------



## lvponies

I'm really afraid that anyone from the media who goes out to report on the plight of these horses, will get the same song & dance from the sheriff and his office as everyone that has called has received. Unless the media representative is knowledgeble about horses, they will accept what the sheriff is saying as truth and report that the rest of the world is getting upset over nothing. Didn't someone from the media already say something to that effect earlier in this thread? Sheriff said all is fine, so all is indeed fine?? I wish we had a horse rescue rep or a knowledgeble horse person on site to contradict the sheriff's party line and speak to the media. We really don't want negative stories about us, the ones who care, reported.


----------



## SilverDollar

I'm sure Ginny and all are familiar with this already, but for those of you who aren't, here's a link to information on the Henneke body scoring system.

http://www.habitatforhorses.org/rescues/bodyscoring.html

This system is universally recognized and accepted in courts of law. All vets should be familiar with it. If the Sheriff (who's supposed to be the "animal control") isn't familiar with it, then he shouldn't be the humane officer. Just my $.02.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Bookmark this next site and keep a watch in the next few days for minutes of their meeting. I have just started to read the Sept. minutes to see if the Sheriff brought this situation to light in any of the minutes.

http://bourboncountyks.org/minutes/commission_minutes.htm

Seeing that the site for the minutes is public information I would HIGHLY suggest that everyone send email to EACH commisioner that sits on that committee. I am sure it would make for interesting reading in the weeks to come. Obviously the Sheriff didn't feel it necessary to bring the information out about the complaints received about the Trembly herd of minis.


----------



## stanlee

Marty said:


> Comment of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing makes no sense.
> 
> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:






:



:



: Marty I think I have an answer. BARNEY FIFE has left Mayberry and is now the Sheriff for Uniontown.KS!!!!!! That is the only explanation I can come up with..... I sure wish Andy Taylor would have got the job!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry but with all the frustration I felt like a little humor instead of sadness................

I have emailed and called all the people and places listed. I spoke to the deputy too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I informed him that all is not well in KS and the WORLD is watching very closely. I also explained to him what CMHR stands for and that I had the priveledge to foster 2 minis just like the ones in his jurisdiction last Winter. That Ginny ST P. and Gini A. as well as all the people of CMHR are FANTASTIC people to work with!!!!!!That we are here for the welfare of horses and we are growing in numbers rather quickly. I asked him to please make sure his boss understands this and gets my message. He did state" We have received many many faxes, emails and calls regarding this matter and we are working on it". I thanked him and told him we will be talking again soon..........

KEEP IT UP EVERYONE. WE ARE STRONG IN OUR NUMBERS!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT THIS TOPIC IT HAS BEEN VEIWED 51,000 times.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Well at least I have been forgiven for my tirade on the other forum in the wee hours of the morning. I don't think I have ever felt so helpless in trying to DO SOMETHING that might make a difference. Princess Alia is very much a horse lover and quite the horseperson.



> aliaalhussein Re:Minis in Kansas, Today, 10:00 PM
> 
> Advanced Senior Member
> 
> Group: Members
> 
> Posts: 861
> 
> Member No.: 21
> 
> Joined: 16-March 03
> 
> Don't apologise love, its always frustrating to see such things,and at least when others respond one feels less ALONE! I understand perfectly,and God Bless you for caring! Alia
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> Dear Princess Alia, thank you for taking the time to read my post about the minis in Kansas. I am apologizing to all those that posted, I was so distraught last night, or early this morning, I thought nobody cared, I am so very sorry and thank you so very much
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Danielle Emond
> 
> Okay, is there an update at all about the t.v. coverage? Is it happening, any news anyone in the know about this? and if so will this only be airing locally???? I get Fox and NBC so just wondering ....


----------



## HobbsFarm

lvponies said:


> I'm really afraid that anyone from the media who goes out to report on the plight of these horses, will get the same song & dance from the sheriff and his office as everyone that has called has received. Unless the media representative is knowledgeble about horses, they will accept what the sheriff is saying as truth and report that the rest of the world is getting upset over nothing. Didn't someone from the media already say something to that effect earlier in this thread? Sheriff said all is fine, so all is indeed fine?? I wish we had a horse rescue rep or a knowledgeble horse person on site to contradict the sheriff's party line and speak to the media. We really don't want negative stories about us, the ones who care, reported.


I'm a little worried about this myself. It was be tragic actually getting someone from a good media source to Uniontown to report the story and be fed the same bull we have been, and them believe it and report it. Ugh...


----------



## Dona

This is my first post on this thread.....but believe me, I have been diligently reading all along...and I'm just as horrified as the rest of you.



I haven't posted, as I didn't think I had any suggestions to add. But, I've been e-mailing & racking my brain trying to come up with other ideas. One thing I read keeps coming back to me as strange. It was said that Mr. Trembly lives in "Government Housing". I work for Section 8 Metropolitan Housing here in Miami Co., Ohio....and I don't see how he could possibly be receiving Government assistance with all the assets he has in his name.



: Government housing is based on income...which includes assets. He may not be getting a lot of income, BUT...he certainly has lots of assets (Land & animals) that we know of.

Of course, contacting the authorities to check on this would take time, red tape (you know how the government works.



: )...and would only result in Mr. Trembly possibly losing his Government assisted housing. It wouldn't help these poor horses situation at all. :no:

I hope the TV networks blow this whole thing out of the water & the entire nation becomes aware. Maybe then, something will be done. I only hope it's not too late.



 I'm worried, too, that the TV reporters get the truthful story. Do we have any representatives talking to them to tell them what is actually happening, or are they just going to be fed the same bull from the Sheriff's Dept.?

I keep getting flashbacks from the Guide Horse fiasco...and how they really played into the media (because it was a "warm fuzzy" story) & fed them all sorts of lies & half-truths about Miniatures being perfect for that use....just for publicity, to promote their books & get donations for their "Program".



: The media ate it up....never giving the "other side of the story" a chance! It just didn't make good press. :no:


----------



## MaryKansas

Fox 4 news is on several times through the evening, first broadcast starting in about 10 minutes (5pm Central time) . Its on again at 6 pm, 9 pm and 10 pm. I'll be watching each broadcast closely, hoping for a news story that is favorable for the horses!!

http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/News/Local?pageId=3.2 The website is updated throughout the day, hopefully something will be on there later as well!!


----------



## AppyLover2

Thank you Mary. I'll be anxiously waiting for your update.

Everybody think positive!!! Keep your fingers crossed!!! Pray!!! Anyhing you can think of that might help.


----------



## Gini

MaryKansas said:


> Fox 4 news is on several times through the evening, first broadcast starting in about 10 minutes (5pm Central time) . Its on again at 6 pm, 9 pm and 10 pm. I'll be watching each broadcast closely, hoping for a news story that is favorable for the horses!!
> 
> http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/News/Local?pageId=3.2 The website is updated throughout the day, hopefully something will be on there later as well!!


Just sent all the pictures to the news room. Please let us know that it did some good.

Thanks

Gini


----------



## Danielle_E.

> I keep getting flashbacks from the Guide Horse fiasco...and how they really played into the media (because it was a "warm fuzzy" story) & fed them all sorts of lies & half-truths about Miniatures being perfect for that use....just for publicity, to promote their books & get donations for their "Program". The media ate it up....never giving the "other side of the story" a chance! It just didn't make good press.


I was thinking the same thing last night!!! But in the end the good guy(s) always win :bgrin


----------



## runamuk

I just got word that 2 news stations out of pittsburgh ks *WILL* be airing this story tomorrow.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MaryKansas

So far, nothing has been reported on Fox 4....hopefully they will still get to it tonight!!

Its great that Pittsburgh will be airing the story tomorrow!!! :aktion033:


----------



## HaazeMinis

runamuk said:


> I just got word that 2 news stations out of pittsburgh ks *WILL* be airing this story tomorrow.
> 
> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:aktion033: :aktion033: :bgrin

THAT IS GREAT!!

Jeri


----------



## MaryKansas

OMG!! They just showed a clip of the reporter standing in the lot with the horses, the full story will be shown at 6 pm Central time on Fox 4. The reporter called it "a controversy in a small town"


----------



## HaazeMinis

MaryKansas said:


> OMG!! They just showed a clip of the reporter standing in the lot with the horses, the full story will be shown at 6 pm Central time on Fox 4. The reporter called it "a controversy in a small town"


OMG!!! :new_shocked: THAT IS WONDERFUL!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: NOW, THAT MADE MY DAY!!! :bgrin :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :488: :488: :488:


----------



## skylineminis

I might have missed this somewhere in the lists many reply's but, I hope all knows that theses minis will not be able to be used for breeding, so I was told by CMHR. No horse adopted through a rescue can be used for breeding. All studs will be gelded when they are healty enough and the mares can't be bred.

If I wsn't so far south, I'd go for one or two but, I already have three geldings but, I could use one or two more to teach to drive. I have too many stallions to bring on any mares that couldn't be bred.

If they are seised, any idea what the adoption fee is going to be?


----------



## Buckskin gal

Where there is hope there is a way!!!

A Little Prayer For the Little Horses At Uniontown

We’re coming we’re coming, can you hear our voices??

We are so sad your owner made bad choices.

We have seen your sad eyes,

And know there has been cries.

We’re coming we’re coming to take you away,

So that you will see a much better day.

Forgive us for not doing something faster,

We made a mistake and listened to your master.

We’re coming we’re coming through the blocks in the road

The trailers will carry all the load.

We have seen your bodies, no flesh, only bone and hide

Only God knows how much we have cried.

We’re coming we’re coming please hang on.

For the plan is to have your suffering gone.

You will be put in pastures green and given plentiful of hay.

And fresh clean water through out the day.

We’re coming we’re coming your needs soon to be met

Everything is ready we are all set.

You have been so strong and brave,

Even though your days have been so grave.

We’re coming we’re coming to take you away,

So that you will see a much better way..

You have been so strong and brave,

We know your days have been so grave.

We’re coming we’re coming your needs soon to be met

Everything is ready we are all set. Your rescuers


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

OMG!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

I don't know about anyone else, but between the photos, the videos, and that poem..........I don't think I have any more tears left!


----------



## Danielle_E.

skylineminis said:


> I might have missed this somewhere in the lists many reply's but, I hope all knows that theses minis will not be able to be used for breeding, so I was told by CMHR. No horse adopted through a rescue can be used for breeding. All studs will be gelded when they are healty enough and the mares can't be bred.
> 
> If I wsn't so far south, I'd go for one or two but, I already have three geldings but, I could use one or two more to teach to drive. I have too many stallions to bring on any mares that couldn't be bred.
> 
> If they are seised, any idea what the adoption fee is going to be?


And so they should NOT BE USED for breeding!!! I would never dream of breeding these poor animals. They need forever loving homes and I am sure all those that have voiced their desire to adopt are aware of the non-breeding clause. :aktion033: I guess it just brings us back to the problems with minis sometimes that people just see them as "breeding animals". How sad for the breed.

Here is an update - email I have received



> Hi There
> Just thought I would let you have a copy of the response I had from the newspaper editor.
> 
> I really hope the situation is hotting up for these people, whether they are the owner or the Sherriff's department.
> 
> Dear Ms. Abbott-Compton:
> 
> I currently have a reporter investigating this issue, as we have had many conflicting reports. I would suggest that you contact our Bourbon County Sheriff, Mr. Harold Coleman, [email protected] As I understand the situation, at least some of the miniature horses have been removed from Mr.Trembly's care.
> 
> Robin Hixson
> 
> Managing Editor
> 
> On Oct 8, 2007, at 5:39 AM, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> I will email Harold Coleman too!!!!
> 
> The power of free speech and all of that. You are doing a great job do not loose heart, action will be taken.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Debbie A-C


----------



## MaryKansas

The poem was fantastic and said everything so perfectly!!

Thank You Buckskin Gal

Can someone please pass the Kleenex?




:


----------



## albahurst

Does Fox 4 come via satellite also? If so, anyone know what #?

Peggy


----------



## AppyLover2

> QUOTE(MaryKansas @ Oct 8 2007, 03:31 PM)
> OMG!! They just showed a clip of the reporter standing in the lot with the horses, the full story will be shown at 6 pm Central time on Fox 4. The reporter called it "a controversy in a small town"
> 
> OMG!!! THAT IS WONDERFUL!!!!!! NOW, THAT MADE MY DAY!!!


Oh THANK GOD!!! I didn't get any further than that post. I'm in tears.

GREAT JOB FOLKS......WE WANTED ATTENTION TURNED TO KANSAS.........AND WE GOT IT!!!!

Hang on little ones. We may be slow, but we'll be there to get you as soon as possible.


----------



## CandyB

That was so beautiful. Again, I cried, this time for the heartfelt words! Thank you so much for that



:


----------



## Danielle_E.

GRRRR so many different stories fromt he Sheriff's department



:



: . Hard to figure out was is the truth and what are lies. Would love to know WHERE the supposed minis that were confiscated were taken to and what veterinarian has them in his or her care. I find it rather "fishy" that their are no "official statements" from this sheriff about this entire situation. This sheriff must answer to someone!!! Who is that someone??? THAT is the person the rescue needs to speak with because this sheriff obviously is not going to cooperate. I truly think at this point in time a spokeperson from Chance Miniature Horses needs to make direct contact by phone (tomorrow) and get to the bottom of what the sheriff or sheriff's office is telling the media. Lord, even the t.v. station now is telling people to call the darn sheriff. THIS revolving door HAS TO STOP.


----------



## SeeingSpots

Fox4 teaser of story coming up:

Reporter: "An international rescue operation says these horses need to be saved. The owner of this farm says, "That's rediculous!""

(Reporter is petting one of the minis)


----------



## Danielle_E.

Please let us know what is said when it airs and also the pictures that are being broadcast. I am on the Fox 4 website but don't see the story posted yet.


----------



## SeeingSpots

The story just aired... they interviewed Roni, the vet and Vern. I have it saved on my Tivo and can type out word-for-word if interested, or if someone else hasn't already done so.


----------



## CandyB

http://media.myfoxkc.com/live/index1.html

Live feed from Fox 4 KC


----------



## MaryKansas

I'm so mad, I'm shaking!!

Ok, Linda Wagar first reported "dozens" of horses, not 100+!! Grrrrrr....

Ronni was interviewd and some of the pics were shown. Yolanda Gray, the vet that looked at the horses admitted she was "concerned". They interviewed Trembly...he said he is a "crude ole country boy" in regards to the reason that all the junk is in with the horses. He admits some of the horses "are thin" and that he doesnt know how he will pay for the vet bills that he called on Tuesday. He admits he has to many to take care of.

The reporter said the sheriff "is monitoring" the situation.

The horses did have fresh water and were drinking it up quickly, which tells me it was just put out there for them.


----------



## miniwhinny

I haven;t yet read all the new pages added today so this may be a repeat. This is the reply I got from the site Danielle posted about ((((think of you all the time by the way kiddo)))))

*"I sent my email to the sheriff offering California media coverage or a note to my governor to help speed things along. Sent mail to mini people I know. Sent a note to eeru.org (in Kansas) who have already offered their services.*

Michelle Staples

author of Save Your Horse! A Horse Owners Guide to Large Animal Rescue,

and the new "horse basics" CDRom, Horse Awareness and Safety. Available

now at www.redjeansink.com/catalog.html and THE large animal rescue website,

www.saveyourhorse.com"


----------



## MaryKansas

SeeingSpots said:


> The story just aired... they interviewed Roni, the vet and Vern. I have it saved on my Tivo and can type out word-for-word if interested, or if someone else hasn't already done so.



That would be great...I was so mad at the "dozens" remark, I couldnt get many notes written.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

SeeingSpots said:


> The story just aired... they interviewed Roni, the vet and Vern. I have it saved on my Tivo and can type out word-for-word if interested, or if someone else hasn't already done so.


Please do I would appreciate it very much


----------



## miniwhinny

Oh my gosh, that poem has me in tears. How touching. How beautiful. How sad.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I am on the live feed website for Fox 4 Kansas but the feed is not coming through, even on satellite connection I have which is usually pretty fast. I did leave a comment on that site and suggest ALL of you do as well.


----------



## MaryKansas

This is posted in the Farm and Garden section of Kansas City Missouri CraigsList right now!!!

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED I ENCOURAGE YOU TO TAKE TIME AND VISIT THIS SO CALLED FARM. IT IS AN 80 ACRE PIECE OF GROUND WITH NO GRASS. WITH THIS MANY HORSES AND GOATS ON IT THINK ABOUT IT. I LIVE NEARBY AND IT IS PLAIN DISGUSTING AND THIS IS NOT A NEW PROBLEM, IT HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR QUITE SOME TIME. 6-8 YEARS. YES THAT LONG. THIS GUY IS A FREAK. THEY ARE NOT UP FOR ADOPTION. HE WANTS TOP DOLLAR FOR THESE ABUSED HORSES.

TAKE AN HOUR OUT OF YOUR DAY AND GO THERE. HERE ARE THE DIRECTIONS.

TAKE 54 WEST OUT OF FORT SCOTT KANSAS 15-16 MILES. GO 1 MILE SOUTH ON 85TH STREET. YOU WILL REACH MAPLE ROAD. GO LEFT BACK WEST FOR 1 MILE TO 85TH. TAKE THIS SOUTH FOR 1 MILE TAKE THE CURVE LEFT AND THIS IS LIMESTONE. FARM IS STRAIGHT AHEAD ABOUT .5 MILE ON THE LEFT. YOU CANT MISS IT. I REALLY HOPE SOMETHING GETS DONE ABOUT THIS. THANKS FOR LISTENING

PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS, JUST GO THERE


----------



## Reijel's Mom

THAT IS AWESOME MARYKANSAS - THAT MEANS THERE ARE LOCALS THAT CARE!!!!


----------



## Danielle_E.

> I haven;t yet read all the new pages added today so this may be a repeat. This is the reply I got from the site Danielle posted about ((((think of you all the time by the way kiddo)))))


Hey yourself kiddo :saludando: :saludando: . I think of you often as well, hope your mare is doing well, Crystal is doing just fine :bgrin


----------



## Range

How do I get a form to fill out for fostering if it comes to that?


----------



## SeeingSpots

Linda Wagar: (in pasture with horses) when you think of miniture horses, you think of adorable 3' high pets with braids and bows in their hair. You don't think of missing eyes and gaping wounds, but that's what one woman says she saw.

Ronni Fulden: so I was in tears.

Linda: Ronni Fulden says that was her reaction when she saw the minature horses on this suburban county kansas farm. She even took pictures.

Ronni: Some of them have pasture rott all over their backs. Some of them are... you know, there was one little on that was bleeding. Um. This last time I went out one of them was missing an eye. It's pitiful.

Linda: So pitiful that Fulden called her rescue group to try and save the lives of nearly 100 horses. That group put the information on its website and urged members to contact the local sheriff. (photo of website)

He sent out veterinarian Yolanda Grey to take a look.

Yolanda: I can say that I think there are some concerns there.

Linda: But that was several weeks ago, that Dr.Grey paid a visit. And Ronni Fulden is concerned that nothing else has been done. So we decided to take a look.

Vern Trembly: I'm just a crude old country boy.

Linda: That's how owner Vern Trembly explains the discarded tires and abandoned vehicles his miniture horses share their space with. He insists he cares more for these little horses than life itself.

Vern: I've had them for so many years they're part of me. It's that simple.

Linda: He says they never lack for food or clean water. Thou he admits that some of them don't look well.

Vern: Some of them are thin. Some of them are thin. That's why I was concerned about them.

Linda: He's asked a vet from Kansas State to examine them Tuesday. Although he's not sure how he'll pay if the care they need is expensive.

Linda: (in studio) Now the miniture horse rescue group says it remains concerned that Trembly just has more horses than he can care for, and something needs to be done. The Sheriffs department tells us it is monitoring the situation- carefully.


----------



## miniwhinny

Dona said:


> Of course, contacting the authorities to check on this would take time, red tape (you know how the government works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : )...and would only result in Mr. Trembly possibly losing his Government assisted housing. It wouldn't help these poor horses situation at all. :no:


It couldn't put them in a worse situation than they are in and maybe if he did loose everything he'd have to let them go and wouldn't be able to do this to another animal in the future.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Great now people who want to help;and have kind hearts will send this guy money for the supposed vet bills what more does he need to know from a vet FEED THEM there ya go saved him money


----------



## MaryKansas

Thank You SeeingSpots!!

Im glad you tivo'd it and was able to get the exact words used. I made a mistake in mine, I thought it was Trembly that said he had to many horses....I'm so sorry for any confusion!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom

CandyB said:


> http://media.myfoxkc.com/live/index1.html
> 
> Live feed from Fox 4 KC



ARGH! All I'm getting when I'm getting anything is a picture of the sun rising above some trees!!!!!


----------



## MaryKansas

Reijel's Mom said:


> CandyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://media.myfoxkc.com/live/index1.html
> 
> Live feed from Fox 4 KC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARGH! All I'm getting when I'm getting anything is a picture of the sun rising above some trees!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thats the live cam, the sun is setting. I think they only broadcast the noon news on the website.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I am also getting the same thing you are from that supposed live feed.


----------



## MSRminis

Is that all that was covered in the broadcast? What about pictures? Did they SHOW any of the thin horses??? Did the reporter interview anyone from CMHR about their findings?????


----------



## runamuk

SeeingSpots said:


> The Sheriffs department tells us it is monitoring the situation- carefully.


This is interesting since the sheriff told one of the reporters scheduled to air the story tomorrow that there is NO ongoing investigation.

And the report from the fort scott tribune I recieved said the sheriff said some of the mini's had been removed from the owners care and the rest just have worms.

Maybe we need to collect all the emails with the varying sheriff responses and send those off to the commissioners.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Well now we have a name ot the veterinarian Yolanda Grey. Does she work for the State Veterinary Office or is she a private practice vet? I am not sending a letter to the state veterinary office.


----------



## MaryKansas

Danielle_E. said:


> Well now we have a name ot the veterinarian Yolanda Grey. Does she work for the State Veterinary Office or is she a private practice vet? I am not sending a letter to the state veterinary office.


This is the only thing I found when I searched for Yolanda Gray.

http://www.yellowpages.com/info-LMS6198309...-DVM?from=qpibp


----------



## SilverDollar

Here's the link for Yolonda Gray

http://www.myvetonline.com/website/animalcarecenter/

Question: Can anyone tell me what pages the photos are on? I copied them to my home computer and I need to print some from work. I just found out my physical therapist worked at KSU vet school for ten years and I want to show these to her at my appt. in a half hour. Thanks!


----------



## Danielle_E.

Yep, that is her. Okay searching some more


----------



## MaryKansas

The story is now on the Fox 4 website

http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/News/Local?pageId=3.2


----------



## AppyLover2

Thank you Mary. That one worked!

Danielle, Jenny told me this morning when I spoke to her that Yolanda Grey is the private practice vet who was called on earlier. She is not connected with the State Vets office.

They did show some pictures of the emaciated horses (one of CMHRs) there was also a live shot of a very pregnant mare.

SilverDollar - check on pages 64 and 67 for the latest pictures.

Edited to delete an unkind comment. Unfortunately I let my mouth overrun my head.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

:no: Not what I was hoping for at all.


----------



## MaryKansas

Didnt the sheriff say that the the Vet Hosp(?) had already been contacted and thats when the worming program started?

Now, Trembly himself said the vet will see them on Tuesday? hmmmmmmmm..........?


----------



## CyndiD

I have been trying to keep up with this today and after watching the 'coverage' on channel 4 I am thinking we should keep up trying to get something NATIONAL...and I have been trying...nothing yet... :no:


----------



## Danielle_E.

Okay, I just watched the report and my blood is absolutely boiling now. Susan, I know you posted before how this owner is in your eyes but the only thing I saw WAS A LIAR. I do not see a caring old man, I see one trying to save face and having criminal charges of abuse brought agaisn't him. How convenient there was water in that trough. THIS MAKES ME SICK! and ANGRIER THAN HECK!!!! How can you defend an individual like that!!!! Where is the hay these horses need. If he TRULY cared about these animals well-being this NEVERwould have gone this far in the first place and he would be doing everything to ensure they got the IMMEDIATE care they need and deserve. This did not happen overnight, that's for sure. I am sorry if I am coming down hard on you on this but I don't buy the argument anymore about this old man. I am not much impressed by this vet either. Amazing how some humans can just twist and turn in the wind trying to cover their butts. Thank you Ronni for coming to the forefront for these helpless minis, a BIG hug to you for doing this. You are an amazing woman!!!!


----------



## lvponies

How terribly disappointing. Hoped and prayed for media attention and they are listening to

Trembly and the sheriff instead of hearing/knowing the truth. I can only hope that someone else who can do something will see this broadcast. And the vet only has concerns? What is up with this? Small town and everybody is afraid to speak up?

I am so frustrated, angry and upset as I know you are too. What do we do now??? Any ideas...anyone???

Ginny, Marty....any new updates?


----------



## SilverDollar

AAARRRRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh:

HENNEKE SCALE! Does this vet even know what it is? How many cases of neglect has she seen?

Back on the warpath!!! I have not yet begun to fight!!!!!

("Crude Ol' Boy"? Gimme a break!)


----------



## MaryKansas

Trembly is worried about how he is going to pay for the vet bills...but he is "supposedly" trying to buy an additional 20 acres of land for the horses? Give me a break!!

I'm wondering why the Sheriff wasnt interviewed? He is the one that is covering for Trembly, and apparently has been for years according to the person who wrote the Craigs List ad. He needs to be called out and made to publicly answer for all of this!!!


----------



## Marty

Hi folks just checking in to let you know I didn't jump off the bridge just yet, I have a bad case of "phone ear" getting lied to all day long yet again.

I am extremely depressed now seeing that interview. It did not nearly touch on anything we needed it to~ The goings on with the Sheriff's department,. the whole thing.

It's bothering me that people may donate to Trembly now and feel sorry for him.

He's not going to surrender.

The Sherrif will do nothing.


----------



## bevann

does anybody know how to reach Katie Couric?When I was at our state Fair in July a young man named Eric who works for her stopped here looking at my Minis.He said he was married to a vet and they had Minis near New York City.He fell in love with 1 of my blk&white fillies who was spoken for.I have tried to contact him , but he left no number.If anybody knows how to reach national media I think he might help.I would be glad to talk to him.It is the Mini farm in Delaware on the way to Ocean City where he was on vacation.We need action SOOOON.I just don't know how to reach him.Someone at my vet's office suggested Betty white who is a big animal lover.Those Minis need to belong to someone else other than Vern Trembly.


----------



## AppyLover2

Trying to get past my frustration here. One thing I want to mention to the others of you who are frustrated. (Wouldn't that be ALL of you?) Yesterday we set a goal for ourselves. That goal was to get media coverage. Today that goal was accomplished. We did a darned good job!!

What I think needs to happen now is.....we set our next goal and go at it with as much enthusasiasm and furvor as this one. We ain't done yet!!!! As I said in some of the e-mails I sent out....We WILL NOT sit idly by and see these horses continue to suffer. We will not be still until they receive the care they need.

Danielle as you can see from my earlier outburst I too am no longer willing to give Vern the benefit of the doubt. After the past 3 weeks there is no longer any doubt in my mind.


----------



## albahurst

I might suggest getting an article written up and passed out to newspapers throughout the state of KS. The equine atty highly recommended newspapers coverage. Get all the info together and submit it to the newspapers. Anyone willing to do just that?

PEggy


----------



## Marty

I would just like to tell everyone out there reading this thread how much I like truckers.


----------



## Jacquee'

The news coverage was less than I would have hoped. Nevertheless it is a start.

The shot of the owner petting one horse with an extremely emaciated horse right behind him, and then the shot with just the owner and the emaciated horse, are to my mind very darning evidence that he does not have the ability to take care of these horses. I am sure I am not the only person that will see that. That makes me feel there is room to hope this will just be a start.

Who is good at capturing stills from video? A photo of the owner with that really emaciated horse in the background would make a great picture to show just what is going on here.

That said, my main concern would be to help the horses, not to try and go after the owner. He's obviously in over his head, crucifying him will not help the horses (as satisfying as it may be). It would be better if he voluntarily turned them over to others for care. Perhaps if the vet explains it's going to cost thousands and thousands of dollars to get those horses healty he will see reason. It doesn't matter to me if he "saves face" or whatever, all I care about is to try and help the horses.

ETA: I was not suggesting the owner was really good at repairing socks..... apparently the software "fixed" my word. You will have to add the m in for yourself. (This would be in the third sentence of my post.)


----------



## HGFarm

Is there an email address for the reporter that did the story? I think someone needs to tell them the WHOLE story- the TRUTH. Maybe also send them a copy of that post on Craig's List!!! Bless the person who did that!!! And the person who found it!

The media is going to continue to be fed lies and BS to cover all this up... and then they will just go away. They need to know the sheriff is just as big a liar and is covering all this up as well.

How about the vet? She has no more bal** , oops, backbone than that to step forward and say what is REAL and she knows it? COME ON!! Any email or fax number for her?

I think if ANY were removed, it was probably by a front end loader to remove the ones that DIED already!!

Also this old creep never called any vet - the sheriff was accompanied by the vet when he went out there because CMHR insisted. He doesnt know how he'll pay for it? Well that tells me right there he needs to get rid of them cause he cant afford them!! Wait til winter comes in and the water (oh that's right, they dont get any) freezes- these horses will drop like flies. Wonder what happened to the one that was down and the other that kept going down? Hidden in the back 40 til they can be hauled away?


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thanks Marty, I need a laugh just about now. I can just see it now, Marty at the helm, driving like a mad woman :bgrin with all of use in tow in a convoy, ROFLMAO. Bunch of really really MAD women, with their hair flying, their teeth gritted... pretty picture, isn't it, ROFLMAO. If that doesn't scare the authroties nothing will



:


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

Marty said:


> I would just like to tell everyone out there reading this thread how much I like truckers.



If we take the center pieces out of our trailers my mom and I could probably haul about 15? Our friend has a stock type that could probably take another 6 to 8.



:


----------



## joyenes

: This is just so frustrating. The news interview mentioned nothing about the horses starving to death, are they blind or what .Gosh I wish I lived near by..

Mr Trembly looks to be a liar and manipulator of the worst kind. He doesn't care one dang bit about these poor innocent horses. He looks to be well fed! Gosh this is so horrible.

It will really make me think long and hard about where my horses get sold too. You just never know once they leave your place.So heartbreaking. I need to go cry some more.

Thanks everyone for all the hard work you are doing! Everyone who has wrote an email, sent a fax, made a call, donated and prayed for these poor babies THANK YOU!

Marty my trailers ready



:


----------



## runamuk

Hang on guys.....lets consider it a blessing that it made the news. Not everyone in Kansas is naive that video did show some darn thin horses combined with the still photo's. There also did not appear to be any feed in the pens in the video.

It may not be exactly what one would hope for but is is now out there for more non horse owning people to see.

I also was one to not want to charge in guns a blazing....WHY....well what is happening now might have been avoided if the sheriff hadn't been pushed and got his hackles up. I also believe if we want the laws in this country to mean anything we do need to work with them as much as possible. Once the system proves it is broken, then you move on and up the food chain.

I do not judge this person that is not my job. I do want to see those horses helped so I will continue writing and communicating with those I hope can help. Forced rescue NEVER happens quickly or without a fight, it just does not. At this point those who suggest taking food to the horses....you will only prolong this, sadly what needs to be seen is the neglect which means do not feed them and do not water them........

I have been getting great feedback from many I have written...and alot of them won't be in their offices until tomorrow. With the story breaking tomorrow morning on two more networks and a possible newspaper covering it, we are getting closer. Kinda like a big fat boil coming to a head. We have lined up other respected rescues to help with letter writing, and transport and all other aspects, several are local and were going to get others on board.

Put your anger aside and focus on getting the horses the help they need after all isn't that what we all want.


----------



## FMC Minis

runamuk said:


> SeeingSpots said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sheriffs department tells us it is monitoring the situation- carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting since the sheriff told one of the reporters scheduled to air the story tomorrow that there is NO ongoing investigation.
> 
> And the report from the fort scott tribune I recieved said the sheriff said some of the mini's had been removed from the owners care and the rest just have worms.
> 
> Maybe we need to collect all the emails with the varying sheriff responses and send those off to the commissioners.
Click to expand...






: Very good points!

The commissioners and townspeople need to know of his improper working habits and lies.

:new_shocked: Also we should see before this is all over and done with...about getting something done so that he can't have any more horses ever. I see it happen all the time when they are convicted of abuse in this degree.

This is so exciting to know it is getting out in the public where it belongs.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: A HUGE THANK YOU TO THE RESIDENTS THAT CARE!!! We need your help to get things taken care of the right loving way!



:


----------



## MaryKansas

Well, I'm getting ready to write to the Fox 4 station, asking....no begging...them to do an update on the horses. I'm also going back to the KCTV5 news station and asking them to do an indepth investigation on the Sheriff. Clearly, he is the reason that this neglect has gone on as long as it has!! He has had the authority to put an end to this and has turned a blind eye!!

Are you reading this right now Sheriff Coleman??


----------



## Minimor

I just had an e-mail from a friend who did talk to someone at the sheriff's department this afternoon (shortly before I tried & was told there was no one available, call back later--she thought maybe a dispatcher--the person told her that he (she?) was to tell callers that "the issue is being dealt with and will be rectified tomorrow, tuesday"

I wondered what that meant, but now with Vern telling the TV reporter that the KSU vet is coming out on Tuesday, perhaps that is it? Perhaps the vet really is coming out tomorrow? If so, perhaps that is a good thing. Surely to God the KSU vet won't feel pressured to go along with Vern & his sheriff cohort? Remember that if Vern really has been talking to the vet at KSU, that vet won't have been getting the full, exact truth. Any answers he has given will be based on the lies he has been told. When he sees the horses it may be a different matter--if that vet has the knowledge he should have, and if he cares for horses at all, maybe he will take a stand & make things happen for these horses.

If Vern and that unfeeling creature they call a sheriff are counting on the KSU vet to back them up & tell the world that there isn't a problem...pray to God that they have figured wrong & this will seriously backfire on them.

You can be sure, though, that the horses will be watered just before the vet arrives. They may very well be fed also, though that depends on what they get fed...and also may depend on those downed mares, whether they are still alive or not. I'm thinking they have died--or been killed--and disposed of.

edited to add:

Forgot to say--we must take heart from the media coverage so far, even if it wasn't as good as hoped. It's actually about what I expected, a middle of the road type thing. Sounds like they should have showed a few more clips of the scrawny horses....that would have been very helpful!....remember that many of the people watching the news will be horse people, and surely the most of them have to know that this isn't a case of a few horses being just a little thin.

As for Vern saying he loves these horses more than life itself...there's the biggest pile of bull-poo I've come across today. Anyone that cares anything for animals doesn't allow them to get into this condition. They just don't! And he's had them around forever? Didn't some of the horses just come from an auction not so very long ago??? Lies, lies & more lies.


----------



## CyndiD

I haven`t seen anything about the Doris Day Animal League, so I sent them a letter...keeping fingers crossed....



:


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Actually I didn't think that news coverage was so bad! Clearly some starved horses in those shots, and really wormy horses with the coats they have on them as well as that foal with the huge worm belly. I tried very hard to watch it impartially, as though I'd never read any of these posts and didn't already have my mind made up about the situation.

I think as a viewer knowing nothing about the situation I would have been disturbed, to say the least.

I think it's progress! I'd like to hope that folks don't send him money, in MY neck of the woods here in Iowa we can be a bit redneckish and I have to say most folks I know would just say "too bad, sell the darn things then!"

P.S. If there is a convoy, count me in. I don't have a semi, but I've got a Ford F-150 and a livestock trailer all ready to go


----------



## HGFarm

Ok, I emailed the station and THANKED THEM for their coverage. I also begged them to please not let this drop and told them of a couple of inconsistancies that may get them to look further. Please dont take it out on them for not knowing the truth and being sucked in by these LIARS.

He SAYS a vet from there is coming, but that remains to be seen. Not only that, from another post here, I already emailed about four people at KSU about it early this morning before this was known that he 'had an appointment'. Appointments can be cancelled too you know. IF he even called them. In my email to them I mentioned that if they could not help, please direct us to someone that COULD. I can only hope that someone from there is really going to the farm, but doubt it.

Thank you Ronni! Thank you all of you, at CMHR! Thank you to those in KS that are coming forth who DO care!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mona

Marty said:


> I would just like to tell everyone out there reading this thread how much I like truckers.



How do you feel about hitch-hikers Marty??



:


----------



## ConcernedCitizen

I have been following this story since I became aware of it through the Kansas City Craigslist posting.

 


Besides emailing different individuals/entities/organizations, etc. as they are posted on this forum, I took it upon myself to call Vern, using the telephone number posted on this forum.

 


A man answered and I asked if he was Mr. Trembly. He said, "I am." I asked if he was the gentleman <cough> that was featured on the news. He said he was. I then asked if he was trying to find someone to adopt his horses or if he was looking for assistance with the vet bills. He began complaining that people with computers were trying to ruin him, etc. I told him I was only calling because I had just caught the last part of Channel 4's newsclip and wasn't sure what was going on.

 


He then changed his tune from being angry & on the defensive to being Mr. Nice Guy, believing I was genuinely calling and not assocated with any of the "hub-bub"about the horrible treatment of the horses. He said he wasn't looking to get rid of any of the horses, people with computers had started a big commotion for nothing, his vet (he referred to her as "she") had changed the worming regimine on the horses, he provides a load of grain for them weekly and has already paid for bales of hay for them, which he provides on a regular basis. He also stated an "equine vet" was coming out tomorrow to check the animals.

 


I again asked if the purpose of the news story was his way of asking for assistance for things such as feed &/or vet bills (knowin full well what is really happening). He told me if the vet bills got to be too much, that may be what he'll have to do, but not at this time.

 


So, what was mentioned in an earlier post about him getting "positive" attention is a great possibility!! We can't let this happen. We can't let him turn this into a "poor me" situation!!

 


Don't stop with the calls, emails, etc. Prosecution for what has been allowed to happen to these animals, and aid for them, must be sought...not assistance for Mr. Trembly!!


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## EMB

*I decided to check to see if any other news sources had picked up the Fox story so punched in a Google search for Kansas neglected miniature horses. This was the first thing Google spat out.*

Peta Link


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

Part of me is boiling mad as well, but I am also trying to look at this in a positive manner. We finally have media interested in this story! I truely want to believe no one will be able to see past those poor skinny miniatures, his LIES, or the fact that no where throughout that whole coverage, was there one lick of hay!

I cross posted some info to another forum I belong to last night. I linked that post to some friends and family as well. My aunt copy and pasted that initial post, and forwarded it to the Humane Society of the United States. Here is the response she got.

"Dear Chris, 

Thank you for contacting the Humane Society of the United States about the alleged neglect of 75-100 mini horses in Kansas. We appreciate you alerting us to the situation. We have gotten quite a few emails about these horses and our Kansas state coordinator is in contact with local officials to help improve the conditions for these horses. Please feel free to contact me directly should you have any other horse related questions or concerns.

Thank you for speaking up on behalf of these horses and being an advocate for animals.

Sincerely,

Stacy Segal

Equine Protection Specialist

The Humane Society of the United States"

I tried to find info on Stacy Segal on the Humane Society of the US website, but all I came up with was this article. I sure hope when they work with "authorities" in Kansas, they can see through the BS and lies!!!

She included someone on that e-mail named Keith Dane, though I don't know who he is, I tried to find out, though all I can assume is he is associated with the Humane Society of the US as well.


----------



## Katiean

I just watched the fox4 news report. Mr Trembly needs to be put in jail. He just minimises the whole thing. He says he has a vet from the University coming out and doesn't know what he will do if it costs a lot to get the minis into shape. Ginny, maybe you can get Susan to talk with him again. If the expence is excessive maybe we can now get him to at least give up the worst ones.


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> Part of me is boiling mad as well, but I am also trying to look at this in a positive manner.
> 
> She included someone on that e-mail named Keith Dane, though I don't know who he is, I tried to find out, though all I can assume is he is associated with the Humane Society of the US as well.


The Humane Society of the United States is pleased to announce the appointment of Keith Dane to the position of director of equine protection (the rest of story)

http://www.equestrianmag.com/news/humane-s...-dane-1-07.html


----------



## FMC Minis

:new_shocked: The news station needs to be brought up to date on the fact these minis have been in the light for 2 weeks and he just now is getting some expert help from KSU. That is not a timely matter, if he really cared. If he cares, and just doesn't have the money...then that answers itself, he needs to downsize big time.

:aktion033: The person who posted on the Craiglist about it going on for 6-8 yrs would be very helpful contacting the news station FOX for a private interview (anonymous if necessary) to state their experience and visual opinion of this, to show that he hasn't just began to incure a problem.




: The minis would thank you from the depths of their hearts if you could and wouldn't mind getting more involved and helping with your first base information.

Thanks to all pushing and caring so much! :saludando:


----------



## runamuk

I will not have ANYTHING to do with HSUS or peta...if they get involved I am gone....after what HSUS did during Katrina I am so disgusted it is not funny....the number of pets destroyed by them when they had foster homes lined up....well never mind...I want nothing to do with those people ever. :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Danielle_E.

I don't mean to be rude to "Susan" but having her be the go-between I don't think will do any good. Susan, for whatever reason is too close to the situation as far as friendship with Mr. Trembly and putting her in that position would not be fair to her. She is allowed to have her opinion and we are allowed to have our opinion of this individual. At the moment my only empathy is for the horses that are STILL HUNGRY. What blows my mind is the sheer number of minis in the care of an elderly individual who can not afford the proper nutrition, vet care, and time required, that is the facts and no how, no way, is anyone going to convince me that he has these miniature horses best interest at heart. If he did he would be working with CMHR to find a permanent solution to the situation. Instead he says a bunch of crazy computer people are causing trouble, GOOD GOD!


----------



## EMB

runamuk said:


> I will not have ANYTHING to do with HSUS or peta...if they get involved I am gone....after what HSUS did during Katrina I am so disgusted it is not funny....the number of pets destroyed by them when they had foster homes lined up....well never mind...I want nothing to do with those people ever. :no: :no: :no:


*Well clearly they are involved and I am not thrilled about it either. I suppose it should come as no surprise though. We all wanted to get the word out far and wide and it would be dreaming to think that PETA especially wouldn't catch wind of this. My only hope would be that Ginny would deal with the powers that be within those organizations and convince them to allow CMHR to continue to take the lead on this. *


----------



## Marty

Ok I had my evening cry again and now I'm re-energized and back to MAD

Yes indeed I hope the Sheriff is reading this you betcha because

I just clicked on that PETA link someone posted above and let me just say that if PETA gets involved

the Sheriff will have wished they co-oerated with CHMR weeks ago when we pleaded with them

to let us help.

Just think: all they have to do is make one little call to us and we can make all their troubles go away.

Are you reading this Sheriff?


----------



## Danielle_E.

Well maybe PETA will do a midnight raid and let them loose. At least they would be able to get to some grass to eat. The other thing I can't believe is that during the t.v. coverage it was plain to see that there was NO FOOD for them. I wonder how Mr. Trembly explains that one away, oh yes he loves them all more than life, would do anything for them, uh huh, tell me another one.

It will be interesting to say the least to hear what the KCU vet says, that Mr. Trembly says has been called and is going over to see the minis tomorrow. Follow-up needs to be done with contacting him/her and finding out. I also suggested to Marty that CMHR needs to contact an independant vet to go do a visit, even if we have to pay for it, so we get an unbiased report in hand to use if need be.


----------



## oatbucket

This just breaks my heart. My Husband and I spent a large portion of our day emailing everyone we could, including the Governer. I can't say that it suprises me to see small town Kansas dragging its feet and covering up for their buddies. It happens all to often concerning many things. I truly hope something will be done before the horses die or are moved to another location. I wish I could foster some of them, but it isn't possible right now. So we contacted as many people as we could. We also sent the you tube video to all of the local news stations, emailed it and the contacts to everyone on our email lists and put it on myspace. I also cross posted it to several other forums, not horsey forums, but ones that have animal lovers on them. Those pictures brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## virginia

Good Lord you people are updating before I can....Great work!

I have been in touch with 4 TV News stations for interviews and hopefully the other 3 will be a bit better than what was shown tonight on Fox 4 news.

We are getting great responses from others wanting to help. HSUS, Kansas Big Horse Rescues, Newspaper Reporters, and even the Governors Office seems to be taking an interest. Time will tell if these reporters will get it right.

Please, Please do not stop the emails, calls and Faxs. They are making a difference. Hopefully by noon tomorrow I will have good news in the legal department. There is no way I am going to let those minis stay under Mr Tremblys care.

We have just begun to fight! I think somebody else said that! LOL

I am encouraged by the huge response. But by the same token, I am swamped with emails and I may not be able to answer them all, but I am reading them. If there is something any of you think I need to know immediately, please call me.

I want to thank each and every one of you that has helped, it makes my old heart feel good when I see so many people pulling together. We are contacting the FFA, 4H and others, also the EPA and GVT officials. Most won't get back to us till tomorrow as most had the day off.

All of us working together will get those minis out and to safe homes.

Thank you all again.

Ginny St Pierre, President CMHR


----------



## oatbucket

Can someone give me the contact info for Gini? I need it fairly quickly! Here is a post from Equisearch,



> I just got a phone call from a local tv reporter who will be going to Uniontown tomorrow morning to do a story on the starving minis. He has an interview set up with Vern (the owner) and has already talked to the sheriff, but definitely gets the impression he is not getting the whole story there. Is there a rescue contact in the area who would be willing to talk to the reporter? He seems very sincerely interested in making sure he gets the story right from all the right people. I need to get him some information tonight if possible.


Anyother contacts that will help this reporter get the full story. Please help!


----------



## oatbucket

Can someone stop arguing with eachother long enough to give me Gini's contact info. I thought the point of this was to save the minis, not flame eachother.


----------



## C G Minis

HAS ANY ONE GIVEN OATBUCKET THE INFO HE NEEDS??


----------



## mininik

http://www.blueridgeminis.com/

Ginny St. Pierre is President of the CMHR

I think you can find what you are looking for there... or below:

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/contact/index.htm

Gini Acton is Treasurer of the CMHR

Not sure which Gini/Ginny you are looking for!

Here is the link to the CMHR:

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/index.htm


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I just sent it to you in a PM(contact number)


----------



## oatbucket

C G Minis said:


> HAS ANY ONE GIVEN OATBUCKET THE INFO HE NEEDS??


No, and the thread is so long it will take me forever if I have to wade back through all 90 some pages to find it.


----------



## lvponies

Maybe it would be a good idea to put CMHR's contact info on the contact thread so if someone is looking to contact them for a media source, they can find it quickly instead of having to hunt for it.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

EMB said:


> *I decided to check to see if any other news sources had picked up the Fox story so punched in a Google search for Kansas neglected miniature horses. This was the first thing Google spat out.*
> 
> Peta Link



The article itself was actually rather nicely done.


----------



## oatbucket

Thank you to all who replied. I have been following this thread since its begining, but I am not sure which Ginni/Ginny I needed either.


----------



## C G Minis

C G Minis said:


> HAS ANY ONE GIVEN OATBUCKET THE INFO HE NEEDS??



DID YOU GET THE INFORMATION??


----------



## SilverDollar

I agree...with your comment, not always with PETA.




:

Gee, it could be _worse _ for Vern...someone from the ALF could get involved. (The Animal Liberation Front...remember them? Oh boy.)

Marty, they'd have those minis out in a jiffy!!



:


----------



## HGFarm

I think you want Gini St. P and there was a post SOMEwhere in here with her phone number. Can that be noted in the pinned post so that it is there in case other media wants to contact her?????


----------



## runamuk

oatbucket said:


> Thank you to all who replied. I have been following this thread since its begining, but I am not sure which Ginni/Ginny I needed either.


Either of them can get you the information you need.

http://www.blueridgeminis.com/http://www.blueridgeminis.com/

Ginny St. Pierre is President of the CMHR

I think you can find what you are looking for there... or below:

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/contact/index.htm

Gini Acton is Treasurer of the CMHR

Not sure which Gini/Ginny you are looking for!

Here is the link to the CMHR:

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/index.htm


----------



## Gini

Hello

This is Gini Acton, Treasurer of CMHR Please do not call my # as I'm not in Arizona right now.

I'm on an island in Alaska for another 25 days.

The # you need to reach is

Virginia (aka Ginny) St Pierre

Blueridge Mountain Miniatures

Thanks for everyone's help with this. Let's just keep our minds focused on helping these mini's.

We are making a difference. Like Ginny says, even the Governor of Kansas knows about this.

We all know about the "good ole boy's" sticking together. Let's make sure it just isn't like that

this time.


----------



## oatbucket

C G Minis said:


> C G Minis said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAS ANY ONE GIVEN OATBUCKET THE INFO HE NEEDS??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU GET THE INFORMATION??
Click to expand...

Yes I got it, thank you! I wish I could take soem of the minis in, but since I can't I will do everything in my power to help get them away from where they are.


----------



## Beccy

I think some of us need to take a breath and cool down. Arguing with each other won't accomplish anything, except as someone said, perhaps getting the thread locked or deleted. We are all deeply distressed about these horses. This is extremely upsetting to all of us, but we all need to keep up the pressure where it counts, it seems it is beginning to have an effect, even if it has taken way too long. C'mon guys, work together and chanel all that anger and frustration into getting a positive result!


----------



## Bootsie

Thanks for your update Ginny! You put sanity back into this forum.

I am frustrated that some members of this forum are thowing out suggestions of what to do and then basically say "all righty then,who is going to do it?"

Yesterday in one afternoon, I emailed the commissioners, the governor, all the television stations in eastern Kansas, and friends, family and everyone I could think of. Today I faxed letters to several high school FFA and 4H groups. I supplied my telephone numbers, work, home, and cell. Guess what?? I got two phone calls, Fox 4 and the ABC affiliate in Joplin. Fox 4's Linda Wagner may not have ripped the man a new one tonight but get real folks....they have to investigate! Do you think they are blind? Do you think they can not see through the old buzzard??? The story is not over!

I am not saying sit back and do nothing but maybe it is time to stop ranting and raving. Chill out and be sane about what you are doing and saying. Save your energy and bloodpressure for the needed work coming in the next few weeks. It sounds as though the legal steps are being taken with the lawyer who has stepped up to help, the media is involved, people are ready to give foster homes, money and supplies have been and are being donated,etc.

Don't you see the positive steps that are being taken.

This is not directed at any one person as I don't know any of you, and never heard of you before September 17th when my son called me to tell me about the horses that were going to need homes. That phone call led me to www.miniaturehorsetalk.com. I admire all that you have done in the past few weeks. I only got guts enough to start doing something myself yesterday afternoon.

Instead of continuing to want to tear the man apart (which I do) lets start being the calmer more reasonable parties in this situation. I now need to expend my energy in preparing my land to accept these little horses.

I have a barn to clean out and fences to build. Feed and hay to buy. These horses are coming. I want to make them as welcome and comfortable as possible.

Faye


----------



## HGFarm

I agree! Dont get caught up again in the frustration and all.. that is not the point. The point is, some of the media is starting to pay attention and people are starting to take notice!! Let's keep it up!

And bless you Faye for jumping in!!

This whole thing has made me embarrassed to even call KS my old home state. However, now I wish I DID still live there so I could be closer to help out.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Whoa - whoa - lets not tear each other up because the situation is difficult. "We do this not because it is easy, we do this because it is hard." JFK Carrots and whips are best worked in a cooridinated effort. While the public spot light has not yet seen what we have, we are at risk of turning ol' Mr. Trembly into a victim by bashing him without considering a carrot offer. Negotiations get much farther than police action can in and of itself. Trembly is not going to be able to work with us if we have publicly crucified him. Non-horse, non-mini folks aren't going to side with us if we are an out of control mob.

We need to afford our own vet to give an independent expert opinion. We don't have a legal foot to stand on yet I believe if we go in and ask a court for an independent medical exam of the animals we may show we are serious although I can't promise that we would have a bats chance of winning the request. We will get much farther if we approach Mr. Trembly with a more humble approach - we know you love your horses and have tried - lets work out how we can help you to provide care for the animals and get them moved before it is too dire for you to pull it out. Let's get the reporters in for a positive story about the mini community comes together to care for the animals and show you standing up to the responsibility of these dignified gentle animals. WE GET WANT WE WANT in a way that may feel repugnant but it is a POSITIVE OUTCOME. Lawsuits do not result in crucifictions on the civil or criminal side and true resolutions require exceptional negotiations. A good settlement leaves all parties feeling a bit raw about the deal but in the end the right things can occur. We need set aside anger and rage and replace it with patience and deliberate, considered action to get to the bottom line - not punishment but progress.

I share your outrage and pain to the point that I can't even look at the pictures or video based on your testimony of what is there. Let's make a difference not a rumble. If no measurable progress is seen tomorrow once all of the offices are open then lets put a negotiation team together to go there and meet with Mr. Trembly on Wednesday. I am on board.

It is not fate, chance or the tides of history that shape our destinies as individuals or as a nation. It is reason, principle and the work of our own hands. Robert Kennedy

Let use our best reason. principles and work to bring this situation to a positive conclusion.


----------



## Marty

Guys I can't get to all my emails, they are all jammed up and I am reading them.

If you need me call me


----------



## HGFarm

Uh, Deputy Grey? This person isnt related to the VET that went out there, is he? Perhaps that is why she said nothing?


----------



## chele

Hi! I am in SW KS; if there is anything I can do let me know!


----------



## Bootsie

FYI-

Fox 4 has mentioned the plight of the horses on each of its broadcasts tonight. They air news at 5, 6, 9, & 10. The more times they mention it, the more people will become aware.

Like I said earlier, this is just the beginning of the investigation into Uniontown, the sheriff, and Trembly. I am sending an email to Linda Wagner THANKING her for doing the interviews with encouragement to continue to investigate.

If any of you see the Joplin ABC station's report, please post the link.

Thanks,

Faye


----------



## Jacquee'

Here is some news.

I wrote to a person in KS (who has some good contacts) and I have been told that an attorney who works for the US Humane Society is working on trying to get the County Attorney to file charges. It is a difficult process, but they are working on it and this person says they will not give up.

In the meantime, as to what we can do, is to persistently keep after the County Attorney. Persistence, not pushiness, anger, crabbiness etc. is what will get results. It is so true that you catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. The goal should be to work *WITH* these people, not harrass or annoy them.

Remember, what we want to do is help the horses. That is the whole goal.


----------



## SilverDollar

HGFarm said:


> Uh, Deputy Grey? This person isnt related to the VET that went out there, is he? Perhaps that is why she said nothing?


No, it was Deputy *Case*. At least that is what I wrote when I phoned this morning. Any confirmation? One other thing...when I phoned the County Attorney this morning, I about fell off my chair when they answered the phone "Sheriff's Office". Were they taking calls since the other county offices were closed today? I'll phone the County Attorney again tomorrow to see if it goes to her.

Persistence will prevail!!



: :xbud:

Amen, Dorrie & Frank (and Jacquee)! We certainly are a passionate group, though, aren't we?


----------



## runamuk

HGFarm said:


> Uh, Deputy Grey? This person isnt related to the VET that went out there, is he? Perhaps that is why she said nothing?


TADA...this is what we are up against...small towns everyone is related, or married.......I am looking forward to tomorrow when two more news stations broadcast the story and all the govt people are in their offices and have a chance to hear the situation.


----------



## Marty

Vicki I am so glad you are here and came to help us! You know how I feel about you. ((( )))

You've got the patience of a Saint Vicki but we have been at this night and day for weeks and speaking personally I have no patience left. I want the horses release to CHMR every single one of them today and there has to be a way to do this. I want that little yellow horse that is laying down and cannot get up in my arms right now cause I'm going to get him up no matter what.

While all this red tape is going on the horses are going to die. They are dying now and that horse is in pain every minute of every day needing meds for his lost eye. The pain the pain I can't stand it. Mares are about to foal as you can see that bay mare looking right in the camera in the Fox4 news and winter is already about there in Kansas. She is going to foal OMG!

I am all for negotiations. I'm your hippie from the 60's remember and I'm all about peace and love. But remember, we tried that for the past two weeks negotiating with Trembly through the Sheriff's Department (who we thought) was acting as a liaison between CHMR and Trembly.

Where did peaceful and trusting negotiations get us? Lies, all lies.

The man is a hoader and eccentric plain and simple and he is not giving up his horses. I begged and pleaded for us through the Sheriff to allow us come in and remove the very worst. I said we will take the worst out of there, we will take anyone he will let us have. Throw us a bone for gods sakes I said but NO! He will not surrender not one. He told the Sheriff at one point they are worth $3,000 each and he loves them too much to give them up to us. So how does anyone negotiate with the likes of that?


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Passion is good but focused passion is better. I know I'm not the only one having trouble sleeping, my God how I pray this all works out soon for the horses, for the goats even. I feed my horses and I see that white one even when I close my eyes, I wonder if she is still alive.... :no:


----------



## HGFarm

I too have been thinking about those two that were laying down and wondering if they are even still alive. All their poor little faces.............


----------



## Jacquee'

I agree Marty, you can not negotiate with a person like that. So you don't negotiate. You very calmly and serenely go over their head and you start working with Law Enforcement. And then you just keep at it, very politely and persistently - sort of like when you get a little piece of cellophane stuck on your hand by static electricity, and you just can't get rid of it or shake it off no matter what you do - you become that piece of cellophane.

Becoming so agitated about it would give me ulcers and make me so sick I could not get out of bed - and what would be the good of that? I could not be politely emailing, writing and phoning someone, every 15 minutes for hours on end if necessary, if I were sick in bed.

It really does make me ill to think of those horses - but they have patiently waited there for someone to help them, and now someone is. I mean, if this has actually been going on for 6 to 8 years - !

Just the fact that they have finally gotten water will probably let them know help is on the way. And let us all hope it will not be long in arriving....


----------



## HGFarm

Hey!!!! I see the info on the Minis, the video from utube and the contacts in KS is now also on the Craigslist from Denver too!! I am also finding postings on other groups and forums out there.


----------



## CheyAut

This is from a poster on another horse forum I frequent:

"i just called the sherriffs office. just to be "one more person calling" anyway- the man i spoke w/ said it was not a abuse situation and there has been some progress. i laughed and told him that we must have some very different definitions of what abuse is. he said that a vet has been on the property and there is some improvements. he said that he was not aware of the mini's being surrendered, and that he wished whomever was putting info online about this would also get correct and current info on what progress is being done. i told him that i as a concerned citizen would continue to monitor info being provided. and infact if there was some changes being made, someone would deliver that info."

Jessi


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Yeah Marty - you know I adore you too! I hear? see? what you are saying. I think we need a presence there to do a face to face because right now we are those online folks who don't know what is going on. They can dismiss us as hysterical and out of touch. We can take the pictures with us and ask to be able to check out the ones in the pictures for the sake of putting this all to rest. Then we have an in to take a different approach. I have not given up on some action being taken tomorrow but I think that is the deadline. We need to show our faces without accusations but with the concept of "correcting our info" and wanting to help. We also need a Kansas licensed rescue facility and veterinarian to back us up. Without those pieces in place we can pitch a fit as loud as we want we may not get anywhere - we might but so far it hasn't accomplished the full task - its been a great effort and has certainly stirred things up but it has allowed the locals to dig in their heels and flip us off. I am open to a full range of ideas for (legal) efforts. I am not licensed in Kansas and can't bail anyone out of jail up there! I have local co-coousnel available but there is limit to what I can ask them to do. Bailing out fifty or a hundred angry mini owners is a tall order to ask for!


----------



## Beccy

Just a thought...instead of the same emails again I am trying a different approach...

I sent out the emails again, but this time I said that if this is how animals are looked upon by the authorities in Kansas, that it is not a place I would want to visit (no offence to the good people of Kansas, just trying to get them to think about their tourism $$$) and that I would do my best to discourage anyone I know from visiting there also.

Unfortunately money always seems to be what matters, so perhaps if everyone tells them this, they will think again.


----------



## Marty

Great to see Jaquee' back here my gosh it's been a long time good lady.

_I could not be politely emailing, writing and phoning someone, every 15 minutes for hours on end if necessary,_

Yes we been at this for so long now I tell you it takes it's toll but at least now everything is out in the open for the public and everyone sees the kind of insanity that we have been up against these past weeks.

_it was not a abuse situation and there has been some progress. i laughed and told him that we must have some very different definitions of what abuse is. he said that a vet has been on the property and there is some improvements. he said that he was not aware of the mini's being surrendered, and that he wished whomever was putting info online about this would also get correct and current info on what progress is being done_

Yes that is their story and they are sticking to it :xkngt:


----------



## FMC Minis

: I too, could not sleep well last night. After reading the very descriptive words of the CMHR reps visit to the farm...it just stayed with me all night long. When I did sleep all I could see was the white horse who couldn't bare to get up. Horrible to have that on your mind...and feel like these people supposedly carrying for them, just can't even see it.

I have been in contact with the Humane Society and they emailed this morning for an update, cause they have been swamped with calls. So I copied and pasted Ginny, Jess, and Marty's post for their update.

She knows they can't do anything, so she made several calls to higher people she knows who can push more. :bgrin

Hope all turns out well very soon! It is wrong to make them lay there suffering and dying and worrying about what might get them cause they can't get up.

:new_shocked: Dorrie & Frank has a point! The rescue out of Sedan, ks or the one by Wichita could show up with maybe a CMHR rep (who knows more info already), with a licensed non-sided vet for a one on one, preferrably with a news crew there to document and film. Would do more justice, as the more they spread that the internet is getting exaggerated and out of hand...the less likely any of this will have any more affect.


----------



## 2nd chances rescue

Come on guys lets stay positive. Something will be done thru the grace of god lets not get angry lets take that anger and direct it to positive and usefullness. Dont get down about it get tactful. Keep looking up and asking for encouragement and it will all come out good. The news was a bit misleading to what is actually being done but we got people to realize that something is going on. The sherrifs cant put it off now and cant hide it now that it has been brought to the public eye. Lets just stay positive. Sugar goes farther than vinagar lets not give up.


----------



## sunfire

HGFarm said:


> The point is, some of the media is starting to pay attention and people are starting to take notice!! Let's keep it up!
> 
> This whole thing has made me embarrassed to even call KS my old home state. However, now I wish I DID still live there so I could be closer to help out.


Another Kansas horse person here, also embarrassed to know this is going on 'in our backyard'. I'm in central KS and about 3 hrs away, but learned about this online, not thru the news. We raise arabians instead of minis, but have room also to house some awaiting outcome... I am deeply troubled that the extent of this neglect is not being understood and taken seriously, especially by the authorities. KSU has a very knowledgeable equine vet dept and I just hope they can see the situation for what it is and trigger appropriate action. Very glad the tv and papers are showing interest in reporting, the Wichita affiliates have done very well in the past shedding accurate light in such cases, hoping now that Joplin and KC crews will do it justice. The flooding of faxes and phone calls can do nothing but help as well. Here is a copy of an email I sent to be one more voice, in case anyone else wants to use/revise it to jump on board:

-------------------

"I am extremely concerned about the miniature horses and goats who appear to be wasting away without access to food and water at Trembly Tiny Trails farm on Limestone Road in Bourbon County. Photos allegedly taken on the property are shocking and show severely underweight horses, some down and a dead horse skull.

"I also raise horses here in Kansas and know that in herd situations the bolder stronger ones will continually dominate the food, intimidating the smaller timid ones who will stand aside and not approach the food even though they are starving and need it the most. Thus a few will seem in good condition while others are bony. This is normal herd dynamics and a sign that NOT ENOUGH FEED is being fed for ALL to have access. This is not a case of only some having worms, they typically all have the same worms from the same herd environment. This is a case of insufficient feed... he may well be feeding every day, but only enough piles that the dominant ones control it, denying the weaker ones... strong stay strong, weak get weaker then die. It happens frequently in herds unless dealt with correctly. Also if these horses are indeed eating their own manure, that indicates lack of feed, not worms. Your vet can confirm these behaviors also. This is what must change-- ENOUGH food in ENOUGH piles that they ALL have access daily, this can be difficult in a very large herd. I raise horses, also worked for a local vet who has consulted on local cases like this where horses were impounded. They need separated/moved so they dont have to compete for their feed. It must happen immediately, the down horses are in dire shape.

"Bourbon County officials must take action to secure these animals' welfare. Please take these animals into protective custody. To avoid accruing a high bill for the care of the animals, the county can perform an onsite impoundment, in which animals remain on the property but are fed, watered, and monitored by county-appointed caretakers. I also urge your offices to launch an investigation into this matter and to file appropriate charges of cruelty to animals against anyone found to be responsible for these animals' apparent neglect.

"I live in Kansas, yet I learned of this plight online. Many knowledgeable horse owners/breeders share tips and news on these web communities, many are equine experts, not computer groupies looking for a cause. They see the problem in this herd as I have described above; it is disturbing to many who manage livestock that an owner is allowed to get away with such neglect by offering excuses and half-hearted tries, and for years no less according to neighbors. This situation is now getting nationwide attention, TV, newspapers, and it will only increase until this neglect is dealt with. It is a shame for Kansas to be shown in this light, and our state's equine industry, as we have such topnotch experts. Please take appropriate action without delay. There are so many nationwide and many of us nearby watching and waiting to help."

Karen Linn

Sunfire Arabians

Hutchinson KS

-------------------------------

:aktion033: Everyone keep up the attention and the flooding of requests for action to all contacts mentioned: news, Gov Sebelius, KSU equine dept, County officials etc. Power to the squeaky wheel!


----------



## FMC Minis

http://www.myvetonline.com/website/animalc...enter/#services

The initial vet on scene. That stated to CMHR their dire concern, but then told news reporter with less enthusiasm: "I can say that I think there are some concerns there." 

Think is the key word here. She wasn't being serious enough to even bring it to attention. I went to her site and it looks as though they are more of a small animal vet practice orientated. They offer a few equine services, but mainly small pets.

:saludando: Our vet office has 3 separate vets that care in ALL animals and if one has less expertise they ask one of the other ones. Another vet office we have used too, also has 3 vets, who do just particular categories...1 is large livestock/2 is household pets/3 exotic animals.

I don't feel the above vet office was qualified to do the check on the minis, per their slacking attitude toward the obvious situation that all of us that didn't even need to go to see it.

May be bringing up stuff others have already thought of...but we aren't through yet!!! Till something of the right sort is done for the helpless animals on that farm.


----------



## SilverDollar

Great letter, Sunfire!! Thanks for joining the cause.

FMC Minis, I was thinking the same thing about Dr. Gray's practice. I had to scroll down to find that they did "livestock and mobile equine services"; not exactly an equine specialist. When I found that link, the tabs at the top only linked to dogs and cats, hence my initial concern. I suspect that they offer livestock/equine services out of necessity due to the remoteness of the area.

I am confident that the "real" equine vets at KSU will shed the light that only equine specialists with experience, can do. It will be important to have qualified vets who don't know Dr. Gray submit their expert opinion and to give ratings of the horses based on the Henneke Scale. This will at least prpvide a common language rather than just saying that the horses appear "thin"; that can be too subjective based on personal opinion.

One other thing that came to mind is the potential "conflict of interest" the Sheriff may have with Vern Trembly (the Sheriff has held that position for over 20 years, according to the public records). In a rescue I did a few years ago, the District Atty. that was assigned to the case turned out to be a 25-year long buddy of the horse owner through the Cattlemen's Association. This D.A. couldn't even see the conflict of interest!  Thank goodness the reporter found the conflict disturbing enough that the D.A.'s office removed him from the case and assigned someone else (and we're talking a much bigger county that's right next to Los Angeles). Dr. Gray also may have conflicts of interest with the Sheriff and Vern Trembly himself.

One other thing came to mind (insomnia does that!). Who has been Vern Trembly's "regular" veterinarian in Kansas all these years? Does anyone know this? I realize that many people act as their own vet, but if he is a breeder, wouldn't he have had to use a vet for _something_? I mean after all, he "loves these horses more than life itself"?

Gotta get some sleep before the next round. It's only 3:20 am here.




:


----------



## Warpony

A friend of mine who lives about an hour away said if it were up to her she would recommend having a Dr. Gorman out of Fort Scott out to look at the horses. (just passing that along in case someone local manages to get an impartial vet out for an opinion on the horse's condition).

She works in animal control about an hour away from Uniontown. She is familiar with Dr. Grey because according to her Dr. Grey protested AGAINST a low cost spay/neuter van because it would take away income from local vets. Needless to say she had very little good to say about Dr. Grey but all this is second hand and while *I* trust the source I would not form an opinion myself based on one persons opinion that I have no actual impartial evidence to back up. If it is true, though, it would seem likely that Dr. Grey would not wish to risk losing business by speaking out too harshly in public.

Also, she said their office has been receiving calls about this, and she has been directing them in the proper directions with their concerns.


----------



## AppyLover2

Great letter Sunfire. Welcome aboard!!

My goals for today:

1 - Contact the county commissioners and the county attorney general and ask them to go look for themselves. I'm going to send them the pictures of the 2 horses that were down and ask them to see if they're still there.

2 - Find out who the veterinary licensing authority is in Kansas and ask them to look into the questionable opinion of Dr. Grey that these horses are not in imminent danger.

Does anyone know if Fox4 is running it again this morning?


----------



## Bootsie

Fox 4 ran a small piece on it this morning. Actually mentioning it before going to break then coming back later to it. I admit the horses that Vern showed to the reporter were not as poor looking as the ones in the slide show. But she has seen the youtube show and can compare the property she was at with what she saw. She can not help knowing it is the same.

By having it on between 5 & 6 am this morning, a lot of early morning risers and commuters got to see what is happening. Just like you, no one is going to believe the "sheriff office is monitoring the situation".

Hang in there little critters.

Faye


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm

Is it possible to get an on-line petition formed for this? I know it's possible, but who would we send it to? The power of numbers is always impressive. What do you think? The petition, once generated, can be signed by anyone, anywhere, once we notify different boards, people, etc.

I think it could be a petition for action to be taken in this case. Not for prosecution (which is not our domain) but for humane treatment of these animals. Maybe also a demand for an independent veterinary equine specialist.

I looked at the photos -- a 2-year-old could tell those horses are suffering. :no: Opinions on petition please -- k


----------



## Margo_C-T

I have a quick question that I hope one of the officers of CHMR has time to answer..I mailed my donation(and am hoping to be able to send another-not 'earmarked' to the KS horses, but for wherever needed)to Gini's address in Tucson. With Gini in Alaska for nearly another month, I wonder-should I mail it to another officer? or ?? Will the one I already sent be forwarded, or otherwise made available to CMHR, before Gini returns home? Just a logistical question....

I have been spreading the word among horsepeople I know,and otherwise doing what I can from here. I have been following this thread from the very beginning, have read every post, and it is more than heartrending...although I am more the type to want to strangle 'someone', I understand with and agree that this must be approached with reason and calm--but RELENTLESS reason and calm, until the horses have TRULY received the kind of REAL help they must have!! My DEEP admiration goes to so many of you who are working hard and with ongoing dedication to achieve this goal!

Margo


----------



## MaryKansas

Fox 4 aired another segment on the horses this morning. Vern Trembly said that out of the many calls he has received, only 2 were out of concern for him and the horses...the others were all "harrassers"

I'll be keeping a close eye on the news all day, hopefully, they will do a segment with the vet from KSU there.


----------



## AppyLover2

Thanks Mary. I appreciate you being the eyes of those of us outside the viewing area.

Actually, I'm surprised that even 2 showed any concern for Vern.


----------



## HGFarm

Of course he considers them all 'harrassers'. It's because a bunch of us computer nuts are just out to cause trouble because, uh oh, his long time history of neglect and abuse is being disclosed now to the entire world and there is no way that he or the sheriffs office can continue to cover it up. It's now kind of like a pile of cat poo in the litter pan with no cat litter in it.

As far as callers being concerned about him? Why? He gets to eat and all the water he wants each day.

I wonder if anyone from KSU is really even coming out and yes, it makes me wonder who HAS been his 'regular' vet all this time. I can pretty much guess- no one. Or he would have had them out there. He acts like he doesnt know any of these vets. This is what makes me wonder if anyone from KSU is REALLY even coming or is it just another smoke screen to pacify the media and everyone else into thinking that he is really doing something. After all, just what did the vet do the other day that went? Dr. Gray didnt say she wormed horses, took care of any injuries- obviously didnt treat the one with the bad eye. She just said she thinks there might be some concerns. Good grief!

A huge thanks to you jumping on board here to help!! What wonderful people!


----------



## Minimor

Don't forget--one of those 2 was "faking it"--remember, that person posted a couple pages back & described the conversation with Vern, how he said some people with computers were trying to ruin him?

So, really only one of his callers was showing concern--the other was a good act.


----------



## virginia

Good morning all

I'm not sure I posted this but we do have homes lined up for all the goats too.!

Gini Acton has her DIL handling the donations for CMHR. So yes, just continue to send them to her address in Arizona.

Sometime this morning, Ronni, Mary (HSUS) and Jordan Aubey from KOAMTV will be meeting with DA to see if she will accept a complaint against Mr Trembly. If she does, it will be good news for us.

If anyone in Kansas knows of a Vet willing to work with us (they will get paid) please email or PM me. The local Vets have to live and work in that community. There also should be an article coming out in the local paper telling everyone in that community what is going on. The reporter I talked to seemedvery interested and asked all the right questions. He also has copies of all the pictures. Which by the way are UNDOCTORED, in fact they don't even come close to showing the suffering I saw there. I did say that 4 or 5 minis were in good shape. One of which is the one Mr Trembly was petting in the Fox 4 news clip!.

Please say prayers for a good outcome today!

Love to All, Ginny


----------



## UNKOWN

If I were to recommend any one it would be either Laura Holeman from Bronson, She has won awards from AQHA for her quarter horse breeding program. She has Marmaton Valley Vet Clinic in Bronson 620-939-4347 or Laura Moreland she started a mobile spay/neuter van to help with low cast spay/neuter, volunterring her time to perform needed surgerys for a very low cost. She works/owns(?) Girad Animal Hospital 620-724-8054. Both vets are within 30-45 minutes from the horses.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

MaryKansas said:


> Fox 4 aired another segment on the horses this morning. Vern Trembly said that out of the many calls he has received, only 2 were out of concern for him and the horses...the others were all "harrassers"
> 
> I'll be keeping a close eye on the news all day, hopefully, they will do a segment with the vet from KSU there.



That is good news for us - it hopefully means that people that saw the segment and called were troubled by what they saw, and aren't just going to hand him money!

And those concerned people could well be like the person that posted here that called and sympathized with him in order to get more info. If I was close by, that is what I would be doing, is trying to win him over and help him to see what horrible shape many of those horses are in and help him to seriously reduce his numbers.


----------



## Warpony

virginia said:


> If anyone in Kansas knows of a Vet willing to work with us (they will get paid) please email or PM me.


You have a PM with a couple of recommendations from a friend of mine who lives about an hour from Uniontown.



UNKOWN said:


> If I were to recommend any one it would be either Laura Holeman from Bronson, She has won awards from AQHA for her quarter horse breeding program. She has Marmaton Valley Vet Clinic in Bronson 620-939-4347 or Laura Moreland she started a mobile spay/neuter van to help with low cast spay/neuter, volunterring her time to perform needed surgerys for a very low cost. She works/owns(?) *Girad Animal Hospital* 620-724-8054. Both vets are within 30-45 minutes from the horses.




HEHE!! That is the same clinic my friend recommended that I just PMed to Virginia. :aktion033: And that low cost spay/neuter van is the one my friend said Dr. Grey was protesting against.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

I'm resending e-mails this morning, and went to the Anderson Cooper 360 I-Report page. Funny, it's not the same as it was on Sunday when I e-mailed



: ! They had an e-mail address listed for e-mailing videos from your cell phone, and that isn't there anymore. Hmmmm, they must be getting lots of e-mails from us! It does say though that they read EVERY ireport sent to them. :aktion033:


----------



## MaryKansas

Reijel's Mom said:


> MaryKansas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox 4 aired another segment on the horses this morning. Vern Trembly said that out of the many calls he has received, only 2 were out of concern for him and the horses...the others were all "harrassers"
> 
> I'll be keeping a close eye on the news all day, hopefully, they will do a segment with the vet from KSU there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is good news for us - it hopefully means that people that saw the segment and called were troubled by what they saw, and aren't just going to hand him money!
> 
> And those concerned people could well be like the person that posted here that called and sympathized with him in order to get more info. If I was close by, that is what I would be doing, is trying to win him over and help him to see what horrible shape many of those horses are in and help him to seriously reduce his numbers.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I dont think this is the case. The video segment they showed this morning was filmed at the same time as the segment they showed last night.


----------



## CRERS

Hi Everyone -

The Fans of Barbaro are all over this as well - if anyone would like to come to our website and read the thead about the mini's, please go to:

http://forums.prospero.com/alexbrown/messages?msg=15503.1

Everyone is completely up in arms over these little guys and I think voices are being heard loud and clear in Kansas.





There are also rescue groups offering support.

Stephany


----------



## CandyB

Topeka City Council Meeting is tonight at 6 p.m. I'm not close but maybe someone could get there. I'm in NC.


----------



## Tnkrtoy

UNKOWN said:


> If I were to recommend any one it would be either Laura Holeman from Bronson, She has won awards from AQHA for her quarter horse breeding program. She has Marmaton Valley Vet Clinic in Bronson 620-939-4347 or Laura Moreland she started a mobile spay/neuter van to help with low cast spay/neuter, volunterring her time to perform needed surgerys for a very low cost. She works/owns(?) Girad Animal Hospital 620-724-8054. Both vets are within 30-45 minutes from the horses.


That would be great as Bronson is right in the neighborhood. Has anyone tht knows Laura Holeman brought her up to speed. I would bet she is the one that Dr. Grey protested with the low cost spay/neuter van.


----------



## Mini Mouse

Hi, I posted before that I would take one or two of the horses when they can leave the state but I don't know what I need to do or where to go to to get forms or what ever. I don't even want register papers with them.  I am not a breeder or show person. I have two minis that are registered but they are just my loving pets. The horses would have plenty of food, shelter, vet care, and more love than they can stand.

I have no idea what the procedures are for fostering or adopting rescue horse or even if I qualify but would like to help if I'm allowed to.

Thank you


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Please visit www.chancesminihorserescue.org


----------



## CandyB

Check you PM Mini Mouse


----------



## Cathy_H

I just sent an email to Wayne Pacelle - President & CEO of the Humane Society of the United States......... I just heard Wayne Pacelle this morning discussing the inhumane transport & slaughter of American horses to Mexico for human consumption. He was being interviewed on our local radio station ( WHAS 84) in Louisville Kentucky by Francene................ Anyway here is a page for information on him & also leads you to the latest on horse slaughter for those of you following that topic.

http://www.hsus.org/about_us/board_and_sta...ne_pacelle.html


----------



## littlesteppers

I feel like it is important to get EXPERTS out there..VETS..right now we can be checked off as a group of computer screamers..just like "HE" said..expert opinions..MORE than they have.

Also is there a way to get even NON animal lovers involved in regards of how ONE sherrif can block the whole rescue operations as in how bad this legal situation is?




:



:Also friend of mine send me this..



:

senate list


----------



## BeckyG

I realize victory cannot yet be declared, and the outcomes to date have not all been the desired result…… But being the never-ending optimist I predict victory is near. (I HOPE!!!!!)

I just want to say I am awed, impressed, & humbled by the response of everyone on this thread. I have sent emails, but otherwise have been just trying my best to keep-up with this thread and the actions initiated. (And BTW, Your call to action has been amazing!!! Failure is not an option.)

I have somehow missed the information of where we can donate funds. Would someone please let me know.

-Becky


----------



## Mona

BeckyG said:


> if I have somehow missed the information of where we can donate funds. Would someone please let me know.



You can go to the *CMHR Web Site* and click on the Donate link(rocking horse icon) in the left hand column of the page. Thank you!


----------



## BeckyG

Thanks Mona!!


----------



## AppyLover2

This is the letter that I just sent to the 3 Bourbon County Commissioners and to the County Attorney:

"By now I'm sure you are aware of the allegations of animal abuse in your area. This letter will address that issue. I am one of the people who has been involved in it since it first came to our attention on September 17.

If you feel that our concerns are unfounded, or that the pictures that are being shown around the world are somehow altered to show the horses in worse condition than they actually are, please go look for yourself. Simple common sense will tell you whether or not the horses appear to be starving. While you're there please insure that they have water available and look for the feed and hay that they must have to survive.

Approximately 2 weeks ago Sheriff Coleman told our rescue organization officials that he had given Mr. Trembly 30 days to improve conditions and to complete the purchase of the additional 20 acres of land that he said he was buying. During the Fox4 newscast yesterday evening Mr. Trembly admitted that he isn't sure how he will pay for the care they need. How many of these horses will be dead before the end of that 30 day period? Of those that are left how many will survive the harsh Kansas winter unless their condition is vastly improved?

While I'm sure you are not happy with the national spotlight that is shining on Unionville I want to assure you that we are not merely a group of people with nothing better to do than cause trouble. We are, in fact, a group (which is growing larger each day) of concerned citizens who are appalled at the condition of these horses. We are also very concerned that Kansas officials (due to their failure to act or respond to repeated inquiries) appear to be condoning this obvious case of animal cruelty.

"K.S.A. 21-4310 -

a. Cruelty to animals is:

(2) abandoning or leaving any animal in any place without making provisions for its proper care;

(3) having physical custody of any animal and failing to provide such food, potable water, protection from the elements, opportunity for exercise and other care as is needed for the health or well-being of such kind of animal; or ...

c. As used in this section, "equine" means a horse, pony, mule, jenny, donkey or hinny.

d. Cruelty to animals is a class A nonperson misdemeanor."

I respectfully request that you investigate this situation and take immediate action to insure that this abuse and neglect is not allowed to continue. These horses cannot survive much longer.

Concerned citizens around the world are watching, waiting and praying that action will be taken to insure that these horses are given a chance to survive.

Respectfully,"

Now to find the veterinary licensing authority in Kansas and drop them a line.


----------



## HGFarm

I think the vet that attends should be an equine vet, not one in charge of spaying and neutering pets. It will carry more impact that way and the vet will KNOW what to do and how things are.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

We have local counsel to help. Private legal action should be the last effort. We are seeing some progress through Reijel's Mom's contacts and the list of local vets who would be possible indepdendent experts. The ladies who are going to the DA will have news to report when that contact is done. We can make reasoned decisions on the next step to take if the wheels of the sheriff's office are still stuck in the mud. Good work and good progress!


----------



## Jacquee'

I hope it is OK if I point this out, I have just seen a lot of people making this very small error. It is UnionTOWN, not Unionville...... an easy mistake to make, but I would not want to confuse an official with the wrong name.





Hi Marty! :saludando: Great to see you too! I should know that any problem you sink your teeth into will soon get solved! The Pitbull for the Miniature Horse!

Here is a still capture from the Fox news video, and thanks to LindaB for this:






I have uploaded this to my website and will leave it there for anyone to use that needs it. It shows Vern with his back to a very emaciated horse...... sort of symbolic, don't you think?

I can't wait to hear if a vet actually showed up today.


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## Katiean

It is too bad that someone from the rescue can not be there when the vet is going out there since MR. T doesn't tell the truth. Also Boss Hog and Cleatus (yeh, they are so much like the DUKES OF HAZERD it isn't funny) sure has enough trouble telling the truth. The only way anyone is going to know what is going on is to have someone there. He said it was Tuesday that the vet was coming out. That would be today. I think the "OLD MAN" was trying for sympathy when he said if it was expensive he didn't know what he would do. You know, "Poor Ol' me I am old and don't have any money" GET RID OF THE HORSES MR. TREMBLY!!!!! It is as simple as that. Surrender the horses. Don't let another horse suffer another min. Since you do not live there MR. Trembly sell your land and you will have some money. Get a brain.

I am sorry for anyone else that has had to read my anger towards Mr. T but I know by now someone is telling him what is being said. Here in Nevada it would be cut and dried. He would have NO CHOICE. The law would take the animals and he would not be able to own another animal for how ever long they decided.

Just got off the phone with the Deputy and he said the vet appointment is for Thursday not Tuesday. PLEASE GOD DON'T LET ANY HORSE DIE OR BE MOVED BEFORE THE APPOINTMENT IF HE REALLY HAS ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryKansas

Katiean said:


> Just got off the phone with the Deputy and he said the vet appointment is for Thursday not Tuesday. PLEASE GOD DON'T LET ANY HORSE DIE OR BE MOVED BEFORE THE APPOINTMENT IF HE REALLY HAS ONE!!!!!!!!


Sounds like they are trying to buy time. :no:


----------



## virginia

UPDATE TO SHOW THE LIES WE ARE BEING TOLD.

This a copy of an email sent to me after I talked to Rachel. I have her permission to post this. Thought you all might be interested in the double talk we have to put up with. Mr T is moving his horses!

Hi Ginny,

I just wanted to recap the conversation I had with the local authorities (how frustrating talking to them, circle after circle!) and then relayed to you.

Today, 10/9/07 I first contacted the Governors office. I spoke to them in great depth about the Trembly farm.

The statements made by their office, were that any action taken, must be thru the local authorities (Sheriff) and that the Governors office would not be involved and had no jurisdiction at this point in time. The Governors office said that they had only in the last 2 days been made aware of the problem and the Sheriff needed time to correct the situation.

I then contacted (via phone) the Sheriffs Dept. and spoke directly to the Sheriff.

His statements were inconsistent. First he stated that they had only known about this situation a couple weeks, that the reports were greatly exaggerated, that the horses were not starving or in a debilated condition, that the problem on the farm was due to parasite problem(he stated a worm problem) and to old age of the horses (he stated that most were foaled in the 60”s). He also stated that any of the young to middle age stock were in fine health and condition.

We continued our conversation for at least 30 minutes (as phone records will attest, should you need them). During this time he stated that Mr. Trembly was in the process of moving the horses to another pasture, (to which I asked if it were not a problem with starvation, why move them, he had no answer to that). That as of this morning (10/9/07) there were a total of 94 horses owned by Mr. Trembly and did not know the number of goats. That Mr. Trembly has shown receipts of feed purchased for the animals (to which I brought up the question, has anyone seen him feeding the horses, or was the feed then being sold off, using the receipts of purchased feed to placate the authorities), and that his office was monitoring the situation and was waiting for Kansas State U. to visit the farm TODAY to provide him with a report on the condition of the horses. Dr. Teagarden was specifically named by the Sheriff as the Vet that would be visiting the farm and writing up the report. The Sheriff then stated that as per recommendations of Kansas State U, further action would or would not be taken. He further stated that at no time were there any dead horses on the property, nor were there any horses that were incapable of mobility, that there has not been a down horse on the property. He also stated that the goats were all in good shape and that the age and parasite factor were not a problem with them. Additionally, he stated that I must understand that Mr. Trembly is a senior citizen and must be given some leeway to correct the situation, as he is doing his best. The sheriff stated that about ½ of the horses on the property were affected by parasites and age, to which I asked him, if he went on a domestic and found only ½ of the children in a household ill and starving, would he turn his back on the situation. He thought the analogy absurd and stated that they were livestock, not children. He also stated that he raises cows and understands that a conditions cannot go from health to life threatening in just a few short weeks, unless terribly neglected, but that the situation was basically in the hands of the vet from Kansas State U.

I next contacted Kansas State U and spoke to Dr. Teagarden. He genuinely seemed upset over the report that the Sheriff’s Department was rerouting the blame to him. He stated that neither he (nor anyone in his office) has been asked to visit the farm, write a report , or get involved. He stated that it was out of their jurisdiction and would have to be handled thru the local authorities (Sheriff Department and Humane Society). He additionally told me that he had not spoken to the Sheriff in any way regarding this situation.

After speaking with him I called the Humane Society (a number given to me by Dr. Teagarden), and was told the party I needed to speak to would be in meetings all day, to call back tomorrow. I stated I would be willing to be placed on hold for as long as it took, and was told that the lines would be tied up and that was not a possibility.

My next call was to Ginny, to volunteer any services, and to report what I was told by the above parties.

Let me know if I can help. God knows those poor horses need every prayer and available hand right now.

Rachel Spry

Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.

Checked by AVG Free Edition.

Version: 7.5.472 / Virus


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## Reijel's Mom

virginia said:


> Sometime this morning, Ronni, Mary (HSUS) and Jordan Aubey from KOAMTV will be meeting with DA to see if she will accept a complaint against Mr Trembly. If she does, it will be good news for us.
> 
> Love to All, Ginny
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Ginny -
> 
> Any updates on this piece? I think this is our biggie here. . .we need charges pressed ASPAP. . . I'm so glad that Mary with HSUS is on board. . .whatever your feeling about the HSUS, this Mary is with the HSUS out of Kansas and I would guess she's got a lot more power than any of us do.


----------



## Buckskin gal

[ quote]Additionally, he stated that I must understand that Mr. Trembly is a senior citizen and must be given some leeway to correct the situation, as he is doing his best. The sheriff stated that about ½ of the horses on the property were affected by parasites and age, to which I asked him, if he went on a domestic and found only ½ of the children in a household ill and starving, would he turn his back on the situation. He thought the analogy absurd and stated that they were livestock, not children. He also stated that he raises cows and understands that a conditions cannot go from health to life threatening in just a few short weeks, unless terribly neglected, but that the situation was basically in the hands of the vet from Kansas State U.



> So the sherrif thinks that senior citizens are above the law?? I think he is saying that Trembly is above the laws and he doesn't hold EVERYONE to the same standards!! :no: He is NOT doing his job if this is how he sees it!   People of Kansas should be totally upset with paying out taxes to have laws upheld and then the law enforcement doesn't think the laws should apply to EVERYONE. With his mentality that animals don't have rights same as other defensless living creatures we can see why so much abuse goes on. He sounds like a defender of abuse.
> 
> I am soooooo impressed with all the concern for these little horses...really shows there is some big hearts out there.....wish there were some at Uniontown! Mary


----------



## ctgponies

Check this out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofbRCVwXcaI


----------



## SilverDollar

Dorrie & Frank said:


> We have local counsel to help. Private legal action should be the last effort. We are seeing some progress through Reijel's Mom's contacts and the list of local vets who would be possible indepdendent experts. The ladies who are going to the DA will have news to report when that contact is done. We can make reasoned decisions on the next step to take if the wheels of the sheriff's office are still stuck in the mud. Good work and good progress!


I just spoke with Cathy at the County Attorney's office (Terri Johnson) and she said the following:

The County Attorney's office is referring everyone to the Sheriff's office and will not be returning calls to anyone. She will wait for a report to be filed before taking any action."

I asked when they expected a report from the Sheriff and she basically told me whenever he decides to file it. :new_shocked:

I was very polite to the Sheriff and expressed my concern for help. I'm sure I was fed a load of horse-poop.



: I bit my tongue and asked him if I could call back for updates. He said "Sure."

Ugh! Vicki--if the County Atty. Johnson won't file charges, what's the next step?? Thanks.

Any more news stories that have aired? Please keep us out-of-towners posted. Thanks!


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Mary Kansas said:


> Fox 4 aired another segment on the horses this morning. Vern Trembly said that out of the many calls he has received, only 2 were out of concern for him and the horses...the others were all "harassers"


If he thinks he is being harassed now he wants to wait a couple of days ..........

As far as I am concerned we haven't even STARTED!!!!!

Just read the above post- can you take private action??

I know laws are different but I could, here, take a private action against someone, I would not have to go through the Police- is this possible??

You would not be without funds.......


----------



## lvponies

Just got the following email. It is the very first response I've gotten to all the emails I sent out.

Dear Kim,

Thank you for contacting the Humane Society of the United States about the alleged neglect of 75-100 mini horses in Kansas. We appreciate you alerting us to this situation. We have gotten quite a few emails about these horses and our Kansas state coordinator is in contact with local officials to help improve the conditions for these horses. Please feel free to contact me directly should you have any other horse related questions or concerns.

[SIZE=10pt]Thank you for speaking up on behalf of these horses and being an advocate for animals. [/SIZE]

Sincerely, [SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stacy Segal [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Equine Protection Specialist [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]The Humane Society of the United States [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## MaryKansas

I'll be watching the Fox 4 news at noon (15 minutes until its on) and will let you know if anything further is said.


----------



## AppyLover2

My letter to the Kansas Veterinary Licensing Board: I included several pictures that aren't showing up on here.

Dear Dr. Hanson,

By now I'm sure you are aware of the allegations of animal abuse in Unionville. This letter will address one of my many concerns about that issue.

Last evening a reporter from Fox 4 News did a segment on the apparently starving horses in Unionville which included an interview with Dr. Yolanda Grey. In case you haven't seen it, this is the link to that broadcast: http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/Home/De....1.1&sflg=1

It is my understanding that Dr. Grey's involvement was the result of a request by Bourbon County Sheriff Coleman to inspect the horses. This first inspection of the herd would have been on or about September 18. At the time of the inspection Dr. Grey allegedly reported that the horses were not in imminent danger, consequently no action for their seizure was taken.

During the Fox4 interview yesterday Dr. Grey did make the statement "I can say that I think there are some concerns here".

I respectfully request that you view these pictures which were taken on Oct 5 and offer your opinion as to whether or not seizure action is appropriate. Better yet, visit the farm in Unionville, inspect the horses yourself, write your report and help us settle this issue.

This horse was reportedly down and able to rise, but unable to walk.

This horse was unable get up.

This horse had either lost his eye or had badly injured it.

How, in the name of God, could any veterinarian say these horses are not in imminent danger?

What condition on the Hennike Scale do they have to be in before rescue is authorized?

Concerned people worldwide are watching, waiting and praying that someone will take action to insure that these horses are given a better life. Our rescue group and citizens in and around Kansas are ready, willing and able to see to it that they are cared for, fed, watered and receive necessary care. Please help us!!!

Sincerely,

Donna Bova

573-295-4033


----------



## woodnldy

Someone said something about Mr. T moving part of the horses. Is there any more word on that?? The Video on You Tube is totally breathtaking and heartbreaking as well. Bless all of you . This is indeed a wonderful group of people. Cheryl


----------



## MaryKansas

lvponies....The letter is a start! But, if the Sheriff convinces them over the phone that everything is ok, how wll they actually know for themselves? Will they go out there in person and inspect the horses?

If I was a citizen of Bourban County, I'd be going door to door asking people to sign a petition for a recall vote of the Sheriff!! How this man can remain in office after abading the neglect of the horses and goats is beyond me!!


----------



## Bootsie

CandyB said:


> Topeka City Council Meeting is tonight at 6 p.m. I'm not close but maybe someone could get there. I'm in NC.


Topeka is several hours away and I don't think their city council members will have much effect. Who knows though, maybe they can put peer pressure on the commissioners of Bourbon County.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Let me talk with Ginny - I know she has something going. I think you are right and we need to take a shot at the court privately.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I find it interesting that in other states Sheriffs or other authorities take animal cruelty ("skinny horses") seriously, animals ARE removed and individual(s) prosecuted. So WHY is this not happening now Sheriff Coleman...do your job!!!!

http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/4823/MA/US/


----------



## Buckskin gal

Is there any person at all who could spend some time watching the Trembly place to see if anything is being done for those horses? Someone with a camper or RV with cameras etc. Does anyone know wher the minis are being moved to, if they are being move? Sounds like someone is aiding the disappearance of the minis so we will all shut up...no way!! I truly wish I could go there as a spy but just not able to....I bet we could help raise the funds for someone to go or take it out of the donations made. They must be kept track of. Mary


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Dorrie and Frank

I realize that property cant really sue there owner and horses are viewed as property under the law but.. could a very quickly put togther subpena (sp) at least make the horses have to stay where they are or at least make the court have to know where they are until the case came to court even if it ended up thrown out?


----------



## lvponies

MaryKansas,

I replied back to the letter I rcvd from the Humane Society of the United States letting them know that local officials are denying that there is any problem at all and asking if their state coordinator would be going to the farm to see the horses for themselves. I'll let you know if they answer me back.

Kim


----------



## Reble

Boy with all the publicity cannot see these horses being neglected anymore ... :aktion033:


----------



## AppyLover2

Thanks to all of you who have pointed out that it is Uniontown and not Unionville. 

At least I know someone has read my letters.




:


----------



## Cathy_H

> If I was a citizen of Bourban County, I'd be going door to door asking people to sign a petition for a recall vote of the Sheriff!!


................. Computer knowledgeable people - Is there a way to find out emails of residents in Uniontown so that we can send emails to those residents alerting them to this story? If so someone might volunteer to be the eyes & ears & do the legwork for CMHR. They might even be able to fill in the blanks on the sheriff etc.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

lvponies said:


> MaryKansas,
> 
> I replied back to the letter I rcvd from the Humane Society of the United States letting them know that local officials are denying that there is any problem at all and asking if their state coordinator would be going to the farm to see the horses for themselves. I'll let you know if they answer me back.
> 
> Kim



Mary with HSUS IS on this! She is the State Director, Southwest Region, Kansas office - she was supposed to be visiting the DA this AM along with Lonnie and the reporter, according to a previous post. And yes, she is in contact already with CMHR. Now I'm just dying to hear if that meeting this AM took place. . .


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## Jacquee'

Cathy_H said:


> If I was a citizen of Bourban County, I'd be going door to door asking people to sign a petition for a recall vote of the Sheriff!!
> 
> 
> 
> ................. Computer knowledgeable people - Is there a way to find out emails of residents in Uniontown so that we can send emails to those residents alerting them to this story? If so someone might volunteer to be the eyes & ears & do the legwork for CMHR. They might even be able to fill in the blanks on the sheriff etc.
Click to expand...


I don't know how to get the emails. But is it possible it would be more effective to put fliers up at the local grocerty stores, gas stations, laundromats and so on - *with permission of course* - instead of emailing? The emails may be seen as spam. Putting a picture of a desperately skinny horse with some information seems to me more likely to get a response from the citizens. Some of the people in KS may be close enough to drive to Uniontown after work or something and talk to various businesses to get permission to put up fliers, and then put them up. I guess they could even go out and take fresh pictures.

This sherriff may end up getting a persecution complex..... but all everybody really wants is for him to do his job, and to truthfully inform the public of what is going on. I hope he realizes that even if the past discrepancies were "mistakes" that it makes him look like a liar. I think if he wants to show good faith he should explain why all the stories do not line up, and then tell the truth.


----------



## Katiean

I just talked to the Sheriff and he told me the worst of the worst horses were going to be surrendered. Ginny, Please find out if this is true. He also said that the Sheriffs Dept. has the appointment with KSU Vet School. Please find out if that is true.


----------



## DrivinTime

Edited: This is in response to the "email the residents of Uniontown" post..

Hmmm... Tempting, but I think that might be considered spam. Plus it might add to the impression that we are a bunch of computer fanatics. I will look around and see if there are public forums or other places (like miniature horse clubs) in the area that we could contact...

Meanwhile, I would like to say I am overwhelmingly impressed with this group of folks, who are taking a bunch of time out of their busy days to help these horses. Keep up the good work, and let's not get discouraged!

PS I am a newbie to this forum, but have been lurking and learning from you all for months. Thanks for that! And hopefully I can add some "words of wisdom" that will help others at some point.


----------



## Jacquee'

Here it is:



> Could the local feed stores be contacted to try and decide what kind if any feed Mr. Trembly feeds and at what frequency he buys feed. There isn't a large amount of feed stores in the area. Hammond Feed 620-857-4421. Miller Feed 620-223-3420, there is a circle s feeds I couldn't find the number. There is also a gentleman in Fort Scott that may be a good person to recruit into helping. He is the pastor at Faith Christian Center in Fort Scott, his name is Tim O'Neal. His wife and him have a few mini's. There is also a Girad Elevator in Girad, Kansas that is pretty popular to buy bulk feed.


It was posted by UNKOWN.

ETA: This is in answer to sre-showtime's question about a pastor who has a miniature horse.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

I am learning that there is progress through KSU and that we do not need to inundate them just yet. If they can go in and examine the horse - understanding that the report is that he is now surrending the "worst of the worst" we can get this done the right way and faster.

In the meantime I am putting together a list of Kansas residents who are willing to list themselves as interested parties for a pleading to file in the local court to allow us to have an independent medical exam and temporary custody of the horses. That is the slow way but I will have it all ready to go if this new momentum does not continue. From my discussions I understand that we will have "boots on the ground" there soon to have our own monitors in place. We have a lead on an excellent independent equine vet who is also at KSU. We will need filing fees, bond fees and perhaps expert fees to support the civil litigation route. I believe we will spear head this through CMHR and their fundraising. Please contact me if you want to be named as an interested Kansas resident in this matter. I will contact the state rep of the humane society to update and enlist their coop. I would see filing this Friday or Monday.

I need to hear from the folks there in Uniontown or Pittsburgh so I don't stomp on any progress they are making. my email [email protected] - home/work phone 281-970-7191 and cell 832-526-0481

We do this not because it is easy........


----------



## Buckskin gal

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: We're coming we're coming please hang on!! Wish I were in Kansas right now. Such wonderful people to be a part of saving this herd!



Dorrie & Frank said:


> I am learning that there is progress through KSU and that we do not need to inundate them just yet. If they can go in and examine the horse - understanding that the report is that he is now surrending the "worst of the worst" we can get this done the right way and faster.
> 
> In the meantime I am putting together a list of Kansas residents who are willing to list themselves as interested parties for a pleading to file in the local court to allow us to have an independent medical exam and temporary custody of the horses. That is the slow way but I will have it all ready to go if this new momentum does not continue. From my discussions I understand that we will have "boots on the ground" there soon to have our own monitors in place. We have a lead on an excellent independent equine vet who is also at KSU. We will need filing fees, bond fees and perhaps expert fees to support the civil litigation route. I believe we will spear head this through CMHR and their fundraising. Please contact me if you want to be named as an interested Kansas resident in this matter. I will contact the state rep of the humane society to update and enlist their coop. I would see filing this Friday or Monday.
> 
> I need to hear from the folks there in Uniontown or Pittsburgh so I don't stomp on any progress they are making. my email [email protected] - home/work phone 281-970-7191 and cell 832-526-0481
> 
> We do this not because it is easy........


----------



## Marty

*URGENT UPDATE: AS PER VIRGINIA*

WE ARE OUT OF TIME

Trembly is moving the horses.

We do not know where he is taking them unless someone follows him to see where they are going.

We have heard rumors of trucks and trailers out there but we do not know who it is: If it is Trembly or people who are protesting, or even possibly PETA is on the scene. We do not know.

We have also heard the horses will be remaining on the property under the "supervision" of the Sheriff, but we already know we cannot trust that statement is true either.

If anyone can get there please do so.

We fear there will be no surrender of the horses to us or any other group at this point.


----------



## Jessica_06

I've been following this thread since the beginning and I am so glad that all of you are helping out with this it means alot. I wish those minis knew how much we love them and how we are trying everything to care for them and get them out of that "hole" and into a good home. I also wanted to add that I found a website of news for Uniontown and I seen a thread started for these minis I hope that all of you could add a few words and lets pray that this story will have a good ending http://www.topix.com/city/uniontown-ks (Not sure if this site has been mentioned or not)

I also wanted to ask a question. Does anyone watch the animal planet TV show Animal Cops etc.. I don't think they cover the Kansas area but if someone could find out a way to contact them and add it to the list of contacts I think that would be a great place to contact they have lots of funds for animal abuse cases and they may be able to help us. Maybe they can give us more info of associations. I've seen them take in horses and adopt them out so I know that they know what they are doing. Thanks again everyone you are the only ones that are showing much needed compassion for these horses.

~Jessica


----------



## DrivinTime

Here are some area clubs and miniature horse farms. Some of these folks may already be members of the Forum, but I'm happy to contact any who aren't. Anybody know if I should NOT contact any of the following?

Kansas Miniature Horse Club

21772 Kansas Ave.

Tonganoxie KS 66086

ph: 916-369-3051

email: [email protected]

President: Marsha Mendenhall

Vice President: Sharon White-Lewis

Secretary: Laura Noble

Treasurer: Theresa Gergick

Newsletter: Mike & Wilma Shove

http://www.kansasmhc.com

about 2 hours from Uniontown

Heartland Miniature Horse Club (AMHA)

350 NW 110th Rd.

Harper KS 67058

ph: 316-896-7959

about 4 hours from Uniontown

Unbridled Dreams Miniature Horse Farm

24935 Wyoming Road

Wellsville, KS 66092-8573

Denise PCS - (913) 707-4806

Roger PCS - (913) 484-7374

home - (785) 883-4806

[email protected]

about 2 hours from Uniontown

Blue Sky Farm Miniature Horses

Hays, Kansas

Phone: (785) 625-6725

[email protected]


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Marty said:


> *URGENT UPDATE: AS PER VIRGINIA*
> 
> WE ARE OUT OF TIME
> 
> Trembly is moving the horses.
> 
> We do not know where he is taking them unless someone follows him to see where they are going.




WHERE IS LONNIE? WHERE IS MARY WITH HSUS??

If I was within even 3 hours of there I'd be jumping in my vehicle right now!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE - KANSAS PEOPLE REPORT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## Buckskin gal

If someone has the facts to them being moved NOW aren't they able to follow to see where they are going?

te name='Marty' date='Oct 9 2007, 12:17 PM' post='895965']

*URGENT UPDATE: AS PER VIRGINIA*

WE ARE OUT OF TIME

Trembly is moving the horses.

We do not know where he is taking them unless someone follows him to see where they are going.

We have heard rumors of trucks and trailers out there but we do not know who it is: If it is Trembly or people who are protesting, or even possibly PETA is on the scene. We do not know.

We have also heard the horses will be remaining on the property under the "supervision" of the Sheriff, but we already know we cannot trust that statement is true either.

If anyone can get there please do so.

If the Sheriff was doing his job and upholding the law, he should have arrested Trembly by now and surrendered the horses to CHMR. We fear there will be no surrender of the horses to us or any other group at this point.


----------



## Marty

_I just talked to the Sheriff and he told me the worst of the worst horses were going to be surrendered. Ginny, Please find out if this is true. He also said that the Sheriffs Dept. has the appointment with KSU Vet School. Please find out if that is true._

We just discussed this also.

BELIEVE *NOTHING* COMING FROM THE SHERIFF'S DEPARTMENT

They have a different story for each caller. They are deliberately trying to confuse us.


----------



## paintnthings

Reijel's Mom said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *URGENT UPDATE: AS PER VIRGINIA*
> 
> WE ARE OUT OF TIME
> 
> Trembly is moving the horses.
> 
> We do not know where he is taking them unless someone follows him to see where they are going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE IS LONNIE? WHERE IS MARY WITH HSUS??
> 
> If I was within even 3 hours of there I'd be jumping in my vehicle right now!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE - KANSAS PEOPLE REPORT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I'm guessing Ronnie is the one that made the report of trailers, and is probably not able to report and keep an eye on things at the same time...at least that is what I' hoping is happeneing!!

I have copied and pasted Marty's last update to the Dreamhorse forum, as I have been keeping them updated, and this morning I recieved an e-mail from someone that they had seen the Fox 4 spot, maybe they will be able to help us out.

Teresa


----------



## Katiean

When I talked to the Sheriff an hour ago he swore that NO horses were being moved from the farm. But, he has a hard time remembering his lies. He also said the worst of the worst would be surrendered. I asked him if they would be going to CMHR and he just gave a long pause. I told him that MR. Trembly said the pictures were doctored But the News cameras don't lie. I told him that MR Trembly had his back to one of the very thin horses and News cameras DON'T Lie. He said he had not seen the news story. I told him go to Fox4 in his area and he could see it.


----------



## Connie P

Jessica 06 - I have contacted Animal Planet, Animal Cops, Detroit, San Francisco, Miami, Houston and Animal Precinct New York. Just go to their website and connect to each and email., along with everyone else emailing anywhere and everywhere I can.

I am SO ready to puke.

Connie Parr

CLP Miniatures

Michigan


----------



## HGFarm

This is making me ill.....

First KSU has NO idea what is going on, then they are going per the sheriff's department request. WHAT is happening here?! Lies, lies and more lies. Didnt he even say the vet was coming on TUESDAY in the news report?

He may move them to another pasture, but when that food is gone (and they still do not get watered daily) then they will be right back in the same situation.

Being surrendered? I dont believe that lie either- all we have been fed are lies. I am at work and cannot pick up the phone- someone please call the Mini clubs in KS and see if anyone can assist!!!

They have been doing nothing but buying time since this all started 3 weeks ago! If it smells like a rat, and looks like a rat.... it's a rat!

The sheriff is NOT doing his job by seizing what he needs to, or filing charges! Also, if he moves half the horses, what is going on with the horses that remain there? There is still NO FOOD and do you think that he will show up at two locations to feed and water? He cant even show up at one!!!

I dont find any contacts for Animal Cops, etc... anyone have any email addies for these places?


----------



## Marty

For the past two weeks I have begged and pleaded with the Sheriff over and over again to at least release the worst of the worst to us first for a start to show good faith. I told him we don't care, we have to start somewhere and would take any of them, the worst the better. He acted like that was a good idea at the time. Maybe he is considering it now, I don't know. But we will glady take any of the horses on a minute's notice you betcha even if we have to take the one laying down out on a stretcher. Just maybe he is going to come through and give us some body just to shut us up, I don't know. We are waiting for the call but will not hold our breaths.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

My worst fears are coming to light, pray for them some more. I knew he would move them, I knew it.


----------



## AppyLover2

Marty.....I've just got to ask. How do you know - why do you believe - he is moving the horses??? What has happened to make you and Virginia think this will happen?

Edited to add

If, in fact some of the horses are being surrendered that could explain why there are trailers there. They may be there waiting to load up. Has anyone contacted any of the other on board rescues to see if they know what's happening. It could very be that CMHR would be the last people Vern would let take them. If they're going somewhere else I guess all we can do is pray that they receive the care they need.


----------



## lvponies

Maybe it's the "good guys" moving them??? Has anyone asked the sheriff who (if anyone) they are being surrendered to?


----------



## CandyB

There were a lot of posts yesterday of people close and ready...please if you know them, call them, get them on the way..Please if you said you could and were close...have someone post to let us know you are on the way.




: PRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am searching the posts looking for contact info myself.


----------



## HGFarm

If there are trailers there, he is not going to call. To seize them and do that, wouldnt he have had to have filed charges and DONE something? If they are being surrendered to CMHR, I would think that in all these conversations, he would have mentioned that already today!

He says there are no dead ones out there? Oh, I know, the skull in the picture was just a Halloween joke, right? None were down? Funny, not what I saw in the pictures- but oh, they were doctored.

How convenient that he 'didnt see' the news broadcast. I'll bet. He isn't aware of what is going on in his little county?

Also, for those mentioning to contact stores there, hang signs, etc... this is a town of 278 people, including kids - how many stores and all do you think they have? I lived in a town of 850 people and we had ONE store, two gas stations and three bars. No feed stores, etc..

I see they have ONE cafe on 3rd St, and really nothing else..three churches in the area listed.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Well I am not surprised he is moving them or trying to- I am not surprised there are those out there who are defending him and helping him seeing him as some poor old victim in this is America after all where the abusers always have more rights then the victims

very disheartning to say the least I hope someone is close and can keep an eye on them or even that they are going somewhere where they will get help we can keep hoping anyway


----------



## FMC Minis

Connie P said:


> Jessica 06 - I have contacted Animal Planet, Animal Cops, Detroit, San Francisco, Miami, Houston and Animal Precinct New York. Just go to their website and connect to each and email., along with everyone else emailing anywhere and everywhere I can.
> 
> Connie Parr
> 
> CLP Miniatures
> 
> Michigan



:aktion033: Good Job! Connie. We maybe should have done that sooner. But all is not over yet.

Here is the address to the place for anyone reading and not responding to their actions to help:




: 

TAKE 54 WEST OUT OF FORT SCOTT KANSAS 15-16 MILES. GO 1 MILE SOUTH ON 85TH STREET. YOU WILL REACH MAPLE ROAD. GO LEFT BACK WEST FOR 1 MILE TO 85TH. TAKE THIS SOUTH FOR 1 MILE TAKE THE CURVE LEFT AND THIS IS LIMESTONE. FARM IS STRAIGHT AHEAD ABOUT .5 MILE ON THE LEFT. YOU CANT MISS IT.




: ~In this case it is better to ask forgiveness then permission...time is of the essence~


----------



## Firefall

I was afraid when I had heard he may posssibly own several pieces of land, that he may move them, hide them from "prying eyes"................ :no: :no: Hope this isn't true!!!!


----------



## Marty

*Marty.....I've just got to ask. How do you know - why do you believe - he is moving the horses??? What has happened to make you and Virginia think this will happen?*

Because WE KNOW THIS AS FACT

Someone please keep calling the all the media you can to get out there and film.

That is the only thing that is holding them up.



Here is the address to the place for anyone reading and not responding to their actions to help:

TAKE 54 WEST OUT OF FORT SCOTT KANSAS 15-16 MILES. GO 1 MILE SOUTH ON 85TH STREET. YOU WILL REACH MAPLE ROAD. GO LEFT BACK WEST FOR 1 MILE TO 85TH. TAKE THIS SOUTH FOR 1 MILE TAKE THE CURVE LEFT AND THIS IS LIMESTONE. FARM IS STRAIGHT AHEAD ABOUT .5 MILE ON THE LEFT. YOU CANT MISS IT.

~In this case it is better to ask forgiveness then permission...time is of the essence~


----------



## Connie P

Mr. Trembly and Mr. Sheriff - If you are reading this I am BEGGING (not too proud to beg) you to PLEASE, PLEASE (ON HANDS AND KNEES) evaluate your herd of miniatures and admit to yourself that you are in over your head and do what is right by these animals. They will love you and appreciate you for it. You obviously have too many horses to be cared for by you and they are suffering the consequences. You should do what is best FOR THEM- IF YOU TRULY LOVED THESE ANIMALS YOU WOULD SIT DOWN AND THINK ABOUT IT. YOU ARE VERY LUCKY TO HAVE THIS MANY PEOPLE WILLING TO HELP YOU. TAKE THIS OPPORTUNITY TO BE-FRIEND US AND LET US HELP YOU AND THE HORSES. PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oatbucket

Hoenstly, I don't even see how saying that some of them are old would make it all right. My hubby and I rescued a 30 year old toothless mare that had been left ina field to starve. Yes there was plenty of grass, but she couldn't eat it. With the proper care and nutrition she came back from skin and bones and was even able to be ridden. So saying that they are old is no excuse. If they are so old that they can no longer keep weight on, then they should have been put down not allowed to suffer. There is no excuse that make what is happening okay.


----------



## MaryKansas

Fox 4 news was trying to get a news helicopter out there today, hopefully, this will be enough to deter them from moving the horses at least until something can be done to stop the move.


----------



## CandyB

I am emailing all TV, Radio, etc. I have already had some bounce back that their mailboxes are full. I would say that was great, if it were not for the fact that they are being moved, and the media are probably just ignoring emails now. I will continue though. Candy

Oh, MaryKansas, that is great news. Thanks for the update

Candy~down on my knees praying


----------



## SunQuest

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Well I am not surprised he is moving them or trying to- I am not surprised there are those out there who are defending him and helping him seeing him as some poor old victim in this is America after all where the abusers always have more rights then the victims
> 
> very disheartning to say the least I hope someone is close and can keep an eye on them or even that they are going somewhere where they will get help we can keep hoping anyway


I so agree with you Lisa. I also was afraid that this would happen if we gave them time and if we put on the pressure. Unfortunately, there is not a right answer on how to work this one.

As far as going somewhere to get help.... :no: When help is nocking on the door and all that had to be done was to say ok I'll accept that help, yet to have the help turned away...... :no: well, my fears are that they are not going to get it. :no:



Firefall said:


> I was afraid when I had heard he may posssibly own several pieces of land, that he may move them, hide them from "prying eyes"................ :no: :no: Hope this isn't true!!!!


Yes, having several peices of land in different states could be an issue.

But..... if he has to cross state lines with those horses, he could very well be breaking some big laws. The trick would be to find where those horses are going. After all, according to the sherif, no health certificates going to be issued.

Question for anyone in the know reguarding KS laws.... Are there brand inspection laws? If so, how do they apply to horses and will that also be an issue if the horses are being moved? I know in Idaho we have some laws concerning brand inspections, and they apply to all livestock EVEN if they are NOT branded.



:

ADDED: Just found a link to Kansas Animal Health Department... They do NOT require manditory brand inspections. Sigh. But.... What about where the horses are being taken? If only we knew more.


----------



## AppyLover2

I just e-mailed the Fox4 reporters office who contacted me for photographs prior to the newscast.

"Tanya.......late breaking news. It has come to our attention that the horses are being taken from the farm in Uniontown. We do not know where they are being moved to. We do not know whether Mr. Trembly is removing them from public view, or or if another rescue was successful in rescuing them.

Is there any way additional coverage or an update can be done????

Thank you very much"

Maybe we can find out something this way. Fingers crossed!!!



> But..... if he has to cross state lines with those horses, he could very well be breaking some big laws. The trick would be to find where those horses are going. After all, according to the sherif, no health certificates going to be issued.


Excellent point!!!!! There's also a very good possibility that moving them within the state without Coggins papers could be illegal. I know it would be in a good number of states.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

If I thought jumping in my vehicle right now would help I would do it - but I am 6-7 hours away. PLEASE if someone is closer, PLEASE GO THERE!!! AND LET US KNOW!! Or let Marty know, or Ginny, or whomever.

We're not dropping this just because they are getting moved!! BUT we are losing precious time for these minis if we have to start all over again and find them. Not to mention many of those are not going to survive a trip!!!


----------



## Margo_C-T

A little research into past issues of MHW has shown that Mr. T has been a longtime member of RMMHC, and was included in their 'Club' ad in the MHW as recently as the Apr/May '06 issue of MHW. (I can't check any more recent issues, as I stopped taking the magazine at the end of '05-pretty much stopped breed showing, am not particularly interested in paying for page after page of slick ads, etc..)

He also apparently got divorced and moved to the Uniontown area between the end of '94 and the end of '95.(I just checked the Dec. issue of each year starting in '86.) Prior ads mentioned 'stallions, geldings, and foals' for sale....

How MISERABLY upsetting it is to find that 'officialdom' either does not care, does not WANT to hear about it, passes the buck, or flatly refuses to do the job for which taxpayers are paying...of course, it happens a LOT, but where the lives of those who CANNOT SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES, and are TOTALLY at the mercy of their 'supposed' caretaker, are at stake??? To stonewall, to lie, to refuse to act,and very possibly to be 'aiding' the wrongdoer--that is BEYOND sinful!!

(Thanks for the answer about my question about where to go ahead and mail another donation, Ginny--I have to go down to 'town' today anyway(to buy some more $10+/bale grass hay bales-that weigh around 45 lbs. each, MAYBE!)-so I can take it by the PO.)

I continue to deeply admire such wonderful efforts on the part of SO many!

Margo


----------



## Marty

banging head against wall


----------



## Mona

Marty said:


> [SIZE=36pt]The sheriff should be arrrested![/SIZE]



Make a citizen's arrest Marty!



: GO FOR IT!


----------



## Jill

[SIZE=12pt]Is there a way there can be a "closed to comments" thread where only CHMR people can post updates of WHAT is going on / the current situation? I want to know, but it's over 100 pages now which is probably 30 or more since I last read. I would love it if there was a place to read the status, vs. what everyone thinks of it _(without any offense to anyone -- I have not read the posts in the past 5 or so days)_.[/SIZE]

(Please?)


----------



## CandyB

ABSOLUTELY MARTY..I'M BEHIND YOU..ARREST HIM..IT IS ALLOWED!


----------



## Izzyantheminis

Can someone do that google Earth thingy to see his property? I hear you can see things with great detail with that.


----------



## Mini Mouse

Izzyantheminis said:


> Can someone do that google Earth thingy to see his property? I hear you can see things with great detail with that.


The google Earth thingy does show up good if you have a big monitor (which I don't) but it's not in real time. By that I mean you couldn't see what was there today.


----------



## chele

I thought there was supposed to be health papers and a negative coggins on any horse leaving his home property? I can't find the statute though, but I know that is what my vet told me before. Could that be used to keep him from moving them, at least until a vet has seen them and drawn a coggins?


----------



## DrivinTime

Google Earth - tried that. Not enough resolution, and I couldn't find the "live" feed I've heard rumors of...

Re: an update, or condensed version of the events, that's a great idea, but I think the CMHR folks might be on the scene now, since there are rumors/sightings of the horses being moved as we type. So Ginny and Gini may not be available for a bit, and they are the ones, as far as I know, who have the most factual info.

I've read here that Fox 4 is trying to send a helicopter this afternoon to see what's going on.

Keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## CandyB

Here is one:

Modern law enforcement officers strongly discourage untrained civilians from making a citizen's arrest. The risk of bodily injury or death is much too high, and the average response time of trained police officers is significantly faster. But under certain circumstances, a citizen's arrest can provide enough time for the proper authorities to arrive. One of the main problems with a citizen's arrest, however, is the possibility of making a mistake. Unlike a failed attempt to resuscitate a victim through CPR, there is very little if any 'Good Samaritan' protection for private citizens who detain an innocent suspect.

One criteria for a legal citizen's arrest is the immediacy of the crime. The ideal circumstance is to catch the suspected criminal in the very act of committing a crime. A person witnessing a mugging can seize the mugger and hold him until a police officer arrives, for example.

Another scenario for a proper citizen's arrest would be a serious potential for a crime to be committed soon. If a person saw a masked man with a crowbar walking towards a vehicle, it can be reasonably assumed that a crime is about to take place. The witness can detain the masked man by making a citizen's arrest. This would still be true even if the 'crime' turned out to be a misunderstanding. If someone sees a man climbing through a broken window, he cannot be held responsible for false arrest if the man turns out to be the owner of the building who lost his keys.

Because the act of detaining an armed or physically powerful suspect can be extremely dangerous, police officers often suggest that citizens spend their time observing the suspect and the crime scene instead. If the witness can provide a physical description of the suspect or a license plate number, the police may be able to find the suspect themselves. The safer equivalent of a citizen's arrest is a signed statement, with the intention of pressing criminal charges later. Sometimes, a police officer will ask a witness or victim to tell the suspect that he or she has been placed under citizen's arrest. This gives the police more legal authority to detain the suspect until he or she can be properly processed into the legal system.

I am looking now for laws specific to Kansas


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Jill said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Is there a way there can be a "closed to comments" thread where only CHMR people can post updates of WHAT is going on / the current situation? I want to know, but it's over 100 pages now which is probably 30 or more since I last read. I would love it if there was a place to read the status, vs. what everyone thinks of it _(without any offense to anyone -- I have not read the posts in the past 5 or so days)_.[/SIZE]
> 
> (Please?)


Moderators???

Is this possible???

It is a really good idea- it could just be voluntary (not answering unless you are CMHR-perhaps moving or deleting otherwise???)


----------



## Marty

The latest from the Sheriff to me (today) when I asked him begged him one more time to cut me a deal throw me a bone and give me the downed horses....was that there is no surrender what so ever ; there is nothing wrong with the horses except some parasties, and no horses down. The horses that are down get up. He says Trembly should cut back on his numbers and that is all and gave me his phone number and told me if I want to call him to convince him (620) 224-7320 that would be fine with him and to keep trying if there is no answer because it's a cell phone. He told me if I want to come with a trailer to try and go for it and he wished me luck. He seemed in very good spirits too.

Now WHY would he be in such good spirits?

The plot thickens.

Right now we are just phoning eachother back and forth because it's the fastest way and things keep changing like every 5 freggin seconds this is so crazy


----------



## Jill

rabbitsfizz said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]Is there a way there can be a "closed to comments" thread where only CHMR people can post updates of WHAT is going on / the current situation? I want to know, but it's over 100 pages now which is probably 30 or more since I last read. I would love it if there was a place to read the status, vs. what everyone thinks of it _(without any offense to anyone -- I have not read the posts in the past 5 or so days)_.[/SIZE]
> 
> (Please?)
> 
> 
> 
> Moderators???
> 
> Is this possible???
> 
> It is a really good idea- it could just be voluntary (not answering unless you are CMHR-perhaps moving or deleting otherwise???)
Click to expand...

I wish I wish! I don't know the current status. I just watched the YouTube video which feels like a fist around the heart.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Marty please, is there someone there to verify they are being moved? Who seen them being moved? And are they able to stay with them to see where they are taken? We need to know the facts also. Mary

te name='Marty' date='Oct 9 2007, 01:08 PM' post='896007']

*Marty.....I've just got to ask. How do you know - why do you believe - he is moving the horses??? What has happened to make you and Virginia think this will happen?*

Because WE KNOW THIS AS FACT

They have conspired a plan to do so.

WE ARE IN PANIC STATE

Someone please keep calling the all the media you can to get out there and film.

That is the only thing that is holding them up.



Here is the address to the place for anyone reading and not responding to their actions to help:

TAKE 54 WEST OUT OF FORT SCOTT KANSAS 15-16 MILES. GO 1 MILE SOUTH ON 85TH STREET. YOU WILL REACH MAPLE ROAD. GO LEFT BACK WEST FOR 1 MILE TO 85TH. TAKE THIS SOUTH FOR 1 MILE TAKE THE CURVE LEFT AND THIS IS LIMESTONE. FARM IS STRAIGHT AHEAD ABOUT .5 MILE ON THE LEFT. YOU CANT MISS IT.

~In this case it is better to ask forgiveness then permission...time is of the essence~


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Mary it is my understanding that there are CMHR people there in KS now and that is how they know these horses are being moved or that they are trying to move them


----------



## MaryKansas

I've tried to find a way to make it to Uniontown today, but its not possible. However, first thing in the morning, I'll be heading down there along with a very dear friend....and our cameras!

Is it ok if I take a few phone numbers with us so we can call someone and give them an update of what we see there? If so, who would be the best person to call...and can someone PM me a number??


----------



## C G Minis

DOES ANY ONE HAVE A WAY TO CONTACT THE PERSON THAT TOOK THE FIRST PICTURES LAST MONTH?? IS SHE STILL INVOLVED??


----------



## Minimor

CG Minis--Ronnie is the person who took the first photos and yes, she is still there in the thick of things. She is one of the group that was to meet with the county attorney this morning.

I'm assuming that Ronnie is one of those now on the scene reporting about the Minis being moved and trying to find out where they are being taken.

It comes as no surprise to me that he is moving the horses. I just wish there was someone that could stop him, and someone that could and would overrule that useless sheriff.

someone on another board has warned all to be careful in Bourbon County. There are other things going on there, and this person says we have no idea of just how corrupt some of the officials may be. She is checking with relatives in the area to see if she can get any inside information about the people involved.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Then why wouldn't they be able to see where they are taken? Somebody has to be seeing what is going on one way or another if it is factual..... just can't stand the suspense and it sounding there is a consiracy and all. Seems if it is CMHR then we would be told it is. :no: Just too much heartbreak and feeling frustrated and angry over so many things that haven't been factual but thanks for your viewpoint on it. Mary



Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Mary it is my understanding that there are CMHR people there in KS now and that is how they know these horses are being moved or that they are trying to move them


----------



## EMB

Buckskin gal said:


> Then why wouldn't they be able to see where they are taken? Somebody has to be seeing what is going on one way or another if it is factual..... just can't stand the suspense and it sounding there is a consiracy and all. Seems if it is CMHR then we would be told it is. :no: Just too much heartbreak and feeling frustrated and angry over so many things that haven't been factual but thanks for your viewpoint on it. Mary
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary it is my understanding that there are CMHR people there in KS now and that is how they know these horses are being moved or that they are trying to move them
Click to expand...


*Mary I am with you on this. Enough of the intrigue. If CMHR has someone on the ground there then please say so. *


----------



## C G Minis

MARY KANSAS-HOW LONG WILL YOU BE IN UNIONTOWN?I LIVE 3 HOURS AWAY BUT CANNOT GO THERE UNTILL THURSDAY IF ANY ONE FROM KANSAS IS NEEDED THERE BY THEN. WHO KNOWS WHAT WILL BE THE MINIS FATE BY THEN :no: :no:


----------



## kaykay

I dont have any new info to add but please be patient!! I feel sure phone lines are ringing like crazy as they try to resolve this situation and as soon as they can someone will post


----------



## Mona

As per the post with informative CURRENT updates as they happen, Mary Lou has changed the pinned "contact info" topic at the top to also be used by Ginny of CMHR to copy/paste the current updates posted into the main thread. That way those that want to respond can do so in the main thread, and those seeking the current status ONLY, can view the updates at the top. *PLEASE, as per ML's request, no one is allowed to post replies in that pinned topic. It is for Ginny(CMHR President) only, to post updates to as she learns of them. Your cooperation will be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## MaryKansas

Speaking of corruption.....this was posted as a comment on the youtube video:

*tutautus (5 hours ago) Show Hide Marked as spam 0 (Reply) *

Ive heard that the person who is suppose to be doing something about this problem actually owns these minis'. Imagine that!

Of course, with so many "stories" being told by the Sheriff, its so hard to believe anything anymore...and people can post what they like on the internet and we have to sort out the truth, but is there any way to confirm or rebute the above claim? Who do you think they are referring to, the Sheriff himself maybe??

CG Minis....we will be leaving in the morning, getting there about 10 am or so (approximately) I dont know how long we will be staying, I do know that I need to be home by tomorrow late afternoon, my kids will be home from school. I wish I could pitch tent and stay for the duration, but thats not possible.


----------



## KanoasDestiny

I have a question...I just watched the Youtube video and it is stated that one of the males has cancer of the sheath. Did a vet diagnose/confirm that? (I haven't read all the responses here, so if it was stated, please forgive me).

The reason I ask is because my gelding currently has a summer sore and it often bleeds from his nipping at it. He is under a vet's care, and all is under control. But if a vet or the owner never confirmed that the little guy does indeed have cancer, it might hurt the situation to make accusations that have no merrit. Just something to be careful of.


----------



## AppyLover2

Mary many, many pages ago someone looked up records of Vern's mini ownership. I don't remember exactly what she found but I do remember that a huge number were registered in his name.

Another topic........while we're waiting for news.

In the past 3 days I've sent out a minimum of 26 emails. I received a response to 4 of them. One was from Fox4 when they told me they were heading for the farm and asked for pictures. The other 3 were automatic returns notifying me that the mail was not delivered because the House and Senate are not in session.

Has anyone received actual written replies.....even the ones that basically say don't call us, we'll call you?

Gotta say it's been a very frustrating experience!!


----------



## paintnthings

Earlier I posted that I was in contact with someone from Dreamhorse forum that was in KS. This is the e-mail she sent me today. Not much help, but another contact suggestion.

Yesterday I forwarded the link to one of the Horse rescues in Bourban County, they probably already had it/knew of it, and I forwarded the message to the Fort Scott Community College-rodeo coach. FSCC is right around the corner from Uniontown. There are lots of college age caring horse "kids" that would be appauled.


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

AppyLover2 said:


> Has anyone received actual written replies.....even the ones that basically say don't call us, we'll call you?



I have e-mailed many, and faxed as well as called. The only "1" response I got back was a blanket statement type of e-mail from Good Morning America just today.

From ABC Audience Relations:



To submit a story idea to one of the ABC News shows listed below, write a single page letter including your name, phone number, and address. Include photocopies of backup information. On the outside of the envelope, write "Story Idea." If a producer is interested in your story, he/she will contact you. Here are the show addresses:

20/20

147 Columbus Avenue

New York, NY 10023

Primetime

147 Columbus Avenue

New York, NY 10023

Nightline/This Week

1717 DeSales Street NW

Washington, DC 20036

World News With Charles Gibson

47 West 66th Street 2nd Floor

New York, NY 10023

Good Morning America

147 Columbus Avenue

New York, NY 10023

If you are submitting a Local news story:

-Go to ABC.com

-Go the very bottom of the screen and click on "LOCAL STATIONS"

-Follow the instructions on the map to find the local station e-mail, website, address and phone number.

Note: The Company's long-established policy does not allow us to accept for review or consideration any ideas, suggestions, or creative materials not solicited by us or our subsidiaries. Therefore, in the event that you have submitted such content, please be advised that the submission has been forwarded to the Company's legal department for handling.

This email has been sent to you from an outbound email account that will not accept inbound mail. Therefore, please do not respond to this email.


----------



## Robin1

It may be the best thing if Mr. Trembly moves the horses to another county as long as we know where they are going. It would mean a different sheriff to work with.

Robin


----------



## Cathy_H

> He told me if I want to come with a trailer to try and go for it and he wished me luck. He seemed in very good spirits too.
> Now WHY would he be in such good spirits?


 Because if the horses are being moved he will soon be rid of the problem (us)......... As I have stated twice here if the horses are moved he will not be held accountable for his inaction. He will claim ignorance as to where they are - no horses - no evidence - no further action possible.


----------



## Firefall

Awww, maybe thats why the sheriff is in a good mood, they are being moved out of his jurisdiction?


----------



## appymini

Is it possible someone reading the topics made him a offer her couldn`t refuse. Possible a good cash offer on the lot???


----------



## CandyB

The sheriff has been in office since 1984! Time to go

Source: http://www.bourboncountyks.org/pdf/Elected%20Off-History.pdf


----------



## Jacquee'

appymini said:


> Is it possible someone reading the topics made him a offer her couldn`t refuse. Possible a good cash offer on the lot???


If that were the case then why the secrecy? And wouldn't a new owner have a vet out for a health cert and so on? I admit it's a nice thought though.

The best thing is, Fox News was out there and shot some film. No one can say *THAT* was faked. It documents that the horses were there. Even if they are moved Fox News may want to do a follow-up story, and the sheriff will look pretty darn silly if someone took nearly 100 horses right out from under his supposed "watchful eye".

Here is the URL for two still captures from the Fox News video: http://www.beautiful-horses.com/vern.jpg and http://www.beautiful-horses.com/pregnantmare.jpg I am hosting these on my website if anyone wants to use them for evidence. They say Fox News right on them, no one can claim they are faked. Thanks to LindaB for doing the still captures.


----------



## CandyB

I'm digging people:

Harold Coleman asked commissioners if the County would waive the landfill dumping fee for a truck load of C&D from cleanup at the Hammond Community. Commissioners approved the request and notified the landfill of the person who will be driving it there.


----------



## HGFarm

C & D? What is that? When was this?

And holy cow, I see this is spreading on Craigslist all across the country now!!!! Denver to Philadelphia, etc....

Pretty funny too that H. Coleman donated a whopping $25.00 to the Kansas Governmental ETHICS Commission last year to Shirley Palmer who was apparently running for State Representative.


----------



## Buckskin gal

I suppose anything is possible and we can speculate but not the best thing to do. This is what confuses me:

[quote"WE ARE OUT OF TIME

Trembly is moving the horses.

We do not know where he is taking them unless someone follows him to see where they are going.

We have heard rumors of trucks and trailers out there but we do not know who it is: If it is Trembly or people who are protesting, or even possibly PETA is on the scene. We do not know.

We have also heard the horses will be remaining on the property under the "supervision" of the Sheriff, but we already know we cannot trust that statement is true either.

If anyone can get there please do so.

If the Sheriff was doing his job and upholding the law, he should have arrested Trembly by now and surrendered the horses to CHMR. We fear there will be no surrender of the horses to us or any other group at this point.

This post has been edited by Marty: Today, 12:24 PM quote]

First it is, "Trembly is moving the horses....." "We do no tknow where is is taking them......" but then it is

"We have heard rumors of trucks and trailers out there but we do not know who it is......."

Then: "If anyone can get there please do."

This is very confusing because we are then told CMHR is on the scene! If they are on the scene wouldn't they know if it is Trembly or not that is moving the horses and not guess that it may be PETA. NOW, DO THEY KNOW OR NOT KNOW who is moving the horses? Is it Trembly or not Trembly ......and if it is not known for sure and rumors are all we are getting then we have no facts.....

I wish someone did make him an offer on them....they couldn't have any worse owner than what they have now, from the looks of the pictures. I do not want to specualte and will just have to wait for the facts to come in. Mary



appymini said:


> Is it possible someone reading the topics made him a offer her couldn`t refuse. Possible a good cash offer on the lot???


----------



## Katiean

I re watched the fox 4 news story and Mr. Trembly did in fact say he was having the vets from KSU vet school were going to examine the horses on Tuesday. Today when I talked to the Sheriff he said it was not Mr. Trembly but the Sheriffs office that was having the horses looked at by the KSU Vet school on Thursday. Something is really rotten in Hazard. Boss Hog can't get his story strait. The next thing worse than an animal abuser is a lying Sheriff. I would not trust him if he were in my county.


----------



## lvponies

I think we all just to have some patience and wait for CMHR to tell us what they know. We all know we can't believe a word that comes out of the sheriff's mouth, so we just wait.....and hit the refresh button and hit it again, and again, and again....... :lol:


----------



## wendi leigh

I have been copied on the following two emails within the last two hours since the first rumor emerged about the horses being moved:

The first was from a rescue group in Kansas:



When I read the e-mail below
[refers to horses being moved]
, I immediately called the TV reporter working this case for KOAM television station out of Fort Scott, Kansas to ask what he knew about this.
 
He told me that he left the property just a little while ago and at that time there were no trucks or trailers there. He interviewed Vernon Trembly, owner of the horses (as did other reporters) and Vernon Trembly was explaining that the horses were skinny because of worms and that, yes, one horse had cancer, and he had only one horse with one eye (the other eye probably got poked out by a protruding limb or stump).
 
My guess is that the TV station with the helicopter would be one of the stations out of Kansas City, Missouri that has a helicopter. If, indeed, Trembly would try to move the horses, being able to monitor his movements with a helicopter would make him probably more reluctant to move them and would certain afford a clear view of where they were taken.
 
A news story is being prepared.
The second was from the HSUS representative in Kansas:



I am in contact with the sheriff and the county attorney. An independent veterinarian from KSU is supposed to further evaluate the horses. I have indicated our willingness, and they seem to be accepting of such, to work to remedy this situation in the best interest of the horses. I plan to continue working on this case to the best of my abilities.
I hope that the report of trucks and trailers was merely the news trucks on the property and that no horses are in fact being moved. I'll wait for the first hand report tomorrow from MaryKansas though before I know what to believe!!


----------



## HGFarm

Please have patience.... since there are 'others' reading this board that apparently take sympathy with poor Mr. Trembly and feel the sheriff is doing the 'right thing' then I am sure not ALL info is going to be pasted here. It would defeat the entire point.

Has anyone tried contacting any of these other officials in the county? The mayor of Ft Scott where the sheriff's office is and is the county seat? Others??

http://www.fortscott.com/community/government.asp


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

HGFarm said:


> Please have patience.... since there are 'others' reading this board ...........


Hmmmm, I wonder........could that possibly be why Mr. Sheriff is in a good mood? He's reading this post, and watching us get all worked up and worried.

Bad sheriff.............. :new_2gunsfiring_v1: BAD SHERIFF............. :new_2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

HGFarm said:


> Please have patience.... since there are 'others' reading this board that apparently take sympathy with poor Mr. Trembly and feel the sheriff is doing the 'right thing' then I am sure not ALL info is going to be pasted here. It would defeat the entire point.


Yes I think that is exactly the point(problem) he has his supporters and has from the get go remember go and read back from the beginning way before this got this much "outside" attention he was "warned" and tipped off from some who had been reading this forum and or knew him and I am sure somehow thru all of this he has gained more supporters.

As for the law enforcement.. I dont even know what to say even living in Los Angeles (and lets face it the LAPD doesnt have the best reputation for a reason) I try to remain respectful and thankful to those who opt to do that job even though plenty of times I have been given reason not to - you know that few bad apples ruining the whole bunch thing but .....Ijust really am not sure what the motivation here is to do nothing, to prove "us" a bunch of crazy hysterical women when bottom line facts are facts and how does one explain that his horses are the only farm in the WHOLE country with SEVERAL in fact MANY 45-50 yr old horses a whole herd of them come on now any law enforcement training would have to come back to if it simply doesnt make sense odds are it isnt true


----------



## runamuk

> I have been copied on the following two emails within the last two hours since the first rumor emerged about the horses being moved:
> The first was from a rescue group in Kansas:
> 
> When I read the e-mail below [refers to horses being moved], I immediately called the TV reporter working this case for KOAM television station out of Fort Scott, Kansas to ask what he knew about this.
> 
> He told me that he left the property just a little while ago and at that time there were no trucks or trailers there. He interviewed Vernon Trembly, owner of the horses (as did other reporters) and Vernon Trembly was explaining that the horses were skinny because of worms and that, yes, one horse had cancer, and he had only one horse with one eye (the other eye probably got poked out by a protruding limb or stump).
> 
> My guess is that the TV station with the helicopter would be one of the stations out of Kansas City, Missouri that has a helicopter. If, indeed, Trembly would try to move the horses, being able to monitor his movements with a helicopter would make him probably more reluctant to move them and would certain afford a clear view of where they were taken.
> 
> A news story is being prepared.


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Danielle_E.

Until we know the "facts" as to what is happening on site at the moment or not, we are like in a revolving door, just going around and around and around




: and we can speculate till kingdom come but it won't get us anywhere. There is not much more we can do until we get an update from someone in the know, Ginny or other members that at the front of this. I know that this evening I am going to sit down and compose a blanket "letter to the Editor" and submit to the various papers in Kansas, basically an "open letter" to Sherriff Coleman, asking him point blank some questions on his handling of this entire situation and hopefully, in a tactful way, letting the constituents of that county know that they are not being well served by this sheriff. I have no idea if the position of sheriff is appointed or elected but the hard facts are showing that the people who reside within that county have a sheriff that is not serving them well, nor is he following the law which is was hired to do. We can't let the people in Kansas forget what a "black-eye" this sheriff has given to that State, not only in the U.S. but in Canada, Australia, Europe. My personal belief is I think something will come of all of this. Perhaps they won't be removed from the property at this time but be seized on site and treated. I think some of the best friends to those horses right now, besides CMHR are the other rescues in the area that are stepping up to the plate, they know the laws of Kansas perhaps more than non kansas residents. Having seen the pictures and the severity that this has taken on these horses, I don't think they need to be moved long distances until they are much healthier. Moving them great distances at the moment may be very detrimental to them. I also personally think, and I am not a vet by any means, that perhaps putting them on a mega worming program, as Mr. Trembly insists is the only problem they have, might kill them. I am anxious to hear what the KSU vet says about all of this.


----------



## HobbsFarm

KanoasDestiny said:


> I have a question...I just watched the Youtube video and it is stated that one of the males has cancer of the sheath. Did a vet diagnose/confirm that? (I haven't read all the responses here, so if it was stated, please forgive me).
> The reason I ask is because my gelding currently has a summer sore and it often bleeds from his nipping at it. He is under a vet's care, and all is under control. But if a vet or the owner never confirmed that the little guy does indeed have cancer, it might hurt the situation to make accusations that have no merrit. Just something to be careful of.


The information on the little gelding came straight from Trembly himself. I wouldn't dare speculate about something like that or post hear-say. :no:

Shannon


----------



## KanoasDestiny

Thank you so much for answering.



I was just curious because truthfully, Gideon's leg has looked like that a time or two, and I'd hate for someone to assume he had cancer. And unfortunately, the stupid flies refuse to leave him alone, making the situation so much worse!!! I've been trying to keep up with this situation and all the posts, but it just gets sooo hard when there's over a thousand to read.



: You all are doing a great job with bringing this to the public's attention!!! Keep up the great work.



mini_lover said:


> KanoasDestiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question...I just watched the Youtube video and it is stated that one of the males has cancer of the sheath. Did a vet diagnose/confirm that? (I haven't read all the responses here, so if it was stated, please forgive me).
> The reason I ask is because my gelding currently has a summer sore and it often bleeds from his nipping at it. He is under a vet's care, and all is under control. But if a vet or the owner never confirmed that the little guy does indeed have cancer, it might hurt the situation to make accusations that have no merrit. Just something to be careful of.
> 
> 
> 
> The information on the little gelding came straight from Trembly himself. I wouldn't dare speculate about something like that or post hear-say. :no:
> 
> Shannon
Click to expand...


----------



## HGFarm

You guys are too funny, do you still really believe a vet from KSU is even coming?? :no: I really have my doubts- look who the information came from!!


----------



## albahurst

Any licensed (KS licensed) rescue facilities, vets, etc please contact me by PM asap!!!

Peggy


----------



## MaryKansas

Nothing has been on Fox 4 news yet...apparently they think that a train derailment and leaking toxic chemicals is more important than the horses...LOL

(Ok, that was merely my attempt at some dry humor....nothing funny about the leak, and no one was seriously injured!!)

Just trying to lighten the mood just a bit.




:


----------



## Cathy_H

> Harold Coleman asked commissioners if the County would waive the landfill dumping fee for a truck load of C&D from cleanup at the Hammond Community. Commissioners approved the request and notified the landfill of the person who will be driving it there.


................... C & D - I hope this is not a load of Cold & Dead animals. Has anyone seen any dead animals on his property? ....... Could the trucks, trailers be for dead animals & some of that trash laying everywhere? Anyone in Kansas want to check out the dump?


----------



## runamuk

Cathy_H said:


> Harold Coleman asked commissioners if the County would waive the landfill dumping fee for a truck load of C&D from cleanup at the Hammond Community. Commissioners approved the request and notified the landfill of the person who will be driving it there.
> 
> 
> 
> ................... C & D - I hope this is not a load of Cold & Dead animals. Has anyone seen any dead animals on his property? ....... Could the trucks, trailers be for dead animals & some of that trash laying everywhere? Anyone in Kansas want to check out the dump?
Click to expand...

LOL

come on guys

C&D is CONSTRUCTION & DEMOLITION


----------



## AppyLover2

The good news is that evidently there were other TV stations there today.

The saying "It ain't over till the fat lady sings"........Well I don't hear any fat lady isn't singing yet!!


----------



## MaryKansas

THANK YOU RUNAMUK!!! :bgrin


----------



## Kari

I've been contacting media, and trying to get something done. Nothing yet....





Someone told me ALF is there and have gotten one so far. True? IDk.

Kari


----------



## Cathy_H

> C&D is CONSTRUCTION & DEMOLITION


 ---- Ok folks forget I said that, but truthfully that was the first thought that came into my mind.............. From what the people have said that have actually talked to the sherriff I think I would have to see it to believe it.


----------



## AppyLover2

The evening news is over in the midwest. Did anybody see anything on any of the stations????

Cathy H - That was my first thought too.

Kari - I don't know who ALF is, but I don't think there's anyone here who could either confirm nor deny it. We're all waiting to hear what's happening.


----------



## MaryKansas

AppyLover2 said:


> The evening news is over in the midwest. Did anybody see anything on any of the stations????
> 
> Cathy H - That was my first thought too.
> 
> Kari - I don't know who ALF is, but I don't think there's anyone here who could either confirm nor deny it. We're all waiting to hear what's happening.


Nothing was shown on Fox 4, I'll watch the 9 pm broadcast and again at 10.


----------



## Marty

_This is very confusing because we are then told CMHR is on the scene! _

Who told you that?

Never mind, doesn't matter.

And yes we had reports of trucks and trailers out there etc. but it was not us! If it was us I think I'd know it. We do not know who that is/was.......could have been anyone.

Someone also mentioned "conspiracy"

Yes there is a conspiracy going on all right and we know who is behind it too don't we?


----------



## HGFarm

I thought maybe C and D was 'Carcasses and Debri'. Had me worried there for a minute!


----------



## Marty

oh crap


----------



## Buckskin gal

Still confused :

" URGENT UPDATE: AS PER VIRGINIA



WE ARE OUT OF TIME

Trembly is moving the horses.

We do not know where he is taking them unless someone follows him to see where they are going. ""

If Trembly was seen moving the horses wouldn't the trucks been his or ones doing it for him? 



Marty said:


> And yes we had reports of trucks and trailers out there etc. but it was not us! If it was us I think I'd know it. We do not know who that is/was.......could have been anyone.
> 
> Someone also mentioned "conspiracy"
> 
> Yes there is a conspiracy going on all right and we know who is behind it too don't we?


----------



## Marty

That was this morning Mary as per a phone call from Virginia

She should be here soon for an update


----------



## Danielle_E.

Nobody give up!!!!! When things get tough, well that is when we have to get tougher!!!! Let's just wait and see what the update is, and then go from there, and if we have to start inundating again, faxing till they are so sick and tired of hearing from all of us... tough noonies. I am not about to give up, and neither should anyone else. They want us to feel discouraged, they want us to just go away..... they are trying to wear us down, DON'T LET THEM!!!! Just look at the pictures of those minis..... you CAN'T GIVE UP EVERYONE!!! Don't let these b!%@%$^$ get away with this.


----------



## AppyLover2

Not giving up here Danielle. At this point I'm seriously considering going out there tomorrow to see what's going on. I'm about 3 1/2 hours from there. Mary-Kansas I may very well see you there.


----------



## virginia

Update, at least to the best of my ability!

I've had 8 people contact me that were in touch with the Sheriff today. Each had a different story to tell. So I won't go there.

The DA refused to file a complaint because 1, the Sheriff hasn't filed a report with them 2, Ronni is not a registered Rescue recognized in Kansas. and 3 I forget but you get the picture. The HSUS did not accompany Ronni to the DAs but she was accompanied by a reporter from KOANTV.

The rporter later went to the farm and interviewed Mr Trembly. I do not know the outcome but some of you probably do by now. I understand that two news groups were there. So something must be on TV by now.

The latest story from the SO is that they will seize the minis on Thursday and will have Mr Trembly surrender the worst ones to a rescue. I'll believe that when I see it, but I'm hoping.

CMHR is not on site and so far we have not been able to get someone to go there to tell us what is happening at the farm. Rumor reached us today that Mr Trembly is moving his herd to an undisclosed pasture. The SO (in another one of his stories) has said that they are rotating pastres so the minis (who are not starving ) can eat. God I hope not...green pasture at this point will kill them.

On a good note and it is a good one I hope. Another Kansas Rescue that is registered and recognized by the state of Kansas is stepping up and is going to attempt to file the complaint with the DA in Ft Scott. We will know by tomorrow afternoon if they are successful. For now, they do not want their name published, so do not ask me. If the DA still won't file charges then Vickiis going to file an action asking for the minis to be examined by an independent Vet hired by CMHR if we can find one!! HELP!!

There will be someone from the other rescue there at the farm tomorrow so we can get an update. I will probably be going to Kansas on Friday depending on how things work out tomorrow.

That in a nutshell is the update. Wish it were better. We are all in this for the long haul. More tomorrow!

Ginny St Pierre, President, CMHR


----------



## Minimor

> Someone told me ALF is there and have gotten one so far. True?


If ALF is there I'd be surprised if they came away with only one... 
unless of course they'll go back one dark night & get the rest? One would not be up to speed for them.

For those of you that don't know, ALF is the Animal Liberation Front. I haven't heard of them in years but I guess they're still around. ALF


----------



## EMB

*Thanks for the update Ginny. It answers some questions but poses others.*

Did the Sheriff tell you or another rescue directly that some of the horses will be surrendered on Thursday? Of course one then has to ask...why wait until Thursday? Perhaps I have too many suspicious vertebrae but on this last point I can't help myself.

Lastly, and this is of some concern to me. Is the focus shifting from having the horses seized to the laying of charges? It just seems to me that things become incredibly more complex and protracted if that's the case. My personal feeling is worry about the horses first and let the wheels of justice grind as slowly as they will with respect to Trembly.


----------



## Marty

I hate the legal system sometimes.

We are talking again about filing papers and more red tape and rumors back and forth while the horses are hungry and need a vet and shelter.

Are hands are tied yet again.

I feel so helpless.

We need an window of opportunity.

I just don't know when one will ever open for these little guys.

There must be a way..........


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Thank you, Ginny, for the update! Thank you Lonnie and the reporter!

I hope that MaryKansas has contacted you or other CMHR officers, as she had reported earlier that she is going there tomorrow.

May I ask why Mary from HSUS or another rep did not attend the meeting today? I was so very hopeful about that.


----------



## EMB

*Holy cow people!*

Run this search on Google! Absolutely amazing! :aktion033:

Kansas starving miniature horses


----------



## Danielle_E.

Marty, I am starting to think that the "convoy" thing....

Time to seriously think of buying a plane ticket and asking for some time off from work.

Ginny, was there any word from anyone there today that the minis have been fed and watered or has Mr. T. still not done anything at this point or the sheriff himself? I truly feel we need someone there, some volunteers, etc. to take date stamped videos and pictures. Also, what is the weather like in Kansas at this time. You say they are moving them to another location, some of them. Is there still decent pasture for them to eat or are we just being appeased... why is he not feeding hay? I know the answer to that one, he doesn't have the money to FEED THEM TO START WITH!!!


----------



## AppyLover2

With news cameras out there today I expect it's a pretty safe bet that they at least had water.

The temperature in this area has been higher than normal (upper 80s). A cool front set in yesterday. Later this week they're calling for lows in the 40s. I'm about 200 miles from there.


----------



## Marty

_Marty, I am starting to think that the "convoy" thing...._

Right, but that would have been illegal




: but it would have solved the whole problem too.

Dani, they are not going to feed these horses.

If they do, it won't last.

I don't know anything else exept this whole thing is a crime and they are getting away with it because they know they can.


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## MaryKansas

sre...you forgot the banjo music playing in the background! LOL

Its time for the news again here in Kansas City....still nothing mentioned about the horses, not even the little teaser lines they do before going to commercial. I'm trying to find other stations and newspapers online, but so far, havent found any updated articles.

Has anyone heard anything on the Pittsburgh Kansas stations??


----------



## Marty

Here's a desperate idea;

I don't have any better ideas

Does anyone?

*County Commissioners number: 620-223-3800. They meet on Mondays and Fridays.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Susan O. posted that she did talk with him, but was not able to get him to agree to give up horses at this time.

This is hard for me to say because I hurt for those minis but I sure hope no one donates feed to this man. It's a quick fix for him and I'm so afraid that as soon as all this dies down things will go back to just the way they are now. Why wouldn't they?


----------



## AppyLover2

Sre - I spoke with Kathy Grissum yesterday. She assured me she is on board. Last I heard she was going to call Ginny with some ideas.

Gotta agree with and share your concerns about going out there alone. Told someone today I'm not real crazy about the idea of getting this old butt thrown in Sheriff Colemans jail.


----------



## Marty

_Lastly, and this is of some concern to me. Is the focus shifting from having the horses seized to the laying of charges? _

The way I see it, yes and no. Vicki is acting as our legal advisor and we of course CHMR has been trying to go "by the book" and not do anything wrong, and take the proper legal steps which in the long run, would have hopefully gotten us a seizure.

On a personal note, I just wanted the horses out of there legal or otherwise


----------



## Bootsie

Reijel's Mom said:


> Susan O. posted that she did talk with him, but was not able to get him to agree to give up horses at this time.
> 
> This is hard for me to say because I hurt for those minis but I sure hope no one donates feed to this man. It's a quick fix for him and I'm so afraid that as soon as all this dies down things will go back to just the way they are now. Why wouldn't they?


I can't justify why we should not want these poor horses fed and watered when all I can think of is how pathetic they are, so hungry and thirsty. So abandoned. If I could I would be feeding them and watering them- Trembly be d----d. I believe the legal system will eventually win out. But what good is the win if the horses are dead?

A little food and water is not going to pull the old coot's n-ts out of the fire. With Ronni's help letting us know what is going on, we will continue to heap the coals on his head.

I am praying that the good folks of Uniontown will take it upon themselves to take care of the minis. As far as I know the only villians in Uniontown are Trembly and the sheriff.

Be honest- could you be around them and not try to give them something to eat or something to drink.

Just go without a drink for as long as you can and then start thinking about wanting that drink of water, it will drive you insane.

I plan to go there on Thursday- just to take a look see. If I see empty water buckets, you can be sure I will put water in them. Now look into your heart and tell me you would not do the same.

Faye


----------



## virginia

I'm with Marty, I want them out of there one way or another. Right now however (and I hate Howevers) we have to at least try the legal system, unless you want to bail the whole of CMHR out of jail. We can't do much from in there. Other rescues are helping us, I just can't say who yet.

There will be a presence tomorrow at the farm from the other rescue and from CMHR. I may need someone to check on the farm on Thursday but I hope to be there myself on Friday. It depends on whether or not the other rescue succeeds. If we wind up filing the Action against the Sheriff and Mr T and if it's successful, they will have to tell us where the minis are that may have been moved. We don't know yet if any were moved. Like I said I sur hope not cause if they are put on a green feild of grass, it will kill them.

Sheriff...Mr Trembly did you read that???. Green grass will KILL the minis, it wil make them founder. They need to be dry lotted with specialized feeding in order for them to recover from STARVATION and I'm sure an over load of worms!

As for HSUS, they talked to the Sheriff before going to the DAs and were assured everything was under control and would be taken care of by Thursday. So they did not accompany Ronni and the reporter.

'm exhausted so I'm going to bed. Wish the KS Minis could be as well fed and comfortable as I am. Winter is coming!

Ginny


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## windemereminis

In response to sre-showtime. I called Victor McMullen today. He was talking on the other

line to someone about the horses so we didn't talk long, however, I do know that he hasn't

given up and is working with others to help the horses. He said the Humane Society of the

US filed a complaint, but as I said we were unable to talk so I got no further details. I haven't

been able to keep up with the recent posts so I wasn't aware whether or not this is something

that has been discussed.

Also, I recall in the beginning posts there was someone who said they lived down the road

from where the horses are pastured. Is this person able to keep everyone updated on

what is going on since they would only have to drive down the road?

Janet


----------



## CandyB

Ginni/Ginny/Sharon whoever is on and in the know:

http://www.userl.org/

A friend just contacted me with their site. Said thought they had offices all over...there is a neglect form you can fill out..I figured it best to come from one of you and not me but I will fill it out if you want me to.. :aktion033:


----------



## Jacquee'

Has anyone talked to the DA? I was told this was the person the sheriff had to answer to.

In my county we had a severe abuse case and it had to go to the DA because the sheriff would do nothing. So I was told that the DA is the person to politely contact and ask about progress.

I was also told that the US Human Society was on the case. I was told they would not give up.


----------



## Danielle_E.

to the question about if someone contacted



> Eric Thompson- certified equine inspector


. Yes on the weekend I sent him an email, never even received an acknowledgement email back. I am working on my "open letter to Sheriff Coleman" which I will be sending to every newspaper I can think of around and in Kansas. I want residents in kansas and surounding states to think long and hard when they elect officials, I want the Governor of Kansas to explain to the people of Kansas why laws are made and it seems some county Sheriff feels he is above that law.. I thought "justice for all" meant just that, justice for all under the law and the law states very clearly in the state of Kansas that this IS animal cruelty and is punishable by law. I certainly wouldn't want to live in a county where the sheriff decides which law he is going to apply, just because he can. Someone has to be above the Sheriff and that someone (if it's the DA) has to have someone he or she answers to, follow the ladder and go to the top if need be.


----------



## runamuk

Bootsie said:


> Reijel's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan O. posted that she did talk with him, but was not able to get him to agree to give up horses at this time.
> 
> This is hard for me to say because I hurt for those minis but I sure hope no one donates feed to this man. It's a quick fix for him and I'm so afraid that as soon as all this dies down things will go back to just the way they are now. Why wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't justify why we should not want these poor horses fed and watered when all I can think of is how pathetic they are, so hungry and thirsty. So abandoned. If I could I would be feeding them and watering them- Trembly be d----d. I believe the legal system will eventually win out. But what good is the win if the horses are dead?
> 
> A little food and water is not going to pull the old coot's n-ts out of the fire. With Ronni's help letting us know what is going on, we will continue to heap the coals on his head.
> 
> I am praying that the good folks of Uniontown will take it upon themselves to take care of the minis. As far as I know the only villians in Uniontown are Trembly and the sheriff.
> 
> Be honest- could you be around them and not try to give them something to eat or something to drink.
> 
> Just go without a drink for as long as you can and then start thinking about wanting that drink of water, it will drive you insane.
> 
> I plan to go there on Thursday- just to take a look see. If I see empty water buckets, you can be sure I will put water in them. Now look into your heart and tell me you would not do the same.
> 
> Faye
Click to expand...

Yes I have to say I would do nothing.....the reason is I watched horses end up dying because people did just that fed and watered when the wheels of justice were rusted and not moving. The act of feeding them cost alot of people months of work to try and get a seizure. In the ensuing months more horses died than would have if it had been left as it was.

I have also been party to a seizure where only one horse was removed after 6 months and we ended up paying 1500 to buy the other one as the courts would not force the release. Several years later the originally seized one was humanely euthanized as his feet were completely ruined and no amount of special shoeing, diets etc could ever repair the damage. The other is happily living with a herd and fat and sassy.

Years ago I played the part of the eyes and drove by a starving horse ....a skeleton covered with some hair tied to a tree.....multiple times a day with a camera until the guy tried to shoot me....yes I had a shotgun pointed at me while in my car on the shoulder of a public road. We spent 4 months no internet back then going in circles....then one day the horse disappeared.......

Lets see it took six months to get a herd of mares seized meanwhile they were dying many foals drown in the pond on the property that had become a mudhole. 1 of the mares I still am in contact with her owners.

Another case took 8 months then a year later most of the horses were returned to the owner (due to very minor mistakes on the part of the rescuers) only to be seized again a couple years later.

So although it seems this is moving too slowly it actually is moving. And the only way to prevent it happening again is to follow the laws of the state/county.


----------



## Danielle_E.

http://www.hsus.org/web-files/PDF/state_cruelty_chart.pdf


----------



## LittleRibbie

I have been out of town for the last week and am just starting to catch up on all thats been happening. I think we were on page 60 when I left. Please forgive me if someone has already thought of this as I have not read all posts but...has anyone contacted the Chamber of Commerce for Unionville or the closest town. Chamber members are often business owners that want to promote a happy,healthy,safe and drug free town. Their own businesses depend on this....I know from experience ( Im a local member ) that we act quickly not to cover up but to correct any wrongs when they happen around here and that, most certainly, includes elected and hired officials. We need to let the people that live,work and go to school in this town know what is happening... right under their noses...on their street....in their fields. I will now try to locate address for their local C of C and hope others too will bombard them w/emails.

Heidi


----------



## Marty

If you guys scroll back here through the archives a few pages, you'll find that many of your questions have already been answered.

_ DO y'all ever get creative???_

I am totally for getting creative


----------



## Danielle_E.

> And the only way to prevent it happening again is to follow the laws of the state/county.


NO! The only way to prevent this from happening over and over again and putting up with the slow wheels..... is to change the laws and ensure that your officials in power are held accountable for not enacting the laws that were brought in. Being apathetic and just accepting this is not the way to go, sorry. Otherwise why bother having laws at all.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

A friend of mine sent me a link to *this article*.

Also, what about *Pet-Abuse.com*............don't know if this has been mentioned before.


----------



## MaryKansas

I can see it now Marty....get a convoy of the truckers and a gang of bikers to create a disturbance at one end of town while "mysteriously" the horses get abducted by aliens on the other side of town!! LOL (I have a very creative son, too)


----------



## Danielle_E.

I posted this link earlier today, it's a conviction of two individuals on cruelty charges for the minis in their care. Please read the beginning and tell me if the description of the conditions the horses found themselves in, lack of water, etc. is any different than what is going on in Uniontown at the moment. I do not see much of a difference, if anything the Uniontown case is worse. Notice as well that it did not take a rescue organization like CMHR or other for the wheels of justice to be put in place. The DA needs to read this precedent and answer to why he/she will not at least mandate that a state veterinarian should investigate and report - leave the sheriff out of it because we all know where his allegiance lies and it's not to uphold the laws of his county, that's for sure.

http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/4823/MA/US/


----------



## CyndiD

Sorry..I should have been THINKING instead of typing.

I did not mean to offend the GOOD people of Kansas but this waiting while the horses suffer got to me and I am sorry if I offended anyone.....


----------



## runamuk

Danielle_E. said:


> And the only way to prevent it happening again is to follow the laws of the state/county.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! The only way to prevent this from happening over and over again and putting up with the slow wheels..... is to change the laws and ensure that your officials in power are held accountable for not enacting the laws that were brought in. Being apathetic and just accepting this is not the way to go, sorry. Otherwise why bother having laws at all.
Click to expand...


I have yet to figure out exactly how changing the laws or making new ones will help if the ones that exist aren't being enforced




:



:



:

What we are experiencing is what is so wrong in this country....existing laws do not get enforced so people rush to pass new laws........we need to keep pressuring these people to enforce the laws on their books....

there is nothing APATHETIC about continuing to try and get the authorities to do their job.


----------



## Danielle_E.

This is near the end of the article



> In a confrontation outside the courthouse Friday, Arnowitz told nearly a dozen trainers and breeders who have questioned his treatment of the horses that, while the horses had lost significant weight during the winter, his veterinarian had determined that their health had improved.
> ''They love me, and I love them," he said of his horses.


Gee, doesn't that just sound a tad familiar reasoning "I just love them, more than life"



> there is nothing APATHETIC about continuing to try and get the authorities to do their job.


 To me there is apathy when you say, well that is just the way it is, nothing can be done about, so just work within the law. The law? The law is not being followed in this case, the supposed law, the Sheriff refuses to follow any logic and enact the laws of the state. Sorry, doesn't make any sense to me whatsoever. We keep getting told that the person who can do something in this care, the Sheriff, heck we found today he hasn't even reported this to anyone..... so we should all just state to everyone here, don't worry, just let this ride, that is just the way it is.. eventually something might happen...maybe.
Perhaps the law stating that in the case where the Sheriff is the end all and be all of making a choice on animal abuse that the law could state that any received complaint must be filed with the DA office for reference should additional information come to light and that an investigation needs to be requested by the DA to either prove or disprove the validity of the complaint.

That would solve the problem of this sheriff not having done a darn thing at all. Without the sheriff at this point, no complaint, no state vet, NOTHING! no further investigation, horses still starving....perhaps dying


----------



## Buckskin gal

Good for you Faye...I too would not withold food from them for that is being just as bad as Trembly is doing. :no: :no: I think there are others who are very concerned abou tese minis and I think they are doing something also...I keep praying because I can't give up hope for them. Mary



Bootsie said:


> Reijel's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan O. posted that she did talk with him, but was not able to get him to agree to give up horses at this time.
> 
> This is hard for me to say because I hurt for those minis but I sure hope no one donates feed to this man. It's a quick fix for him and I'm so afraid that as soon as all this dies down things will go back to just the way they are now. Why wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't justify why we should not want these poor horses fed and watered when all I can think of is how pathetic they are, so hungry and thirsty. So abandoned. If I could I would be feeding them and watering them- Trembly be d----d. I believe the legal system will eventually win out. But what good is the win if the horses are dead?
> 
> A little food and water is not going to pull the old coot's n-ts out of the fire. With Ronni's help letting us know what is going on, we will continue to heap the coals on his head.
> 
> I am praying that the good folks of Uniontown will take it upon themselves to take care of the minis. As far as I know the only villians in Uniontown are Trembly and the sheriff.
> 
> Be honest- could you be around them and not try to give them something to eat or something to drink.
> 
> Just go without a drink for as long as you can and then start thinking about wanting that drink of water, it will drive you insane.
> 
> I plan to go there on Thursday- just to take a look see. If I see empty water buckets, you can be sure I will put water in them. Now look into your heart and tell me you would not do the same.
> 
> Faye
Click to expand...


----------



## Marty

Does anyone here have access to the AMHA-AMHR studbook to see if Trembly or Coleman have horses in their names?


----------



## Danielle_E.

Vicki, can some of these convictions of abuse in the state of Kansas or other states that have the same laws perhaps be used if it gets to that point as showing a precedent? Can these be shown to the DA by the rescue going in there tomorrow to see the DA?


----------



## runamuk

Danielle_E. said:


> This is near the end of the article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a confrontation outside the courthouse Friday, Arnowitz told nearly a dozen trainers and breeders who have questioned his treatment of the horses that, while the horses had lost significant weight during the winter, his veterinarian had determined that their health had improved.
> ''They love me, and I love them," he said of his horses.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, doesn't that just sound a tad familiar reasoning "I just love them, more than life"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing APATHETIC about continuing to try and get the authorities to do their job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To me there is apathy when you say, well that is just the way it is, nothing can be done about, so just work within the law. The law? The law is not being followed in this case, the supposed law, the Sheriff refuses to follow any logic and enact the laws of the state. Sorry, doesn't make any sense to me whatsoever. We keep getting told that the person who can do something in this care, the Sheriff, heck we found today he hasn't even reported this to anyone..... so we should all just state to everyone here, don't worry, just let this ride, that is just the way it is.. eventually something might happen...maybe.
Click to expand...

If you carefully read the case you cited you will discover the horses were never removed. The neglect had been going on for several years.

I believe it has been stated that there is a rescue that is trying to file complaint/charges.......it has to be a kansas registered rescue........in the meantime I believe everyone here is still putting the screws to both the sheriff and the DA. Short of breaking the law and committing horse theft, this is where its at.....and I am sure the sheriffs phone will continue to ring off the hook starting first thing tomorrow morning. Tracking down the various senators and house reps has proved more difficult as they are not in session and many do not have easy to find home email/fax.........some go so far as to just bounce their mail while out of session a few have nice form letters on auto responder.......

This is another exercise in american law and justice and politics


----------



## AppyLover2

Here's an interesting link. Seems the Kansas Governor has passed some animal cruelty laws since she's been in office. Wonder why she isn't interested in seeing that they're enforced.

http://network.bestfriends.org/kansas/news/3053.html[/url]

Another article says in 2005 she was named by Time Magazine as one of the "5 Best Governors in America".

Marty, pages and pages ago.....somewhere before page 56 somebody already posted what she found. As I remember there were quite a few in Verns name.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Isn't there any one at all that can go there and watch what is going on? Documentation each day is very important...we can't just speculate and listen to rumors...can money be used from the contributions to see that someone is watching? Mary


----------



## Danielle_E.

Can someone tell me who the Senator is for this area in Kansas? I have found a list but it only gives the names and the district number. What number is applied to this district?? Has anyone contact the senator for the district this falls under?

http://www.kslegislature.org/legsrv-senate/searchSenate.do


----------



## Marty

_Isn't there any one at all that can go there and watch what is going on?_

Yes Virginia already addresed this tonite


----------



## AppyLover2

Danielle

US Senator Sam Brownback

US Senator Pat Roberts

State Senator (didn't write first name) Barone - House and Senate are not in session, but he does have a business email address.

Sent messages to all of them. No response. Hope you have better luck!!


----------



## Danielle_E.

> This is another exercise in american law and justice and politics


Yes I see that. Well I am off to bed. There is a situation not far from me that I was not aware of pertaiining to some horses, apparently this individual's neighbours have filed complaints, investigation was done by our Humane Society and provisions put in place and because of my proximity I am now taking much more walks in that area just to keep an eye out. We are lucky here that the Humane Society has the power to investigate on a complaint from a citizen and also has the power of seizure. I truly hope that someday that perhaps this will be the case for the states in the U.S. Some may have that power now but perhaps all state Humane Societies should have that power as they truly are the ones that are out there solely for the sake of animals.

Nite all and lets hope tomorrow brings some good news for these minis.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Ginny gave you a good update. I have been in contact with a bunch of folks today. I appreciate everyone's help. Remember that Jess had posted that the horses had been given some hay and water. With the uproar the sheriff has had to deal with and the intense focus of us, the media and so far 2 vets I cannot imagine that they are without at least hay and water right now. That is not the present problem. The present problem is that they need more than hay and water. They need a more intense and more permanent solution.

Ideally the local law enforcment, ie the sheriff in this case, would have filed charges and taken the horses when apprised of the breach of the law. The problem arose when the sheriff failed to respond with a legal action and instead has tried to handle it privately. Going over the ahead of the law enforcement agent designated to enforce the statute is not an easy proposition when most of the voices are from out of state and out of the country. It is not that the wonderful mini lovers in Kansas have not tried as well but it is easy for the sheriff to ignore folks from other parts of the state.

We are finding ways around the issue that will result in no one in our groups going to jail and without making Vern look like a picked on good ol boy. The charges presented today to the county attorney (referred to as the DA) weren't accepted, however, the representative of the licensed organization to go to file the charges was pulled back by her powers that be and did not go. The courageous folks who did go did not fit within the definition under Kansas law of who could file charges. The county attorney's office then referred the complaint back to the law enforcement officer who is charged with that duty: the sheriff.

We now have a coordinated effort with another Kansas licensed rescue group who are going to have their board members gather their evidence and go back to the county attorney, hopefully tomorrow. They are also authorized under the statute in an equal level with the local law enforcement to bring charges and to seize the horses. The problem is that if they take the horses and charges do not follow they could be sued for the return ofthe horses and we are in a worse position than before. (there would be a court order recorded giving the horses to Trembly.) The best way is to go the route of filing charges first and then seizing the horses.

If that fails and it could - then we are faced with filing our own civil action as a mandatory injunction to allow an independent vet exam, to restrict the movement of the horses, and to allow seizure of the horses for rehabilitation during the pendency of any charges to permanently take the horses and goats from the owner. We have courageous individuals and dedicated organizations all from Kansas stepping up to place their names on the motion for injunctive relief if we need to file it. I know I have missed many Kansas activist mini lovers who will want to be included on the motion as movants. Please email me with your full name, address, county of residence, telephone and email.

We are making progress on veterinary assistance from KSU. We cannot confirm that the sheriff ever made an appointment for a KSU vet to see the horses on Thursday. I imagine him standing in front of the socker bopper midway game at a carnival just hitting inquiries with what they want to hear as soon as their heads pop up and not really getting anything done. It would be great if he did have that arranged it would get him closer to filing charges but who knows.

We have heard that the horses were moved to other pastures, but do not have confirmation of that. They can't hide the horses because a judge will order the sheriff and Trembly to disclose where they are so that is not an issue. I share Ginny's fear that they will die from the sudden diet change. Many of us have rehabbed starving horses and know what intensive and careful management ot takes to get them back to full pasture and full feed. It is out of our hands at this moment and we can only pray that someone who has some wit about them is looking out for them.

It's not over until Trembly no longer has any animals in his care.

We need to keep the energy level and attention up all the way.


----------



## Buckskin gal

You give me hope!

e name='Dorrie & Frank' date='Oct 9 2007, 10:28 PM' post='896413']

It's not over until Trembly no longer has any animals in his care.We need to keep the energy level and attention up all the way.


----------



## HGFarm

I personally want to thank those that have come forward there to help and are spending hours on the phone, computer and anything else they can do to help these little guys.

MARTY***, I have posted the info here a couple of times but I am sure it's buried. There are 158 horses registered in Vern's name, or under the names of Vern and Mary Trembly with AMHA on the new stud book online. Two are listed from 1977 as the oldest. I do not show ANY have been registered since 2000 and there were five registered that year. NO horses ever registered in his name, if the stud book is working correctly, have been reported as deceased- ever. According to it, all 158 are still alive and well. Yeah right.

There are 13 listed under AMHR of varying ages from 1977 to 1999. Nothing registered after.

He cant afford to feed them OR register them.

There are no horses registered to Mr. Coleman.

**Silverdollar, ha, pick me up on your way by!!


----------



## Marty

Thanks HG< I just had this wild idea that maybe Coleman owned some of them too


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Hey Kansas folks you need to be proud of the grass roots efforts you have mounted to overcome a difficult situation. There are plenty of spaces available for rehab of the animals all around Kansas and just across the borders. That says alot!


----------



## Marty

The thing about subliminal messages is that sometimes, many times, I type things on the computer to send messages out to Michael in Heaven.


----------



## HGFarm

Marty, tried to IM you a couple of times today but it told me that your IM folder blew up, LOL

I think it was regarding the 'subliminal messages'.

Also, the posts on craigslist has finally reached all the way to California in Fresno, but some of them have been flagged and deleted now!!!!!


----------



## Marty

Can you please explain to me what a Craiglist is?


----------



## HGFarm

Craigslist is an online 'classified ads' type thing where you can give away stuff, etc... you will find anything and everything on it, and has one in pretty much every major city in every state.

Heres a link to the main page. Then you can pick a city and then look for something you need....

http://www.craigslist.org/about/cities.html

Click on one of the cities and take a look at the menu that comes up.....


----------



## Marty

_Heres a link to the main page. Then you can pick a city and then look for something you need...._

Thanks HG but it's not working good for me. It doesn't have convoy listed. :lol:


----------



## LowriseMinis

I've been putting up the postings over here in Fresno, and encouraging others to cross post.

IDEA. Find a major metropolitan area near you and POST THERE. Big city people like animals, right? Let's get a posting in Dallas and New York City and San Francisco et al every day until these Minis are safe!


----------



## Minimor

When, Marty??

Okay, just got this off another board, from the lady who has in-laws in the area. It's nothing much, but serves as a warning to anyone that might be going out to the property to see the horses. Please be very careful, particularly if you go alone:



> My MIL called me and al she found out is that the guy is a nutjob who feels he needs to have 10 horses. Supposedly, in the past he has chased the Humane Society off of his property with a shotgun.


I have to think that "10" is a type & she meant to say "100". Maybe the sheriff is afraid of him? :new_shocked:

Remember, you need a fast car to run decoy....


----------



## CritterCountry

I posted the story on digg.com, since no one else had done it yet..I can't believe they are still waiting for help!

http://digg.com/world_news/94_Starving_Min...aiting_for_help


----------



## MaryKansas

Thank You everyone for understanding that this should NOT be a reflection of Kansas. I did take it personally, but should have realized that things are said out of frustration and anger at feeling so helpless. I can understand, as I am just as angry and frustrated as everyone else.

Fences have been mended privately.




:



AppyLover2 said:


> Danielle
> 
> US Senator Sam Brownback
> 
> US Senator Pat Roberts
> 
> State Senator (didn't write first name) Barone - House and Senate are not in session, but he does have a business email address.
> 
> Sent messages to all of them. No response. Hope you have better luck!!


Ironically, Sen Brownback was in Uniontown this past Monday because of some water darn project.



: Not sure of all the details, hubby was trying to read it to me while I was writing more letters last night.


----------



## HGFarm

Keep in mind the 'shotgun' story is not anything that is verified and sometimes, especially in a small town, things get blown out of porportion and turn into Paul Bunyan or Pecos Bill stories. But for those heading that way, do be careful anyway.


----------



## AppyLover2

MaryKansas I'm so glad fences have been mended. You're putting so much of yourself in this we certainly don't need to lose you. Who else would be our eyes and ears for local Kansas media coverage?



:

I haven't seen any comments on the Dory&Franks message in the llocked thread. Have you seen it? I'm in the process of posting it on all the Kansas Craiglists (huh, never even heard of Craiglist until yesterday....now I'm posting to it).


----------



## Danielle_E.

I am sorry I dont have time to read what may have been posted from last night to this morning, I am at work, but I wanted to let you all know that one of my co-worker's was watching a New York channel last night, she thinks "watertown" and it made the news there, it was on :bgrin


----------



## CandyB

I never saw/heard anything on the news last night :ugh: Has anyone seen/hard any broadcasts this morning?

 


Thanks Danielle


----------



## C G Minis

I MAY BE GOING TO UNIONTOWN TOMORROW.I WILL WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS TODAY.HAVE A NOTHER KANSAN GOING ALSO SO I WILL NOT BE ALONE.


----------



## ericrice

Unfortunately if he is going to move/hide horses, if the sheriff is going to laugh in our faces then I think you have the change tactics.

I think someone has to strike a deal with Trembly to help pay for vet care, help him manage the herd long term, clean up the property etc.

This seems to be gone nowhere. Normally the sheriff start cooperating quickly in these things after the firestorm of emails and calls. I don't think this guy will ever cooperate. I think he and the prosecutor are probably life long friends and I think they are having fund laughing over beer about the "animal wackos" they are playing with....Without him you have little. He seems to not care on iota about pressure.

It would have been simple to have another vet called in but they have not done even the simplest thing.

If you care about the animals start helping them directly where they are. Maybe long term you can do more.

If not Trembly is going to move the worst ones....then they will let some people inspect the property and declare all ok, go away outsiders...

What does it matter how these animals get help or where at this point. I have seen farms and situations like this cleaned up quickly and then a more long term plan put in place.

Trembly is a classic hoarder, just a senile old man who will go more and more down hill, spend less and less time on the horses. It is a clear case of neglect, but this is truly an unhelpful sheriff. How does this man pay for food for 100 horses? On the news report he even said "i don't know how I can pay for vet car"

Get the animals help on site, get volunteers to make things right, spend the money on vet stuff, monitor and help long term. If not he will move animals that will suffer much worse than this.


----------



## Warpony

When I did a search on studbook.com it only listed Mary Trembly. I can not remember, is this his ex wife? If so, and if the horses papers are still in her name or are jointly held wouldn't that make her the legal owner? And if she is the legal owner, at least of the ones with papers, wouldn't that mean she has the ability to sell or surrender them? Just a thought. I've got no idea of the legality of that, it just crossed my mind when I saw her name.


----------



## Shari

This is getting crazy.. that news show...showing only the best looking of the horse's.

And sounds like folks are running into the "good olde boys club".

Anyway to get a court order to have the horse's removed?


----------



## HGFarm

If you put just Trembly in under owners name, it brought up 158 for me- MOST of which are in his name, but some are in both names, I am assuming before the divorce in about 95? Only about 4 or 5 are in Mary's name only, many are in both of their names but the majority are in his name.

Who is going to help this man on a long term thing? And make sure that the feed being sent or whatever is actually being used on a daily basis? They have no shelter from winter weather from what I see of pictures, no farrier care, no shots, worming, or even simple medications.

Why would the horses be left in the care of someone who DOES NOT CARE one whit about them- one has lost it's eye but has not been given a second look. The property is too crowded, overgrazed into nothing and I feel he keeps the herd to continue his subsidies there on the property and his 'livestock' rights there.

If he loved those horses more than life itself, then he would have committed suicide long ago as this is apparently not a new or recent situation but has been going on for years. It is not because he is senile.. they are merely livestock 'objects' and he doesnt care whether they live or die. Either they make it or they dont.

I dont know anyone willing to spend the next several years sitting on the property and babysitting these horses at everyone else's expense to avoid the problems of getting them removed and STOP people like this from treating their animals this way. This is a crime and needs to be reported and handled as such, and the horses need to be removed- period.


----------



## Danielle_E.

http://www.care2.com/news/member/553194024/504861


----------



## HGFarm

By the way, 64 of the horses listed under his/their names are listed as stallions with MAYBE a dozen geldings. However, this does not include any horses born after 2000 cause none show as being registered since. I am sure though that the horses listed born in the late 70's and most of the 80's are NOT still alive.. if so, it would be very few.............

Well, off to work I go.... wish I were on a truck going somewhere else...


----------



## Reijel's Mom

runamuk said:


> Bootsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reijel's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is hard for me to say because I hurt for those minis but I sure hope no one donates feed to this man. It's a quick fix for him and I'm so afraid that as soon as all this dies down things will go back to just the way they are now. Why wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't justify why we should not want these poor horses fed and watered when all I can think of is how pathetic they are, so hungry and thirsty. So abandoned. If I could I would be feeding them and watering them- Trembly be d----d. I believe the legal system will eventually win out. But what good is the win if the horses are dead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have to say I would do nothing.....the reason is I watched horses end up dying because people did just that fed and watered when the wheels of justice were rusted and not moving. The act of feeding them cost alot of people months of work to try and get a seizure. In the ensuing months more horses died than would have if it had been left as it was.
Click to expand...

Runamuk I so rarely agree with you and I still don't 100% but I have to say in this case, I think you are right. Ask ANYone who has actually been involved in a case like this - if officials show up and food and water is present what do you think happens? They make a note that there was food and water present, it appears the animals are being cared for, and go on their merry way. And then you can't win through the legal system.

Don't think I'm heartless for saying this - I want those little ones out of there now, I want them out for good, and I want Mr. Trembly to have consequences and not be allowed to own animals again. It is why I have sent out over 400 e-mails the last couple of weeks. It is why I check this site every single hour that I'm awake.

All that being said - don't think I won't do a happy dance if I were to ever find out that a convoy had taken place :bgrin


----------



## windingroad

I am a very new shelter in Kansas (and new to this forum) about two hours from Uniontown. I'll be heading out shortly to add to the eyes that can hopefully report back to those so far away.

I'm not going with any agenda, other than to aid however I can in securing care for the horses. It is my hope they are seized, because I would like to see the laws enforced that were put in place to protect them and others like them.

Kristin Chambers

Winding Road Equine Rescue & Retirement

IF A FEW PEOPLE WOULD LIKE TO SEND E-MAIL ADDRESSES, I CAN TRY TO SEND PICTURES FROM MY CAMERAPHONE. HOWEVER, I WILL BE LEAVING IN THE NEXT HALF HOUR.


----------



## Minimor

I agree--there is absolutely no point in trying help this guy. If someone wants to get into helping him keep these horses I'd say that someone is looking at paying for the feed, the vet, the farrier costs, and then either being there every day to feed the horses or paying to have someone else go daily & feed the horses.

If this were a case where the owner got injured & had no one to help him for 3 or 6 weeks while he recuperated, then yes, offering him assistance for that period of time would be an idea. Thatisn't the case in this instance. This is an ongoing, long term instance of neglect and abuse and helping the guy isn't going to fix it...unless the helper wants to take over full responsibility for caring for these horses while the owner retains ownership and custody.

In regards to the subsidies--I don't think the horses are being kept as a means of collecting the farm subsidies. On one of these pages there was a post listing the subsidy paid to him for each of the 10 years from 1995 to 2005. Those amounts were broken down into sunflower/wheat/livestock. By far the largest portion went to the sunflowers each year, with wheat second and livestock last. A number of the years the amount paid to him for wheat and livestock was $0.

I think he's always had 100 or so horses and so he now has to continue to have 100 or so horses

edited to add: runamuk is right. In cases like this a person can do more harm than good by feeding the horses.

Look at this picture. You arrive at the property. There is no one else there. The horses do not have feed, nor water. You fill their water tubs. You put out hay (if there is actually any hay to put out--or maybe you brought a load of bales from home). 20 minutes after you feed them, the KSU vet drives in to do his evaluation. He sees the hay and the water, looks at the horses, acknowledges that they are in very poor shape but notes that with the feed they now have they should pick up, all he can do is recommend that the owner continue with this feeding program plus do whatever deworming and hoof care...he tells the sheriff to continue monitoring the situation, and that's the closing of that door. Owner and sheriff stand and smirk, because you have made them look good!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

I'm so angry! :ugh: I posted about the Kansas minis on 3 forums that are local in my area. I went back to one yesterday, only to find it was no longer there. I inquired to one of the mods as to why it was pulled..........no response. Later, a posting shows up from an angry forum member, saying he didn't agree with the reason it was pulled, and so did a couple others. The mod came on, and said it belonged in the "General Discussion" section, and not in the "Horse and Rider" section that clearly states the topics as follows:

Horses, tack, equine health and feed supplies.....................*as well as discussion regarding equine related subjects.*

The mod locked the topic, but apparently there are still angry posters because another thread was started about the same thing, and then pulled completely I noticed this morning.

I don't know how others feel, but since when is equine neglect considered a GENERAL DISCUSSION???????


----------



## Mini Mouse

Probably not much help but has anyone got the State Police involved. They can override the County Sheriff.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Minimor said:


> edited to add: runamuk is right. In cases like this a person can do more harm than good by feeding the horses.
> 
> Look at this picture. You arrive at the property. There is no one else there. The horses do not have feed, nor water. You fill their water tubs. You put out hay (if there is actually any hay to put out--or maybe you brought a load of bales from home). 20 minutes after you feed them, the KSU vet drives in to do his evaluation. He sees the hay and the water, looks at the horses, acknowledges that they are in very poor shape but notes that with the feed they now have they should pick up, all he can do is recommend that the owner continue with this feeding program plus do whatever deworming and hoof care...he tells the sheriff to continue monitoring the situation, and that's the closing of that door. Owner and sheriff stand and smirk, because you have made them look good!



EXACTLY - PLEASE FOLKS KEEP THIS IN MIND!!! PLEASE!!!!!

Please re-read the last post from Virginia and attorney we have involved in this! I know Thursday feels like a very long ways away (it sure does to me) but it's just tomorrow. Yes, a couple of those minis may not have that much time - I know that, and it BREAKS my heart! But I'm trying to think of the long term and that whole herd.



Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> I'm so angry! :ugh: I posted about the Kansas minis on 3 forums that are local in my area. I went back to one yesterday, only to find it was no longer there. I inquired to one of the mods as to why it was pulled..........no response. Later, a posting shows up from an angry forum member, saying he didn't agree with the reason it was pulled, and so did a couple others. The mod came on, and said it belonged in the "General Discussion" section, and not in the "Horse and Rider" section that clearly states the topics as follows:
> 
> Horses, tack, equine health and feed supplies.....................*as well as discussion regarding equine related subjects.*
> 
> The mod locked the topic, but apparently there are still angry posters because another thread was started about the same thing, and then pulled completely I noticed this morning.
> 
> I don't know how others feel, but since when is equine neglect considered a GENERAL DISCUSSION???????


I do find it a little strange about your post above, Geri, and how some of the Craig's List posts have been flagged for removal. Makes me a little paranoid about conspiracy theories and such! Speculating about conspiracy probably doesn't do any good and just makes me look crazy, but just wanted to admit that I find some of this strange.


----------



## Marty

oh no


----------



## FMC Minis

~Mini Mouse~I believe the State Troopers do have jurisdiction over the County. I have included the info.



> General Headquarters122 SW 7th
> 
> Topeka, KS 66603
> 
> (785) 296-6800
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://www.kansashighwaypatrol.org/about/contact.html


Attention to all~If you decide to contact them, do it with all courtesy and as much etiquette as possible. We don't want them thinking it is a prank or anything. I do hold our state troopers very high in Kansas. All that I have met have been very down to earth and look forward to upholding the law. So do not make snide remarks against the sheriff, till you know that they won't take that personally. They shouldn't, it has nothing against their accomplishments, but we don't know how they would respond to it.

[SIZE=12pt]May be best that Marty, Jess, Gini, Ginny email call them due to their involvement and status too.[/SIZE]

It may not hurt if they can compile a list of people who could be contacted also with their major interests and concern. That would help them realize a lot of people are seriously worried.


----------



## wade3504

Are these horses insured? Is that why they aren't getting fed? If they die does he collect? He could have a vet on board to say they died of something they didn't.

I don't know enough about equine insurance but was wondering.


----------



## AppyLover2

> Kansas Residents Please read. We need you...the more we get on board, the better.
> This is a letter from Vicki Thompson (dorrie & Franke) on LB, she is acting as our lawyer.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE send her your info
> 
> My name is Vicki Thompson,
> 
> Nearly all of you have expessed a desire to help in the situation with the Trembly miniature horses in Uniontown, KS. I have been making personal contacts by telephone and find that I am too slow. Please pardon the broadcast nature of this.
> 
> I am an attorney in Houston and I have secured local co-counsel in Kansas City by a Kansas attorney to help me represent a group of Kansas citizens and organizations with vested interests in the welfare of animals and in particular, these 94 horses and 30 some goats. I am working with Chances Miniature Horse Rescue and the Kansas based rescue organization South Winds Equine Rescue to approach the county court with a civil motion for temporary injunctive relief. We would show the court through affidavits, some testimony, and photographic evidence that Mr. Trembly and Sheriff Coleman have failed to follow Kansas statutes. In addition to violating the animal abuse statute, Mr. Trembly has failed to be licensed as breeder as required under the "puppy mill" statutes in Kansas that require breeders and distributors to be licensed by the state and in allowing horse carcasses to remain unburied. That violation carries a $100/day/carcass fine until those are properly disposed of according to the statute requirements. We would be asking the court to give us an order to allow an independent veterinary exam of all horses and goats, to prevent those animals from being moved (again) without health certificates, current Coggins and vaccinations unless it is too verified rescue ranches, and to allow us to take temporary custody of the animals until a finding could be made regarding the issue of neglect.
> 
> We consider this action as a last effort.
> 
> The cost of the suit would be the filing fees and any bonds the court would require to be posted. If the suit should go forward beyond that some fees may be needed for deposition or expert witnesses. At this point I have a commitment from CMHR, SWER and other volunteers to provide raise those fees. All legal services would be provided without fee (pro bono). I cannot guarentee that Mr. Trembly would not counter claim for harassment or abuse of process in trying to bring this action. I would not think that he would or that the court would be persueded that he should be awarded anything in light of his actions. That however is a potential downside that is not likely but could exist. The worse case scenarioo for this group is that we merely get tossed out of court as having no standing to bring the action. I anticipate no financial repercussions for individually named plaintiffs. The more Kansas citizens and organizations to make a stand the better the persuasive effect of the motion would be on the judge.
> 
> So I write to ask you to consider comitting to this action as, if or when it would become necessary. We all would prefer that local authorities would provide proper legal action and any funds spent would go toward the horses and not litigation. If we do not see that the horses are not taken away from Trembly by Friday of this week or Monday of next I want to be able to file this action. Merely allowing Trembly tokeep the horses on better pasture is not the solution. He does not have the physica or financial where with all to keep animals as his proerty. I need your commitment by Thursday of this week.
> 
> Please contact me with your full name, address, county of your residence, and telephone number. Nothing would be filed with your name on it until you have had a chance to review and approve it. My contact information is Victoria Thompson, 3 Live Oak Trail Cypress Texas 77429, [email protected], 281-970-7191 FAX 281-970-7193 Cell 832-526-0481. Please or email all questions that come to mind. Please feel free to forward this other interested Kansas citizens and organization. Thank-you.


I've copied this from the locked topic on the main forum page. Don't know how many of you have seen it. I've copied it to the 5 Kansas Craiglist sites. If any of you are residents of Kansas, or know residents of Kansas, please send it to them and ask for their help.


----------



## Katiean

If Mr Trembly has feed on the property then what if someone went out and fed it in several spots so all could eat. He would then be forced to go buy more feed. It would, remove the work part from this person. However, it would help the horses and then if he didn't provide more feed then we could move forward. He would most likely insist someone stole the feed (yeh, it was the horses).


----------



## ctgponies

Not a huge fan of PETA but they are at least doing something. Here is the link:

http://getactive.peta.org/campaign/mini_horses_kansas

Please NO political or for/against PETA posts as that will not help the minis! Only posting the link for info and an easy way people might be able to help.


----------



## AppyLover2

FMC Minis - I went to that site and didn't find anything that said they have authority over county law enforcement. Where is it???

Wade - My insurance companiy requires initial vet reports (before the policy is issued) then yearly owner reports certifying shots, care, etc., at time of policy renewal.

Two TV stations were evidently there yesterday. Has anyone heard or seen anything about any newscasts?


----------



## Tnkrtoy

Please get a few things correct.

No. 1 this is an isolated case and most Kansans like most from all otherr states or countries are not cruel to their animals.

I would say that all states have a county or similar governing body that has the type of law enforcement that Bourbon county has. Most juristrictions have good government.

I would venture to say that if this happened in another state that you would get the same results from their offical email contacts or addresses.

It is very dissapointing that more media has not picked up on this especially the national news. I watch the Kansas City news nightly and you see murder, rape, murder, rape, missing person, bad crash, murder, rape, etc. They have covered animal abuse, but it is usually closer to KC. Uniontown may not even be in their viewing area. You can't blame that on Kansas news agencys as all but one station are in Missouri even the Ft. Scott viewing area have one station in Pittsburg, Ks but the other is from Joplin, Mo.

I happen to live in Miami county and am very familar with the Hackney pony rescue that happened back in 1998. Yes it was as bad or worse than the Uniontown minis. It also was an owner that lived in the city probably 35 miles from his farm. The law enforcement did their job in this case. The man had/has money and he loved his horses and he still is running around. Ironically when we were short on hay late last winter and inquired at our local Coop as to might have hay a customer gave my wife his business card. When we left I looked at it and it was Neuman Sturme (SP). That's the creep that had the Hackney's.

Anyway please remember that the large majority of Kansans are good people like you and they are working to help these little equines.

Please get some of your facts right as mis-stating them may not help in your correspondence.

Uniontown not Unionville.

Ft. Scott doe not have a tv station. KOAM is out of Pittsburg, KS. (not Pittsburgh)

I have seen post for the Johnson county EPA. Johnson county is a KC metro area county 100 miles away

Topeka is the state capital but it is also about 100 miles away. The state offices are their but their county government is a long ways away.

Kansas State University with the vet college, would be refered at KSU, K-State.

Please try to get some of these places spelled correctly as it could be important in you correspondence.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## FMC Minis

I sooo totally don't want to see any of them perish. BUT, do not provide care for them, feeding etc... The better condition they get; the available feed/water; and any other form of improvement that could be from concerned people is only going to help him keep them.

They must be seen by someone without a 2 sided face, in the condition they are in... in order for anything to move in the right direction to getting them the help.

Several (runamuk...and others) have said this better. But it is imperitive that a proper view of their situation is the best way for us to get progress for the horses.

It is not easy to sit back and watch an animal die. But if only a few perish for the rest of the herd, it is better than losing this whole case and having to leave ALL of them there to perish.

I learned being with the Ambulance service. "Better a limb then a life" If someone is compromised in loosing their life, that is your main concern as opposed to them loosing an arm. Same goes for this. The main goal needs accomplished otherwise this is going to be a big tear in everyone's lives to have jeapordized our goal.




:



AppyLover2 said:


> FMC Minis - I went to that site and didn't find anything that said they have authority over county law enforcement. Where is it???
> 
> Wade - My insurance companiy requires initial vet reports (before the policy is issued) then yearly owner reports certifying shots, care, etc., at time of policy renewal.
> 
> Two TV stations were evidently there yesterday. Has anyone heard or seen anything about any newscasts?


I was told this by another person. I will call my local SO and check.

Will post when know something more concrete.


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=18pt]All of the goats have been placed! That of course is IF we are able to rescue them, please know that they will be going to a caring home. After they are rescued, we could possibly get those interested in the goats in touch with the person adopting them. I would like to thank everyone who inquired for your interest and offers to take the goats.




[/SIZE]


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Warpony said:


> When I did a search on studbook.com it only listed Mary Trembly. I can not remember, is this his ex wife? If so, and if the horses papers are still in her name or are jointly held wouldn't that make her the legal owner? And if she is the legal owner, at least of the ones with papers, wouldn't that mean she has the ability to sell or surrender them? Just a thought. I've got no idea of the legality of that, it just crossed my mind when I saw her name.


It would make her LIABLE under the law for what is happening!

Maybe someone should very politely (that leaves me out!!) contact her and point her in this direction?????


----------



## Marty

I don't know a thing about PETA if they have actually involved themselves or not but if they have hit town, Burbon County will never be the same...............

and the Sheriff will think CHMR is a walk in the part in comparrison and will be begging us to come get the horses.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Tinkertoy said:


> Please get a few things correct.
> 
> No. 1 this is an isolated case and most Kansans like most from all other states or countries are not cruel to their animals.
> 
> I would say that all states have a county or similar governing body that has the type of law enforcement that Bourbon county has. Most jurisdictions have good government.
> 
> I would venture to say that if this happened in another state that you would get the same results from their official email contacts or addresses.
> 
> It is very disappointing that more media has not picked up on this especially the national news. I watch the Kansas City news nightly and you see murder, rape, murder, rape, missing person, bad crash, murder, rape, etc. They have covered animal abuse, but it is usually closer to KC. Uniontown may not even be in their viewing area. You can't blame that on Kansas news agencies as all but one station are in Missouri even the Ft. Scott viewing area have one station in Pittsburg, Ks but the other is from Joplin, Mo.
> 
> I happen to live in Miami county and am very familiar with the Hackney pony rescue that happened back in 1998. Yes it was as bad or worse than the Uniontown minis. It also was an owner that lived in the city probably 35 miles from his farm. The law enforcement did their job in this case. The man had/has money and he loved his horses and he still is running around. Ironically when we were short on hay late last winter and inquired at our local Coop as to might have hay a customer gave my wife his business card. When we left I looked at it and it was Neuman Sturme (SP). That's the creep that had the Hackney's.
> 
> Anyway please remember that the large majority of Kansans are good people like you and they are working to help these little equines.
> 
> Please get some of your facts right as misstating them may not help in your correspondence.
> 
> Uniontown not Unionville.
> 
> Ft. Scott doe not have a tv station. KOAM is out of Pittsburg, KS. (not Pittsburgh)
> 
> I have seen post for the Johnson county EPA. Johnson county is a KC metro area county 100 miles away
> 
> Topeka is the state capital but it is also about 100 miles away. The state offices are their but their county government is a long ways away.
> 
> Kansas State University with the vet college, would be referred at KSU, K-State.
> 
> Please try to get some of these places spelled correctly as it could be important in you correspondence.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


I agree entirely about getting facts straight I have just been pulled up on this on another Forum- so I have to go back now and apologize for getting something wrong!!

I do not really think that anyone was suggesting that this sort of thing was life in, specifiaclly, Kansas, but it does seem as if something very strange is going on with the Sheriff's department.

Of course I cannot begin to understand how a county department can have such power- here the Law is the Law- we have, quite literally, "The Law of the Land" and if you break the law it is the same wherever you are.

Well, that is irrelevant, I agree we have to work with what we have- if changing the law is what needs to be done it needs to wait for another day, we have to work within the law that we have and get something done.

Again, please, if you are from Kansas, we NEED you do not feel picked on, stay, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Marty

FMC the State Police was notified early on in this case


----------



## Shari

IF PETA goes by what they normally do. They will KILL all the minis before allowing any one to own or help them.

Please don't go there.


----------



## AppyLover2

I just emailed RFD-TV and ask them to get involved. Sent a link for the video and the newscast as well as a couple of pictures. Suggested to them that since this is definitely equine news, it might be an opportunity to do a segment on animal abuse and veterinarian apathy. (Couldn't use the words I wanted to because I keep reminding myself to be polite.)


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Shari said:


> IF PETA goes by what they normally do. They will KILL all the minis before allowing any one to own or help them.
> 
> Please don't go there.



They already know, so what is done is done.


----------



## HGFarm

Marty said:


> _Unfortunately if he is going to move/hide horses, if the sheriff is going to laugh in our faces then I think you have the change tactics. _
> 
> The sheriff is the one HELPING him hide the horses and CHMR knows this as fact.
> 
> Trembly also has _"more money than god"_ according to the sheriff as he told one of our BOD members in those words
> 
> and the reason he has money is because he doesn't spend a dime on his horses like the rest of us poor old working slobs that do!
> 
> I think that the IRS is due for an audit
> 
> 
> 
> :



I happened to notice that there are forms on line for reporting various things.....



:

For the KS government to say that the SO has ultimate and total rule over what happens here is BULL. The county officers and officials have to report to someone- the state and if the state wanted to step in, they could. He is giving them the same line he did everyone else- it is being monitored and he is handling it, and they are falling for it.

Keep emailing people folks!!!


----------



## Buckskin gal

Please, do not put down any other rescue organization for trying to help. Everyone is in this together to do what is best for those minis. As Celticrein pointed out, PETA did get involved in one of their rescues and no one was killed. In fact the horses were saved from the abuser. Facts are facts and that is what is needed to save these minis from being further starved and neglected. Reputations can be easily destroyed with rumors. This is becoming a world wide matter and there is no way that people on here need to give themselves a blackeye for making false statements or putting down any other organization that may be of help. Rumors, speculations and such will not help this cause. Thanks, Mary


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Please go back to my post on page 30 for today's status and strategy. We are headed the right direction to potentially see some progress today in a coordinated effort. When updates are available We'll post them. Keeping the pressure on the press and the governor's office will make a difference. Posting on other sites will help. Calling more local authorities at this point will only make things slow down.


----------



## EMB

*I just called Mary (Mary Kansas) on her cell. They are on the road at the farm. Mr. Trembly is the only person present at the farm. They see a number of large round bales of hay that the horses are eating, water, and he is carrying a bucket around putting out some sort of feed. They are trying to get a head count but it is proving tricky because of the trees. I will call her back in a bit. Candy she did try to call you but was having signal issues.*


----------



## CandyB

Thanks EMB. The phone rang once and I grabbed it...I just knew it was her..Please ask her to keep trying whenever she can.


----------



## LindaB

You guys are great. Bless you Mary and all who have gone there to keep an eye on this nasty man and his minis. 

I just emailed The HORSE.COM equine Health Care. I didn't know if it's been reported to them yet. I've read articles that are like this one, so I hope they step in too.

I wish someone had used a cam corder to get this all on tape to show how he waited until the media coverage came into the picture. What a jurk. I bet this is killing him to have to spend money on his horses.


----------



## Shari

Buckskin gal said:


> Please, do not put down any other rescue organization for trying to help. Everyone is in this together to do what is best for those minis. As Celticrein pointed out, PETA did get involved in one of their rescues and no one was killed. In fact the horses were saved from the abuser. Facts are facts and that is what is needed to save these minis from being further starved and neglected. Reputations can be easily destroyed with rumors. This is becoming a world wide matter and there is no way that people on here need to give themselves a blackeye for making false statements or putting down any other organization that may be of help. Rumors, speculations and such will not help this cause. Thanks, Mary


Mary I am posting facts about the past, to what PETA has been caught doing. It is fairly well known and has even been on national news in the past.


----------



## Marty

_I just called Mary (Mary Kansas) on her cell. They are on the road at the farm. Mr. Trembly is the only person present at the farm. They see a number of large round bales of hay that the horses are eating, water, and he is carrying a bucket around putting out some sort of feed. _

This is called "STAGEING" folks.

He's only doing this for the sake of the media and we all know it's temporary.


----------



## FMC Minis

:no: It is sad, he has had the money this whole time, and it takes this much publicity to get his animals fed and cared for. Really pathetic!  [/color]

They deserve so much better.


----------



## BeckyG

I also sent an email, just this morning, to Horse.com. (LindaB.... thinking same as you



)

Sent an email yesterday to Oprah, too. You never know where help may come from.

The more emails the better.

-Becky


----------



## virginia

A QUICK UPDATE

Things are looking good for the minis. Prayers are needed big time right now.

Don't ask me questions cause I can't say. But I have a very hopefull smile on my face.

Expect an update around 5pm.

Ginny


----------



## Marty

Me too!

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## CRERS

Reijel said:


> Shari said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF PETA goes by what they normally do. They will KILL all the minis before allowing any one to own or help them.
> 
> Please don't go there.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been directly involved with a case that PETA intervened with and I can honestly say that they were professional and extremely helpful. The horses were removed from a horrendous neglect situation and placed with a rescue organization. I do realize that PETA can be a bit over the top in certain situations, however, Stephanie Bell from PETA was a great asset to that particular situation.
Click to expand...


----------



## FMC Minis

:bgrin :aktion033: Haaaaheeeee!!!!!




: :lol:


----------



## CandyB

Well, if you two are smiling, then it's good. So, I am excited...just love payback!



:


----------



## bevann

HOW ABOUT SOME SIZEABLE DONATIONS FROM MANY OF THE READERS THAT KEEP CHECKING THIS FORUM. I DONATED $500 BECAUSE I AM ABLE TO DO SOAND I'M SO FAR AWAY I CAN'T HELP IN OTHER WAYS. I AM SURE THERE ARE OTHERS OUT THERE WHO COULD MATCH OR BETTER THAT.IF YOU CAN'T DO LOTS DO WHAT YOU CAN. EVERY LITTLE BIT HELPS. SEND THE MONEY VIA PAY PAL TO [email protected] THESE LITTLE MINIS NEED EVERY CENT WE CAN GATHER. THERE WILL BE HUUUGE EXPENSES once they are removed from Trembly.I feel in my heart it is coming soon.


----------



## Danielle_E.

TO: Sheriff Harold Coleman

FROM: Ms. Danielle Emond

Oxford Mills, Ontario (CANADA)

FAX: 620-223-0055

c.c. The Honorable Terri L. Johnson

Governor Kathleen Sebelius

Sheriff Coleman,

I am sure, at this point in time, that you are well versed in the complaints being received by your office with regards to the now infamous herd of miniature horses (and goats) in your county (Bourbon County) as well as your inaction on upholding the cruelty laws of the state of Kansas. You have been receiving emails, faxes, phone calls from numerous citizens and organizations of your fine state, from international citizens/groups from Canada, Europe, Australia, Jordan, just to name a few.

I understand that you have deemed this entire situation as - just a bunch of crazy computer folks, You can call us concerned individuals and groups whatever you like, but the fact remains that you have, in your county, which is under your jurisdiction, a herd of miniature horses and goats that are not being given the basics for sustained healthy lives for some time now. These animals have not become this emaciated due only to an infestation of parasites, it is because of lack of water/food and pure neglect on the part of the owner.

Perhaps, Sheriff Coleman, you do not realize or are unable to comprehend that your inaction has not only tarnished the small town of Uniontown and surrounding area, but it has also tarnished the state of Kansas and those holding office in Bourbon County and specifically the Governor of Kansas.

Applying a band-aid solution may alleviate the publicity and may appease some, for awhile, but I can assure you it won’t last. I believe that the message is loud and clear and quite obvious to those that can see past the platitudes that you are offering to those speaking directly to you by phone, that Mr. Trembly is unable now and on an ongoing basis to financially afford the proper upkeep of this herd of miniature horses and goats. Mr. Trembly has demonstrated in these circumstances that he is unable to financially bare the upkeep on an on-going and sustainable basis this large herd of animals. Pray tell please, if he is unable to pay for basics, how will he be able to give the proper yearly vaccinations, and emergency care that every horse and large animal owner eventually has to deal with when owning animals?

Instead, not only has this owner turned a blind eye since this was first reported back in mid-September, he considers himself “just a good ol country boy” (his words) who doesn’t know what he is going to do if the veterinarian bills are too much for him to pay. This is what he said during his interview on Fox 4 Kansas. His words sir, nor ours.. It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to acertain that Mr. Trembly has too many miniature horses and goats in his care for what he can contribute to them financially for their upkeep. That size of herd would be too much for most miniature horse breeders anywhere to be responsible for.

I would like to reiterate that this inactivity on your part to permanently find a solution will not just go away any time soon. If anything it will get more media attention, more concerned kansas residents aware and international exposure. You may also be aware, if not, you are now, that Legal counsel has been sought and obtained to follow this through if need be and is something that will come to fruition should the need arise. The bottom line sir is you have a 70 year old resident of your county on perhaps a fixed income who has a very large number of miniature horses and goats and who has shown in the past, for some time, and now, that he is unable to consistently, and without having food and care donations for the animals, find the resources (time and money) for their basic well-being. Those facts will never go away until YOU do something about it.

Have a good day.


----------



## bevann

If anybody in any area close to Uniontown,KS knows any bikers please contact them and make them aware of this terrible situation. Bikers are well known for having giant hearts and hate abuse of any kind.They are usually not intimidated by much of anything either ,including a country sherriff and the good ole boy system.I am sure they would step up if asked.


----------



## EMB

FMC Minis said:


> :new_shocked: There is a great possibility he is got the ball going on feeding etc...due to the fact that people post and say when they are going and what they are planning. This in fact, if anyone is reading and helping him, is giving him a heads up. Not helping the situation when new people need to see the facts, when they get there...NOT the coverup and sudden care. Although, it won't cure the problem of the health that has taken more then overnight to get to this point with the ones that look really bad.
> 
> I know everyone wants to be kept informed, but may be a good idea to post info after it has happened not prior. And start an email list (personally/hidden) of who wants to know ahead of time. But their may very well be eyes on here, not looking out for the best interest of the horses long term.
> 
> :no: It is sad, he has had the money this whole time, and it takes this much publicity to get his animals fed and cared for. Really pathetic!


*FMC I appreciate your concern but it's a stretch to suggest that those horses are being fed today because Mary posted here yesterday that they were driving to Uniontown today. The more likely scenario is that Trembly is motivated by a combination of press attention from yesterday as well as at least some knowledge of other events taking place that Virginia alluded to in her latest update. So let's keep the speculation on all aspects of this issue out of it. Please.*


----------



## Reijel's Mom

CRERS said:


> Reijel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shari said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF PETA goes by what they normally do. They will KILL all the minis before allowing any one to own or help them.
> 
> Please don't go there.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been directly involved with a case that PETA intervened with and I can honestly say that they were professional and extremely helpful. The horses were removed from a horrendous neglect situation and placed with a rescue organization. I do realize that PETA can be a bit over the top in certain situations, however, Stephanie Bell from PETA was a great asset to that particular situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is great, I have heard similar things. Not everyone from any given organization thinks/acts the same way. Look at all the different opinions on this forum!
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

virginia said:


> A QUICK UPDATE
> Things are looking good for the minis. Prayers are needed big time right now.
> 
> Don't ask me questions cause I can't say. But I have a very hopefull smile on my face.
> 
> Expect an update around 5pm.
> 
> Ginny




waiting with baited breath - but 5pm WHOSE TIME???


----------



## FMC Minis

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## SunQuest

Reijel's Mom said:


> That is great, I have heard similar things. Not everyone from any given organization thinks/acts the same way. Look at all the different opinions on this forum!


While I am not a fan of PETA's extremists, I would bet that the many, if not a good majority of them are really just caring individuals that don't wish to see any harm done. I could not fathum the majority of over 1.5 million members being concerned about abuse and then wishing that the animal gets euthanized.

I am glad that CRERS has had some success with this group helping. And I would bet that the media would pick up on the issue especially if groups like PETA were involved just because the media LOVES controversy! I know that should not be the case as the media should not be biased, but they do look after their ratings don't they....

I can't believe the success with getting this story to spread. It normally takes what seems like forever to get something listed high up in the search engines so I was amazed to find this.

If you do any google searches, you can easily find links to this story without using any words like abuse or rescue. If I was searching for a miniature horse in KS, I am likely to find links to this story without even knowing the town name. This is good! And if I knew the area, I would be even more likely to find out about this situation. Lets see first page from the search results only:

kansas miniature horse -- links 7, 10

ks miniature horse -- links 3, 9

bourbon miniature horse -- links 1, 2, 3, 5, 6

uniontown miniature horse -- links 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8

And with all the bulliten boards and what not that are cross linked to this story, I can only imagine that this will continue to spread, and there will be controversial groups that will get wind of this.

I can't wait for an update after 5 pm today. Sitting on pins and needles until then. I just hope and pray that this update will be good news.


----------



## Mona

:aktion033: Copied from a post by Dimimore...



> Ok, now you folks out there waiting for the chance to do SOMETHING to help and have things to sell...email me your info and a good photo, your opening bid or buy it now price, increments for bidding will $1. YOU pay the shipping! I will let you know who won, when it's paid for, and where to send it.
> SO let us get cracking on this and help raise some money to make the smiles on our CMHR BOD huge!!!
> 
> My contact info is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> MY phone is 607-525-6610
> 
> Remember every cent of each items selling price goes to help CMHR with this project in Kansas and wherever else it it needed, so clean out those cupboards, tie up those magazine, got some halters, lead lines, blankets, winter's comin. Pretty soaps, handcrafted beaded jewelry (and I'm not the only creative person here), drawn art, painted art, equine services, dog services, kids things, beanie babies! Let us fill the CMHR Auction to the brim!!!
> 
> You folks wanting to help but have nothing to sell...no problem..buy what's there!!!


----------



## Minimor

Come on all, don't fight over posts! Ginny is dealing with legal aspects of this case and obviously cannot post in advance about the legal steps being taken. That's a little different than people saying "I'm going tomorrow to see the horses"

I'm quite sure that Vern is feeding the horses today just because of all the publicity--not because of anything specific being said on here about who is going to visit the farm when. If the sheriff has a lick of sense he will have told Vern to feed the horses for a few days & the people will all give up and go away. That's very typical of cases of this sort. Feed the animals so that if anyone does check, there's nothing that can be done.


----------



## virginia

Hmm I did say no questions! LOL But I can answer the one on time 5PM Kansas Time

also got this from a new forum member (Thank you)

Was watching KOAM out of Pittsburg, KS and they said they will be showing the report taken yesterday (I think) as new at 5:00 tonite. Just thought I'd let you know.

G

the two 5pms have no relation!


----------



## Kootenay

I sure wish I could take a few. I would in a heartbeat. I have the room, I have the shelter, I have plenty of feed, vet on hand who is really starting to know her 'stuff' about mini's--I also have a farrier who is great with them. I sure wish I lived closer. It breaks my heart to see the state these poor creatures have been subjected to at that place :no: .


----------



## Tnkrtoy

I was looking at the Ft. Scott Tribune. I had replied to a report earlier in the week about the rest of the truth and I ran accross a story in todays paper.

http://www.fstribune.com/story/1283398.html

The article starts out pretty good but then crusty old vern gets interviewed. The article went down hill real fast from that point.

At the end of the article there is a space for commenting on this story. I did. Kept my cool and just pointed out some of good old verns errors. His 50 years of horse experience have not taught him much.

On the just missed the boat front, there is an article that Sam Brownback, my Kansas senator that happens to be running for president was in Uniontown on Monday to look at a potential watershed project. To bad this couldn't have been brought to his attention.

If Sam happens to be campaining in your area I would visit and ask about how animals are treated in Uniontown by those crusty good old boys.


----------



## Marty

Well here's my letter:

Dear Little Horses,

One day a kind lady went to visit you because she wanted to buy one of you. She was shocked when she saw the trouble you were in. So she made it her priority to report your conditions to several agencies until she found one that would listen to her and agree to help you. If it wasn't for her, we would have never known that you needed help. That lady is a hero.

Your owner doesn't deserve to own you and you do not belong there with him. But don't think that all people are like that. There are people who want you. They will give you food, water, shelter, and love and kindness; and ok, maybe even tie a few ribbons and bows in your mane too. I know I would.

Do you know that there is green stuff that grows from the ground? It's called grass, and horses love to eat it. Do you know there are inventions called "buckets" that you can eat from; that is, when there is something provided for you to eat? Did you know that there are places called feed stores where people actually spend lots of money to buy food for horses? And there are lots of flavors to choose from, so if you don't like one kind, your owner will buy you another kind! There is stuff called "medication" which is what you can have when you don't feel good so that your body doesn't feel any pain. There these funny things called brushes that people use to push against your body to clean your hairs, and that makes horses feel real good. I know that right now you don't know anything about these things. but once you experience good care for the first time, you will feel like you have never felt before. You will develop quite a little personality! You'll be so happy and carefree, maybe even become sneaky or devious, just like other horses. The time will come when you no longer have to stand under the scorching hot summer sun and burn up and suffer without water. You will not have to eat manure and dirt ever again. Your bones won't creak and you will trot a big trot with your tails flying in the air. You'll run with the wind to your back, whinnying as you go. In the winter, you will be warm and kept in softly bedded down in a clean barn with warm water to drink and hay to eat.

We have thousands of people trying to get you to your new homes every day. I know you haven't met any of them, but you are so wanted and so much loved. They fell in love with your pictures and said how much they wanted you to join their good families. But in this confusing human world, we have something called the "legal system" and in order for us to get you to better lands, this legal system takes time, and we know you don't have much of that left. We are thousands against a small handful of people that are fighting us. It is nearly impossible for us to understand how they have over-powered us from saving you so far, but it won't last much longer. Promise.

Soon you will have one of these new homes that I speak of where the grass is green and life is good. So, if you have to lay down to sleep today, please remember to wake up because your new homes are not that far away.

Love,

Me


----------



## AppyLover2

Tnkrtoy thanks so much for posting that link. It's great to know that the newpapers have finally picked up on this story. I know a lot of us contacted them about it. Thanks again for letting us know.


----------



## EMB

*Thanks for that link Tnkrtoy. I think that all in all it was a pretty good article. I particularly liked the part when Vern was crying the blues about the cost of worming. That in itself spoke volumes. What also spoke volumes to me was Sheriff Coleman's comment, "Coleman said the sheriff's office doesn't put up with animal neglect. "If this was deliberate neglect, they (horses) would've already been gone," he said". *

The comments from Ginny and Ronnie with respect to their on site observations were quite compelling as well.

*Okay Marty...that did it! Tears flowing here now.*


----------



## AppyLover2

http://titancast.titantv.com/players/default.aspx?siteid=1

Link for KOAM news that Ginny said would be airing today. News is on at 5 and 6.

Great letter MARTY. We need to start sending that one around. Great Letter to the Editor. Or to have some reporter just read it on the news.


----------



## Bassett

Oh, Marty, now you got me crying again.




:



:



: This is all so heartwrenching and I so admire you all for the things you are doing. I wish I could do more other than the emails, but just not possible at this time. Thank you all so much. Love you all. I do not respond much because I don't want to clog things up but believe me I am following this closely.



Marty said:


> Well here's my letter:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Little Horses,
> 
> One day a kind lady went to visit you because she wanted to buy one of you. She was shocked when she saw the trouble you were in. So she made it her priority to report your conditions to several agencies until she found one that would listen to her and agree to help you. If it wasn't for her, we would have never known that you needed help. That lady is a hero.
> 
> Your owner doesn't deserve to own you and you do not belong there with him. But don't think that all people are like that. There are people who want you. They will give you food, water, shelter, and love and kindness; and ok, maybe even tie a few ribbons and bows in your mane too. I know I would.
> 
> Do you know that there is green stuff that grows from the ground? It's called grass, and horses love to eat it. Do you know there are inventions called "buckets" that you can eat from; that is, when there is something provided for you to eat? Did you know that there are places called feed stores where people actually spend lots of money to buy food for horses? And there are lots of flavors to choose from, so if you don't like one kind, your owner will buy you another kind! There is stuff called "medication" which is what you can have when you don't feel good so that your body doesn't feel any pain. There these funny things called brushes that people use to push against your body to clean your hairs, and that makes horses feel real good. I know that right now you don't know anything about these things. but once you experience good care for the first time, you will feel like you have never felt before. You will develop quite a little personality! You'll be so happy and carefree, maybe even become sneaky or devious, just like other horses. The time will come when you no longer have to stand under the scorching hot summer sun and burn up and suffer without water. You will not have to eat manure and dirt ever again. Your bones won't creak and you will trot a big trot with your tails flying in the air. You'll run with the wind to your back, whinnying as you go. In the winter, you will be warm and kept in softly bedded down in a clean barn with warm water to drink and hay to eat.
> 
> We have thousands of people trying to get you to your new homes every day. I know you haven't met any of them, but you are so wanted and so much loved. They fell in love with your pictures and said how much they wanted you to join their good families. But in this confusing human world, we have something called the "legal system" and in order for us to get you to better lands, this legal system takes time, and we know you don't have much of that left. We are thousands against a small handful of people that are fighting us. It is nearly impossible for us to understand how they have over-powered us from saving you so far, but it won't last much longer. Promise.
> 
> Soon you will have one of these new homes that I speak of where the grass is green and life is good. So, if you have to lay down to sleep today, please remember to wake up because your new homes are not that far away.
> 
> Love,
> Me


----------



## CandyB

*UPDATE FROM MARYKANSAS*

I am just off the phone with MaryKansas. She will give a full update on her return tonight.

She wants you all to know that she is at the farm. ALL of the horses are there on the property. None have been moved. There is hay and water there for them.

Again, she will update on her return tonight.


----------



## Buckskin gal

So good to hear from Mary Kansas...she has been so good as a Kansas resident to help out. We are al so anxious to hear the "good" news this evening. Way to go Mary Kansas!



: Mary



CandyB said:


> *UPDATE FROM MARYKANSAS*
> 
> I am just off the phone with MaryKansas. She will give a full update on her return tonight.
> 
> She wants you all to know that she is at the farm. ALL of the horses are there on the property. None have been moved. There is hay and water there for them.
> 
> Again, she will update on her return tonight.


----------



## Mona

:



:



: Oh my God Marty, that is BEAUTIFUL. How touching, and how true!



Marty said:


> Well here's my letter:
> 
> Dear Little Horses,
> 
> One day a kind lady went to visit you because she wanted to buy one of you. She was shocked when she saw the trouble you were in. So she made it her priority to report your conditions to several agencies until she found one that would listen to her and agree to help you. If it wasn't for her, we would have never known that you needed help. That lady is a hero.
> 
> Your owner doesn't deserve to own you and you do not belong there with him. But don't think that all people are like that. There are people who want you. They will give you food, water, shelter, and love and kindness; and ok, maybe even tie a few ribbons and bows in your mane too. I know I would.
> 
> Do you know that there is green stuff that grows from the ground? It's called grass, and horses love to eat it. Do you know there are inventions called "buckets" that you can eat from; that is, when there is something provided for you to eat? Did you know that there are places called feed stores where people actually spend lots of money to buy food for horses? And there are lots of flavors to choose from, so if you don't like one kind, your owner will buy you another kind! There is stuff called "medication" which is what you can have when you don't feel good so that your body doesn't feel any pain. There these funny things called brushes that people use to push against your body to clean your hairs, and that makes horses feel real good. I know that right now you don't know anything about these things. but once you experience good care for the first time, you will feel like you have never felt before. You will develop quite a little personality! You'll be so happy and carefree, maybe even become sneaky or devious, just like other horses. The time will come when you no longer have to stand under the scorching hot summer sun and burn up and suffer without water. You will not have to eat manure and dirt ever again. Your bones won't creak and you will trot a big trot with your tails flying in the air. You'll run with the wind to your back, whinnying as you go. In the winter, you will be warm and kept in softly bedded down in a clean barn with warm water to drink and hay to eat.
> 
> We have thousands of people trying to get you to your new homes every day. I know you haven't met any of them, but you are so wanted and so much loved. They fell in love with your pictures and said how much they wanted you to join their good families. But in this confusing human world, we have something called the "legal system" and in order for us to get you to better lands, this legal system takes time, and we know you don't have much of that left. We are thousands against a small handful of people that are fighting us. It is nearly impossible for us to understand how they have over-powered us from saving you so far, but it won't last much longer. Promise.
> 
> Soon you will have one of these new homes that I speak of where the grass is green and life is good. So, if you have to lay down to sleep today, please remember to wake up because your new homes are not that far away.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Me


----------



## Marty

Here's one for the math geeks to help pass the time while we are awaiting our next anouncement:

Let's assume that the safe de-wormer and best product for de-worming at this point for an emaciated horse is SafeGuard. Personally speaking, that would be my #1 choice to begin a de-worming regime.

Now then, a case of 10 SafeGuards can be purchased at $4.99 each from County Supply.

Each tube will de-worm 1,1000 pounds. Remember: 5 days consecutively of product.

So let's do the math on price here for de-worming this herd and send the results to Coleman's fax :aktion033:

As a suddenly dilligent horse owner who is out there making amends by providing hay and water for his herd today, I am certain de-worming will not be over looked either.



:


----------



## PaintedMeadows

That would be about 120 tubes at a cost of $599.00 plus taxes whatever they are in Kansas. And then there is how long it would take him to deworm 96 horses each day for 5 days. I doubt he would or could do that alone. :no: Poor little horses.


----------



## heart k ranch

Gosh, thats a lot of money. I wish I could help a little! Poor Poor horses!!


----------



## AppyLover2

Decided to play with the pictures that were included in the newspaper article we were given the link to. They were really too small in the article to see much detail so I enlarged them.































How could anybody in their right mind call this a pasture??? It's a virtual junk yard!!!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Marty said:


> Well here's my letter:
> 
> Soon you will have one of these new homes that I speak of where the grass is green and life is good. So, if you have to lay down to sleep today, please remember to wake up because your new homes are not that far away.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Me



Well, Marty - if I could curse at you on this forum I WOULD. Because I am cursing you in my head crying here at work on my computer with no business even BEING on this forum in the middle of the day while I'm here at work supposed to be taking care of all the PEOPLE on my caseload and not worrying about these little horses and goats. . .

I was JUST FINE with all the good news coming until I read your post, and I was STILL JUST FINE until I read that STUPID last line! :no:



:

Blessings to you and all working on this!!!


----------



## Marty

Reijel's Mom: Yup it's hard to suck back the tears and stay off the forum when you are supposed to be working. ......This case has gotten to everyone but just keep in mind the sentence before that one:

_Soon you will have one of these new homes that I speak of where the grass is green and life is good._

I really do believe that!


----------



## lvponies

How long does it take to get the confirmation email back from the Fort Scott Tribune so I can post my comments??? It's been about 20-25 minutes and nothing back yet. I'm ready to post!!! Maybe we've killed their site with everyone trying to register??



:


----------



## Cathy_H

> TO: Sheriff Harold Coleman
> FROM: Ms. Danielle Emond
> 
> Oxford Mills, Ontario (CANADA)
> 
> .c. The Honorable Terri L. Johnson
> 
> Governor Kathleen Sebelius


........... Ok since those that can do something about this must be following this forum here's my thoughts to you - - To you Sheriff Coleman, Governor Sebelius, Congressman, Senator, Chamber of Commerce - - - We have been a patient group but if this situation does not end up to the betterment of these animals, including long term, I will do my part in letting the real animal lovers know of your inaction in this matter. I will place on my website the sad story of these Kansas animals with links & pictures of the evidence. I will challenge everyone that reads this forum that has a website to do the same. Look at the number of people reading this - - future publicity for Kansas - negative or positive - it is your decision.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Should come back straightaway- you can use my sign in if you want just PM me and I'll give you the password!!


----------



## Mona

lvponies said:


> How long does it take to get the confirmation email back from the Fort Scott Tribune so I can post my comments??? It's been about 20-25 minutes and nothing back yet. I'm ready to post!!! Maybe we've killed their site with everyone trying to register??
> 
> 
> 
> :


Mine was pretty much immediate. Check your spam folder since it is a system generated email it may have been filtered out as spam.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

That is NOT a _virtual_ junkyard- that is a junkyard- my town tip is cleaner than that place- is this man blind as well as stupid???

What is WRONG with these people- can they not see there is NO grass?????


----------



## lvponies

Still haven't gotten the email and it isn't in my spam folder.

Jane....I sent you a PM.

Thanks!!


----------



## HGFarm

I JUST got mine- took a couple of hours here. Perhaps their system is bogged down, LOL

Yes, what a junkyard!

Also, I find it interesting that in EVERY picture, his BACK is to them. In one, he is sort of turned to look at them but is having to turn around to do it. Doesnt like the mess he has created????


----------



## Mini Mouse

I can not stand to look at that Old Coot wearing that cowboy hat ... a cowboy HE IS NOT!!!


----------



## LindaB

Marty said:


> Well here's my letter:
> 
> Dear Little Horses,
> 
> One day a kind lady went to visit you because she wanted to buy one of you. She was shocked when she saw the trouble you were in. So she made it her priority to report your conditions to several agencies until she found one that would listen to her and agree to help you. If it wasn't for her, we would have never known that you needed help. That lady is a hero.
> 
> Soon you will have one of these new homes that I speak of where the grass is green and life is good. So, if you have to lay down to sleep today, please remember to wake up because your new homes are not that far away.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Me


Boy Marty, you sure have a way with words. I sit here still crying. What a wonderful thing you did, it's just to bad that horses can't read. You'd be getting wet kisses from all of them.

God Bless You Marty.


----------



## HGFarm

In addition, I thought they said he ALREADY had the horses wormed when the vet came two or three weeks ago so why is he still complaining on that?? Also, why has it taken over 3 weeks to get any REAL feed out there?!! I hope they dont go into shock, colic and die because now they are over eating??? Is the hay where they can just go up and eat it??!


----------



## AppyLover2

Did y'all notice that "crude ole country boy" has a cell phone?

Also did you notice in the newspaper that he's now calling us alligators. If this whole thing wasn't so darned sad, I'd have gotten a laugh out of that.

Laurie - MaryKansas said it was round bales, so I'm sure they can get to them. I don't think for a second he's concerned enough to take it apart and feed them a bit at a time. Unless, of course, they're outside the fence for show, the horses aren't going to get it, and he's gonna sell it to raise money for wormer.

All this feed and apparent care is only because he's finally gotten the message that the world is watching.


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=10pt]Here is a newscast update. I wrote Fox 14 last night because I thought that they were out at Trembly's yesterday and never did a story on it, and I just got this email from them.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you for your concern. It will be our lead story tonight on the 9 o'clock news.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Sincerely,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Michael Hayslip[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Anchor/Producer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]FOX 14[/SIZE]


----------



## oatbucket

You know, I keep seeing his excuse that they are thin is that they are old. I have had several old horses (30+) and none of them ever looked like that excpet the one we took in as a rescue and after a few months of good care she no longer looked that way. If they are so old that they can no longer keep weight on or have cancer so bad that they look that way, then they should not have been allowed to suffer. I too have had minis, and we had to be careful how much food we let them have because they seemed to absorb calories as well as oxygen from the air. They are very easy keepers. Also on a herd of 100 can you imagine the farrier costs. About the cheapest trim you can find is 20 per horse, times that by hundred and he would have a 2000.00 dollar farrier bill every six to eight weeks. If he can't even afford a vet bill, how can he afford that? On top of the 600.00 dollar worming bill every 6 to 8 weeks?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

geez Marty i only got through the first paragraph... i will have to to back and find it tonight and read the whole thing when i can CRY IN PEACE. no can do at work... :no:


----------



## chandab

AppyLover2 said:


> Decided to play with the pictures that were included in the newspaper article we were given the link to. They were really too small in the article to see much detail so I enlarged them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could anybody in their right mind call this a pasture??? It's a virtual junk yard!!!!



I want the mini on the right hand side of the picture, the one kind of standing by itself. Don't know why, but he/she talks to me.



: [The sort of buckskin looking one with the mealy muzzle.]


----------



## Marty

ok that wasn't nice


----------



## Mona

> Did y'all notice that "crude ole country boy" has a cell phone?


YES! That was one of the FIRST things I noticed, and it made me so mad to think he can afford that "luxury" but he cannot afford to care for his ANIMALS!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, PLEASE, can anyone tell us if these news broadcasts can only be seen locally, or can they be seen on the Dish Network or Bell ExpressVu too, and if so, what channel(s)?? I would really LOVE to watch these on TV, as I am on *S L O W* dial-up and it takes hours to download any video. PLEEEEAAAASSSEEEE????


----------



## Reijel's Mom

rabbitsfizz said:


> That is NOT a _virtual_ junkyard- that is a junkyard- my town tip is cleaner than that place- is this man blind as well as stupid???



I don't know why everyone is complaining about this poor man's property! It looks as though he cares for his minis very much - he went out and got each of them their own vehicle!!!

Sorry, I could NOT resist!


----------



## heart k ranch

Reijel's Mom said:


> rabbitsfizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT a _virtual_ junkyard- that is a junkyard- my town tip is cleaner than that place- is this man blind as well as stupid???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why everyone is complaining about this poor man's property! It looks as though he cares for his minis very much - he went out and got each of them their own vehicle!!!
> 
> Sorry, I could NOT resist!
Click to expand...


----------



## DrivinTime

BIG Congratulations to everybody who has worked to hard to bring attention to the plight of these little guys! And thanks for posting the news info! It's working!!! I can breathe again!

I don't believe that persons who own horses will be fooled by Mr. Trembly's excuses. And I'm glad that somebody(ies) commented under the Fort Scott Tribune that these horses have shaggy fur, which may (for the uninitiated) disguise how thin they really are. Many people who don't have horses might not have really understood what they are looking at...

Hoping for more (long term) good news this evening.... Fingers crossed!

Sending a big virtual hug to everybody on this Fabulous Forum. :aktion033:


----------



## Mona

Reijel's Mom said:


> rabbitsfizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT a _virtual_ junkyard- that is a junkyard- my town tip is cleaner than that place- is this man blind as well as stupid???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why everyone is complaining about this poor man's property! It looks as though he cares for his minis very much - he went out and got each of them their own vehicle!!!
> 
> Sorry, I could NOT resist!
Click to expand...



Well yes, we sure could all use a smile!



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Rabbit, as everyone knows is 28- I can tell you he is FAT

But then he is UTD with worming, has his feet trimmed regulatory, gets far too much feed (because he has no teeth left so can't eat hay so rather than leave him to starve to death I am feeding him a special diet- there's a thought!!)

I can tell you there is NO way any of those horses have been wormed- perhaps he would like to tell us where he bought the wormers??

I use generic Fenbendazole- I am guessing none of those horses is anywhere near the weight of any of mine, so I would guess 20 ml per horse per day would do it- if I had that many I would have a dosing gun so I could just fire the amount down each throat as I got to it- no way is he going to shell out $500.00 for a dosing gun.

20ml per horse for 125 horses per day anyone??

For five days??

At a cost of , and this is the price HERE- $120.00 per litre (1,000.00ml, BTW)

My calculator isn't charged so can someone do the math??


----------



## CritterCountry

Mona, ME TOO!! Unless it hits CNN or NBC, we Canadians are out of luck it appears



I am slow dial up too.

Also what time will it be here in Ontario, when it is 5pm Kansas time?


----------



## Katiean

Hey, the horses do have at least 1 fridge too. Gotta keep that beer cold for them.


----------



## Mona

Katiean said:


> Hey, the horses do have at least 1 fridge too.


Yes, but unfortunately, it is like poor old Mother Hubbard's fridge. :no:


----------



## PaintedMeadows

$300.00 per day, $1500.00 for five days worth plus gun for $500.00 and then taxes. $2000.00 plus taxes. Holy Moly!!


----------



## Loren&Rocky

I have not read all the posts, but if these horses need homes, I can take a few if they can make it all the way to Washington. Not a problem.


----------



## Buckskin gal

:no: :no:


----------



## AppyLover2

> http://titancast.titantv.com/players/default.aspx?siteid=1
> Link for KOAM news that Ginny said would be airing today. News is on at 5 and 6


5 PM Central is 35 minutes from now.

Tick............tock.............tick........tock

Reijel - thanks for the laugh.  I needed that!


----------



## Tnkrtoy

oatbucket said:


> You know, I keep seeing his excuse that they are thin is that they are old. I have had several old horses (30+) and none of them ever looked like that excpet the one we took in as a rescue and after a few months of good care she no longer looked that way. If they are so old that they can no longer keep weight on or have cancer so bad that they look that way, then they should not have been allowed to suffer. I too have had minis, and we had to be careful how much food we let them have because they seemed to absorb calories as well as oxygen from the air. They are very easy keepers. Also on a herd of 100 can you imagine the farrier costs. About the cheapest trim you can find is 20 per horse, times that by hundred and he would have a 2000.00 dollar farrier bill every six to eight weeks. If he can't even afford a vet bill, how can he afford that? On top of the 600.00 dollar worming bill every 6 to 8 weeks?


Old vern keeps his farrier care to a minimum, like all his horse care. As a horseman with 50 years experience he knows better that anyone that 5 inch long hooves are an asset when walking on ice.

Just venting


----------



## hahler

Also on a herd of 100 can you imagine the farrier costs. About the cheapest trim you can find is 20 per horse, times that by hundred and he would have a 2000.00 dollar farrier bill every six to eight weeks.

OK Oatbucket i now think im to cheap in what im charging to do minis if that is what you are paying up there

Maybe i should raise my prices. JUST KIDDING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!

dawn


----------



## CritterCountry

Didi anyone notice old Vern contradicted himself by saying it was not neglect and that it was illness, but then later says he has no trouble caring for them? First statement points out that he knows there is a problem by blaming it on illness. Then says there is not a problem. Well, which is it?

Patiently waiting for 5pm!!! :lol:


----------



## oatbucket

hahler said:


> Also on a herd of 100 can you imagine the farrier costs. About the cheapest trim you can find is 20 per horse, times that by hundred and he would have a 2000.00 dollar farrier bill every six to eight weeks.
> 
> OK Oatbucket i now think im to cheap in what im charging to do minis if that is what you are paying up there
> 
> Maybe i should raise my prices. JUST KIDDING PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dawn


Actually, all of the farriers around here charge 30.00 per horse, but I have heard that some farriers only charge 20.00.

Oh and lets not forget the cost of vacs per horse.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

But you do not seem to realise that NONE of that care is necessary.

You just mollycoddle your horses, what with all this high falutin' feeding and graining and worming and trimming and all.

Next thing you'll be wanting good ol' Vern to believe you give them vitamin supplements and don't expect them to drink out of dirty old gas cans!!!

And provide them with somewhere to get out of the heat and the cold.

Whatever next?

   :deadhorse2:




:



: :deadhorse2:


----------



## wyldfyre

First, I'd like to thank Mona for pointing me to this site, and this particular thread. I have spent the majority of the last 24 hours reading each and every post in the thread. I have cried more tears in the last 24 hours than I can ever recall, not only for the horses, but also for the dedication of the members and contributors and motivators, and yes, even the ones that have said some not-so-nice things. Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion, and all words are valuable, even if only to serve to strenthen the resolve of the group to achieve the results they wish. It is wonderful to see so many people linked together, united and taking action in a matter that requires it.

Believe me, if I were anywheres close to Kansas, I'd be in like a dirty shirt with whatever action needed to be taken on site, and although I have learned a smattering of diplomacy in previous years, would find it hard to maintain a civil tongue, let alone compose a civil letter to authorities. I applaud you all for showing by example maturity in this so very emotional situation.

I can only hope that there is light at the end of the tunnel for the horses.

My thoughts are with you all, now, and will be in the ensuing days that follow.

I have sent links of the video clip to everyone in my address book, animal lovers or not, in the hopes to garner more support for the minis.

An added note: from experience, I have learned that change comes best from within, especially monumental change such as breaking into the 'old boys club'. It's not easily done, and takes perserverence on behalf of the group wishing the change, but it CAN be done, and I know you/we all have that tenacity inside us to keep the ball rolling even after these horses are made safe.


----------



## HGFarm

Marty said:


> And here is Mr. Cell phone's number again!
> 
> Maybe you can talk to the beard???
> 
> 620 224 7320



Unless he connects you to his supervisor, Mr. Dial Tone


----------



## virginia

UPDATE

Not as good as I had hoped but it is a start. The DA will press charges. As of right now Trembly has given 8 of the minis over to SWER the other rescue and CMHR is going to Foster. We have a Foster Home on way right now to pick them up. They should be there about 6pm Kansas time, but we probably won't get an update on their condition till they get them home and settled. The Foster people live 70 miles from Uniontown so it will be much later tonight. Like I said it's a start, but CMHR will not rest till all those minis are out of that heck hole. This could not have happened without you guys. I'm sitting here crying like a baby at this small victory. And crying too because it is only 8.

I'm leaving for Kansas within the hour but can still be reached by cell. I wish this were better news and that we had all of them, so still keep the pressure on. WE WILL NOT STOP. Trembly has to be shut down for the welfare of those minis.

Ginny

Hey I didn't say "heck" LOL


----------



## LindaB

HGFarm said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Mr. Cell phone's number again!
> 
> Maybe you can talk to the beard???
> 
> 620 224 7320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he connects you to his supervisor, Mr. Dial Tone
Click to expand...

Thank you for this post, I needed a good laugh about now.


----------



## AppyLover2

I'm loving the levity on here right now. I honestly think we're just giddy from the hours and days of such emotional ups and downs and the lack of sleep because of it. Remember how the kids got when they were soooooo tired, but just wouldn't give up and rest. That's us right now.

Regarding Verns farrier. Doubt that he's as much as spoken with a farrier for years. My guess is, that like a lot of older horse owners, he does his own trimming. That one with the 5" hooves must have been hiding out on one of the busses. Or maybe he was driving around in his new vehicle.

Ginny 8 is a start. That's 8 more than were going to safety yesterday. Thank God the DA is finally willing to press charges.

Do you want people there tomorrow????


----------



## Warpony

virginia said:


> The DA will press charges. As of right now Trembly has given 8 of the minis over to SWER the other rescue and CMHR is going to Foster.


Oh thank God!

It's a start! and those little ones will be on their way to their new life. :aktion033: :aktion033:



:



: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Mona

HGFarm said:


> Unless he connects you to his supervisor, Mr. Dial Tone



LOL!!!! GOOD ONE! :bgrin


----------



## SunQuest

Ginny,

Are the horses already in the hands of SWER? If so, can you tell us if they are the worst of the bunch or just some random ones handed over?

I am so glad that Mr Trembly has allowed these 8 to go. Thank you, Mr Trembly. It is nice to see you cooperating with SWER.

I also hope that Mr Trembly will allow us to help the rest of them. It would be so much easier for everyone involved if this could be the case.

Good luck Ginny. I know you will update as possible.


----------



## Reble

8 of the minis over to SWER the other rescue and CMHR is going to Foster.

Good news :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Just the beginning, Prayers for the minis left behind


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

well thank goodness finally there is a answer from the DA and they are doing what is right.

Thank goodness that 8 minis will now have shelter and regular meals.

Hopefully more will follow


----------



## Danielle_E.

Ginny and all members of this forum, rescues who have got involved, the Humane Society of the US., members of other forums, internaitonal friends, and the concerned citizens of Kansas and on and on.

WHAT A WONDERFUL BUNCH OF PEOPLE YOU ALL ARE, BLESS YOU, BLESS YOU, BLESS YOU.

Ginny, it may be trickle right now, with the release of the 8, but I believe the storm will come and it will pour :aktion033: Now is the time to start fighting HARDER!


----------



## lvponies

8 is a GREAT start!!! YAY!!!! That's 8 more then we had when we started.

Still hoping and praying that the rest are out of the heck hole very, very soon!!! Please tell the other rescue and the foster home a GREAT BIG THANK YOU from all of us!!!!



:



:

:cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## Mona

:aktion033: :new_multi: WOOHOOOO and YEEEEHAAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



: :cheeky-smiley-006: I know it's only 8 out of about 100, but hey, it's a START and definately a step in the right direction!!! WAY TO GO!!

EVERYONE, that reads this that has contibuted in ANY way, by positive thoughts, prayers, emails, faxes, letters or actions, give yourselves a HUGE pat on the back!!



: We ARE making a difference! Like CMHR's slogan says....making a difference, one horse at a time! :risa8:

Hi wyldfyre :saludando:


----------



## CritterCountry

That's great, if the DA presses charges it will be a lot easier to get the rest out!!!


----------



## Steph_D

I just recorded the news clip from KOAM on my camera and I'm trying to upload it to my photobucket account now. If it works, I'll post it. I'm on high speed but it's taking a good while


----------



## Danielle_E.

Please read and dance and dance some more, more good news. This is from a forum member on the arabian site I belong to, the group unfortunately I got upset with when I first posted about the situation and after 24 hours had no response to online...well they are coming through for these minis :bgrin :bgrin



> I have just received this reply to one of my emails (from the list).
> Dear Ms. Lewis,
> 
> We published an article on this situation in the Wednesday issue (today), which you can check out on www.fstribune.com. Mr. Trembly has certainly let things get out of hand, and some of his horses are suffering for it. But one quote in staff writer Michael Glover's story illustrates the real nature of the problem. Ronni Folden, another local horse owner, the person who actually first reported the situation to authorities, said, “I understand that he loves his horses. I just think that he has become like a cat lady, so to speak. He’s hoarding now. I just think he doesn’t realize it.” I urge you to read Michael's story. The veterinary department at Kansas State University has been brought in, and it appears that the problem is on its way to being remedied. However, our reporter plans to keep an eye on the situation and write more, if necessary, in the coming weeks.
> 
> Robin Hixson
> 
> Managing Editor
> 
> There is nothing like the wheels of the internet for getting things rolling. .
> 
> Barbara



This is only the start, the momentum is there and it won't be stopped....



:


----------



## oatbucket

8 Is better than none. I wish it were all of them, but its a start. I can't wait to hear an update on those 8 and I hope it isn't too long before the rest of them are out of there. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## SunQuest

Mona said:


> :aktion033: :new_multi: WOOHOOOO and YEEEEHAAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : :cheeky-smiley-006: I know it's only 8 out of about 100, but hey, it's a START and definately a step in the right direction!!! WAY TO GO!!
> 
> EVERYONE, that reads this that has contibuted in ANY way, by positive thoughts, prayers, emails, faxes, letters or actions, give yourselves a HUGE pat on the back!!
> 
> 
> 
> : We ARE making a difference! Like CMHR's slogan says....making a difference, one horse at a time! :risa8:
> 
> Hi wyldfyre :saludando:


I so agree with you Mona, I give thanks and big kudos to all involved!

But there is one we should not forget. Now I know no one is in the mood to give thanks elsewhere, but we should not forget to thank MR Trembly for allowing us this wonderful opertunity to help him.....



:



:



:


----------



## Mini Mouse

Oh Thank you Jesus! This is a great start and some relief for at least 8 of them. I didn't post much on here but believe me I have been hanging in here all the time and doing my emails and faxes. (and my share of crying). Keep working and praying for the horses left.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

:risa8: :new_multi: :risa8: :new_multi: :risa8: :new_multi: :risa8: :new_multi:

:488: :488: :488: :488: :488:




: OK, so it's not my birthday...but it feels like it!!

This is a great start. I'd gotten a call stating 8 were going to be released and I was soooo worried that there wouldn't be someone close enough to get to them before he changed his mind. I'm so relieved there is someone to pick them up and start them on the way to a much better life!

The truck and trailer are ready to go! Just say the word!


----------



## Danielle_E.

Mona, that little icon that dances, makes me think you should be on Dancing with the Stars, ROFL.


----------



## appymini

You can clearly see in some pics that some are pregnet and not wormy guts. Even if he isn`t trying to breed. Things happen.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I know Mr. Trembly's cell # was posted but I truly believe, and please don't take it that I empathize with this individual, I don't, but lets not lower ourselves to slinging mud at this time, lets get the rest out to safe and healthy location. Calling him and giving him heck isn't going to help at this time, it might just make it more difficult to try and help the rest.


----------



## firecoach

I too, have been watching and waiting and oh yea, crying. Someone else posted that they are in Washington too. I would be happy to foster a couple of mini's but I thought I was to far away. I would be happy to apply to be able to foster if it would help and maybe if a bunch of us from the Pacific Northwest got together we could take some, splitting shipping costs if needed.

Marla in Cheney Washington.


----------



## C G Minis

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :bgrin



: THANK YOU SWER. I HAVE TALKED TO HIM ABOUT OTHER HORSES. HE IS A WONDERFUL PERSON.


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=18pt]The total is up to 10 horses now. Trembly threw in a mare with a baby at her side!!! :new_multi: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## Barbie

[SIZE=12pt]I've been reading this post every day - have cried lots of tears, but now can finally smile a little. 10 little horses on their way to a better tomorrow. Thank you Mr. Trembly for letting them be fostered.[/SIZE]

Can someone post the address to send a donation designated for this Rescue - mine will be in the mail tomorrow? Use it however it is needed.

Thanks to everyone for their hard work and perserverance - all the prayers, phone calls, e-mails have worked to improve these horses lives - hopefully tomorrow it will be the balance of them living the good life with plenty of food and water.

Barbie


----------



## appymini

:aktion033: WOW that is awsume. :aktion033:


----------



## SunQuest

Danielle_E. said:


> I know Mr. Trembly's cell # was posted but I truly believe, and please don't take it that I empathize with this individual, I don't, but lets not lower ourselves to slinging mud at this time, lets get the rest out to safe and healthy location. Calling him and giving him heck isn't going to help at this time, it might just make it more difficult to try and help the rest.


You are right Danielle. I also think that calling him and not being nice will cause more harm than good. That is why I said we should thank him for caring enough to finally let us help him.



: If he sees us all as alligators, then we should be nice when he finally starts to work with us. I am not saying that one has to be happy with how we got to this point. That does not matter right now. And it does not mean that we are going to just let this whole thing go with only 8 horses getting help.

BUT.... we should be letting him know that we appreciate any cooperation with SWER or CMHR or any other rescue. If he knows he is doing the right thing now, and he knows we appreciate it, and if it helps himself feel better about what is happening so that he will continue to allow horses to go to the rescues, then that is all that matters.

Funny thing happened here all,

It has been rainy and overcast all afternoon. Well, at exactly 5 pm KS time, it was raining hard and the sun was shining brightly. For some reason I looked out my office window at that time. The most gorgeous rainbow was overhead. Must be a good sign.

He Marty... Maybe a sign from the Rainbow Bridge and Michael????


----------



## Danielle_E.

anothe two (a baby), okay that did it, I am balling my eyes out now.. back later. Thank you Mr. Trembly, thank you.


----------



## HobbsFarm

*[SIZE=14pt]*Donations*[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=10pt]Specify that it is for the Uniontown minis, we have a seperate fund set up for them.[/SIZE]*
*Thank you for your help! We are going to need all the help we can get!*
*[SIZE=10pt]Gini Acton, Treasurer
16340 N Coronado View RD
Tucson, AZ 85739[/SIZE]*


----------



## lvponies

[SIZE=24pt] :aktion033: WOO HOO!!! Another 2!!!!! YAY!!!! :aktion033: [/SIZE]


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## Reijel's Mom

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=18pt]The total is up to 10 horses now. Trembly threw in a mare with a baby at her side!!! :new_multi: [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=18pt]Shannon[/SIZE]



THAT is really, really great!!!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Oh 10 :aktion033: May I ask....was the white one that was pictured down one of them? I have been so worried.


----------



## Katiean

Well, thats 10 horses out of h**l. Lets all pray that all 10 make it. Hopefully what happened to our wild horses won't happen to them.


----------



## Steph_D

It's not the best quality video, but I got it uploaded to my photobucket. It's about a 2 minute segment and there's supposed to be another story in about 10 minutes with possible comments from the sheriff.


----------



## AppyLover2

sre-showtime As the President of CMHR Ginny is pretty much heading things. I guess all we can do now is sit on standby until she tells us what we need to do next.

Right now I think Thanking God and CELEBRATING is definitely appropriate.

Please tell us who SWER is. I want to send them a big THANK YOU.

Steph - thank you soooo much..........but it just takes me to Photobucket.


----------



## MSRminis

I am hoping too that the white one




:



: was released too. Have been very worried about her....


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Steph_D said:


> It's not the best quality video, but I got it uploaded to my photobucket. It's about a 2 minute segment and there's supposed to be another story in about 10 minutes with possible comments from the sheriff.



So - allow me to ask a dumb question - how does one get this photobucket to work?


----------



## oatbucket

Reijel's Mom said:


> Steph_D said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the best quality video, but I got it uploaded to my photobucket. It's about a 2 minute segment and there's supposed to be another story in about 10 minutes with possible comments from the sheriff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - allow me to ask a dumb question - how does one get this photobucket to work?
Click to expand...

I can't get it to work either...

Yes who is SWER so that we can thnk them properly.


----------



## HaazeMinis

:new_multi: :new_multi: :488: :488: :risa8: :risa8: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:



:



: :worshippy: :worshippy:

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE INVOLVED IN THIS !!! 10 is a start!!

:aktion033:

:saludando:

Jeri


----------



## Steph_D

Try this link, News Link.


----------



## CandyB

Can you just paste the URL for the photobucket please?





thanks for the link. please let us know when the next one is up.


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]http://www.contros.com/2006/DynamicContent/DisplayItemView.aspx?VID=20&IID=3895[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]This is the link to a story hot off the press of KOAMtv. I can confirm that there are 11 horses released now, but I don't know which ones. The article says that it was eleven of "the sickest ones" but that hasn't been confirmed. We will know more when our foster people get there and report back. [/SIZE]


----------



## AppyLover2

That did it Steph. THANKS!!!

*MARTY* - I tried to PM you. Please post the information you've gathered on caring for (feeding) this little ones when we get them home. I know you said earlier it isn't much......but I'm one of those people who doesn't have a clue. I wanna start getting ready.



:


----------



## Marty

Someone had asked us if this was the worst of the horses.

The answer is "no, but they are in dire need" is what we were told by Victor McMillian.

So let us keep plugging away for the rest.

Ginny as you know is on route now and will be there in some 12+ hours. She is he** bent on locating the missing 20 horses.

There ARE 20 missing horses.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Steph_D said:


> Try this link, News Link.



Thanks much! Sounds like there is more news to come, so if you can get that for us that would be awesome


----------



## Steph_D

AppyLover2 said:


> That did it Steph. THANKS!!!


Oh good!! I'm uploading the other story now, but it'll probably take about half an hour or more. I'll post when I get it up. I'm so glad to hear that some of those babies are getting out of there



:


----------



## SunQuest

Marty said:


> Someone had asked us if this was the worst of the horses.
> 
> The answer is "no, but they are in dire need" is what we were told by Victor McMillian.
> 
> So let us keep plugging away for the rest.
> 
> Ginny as you know is on route now and will be there in some 12+ hours. She is he** bent on locating the missing 20 horses.
> 
> There ARE 20 missing horses.


Thanks Marty for answering my question. I was worried that he would only let the ones that are not the worst go. I hope and pray that Ginny gets to the bottom of it all.

Thank Victor McMillian for us. I know he has been a huge help in all of this. Oh, make sure that Gini Acton or whom ever is managing paypal gets a donation from me. It is the best I coud do!


----------



## wade3504

I think maybe we should thank the DA too for stepping up and doing what is right. :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

thank God and all of His equine advocates here on earth that some of them are now safe... :aktion033: :aktion033:

now for the rest of them! :xbud: :xbud:


----------



## Marty

Donna I began making tiny brochures over a week ago and never quite finished cause we NEVER thought this all was going to happen like it did. I'll be happy to send you what I have asap.


----------



## Shari

That is a wonderful start... with 10. Thank you everyone that has worked so hard to help these little horses!! Hope the others can also get help soon!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

Marty said:


> Donna I began making tiny brochures over a week ago and never quite finished cause we NEVER thought this all was going to happen like it did. I'll be happy to send you what I have asap.




i have some info on safely feeding up a starved horse at home that i got from Crosswinds Equine Rescue... i will post that as well, once i get home and have access to it.


----------



## Steph_D

Here's the link to the second news story. This one has the sheriff on it. Marty, you have a PM about farrier services for the rescues.


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## FMC Minis

: So much Love!



:

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: We are soo excited to help foster and later adopt and give them loving homes! :hypocrite:




: This is terrific! :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:




: And a BIG thanks to everyones hard work and continuous efforts...keep it up, 11 down and more need help!



:




: Thank you to Mr. T for allowing all to help, they will be cared for and they have you to thank in allowing them to leave. :538:


----------



## greenacreswv

THANK YOU to everyone who's made an effort for these little guys.

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Good grass hay (not alfalfa) and fresh, clean water is the best start for these guys. No grain to begin with. If they've been starving as long as we suspect, their kidneys and digestive tracts are all messed up, so they have to be brought along slowly.

Worming is of secondary importance until stabilized.

Trims will need to be done incrementally. (Remember how your legs feel when you usually wear Tevas, but you wear high heels to a party and then take them off that night?)

What a FANTASTIC group of people!

Faith


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

I've been talking with a bunch of the mini folks who have been at Trenbly's with the deputy when the ten horses were surrendered. They had full access to examine the horses, the full property, the mini mules and goats. NO horses were down, they were all curious and moved well. There is a large pond on the property with lots of trees and shade, and a better looking pasture in the back. He has pastures to rotate the horses to for seasonal grass and horses that were moved (it is still not clear if they were moved but all were present today) went to those rotation pastures. The thinnest horses were surrendered. Tomorrow the KSU lead equine vet will do a full exam.

From what the folks could see in addition to needing the worming program many of the horses need dental work, especially a few that are very old (30's) and many younger horses that are thin, He had been feeding a cracked corn mix and the feed store produced his purchase receipts showing that he had been buying feed. Many of the horses really need to be on Equine Senior either permanently or until they have had their dental work. Then they need to be on a better feed that he agreed he would provide. The goats were in good shape and getting to feel their body structure showed tht they are doing well. He has been told by the sheriff that he has to move the junk, tires and the vehicles. There were bones that had been buried and were dug up by his dog, the vet records and receipts showed that he had some horses died of West Nile last year. No carcasses were on the property.

That's good news. The vet exam will determine what should be done withthe balance of the horses. Ginny is on her way there. SHe is going to try to meet with Mary and Victor while she is there if that is possible.

Trembly is now understanding that he is in over his head and this is much bigger than he thought it was. He is beginning to trust the rescue groups representatives and will work with them. For now we do not need to file any private civil actions and charges may be forgone if he is cooperating. That is a much better situation than pulling out all of the horses and not having the benefit of knowing their histories and backgrounds. We do not need to continue pressuring the local law enforcement for now. Tomorrow is a big day and we'll know more but we can rest with the thought the horses are not suffering or dying right now.

It is easy to label someone a hoarder but that really is a medical diagnosis - not something that can truly be determined by mere observations of a spot in time. Those I spoke with seem to believe that Trembly is an old mini person who hangs on to his minis because they are what is left of his life. That's a slightly different situation.

As many of you know my dear friend Margie has been severely ill and got to the point where she had to recognize that she could not take care of her horses herself and her family was not as loyal to her minis as she had been - I could not drive a 2 to 3 hour round trip everyday to make sure they had the care they needed as a permanent solution (although I did for months at at time). Even at one point if someone had stepped into the situation they would have criticized us because the horses had gotten too thin when the folks we trusted to continue the care failed us. She bravely faced selling off all of her horses. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to experience. She insisted on doing our best to be sure they went to the best possible homes and were not scattered across the waters at auction. It was excruciatingly painful to get that done. I am not surprised that other folks are not as strong or brave and cannot face their own limitations on caring for their horses. Margie is one tough ol bird who is brave and strong.

I would encourage all odf us to take a shot at working the situation in accordance with what the veterinary recommendations are from tomorrow and the guidance of the mini hors people who are hands on at this point to tell us what will be best to remedy the problem in the short term and in the long term. IF the vet finds that some of the minis are indeed in reasonable condition there will be no legal basis for simpling seizing them. Without Trembly's trust and cooperation if that happens we will have no way to impact what happens to those horses. If we have his trust and cooperation we will. So tomorrow is a big day.


----------



## EMB

*Vicki I commend you on your excellent post and a balanced analysis of the situation. Well done. I foresee a win-win situation evolving for Mr. Trembly and his horses.*


----------



## Beccy

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

What a FANTASTIC start!!! You guys are awesome!!!



:

How soon before we will know which ones they are?


----------



## horsehug

I know this is not going to be popular with so many of you but I can't live with myself without posting what I know and feel so intensely about all of this deep in my heart.

The Vern Trembly I have known for 12 years has truly loved his horses. And it is very true that he has gone without things himself to feed them. He has always lived "Simply"..........in ways most of us can't even imagine.

When he started to see them starting to be thin, his mistake is that he tried to make the things that had always worked for him in the past... work, and this time it did not. When he got in touch with vets to help it was too late to keep them from getting really thin before their advice started to work.

I also try to fix things before I contact a vet usually. My vet is happy to help me and let me keep things on hand so I can handle things and he even compliments me sometimes the more I learn about doing things myself. So I do understand that way of thinking.

Vern was used to the fact that pasture and grain kept their weight on in the past. And he did worm every 3 months. That is not as often as every two months but it certainly is not neglect!!

When I met him 12 years ago his horses were healthy and he had a large number then too, at least 100. And they lived on pasture. That was after he had owned them for nearly 40 years! They were not neglected horses. They clearly loved him!! In the evening he would whistle and they would come running. I always remember my favorite, a little buckskin stallion that he named Carebear.

I remember when I had my first horses about 25 years ago my vet told us to worm them every 6 months. It was not until years later that I learned they needed it more often!!

I am glad that I, and anyone else who may have talked to Vern about downsizing, in a kind caring manner ....... did.

When he is talked to with kindness, and not attacked, he shows his true down to earth kind friendly caring self.

Now, having given up 11 horses which I know was incredibly difficult for him to do, he is stepping up to the plate. And no matter how many choose to badmouth him and continue the horrible vengeful remarks, I know he is a kind caring good hearted man. And what I know in my heart is the truth about him, is what matters to me . Listening to some of the remarks for this whole thread has had me in tears at times.

I did try to talk him into surrendering some of them when I called him (as asked to do) but I truly hope he gets to keep some of them also. He got himself overwhelmed with numbers, as well as worms, and not enough pasture, before he realised they needed hay on top of pasture. He had Always fed grain even when I met him in Colorado! Maybe most of you are above mistakes, but I sure can imagine that this same thing might have happened to me.

So many times in life I remember "There but for the grace of God, go I . "

He has worked hard for them and they have looked Good for most of his 50 years of owning them!

And he is now trying his hardest to bring them back to health. It is not a show! I for one, know it is not.

I hope he surrenders some more, but I know he can and WILL be able to take care of a smaller number. I hope with all my heart he is allowed to.

Thank you for allowing me to express my feelings on this.

Respectfully,

Susan O.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

It is just such a hard, hard situation, Susan. To see those pictures, and to know how badly some of them had to be suffering, and to know that many of those horses were not far from dying a horrible death. . .and the one person that could have changed everything for them, that held their fates in his hands, wasn't doing that - even when friends called (which I really appreciate you doing, by the way).

In a way I do feel bad for him. I'm sure his life is just falling to pieces for him right now.

But I have to say here on this public forum - no matter what happens to me - if any of you ever come to my place, and you see my animals looking like that - PLEASE take them from me - because something has gone so dreadfully wrong with me I am really just not myself anymore.

Sad situaton all around.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Susan I appreciate your position.. but I have to say and have thought this all day.. not worming your horses every 8 weeks and doing it every 12-16 weeks instead does not lead to horses looking that thin period lets be honest 4 times a year is more often then many horses all over this country get de-wormed and they dont look like that.

Now that said do I think that with some SERIOUS downsizing he can manage to have and keep some of these little horses that were such a large part of his life yes I do

I am glad that for whatever reason he agreed to let some go and hope he agrees to let some more go so that he can have the time and ability to enjoy the ones he keeps and can get things back under control

this looks like it is going to have a much better outcome then any of us anticipated and bottom line that is what counts


----------



## RJRMINIS

Dorrie & Frank said:


> I've been talking with a bunch of the mini folks who have been at Trenbly's with the deputy when the ten horses were surrendered. They had full access to examine the horses, the full property, the mini mules and goats. NO horses were down, they were all curious and moved well. There is a large pond on the property with lots of trees and shade, and a better looking pasture in the back. He has pastures to rotate the horses to for seasonal grass and horses that were moved (it is still not clear if they were moved but all were present today) went to those rotation pastures. The thinnest horses were surrendered. Tomorrow the KSU lead equine vet will do a full exam.
> From what the folks could see in addition to needing the worming program many of the horses need dental work, especially a few that are very old (30's) and many younger horses that are thin, He had been feeding a cracked corn mix and the feed store produced his purchase receipts showing that he had been buying feed. Many of the horses really need to be on Equine Senior either permanently or until they have had their dental work. Then they need to be on a better feed that he agreed he would provide. The goats were in good shape and getting to feel their body structure showed tht they are doing well. He has been told by the sheriff that he has to move the junk, tires and the vehicles. There were bones that had been buried and were dug up by his dog, the vet records and receipts showed that he had some horses died of West Nile last year. No carcasses were on the property.
> 
> That's good news. The vet exam will determine what should be done withthe balance of the horses. Ginny is on her way there. SHe is going to try to meet with Mary and Victor while she is there if that is possible.
> 
> Trembly is now understanding that he is in over his head and this is much bigger than he thought it was. He is beginning to trust the rescue groups representatives and will work with them. For now we do not need to file any private civil actions and charges may be forgone if he is cooperating. That is a much better situation than pulling out all of the horses and not having the benefit of knowing their histories and backgrounds. We do not need to continue pressuring the local law enforcement for now. Tomorrow is a big day and we'll know more but we can rest with the thought the horses are not suffering or dying right now.
> 
> It is easy to label someone a hoarder but that really is a medical diagnosis - not something that can truly be determined by mere observations of a spot in time. Those I spoke with seem to believe that Trembly is an old mini person who hangs on to his minis because they are what is left of his life. That's a slightly different situation.
> 
> As many of you know my dear friend Margie has been severely ill and got to the point where she had to recognize that she could not take care of her horses herself and her family was not as loyal to her minis as she had been - I could not drive a 2 to 3 hour round trip everyday to make sure they had the care they needed as a permanent solution (although I did for months at at time). Even at one point if someone had stepped into the situation they would have criticized us because the horses had gotten too thin when the folks we trusted to continue the care failed us. She bravely faced selling off all of her horses. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to experience. She insisted on doing our best to be sure they went to the best possible homes and were not scattered across the waters at auction. It was excruciatingly painful to get that done. I am not surprised that other folks are not as strong or brave and cannot face their own limitations on caring for their horses. Margie is one tough ol bird who is brave and strong.
> 
> I would encourage all odf us to take a shot at working the situation in accordance with what the veterinary recommendations are from tomorrow and the guidance of the mini hors people who are hands on at this point to tell us what will be best to remedy the problem in the short term and in the long term. IF the vet finds that some of the minis are indeed in reasonable condition there will be no legal basis for simpling seizing them. Without Trembly's trust and cooperation if that happens we will have no way to impact what happens to those horses. If we have his trust and cooperation we will. So tomorrow is a big day.




Thank you for your post.


----------



## Mona

Susan, I do understand where you are coming from, as you have a more personal outlook on things, as he is a friend of yours, and for that, he should be thankful for having such a true friend in you. You definately ARE, a good true friend to him, and the kind of friend that many folks would like to have.

My hopes are that he sees the urgency in the situation that some of those horses are now facing, and turns the extremely thin, and malnourished ones, as well as those needing immediate medical attention over to rescue right now, and then hopefully can also be persuaded into selling or rehoming most of the remaining ones. He really cannot handle that number, and it would be best for him to face that fact, and keep a few that he can more easily manage(like 5, maybe 10 tops) and take care of for pets, but I really truely, and honestly feel that he is in waaaaaay over his head with the numbers he has, and should no longer be raising them, as they are multiplying faster than he can care for them.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Thank you for taking the time to express your thoughts and findings. This is more to think about. I know I have had a very difficult time of sleeping since I have seen all the pictures of the minis. I will keep on hoping and praying that they will all become healthier than what the pictures showed them to be. I guess we will hear after the vet reports if many of them really did have cancer or not. It has been difficult sorting through all that has been said and know which was true and which wasn't. I truly hope Vern will do what is best for the horses. Thank you for being so level headed and donating your time. Mary



Dorrie & Frank said:


> I've been talking with a bunch of the mini folks who have been at Trenbly's with the deputy when the ten horses were surrendered. They had full access to examine the horses, the full property, the mini mules and goats. NO horses were down, they were all curious and moved well. There is a large pond on the property with lots of trees and shade, and a better looking pasture in the back. He has pastures to rotate the horses to for seasonal grass and horses that were moved (it is still not clear if they were moved but all were present today) went to those rotation pastures. The thinnest horses were surrendered. Tomorrow the KSU lead equine vet will do a full exam.
> 
> From what the folks could see in addition to needing the worming program many of the horses need dental work, especially a few that are very old (30's) and many younger horses that are thin, He had been feeding a cracked corn mix and the feed store produced his purchase receipts showing that he had been buying feed. Many of the horses really need to be on Equine Senior either permanently or until they have had their dental work. Then they need to be on a better feed that he agreed he would provide. The goats were in good shape and getting to feel their body structure showed tht they are doing well. He has been told by the sheriff that he has to move the junk, tires and the vehicles. There were bones that had been buried and were dug up by his dog, the vet records and receipts showed that he had some horses died of West Nile last year. No carcasses were on the property.
> 
> That's good news. The vet exam will determine what should be done withthe balance of the horses. Ginny is on her way there. SHe is going to try to meet with Mary and Victor while she is there if that is possible.
> 
> Trembly is now understanding that he is in over his head and this is much bigger than he thought it was. He is beginning to trust the rescue groups representatives and will work with them. For now we do not need to file any private civil actions and charges may be forgone if he is cooperating. That is a much better situation than pulling out all of the horses and not having the benefit of knowing their histories and backgrounds. We do not need to continue pressuring the local law enforcement for now. Tomorrow is a big day and we'll know more but we can rest with the thought the horses are not suffering or dying right now.
> 
> It is easy to label someone a hoarder but that really is a medical diagnosis - not something that can truly be determined by mere observations of a spot in time. Those I spoke with seem to believe that Trembly is an old mini person who hangs on to his minis because they are what is left of his life. That's a slightly different situation.
> 
> As many of you know my dear friend Margie has been severely ill and got to the point where she had to recognize that she could not take care of her horses herself and her family was not as loyal to her minis as she had been - I could not drive a 2 to 3 hour round trip everyday to make sure they had the care they needed as a permanent solution (although I did for months at at time). Even at one point if someone had stepped into the situation they would have criticized us because the horses had gotten too thin when the folks we trusted to continue the care failed us. She bravely faced selling off all of her horses. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to experience. She insisted on doing our best to be sure they went to the best possible homes and were not scattered across the waters at auction. It was excruciatingly painful to get that done. I am not surprised that other folks are not as strong or brave and cannot face their own limitations on caring for their horses. Margie is one tough ol bird who is brave and strong.
> 
> I would encourage all odf us to take a shot at working the situation in accordance with what the veterinary recommendations are from tomorrow and the guidance of the mini hors people who are hands on at this point to tell us what will be best to remedy the problem in the short term and in the long term. IF the vet finds that some of the minis are indeed in reasonable condition there will be no legal basis for simpling seizing them. Without Trembly's trust and cooperation if that happens we will have no way to impact what happens to those horses. If we have his trust and cooperation we will. So tomorrow is a big day.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

I am so thrilled that progress is being made. Now think of just what it is going to cost to help all these horses. :new_shocked: I'm just reminding all of you to check out the CMHR Auction to either donate an item to sell or maybe buy something you see or even just make a monetary donation of as little as $5. Contact me via PM or email for info.

http://www.lblastchanceauction.com/cgi-bin...;categoryID=136

Thank you all so much for caring and giving.



:


----------



## Marty

Sorry Vicki but I am going to strongly disagree with some of what you said and I do so with the utmost respect for you so please don't get mad at me for voicing my opinion.

And Susan, I know how your feelings have been hurt by all this. I am so sorry about that I truly am. I know you are a good person, a very good person, and a very good horse mommy and you are defending a man that you used to know in a different time. Maybe your friend is not vicious or calculating the way he is being portrayed and things just got away from him. Ok, I might buy that.

I see people up here daily not properly caring for their animals but oh my gosh "they LOVE them" !!! Sure they do, in their own minds. But the lack of care still exists that goes along with that love.

I feel that it took over 40,000 people to knock some sense into that man and I am not going to sit still and wait until the next time he screws up and needs another knock upside the head by the next group of 40,000 people.

Those little horses suffered tremendously over the years and still continue to do so by his hand. I feel that these horses are a privilege to own and care for and he has absolutely no business with them any longer. This is not an experiment for us to see whether he will or will not pass the test of time again at the expense of the little horses.

I will never forget Union town and what we have gone through there and I have no intention of ever having to go up against that so called law enforcement again in that place where those horses will continue to reside if permitted to remain there. He needs to be shut down now and forever and just give it up and move on with his life playing checkers or Bingo or something that does not involve careing for any type of animal.

As for Virginia who is en-route as we speak, she said to tell you all: she will reserve judgement until tomorrow when she does her own bit of investigation. She is very persistant that Ronnie counted 120 horses at first visit. Then she (Virginia) and Jess counted 104 which left some missing within days of that first count by Ronnie, and she wants them located. Monday there were less than 100 horses approxminately 94 and she wants every last horse accounted for and their whereabouts known to her immediately. The figures just don't add up.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I am thankful that 11 have been removed, I am hopeful that many more will be as well. As I watched the lastest news that someone posted the link to the first thing came to my mind when watching Mr. Trembly is that in HIS mind he truly believed that nothing was wrong or basically he was in denial. Unfortunately it took this much publicity and emotional upheaval to get the message across to him. When I heard him say that he has so far as gone without electricity, I knew right then and there that this was a very sad situation. At his age, he shouldn't be going through denying HIMSELF the basics of life, that just doesn't make any sense, and by him saying that it meant to me that he just can't afford all these horses, I think he finally realized that as well. As Mona said, I think, under veterinary assistance and perhaps monitoring by friends that being able to care for a much smaller number is not unfeasible in this situation. The horses will be happier, and Mr. Trembly will not have to forgo the basics for himself. What a very sad situation for all concerned, human and animals. Susan, would you relay a message to him, please tell him we aren't the nasty people trying to take all his horse away just because we want them, that was not the intent and I am so sorry he feels that way. I hope in the days to come he does see that we have his horses best interest at heart, that was the crux of the whole situation. It's time for the horses to heal and for humans to heal from this entire ordeal as well. Thanks Susan.


----------



## Minimor

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Susan I appreciate your position.. but I have to say and have thought this all day.. not worming your horses every 8 weeks and doing it every 12-16 weeks instead does not lead to horses looking that thin period lets be honest 4 times a year is more often then many horses all over this country get de-wormed and they dont look like that.
> 
> Now that said do I think that with some SERIOUS downsizing he can manage to have and keep some of these little horses that were such a large part of his life yes I do
> 
> I am glad that for whatever reason he agreed to let some go and hope he agrees to let some more go so that he can have the time and ability to enjoy the ones he keeps and can get things back under control
> 
> this looks like it is going to have a much better outcome then any of us anticipated and bottom line that is what counts


I do so agree with all of this. Around here there are many people that deworm their horses only twice a year--we did the same up until not too long ago. The past couple years there seem to be bigger worm loads so we have increased the number of dewormings--but by looking at the horses you would never know that worms had become a bigger problem that now require different control that what this area required in the past.

I too do much of my own vet work--I don't call the vet out unless I absolutely have to, and my vet is okay with that, very helpful on phone consultations & such, and she knows that when I ask her to come out, I really do need her to come out. I can say though that I'd never let horses get into such poor shape before I did take more drastic measures if what I was doing wasn't working. An owner must be able to honestly evaluate the horses' condition and get help before the horses deteriorate so badly. I also have more respect & sympathy for someone who--when confronted with the truth by an outsider--will stand back, take a second look and admit that there is a problem.

I think all would have looked more kindly on Vern if right at the start he had stepped up and admitted yes, there's a serious problem, I'm trying to deal with it, this is what I've done so far, I'm ashamed to say that I didn't see it sooner than I did, but I am working on fixing it now....instead of totally denying that there is anything wrong. As late as two days ago he was denying that there is anything wrong. He was supposedly fixing the problem, and yet Friday Ginny arrived to find the horses had no water. Regardless of what one is trying to fix in one's feeding program, water is easy. It's a constant--one can see that if the horses drain the water long before the tubs get refilled....you add more tubs.

That said, I am so happy to hear that Vern is now cooperating and has allowed the 10 or 11 horses to be taken into care. Hopefully he will agree to give up more of them, and if he can get down to a more manageable number and look after those properly, that will be great for him. It can be hard to realize that one must slow down & cut back as one ages.


----------



## SunQuest

Susan,

No flames from me. There is always another side to the story. You are right, and as I have said on other cases with CMHR and even on this thread that we should not judge. Yes, it is hard to do when all we have is a few bad pictures that tug at our hearts. And yes, these horses are in bad shape. But, without knowing Mr Trembly personally, I could not and would not judge him as it is obvious to me that he does love his herd. Most people that get into this situation love their animals. But sometimes one is so blinded by love that they can not see the hurt that same love has caused.

I am glad that Mr Trembly allowed more horses to go than what was originally thought by CMHR. I commend Mr Trembly on making that tough decision.

And Susan, I have to say that you are a great person also. You were stuck in a really really bad spot with having to choose between the good of those horses and the good of your friend. You handled it well.

Please let Mr Trembly know that not everyone on this thread or on this forum judges him. It is not for me to see the thorn in his eye and not see the plank in my own. And as my boss says when something bad happens... "It is what it is, now how do we fix it." I think that Mr Trembly is finally working on that.

And maybe, just maybe, he can make freinds with some of the rescue members so that he can learn new ideas on how to best help his horses so that he can keep just a few and manage them in a whole new way that ensures they are healthy, and of an easily manageable number for him or any one that may help him.


----------



## AppyLover2

I haven't read Susan O's last post or the ones that follow it. I did however watch the 6 News that StacD was good enough to provide to us. During the newscast Mr. Trembly said he's spent 50 years building a herd and doesn't think other people 'deserve' them. Perhaps I can relate more to his feelings than some of you younger people can but I found myself thinking that I honestly hope that someday Vern will understand that we're doing this for the horses, not for ourselves. I was as horrified as any of you at their condition and I'd like to think I worked as hard as most to try to save them, but that doesn't mean I'm incapable of feeling compassion. If any of Verns friends are reading this, please tell him I said thank you and that I'm sorry things had to come to this.

Edited to add: I've read them now and have to say Susan O that I wish I had a friend like you!!! It had to be very difficult to know the Vern you know and to come on this forum and see things that I'm sure, as you said, brought you to tears. Bless you for not just washing your hands of the whole thing, but talking with Vern and trying to help him understan that our goal was not to cause him pain. Bless you for your dedication to the man you know!


----------



## oatbucket

WOOOHOOOO!! It was finally on the Wichita news here in Kansas! They said that 11 horses had been rescued, but nearly 100 more still needed rescuing.

Thank you to the rescues who worked so hard and thank you to Mr Trembly for stepping up and letting those little horses get some of the help that they need. I know it must have been hard to let them go, but if you truly love them as you say you do, then it should make you happy to know that they will recieve such great care. Sometimes, you have to love enough to let go.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Marty I respect your voice and would fight to the death to defend your right to disagree with me. How about coming down off the mountain to see for yourself? Vic


----------



## Lena1

Oh Susan O


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## C G Minis

Go to foxkansas.com. It's on there web site!!! :aktion033:




: :aktion033:


----------



## srpwildrose

I am more of a "lurker" than a poster. I am trying to keep updated with all the posts. :lol:

I live in Kansas and have my foster application in to CMHR.

I contacted Ginny last week and am able to help foster some if needed.

There seems to be alot of help available in Kansas. I am glad Vern decided to let us help him.

We are here.....ready for the challenge. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## C G Minis

I too live in kansas,I am ready to help in any way. :saludando:


----------



## oatbucket

From Fox News in Wichita (copied from the website)

Miniature Horses In Need of Help

Last Update: 9:50 pm

Print Story | Email Story

A hundred animals in need of help. The herd of miniature horses in Uniontown, Kansas is drawing nationwide attention.

A Wellington man is heading up the rescue mission -- collecting food, medical supplies and foster homes.

More than a hundred miniature horses, all crammed into a pasture with no grass to eat, and filled with scrap metal.

Uniontown in Bourbon County is now on the minds of horse lovers across the nation.

Ronni Folden is one of those horse lovers.

"Some of them even have pasture rot all over their backs," she said, "some of them are there was one little one that was bleeding. This last time I went out, one of them was missing an eye. It's pitiful."

The mini-horses owner, Vernon Trembly says he loves his animals. "I've had them for so many years, they're part of me. it's that simple."

But at 71, a herd of a hundred is too much to handle.

That's where Victor McMullen man comes in. He runs a horse rescue farm in Wellington, and he's now the coordinator for the nationwide rescue mission.

"We're working with horse clubs from all over the United States, trying to get these horses out of of there, and into homes," he said. "People are offering money, they're offering feed, they're offering transportation, and that's what we're looking for. Those four things."

Mcmullen usually works with big horses; miniature horses present a problem.

While a lot of people will want to help the mini horses, not a lot of people will be equipped to do so. Fences are several feet high to keep in horses. But mini-horses are only about two and a half feet tall. They could get through a gap in the fence slats quickly, and escape.

But right now, the only escape Mcmullen and others are thinking about is off the farm in Uniontown, and into a place that can give the animals a chance to get back to health.

"Give them a life," said McMullen, "they deserve it."

www.southernwindsequinerescue.org

www.chancesminihorserescueorg

For those wanting to know what SWER stood for Southern Wind Equine Rescue.


----------



## C G Minis

CBS news in wichita picked it up also!!!


----------



## oatbucket

C G Minis said:


> CBS news in wichita picked it up also!!!


I just saw it, I thought they did a good job.


----------



## EMB

*Susan I am sorry this whole thing has hurt you so much on a personal level. Nila put things as eloquently as I could ever hope to. As I said earlier it looks as if this could well turn out to be a win-win situation for Mr. Trembly and his horses. The ideal scenario will see the neediest horses getting the care they need. With guidance Mr. Trembly can get the rest of the herd in to shape and proceed with a herd reduction the way most folks would. That would leave him in a position to enjoy those horses that he keeps. *

Marty, nothing is ever black and white unfortunately. I said way back when this first broke that this could well be a bad thing that happened to a good person and his horses and that there was likely a lot of this story that we don't know and indeed may never know. I am taking myself back to that original assessment. There are things that could have been handled differently by everyone involved in this situation. That is human nature though and I am hoping that Mr. Trembly will not be the only one who will learn some lessons as a result of this experience and in the days to come. So perhaps we can do what he is being asked to do. Open ourselves to new and different viewpoints.


----------



## sunfire

oatbucket said:


> C G Minis said:
> 
> 
> 
> CBS news in wichita picked it up also!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw it, I thought they did a good job.
Click to expand...

I also just saw the story on the Wichita CBS station... I agree they did a good job. Pretty much the same story as was on Wichita Fox station. They showed Ronni speaking, showed Victor McMullen from the Wellington Rescue who is lining up foster homes and they said a KSU vet will be out tomorrow to see and assess them. And this CBS station is known for only reporting facts verified by two reliable sources... (they call our office sometimes for stories and to verify facts), so I believe these events are actually true/happening.

They said info is on their website... the CBS link is KWCH.com


----------



## Marty

_Marty I respect your voice and would fight to the death to defend your right to disagree with me. How about coming down off the mountain to see for yourself? Vic_

Come git me Vicki I'm all yours (((((( ))))))))

Ok: This is the way I see it for now and I am trying desperately to keep an open mind. And I do mean that!

I'm not trying to being harsh on purpose. I know a lot about senior citizens and I've taken care of my elderly parents and aunts and I am also married to one! So I am compassionate when they become misguided but this thing before us is a trainwreck. I am looking at the facts. That's all.

I think this is a temporary fix, a band aid. I did ask that they "throw me a bone" and surender just 1 or a few, whatever, to show good faith and they did that. Ok. Would never have happened on it's own. It took moving mountains to move them to give up a handful.

Next:

I am presently thinking of winter:

There is no shelter.

No way to provide warm water; and we all know without warm water there will be colic.

There is a pond which will freeze over and cause additional problems unattended.

He does not live on the property and told us many times he had no ride out there.

The round bails are great, until they begin to get wet and mold.

And if he needs help, will he know to call for help before it's too late?

If he faulters again, how in the world is anyone going to drive through ice and snow and blizzard conditions to help the horses?

How in the world will we be able to assemble help in the dead of winter and perform a rescue if and when needed?

Who can then load up trucks and trailers on icey covered conditions and drive sick and ematiated horses to safety?

What about the horses that are going to foal? Who's going to get the foals delivered and sheltered?

What about the stallions breeding more mares?

Will he geld them all?

Will he buy more?

He owns property here and there and can easily sell off some land, not to mention horses, to

provide better for himself and the horses this entire time and he chose not to.

I stand fast at a complete surrender of all horses at this time.

I think it would be in the best interest in both Trembly and horses,

and if a time comes that you can prove me wrong I will admit

it and stand corrected.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Depending what transpires tomorrow with the KSU vet going out and what his report will be, the possibility could be that some will remain in his care. I am not going to say whether I agree, disagree with that possibility but we will have to accept the KSU vets report and the subsquent decision that will come of it. I know many don't empathize whatsoever with Mr. T but I was thinking tht for the sake of those that could possibly remain, that perhaps the volunteers that have come forward, the rescues in the area and just volunteers from Kansas would feel that perhaps, in the best interest of the horses that might remain to perhaps help in the cleaning up of where these horses will be. I know, I know, many are saying right now reading this, are you nuts? No, I don't think so, sleep deprived maybe, but not nuts. I am just thinking that we have to accept what the KSU vet says and instead of gnawing our teeth, blood boiling angry at perhaps that decision, well I think that perhaps if this was done, should Mr. T ever run into this kind of problem again, that he won't be so defensive and perhaps might just ask for help should the need ever arise again. Also with that kind of a gesture, should it be required, something good could come of this and perhaps Mr. T would relinquish the remaining ones or most of them to others. Just a thought.


----------



## Cathy_H

Marty - Would it be good if the info on feeding, deworming and caring for these fostered horses could be pinned so anyone in need could get to it quickly ( until the pamplet can be finsihed anyways )?.......................... I also feel sorry for Vern but I feel more for the horses. At some point he is going to HAVE to downsize big time - so do it now while there is help.................... As for not affording necessary care, how was he going to buy the other property (or do we know this to be true). Susan, anyone how about suggesting that he sell some property ( if in fact he does own several pieces).


----------



## bevann

I agree with Marty.Now is the time when there is all this help available to get ALL of those Minis out of that horrible situation.If some are left there it will just go back to what it is now especially with winter coming.Maybe Mr.Trembly should just get a cat that he can keep inside.I just don't feel sorry for him at all.Even a child abuser or wife beater claims how much they "LOVE" the wife or child, but they keep on doing bad stuff. These special little horses deserve to be where they can receive some care and love just like Marty said in her letter. I know when Gini gets there she will make things happen with the aid of others.


----------



## Danielle_E.

You certainly don't have to feel sorry for him at all. As i said this entire situation has been so emotionaly draining to all concerned... I just don't want everyone to go absolutely bananas SHOULD the KSU vet deem that some can stay in his care. It is a possibility that we all have to face. Getting angry about that isn't going to help the horses that may, by law, remain in his care. I am just trying to think of the horses at this point, all of them, whether they do get rehomed or not. Well I am off to bed to get a few hours of sleep



: before I have to be up in 5 hours, yuck. I know I will sleep a little better tonight knowing that things are finally in motion... nite all.


----------



## Marty

I really feel like a big old meanie I really do but I just call it as I see it.

I hate feeling like this but I can't get those pictures out of my head.

I know this sounds stupid but I actually felt the pain of that little horse there

with no eye ball and it physically hurt me. I just want all the hurt to stop, that's

all, no more hurt for the little horses, and if that makes me rotten or a meanie

in the eyes of everyone I can't help it, I don't mean to be.



:



:



:


----------



## Sanny

> I really feel like a big old meanie I really do but I just call it as I see it.
> I hate feeling like this but I can't get those pictures out of my head.
> 
> I know this sounds stupid but I actually felt the pain of that little horse there
> 
> with no eye ball and it physically hurt me. I just want all the hurt to stop, that's
> 
> all, no more hurt for the little horses, and if that makes me rotten or a meanie
> 
> in the eyes of everyone I can't help it, I don't mean to be.


*I feel exactly the same way, Marty.....don't apologize for it. It is SO hard for me and is one of the reasons I haven't posted much if at all about this whole situation even though I've followed it and done my share of following up, sending e-mails, etc. *

I can't tolerate people like this old guy anymore. I don't want to hear excuses for him or apologies or sympathy. I've been around too long and seen too much. Doing foster care for 13 years now I've seen and heard everything and I've seen children come out of basically the same situation these horses are in - and in some cases worse. At least the children have a voice (though small) and can speak for themselves to a certain extent. The poor horses are completely at the mercy of the person that owns them.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Marty you misunderstood - I didn't mean to come down and fight with me - I meant that we need you to go to Uniontown to see for yourself. It is one thing to form opinions based on photos, the forum and internet postings but it is completely different to get out of your comfort zone and lay your hands on, meet the people and see for yourself. Don't pontificate. Get out and go see. You want to disagree with the observations of the folks that have gotten out - then go see for yourself. I trust their observations and assessments of the situation that is based on personal contact and not assumptions from internet gossip. You have a good eye. Either trust those that are on the ground or go report back to us on where we are wrong. It is not a rumble - it is fact finding. Put your effort where your internet mouth is.


----------



## SeeingSpots

Marty,

I agree-- you aren't a meanie... you're just seeing the big picture and down the road events. I hope that if indeed he does keep some of the horses that some other provisions will be required. Winter in Kansas IS a big deal! Our horses are fortunate in that they get to wear nice warm blankets and are stalled overnight in our barn with heated water. However, during a particularly nasty ice storm we lost power, and I literally was trudging through several feet of snow and ice every hour to take water heated from the house out to the barn. I can't imagine how those minis of his can survive without electricity to run a stock tank heater... when the one in our pasture failed, I had to chop a hole with an ax, and it refroze in less than a half hour! How does he even fill those buckets, when hoses freeze? And to imagine being in a Kansas snowstorm without any shelter... horrifying. I guess the cars/refridgerators/debris actually might be beneficial in the winter, as at least they could huddle behind it.

I do have sympathy for the man in some respects, in that I know that he probably does love his horses... I remember trying to explain to my Grandmother that it was time to let go of her precious dog to someone else, as she wasn't properly caring for it. She THOUGHT she was doing everything right, and honestly didn't see the issues that were so blindly obvious to everyone else. It did take us pointing it out to her for her to finally realize that she needed to put the dog's needs ahead of her own. But, just because she was now aware of her errors/lack of care, didn't mean that we let her have a second chance... it wouldn't have been fair to the dog to play the lotto of "we'll see if things change".

Anyway, just wanted to say that you aren't a meanie!


----------



## HGFarm

Marty, I dont think you are mean, you are staying focused on the horses.

I am pretty torn- one minute I just want to make Mr. Trembly into a speed bump on the road, and the next hour I feel sorry for him too. I remember when my mother was unable to care for her pets any more. It just crushed us all, but she made the decision to know that they were going to be taken care of as they should be.

Susan, I understand how you feel too, however friend or not, these horses did not get into this shape just this month or this year. Some have come forward to note that this has been going on for years (plural), not just lately. However you knew of things 12 years ago has changed.

As hard as it is to see them go, it would kill me to watch my horses waste away, and knowing it was my fault for lack of care, if I was unable to for some reason- age, money, or whatever. That would kill me way worse than finding them homes so at least I knew they would be cared for and safe. Would I cry my heart out? Of course I would, but I cannot stand to see ANYthing suffer, and could not live with myself if I knew it was my fault in the slightest.

I understand that it is hard for Mr. Trembly to admit that it is difficult to take care of them all as they should be. Nobody likes to admit that they cant keep up with what they used to.- sometimes I have to and I HATE it But what if something happened during the winter and Mr. T became ill, slipped on ice and fell or whatever- WHO would take care of those horses out there??!

THANK YOU Mr. Trembly for surrendering the ones that you did. They are in good hands now and they will take care of your babies and give them everything they need so they will be shiny and sleek, stand with their heads up high, eyes sparkling, a breeze lifting their manes, and then they will snort, throw their tails in the air, and take off running and bucking, kicking up their heels in sheer joy of play.

It all breaks my heart- for Mr. Trembly and this herd of Minis and goats too. However, I could not sleep nights, knowing that some of these horses are in a barn with plenty of feed and a friendly scratch behind the ears each night, and some are standing out in a field without water warm enough to drink, or none at all, with a belly full of dirt instead of hay, shivering and huddled together to try to find some warmth and comfort somehow while another ice storm blows in- and another one dies.

So as heartbreaking as it is to have to part with what you love the most, the welfare of the horses is first and foremost here and what kind of life and future they are going to have- or not.


----------



## Katiean

I would hope that if Mr.Trembly is allowed to keep any of the horses, he is only allowed geldings and not allowed to buy more horses and not allowed to breed. As he ages things will only get worse for him. I do believe for him to keep going he will need a few horses. I fully understand. If an elderly person is left with nothing to look forward to they themselves die. Just look at the nursing homes and not many people stay long if you know what I mean. I myself have spoken harsh words about the man. But, reality says he does need something. But he should only have a few. That way he is not overwhelmed when it comes to farrier work, worming, shots, any grooming he might do and most of all feeding. He does need to have some way to get rid of the trash he generates. I have gone with out to feed my animals. I have also sold my most beloved Standardbred mare when I knew I was not going to have feed for three weeks. I could not face her and say "sorry, I just don't have any feed for you today". It broke my hart to sell her but I knew it was the best thing for her. MR. Trembly needs to realize this too and place, surrender, or sell (and a lot of people would buy) these horses but for a few geldings.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

“The other people haven't put 50 years into raising the herd, and they haven't put feed into raising them,” Trembly says. “They haven't done without things like electricity or new cars to whatever to have them. And I don't think they deserve them."

No, that's true I only have 30 years under my belt and I'm pretty sure that good ol' Vern is greatly embellishing this truth as well.

50 years??

I do NOT think so!!!!!

He may have had _horses_ for 50 years, that may well be true- how long has Tony been breeding Miniature Horses????

He hasn't put anything into anything and I have no electricity or runn9ing water at my place either- Boo Hoo- you get on with it, as I do, frozen hose pipes in winter, batteries to foal the mares by- Ha- when did he ever sit up with a foaling mare- well, they do all that on their own, don't they???

This sort of thinking is not acceptable in today's age- before care was available, maybe people got on with it, I do know that a lot of people, myself included, have to do a lot of doctoring and midwifery themselves- we do NOT do it and stay ignorant.

It is obvious to me that this man has learned NOTHING from the years he has been in horses- some people are like that- but there is NO reason why the horses should suffer for his ignorance.

I do not believe he should be allowed to keep any of them, I think we should keep on until every horse is removed from his care and I think he should be banned form owning any more.

I say again- he is a FEW years older than me.

If he is senile he should not be in charge of animals.

If he is not senile, and he does not appear to be, then he should be prosecuted.

I know some of you are trying to stop this sort of thinking but we have started- we might as well keep going.

I will not be happy til we have every single animal out of that heck hole.

We have the resources, we should push this to the limit.


----------



## Cathy_H

> They haven't done without things like electricity or new cars to whatever to have them. "


- - - Well he is right about one thing.... As I say, if you can't afford the gasoline then do NOT buy the car!!!................. Once upon a time his sales may have paid the way & perhaps that is why they received decent care. Now that they are not doesn't mean they deserve less care! The economy & falling sale prices won't do it now. There are OTHER breeders not facing this fact & are letting things get out of hand also & the horses are suffering.............. Lee & I have gone from 23 mini's to 6 horses. And yes I cried when some of those left................ Mr Trembly you are NOT the only horse owner that has had to face reality!! Reality sucks sometimes but if you love them you will let them go!


----------



## Whitewave

IF YOU LOVE something SET IT FREE if it COMES BACK it is YOURS if it DOESN'T then IT NEVER WAS !!!!!

THANK _ YOU TO ALL INVOLVED < BLESS YOU


----------



## Bootsie

Dorrie & Frank said:


> Marty you misunderstood - I didn't mean to come down and fight with me - I meant that we need you to go to Uniontown to see for yourself. It is one thing to form opinions based on photos, the forum and internet postings but it is completely different to get out of your comfort zone and lay your hands on, meet the people and see for yourself. Don't pontificate. Get out and go see. You want to disagree with the observations of the folks that have gotten out - then go see for yourself. I trust their observations and assessments of the situation that is based on personal contact and not assumptions from internet gossip. You have a good eye. Either trust those that are on the ground or go report back to us on where we are wrong. It is not a rumble - it is fact finding. Put your effort where your internet mouth is.


I am headed to Uniontown this morning also. I want to see for myself! I will report the facts.

Perhaps a separate "IN MY OPINION " forum would be the place to release frustrations and anger.

Faye


----------



## MaryKansas

I'm sorry it took me so long to report back to the board on what I saw yesterday when I went out to see Mr. Trembly and his horses. I am very torn about this whole situation.

Mr. Trembly was on the property when we arrived, and he was very open and honest with us, he invited us in to see the horses for ourselves. I was lead to believe from the postings and from the pictures that "75-100 starving horses" is what I would find....and that simply is NOT the case at all! Yes, there are "thin" horses, just as Mr. Trembly has said, and continued to say when we visited him, he is not in denial, he knows there is a problem. He was working on this with his own vet prior to Ronni's visit and any of this being broacast on the internet. He has a special feeding program in place for the horses, he has also been following the advice of his vet when it comes to a worming program, it wasnt working, so they changed it many times. Food and water were availabel to the horses, as well as plenty of trees for shelter.

Deputy Gray called to check on Mr. Trembly while we were there and I spoke to him as he was on his way to the farm. The Deputy had, in fact, checked with the feed store and vet and what Mr. Trembly is stating about buying feed and getting vet care is true. I know others feel they are being lied to by the Sheriff's Office, but I whole-heartedly believe they are doing what they say they are. The Deputy not only has the horses best interest at heart, he also is trying to do what is best for Mr. Trembly, and for that, I am greatful.

I looked for the "downed" horses, every single horse, mule and goat were able to stand and walk around. The horse with penile cancer, I searched him out also, and did not see one maggot, the cancer is evident, and Mr. Trembly has stated that he was waiting for the KSU vet to see him before he decided what to do. The one eyed horse was there, didnt appear to be in any distress, and was very much full of life.

Granted, there ARE issues on Mr. Trembly's farm that need taken care of, and some of the horses need more one on one care than Mr. Trembly can manage, but in no way does each and every horse need to be taken away from Mr. Trembly. Mr. Trembly needs help, not crusifixtion, which is what I am now feeling is happening to him.

Yes, the place is littered with junk cars, old tires and lots of other things. The Deputy did say that he was going to approach the County Commisioners and see what they could do to help him clean up the place.

Mr. Trembly is a man that for many many years was in the position to help others, and now that he needs help himself, who is there to help him? I'm not talking about taking the horses off his hands, I mean actually going out there and physically helping him? Maybe this is the time to get the High School kids involved, and see if they could go out there and help.

I do feel the whole situation could have been approached much differently, but after all the personal attacks on Mr. Trembly, he is feeling backed into a corner and of course he is going to come out fighting.

I apologized to Mr. Trembly and to the Deputy for any part I played in this whole thing, and today, I will be writing a formal apology letter to the Sheriff's office. I have also asked for my name to be taken off the petition.

This is a man who spent the majority of his life raising horses and has been known to many, and now that he is nearing the end of his life, this is what he is going to be known for. Taking away each and every horse will surely kill this man, and I dont want that to be on my consciense.


----------



## RJRMINIS

Bless you Mary for going out there and seeing for yourself and talking to Mr. Trembly!!!! I always feel you should know the whole story before you ever start passing judgement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I am so happy he surrendered the ones that needed the most help, I know it took alot for him to do that after everything everyone has said.


----------



## Bootsie

MaryKansas said:


> I'm sorry it took me so long to report back to the board on what I saw yesterday when I went out to see Mr. Trembly and his horses. I am very torn about this whole situation.
> 
> Mr. Trembly was on the property when we arrived, and he was very open and honest with us, he invited us in to see the horses for ourselves. I was lead to believe from the postings and from the pictures that "75-100 starving horses" is what I would find....and that simply is NOT the case at all! Yes, there are "thin" horses, just as Mr. Trembly has said, and continued to say when we visited him, he is not in denial, he knows there is a problem. He was working on this with his own vet prior to Ronni's visit and any of this being broacast on the internet. He has a special feeding program in place for the horses, he has also been following the advice of his vet when it comes to a worming program, it wasnt working, so they changed it many times. Food and water were availabel to the horses, as well as plenty of trees for shelter.
> 
> Deputy Gray called to check on Mr. Trembly while we were there and I spoke to him as he was on his way to the farm. The Deputy had, in fact, checked with the feed store and vet and what Mr. Trembly is stating about buying feed and getting vet care is true. I know others feel they are being lied to by the Sheriff's Office, but I whole-heartedly believe they are doing what they say they are. The Deputy not only has the horses best interest at heart, he also is trying to do what is best for Mr. Trembly, and for that, I am greatful.
> 
> I looked for the "downed" horses, every single horse, mule and goat were able to stand and walk around. The horse with penile cancer, I searched him out also, and did not see one maggot, the cancer is evident, and Mr. Trembly has stated that he was waiting for the KSU vet to see him before he decided what to do. The one eyed horse was there, didnt appear to be in any distress, and was very much full of life.
> 
> Granted, there ARE issues on Mr. Trembly's farm that need taken care of, and some of the horses need more one on one care than Mr. Trembly can manage, but in no way does each and every horse need to be taken away from Mr. Trembly. Mr. Trembly needs help, not crusifixtion, which is what I am now feeling is happening to him.
> 
> Yes, the place is littered with junk cars, old tires and lots of other things. The Deputy did say that he was going to approach the County Commisioners and see what they could do to help him clean up the place.
> 
> Mr. Trembly is a man that for many many years was in the position to help others, and now that he needs help himself, who is there to help him? I'm not talking about taking the horses off his hands, I mean actually going out there and physically helping him? Maybe this is the time to get the High School kids involved, and see if they could go out there and help.
> 
> I do feel the whole situation could have been approached much differently, but after all the personal attacks on Mr. Trembly, he is feeling backed into a corner and of course he is going to come out fighting.
> 
> I apologized to Mr. Trembly and to the Deputy for any part I played in this whole thing, and today, I will be writing a formal apology letter to the Sheriff's office. I have also asked for my name to be taken off the petition.
> 
> This is a man who spent the majority of his life raising horses and has been known to many, and now that he is nearing the end of his life, this is what he is going to be known for. Taking away each and every horse will surely kill this man, and I dont want that to be on my consciense.


Thanks Mary! I really feel that you have gotten to the core of things. Especially the last paragraph gets to me. That said I am still ready to help reduce his herd or pets down to a manageable size. I hope I will have the one on one time with him that you did because I think that did as much or more good than all the "other stuff" for lack of time.

Out the door to Uniontown- now.


----------



## windingroad

I spent nine hours yesterday with Mr. Trembly and his horses. To come in at midnight and read the onslaught against him only added to th pain. It was one of the hardest days I can remember experiencing. Yes, the phone calls to elected officials helped tremendously, but the personal tirade against him is harmful. There are no easy answers here, folks.

Go there and see for yourselves? I wish you wouldn't if you can't conduct yourself professionally. It isn't easy to see the numbers and see the conditions of many of them. It isn't easy to witness the effect this whole thing has had on Mr. Trembly. As rescuers and horse lovers, we carry an obligation to see to the care of the them, but we can't forget our fellow man.

I explained to Mr. Tembly who feels, as you can imagine, like he is being terrorized, that there is no bad guy here. People's actions and words stem from a love of horses. When I came home and read the comments on the forum, I had to rethink that. Was it a love of horses that caused members to make fun of the refrigerator and the cars on his place? What will words like those possibly accomplish? On a public forum, they will resonate longer even the spoken word. They will only hurt the efforts of the people who continue to further their efforts.

It is essential that Mr. Trembly cuts down his numbers, that the ones that remain in his care receive better and more feed, regular worming, etc. There are just too many. As in any herd situation, some are in good condition and others are heartbreakinly thin. There are veterinary issues that he simply can't address. I can't deny the place is a junkyard.

I'm not a psychologist and I can't pretend I know what in Mr. Trembly's pysche caused this to happen. Is he a hoarder? Is he senile? I have my thoughts, but they are an unqualified opinion. I do know and I can tell you one thing--he is not an evil man. He is a man with a life and a past like all of us. It is a very unfortunate situation here and there are no easy solutions. Everyone on this forum wants the same thing--to see the horses cared for, and I hope all of you can reach into yourselves and ask what you can do to help--even if it is keeping some of your words and opinions off the public domain. They are cross-productive to the common end we want to see.

Every person acting on the behalf of the minis conducted themselves with professionalism and compassion. Mr. Trembly was completely cooperative and aided in getting the horses caught to load. His emotional trauma was evident, and still he continued to help. I commend everyone who was there and believe me, this includes Sheriff Coleman and Deputy Gray. MaryKansas and her friend were there in the morning and their kindness and concern were awesome. They offered tangible help. The representatives from Southern Winds --what can I say--they rock! This was a sensitive situation and they handled it capably and professionally, while showing the utmost of respect for Mr. Trembly and concern for the horses.

Lets not forget our own humanity in the quest to get these horses taken care of, whatever that solution may be.

Kristin Chambers

Winding Road Equine Rescue and Retirement


----------



## ChrystalPaths

:aktion033: Here here :aktion033: well said Kristin.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

so Mary I want to be clear on what you are saying

you are saying that the horses in the picture did not seem to be or match the horses on the site?

That none looked quite that bad and the issue is or was blown way out of proportion? That those not thin but horrific underweight horses pictured were not there on site?

That his vet stepped up to the sheriff and told them hey all this is is a worming issue that go out of hand?

I guess I am confused wasnt Virginia out there before anyone?


----------



## RJRMINIS

windingroad said:


> I spent nine hours yesterday with Mr. Trembly and his horses. To come in at midnight and read the onslaught against him only added to th pain. It was one of the hardest days I can remember experiencing. Yes, the phone calls to elected officials helped tremendously, but the personal tirade against him is harmful. There are no easy answers here, folks.
> Go there and see for yourselves? I wish you wouldn't if you can't conduct yourself professionally. It isn't easy to see the numbers and see the conditions of many of them. It isn't easy to witness the effect this whole thing has had on Mr. Trembly. As rescuers and horse lovers, we carry an obligation to see to the care of the them, but we can't forget our fellow man.
> 
> I explained to Mr. Tembly who feels, as you can imagine, like he is being terrorized, that there is no bad guy here. People's actions and words stem from a love of horses. When I came home and read the comments on the forum, I had to rethink that. Was it a love of horses that caused members to make fun of the refrigerator and the cars on his place? What will words like those possibly accomplish? On a public forum, they will resonate longer even the spoken word. They will only hurt the efforts of the people who continue to further their efforts.
> 
> It is essential that Mr. Trembly cuts down his numbers, that the ones that remain in his care receive better and more feed, regular worming, etc. There are just too many. As in any herd situation, some are in good condition and others are heartbreakinly thin. There are veterinary issues that he simply can't address. I can't deny the place is a junkyard.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist and I can't pretend I know what in Mr. Trembly's pysche caused this to happen. Is he a hoarder? Is he senile? I have my thoughts, but they are an unqualified opinion. I do know and I can tell you one thing--he is not an evil man. He is a man with a life and a past like all of us. It is a very unfortunate situation here and there are no easy solutions. Everyone on this forum wants the same thing--to see the horses cared for, and I hope all of you can reach into yourselves and ask what you can do to help--even if it is keeping some of your words and opinions off the public domain. They are cross-productive to the common end we want to see.
> 
> Every person acting on the behalf of the minis conducted themselves with professionalism and compassion. Mr. Trembly was completely cooperative and aided in getting the horses caught to load. His emotional trauma was evident, and still he continued to help. I commend everyone who was there and believe me, this includes Sheriff Coleman and Deputy Gray. MaryKansas and her friend were there in the morning and their kindness and concern were awesome. They offered tangible help. The representatives from Southern Winds --what can I say--they rock! This was a sensitive situation and they handled it capably and professionally, while showing the utmost of respect for Mr. Trembly and concern for the horses.
> 
> Lets not forget our own humanity in the quest to get these horses taken care of, whatever that solution may be.
> 
> Kristin Chambers
> 
> Winding Road Equine Rescue and Retirement




Thank you Kristin, I am glad to hear that this was handled with PROFESSIONALISM.....everyone cares for these thin horses, and it is one thing to want help for them, but to bash someone publicly or personally, without knowing all the facts, is pretty sad.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I guess one thing that keeps coming into my mind right now is if this man is allowed to keep some of these horses, which I'm not entirely against, it would be GREAT if some of those people that are now befriending him would stick around - for his sake and the horses sake.

It would be REALLY great if this man does indeed own various properties if he could sell some of them and consolidate into ONE place where he LIVES on the same property with his remaining horses. Having horses go without water for long periods of time is NOT acceptable. I'm hearing there is a pond on this property, which is good news, however it doesn't sound like all of the animals there have access to this pond. And Marty makes a good point about wintertime. If Vern can't get there every day, how are these animals being fed/watered? I highly doubt it was just a random, isolated incident when Ginny showed up there this past weekend to see that the horses were incredibly thirsty and there was no GOOD food available to them.

I'm hearing that there were not nearly as many starving animals there as we thought. I'm HAPPY to hear that, however - there were still SEVERAL starved, incredibly wormy animals in those pictures, with hooves that were in BAD condition. That is NOT acceptable. I've had several very aged equines at this point - and they DON'T look like that. They WOULD have, if I wasn't there to assist them and make sure they had the things they needed.

I just want to reiterate, it would be GREAT if some of those people befriending him would stay in the picture.


----------



## wantminimore

SeeingSpots said:


> Linda Wagar: (in pasture with horses) when you think of miniture horses, you think of adorable 3' high pets with braids and bows in their hair. You don't think of missing eyes and gaping wounds, but that's what one woman says she saw.
> 
> Ronni Fulden: so I was in tears.
> 
> Linda: Ronni Fulden says that was her reaction when she saw the minature horses on this suburban county kansas farm. She even took pictures.
> 
> Ronni: Some of them have pasture rott all over their backs. Some of them are... you know, there was one little on that was bleeding. Um. This last time I went out one of them was missing an eye. It's pitiful.
> 
> Linda: So pitiful that Fulden called her rescue group to try and save the lives of nearly 100 horses. That group put the information on its website and urged members to contact the local sheriff. (photo of website)
> 
> He sent out veterinarian Yolanda Grey to take a look.
> 
> Yolanda: I can say that I think there are some concerns there.
> 
> Linda: But that was several weeks ago, that Dr.Grey paid a visit. And Ronni Fulden is concerned that nothing else has been done. So we decided to take a look.
> 
> Vern Trembly: I'm just a crude old country boy.
> 
> Linda: That's how owner Vern Trembly explains the discarded tires and abandoned vehicles his miniture horses share their space with. He insists he cares more for these little horses than life itself.
> 
> Vern: I've had them for so many years they're part of me. It's that simple.
> 
> Linda: He says they never lack for food or clean water. Thou he admits that some of them don't look well.
> 
> Vern: Some of them are thin. Some of them are thin. That's why I was concerned about them.
> 
> Linda: He's asked a vet from Kansas State to examine them Tuesday. Although he's not sure how he'll pay if the care they need is expensive.
> 
> Linda: (in studio) Now the miniture horse rescue group says it remains concerned that Trembly just has more horses than he can care for, and something needs to be done. The Sheriffs department tells us it is monitoring the situation- carefully.


Was this just this past Tuesday the 9th that he asked the Kansas State vet out? Wasn't there a vet at his place last month when this all came about?

Sorry if this has already been asked.

Leslie


----------



## lvponies

I feel bad for Vern, but I also feel really bad for the horses who are in such bad shape. I understand that he really cares for his horses, but he failed to get them the care they needed in a timely manner. Maybe he was overwhelmed, maybe he rcvd bad veterinary advice, maybe he didn't have the money to properly care for them, maybe he had no one to help him and got in over his head. I don't know. I do know that the horses I saw pictures of needed help and if it took spreading this all over the internet to get them that help, I'm ok with that.


----------



## minie812

I WANT TO SAY A BIG THX TO EVERYONE IN THE EFFORTS LAST NIGHT TO REMOVE THE MINIS. WE ARRIVED AFTER DARK TO LOAD AND JUST HAD FLASHLIGHTS AND CAR LIGHTS TO SEE. MR. TREMBLY WAS VERY HELPFUL AND WAS VERY TEARFUL. I CAN ONLY SAY I HAD GREAT EMPATHY FOR HIM. THERE IS ALOT OF DENIAL GOING ON & HE IS OVERWHELMED AS WE ALL ARE. THIS IS PROBABLY ONE OF THE SADDEST SITUATIONS I HAVE SEEN INVOLVING HORSES AND IT WILL NOT END ANYTIME SOON. THE TWO I HAVE TAKEN IN ARE GOING TO THE VET TODAY FOR BLOOD WORKUP AND SUCH SO WE SHALL SEE. THEY ARE GENTLE AND FRIENDLY LITTLE GUYS BUT WILL NEED LOTS OF GROCERIES IN THEM. PLEASE TRY TO KEEP AN OPEN MIND AS TO WHAT IS HAPPENING...DON'T JUDGE -LEAST YOU BE JUDGED!


----------



## Minimor

I'm puzzled, I guess. If these horses are being well fed and watered....why did Ginny see only one bale of weedy "hay" there on Friday? Why were all of the water tubs empty when she visited? If there is a pond & the horses have access to it, why were the horses thirsty when Ginny filled the tubs?

If there are pastures available for rotation...why are the pastures not being rotated right along. Vern says he will put the horses out on these pastures if the vet says that's what they need? why hasn't he been using these pastures all along if pasturing is what he's always done & believes in?

The horses have hay now. What kind of hay? Is it good quality horse feed, or is it something other than that? If these horses have been fed right along....where is all the manure in the pictures?

I have a hard time believing that sheriff has been truthful through all of this. He told someone that Vern has money, money is not an issue. Yet now we hear that he has been going without electricity in order to pay for stuff for the horses? Those two things contradict each other. That's just one example of contradiction...


----------



## MaryKansas

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> so Mary I want to be clear on what you are saying
> 
> you are saying that the horses in the picture did not seem to be or match the horses on the site?
> 
> That none looked quite that bad and the issue is or was blown way out of proportion? That those not thin but horrific underweight horses pictured were not there on site?
> 
> That his vet stepped up to the sheriff and told them hey all this is is a worming issue that go out of hand?
> 
> I guess I am confused wasnt Virginia out there before anyone?


Lisa...that is not what I am saying at all. What I am saying is that by the title of this thread, I was lead to believe ALL the horses are starving, and that simply is not the case. The horses in the pictures were on sight, some of the horses looked extremely bad, others did not. I used the word "thin" becasue that is how Mr. Trembly has descibed them. The Deputy has checked with Mr. Trembly's vet and verified that he was trying to get them the help they need.


----------



## Cathy_H

> This is a man who spent the majority of his life raising horses and has been known to many, and now that he is nearing the end of his life, this is what he is going to be known for


..... Not necessarily - if he is willing to correct the problem & keep the few that he can afford to feed & care for properly he will be known for doing what was best for the animals............. I am not against him keeping some but at his age & financial status how long would they receive this care? Having someone help him daily long term is a BIG committment? Is there anyone locally that is willing to do this? If so, then let him keep what can be managed humanely & properly................ Once he is assured that the ones he is giving up will go to good homes, perhaps he will be willing to give up more.


----------



## bevann

I seem to remember a post WAAAY back that Gini visited and cried because the horses were in such bad shape.I'm with Marty I am not feeling sorry for this senior citizen.I am very close to Mr.Trembly's age and have had Minis for almost 20 years.I am now in the process of reducing my herd due to the fact that because of some medical issues it is becoming more difficult to care for them.I am doing what is best for them because they have no voice.I cry when they leave, but I know it has to be done.Winter is coming in KANSAS-they need to be out of there.I will be very anxious to hear what Gini has to report.I truly feel that when all the bad publicity goes away any horses that are left in Mr.trembly's care will be back to the same fate.Ask yourself honestly, how in the world does 1 older man worm almost 100 horses?How would he even know which ones were wormed and which ones not when there are so many in 1 field?Those horses did not get like that just from worms.There is lack of food there and in a herd situation the agressive and stronger horses get the most food.I also suspect that if the goats were in the same field with the horses the goats got their share.(Had some experience with goats in my fields&no longer have the goats)Again I can't wait to hear Gini's report.Marty, I feel the same way as you and I don't feel like a meanie.I'm just telling it like I see it.


----------



## MaryKansas

Cathy_H said:


> This is a man who spent the majority of his life raising horses and has been known to many, and now that he is nearing the end of his life, this is what he is going to be known for
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Not necessarily - if he is willing to correct the problem & keep the few that he can afford to feed & care for properly he will be known for doing what was best for the animals............. I am not against him keeping some but at his age & financial status how long would they receive this care? Having someone help him daily long term is a BIG committment? *Is there anyone locally that is willing to do this? If so, then let him keep what can be managed humanely & properly*................ Once he is assured that the ones he is giving up will go to good homes, perhaps he will be willing to give up more.
Click to expand...

While I was there yesterday, 2 of Vern's nearby neighbors came out, and stated they are willing to help Vern and his horses.


----------



## Minimor

so let me be clear on this...it's only the deputy's word that the vet was actually called back in August? and the deputy's word that there are feed store receipts? I'm sorry, you're telling us that we shouldn't judge what we haven't seen, yet we are to take as fact these other things which no one but the deputy has seen?

I am surely anxious to hear what Ginny has to say after she visits today.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

That is FANTASTIC about the neighbors. However - where in the world were they before? It just makes me nervous to rely on folks that could have been helping all along, to be the people that we rely on now. I sure hope the Kansas rescues that are involved in this continue a relationship with Mr. Trembly.

I also hope that some of those folks can realize that this is something that forum members here have been working on, praying on, worrying over, losing sleep over, for WEEKS. This was brought to light and these horses are being helped in large part because of people here on this forum and the good people at CMHR. Without all of the publicity over this, both good and bad, I don't think those horses would be getting the help they desperately needed NOW.

Please excuse us for our giddiness yesterday when we finally got some good news in this case.


----------



## littlesteppers

Weeelll..these are certainly two totallt different pictures ..One is the uncaring old liar who couldn't care less..One is a old friendly man who Loves his horses and got overwhelmed . One is a field full of 100 plus horses ..starving to death..One is a portion of the herd skinny, but in good spirits.

ANYWHO..I am not 70 and I have 22 horses..I can not see to have over 100 and NOT have them on the same property where I live. Alone driving there, feeding twice a day, deworming, hoofcare..checking each One every day..NO WAY

I have not seen personally and gotto go with reports.BUT I know that HE and the horses needs help.

I am also VERY grateful for the people that took the time and saw for themselves. Bless you (())


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

I have to admit, I am confused. :no: I had thought way back after we found out that this wasn't health or money related on Mr. T's part, that this may be a case of an elderly person not wanting to let go of what may be the only thing left from a happier time in his life. I do admit, I am guilty of getting carried away here with bad thoughts also. I just have so many questions, and I'm not sure just what to think anymore. I do feel sorry for Mr. Trembly right now, and can only imagine what he must be feeling going through this. But I do have much sadness for what these minis have had to endure, and feel the numbers do need to be cut way down.

Thank you to the people who are going out there to see this, and for being our eyes and ears. I hope that we can all accomplish what needs to be done here to make a happy ending for everyone, including Mr. Trembly and the minis.


----------



## MaryKansas

Minimor said:


> so let me be clear on this...it's only the deputy's word that the vet was actually called back in August? and the deputy's word that there are feed store receipts? *I'm sorry, you're telling us that we shouldn't judge what we haven't seen,* yet we are to take as fact these other things which no one but the deputy has seen?
> 
> I am surely anxious to hear what Ginny has to say after she visits today.



Yes....and with that said, I am bowing out and going back into lurker mode.

Rest assured, I will be going back out to Mr. Trembly's place and offering any type of assistance I can give him with regards to the horses.


----------



## CritterCountry

lvponies said:


> I feel bad for Vern, but I also feel really bad for the horses who are in such bad shape. I understand that he really cares for his horses, but he failed to get them the care they needed in a timely manner. Maybe he was overwhelmed, maybe he rcvd bad veterinary advice, maybe he didn't have the money to properly care for them, maybe he had no one to help him and got in over his head. I don't know. I do know that the horses I saw pictures of needed help and if it took spreading this all over the internet to get them that help, I'm ok with that.



Here here!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

to bad those neighbors didnt seem to feel the need to help him prior to this

Call me jaded but really the one I feel sorry for is the horses that were starving bottom line is they were starving not thin not a bit underweight- not just a bit wormy - not just a couple of weeks on bad pasture

Does he have to many yes, will he end up keeping the majority of them yes, these horses made him a living for years from breeding and selling to pony rides ect and this is the thanks they get in return.

I for one am sick of this country coming up with sad sap stories and excuses for parents who neglect, abuse children, fathers who batter there wives in front of the kids or dont pay a penny in child support- people whose ego cant let them do what is right for children or animals those that have no choice but to look to others to take care of them

so perhaps I am a bit to jaded to see this clearly but I am not sure how this went from seeing even 5 -10 horses in that condition(if that is all there was) and being outraged that it was allowed to happen to suddenly being outraged that anyone was outraged and now is out to break this mans heart?????

Where were the neighbors then to help this wonderful elderly man who has done so much for his community? Why did it take WORLD WIDE ATTENTION coming into this to get those in his own backyard to help such a stellar man?

and I guess the bigger question I have which is one that really doesnt need to be answered is how in all of this did those who got something done for the horses be it 10 in bad shape or 100 in bad shape the number doesnt matter how did those who put hours and hours of work, personal time and money in to get something done suddenly become the bad guys?


----------



## Reijel's Mom

MaryKansas said:


> Rest assured, I will be going back out to Mr. Trembly's place and offering any type of assistance I can give him with regards to the horses.



THAT is something I really wanted to hear, MaryKansas - THANK YOU! :aktion033:


----------



## Fran - FNB Ranch

I accompanied MaryKansas to Mr. Trembly's place yesterday and was there to meet with Kristin and Deputy Gray. I agree wholeheartedly with what they have reported. I love horses. Big, small, young, old. A lot of you know me from my foaling cams and have seen the care the horses receive here, whether they are my horses or a clients'. There isn't anything I wouldn't do for them. I believe that people need as much care and concern as the animals do. Crucifying this man in the media and on the internet isn't going to help those horses or him.

Mary and I have both offered to help Mr. Trembly in any way possible. Maybe those reading this forum that live in the area can all get together on a weekend to see what we can do to help. Brian and I are willing to haul our loader down there and will work to help clean up the place. It really wouldn't take much time if a bunch of us were working together. We have the 27th of October free. Is there anyone else out there willing to spend a day helping? If people befriended this man and offered to give him a hand things could turn around very rapidly at that farm.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

I am sure all the animals there are in need one way or another but let us focus on helping them not 2nd guessing. The horses are the most important thing. If Ginny said she saw enough to break her heart I believe her, I also believe what folks are seeing "now" as opposed to then.

My prayers are that those minis still there will be helped and rehomed as well as the goats in need. I know many "senior folks" who own minis and care for them well. I see now that this is national news his place will get cleaned up, he may be able to keep a few favorites if he can afford their care.

Let us not argue amongst ourselves about who is right or wrong. This is a tragic occurance and we have done a wonderful thing by banding together to help..let us proceed and continue to help all those in need and wait to hear from Ginny St P when she arrives, and others who are seeing this with their own eyes. Thankfully now there is food and water and I hope supervision of the administration of it all.

I, for one, thank everyone who has taken the time drive there, to write, to call...look what we can do as a group. I have to thank MaryLou for having such a place as LB. Without it I often wonder what would have happened to these horses. I commend all the rescues involoved for opening their hearts, homes and wallets to the needy. :worshippy:


----------



## RJRMINIS

Fran - FNB Ranch said:


> I accompanied MaryKansas to Mr. Trembly's place yesterday and was there to meet with Kristin and Deputy Gray. I agree wholeheartedly with what they have reported. I love horses. Big, small, young, old. A lot of you know me from my foaling cams and have seen the care the horses receive here, whether they are my horses or a clients'. There isn't anything I wouldn't do for them. I believe that people need as much care and concern as the animals do. Crucifying this man in the media and on the internet isn't going to help those horses or him.
> Mary and I have both offered to help Mr. Trembly in any way possible. Maybe those reading this forum that live in the area can all get together on a weekend to see what we can do to help. Brian and I are willing to haul our loader down there and will work to help clean up the place. It really wouldn't take much time if a bunch of us were working together. We have the 27th of October free. Is there anyone else out there willing to spend a day helping? If people befriended this man and offered to give him a hand things could turn around very rapidly at that farm.




If help is needed cleaning up, or anything with the horses, count me in, we also have a skid-loader, and would love to help, With a combined effort it would take no time at all to clean it up. Let me know the 27th is open for me & my hubby!




:


----------



## Danielle_E.

Does anyone know around what time the KSU vet will be inspecting the herd and giving his recommendation?

I truly feel that we have to step back a bit and take a deep breath. I know I had to do that myself. As I said last night, we need to wait and find out what the medical recommendation will be today and what the eventual decision will be about how many are removed from this site. We here, not having seen the entire herd should truly wait and just be very thankful that our yelling and screaming at least, at the very least, brought about the fact that finally something is being done. I truly feel that probably the majority will be removed but as I said it wouldn't surprise me if some do remain. After it was posted that feed had been purchased all along and what the feed was a "cracked corn mixture" then it started to make more sense, bad teeth, horse can't eat it, worms, horses don't process that feed, they just get real skinny, emaciated, no pasture..... it all spells disaster and that is exactly what has happened. The condition of the hooves and everything else we have been shown up to this point, it all tells all of us that too many horses, bad choices in feed for the situation, lack of time and money.... D I S A S T E R. I do however question the vet that we are being told was helping Mr. Trembly try and rectify the situation. I can't believe that this vet was ever on the property, perhaps this was done over the phone only???

I too sat back and wondered "where were the neighbours in all of this" why didn't someone try to help before it got to this point, someone who was seeing this happen on a daily basis!!!! That is where my anger is at the moment, to those who saw this and did nothing. :no: We can all fight about this or we can now go from this point where we are at or will be at once the vet makes the recommendations. As I said last night I hope that Mr. Trembly and the people who are physically at this location or close by help in ensuring that should any horses remain on the property and goats are in a cleaner environment, with some form of shelter, no it doesn't have to be a barn, etc. etc. I am not saying by giving feed donations either. Mr. Trembly has to come to the realization that depending on his financial means (without having do give up basics that HE needs) that perhaps even more must be rehomed than what the vet recommends. That he just can't financially nor time wise, at his age, be able to sustain perhaps more than less than one handful. That number may be 2, it might be 3. I just think we need to let those that are there, the rescue that is now physically involved in removing the horses, the KSU vet, those are the ones that are in the know by being on site, we have to trust that they will do the right thing in this situation and I believe they will. We can push to have those that need immediate care, those that are emaciated, any mares that are pregnant, etc. They (the rescue on site, the KSU vet) won't abandon the needy ones, please don't think that. They are there to help all concerned and I for one and so happy that finally this will happen.


----------



## Mini Mouse

Dimimore said:


> I am sure all the animals there are in need one way or another but let us focus on helping them not 2nd guessing. The horses are the most important thing. If Ginny said she saw enough to break her heart I believe her, I also believe what folks are seeing "now" as opposed to then.
> 
> My prayers are that those minis still there will be helped and rehomed as well as the goats in need. I know many "senior folks" who own minis and care for them well. I see now that this is national news his place will get cleaned up, he may be able to keep a few favorites if he can afford their care.
> 
> Let us not argue amongst ourselves about who is right or wrong. This is a tragic occurance and we have done a wonderful thing by banding together to help..let us proceed and continue to help all those in need and wait to hear from Ginny St P when she arrives, and others who are seeing this with their own eyes. Thankfully now there is food and water and I hope supervision of the administration of it all.
> 
> I, for one, thank everyone who has taken the time drive there, to write, to call...*look what we can do as a group. * I have to thank MaryLou for having such a place as LB. Without it I often wonder what would have happened to these horses. I commend all the rescues involoved for opening their hearts, homes and wallets to the needy. :worshippy:


I just don't know what to think right now. I do know that the internet is a scary thing sometimes. Small town rumors and gossips can hurt people and sometimes ruin them but the internet is world wide and we can so easily get carried away with it. I don't know what else to say ... I'm just flabbergasted!


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I do hope that those that are helping Mr. Trembly with his horses don't feel the need to give financial donations to the man.

I'm not saying that to be a big ogre. I have 4 horses, 3 dogs, and 2 cats. I would LOVE to own more - I LOVE them all so much and it's fun - for me, the more the merrier!!

But one of the main reasons I don't have more is because I CAN'T afford it.

We shouldn't subsidize someone to continue to own more animals than they are capable of taking care of themselves.


----------



## windingroad

Regarding a work day on October 27--Lets get this coordinated with Mr. Trembly and the Sheriff's office. Both the sheriff and deputy stated many times they would offer help and ideas, such as implementing County Commissioners and high school students. The cars are worth some money--we need to know where to take them, wher to haul the junk, etc. Plan the work and work the plan!

I am so glad to have met you, Fran, Mary and KSCowgirl, whoever you are. I have long believed the most prayers are answered when you get off your knees and start using your legs.

To answer some questions: The local friends have been helping. They are wonderful, good people, but their sources, too, are limited.

There are ponds on the place and all horses have access to it.

There are several individual pens, but the pasture is not divided. Mr. Trembly said he has pasture rented and will move some of the horses after they have been examined by the K-State veterinarian.

Please PM me and get to work on coordinating this Herculean task!


----------



## McBunz

Well if MaryKansas is right we have an appology to make to Mr. Trembly and the Sheriff..

Now is the time to make this right... The numbers still have to be reduced but this man needs

some help from us as well.. Need scouts and whomever to help get rid of all the garbage.

Needs some help to build some shelters for about a dozen or so geldings that he should be

allowed to keep...He needs the trailer cleaned out so he could spend the night there if needed..

And someone to follow up to make sure the horses he has left are properly taken care of.


----------



## ericrice

windingroad said:


> I spent nine hours yesterday with Mr. Trembly and his horses. To come in at midnight and read the onslaught against him only added to th pain. It was one of the hardest days I can remember experiencing. Yes, the phone calls to elected officials helped tremendously, but the personal tirade against him is harmful. There are no easy answers here, folks.
> 
> Go there and see for yourselves? I wish you wouldn't if you can't conduct yourself professionally. It isn't easy to see the numbers and see the conditions of many of them. It isn't easy to witness the effect this whole thing has had on Mr. Trembly. As rescuers and horse lovers, we carry an obligation to see to the care of the them, but we can't forget our fellow man.
> 
> I explained to Mr. Tembly who feels, as you can imagine, like he is being terrorized, that there is no bad guy here. People's actions and words stem from a love of horses. When I came home and read the comments on the forum, I had to rethink that. Was it a love of horses that caused members to make fun of the refrigerator and the cars on his place? What will words like those possibly accomplish? On a public forum, they will resonate longer even the spoken word. They will only hurt the efforts of the people who continue to further their efforts.
> 
> It is essential that Mr. Trembly cuts down his numbers, that the ones that remain in his care receive better and more feed, regular worming, etc. There are just too many. As in any herd situation, some are in good condition and others are heartbreakinly thin. There are veterinary issues that he simply can't address. I can't deny the place is a junkyard.
> 
> I'm not a psychologist and I can't pretend I know what in Mr. Trembly's pysche caused this to happen. Is he a hoarder? Is he senile? I have my thoughts, but they are an unqualified opinion. I do know and I can tell you one thing--he is not an evil man. He is a man with a life and a past like all of us. It is a very unfortunate situation here and there are no easy solutions. Everyone on this forum wants the same thing--to see the horses cared for, and I hope all of you can reach into yourselves and ask what you can do to help--even if it is keeping some of your words and opinions off the public domain. They are cross-productive to the common end we want to see.
> 
> Every person acting on the behalf of the minis conducted themselves with professionalism and compassion. Mr. Trembly was completely cooperative and aided in getting the horses caught to load. His emotional trauma was evident, and still he continued to help. I commend everyone who was there and believe me, this includes Sheriff Coleman and Deputy Gray. MaryKansas and her friend were there in the morning and their kindness and concern were awesome. They offered tangible help. The representatives from Southern Winds --what can I say--they rock! This was a sensitive situation and they handled it capably and professionally, while showing the utmost of respect for Mr. Trembly and concern for the horses.
> 
> Lets not forget our own humanity in the quest to get these horses taken care of, whatever that solution may be.
> 
> Kristin Chambers
> 
> Winding Road Equine Rescue and Retirement



I see it happen over and over and over again in these cases... The person is made out to be 100x worse than they are....without one iota of someone from 1000 miles away knowing the persons heart. How could someone know 50 years of a mans heart. The situation was bad but perhaps Mr. Trembly needed a hand, some counseling, etc. I have come to learn you can't believe even a fraction of the stuff that turns up online in these cases...I have investigated dozens of these cases being told one thing in online emails, only to get involved and find out it was in error. The horses needed helped no doubt...and maybe the campaign was needed to wake Mr. Trembly up...but give the man a break and a chance. This situation will be monitored from now on, and us from affar should take the advice of people on the ground, that is the only way.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Mini Mouse said:


> I just don't know what to think right now. I do know that the internet is a scary thing sometimes. Small town rumors and gossips can hurt people and sometimes ruin them but the internet is world wide and we can so easily get carried away with it. I don't know what else to say ... I'm just fladdergasted!



The internet can be a scary thing, that's why I don't believe lots of what I read on the internet. I don't foward things on or act on them unless I know the source of where they are coming from.

But I do believe the president and other members of CMHR. Nope, I've never met them, but still to me they are not strangers. I've seen other good work they've been involved in. They are not vicious people that are out to destroy this man. They didn't go in this for the glory of CMHR. From the beginning, they said they didn't think they had the resources to handle this rescue but they sure wanted all of us to do whatever we could to get these animals some help. I believe Virginia saw the awful things that she told us about, and I believe those pictures of those horses were from that farm and were not doctored in any way.

That is enough for me to know that we did the right thing here in getting the horses help as fast as we could.

You know, a lot of people on this forum and other forums did say not so nice things about Mr. Trembly. But the news coverage itself was pretty fair and non-biased and allowed Mr. Trembly to present his side of the story. For people outside of this forum, the news coverage is probably what is going to stick in their heads about this case, if anything sticks in their heads at all about it.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Ginny let me say here and say publically I apologize to YOU for the turn this thread has taken not to Mr Trembly

I am glad that despite what happens you are still willing to be out there fighting for the rights and fair treatment of the horses

guess now I can understand why (not agree with) neighbors and those close by chose to not do anything



:


----------



## Danielle_E.

McBunz said:


> Well if MaryKansas is right we have an appology to make to Mr. Trembly and the Sheriff


I am afraid I can't go so far as that. This entire situation took too long to finally have it even looked at properly when that didn't need to be the case at all, so for me that statement is pushing the limit. What I will say is thank you to Mr. Trembly and thank you to the Sheriff for finally allowing the needed help to be made available and to be accepted. In a perfect world this never would have happened, in a perfect world, we wouldn't have had to get up in arms about this, in a perfect world, this would have been investigated IMMMEDIATELY upon being reported... I just want us all to move FORWARD at this point. You can't take away what was said, what I said, it was an emotionally charged issue, nobody purposely set-out to be vindictive or nasty.... we all focused on the animals and if we had not nothing would have been done. We HAD to push and push hard. Why could the sheriff not have just gone out there immediately, back in September, called the KSU vet.... this would have prevented alot of what transpired on the internet. No, I can't apologize or won't, not for what was needed. All we asked from the get go was "someone in authority, DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS".


----------



## Marty

I want to make one thing perfectly clear:

I am very upset to think that some people think that CHMR acted in a nasty manner toward Trembly or The Sheriff's Department.

At NO time did any member of CHMR BOD (Shannon, Ginny, Gini, Jess, Marty) attack or disrespect Mr. Trembly verbally, etc. whatsoever. We NEVER harrassed him not once in any way shape or form. The Sheriff was the LIASON between us and Mr. Trembly. He promised us he would handle Trembly for us. We were ok with that. The Sheriff and his Deputy Grey are the ones that assured us they were working with Trembly to reduce his numbers / improve conditions/ get some surrendered to us etc. and we believed it. We fell for it hook line and sinker. At NO time did we ever disrespect the Sheriff or the Deputy even after we knew they lied to us. We at all times remained in a "professional capacity" during all our conversations with them and yes it was hard. We were firm but never nasty in the least. We did not cuss them out, raise our voices, smart off, etc. nothing like that although I am sure there were many times we wanted to but we remained curteous as anyone possibly could. They lied to us over and over, made complete fools of us, had many laughs at our expense, and hung us out to dry and we still did not engage in anything less than a prossional manner with them. If anyone behaved in an unprofessional manner through all this it is the Sheriff but certainly not CHMR.

It was only when Jess and I compared notes in a meeting and our notes did not jive, we were being fed conflicting stories by the Sheriff and his Deputy, we then realized we were being lied to by the Sheriff; he was doing nothing to help, and that is when Ginny went out there and reported back to us what you saw.

As far as the neighbors: They told people they have been trying to help Trembly for years and he was hateful to them and they were very glad help has finally arrived because they were sick of looking at the goings on over there. Maybe now they can all make ammends to in the neighborhood somehow.

_Marty you misunderstood - I didn't mean to come down and fight with me - I meant that we need you to go to Uniontown to see for yourself._

Vicky I know that! Land your private chopper in my back field and lets go for a day trip there together lol


----------



## Mini Mouse

Reijel's Mom said:


> Mini Mouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know what to think right now. I do know that the internet is a scary thing sometimes. Small town rumors and gossips can hurt people and sometimes ruin them but the internet is world wide and we can so easily get carried away with it. I don't know what else to say ... I'm just fladdergasted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet can be a scary thing, that's why I don't believe lots of what I read on the internet. I don't foward things on or act on them unless I know the source of where they are coming from.
> 
> But I do believe the president and other members of CMHR. Nope, I've never met them, but still to me they are not strangers. I've seen other good work they've been involved in. They are not vicious people that are out to destroy this man. They didn't go in this for the glory of CMHR. From the beginning, they said they didn't think they had the resources to handle this rescue but they sure wanted all of us to do whatever we could to get these animals some help. I believe Virginia saw the awful things that she told us about, and I believe those pictures of those horses were from that farm and were not doctored in any way.
> 
> That is enough for me to know that we did the right thing here in getting the horses help as fast as we could.
> 
> You know, a lot of people on this forum and other forums did say not so nice things about Mr. Trembly. But the news coverage itself was pretty fair and non-biased and allowed Mr. Trembly to present his side of the story. For people outside of this forum, the news coverage is probably what is going to stick in their heads about this case, if anything sticks in their heads at all about it.
Click to expand...

Thank you Reijel's Mom. That eases my mind some. And I am truly glad Mr. Trembly and the horses got the help they need.


----------



## sre-showtime

removed.


----------



## shambhala-dreams

I have been in lurker mode for the past week or so, but have been on the phone and e-mailing with Marty and Ginny St P (please forgive can't remember if it is Gini or Ginny). While I don't personally have mini's, I can offer some insight as to how Mr. Trembly came to feel as if the world was picking on him. I can also offer some explanation regarding the hay based on personal experience.

About a year ago, I ran into a similar situation such as Ronni found with Mr Trembly. An elderly lady had a VERY large herd of Arabian horses that while not as dire as the pics I saw of the mini's were none the less facing a bleak future if the rains didn't come. This lady also loved her horses and had many senior citizens that she had bred and raised. Due to detoriating health, the horses care wasn't as good as it once at had been and after several visits to her farm I was finally able to persuade her to reduce the herd to a manageable number. If this had not been the case, I might have resorted to the internet to pressure the issue. However when one pushes the right buttons in cyberspace, the result can be a flood of calls for self-righteous individuals that don't use much tact when describing their opinions of the care provided. Not saying that these folks are wrong in their opinions, just stating a fact that after enough of these types of phone calls one may tend to become EXTREMLY defensive towards people offering to help.

As to the hay: Here in NE Okla we had a severe drought the past two years. Pastures were just about down to dirt only until this year when we had ubber abundance of rain. As a result of the over abundance of the wet stuff and previous drought conditions, weeds have taken over most of the former grass pastures. I can attest to how hard it is to keep the weeds in check. Everytime it dried out enough to cut our pastures, it would rain again. Makes it rather hard to keep the weeds at bay don't ya' think? The county extension agent has said that while our county is getting a large tonnage number for hay, it won't be great quality due to the rain/weed factor. Good news for cattle, not so much for horses.

Okay so my point to all this rambling is simple. It is easy to throw stones at the "bad man". It is not so easy to understand the how's and why's of a situation when you have preconcieved notations. Try and open your mind instead of passing judgement until ALL the facts are in.


----------



## RJRMINIS

Marty said:


> I want to make one thing perfectly clear:
> I am very upset to think that some people think that CHMR acted in a nasty manner toward Trembly or The Sheriff's Department.
> 
> At NO time did any member of CHMR BOD (Shannon, Ginny, Gini, Jess, Marty) attack or disrespect Mr. Trembly verbally, etc. whatsoever. We NEVER harrassed him not once in any way shape or form. The Sheriff was the LIASON between us and Mr. Trembly. He promised us he would handle Trembly for us. We were ok with that. The Sheriff and his Deputy Grey are the ones that assured us they were working with Trembly to reduce his numbers / improve conditions/ get some surrendered to us etc. and we believed it. We fell for it hook line and sinker. At NO time did we ever disrespect the Sheriff or the Deputy even after we knew they lied to us. We at all times remained in a "professional capacity" during all our conversations with them and yes it was hard. We were firm but never nasty in the least. We did not cuss them out, raise our voices, smart off, etc. nothing like that although I am sure there were many times we wanted to but we remained curteous as anyone possibly could. They lied to us over and over, made complete fools of us, had many laughs at our expense, and hung us out to dry and we still did not engage in anything less than a prossional manner with them. If anyone behaved in an unprofessional manner through all this it is the Sheriff but certainly not CHMR.
> 
> It was only when Jess and I compared notes in a meeting and our notes did not jive, we were being fed conflicting stories by the Sheriff and his Deputy, we then realized we were being lied to by the Sheriff; he was doing nothing to help, and that is when Ginny went out there and reported back to us what you saw.
> 
> _Marty you misunderstood - I didn't mean to come down and fight with me - I meant that we need you to go to Uniontown to see for yourself._
> 
> Vicky I know that! Land your private chopper in my back field and lets go for a day trip there together lol




Maybe not personally, but there where hateful things said by some of the CMHR BOD Publicly, and I am sorry if I think a Rescue should be more professional publicly and privately, what you say at home is one thing, what you think is one thing, I cried watching the video like anyone else, but I never chose to BASH someone I did not know......I just wanted HELP for the horses and for him.

CMHR never personally sat down and tried to work with Mr. Trembly or tell them what the Rescue has to offer his horses........I know this for a fact.....




Yes I do realize someone formally with CMHR did speak with him but none of the CMHR BOD........ I think CMHR is a wonderful Rescue, don't misunderstand that at all, and I would be more than happy to help whenever needed in any situation, but publicly I am not sure I agree with the comments in this situation..... JMHO


----------



## Jacquee'

I think there is a slight mistake here which maybe I can help to clear up.

Ever hear of a "false dichotomy"? That is when people act as though there are only two choices - and if ONE isn't true, then the OTHER ONE has to be true. (Here's an example - if someone says, "I don't like the color orange" and another person says in disgust, "What - you mean you like BLUE?!" as though there were only two colors you could like, when in fact there are lots of colors!) People sort of naturally think in this way but reality is not actually like that.

MaryKansas was not saying that CMHR did anything wrong or mean - the situation is not, EITHER the sheriff and Vern are horrible jerks, OR they are saints. It is clearly in between these two extremes. There is no doubt in my mind that Vern has too many horse right now, that some desperately need help, and that the sheriff was trying to get everyone to "butt out". But at the same time, it is also clear that not ALL of the horses are in desperate need of help, that Vern truly does want to help them, and that the sheriff CAN be cooperative and helpful (especially when the nation is watching



: ).

It is still a situation that needs concern, but no one should feel that the initial people who reported on it are wrong or not telling the truth. Marty is right I am sure, the sheriff and Vern were treated with respect by the rescue people, they did not say anything wrong. It's just that like most of life, this situation is very complex and can't be simplified into black and white.

It would be nice if life were so simple we could say EITHER these people are evil monsters OR they are wonderful people. But life is not like that, so let's not get fooled into thinking that way when the most important thing is to just deal with the situation and get help to the horses that need it.


----------



## Danielle_E.

> Maybe not personally, but there where hateful things said by some of the CMHR BOD Publicly, and I am sorry if I think a Rescue should be more professional publicly and privately, what you say at home is one thing, what you think is one thing, I cried watching the video like anyone else, but I never chose to BASH someone I did not know......I just wanted HELP for the horses and for him.
> CMHR never personally sat down and tried to work with Mr. Trembly or tell them what the Rescue has to offer his horses........I know this for a fact..... Yes I do realize someone formally with CMHR did speak with him but none of the CMHR BOD........ I think CMHR is a wonderful Rescue, don't misunderstand that at all, and I would be more than happy to help whenever needed in any situation, but publicly I am not sure I agree with the comments in this situation..... JMHO


This he said, she said, is not going to get us anywhere, and it's only going to start a fight. Come one people, everyone, and yes that includes me too.

Lets work together, forget the past it's DONE, we can't change it, we might not agree with it, but please please let it go, we are now at the present, TODAY, lets look forward, lets get this situation under total control... THAT is what is now important. Everyone has had valid points, everyone had a right to their opinions, we have expended our emotions so much in the last weeks, now lets use that emotion to go foward, to get the "job" accomplished and to have a good ending for all concerned, Please?


----------



## Tnkrtoy

I am embarrassed by post I made yesterday. They were out of frustration. I think others may have posted out of frustration. Meaning the digs about farrier care, junk on the property etc.

I do hope that vern surrenders the horses, for their well being. He may be able to manage some but there is always that powderkeg.

If he keeps horses I would like to think that local help is available. I have emailed most elected officals in authority from Bourbon county suggesting that they try to get the 4H or bettr yet the FFA involved. The FFA has programs that would provide non-ag members to help care for the animals. This to me would be a good option, should horses remain on the property.

The upcoming winter is a real concern. Living my whole life in Kansas and attending college in that geographic area I can tell you that a mild winter is more common than winters mentioned on this forum. Last winter was very unusal with the major ice storm. A bad one seems to happen about every 10 years. My horses seem to prefer being out in the weather, snow, ice rain etc. I would say our average winter daily temperatures are in the low to mid 30s. Every winter there may be a handful of days where I wished my horse were in the house with my other family.

That being said they would still need major improvements to winter at his place. All of our water tanks have heaters and he apparently doesn't have capabilities to provide heaters. I personally do not like large round bales of hay for horses, due to the mold possibilities. Around here most of the persons who do large and round bales will bale almost anything in the large and bale their best hay in small squares, for the horse customers.

It would be my absolute guess that his best conditioned horses may have a hard time wintering. We had one stallion that got a little skinny last winter due to the poor quality hay available. It has taken us most of the spring and summer to get him back in shape. Speaking of hay quality, it is fairly abundent this year but it will take probably anothe year until it is real good quality.

Don't feel sorry for vern and his financial well being. Remember that he has 80 acres there and owns a farm in Nebraska. He may own land other places also. I believe the sheriff was quoted as saying "he has more money than God"

He has not channeled the money to care for the horses.

Where is his farrier care?

Has he followed a dental program?

He absolutely need to get rid of the junk. That is an invitation for wounding his horses, maybe that is how the one lost its eye. Also a major mosquito breeding grounds. Didn't the sheriff vet or someone with authority say that yea he had a couple die from West Nile Virus.

Does he have any sort of vacine program in place?

All the authorities seem to agree that his worming program isn't working.

His feed program isn't working either.

If these were my horses I would also be looking for a different vet. I just wonder if Dr. Grey that went with the sheriff is vern's vet. Looking at her web site she is a small animal vet that make farm calls for livestock. He need an equine specialist.

I really hope he let's the rest of his herd go to homes that can care for them properly. If some were in the area maybe vern would get visitation rights, that way he could still love and see his horses and know that they are getting care that he can't/won't give them.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I know I am going to get burned to a crisp on this one, but I can't get it out of my head, so I'm writing it down on this public forum, anyway.

Here is a letter to you all:

I would really like a herd of about 100 minis and some goats. It would make me really happy. The only thing is, I’m going to need some help to clean up and maintain my property. Oh, and I would also like someone else to do the chores, because I can’t do them every day, and might not be able to get there every day. And if I could get donations for vet care, that would be great, because if the bills are too large I’m not going to be able to pay them. And if you could see about getting someone to help me with paying for things like worming, farrier services, etc, that would also be really helpful, because I'm not going to be able to afford that on a regular basis, either. Otherwise, they'll just have to do without much of the time. Thanks for any assistance you can provide!

Sincerely,

Renee McArtor

ETA: Please read my next post on hoarding. That will probably be a whole lot more helpful than the above letter I wrote. Just continuing to try and point out that there is something really wrong here (not that we all don't already know it!)


----------



## shelia

This is my first post here. I have been reading this with tears streaming down my face for about a week now and as this is unfolding I have to wonder, if this is a matter of pure neglect or something deeper. I think everybody on this post did a great job! I also think the people who have offered to help Mr. Trembly are doing something great too! I believe though when you go out to help you need to look closely around the property for any other reasons that may have caused these horses to become so bad off. I have heard of contaminated ponds that have killed horses before. I think some water testing should be done. If he has truely been working with the vet to find out why some of his horses are going downhill, maybe they haven't found the answer yet. I know what's like when the vet doesn't know what the problem is and they just keep telling you,"try this" and when that doesn't work they say "Well try this". I know this wouldn't explain the lack of farrier care, but if the horses had access to water and were reluctant to drink it, chosing only to drink from the fresh water provided, it could explain some of it. But of course, maybe with the droughts around the country and maybe there, he just didn't calculate how much more he was going to have to feed. I do hope everybody keeps on top of this and keeps us posted on how things progress.

Shelia


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Somethimes it is hard to feel justified in outrage when there isn't a bad guy.

The dedication and persistence by CMHR to find out the facts is exemplary and they must continue to be a big part of what happens to all of the minis. Ginny has driven (no helicopter needed) from Tennessee to Kansas several times - not just once - her observations on that first visit are still valid. At that time Trembly was angry, hiding and uncooperative. He did cooperate with his local support - the sheriff who had a different perspective all along. Now that Trembly is getting past the anger hide and fight stage a different perspective of what is actually happening is evolving. The BOD of CMHR has put tireless hours into getting the situation to a workable solution, always with the thought that if it did not become workable it would be a legal battle. I put hours into getting that back up ready and set aside obligations in other cases (going to trial soon) this week and early next to be ready to fly (SW Air - no helicopter necessary) there to file and appear before the local district court. The CMHR BOD has spent tireless hours cooperating with local horse rescue groups to get to the bottom of what the situation is. THose groups have put tireless hours and effort in - driving from all over Kansas to Uniontown and to Ft. Scott to find the best way for the situation to be handled. Individuals from all over Kansas have pledged time and effort to helping those groups effect thebest outcome.

THe folks on the forum that continue to want to hold this guy's feet to the fire serve a very important balance in the view of what needs to happen as well. There are many disagreements over what that should be but it is because there are no single solutions that are right - only what will work and what won't.

Planning a work day is huge and I applaud those who are volunteering to help that effort. THose are the folks who need financial help to pay for gas, babysitters, rent flat beds, get some groceries into the poeple there - get emergency supplies and care for the horses until Trembly has it handled and then to continue to schedule of follow up through the local mini horse and rescue groups. It is a shoulder up and not a lynching.

One thing remains true: it is not over until Trembly no longer has any livestock. We have to keep up the energy and interest all the way. It is the long haul and not the neat and clean ending of snatching the horses and go on to the next topic on the forum after patting ourselves on the back.

You want to do something now - get the word out to the same news casts about the positive community safety net coming around this man for the love of the minis and the love of humanity. Keep writing - just change the tone from complaint and outrage to appreciate and support. Oh and fund raising for the rescue groups for the next disaster coming around the bend.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thankyou Vicki for your post


----------



## windingroad

Tnkrtoy said:


> I am embarrassed by post I made yesterday. They were out of frustration. I think others may have posted out of frustration. Meaning the digs about farrier care, junk on the property etc.
> 
> I do hope that vern surrenders the horses, for their well being. He may be able to manage some but there is always that powderkeg.
> 
> If he keeps horses I would like to think that local help is available. I have emailed most elected officals in authority from Bourbon county suggesting that they try to get the 4H or bettr yet the FFA involved. The FFA has programs that would provide non-ag members to help care for the animals. This to me would be a good option, should horses remain on the property.
> 
> The upcoming winter is a real concern. Living my whole life in Kansas and attending college in that geographic area I can tell you that a mild winter is more common than winters mentioned on this forum. Last winter was very unusal with the major ice storm. A bad one seems to happen about every 10 years. My horses seem to prefer being out in the weather, snow, ice rain etc. I would say our average winter daily temperatures are in the low to mid 30s. Every winter there may be a handful of days where I wished my horse were in the house with my other family.
> 
> That being said they would still need major improvements to winter at his place. All of our water tanks have heaters and he apparently doesn't have capabilities to provide heaters. I personally do not like large round bales of hay for horses, due to the mold possibilities. Around here most of the persons who do large and round bales will bale almost anything in the large and bale their best hay in small squares, for the horse customers.
> 
> It would be my absolute guess that his best conditioned horses may have a hard time wintering. We had one stallion that got a little skinny last winter due to the poor quality hay available. It has taken us most of the spring and summer to get him back in shape. Speaking of hay quality, it is fairly abundent this year but it will take probably anothe year until it is real good quality.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for vern and his financial well being. Remember that he has 80 acres there and owns a farm in Nebraska. He may own land other places also. I believe the sheriff was quoted as saying "he has more money than God"
> 
> He has not channeled the money to care for the horses.
> 
> Where is his farrier care?
> 
> Has he followed a dental program?
> 
> He absolutely need to get rid of the junk. That is an invitation for wounding his horses, maybe that is how the one lost its eye. Also a major mosquito breeding grounds. Didn't the sheriff vet or someone with authority say that yea he had a couple die from West Nile Virus.
> 
> Does he have any sort of vacine program in place?
> 
> All the authorities seem to agree that his worming program isn't working.
> 
> His feed program isn't working either.
> 
> If these were my horses I would also be looking for a different vet. I just wonder if Dr. Grey that went with the sheriff is vern's vet. Looking at her web site she is a small animal vet that make farm calls for livestock. He need an equine specialist.
> 
> I really hope he let's the rest of his herd go to homes that can care for them properly. If some were in the area maybe vern would get visitation rights, that way he could still love and see his horses and know that they are getting care that he can't/won't give them.


Please understand my reply is not in defense of the conditons of the horses, but I did want to let you know for your peace of mind: none of the hooves are terrible. I'm not saying they're good. Some are and some are in need of attention. I may have missed some, but I didn't see any lame. And I was out there for 9 hours!

Dr. Gray's report (which I read) was three pages and nothing that helped Mr. Trembly. She was very critical of both herd and pasture management.

The rep from Southern Winds recommended and ordered a new and better feed.

Call it luck--none of us saw any wounds, which amazed me with the amount of debris.

I hope you understand the intent behind my report. I don't want to be misconstrued as believing any of this okay. I do, however, understand the widespread concern and hope this will let you rest a bit easier on a few of the issues.


----------



## Mini Mouse

Yes Thank you Vicki. I'm sure a lot of things had changed between Ginny's visit and MaryKanas's visit. And both just reported what they saw. The main thing is to help the horses like was intended in the first place.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Dorrie & Frank said:


> Somethimes it is hard to feel justified in outrage when there isn't a bad guy. . .



Good points, good post "Dorrie & Frank". Thanks for your work on this case. I think overall everyone's heart is in the right place. I think some of the more recent posts made some of us feel defensive about prior comments made, and now we're getting bogged down into the same disagreements we were having before we saw all this wonderful progress.

A passionate group of folks exist on this forum. I'd much rather have that than the opposite! Eleven horses would not be in safe places today and multiple other horses and goats may well not have had food and water in front of them right this minute otherwise.


----------



## Katiean

I do believe the Sheriff now. Let me explain why. I believe it was Monday when I called his office and finally got to talk to him. We did discuss the care of these horses and he told me he had cattle and did know what they need. We discussed the worm issue. He did agree with me that this has been going on for most likely a year. I implored of him "can't we atleast get the worst of the worst?" He told me that was in the works. I was told by someone on the forum NOT to belive him. I do now because it might be baby steps but, 10 are now helped and hopefully more today. As I said last night (ok really early this morning), I do think Mr Trembly should keep a few so it keeps him going. But, I hold with the oppinion that he should only have geldings and not be able to buy more, and not be able to breed. I believe this would have to be a court order. But in my oppinion that is how he should be able to keep horses.


----------



## SWA

I've remained silent throughout the evolution of all this, with execption to private correspondences with someone I hold near and dear. Aside from that though, I just wanted to post today primarily because I do feel that Shelia's post has a real valid point for concern and should be taken into serious consideration. Whether the condition of water provisions on the grounds there pans out to be a factor or not, I do feel it should at least be considered as a "possible FACTOR" at least somewhat. I hope it will be looked into, among any other possible environmental possiblities.

Beyond that, my prayers remain lifted for all concerned.



shelia said:


> This is my first post here. I have been reading this with tears streaming down my face for about a week now and as this is unfolding I have to wonder, if this is a matter of pure neglect or something deeper. I think everybody on this post did a great job! I also think the people who have offered to help Mr. Trembly are doing something great too! I believe though when you go out to help you need to look closely around the property for any other reasons that may have caused these horses to become so bad off. I have heard of contaminated ponds that have killed horses before. I think some water testing should be done. If he has truely been working with the vet to find out why some of his horses are going downhill, maybe they haven't found the answer yet. I know what's like when the vet doesn't know what the problem is and they just keep telling you,"try this" and when that doesn't work they say "Well try this". I know this wouldn't explain the lack of farrier care, but if the horses had access to water and were reluctant to drink it, chosing only to drink from the fresh water provided, it could explain some of it. But of course, maybe with the droughts around the country and maybe there, he just didn't calculate how much more he was going to have to feed. I do hope everybody keeps on top of this and keeps us posted on how things progress.
> 
> Shelia


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Here is Mayo clinic description of Hoarding.. sound familiar? PEOPLE THIS IS A SERIOUS PROBLEM!

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hoarding/DS00966

"Introduction

Hoarding is the excessive collection of items that seem to have limited or no value, such as newspapers or trash, along with the inability to discard them. Hoarding creates such cramped living conditions that entire rooms may be filled to capacity, and homes may be left with only narrow pathways winding through stacks of clutter. Some people also collect animals, keeping hundreds of dogs, cats or other animals in their homes, as filth and waste pile up and the animals become sick.

Hoarding, also called compulsive hoarding and compulsive hoarding syndrome, is thought to be connected to obsessive-compulsive disorder. But many aspects of hoarding remain a mystery, and researchers continue to learn about this recently recognized problem.

While some people poke fun at hoarding, it's no laughing matter. People who engage in hoarding put themselves and even neighbors in danger because of fire hazards, unsanitary conditions and even the real possibility of getting buried under an avalanche of junk. Treating compulsive hoarding sometimes proves difficult because people who hoard often don't see it as a problem. But intensive treatment can help people who hoard understand their compulsions and perhaps even live a safer and more enjoyable life.

Keeping stacks of newspapers, magazines or junk mail

Saving trash or used food containers

Cluttered living spaces

Impairment of daily activities

Procrastination

Trouble making decisions

Perfectionism

Difficulty organizing items

Forming attachments to possessions rather than people

Restricting others from touching or borrowing possessions

The homes of people who engage in compulsive hoarding usually offer telltale clues that something's wrong. Countertops, sinks, stoves, desks, stairways and virtually all other surfaces are stacked with stuff. And when there's no more room inside, the clutter may spread to the garage, vehicles and yard.

People who engage in hoarding typically collect items because they believe these items will be needed or have value in the future. They worry about not having these items on hand. They also don't want to feel as if they're wasting anything, so they save everything. For some, the piles of belongings are a source of comfort.

Hoarding animals

People who hoard animals may collect dozens or even hundreds of pets, such as cats, dogs, ferrets, rabbits, rats or other animals. They usually hoard animals that can be confined inside and concealed more easily. Because of their sheer numbers, these animals usually aren't cared for properly. Many become so ill that they die or have to be euthanized, if discovered. Veterinarians may be the first to notice signs of animal hoarding when owners seek help for a steady stream of sick or injured pets.

Treatment

Treatment of hoarding is often a challenge that comes with mixed success. For one thing, many people who hoard don't believe they need treatment. This is especially true if their possessions or animals offer comfort. And people whose animals are taken away will often quickly collect more to help fulfill emotional needs."


----------



## Equines in need

Reijel's Mom said:


> Here is Mayo clinic description of Hoarding.. sound familiar? PEOPLE THIS IS A SERIOUS PROBLEM!
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hoarding/DS00966
> 
> "Introduction
> 
> Hoarding is the excessive collection of items that seem to have limited or no value, such as newspapers or trash, along with the inability to discard them. Hoarding creates such cramped living conditions that entire rooms may be filled to capacity, and homes may be left with only narrow pathways winding through stacks of clutter. Some people also collect animals, keeping hundreds of dogs, cats or other animals in their homes, as filth and waste pile up and the animals become sick.
> 
> Hoarding, also called compulsive hoarding and compulsive hoarding syndrome, is thought to be connected to obsessive-compulsive disorder. But many aspects of hoarding remain a mystery, and researchers continue to learn about this recently recognized problem.
> 
> While some people poke fun at hoarding, it's no laughing matter. People who engage in hoarding put themselves and even neighbors in danger because of fire hazards, unsanitary conditions and even the real possibility of getting buried under an avalanche of junk. Treating compulsive hoarding sometimes proves difficult because people who hoard often don't see it as a problem. But intensive treatment can help people who hoard understand their compulsions and perhaps even live a safer and more enjoyable life.
> 
> Keeping stacks of newspapers, magazines or junk mail
> 
> Saving trash or used food containers
> 
> Cluttered living spaces
> 
> Impairment of daily activities
> 
> Procrastination
> 
> Trouble making decisions
> 
> Perfectionism
> 
> Difficulty organizing items
> 
> Forming attachments to possessions rather than people
> 
> Restricting others from touching or borrowing possessions
> 
> The homes of people who engage in compulsive hoarding usually offer telltale clues that something's wrong. Countertops, sinks, stoves, desks, stairways and virtually all other surfaces are stacked with stuff. And when there's no more room inside, the clutter may spread to the garage, vehicles and yard.
> 
> People who engage in hoarding typically collect items because they believe these items will be needed or have value in the future. They worry about not having these items on hand. They also don't want to feel as if they're wasting anything, so they save everything. For some, the piles of belongings are a source of comfort.
> 
> Hoarding animals
> 
> People who hoard animals may collect dozens or even hundreds of pets, such as cats, dogs, ferrets, rabbits, rats or other animals. They usually hoard animals that can be confined inside and concealed more easily. Because of their sheer numbers, these animals usually aren't cared for properly. Many become so ill that they die or have to be euthanized, if discovered. Veterinarians may be the first to notice signs of animal hoarding when owners seek help for a steady stream of sick or injured pets.
> 
> Treatment
> 
> Treatment of hoarding is often a challenge that comes with mixed success. For one thing, many people who hoard don't believe they need treatment. This is especially true if their possessions or animals offer comfort. And people whose animals are taken away will often quickly collect more to help fulfill emotional needs."



Please I encourage EVERYONE to read this link.. It's Professional people who have been exposed to this for many years. Many issues they talk about are involving ANIMALS and the diseased minds of Hoarders. Which is VERY clear to me from the photos posted on this board, that Mr. Trembly can and will NOT part with anything. People may want to help, that will not happen. Mr. Trembly doesn't see anything Wrong.. because he is a typical hoarder of MANY items including living breathing animals who can not fid for themselves.

My belief with this situation,(which I have personally been involved with several hoarding of animals rescues) that the LAW needs to be involved. They are the only people who can get help for these animals, and let the mental health folks from Kansas help Mr. Trembly..

Karla Sibert

IERAL


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

windingroad said:


> The cars are worth some money--we need to know where to take them, where to haul the junk, etc.




there are charities that will take them as donations as well... and Mr. T. could get the tax deduction... can't think of them off the top of my head but i have seens ads, billboards, heard it on the radio...


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## Gini

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> windingroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cars are worth some money--we need to know where to take them, where to haul the junk, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are charities that will take them as donations as well... and Mr. T. could get the tax deduction... can't think of them off the top of my head but i have seens ads, billboards, heard it on the radio...
Click to expand...


I have seen on the billboards an organization called Junk for Jesus that will take cars working or not.

They will even pick up.


----------



## AppyLover2

Does anyone have any idea when the KSU vet is supposed to be there?

This waiting reminds me of yesterday after Ginny said she would be making an announcement.

As I get older I find that I don't "wait" well.




:


----------



## heart k ranch

Hoarding...hmmmmmm

I think this guy needs to keep a few.

I have a 94 year old great-grandmother that has 3 dogs. Those dogs are what holds her together. IMO. I go over there and help her. She loves those dogs but sometimes can't do everything. After her husband died she took in 5 dogs, she couldn't take care of them all but she got them to health and gave them away ( helped when I could). That made her always feel good when she got a new dog.

I think this guy is like my GGM, He gets the support (emotial(sp) and phyical) from the horses he has. He needs to slim down the herd ( A LOT) yes, but I also think he could handle a few.

Sometimes with older "people" thats were they get their support is from their animals.

But thats My opinion,

Kara


----------



## Mona

As for the junk on his land that needs to be cleaned out...there are places that PAY for junked cars etc, and they will often go right to your property to get them to haul away. A lot of that metal can be sold and the money can go towards feed and meds/vet supplies for those horses.

Now, as for the situation...we have different people going out to the same herd, and "seeing" different things. I believe that each person has actually seen what they said, but yet I wonder how it can be so different. This makes me wonder...of a large herd of 100 horses, we have seen photos of many of the SKINNY (no, not just thin!) horses. There is OBVIOUSLY neglected horses. So then we wonder actually how many ARE in fact showing their skeleton through their hide?? How many horses are showing ribs, hips, spines, tailheads etc.? What are the actual numbers out of that herd? I am sure there are severeal more that may be less thin, maybe just showing some ribs, and maybe even a few that don;t look thin at all, but what are the numbers? Ginny said she saw only 4-6 that were not thin. Mary Kansas says what she saw, was not so bad. Mary, can you answer roughly about the numbers? Also, Mary, were you able to get photos of the main group of the herd that did not appear to be so thin?? We have seen the pics of the "worst" cases, how about seeing all those not so bad ones?? Surely in a herd of 100 horses there must be a large group where you can get large numbers into one photo to see the overall condition of a large portion of the herd in one photo?? This may help the rest of us that cannot be on the scene, to take in more of what is actually there??

And further, I want to express a few other thoughts and feelings I am having. Yes, the more I read and see of and about Mr. Trembly, the more I feel bad for him and his condition. BUT, no matter how sorry I feel for him, it just does not change the fact on the way I feel, in that no matter WHAT the problem is, there are a MINIMUM of 10-20 emaciated Miniature Horses in his "care", starving to death, and possibly more.(Vet report after today's visit will reveal further findings of the herd) But no matter I sorry I feel for him, I still can't help but feel that HE is responsible, directly or indirectly and HE is RESPNSIBLE for gettting those horses the CARE they require, and if he cannot provide that care, hand them over to people that can and will!!

I too just wonder how much of the sympathy people are feeling for Mr. Trembly at this point, is attributed to his age...sure, many are meeting him in person or seeing him on the news, as a "sweet old man". I am sure he is, BUT, if instead of that sweet old man, we saw in those pictures a middle aged rough/mean looking big fat fellow or a nasty looking woman, we would not be feeling so sorry for them. I think it is human nature to feel for our elders, as we have been raised to repect them. I know we are not supposed to judge people by appearance, but I truely feel things would not have calmed down so much if we were seeing pics of someone other than a sweet old man.

I'd sure like to see pics of the healthy part of the herd if anyone has them to share with us. Thank you.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

minie812 said:


> THE TWO I HAVE TAKEN IN ARE GOING TO THE VET TODAY FOR BLOOD WORKUP AND SUCH SO WE SHALL SEE. THEY ARE GENTLE AND FRIENDLY LITTLE GUYS BUT WILL NEED LOTS OF GROCERIES IN THEM.




any reports on the horses that were removed? i've been mostly lurking and don't want to say anything about Mr. T or his care (or lack thereof) for the horses... the important thing now is that the ones that need help are getting it. kudos to those of you locally who are willing to pitch in and help Mr. T... and the rest of us who are too far away but can donate through the auction etc., and lend our prayers and good wishes. sure would like to hear from those who now have some of the horses in their custody, how they are and what the prognosis is...


----------



## Marty

Katiean: I am one of the ones that kept saying not to believe him for very good reasons.

_I do believe the Sheriff now. Let me explain why. I believe it was Monday when I called his office and finally got to talk to him. We did discuss the care of these horses and he told me he had cattle and did know what they need.We discussed the worm issue. _

Another lie. He told me there was nothing wrong with those horses other than a case of worms.

_He did agree with me that this has been going on for most likely a year. _

Another lie. He said to me the horses began to look bad only these past few weeks due to worms.

I implored of him "can't we atleast get the worst of the worst?" He told me that was in the works. I was told by someone on the forum NOT to belive him.

FACT: It was in the works because of US, not him..............That is because by that time you spoke to him on Monday, we had already called out to other authorities and agencies as we have been working on this case long before that.


----------



## CRERS

Any kind of rescue work is emotionally charged - people are human and they get angry, sad, anxious, etc... I hardly blame anyone for doing that as I don't think there is a person on this board or anywhere in the world that can say they don't get upset and say things that they wouldn't normally say in every day situaitons.

You will never please everyone all the time - you can work day in and day out and have the greatest outcome, but others will find fault with how you handled it or not agree with things that happened along the way. Do what you honestly feel is right, stay true to what you're doing and why you're doing it and do the best job you possibly can. Even still, someone will disagree. As long as you feel that you did the best you could with what you had to work with, you're ok. Rescue is tough - there are no manuals or training courses that will tell you exactly how you should handle each situation as it arises. Many rescuers do what they do on shoe-string budgets, little resources and very little sleep - we make mistakes and that is ok. We're human.

I look at it this way.....Mr. T could speak for himself, he could go to the sink and get a glass of water if he was thristy, he could buy or cook himself a meal if he was hungry. He could call for help if he was ill or in pain. The innocent creatures in his care aren't afforded that luxury. They depended on him for every drop of water and every morsel of food - they depended on him to care for them responsibly if they were sick or injured. He didn't meet those requirements for those that could not stand up and ask for help themselves.

I can't honestly say that I feel all that terrible for him and I apologize in advance if that upsets anyone - I've been involved in many cases such as this one and I have yet to meet a single neglectful owner that hasn't tried to play the victim - old, young, sick, fully capable......they're all victims in their own eyes. They're always working on something - the animals are always sick and the excuses go on and on and on. I'm sorry, but the animals that have absolutely no voice are the victims here.

For the most part, owning horses is a luxury. Caring for them is a responsibility. If you want the luxury, you need to be responsible. They can not fend for themselves as we've seen in this case. I don't care if 90% of the herd looked impeccable - the sad fact is that there were horses on that property near death's doorstep - I've seen the pictures......pictures don't lie. If horses were so sick with cancer, etc...they should have been humanely put out of their misery instead of being left to slowly starve to death or die in pain while suffering in silence. Cancer is another excuse I hear often - as a matter of fact, we have a 27 Y/0 gelding here that was supposedly starving to death because of cancer. He was seized by the county and brought to us - he did not have cancer. He was 610 lbs. upon arrival, barely able to stand due to his emaciated state and is now 1010 lbs. He wasn't being fed...plain and simple. He had no dental care.....plain and simple. If anyone would like to see before and after pic's of this sweet boy, please feel free to go to our website at www.celticreinrescue.org and look on our 'sanctuary horses' page - his name is Limerick.

Call me jaded, but I've heard it all and I'm so unbelievably TIRED of the excuses and the victim stance. I do hope Mr. T gets the help he obviously needs, but those horses should never have had to suffer in silence because he needed help. I just can't feel sympathy for anything but those little starved animals.

CMHR - thank you for what you've done for these little horses, and thank you to everyone that pushed like they did to get something done. I'm not at all convinced that if calls, faxes, emails and news reporters weren't launched that anything would have been done before it was too late.

I wish I could hug each and every one of those little babies and make them understand that so many people in this world were fighting tooth and nail to end their suffering and that people cared. Considering the extent of the neglect that some show, don't believe they're all out of the woods yet. Severe emaciation can have long lasting and tragic effects on the equine body. Continue to pray for them, they need it.

Stephany


----------



## Minimor

> I can't honestly say that I feel all that terrible for him and I apologize in advance if that upsets anyone - I've been involved in many cases such as this one and I have yet to meet a single neglectful owner that hasn't tried to play the victim - old, young, sick, fully capable......they're all victims in their own eyes. They're always working on something - the animals are always sick and the excuses go on and on and on. I'm sorry, but the animals that have absolutely no voice are the victims here.
> For the most part, owning horses is a luxury. Caring for them is a responsibility. If you want the luxury, you need to be responsible. They can not fend for themselves as we've seen in this case. I don't care if 90% of the herd looked impeccable - the sad fact is that there were horses on that property near death's doorstep - I've seen the pictures......pictures don't lie. If horses were so sick with cancer, etc...they should have been humanely put out of their misery instead of being left to slowly starve to death or die in pain while suffering in silence. Cancer is another excuse I hear often - as a matter of fact, we have a 27 Y/0 gelding here that was supposedly starving to death because of cancer. He was seized by the county and brought to us - he did not have cancer. He was 610 lbs. upon arrival, barely able to stand due to his emaciated state and is now 1010 lbs. He wasn't being fed...plain and simple. He had no dental care.....plain and simple. If anyone would like to see before and after pic's of this sweet boy, please feel free to go to our website at www.celticreinrescue.org and look on our 'sanctuary horses' page - his name is Limerick.
> 
> Call me jaded, but I've heard it all and I'm so unbelievably TIRED of the excuses and the victim stance. I do hope Mr. T gets the help he obviously needs, but those horses should never have had to suffer in silence because he needed help. I just can't feel sympathy for anything but those little starved animals.


Excellent post Stephany, I think that sums it up so well. :aktion033:


----------



## Loren&Rocky

I don't understand how someone who has owned horses for as long as he has not realize there is a problem? He sould have been giving away horses long ago to avoid this. When he no longer was able to register them due to the fees, he should have quit breeding them. I can't believe they are only taking a small handful of horses from him. He should be left with 2 geldings and that is it. And what about the poor goats?

I have had up to 8 big horses and that was too many for me. I could not keep up with the grooming, riding, and general affection needed for so many. When the vet came out to do spring shots, the bill took us a few months to pay off. The ferrier seemed to have to come once a month and the cost of worming every 3 months was also a big deal. With only 8 horses, I realized I had too many. I think when he was up to, O' I don't know, 50 he might have realized he had a few too many. I do not feel sorry for this man in the least. :nono:


----------



## Reijel's Mom

sre-showtime said:


> Now I am not too crazy wtih the subject at hand's choice in animal/property care, or lack thereof...
> 
> But no offense, shouldn't you leave 'diagnosis' to a trained professional, who comes to that conclusion, after an indepth clinical analysis? Alot of us already 'think' this but posting the defintion doesn't help.
> 
> We all know there appears to be a serious problem, but for gosh sake , please do not play amateur shrink...
> 
> hopefully before this is over he will get some help, now that the spot light is on Unontown. IMO


Sorry if I offended you. I was really just trying to help some folks understand what they MIGHT be dealing with here, in trying to help to get the place cleaned up and continuing to work on getting him to surrender animals, as well as concerns that the place just might fill up with junk again as well as more animals. It doesn't hurt to be educated and prepared.

Nope, I'm not a shrink, wasn't trying to play one. Just a concerned person who's been doing volunteer rescue work for years, and have dealt with a couple of hoarders. Also just a person who in my "real" job is a degreed social worker who does deal with mental health issues, "shrinks", etc, a good portion of my day.


----------



## 2nd chances rescue

Well guys i have been sitting back and watching the posts but just wanted to say that it has hit the news in wichita, ks and they said the vet would be there today. They aired it twice that i know of. Its starting to look good guys and i have some friends that are interestted into fostering so i am going to get them to fill out the fostering form and s end it in. Good job guys its amazing to see everyone pull together so strongly and work together and put heads together.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Amen! And I would like to hug you for saying it so well. To hear it from someone who has been there and seen things that are so totally wrong is truly what we need to hear more of because we are the caretakers of these wonderful gifts from God who for most of us feel very responsible for. Hugs and thank you. Mary



CRERS said:


> Any kind of rescue work is emotionally charged - people are human and they get angry, sad, anxious, etc... I hardly blame anyone for doing that as I don't think there is a person on this board or anywhere in the world that can say they don't get upset and say things that they wouldn't normally say in every day situaitons.
> 
> You will never please everyone all the time - you can work day in and day out and have the greatest outcome, but others will find fault with how you handled it or not agree with things that happened along the way. Do what you honestly feel is right, stay true to what you're doing and why you're doing it and do the best job you possibly can. Even still, someone will disagree. As long as you feel that you did the best you could with what you had to work with, you're ok. Rescue is tough - there are no manuals or training courses that will tell you exactly how you should handle each situation as it arises. Many rescuers do what they do on shoe-string budgets, little resources and very little sleep - we make mistakes and that is ok. We're human.
> 
> I look at it this way.....Mr. T could speak for himself, he could go to the sink and get a glass of water if he was thristy, he could buy or cook himself a meal if he was hungry. He could call for help if he was ill or in pain. The innocent creatures in his care aren't afforded that luxury. They depended on him for every drop of water and every morsel of food - they depended on him to care for them responsibly if they were sick or injured. He didn't meet those requirements for those that could not stand up and ask for help themselves.
> 
> I can't honestly say that I feel all that terrible for him and I apologize in advance if that upsets anyone - I've been involved in many cases such as this one and I have yet to meet a single neglectful owner that hasn't tried to play the victim - old, young, sick, fully capable......they're all victims in their own eyes. They're always working on something - the animals are always sick and the excuses go on and on and on. I'm sorry, but the animals that have absolutely no voice are the victims here.
> 
> For the most part, owning horses is a luxury. Caring for them is a responsibility. If you want the luxury, you need to be responsible. They can not fend for themselves as we've seen in this case. I don't care if 90% of the herd looked impeccable - the sad fact is that there were horses on that property near death's doorstep - I've seen the pictures......pictures don't lie. If horses were so sick with cancer, etc...they should have been humanely put out of their misery instead of being left to slowly starve to death or die in pain while suffering in silence. Cancer is another excuse I hear often - as a matter of fact, we have a 27 Y/0 gelding here that was supposedly starving to death because of cancer. He was seized by the county and brought to us - he did not have cancer. He was 610 lbs. upon arrival, barely able to stand due to his emaciated state and is now 1010 lbs. He wasn't being fed...plain and simple. He had no dental care.....plain and simple. If anyone would like to see before and after pic's of this sweet boy, please feel free to go to our website at www.celticreinrescue.org and look on our 'sanctuary horses' page - his name is Limerick.
> 
> Call me jaded, but I've heard it all and I'm so unbelievably TIRED of the excuses and the victim stance. I do hope Mr. T gets the help he obviously needs, but those horses should never have had to suffer in silence because he needed help. I just can't feel sympathy for anything but those little starved animals.
> 
> CMHR - thank you for what you've done for these little horses, and thank you to everyone that pushed like they did to get something done. I'm not at all convinced that if calls, faxes, emails and news reporters weren't launched that anything would have been done before it was too late.
> 
> I wish I could hug each and every one of those little babies and make them understand that so many people in this world were fighting tooth and nail to end their suffering and that people cared. Considering the extent of the neglect that some show, don't believe they're all out of the woods yet. Severe emaciation can have long lasting and tragic effects on the equine body. Continue to pray for them, they need it.
> 
> Stephany


----------



## AppyLover2

You all know what they say about belly-buttons? We all have 'em.

Same thing goes for opinions. We're all entitled to them.

But I, for one, sure wish they weren't on here for the world to see. We all know there have been hundreds of "guests" on the forum lately (right now there are 72). Wouldn't we rather be seen as a group of people united in a cause to right a wrong, rather than a bunch of people who can't stop trying to impose their opinion on others.

Please stop the bickering. It doesn't become anyone.

We fought a good fight!!. Let's be proud of it.

The vet is the one who will determine whether Vern keeps any of his horses. It's not our decision to make.


----------



## 2nd chances rescue

AppyLover2 said:


> You all know what they say about belly-buttons? We all have 'em.
> 
> Same thing goes for opinions. We're all entitled to them.
> 
> But I, for one, sure wish they weren't on here for the world to see. We all know there have been hundreds of "guests" on the forum lately (right now there are 72).  Wouldn't we rather be seen as a group of people united in a cause to right a wrong, rather than a bunch of people who can't stop trying to impose their opinion on others.
> 
> Please stop the bickering. It doesn't become anyone.
> 
> We fought a good fight!!. Let's be proud of it.
> 
> The vet is the one who will determine whether Vern keeps any of his horses. It's not our decision to make.




They are right guys i agree.


----------



## Danielle_E.

> Please stop the bickering. It doesn't become anyone.
> We fought a good fight!!. Let's be proud of it.
> 
> The vet is the one who will determine whether Vern keeps any of his horses. It's not our decision to make.


Appylover, I could just hug you, lol. Thanks


----------



## CandyB

AppyLover2 said:


> You all know what they say about belly-buttons? We all have 'em.
> 
> Same thing goes for opinions. We're all entitled to them.
> 
> But I, for one, sure wish they weren't on here for the world to see. We all know there have been hundreds of "guests" on the forum lately (right now there are 72). Wouldn't we rather be seen as a group of people united in a cause to right a wrong, rather than a bunch of people who can't stop trying to impose their opinion on others.
> 
> Please stop the bickering. It doesn't become anyone.
> 
> We fought a good fight!!. Let's be proud of it.
> 
> The vet is the one who will determine whether Vern keeps any of his horses. It's not our decision to make.


AMEN, I was going to post one very similar, but you worded yours much better. Thank you.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

And - MOVING ON :bgrin

Really looking forward to hearing any updates on the happenings today as well as how the precious little ones are doing in their foster homes!!!!!!!!


----------



## HGFarm

Flame away but I have to side with Marty here.

Go back and read the information every time someone spoke with the Sheriff or someone there, it was a different story. They wanted everyone to go away. Mr. T himself told someone over the phone that he was not going to get rid of any.

If the pond water is drinkable, WHY are they sucking up water from the buckets and have been caught with no water AFTER CMHR was told they were being taken care of? That 'pond water' is not drinkable and the goats locked in a pen have no access to any of it, drinkable or not.

There was no feed there and has not been until the media showed up and all this hoopla was going on for at least 3 weeks. Due to droughts and weather conditions, I know MANY livestock owners who have been selling them down to what the land can manage. I have seen people overgraze range or acreage before. Cram as much as you can on it, and when it's gone, well..... First some of the horses were moved, then they werent, etc...

Due to the conflicting information coming out of Uniontown since the beginning, I would only believe what I saw with my own eyes, without rose colored glasses. Sorry, but my X is really good at putting on the 'poor old me' act when he needs it- the rest of the time is impossible for anyone to deal with.

I also agree- if he was trying to take care of them all along- where is the farrier? Where is the feed? And I have heard reports from some that this is NOT a new situation with his horses- it has been longer than a year. ANYONE who has had horses knows they need routine care- shots, worming, feed, water, salt, hoof and dental care. Unless this guy has been living on Mars and never heard of any of that stuff, I just find this hard to believe. If you have been 'farming' for as long as he has, part of that includes taking care of the land- by not overgrazing, taking steps to make sure it doesnt get that way, or recognizing that it is overgrazed- rotating crops, leaving the land bare for a year...... If you have no natural feed, then you buy it, or you remove the livestock. It will take years for that land to come back like it was since it is nothing but weeds and dirt. I find it hard to believe that he doesnt recognize this.

Ginny was there before the media came in- and saw the empty water buckets, and the horses clammoring for water, no food and the condition of the horses. Keep in mind- fall is here and the horses probably have a little thicker hair coats that will hide a bit of bone. Granted, I am sure some are in better condition than others, but go back and view every single picture, the news clips, etc... and tell me that ANY of those horses are in 'good' condition?!

Are the receipts for feed actual cash register receipts or has someone had three weeks to talk the feed store guy into writing hand written receipts for this purpose? And again I ask, WHAT was he using for wormer that 'didnt work'?!

Please evaluate what you see carefully and dont take just a surface glance. There are people there and feed and water.

BLESS YOU to all of those that have gone there and helped and are continuing to offer help. Scrap metal pays some pretty fair cash- if he has a lot of old cars there, sell them for scrap (and any other metal stuff) and have him pocket the money!! The trash can be hauled away if there is no market for other stuff there.

Should Mr. Trembly live to see 90 or more, bless his heart, are the folks that are volunteering today, next month and next spring going to still be willing in a year, five years, etc...??? When you have other things to do, an issue with your own family, a change in employment, a child or other life changing things happen, will they still be there to find time to take care of all this - which truly is an ALL DAY job 7 days a week?

I wonder if he would mind considering even donating a half dozen of the better ones to the local FFA or 4H to work on as projects, keep log books on, etc.. and sell (like they do the other livestock) for money to put back into those programs to help run them? (Just a thought)

Folks announce the vet is coming because that is what everyone was told- by..... ?? Has anyone been able to confirm that with KSU themselves? I hope so.

I dont care if I'm 19 or 90, I know what bare land looks like and skinny horses- whether thin or emaciated and I know what to do about it.

Thank you Vickie, all the folks at CMHR, the other rescue- the folks there in KS that are jumping in to help and be eyes and ears and labor too!!! Everyone is awesome- everyone just wants the wee horses to have a good life- and Mr. T too!! Many things in life are not easy- watching your children grow up and move away, the death of a loved one, whether two or four legged, losing a job, having to move away from friends and family- life is not always pleasant. But common sense decisions have to be made, and a look at the WHOLE picture, not just what is happening this week.

Off my soap box and anxiously awaiting more news on the rescues and also from Uniontown. Keep up the good work all you guys out there and sure wish I was there to help!! :aktion033:


----------



## shelia

I agree! Did they make it safely to there destination? I know that we would all love to know how they are doing.

Shelia


----------



## windingroad

shelia said:


> I agree! Did they make it safely to there destination? I know that we would all love to know how they are doing.
> 
> Shelia


I got word early this afternoon--yes, they made it to their destinations and were doing well.


----------



## shelia

Thanks!

Shelia


----------



## windingroad

I have a few pics taken with my phone yesterday. In trying to insert them, I got a pop-up window from Windows Internet Explorer reading "You must enter a URL." I'd love to post the pictures, but I need someone to explain how I can do that. Copying and pasting didn't work. I can try to send them via e-mail, as I sent them to myself and it worked fine....


----------



## Danielle_E.

I don't mean to be rude but nobody should be siding with ANYBODY EXCEPT THE HORSES!!!! Siding with this person or that person, what will it do???? Is it being constructive, destructive, etc. IT DOESN'T MATTER!!! What matters is the HORSES!!! Only focus on the HORSES and GOATS PLEASSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEE. I love Marty dearly, doesn't mean that because I may not agree with everything she says on this board I don't care. THE HORSES PEOPLE, focus on the HORSES!!!!!

Sorry for yelling!

What I am interested at this point is finding out what the KSU vet said. The other thing, and I spoke with another board member about this, I would like to see pictures of ALL the horses. I would like to see the pictures of the ones that we are being told are just fine. So I personally am going to concentrate on the animals at this point, they deserve us to stop this and move forward.


----------



## Buckskin gal

If you sent them to yourself and have them in a file you should then be able to put them in Photobucket and post them.Hope it works, Mary



windingroad said:


> I have a few pics taken with my phone yesterday. In trying to insert them, I got a pop-up window from Windows Internet Explorer reading "You must enter a URL." I'd love to post the pictures, but I need someone to explain how I can do that. Copying and pasting didn't work. I can try to send them via e-mail, as I sent them to myself and it worked fine....


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=18pt]Update from Ginny:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]She has been at the farm for the past four hours. When she and Wendy arrived, Mr. Trembly was there by himself who invited them onto his farm. She introduced herself and they talked for quite a while. He complained some and Ginny listened to him. Then the reporters from KOAM arrived and interviewed Ginny. That will be on this evenings news. The state vet, Dr. Dewitt, arrived next. Ginny and Wendy were asked to leave the property until the vet was finished. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Okay...the sheriff told Ginny that the vet was not allowed to talk to her about his report.




: Sheriff Coleman said, per the vet report, that none of the horses were in danger. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Ginny was then able to go back on the farm and talk Mr. Trembly a little more. *They are negotiating and as of right now, Ginny has 3 more geldings and the baby left behind from last night!!! :aktion033: *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I will update more when I hear back from her as she plans to go back for another visit this afternoon.



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I am getting an update together now on the events of last nights surrender, etc. and will post shortly.[/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay

doing rescue work is one of the most frustrating, stressful, nerve wracking, heart breaking things I have ever done. It is also one of the most rewarding when it finally comes to a conclusion and the end goal of giving animals a better life is obtained. I think everyone here is a little worn out and frazzled and its totally understandable.

Lets just all take a breath and see what the conclusion is. I know how hard it is to be patient but I have to say it again please be patient! Nothing happens overnight and nothing worth doing is ever easy.

I commend every person that had a part in seeing that these horses get the care they need



:


----------



## Reble

I do believe Mr. Trembly will do what is right in the long run

Hope he will let go of his Pride and do what is best for his herd...



:


----------



## AppyLover2

> Sheriff Coleman said, per the vet report, that none of the horses were in danger.


Shannon, PLEASE CLARIFY.......If I'm reading this correctly.....The vet report today says the horses are not in danger? This from the Sheriff to Ginny because the vet could not discuss his report with her?


----------



## Marty

Hi Donna, The Sheriff told Ginny she was not allowed to see the report and had her leave the premisis while the vet was there so she could not discuss it with him.

The Sheriff told Ginny that the vet report said the horses were not in danger. The Sheriff said that. Not the vet. We do not know what the vet report said.



:


----------



## Katiean

I really hope that Mr. T understands what he is doing and that with his age, he will not be able to do all the care through out the winter. He may have 50 years invested in raising horses but, what if he slips and falls on ice out there in the winter trying to feed and care for these horses? He will then just lay there and die because no one will know. Does he realize this? My mother turns 72 this November and she found that this summer she could not do the gardening she has done in the past. I do hope a friend will talk with Mr. T and let him know what could happen to not just the horses but to him during this winter. If he would at least sell the thinner horses to people that are willing to take on horses that are not so healthy. I would still take 1-2 for around $100 each because of the amount of money I would have to put into the horses to bring them to health. Please if you are reading this Mr. Trembly, let these horses go to good homes. If not through the rescue then through cheaper sales to reduce your burden.


----------



## HobbsFarm

AppyLover2 said:


> Sheriff Coleman said, per the vet report, that none of the horses were in danger.
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon, PLEASE CLARIFY.......If I'm reading this correctly.....The vet report today says the horses are not in danger? This from the Sheriff to Ginny because the vet could not discuss his report with her?
Click to expand...

Donna that is the way I understand it. Ginny got this information from the sheriff



: about vet report because "the vet was not allowed to discuss it" with her.  Hmmmm....

Now Ginny has limited access to a computer and may post later on if she is able to confirm this, but that's the way I understood it.

Yeh, what Marty said...lol



:


----------



## Marty

Ginny's interview will be on this eveings news

Can somebody please post the link for us?


----------



## Danielle_E.

Okay, I am sitting here wondering why the vet can not share his findings with the rescues that are present. Vicki, are you around? Could it be that the report has to be handed over to the DA and can't be discussed at this time until it is decided whether charges will be laid? Could this be the reason. My interpretation of what the Sheriff is saying is that none are in danger of immient death. We are going to have to be a bit more patient until Ginny can either get on here or relay her thoughts.

God give me patience please, this is really HARD!


----------



## AppyLover2

Thanks Shannon and Marty. That's what I was AFRAID it said.

I feel like pounding my head on the desk. Have we put all this work and emotion into what is basically going to amount to nothing???





Marty....here's the link http://koamtv.com/


----------



## Buckskin gal

I am guessing that the vet does not have the right to tell anybody what the report says providing Mr Trembly is paying for it. Just as if you or I had a vet come in, it wouldn't be right for that vet to tell everyone else what he found wrong. Now IF the county, state or government is paying for the vet then it should be made public. Some more of the rules and laws of ownership. I would think if the report is good, then Trembly and the sherrif would want it seen by all! I know our patience is wearing thin but not much we can do right now. Mary



Danielle_E. said:


> Okay, I am sitting here wondering why the vet can not share his findings with the rescues that are present. Vicki, are you around? Could it be that the report has to be handed over to the DA and can't be discussed at this time until it is decided whether charges will be laid? Could this be the reason. My interpretation of what the Sheriff is saying is that none are in danger of immient death. We are going to have to be a bit more patient until Ginny can either get on here or relay her thoughts.
> 
> God give me patience please, this is really HARD!


----------



## albahurst

KWCH 12 News out of Wichita, KS is planning a broadcast on the minis during their 5:00 news, according to the teasers on the TV now. Just FYI


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Had the vet found that horses were in danger they would have been in the process of moving them right away. Since they are not then the vet report is not a matter of public record unless one of the three lead parties - Trembly, law nforcment or the vet make it public.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thanks Vicki, that is what I thought.



> But the local sheriff says Trembly has no choice. He has to comply with the veterinarian's recommendations or face official charges of neglect, and removal of his horses.
> Officials say a state veterinarian will come Thursday to look at the horses


----------



## CRERS

Reijel's Mom said:


> sre-showtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am not too crazy wtih the subject at hand's choice in animal/property care, or lack thereof...
> 
> But no offense, shouldn't you leave 'diagnosis' to a trained professional, who comes to that conclusion, after an indepth clinical analysis? Alot of us already 'think' this but posting the defintion doesn't help.
> 
> We all know there appears to be a serious problem, but for gosh sake , please do not play amateur shrink...
> 
> hopefully before this is over he will get some help, now that the spot light is on Unontown. IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I offended you. I was really just trying to help some folks understand what they MIGHT be dealing with here, in trying to help to get the place cleaned up and continuing to work on getting him to surrender animals, as well as concerns that the place just might fill up with junk again as well as more animals. It doesn't hurt to be educated and prepared.
> 
> Nope, I'm not a shrink, wasn't trying to play one. Just a concerned person who's been doing volunteer rescue work for years, and have dealt with a couple of hoarders. Also just a person who in my "real" job is a degreed social worker who does deal with mental health issues, "shrinks", etc, a good portion of my day.
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone should be offended - it certainly does look like a clear cut hoarding situation. Not many of us need a shrink to diagnose that - Animal Control and those that rescue will call a hoarding situation a hoarding situation based on facts & evidence, most of what was called in the definition posted. They don't bring a psychiatrist in to make a hoarding evaluation to remove animals - the animals are removed, concerns of hoarding are brought into play and then usually after trial and prosecution, they may be mandated to seek psychiatric help.

It was an informative post - there are more hoarders out there than you'll ever know, could be a few right in your own neighborhood. There is nothing wrong with educating others.


----------



## Bootsie

Reble said:


> I do believe Mr. Trembly will do what is right in the long run
> 
> Hope he will let go of his Pride and do what is best for his herd...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Well I just tried to post my thoughts about my visit this morning to Uniontown. Hit a button and don't know what happened to it. Just as well I suppose.

Ginny and Wendy were there while I was there so I was fortunate enough to meet them. I will leave all the reports on health of the horses to them. Also on the KSU vet reports.

My observation is that the horses are pastured in a junkyard and it is a dangerous place for any critters. I was "distressed" watching horses scratching themselves against rusting out half metal barrels, etc. It has to be cleaned up and the sheriff promised that he was coming back to help Vern do that very thing. I want to believe him contrary to all the things said about him being Boss Hogg. The pressure on his 5 man force has been incredible. As he reminded us, they have all the other crimes that must be addressed as well. I will be going down to Unionville on a regular basis to keep an eye on the cleanup.

While there I tried to befriend Vern to coax him into parting with more horses. He finally agreed to sell 3 stallions to me. I am negotiating on price with him now. If I can at least remove 3 horses from his care maybe that will give him fewer horses to have to care for and at little money to feed the others. BTW- he showed me a copy of a check paid to the feed company for hay for $1000.00. I believe he said it was for 50 big bales. He walked me through the pasture and pointed to the pond and trees in the distant that he said was a windbreak for the horses. When I asked him about a three sided shelter for the horses during bad weather, he told me he puts up tops on the pens in the winter and takes them down in the summer. Kind of hard for me to accept that as he looks too frail to be lifting anything heavy and awkward.

I did ask Vern if he intended to continue breeding the horses to which he replied very sadly, "I don't know, they are trying to shut me down". It is going to be almost impossible to convince him that he is not physically and financially able to care for all of the minis but I hope he is beginning to think about it.

Finally, as for conflicting reports on the minis from Ginny's assessment to Mary Kansas, Kristin's assessments. I believe that last week there was no food or water and I believe Mary and Kristin's that yesterday there was. I don't think we need to try to say one is lying and the other is not. Please accept what each one saw. Not an expert but I saw one beautiful pinto stallion who looked excellent but I also saw some other horses that looked pathetic.

Faye


----------



## chandab

Bootsie said:


> While there I tried to befriend Vern to coax him into parting with more horses. He finally agreed to sell 3 stallions to me. I am negotiating on price with him now. If I can at least remove 3 horses from his care maybe that will give him fewer horses to have to care for and at little money to feed the others.
> 
> Faye


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## CRERS

windingroad said:


> I have a few pics taken with my phone yesterday. In trying to insert them, I got a pop-up window from Windows Internet Explorer reading "You must enter a URL." I'd love to post the pictures, but I need someone to explain how I can do that. Copying and pasting didn't work. I can try to send them via e-mail, as I sent them to myself and it worked fine....


Windingroad - if you want to send them to me at [email protected], I will put them into a photobucket and post the pictures for you.

Steph


----------



## Danielle_E.

Then my sincere prayer is that he allows the ones that look "pathetic" to leave his care immediately.


----------



## AppyLover2

You know, it's rather ironic I think....I called my sister last evening to share the good news that some of the minis had been surrendered. After I got done dancing and singing she asked me if I had seen the morning paper. Seems that 2 weeks ago the Humane Society and a deputy responded to a report of starving horses here in my county. They found 1 dead and 5 close to it. Three days later they were seized and turned over to a rescue. The owner had moved away. He said that he was going through a “tough emotional time” and that he “noticed the horses were losing weight, but he could not afford to feed them.”

He also said he had given them hay about 2 months ago, but nothing since then. This was probably less than 25 miles from where I live. Just goes to show that it can happen any time, any where.


----------



## HGFarm

I am sad, but it's not over just yet either. Unless the Sheriff Dept is paying for the vet, he cannot demand it be kept private if the owner, Mr. Trembly, would be willing to release the info. If he would share it with Ginny and others, they may be able to help him in deciding what should be done next. They could certainly offer their honest opinions and suggestions on things and if he is keeping any, what could really be done to help them.

I am just somewhat surprized that the Sheriff asked them to leave as they do not belong to him, nor does the property and if Mr. Trembly did not ask them to leave.... ?? I have had folks over while the vet was at my house and nobody asked anyone to leave. Granted it was not this type of situation, but it just strikes me as odd.

YEAH!!!!! On your purchase of three more and the surrender of a couple more as well. A million thanks to you all for your wonderful efforts- hang in there - it has been frustrating for all I agree, but what a valuable learning experience for all too!


----------



## SunQuest

I have a question...

What about the horses that were surrendered last night? Did the same vet that was at the farm today go and see them also to include that in the report?

The reason I ask is that if the vet that arrived today did not examine those horses surrendered last night, then the situation could look much better than what it really was.

No flames please, but just was curious as to how much this vet really saw of the situation.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

I also think the outside veterinary assessments of those already surrendered could prove to be helpful.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

Reijel's Mom said:


> I also think the outside veterinary assessments of those already surrendered could prove to be helpful.




still wondering how those first surrenders are doing, what's the condition and prognosis? could the fosters please let us know...


----------



## AppyLover2

I doubt that the condition of any he's already surrendered would be germain. He no longer has them. It's the ones who are still in his possession that count.


----------



## SunQuest

AppyLover2 said:


> I doubt that the condition of any he's already surrendered would be germain. He no longer has them. It's the ones who are still in his possession that count.


I was afraid of that. If he surrendered the worst ones last night and the vet can only report on what that vet sees..... well, you can see where this is heading. Sigh.


----------



## Minimor

> Finally, as for conflicting reports on the minis from Ginny's assessment to Mary Kansas, Kristin's assessments. I believe that last week there was no food or water and I believe Mary and Kristin's that yesterday there was. I don't think we need to try to say one is lying and the other is not. Please accept what each one saw.


 Just to clarify--I don't think anyone was saying that one visitor or the other is lying. *The point we were trying to make is--since some are now saying that Vern knew there was a problem and was working on fixing it even before it made the news here & the rescues started putting pressure on him...the point is that for someone trying to fix the problem of underweight horses, he wasn't making much of an effort when as late as last Friday the horses still had no water and only one bale of very poor feed.*
Question for all who have been there and say that you believe that from now on Vern will have help and will continue to look after his remaining horses properly--would you be happy now at this moment knowing that a horse you had raised and sold was living in his custody?


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Legally the only animals that could have been taken under statute are those in danger. The purpose of the exam was to determine if the state can take property from a citizen. The outcome may have been different if the vet visited on the first day that Ginny was there but the presense of the ones that were surrendered yesterday would not have changed today's outcome. The examination was for the state to determine if there was cause to seize the animals and bring charges. It is not Trembly's report or the Sheriff's report - it is the state's report and unless the state brings charges it is required to keep it confidential. The others that were moved may have been the only ones that the vet would have said were in danger and had to be moved. The findings as to those horses would have become part of the evidence in an action to forcibly take them away from him and he would have been able to petition to get back if he cleaned up his act in however many days or months the court would have set. A voluntary surrender is far better than the state action.


----------



## Marty

still wondering how those first surrenders are doing, what's the condition and prognosis? could the fosters please let us know...

Yes, in due time. I am so happy for each and every one of them! :aktion033: Christmas came early for them. It's wonderful.

I don't think it's here nor there to be that concerend about what the vet's report said at this very moment.

We all saw multiple pictures posted from head to hoof and most of us here know enough about what healthy horses are supposed to look like and don't need a vet report to confirm and denote the obvious on what we have sharred viewing the pictures together. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Reble

It sounds like, Mr. Trembly will let horses go for a price?

Than if people wish too help, and are close to the area, why not go shopping...



:


----------



## AppyLover2

> ....don't need a vet report to confirm and denote the obvious on what we have sharred viewing


Maybe not.....but we sure as heck needed the vet report to support our efforts to get more of them out. Our opinion isn't worth a can of beans without the vets support. Kinda like I said earlier.....everybody has an opinion. It's pretty obvious that our opinion doesn't matter much to anybody but us.


----------



## Marty

KOAM TV

Vernon Trembly owns 96 miniature horses near Uniontown, Kansas. The horses conditions have been discussed on the internet by people all over the world, and now, the owner of one of the websites has come to the property.

On Wednesday an animal rescue organization group from Wichita made an agreement with Trembly to take eleven of his sickest miniature horses. We spoke on the phone with the man who made that deal.

He says he's confident Trembly will be in contact with local authorities and veterinarians to take care of the 85 horses that remain on the land.

But others believe differently.

"I think it's a step forward,” says Virginia St. Pierre. “I think picking up the eleven mini’s last night is a definite step forward."

Virginia St. Pierre represents Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue, another animal rescue organization from Tennesse. She thinks it's nearly impossible for Trembly to fix the problems himself.

"He doesn't see that they're not going to make it through the winter if they don't get proper food and care,” she says. “And I'm not just talking round bales of hay and occasional worming."

On Thursday, veterinarians from a state university checked the health of the horses and looked at the pasture.

"They looked at them and said the horses were not in any dire need and they thought the feed was alright,” Trembly says.

But according to Trembly, the veterinarians did notice a problem that's consistent with horses having parasites. Official recommendations were also made to have Trembly sell a substantial amount of his herd.

"That hurts because it took more than 50 years to make a herd,” Trembly says. “And now they think I should cut way back. So, I don't know. It's just a real downer."

Trembly still believes he has the resources and capacity to take care of all 85 horses. But he's realized the only way to prove to others his love for the animals is to let them go.

The owner of Chance's Miniature Horse Rescue says she believes Trembly should only have about half the herd he has now. This would leave Vernon with 40 to 50 horses.

The Bourbon County Sheriff's Department says they'll be working with Trembly over the next few weeks to move the remaining herd of horses to a different pasture.


----------



## Casnos Minis

[SIZE=14pt]I'm glad we got 11 out of there. I do have to question though can he even care for 40-50? Or a better question is there 40-50 that are in really good shape? I don't mean to be rude and I know I haven't replied much on this thread, but I understand how difficult it can be to have animals you can't afford. I'm not in that postion and I hope to never be, but I've seen it happen. I do sympithize with Mr. Trembly as my father and he are close in age. I know what keeps them going. Maybe they should think about only letting him keep 10. That would be much easier for him to care for. Also what happens when he gets to the point he can't do anyhting for them or with them or he passes away? Is there someone that is going to take care of them or are they going to starve and die? Will it be written up that if he gets to that point the horses automatically go to a rescue? I'm not sure if anyone has touched on those questions as I have been reading when I can, but I've missed alot also.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Danielle_E.

Don't get discouraged, read throught the lines



> Official recommendations were also made to have Trembly sell a substantial amount of his herd.


 Basically, what I get out of that is reduce your herd or else....He has no choice but to go along with the recommendation of the KCU vets or else....he faces having them seized. That puts pressure on him, concrete pressure. I still feel that it take a bit more time, it won't be overnight BUT I believe most will not be in his care sooner than later.



> "They looked at them and said the horses were not in any dire need and they thought the feed was alright,” Trembly says


There could be some twisting here, trying to save face, my interpretation of what was said is none are in imminent danger of dying, meaning they aren't going to die overnight or in a day or a few days or a week BUT ... and they probably said, yes the feed you were buying was okay, just not enough and not with the issues these horses have, parasites and poor teeth.

Also remember, in cases like these, as Vicki said, this is the man's property (the horses) and unless they are in imminent danger of dying (immediate death), if they were to remove them and not have all their ducks in order, this individual could go to court and make a case to get them back. I think slow is the best route to go and I think this is what is happening, this is ONLY the beginning. Don't forget what Vicki said, there are other avenues to explore, which she mentioned earlier, that could be taken...patience everyone, we are moving forward :bgrin


----------



## FMC Minis

Report on KWCH 12 out of Wichita, ks:

A K-State vet examines roughly 80 miniature horses living in poor conditions in southeast Kansas and determines none are in immediate danger. That doesn't mean law enforcement isn't taking action.

We first told you about Vernon Trembly Wednesday night on Eyewitness News. Bourbon County officials say they're working with the 71-year-old to reduce his herd by more than half and improve conditions.

Fifteen horses are already in foster care. Judy Moore in Cowley County took two of them. She says they don't have any skin conditions or mites, but need to put on some weight.

Moore says, "It will take some time. We were lucky to get them out of there when we did cause with winter coming on they wouldn't have made it. It's just that simple with the shape that they're in."

No charges are pending against Trembly. Bourbon County Sheriff Harold Coleman says Trembly is simply getting older and is no longer able to take care of the animals.

Southern Winds Equine Rescue, in Wellington, is heading up foster efforts. If you'd like to help, call Victor McMullen at (316) 858-3233. You can also follow the link to their website.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Those are reasonably balanced reports. Thanks Danielle!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

"doing rescue work is one of the most frustrating, stressful, nerve wracking, heart breaking things I have ever done. It is also one of the most rewarding when it finally comes to a conclusion and the end goal of giving animals a better life is obtained. I think everyone here is a little worn out and frazzled and its totally understandable.

Lets just all take a breath and see what the conclusion is. I know how hard it is to be patient but I have to say it again please be patient! Nothing happens overnight and nothing worth doing is ever easy.

I commend every person that had a part in seeing that these horses get the care they need




: "

--------------------

I couldnt agree with this statement from Kay more. There are always so many working behind the scene and patience wears so thin with those not in the know. I have been reading this thread as it progressed. If there is one thing I wish..it would be that I hope people wouldnt be so judgemental BEFORE they know ALL the facts. We should all be there for the animals, and not let our emotions get in our way, regardless of how hard it can be at times, patience and kindness, go hand in hand. Corinne


----------



## Danielle_E.

> No charges are pending against Trembly.


 I find this an interesting comment. I believe, and I could be wrong on this, that the DA is the only one that can bring charges once he/she has seen the KCU vets report.


----------



## AppyLover2

> They are negotiating and as of right now, Ginny has 3 more geldings and the baby left behind from last night!!!
> I will update more when I hear back from her as she plans to go back for another visit this afternoon.
> 
> I am getting an update together now on the events of last nights surrender, etc. and will post shortly.


Shannon, anxiously awaiting your updates. Please remember that we (at least the majority of us) have absolutely no idea what you're talking about when you say "the baby left behind" last night. And do you mean he has agreed to surrender 3 more geldings??


----------



## Danielle_E.

Does CMHR and the other rescues have funds in order to perhaps purchase these minis from this owner, in order to secure them away from this situation? I personally am willing to donate to any rescue that will use the funds to get some out. What I don't want to do is give funds that would be given to this owner for him to buy feed for the horses that he can't afford to keep in the first place because that would only allow this to perhaps happen again down the road.

With regards to the baby, this is what I know. This is the baby they spoke of last night, not another one. There was no safe room for him in the trailer last night but he will be moved. Three additional horses are also or will be safe, 3 geldings. The three were not part of the intial 11 reported to us.


----------



## Cathy_H

Does anyone know if the number of horses seen today totals what was said to have been seen on the farm recently?



> Does CMHR and the other rescues have funds in order to perhaps purchase these minis from this owner, in order to secure them away from this situation? I personally am willing to donate to any rescue that will use the funds to get some out


................. While this is what our hearts will us to do WHAT pray tell will stop him from continuing to breed to produce more to continue to sell to us!!!!! I would be willing to do this IF there is legal action to assure me he will NOT bring other animals into this world to subject to the same conditions. We cannot become enablers.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

i am getting from these posts that some horses were moved, that the horses surrendered last night were not some of the worst ones we saw in the pictures and that it is unknown where they are now

is that correct?


----------



## Danielle_E.

At this point I am focusing on the horses that are right now in his care and, perhaps not in imminent danger, absolutely need to be removed. The longer those horses stay in this situation the less chance they will not have some possible permanent health issues from the ordeal they have and are going through. I won't however enable him by giving $$ if it is going to be used to buy feed for those that remain in HIS care, that wouldn't be prudent nor would it help eventually get most of them, if not all, out of there. Also don't forget, this story has gone around the block a few times. I think most breeders would recognize the name and the face should he come a calling to buy more minis


----------



## Marty

UPDATE FROM VIRGINIA:

She cannot get the computer to work from there so this is a relay anouncment:

Ginny is working very hard at trying to get more horses released from Trembly all day long. She was lucky to have gotten the 3 geldings she said.

Her goal for the weekend is to continue speaking to Trembly and negotiate for more horses, as many as he is willing to give up and that is very difficult.

She said if anyone thinks they can do better, to please feel free to come to Kansas and join her at any time.

This has been very exhausting on her but she will pluge forward in the morning for another go at it.

Her last day there will be Sunday.

When she arrives home Sunday night or later, she will make her anouncement and tell her findings to you.

That is all I can spare at the moment.


----------



## Reble

Just a question? Where is his family or friends.... :new_shocked:

Someone must be in his life besides these horses, I hope.... :no:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Dani, three cheers for your post :aktion033: I am so glad this is being brought up about donating money. We had a situation last fall in Wisconsin, where the exact same thing happened..I got a call from a forum member to PURCHASE some colts, to get them out of there...they were thin but not in deplorable condition, these colts were all PURCHASED by "rescue" and all it did was enable the breeders to continue breeding, which is exactly what they did this year again. I was hoping if they wouldnt be able to sell any for a few years..they would eventually stop breeding, but instead they fell into the hand of being purchased for the asking price by a rescue. I got flammed for speaking up against "rescue" purchasing horses in situations like that. I will not donate to any rescue who will purchase animals and allow things to go on either. Rescue is there for a reason to help the animals not to enable the breeder to continue breeding,regardless of who it is. PLUS there is always two sides to every story, please everyone listen to FACTS before you jump to your own conclusions. Corinne


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thanks for the post. This is making me think that perhaps the rescues could get the mares out? No mares, no breeding. Yes, you are right he could continue breeding. It would be interesting to know who in the last year lets say he has sold a mini to. There is no way he sold a mini and had someone go there to pick up the mini because the person would have seen the others and how they were living and their condition. How was he selling his horses??? Was he taking them to auction you think? was he selling them from another location or was he just not selling but "collecting" all this time?


----------



## EMB

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> i am getting from these posts that some horses were moved, that the horses surrendered last night were not some of the worst ones we saw in the pictures and that it is unknown where they are now
> 
> is that correct?


*Lisa, in Vicki's quite comprehensive update last night she stated that the thinnest horses were indeed the one's that had been surrendered. It can all be found in Post #897153.*


----------



## Reijel's Mom

SunQuest said:


> AppyLover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that the condition of any he's already surrendered would be germain. He no longer has them. It's the ones who are still in his possession that count.
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that. If he surrendered the worst ones last night and the vet can only report on what that vet sees..... well, you can see where this is heading. Sigh.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that is true - though I am no attorney. Careful documentation/photos, etc would probably be a good idea regardless. Guess we will just have to sit back and continue to wait for things to unfold.

BLESS YOU VIRGINIA!!!!


----------



## Danielle_E.

Are there any members here that have ever sold this man a mini? are any of these horses registered in his name? Do we know WHO these horses are, their identity?


----------



## windingroad

EMB said:


> Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am getting from these posts that some horses were moved, that the horses surrendered last night were not some of the worst ones we saw in the pictures and that it is unknown where they are now
> 
> is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> *Lisa, in Vicki's quite comprehensive update last night she stated that the thinnest horses were indeed the one's that had been surrendered. It can all be found in Post #897153.*
Click to expand...

ABSOLUTELY the thinnest ones were the ones surrendered last night. I can't say if any were from the pictures you saw. Three of us looked and agreed on those in the worst need. They are in good qualified foster homes. I don't have a recent update, but as of earlier today, they had arrived safely to their destinations and were doing well.


----------



## Mona

I am so happy to hear that more progress has been made today, in getting a few more horses out of there, and glad a few more may be sold to someone else.

This brings me to my next question...early on in this case, the vet stated there would be no health papers signed...so now if these horses have been seen by a vet are they healthy enough that they WILL now sign health papers for any that maybe can get sold to get them out of there?

My offer still stands...if someone can get some horses out of there for me by buying them, I would still stand by my offer to take them.

Also, these receipts for the feed(hay)...was the $1000 on hay he spend just recently, or over a set period of time? I am just wondering, because if it was over time it really doesn't seem like a lot to spend on over 100 horses. I just bought mine for the winter for 13 horses, and paid over $1000.


----------



## Danielle_E.

> My offer still stands...if someone can get some horses out of there for me by buying them, I would still stand by my offer to take them.


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Danielle_E. said:


> My offer still stands...if someone can get some horses out of there for me by buying them, I would still stand by my offer to take them.
> 
> 
> 
> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
Click to expand...


Would this be any different than rescuing a poor dog that's always tied to a tree, only to look out a few days later and see a brand new replacement puppy on that chain?

I'm just wondering - I really don't know, but that thought does come to mind. IF he is a hoarder (and no, I'm not claiming to be a shrink), then I'm afraid that is what the outcome will be. Eventually more new minis to replace those he's lost.

That being said, if I lived pretty close - I would befriend this man and buy a couple of his minis. It would be my way of establishing an ongoing relationship/communication with him, so I could continue to keep tabs on the situation.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Reijel's Mom said:


> Danielle_E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My offer still stands...if someone can get some horses out of there for me by buying them, I would still stand by my offer to take them.
> 
> 
> 
> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would this be any different than rescuing a poor dog that's always tied to a tree, only to look out a few days later and see a brand new replacement puppy on that chain?
> 
> I'm just wondering - I really don't know, but that thought does come to mind. IF he is a hoarder (and no, I'm not claiming to be a shrink), then I'm afraid that is what the outcome will be. Eventually more new minis to replace those he's lost.
> 
> That being said, if I lived pretty close - I would befriend this man and buy a couple of his minis. It would be my way of establishing an ongoing relationship/communication with him, so I could continue to keep tabs on the situation.
Click to expand...


That is alot of ifs and maybes, and your right but in the meantime those that need us and may not have a way of getting out, this might be the only way at the moment. I won't turn my back nor am I going to forget them there either. I don't have the answer at the moment. It's like saying, well why bother buying a horse from a killer auction, they are just going to go get more to run through the auction. Yes, true, but in the meantime I have rescued at least 1 or 2 ... I can't control what he does, I can control what I do


----------



## Marty

I love the questions some of you are asking and rightfully so. I cannot wait for Ginny to return to answer as many as she can. Go Ginny! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



If he surrendered the worst ones last night and the vet can only report on what that vet sees..... well, you can see where this is heading. Sigh.

Very good point but I am not too worried about that because don't forget, the other rescues that helped us were there taking tons of pictures as well as tv etc so there in fact are many pictures circulating out there that we haven't seen. Besides, the fosters that have these horses will have them seen by vets as well so there will be that report. I seem to remember a case of maggots and hope there are pictures of those bugs for documentation.

Someone mentioned him breeding the horses again?

If that happened, that would send me completely over the edge.

I just thought of something: I wonder if he was able to put an identity with the horses that left so the fosters will know who they are.......


----------



## SilverDollar

Danielle_E. said:


> That is alot of ifs and maybes, and your right but in the meantime those that need us and may not have a way of getting out, this might be the only way at the moment. I won't turn my back nor am I going to forget them there either. I don't have the answer at the moment. It's like saying, well why bother buying a horse from a killer auction, they are just going to go get more to run through the auction. Yes, true, but in the meantime I have rescued at least 1 or 2 ... I can't control what he does, I can control what I do


So true!! This reminds me of the story about the man and the starfish. Here one adaptation of it in case you've never heard it. It's always been one of my favorites, and reminds us that each and every one of us really CAN make a difference, no matter how small it might seem to us.

----------------------------------------------------

The Star Thrower Story by Joel Barker

There's a story I would like to share with you. It was inspired by the writing of Loren Eiseley. Eiseley was a very special person because he combined the best of two cultures. He was a scientist and a poet. And from those two perspectives he wrote insightfully and beautifully about the world and our role in it.

Once upon a time, there was a wise man, much like Eiseley himself, who used to go to the ocean to do his writing. He had a habit of walking on the beach before he began his work. One day he was walking along the shore. As he looked down the beach, he saw a human figure moving like a dancer. He smiled to himself to think of someone who would dance to the day. So he began to walk faster to catch up. As he got closer, he saw that it was a young man and the young man wasn't dancing, but instead he was reaching down to the shore, picking up something and very gently throwing it into the ocean.

As he got closer, he called out, "Good morning! What are you doing?" The young man paused, looked up and replied "Throwing starfish into the ocean."

"I guess I should have asked, Why are you throwing starfish into the ocean?"

"The sun is up and the tide is going out. And if I don't throw them in they'll die."

"But young man, don't you realize that there are miles and miles of beach and starfish all along it. You can't possibly make a difference!"

The young man listened politely. Then bent down, picked up another starfish and threw it into the sea, past the breaking waves. "It made a difference for that one!"

His response surprised the man. He was upset. He didn't know how to reply. So instead, he turned away and walked back to the cottage to begin his writings.

All day long as he wrote, the image of the young man haunted him. He tried to ignore it, but the vision persisted. Finally, late in the afternoon he realized that he the scientist, he the poet, had missed out on the essential nature of the young man's actions. Because he realized that what the young man was doing was choosing not to be an observer in the universe and make a difference. He was embarrased.

That night he went to bed troubled. When the morning came he awoke knowing that he had to do something. So he got up, put on his clothes, went to the beach and found the young man. And with him he spent the rest of the morning throwing starfish into the ocean. You see, what that young man's actions represent is something that is special in each and everyone of us. We have all been gifted with the ability to make a difference. And if we can, like that young man, become aware of that gift, we gain through the strength of our vision the power to shape the future.

And that is your challenge. And that is my challenge. We must each find our starfish. And if we throw our stars wisely and well, I have no question that the 21st century is going to be a wonderful place.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you to everyone who has been like the starfish thrower and did what they could to make a difference in this situation. It's not over, but let's focus on one day at a time. And thank you, Mr. Trembly, for doing your part as well. This has not been easy for anyone involved in this.


----------



## Mini Mouse

Does anyone know if the rescue got the horse with cancer and the one with the bad eye. I sure hope so. Those little babies had to be miserable. God this is soooo heartbreaking and frustrating.

God Bless you, Ginny!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Excellent story SilverDollar! Exactly true!


----------



## rabbitsfizz

> For the most part, owning horses is a luxury. Caring for them is a responsibility. If you want the luxury, you need to be responsible. They can not fend for themselves as we've seen in this case


This hits the nail on the head for me.

Sorry, I saw the pictures, I do not buy any of the claptrap- I am so sorry to those I know this will offend but- we KNOW some horses have been moved- the missing 20??

Where are they??

Do you not think it is possible you are being hoodwinked.

Is there any actual proof that a Vet has visited??

After all this Vet has been going to arrive for over a week- right back since the K-state Vet was contacted and knew NOTHING about any of it!!!

Is there an actual proof, beyond the dubious one of the Sheriff that a Vet has visited- anyone could have walked around the horses in the distance pretending to be a Vet.

OK got that off my chest!!

I feel NO sympathy for Trembly- he has access to a tap and to food.

The horses in his care do not.

Where are the round bales??

Pretty big things to miss with a camera, and twenty Mini mares get through a round bale a week so how long are 50 going to last 100?????

There are HUGE gaps in the whole story- I think they are throwing us scraps so we will go away.

They need to know we will not.

Hope you sleep well, Vern, knowing what you truly do know, in your heart.

Do the right thing- let those horse go.


----------



## C G Minis

KWCH just ran the story again and then did a story on animal hoarding and was talking to a person that deals with people that hoard animals.They were showing the minis while they were doing the story. It was a good story.


----------



## AppyLover2

> She said if anyone thinks they can do better, to please feel free to come to Kansas and join her at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated for several days now about going to Uniontown (it's about 200 miles) to see if I can help or just to see the horses for myself. When I got up this morning I was ready to go. But Marty's words are haunting me......because I certainly don't think I can "do better" than Ginny is. Part of me feels that maybe the more of us that Vern meets the more he might learn to trust us. But because of the "can do better" part of that statement, another part of me feels that by going I'd be in some way saying that Ginny isn't doing enough, or her best.....and that certainly isn't true!!
> 
> I'm still dressed to go. Got the directions, Ginnys number and my camera. But here I sit...undecided about what to do.
> 
> If I went I'd be willing to buy a couple, but I have no way to bring them home and the health certificate question is still there.
Click to expand...


----------



## BeckyG

> She said if anyone thinks they can do better, to please feel free to come to Kansas and join her at any time.
> I've debated for several days now about going to Uniontown (it's about 200 miles) to see if I can help or just to see the horses for myself. When I got up this morning I was ready to go. But Marty's words are haunting me......because I certainly don't think I can "do better" than Ginny is. Part of me feels that maybe the more of us that Vern meets the more he might learn to trust us. But because of the "can do better" part of that statement, another part of me feels that by going I'd be in some way saying that Ginny isn't doing enough, or her best.....and that certainly isn't true!!
> 
> I'm still dressed to go. Got the directions, Ginnys number and my camera. But here I sit...undecided about what to do.
> 
> If I went I'd be willing to buy a couple, but I have no way to bring them home and the health certificate question is still there. .


Only my opinion.... but I think your help would be welcomed and viewed as positive support.

I say... Grap your keys, and go! LOL

Bare minimum, just the potential of perhaps purchasing a couple..... is a good reason to go. (Given you are in a position where you can go there.)


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Git going! Call GInny and tell her so and I bet she'll welcome the back up.


----------



## AppyLover2

Thanks guys. I just needed a little encouragement. I'm outta here!


----------



## Horselover2

Let us not forget what God wants us to do.

He has lead someone to theses horses for a purpose and a reason.

Lets pray for this man, and pray for his horses.

I Pray to do what is right.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

:xreiter:


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]First of all, Ginny said something last night about needing to catch up from not sleeping in two days, so please don't call her too early this morning!




: She sounded really tired the last time I talked to her last night.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Secondly, I had a long update from the first surrenders typed up and ready to post about ten last night and my internet server went down and it wouldn't post. The bad thing is that I lost it completely, so I will sit here and type another until it is done and posted. I am very sorry it has taken this long but it couldn't be helped!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Bootsie

Mona said:


> I am so happy to hear that more progress has been made today, in getting a few more horses out of there, and glad a few more may be sold to someone else.
> 
> This brings me to my next question...early on in this case, the vet stated there would be no health papers signed...so now if these horses have been seen by a vet are they healthy enough that they WILL now sign health papers for any that maybe can get sold to get them out of there?
> 
> My offer still stands...if someone can get some horses out of there for me by buying them, I would still stand by my offer to take them.
> 
> Also, these receipts for the feed(hay)...was the $1000 on hay he spend just recently, or over a set period of time? I am just wondering, because if it was over time it really doesn't seem like a lot to spend on over 100 horses. I just bought mine for the winter for 13 horses, and paid over $1000.


I believe the date on the check was October 8,2007


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=12pt]Update on the original 11 surrendered minis:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]The "baby that was left behind" is the baby of a mare that Mr. Trembly had added after the first eight were picked. However, it got away from them before they were loaded on the trailer and ran back into the herd. However, we will be getting the little filly today since she was included on the release that Mr. Trembly signed that night.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Okay, a younger mare and a gelding went to a home about an hour from the farm. The vet said that they didn't have any infectious diseases but were terribly malnourished. The mare does have an eye issue that is thought to be genetic, per the vet. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]The other eight went to Kansas City. This group consists of 1 stallion (Ebony), 2 geldings and 5 mares. Yes, the "cancer" gelding is one of these. Foster Mom told me about the nightmarish condition that this little guy was in when she got him home and I don't want to get into it all over again, but here is part of her email to me at 2 am:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]"Shannon[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt], [/SIZE]

I have a severe emergency on my hands. One of the male mini's, the tip of his penis is swollen really bad. You can smell it without getting close. It is swollen about 3 inches by 3 inches, it also looks like it is infected with maggots. He cannot retract it back into his body and it is dangling. He is very irritable. ( I would be too). He is a larger male paint, chestnut and white."

[SIZE=12pt]An hour later, I got this email:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]"It is now 3 am. I spent the last 1 1/2 doing a sheath cleaning...I don't think I'll ever be the same!!! But the penis was INFESTED with maggots. I think I've got them all. The size has went down considerably. Poor little guy, he fought me for a few minutes and then I think he figured out that I was trying to help him. He then stood like a perfect angel for the rest of the time."[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Okay, that's all for now. Marty or myself will post another update after we talk to Ginny.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I just want to say thank you to all of you that have done anything to help these horses.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Please keep in mind that right now we do not have a legal leg to stand on to continue to go after Mr. Trembly. Bashing him continually and doubting what others have confirmed make the situation unstable and ineffective.

I had asked that letters get written to pull the community together to put the situation in a positive light and I have not seen one. I am not asking that you in anyway support him, encourage him or enable him, however behaving as a madding crowd will cause severe damage to our ability to effect any change from this day forward.

Kansas has a very strong harassment and stalking law. We have to befriend him, earn his trust and assist him in reducing the herd to prevent a recurrence and to help the horses he has legal ownership of. Let's not be so defensive about our early response to the photos (I counted less than 30 out of 100 portrayed) that we cannot adjust to the change in the information and change in facts coming from the scene. There are no missing horses, the vet visit was the state KSU vet and was confirmed, that vet was the best independent expert we could have selected if we could have selected ourselves, the laws of the state are being followed, yes the sheriff lied to some of you but he has no duty to tell the truth to multiple callers from out of state or out of the county (grow up - law enforcement has always had a license to tell the public anything they choose for the situation) and pictures out of context belie the context of the facts - that is why in court photos without eyewitness accounts are not admissible.

If you want to help stop bashing and start thinking as a professional support group. Get a postive word out all over the world with the same energy as before about the good that the rescue groups are doing. Don't be so hard on yourselves for believing it was one way and finding that it might be something different. Calling the man names or labeling him as a hoarder will not change the facts on the ground. IF you don't want to accept the information coming from the eyewitnesses then go see for yourselves. Don't be arm chair quarterbacks. It is doing more harm than good at this point. Flame away but get a grip.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Danielle_E. said:


> That is alot of ifs and maybes, and your right but in the meantime those that need us and may not have a way of getting out, this might be the only way at the moment. I won't turn my back nor am I going to forget them there either. I don't have the answer at the moment. It's like saying, well why bother buying a horse from a killer auction, they are just going to go get more to run through the auction. Yes, true, but in the meantime I have rescued at least 1 or 2 ... I can't control what he does, I can control what I do



I guess what I'm asking that maybe isn't being understood, is by buying animals and then exiting the situation (if we live far away and can't stay involved) is are we actually contributing to the problem? By buying and saving one are we allowing Mr. Trembly to buy 1 or 2 more and sentence them to the same fate down the line?

That is the reason I won't buy from pet stores, as much as I want to save that one sad little pathetic puppy in front of me I won't contribute to or support that industry, as it helps it to continue.

I don't think that is at all the same thing as outbidding a slaughter buyer at a horse auction. I would do that myself. Most horses that end up as meat aren't raised to be meat, so I don't feel (as much) that I'm supporting an industry to raise more horses as meat if I outbid a kill buyer.

And, if I was walking along a beach, and there were a bunch of starfish that needed to get back into the water, you bet I'd throw them back in to try and save them (ask anyone who knows me and they'd roll their eyes and tell you it's true). But my doing that isn't going to cause the ocean to go out and buy some more starfish to throw out.

I've thought myself about going to buy a stock trailer full from Mr. Trembly. But I really fear he's going to take my money and turn around and put it into a fresh herd of horses, not into the care of the horses he has left. I don't see why he wouldn't - I don't claim to know his finances regardless of all the reports on here about subsidies received, land he owns, etc., but the one thing I do know for sure is his pasture is a veritable scrapyard - if times were getting tough and he couldn't bare to sell off some of his horses in order to care for others he could have sold off some of that scrap to care for them.

ETA: This post is NOT meant to be a bashing of anyone on here, the sheriff, or Mr. Trembly. I am honestly trying to help figure out what the BEST solution is that we could work towards, and I'm not sure that buying most of the herd from Mr. Trembly is the best solution, and I just really hope that people think that through.


----------



## LindaB

[SIZE=10pt]I was wondering if anyone that* has * purchased some horses, has a price ever been mentioned what they had to pay per horse? Just wondering for us that want to purchase one or some from him if and when that is possible for us to do. I have already offered to keep a few here for rehab if needed. I live in SW Arkansas tho, but if any are being shipped to Tenn or close to my area I have a large barn, stalls, pastures and an awesome Vet. [/SIZE]

I know therer are a lot of you that will disagree with what I did, but I publically appoliged to Mr Trembly in the news paper comments. I feel that although it was wrong to let the horses get to this state of condition, I feel he is human with feelings such as we all have, and I had the strong urge to let him know how I felt. I also feel that his tender age, I for one don't want to be the cause of him having a heart atack or get sick over this trama.


----------



## ChrystalPaths

Dorrie & Frank said:


> Please keep in mind that right now we do not have a legal leg to stand on to continue to go after Mr. Trembly. Bashing him continually and doubting what others have confirmed make the situation unstable and ineffective.
> 
> I had asked that letters get written to pull the community together to put the situation in a positive light and I have not seen one. I am not asking that you in anyway support him, encourage him or enable him, however behaving as a madding crowd will cause severe damage to our ability to effect any change from this day forward.
> 
> Kansas has a very strong harassment and stalking law. We have to befriend him, earn his trust and assist him in reducing the herd to prevent a recurrence and to help the horses he has legal ownership of. Let's not be so defensive about our early response to the photos (I counted less than 30 out of 100 portrayed) that we cannot adjust to the change in the information and change in facts coming from the scene. There are no missing horses, the vet visit was the state KSU vet and was confirmed, that vet was the best independent expert we could have selected if we could have selected ourselves, the laws of the state are being followed, yes the sheriff lied to some of you but he has no duty to tell the truth to multiple callers from out of state or out of the county (grow up - law enforcement has always had a license to tell the public anything they choose for the situation) and pictures out of context belie the context of the facts - that is why in court photos without eyewitness accounts are not admissible.
> 
> If you want to help stop bashing and start thinking as a professional support group. Get a postive word out all over the world with the same energy as before about the good that the rescue groups are doing. Don't be so hard on yourselves for believing it was one way and finding that it might be something different. Calling the man names or labeling him as a hoarder will not change the facts on the ground. IF you don't want to accept the information coming from the eyewitnesses then go see for yourselves. Don't be arm chair quarterbacks. It is doing more harm than good at this point. Flame away but get a grip.



EXACTLY!!!! Like it or not it sometimes takes a bit of butt kissing to get a job done!


----------



## Mini Mouse

God Bless the wonderful lady that took the cancer gelding. I am so glad he is getting the care he needs. Thank you so very much. Bless you, Bless you. I am praying for you and him.


----------



## Danielle_E.

If anyone is going down there or if anyone speaks to either of the two rescues on site (Ginni, etc), can you find out please and post if he is willing to let some go for $. That is all I am asking. I understand the posters that are saying do not enable him, as I said at this point I am going to focus on the horses that are still in his care, this group of horses, that is my focus at this time.


----------



## Bootsie

Danielle_E. said:


> If anyone is going down there or if anyone speaks to either of the two rescues on site (Ginni, etc), can you find out please and post if he is willing to let some go for $. That is all I am asking. I understand the posters that are saying do not enable him, as I said at this point I am going to focus on the horses that are still in his care, this group of horses, that is my focus at this time.


"I was wondering if anyone that has purchased some horses, has a price ever been mentioned what they had to pay per horse?"

I asked Mr. Trembly to sell 3 stallions to me- he asked $1000 for the three. As I mentioned earlier we are negotiating on the price. (and I am negotiating with my husband LOL) Ginny seemed to think I could get them for 800 so we will see. Strikes me that $1000 is what he needed to buy more hay so that is the figure that popped into his mind to replenish his bank account or buy more hay.

I do not want to take advantage of him but want to get some of the horses out of there. (I hope that noone else would want to pay less than what they are truly worth) Please understand that this will be my way of saving a few horses. Sorry if everyone does not agree with me.

Anyone wanting to buy from him- his cell number is 620-22-7320.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Bootsie said:


> Anyone wanting to buy from him- his cell number is 620-22-7320.



Missing a # on that cell.


----------



## Bootsie

Reijel's Mom said:


> Bootsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanting to buy from him- his cell number is 620-22-7320.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a # on that cell.
Click to expand...

oops- 620-224-7320


----------



## EMB

*As usual Vicki you said what needed to be said in the way it needed to be said. I think Mr. T is going to need a little time to adjust to what he needs to do with respect to greatly reducing the size of his herd. I truly believe with caring support he will get to that place. True change is incremental and everyone needs to be very aware of things that could impede that process. Having people pressuring him to surrender all/some of his horses is not the way to go at this point. The horses that needed intervention were surrendered. So it's time for the dog to let go of the bone in that respect. With a caring and measured approach this man will come to terms with the inevitable. At the end of the day we will have a human being who will feel good about the outcome and horses that will be cared for as they should be; those remaining with him, with the rescues, and those he will have placed in homes of his choosing. *



Dorrie & Frank said:


> Please keep in mind that right now we do not have a legal leg to stand on to continue to go after Mr. Trembly. Bashing him continually and doubting what others have confirmed make the situation unstable and ineffective.
> 
> I had asked that letters get written to pull the community together to put the situation in a positive light and I have not seen one. I am not asking that you in anyway support him, encourage him or enable him, however behaving as a madding crowd will cause severe damage to our ability to effect any change from this day forward.
> 
> Kansas has a very strong harassment and stalking law. We have to befriend him, earn his trust and assist him in reducing the herd to prevent a recurrence and to help the horses he has legal ownership of. Let's not be so defensive about our early response to the photos (I counted less than 30 out of 100 portrayed) that we cannot adjust to the change in the information and change in facts coming from the scene. There are no missing horses, the vet visit was the state KSU vet and was confirmed, that vet was the best independent expert we could have selected if we could have selected ourselves, the laws of the state are being followed, yes the sheriff lied to some of you but he has no duty to tell the truth to multiple callers from out of state or out of the county (grow up - law enforcement has always had a license to tell the public anything they choose for the situation) and pictures out of context belie the context of the facts - that is why in court photos without eyewitness accounts are not admissible.
> 
> If you want to help stop bashing and start thinking as a professional support group. Get a postive word out all over the world with the same energy as before about the good that the rescue groups are doing. Don't be so hard on yourselves for believing it was one way and finding that it might be something different. Calling the man names or labeling him as a hoarder will not change the facts on the ground. IF you don't want to accept the information coming from the eyewitnesses then go see for yourselves. Don't be arm chair quarterbacks. It is doing more harm than good at this point. Flame away but get a grip.


----------



## Danielle_E.

thanks for the number and glad 3 more will be out of there, no matter how we have to do it.... It would be nice to know which were saved as far as knowing the ones that remain. Not being there is tough and not knowing per say. The grey that was pictures lying down is that one that is safe? What about the other, the dark bay that was down, is it safe? Maybe I need to take a flight..might be easier.


----------



## Jacquee'

As far as buying horses - what do we all do when we look around and realize we *need* to cut down? We sell some. Wasn't this guy trying to sell some, and that was how the condition of the herd came to light?

I don't see the harm in helping the horses by buying them, selling them is what anyone would do in this guy's position. Yes, I can understand about the "enabling" bit - but as someone else has already pointed out, who will he buy from now? I think the vast majority of the miniature horse community knows about this situation.

It also sounds like the horses are going for fair prices, for what they are today.

Since the state is now involved through the vet, I believe that Mr. Trembly will spend the money on feed and care. I think there has to be a show of good faith. I think not only would that help to cut down on the number of horses and help out the others, more people could have a relationship with Mr. Trembly and a reason to stop by and say howdy.


----------



## SilverDollar

LindaB said:


> [SIZE=10pt]I was wondering if anyone that* has * purchased some horses, has a price ever been mentioned what they had to pay per horse? Just wondering for us that want to purchase one or some from him if and when that is possible for us to do. I have already offered to keep a few here for rehab if needed. I live in SW Arkansas tho, but if any are being shipped to Tenn or close to my area I have a large barn, stalls, pastures and an awesome Vet. [/SIZE]
> 
> I know therer are a lot of you that will disagree with what I did, but I publically appoliged to Mr Trembly in the news paper comments. I feel that although it was wrong to let the horses get to this state of condition, I feel he is human with feelings such as we all have, and I had the strong urge to let him know how I felt. I also feel that his tender age, I for one don't want to be the cause of him having a heart atack or get sick over this trama.


Personally, I think I agree with you, LindaB. I have done enough rescue to know that the most important thing is the horses and the only ways to help them are through either legal means or working with the owners to reach a successful resolution for the horses. The latter is MUCH easier and of shorter duration, plus it hopefully creates a win-win situation. When I spoke with the Sheriff, he actually _did _ tell me the truth and I think that was the turning point this week. And personal contacts with KSU _did _ confirm the vet going out there.

Vicki, I am going to suspend my YouTube slideshow and edit it to let the world know that progress is being made as well as include action people can now take to help this situation continue on the road to success for the minis. Can you please let us know what types of information would be most helpful at this point? Names of rescues, letters of thanks for progress, ways they can help, etc.

I hope no one feels the need to flame me, but whatever. I won't go down that road. I am too focused on doing what needs to be done and expending my energy there.

God bless you all (especially you, Ginny and Vic McMullen! :aktion033: ) for continuing the work on the "front lines". Please keep telling us how we can continue to help YOU.




:

"EXACTLY!!!! Like it or not it sometimes takes a bit of butt kissing to get a job done!" Amen, Shannon!! You must work/have worked in "Corporate America". Okay, back to butt-kissing.



: (we need a butt-kissing emoticon!  )


----------



## windingroad

I just talked to a member of SWER. He will be at Vern's place Sunday and he asked me to ask you if you could move the clean up date to this Sunday. It's short notice, I know. He asked for a skid loader and a tractor with box blade. At this point, nothing will be hauled away--it will be moved to make the place safer. Any takers? I am sure no one that would volunteer would be judgmental or critical, but I was asked to state that anyone on his place conduct themselves with respect and compassion.

None of us can see into someone else's heart, but I have a strong belief all the money coming in from sales of the minis will go towards the care of his herd. You must understand he loves those horses. Purchasing them is not enabling. I suspect his numbers will be monitored and it doesn't seem reasonable that he would be allowed to purchase more after all this.

Things are rolling. I respectfully ask that the phone calls cease to the Sheriff's office. This incident has not put horse rescue in a favorable light. It is my hope that someone hears rescue is involved, they will thank God and cheer. I don't want horse rescue to bear the stigma of PETA. Dorrie & Frank's post was excellent.

There really hasn't been a bad guy here. There is no black and white. Forum members reacted out of a love of horses and a need to protect them. Mr. Trembly is not an evil man. Be a positive, professional part of the rescue. Yes, the focus is on the horses, but no rescue is entirely about the horses. They are owned by someone. Other people are involved. There is publicity involved, etc. It's a huge undertaking, but there are qualified and compassionate people to step in and make things work.


----------



## horsehug

Thank you so much for your posts, Vicky, EMB, Jacquee' and Windingroad........as well as all who pm'd me and emailed me when I posted last.

I appreciate them more than you know.

Susan O.


----------



## Marty

_ But Marty's words are haunting me......because I certainly don't think I can "do better" than Ginny is. Part of me feels that maybe the more of us that Vern meets the more he might learn to trust us. But because of the "can do better"_

Ginny is running on exhaustion and is being critized from every which way and that is why she said that if anyone can do better to come join her .

How would you guys feel if you were at the receiving end of "why don't they do this, and why can't they do that" every 5 minutes and be critized no matter what you do. All I can tell you is that she is doing anything she can to try and get horses out of there.

Trembly does not want to remove any more horses. He is very attached to them and at this point legally does not have to get rid of any of them right now. There is no court order, nothing forcing him to even allow her on his property. He is doing that to show he is trying to co-operate. She has much difficulty getting the ones out that she did. She said he really gives the impression that he is not about the money but looks at these horses as his life's work and is proud of that accomplishment, but he really does not see some of the things we see. That being said, just cross your fingers that she will be able to get him to relinquish more horses to her or anyone else that shows up.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Marty said:


> [How would you guys feel if you were at the receiving end of "why don't they do this, and why can't they do that" every 5 minutes and be critized no matter what you do. All I can tell you is that she is doing anything she can to try and get horses out of there.



Marty, Shannon, whomever - if you are in contact with Ginny, you make sure that girl knows she has a heck of a lot of people cheering for her. I don't think that this board or CMHR has put horse rescue in a bad light. If I see a herd in big trouble in my area, you better believe this is one place I'm turning if I can't get anywhere on my own or through local legal channels.


----------



## Marty

_I asked Mr. Trembly to sell 3 stallions to me- he asked $1000 for the three. As I mentioned earlier we are negotiating on the price. (and I am negotiating with my husband LOL) Ginny seemed to think I could get them for 800 so we will see. Strikes me that $1000 is what he needed to buy more hay so that is the figure that popped into his mind to replenish his bank account or buy more hay. _

I do not want to take advantage of him but want to get some of the horses out of there. (I hope that noone else would want to pay less than what they are truly worth) Please understand that this will be my way of saving a few horses. Sorry if everyone does not agree with me.

Bootise do what you gotta do. I just hope to heck he does not continue to breed or buy anymore horses because if he did, that would be the final straw that breaks this old camels back.


----------



## shelia

I am not good at writing letters, but I see some you are excellent at it. I think it is important for these rescue groups to be seen as warm and helping people. I think that when some else finds themselves in a situation like Mr. Trimbley and doesn't know how to get out of it or is afraid to ask for for help because they are going to be judged and persecuted by the public, they need to know where they can get help without judgement.

I also think that these news organizations are going to want to do a follow up story on this and it will be a good opportunity to show how great the rescue groups really are. It should also show that they are approachable and not every situation come to this. When they can get someone to cooperate with them it can be a very rewarding experience for everyone involved. The animals can get the care they deserve and the person can be relieved of the burden they have taken on and now can't manage. As most of you have said, it does happen. Our little horses will outlive a lot of us so we will all be faced with these decisions someday.

Shelia


----------



## Buckskin gal

PLEASE read the star fish story and see how you too can walk along with Ginny for each and everyone can make a difference there. GO girl go :saludando:



AppyLover2 said:


> She said if anyone thinks they can do better, to please feel free to come to Kansas and join her at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> I've debated for several days now about going to Uniontown (it's about 200 miles) to see if I can help or just to see the horses for myself. When I got up this morning I was ready to go. But Marty's words are haunting me......because I certainly don't think I can "do better" than Ginny is. Part of me feels that maybe the more of us that Vern meets the more he might learn to trust us. But because of the "can do better" part of that statement, another part of me feels that by going I'd be in some way saying that Ginny isn't doing enough, or her best.....and that certainly isn't true!!
> 
> I'm still dressed to go. Got the directions, Ginnys number and my camera. But here I sit...undecided about what to do.
> 
> If I went I'd be willing to buy a couple, but I have no way to bring them home and the health certificate question is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Steph_D

I haven't had the time to read through all of the posts here so I apologize in advance if this has been mentioned before. I did see that someone mentioned donating the old cars or whatever to charity. I have a metal recycling place just down the road from me that will buy old cars, pop/beer cans, and whatever else they can get their hands on. Is there a way that someone can check and see if there's a place close to Mr. T that does that? That would be a way for him to get some extra cash for hay, wormer, or whatever, and also help to clean the place up in the process.

Just a thought. I'm only a few hours away, but I can't get up there to actually help :no:

Edit: I just found a news story on another local TV station where you can actually watch the story. Not much and I'm not sure if it was posted before or not, but here it is.


----------



## HobbsFarm

Preach it Marty! That is so true, Ginny is doing the best she can by the horses and Mr. Trembly. I think that is ALL we can ask of her right now, JMO.

Dani, I just talked to Ginny and she is on her way to the farm now. I asked her about the horses in question. She didn't see the bay mare down yesterday. The white horse down was in the stallion pen so is assumed to be a stallion and he was up yesterday. She didn't comment on his appearance. She did ask Mr Trembly about the gelding with one eye wanting to buy him for herself and take him back to Tennessee since he stole her heart last weekend and he told her that he was "already sold to someone from Kansas coming to get him". Any time she asked about one in particular, she got that story. 

Shannon


----------



## windingroad

Marty said:


> _ But Marty's words are haunting me......because I certainly don't think I can "do better" than Ginny is. Part of me feels that maybe the more of us that Vern meets the more he might learn to trust us. But because of the "can do better"_
> 
> Ginny is running on exhaustion and is being critized from every which way and that is why she said that if anyone can do better to come join her .
> 
> How would you guys feel if you were at the receiving end of "why don't they do this, and why can't they do that" every 5 minutes and be critized no matter what you do. All I can tell you is that she is doing anything she can to try and get horses out of there.
> 
> Trembly does not want to remove any more horses. He is very attached to them and at this point legally does not have to get rid of any of them right now. There is no court order, nothing forcing him to even allow her on his property. He is doing that to show he is trying to co-operate. She has much difficulty getting the ones out that she did. She said he really gives the impression that he is not about the money but looks at these horses as his life's work and is proud of that accomplishment, but he really does not see some of the things we see. That being said, just cross your fingers that she will be able to get him to relinquish more horses to her or anyone else that shows up.


I hate to hear Ginny is being criticized and is put in any position to feel like she needs to defend herself. She has to work within the parameters of the law and work with Mr. Trembly, who you described very well. He doesn't see things like we do. And though he is cooperating, it's impossible to get him to see it in the same light. I believe she's already gone above and beyond to make this trip and take this much time out of her life. I trust completely she is doing everything she can--and I understand how difficult this task is from so many standpoints. I've only heard praise for her and don't know where the criticism is coming from. In any event, it's inappropriate to criticize the volunteer in the trenches with the shovel.


----------



## Buckskin gal

And I will second that ! I too have not seen anyone critizing Ginny ...we know she has a tough job along with the other rescue people and we are cheering them on to do the best they can with these minis.  Any body that is trying to save even one of those minis needs to have a medal of honor!! From what has been said Mr trembly does not need more money to meet the needs of those horses he just didn't and now he is being asked to. Mary



windingroad said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> _ But Marty's words are haunting me......because I certainly don't think I can "do better" than Ginny is. Part of me feels that maybe the more of us that Vern meets the more he might learn to trust us. But because of the "can do better"_
> 
> Ginny is running on exhaustion and is being critized from every which way and that is why she said that if anyone can do better to come join her .
> 
> How would you guys feel if you were at the receiving end of "why don't they do this, and why can't they do that" every 5 minutes and be critized no matter what you do. All I can tell you is that she is doing anything she can to try and get horses out of there.
> 
> Trembly does not want to remove any more horses. He is very attached to them and at this point legally does not have to get rid of any of them right now. There is no court order, nothing forcing him to even allow her on his property. He is doing that to show he is trying to co-operate. She has much difficulty getting the ones out that she did. She said he really gives the impression that he is not about the money but looks at these horses as his life's work and is proud of that accomplishment, but he really does not see some of the things we see. That being said, just cross your fingers that she will be able to get him to relinquish more horses to her or anyone else that shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to hear Ginny is being criticized and is put in any position to feel like she needs to defend herself. She has to work within the parameters of the law and work with Mr. Trembly, who you described very well. He doesn't see things like we do. And though he is cooperating, it's impossible to get him to see it in the same light. I believe she's already gone above and beyond to make this trip and take this much time out of her life. I trust completely she is doing everything she can--and I understand how difficult this task is from so many standpoints. I've only heard praise for her and don't know where the criticism is coming from. In any event, it's inappropriate to criticize the volunteer in the trenches with the shovel.
Click to expand...


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=12pt]It is now 3 am. I spent the last 1 1/2 doing a sheath cleaning...I don't think I'll ever be the same!!! But the penis was INFESTED with maggots. I think I've got them all. The size has went down considerably. Poor little guy, he fought me for a few minutes and then I think he figured out that I was trying to help him. He then stood like a perfect angel for the rest of the time.[/SIZE]








: that poor little guy!



:

and OMG :smileypuke: poor foster mom!! GOD BLESS YOU for doing what needed to be done right away to get this little guy on the road to recovery. 2-3 a.m. :no: you are awesome



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Who is criticising Ginny???

No, that should not be happening!!!

I see no harm in purchasing horses at that price, none at all so long as they are in acceptable condition, I am very surprised (and favourably so) that Trembly has put such an acceptable price on them- now, if only he will let at least 40 of them go, and let the rescues geld the stallions the whole thing might start to settle down.

Speaking as a "senior citizen" , on my own, with no running water or electricity and living 7 miles form my horses, I cannot even begin to imagine why anyone would want 40 horses, let alone 100- I keep cutting back and cutting down and I fight to keep my number below 20 as that is what I can cope with.

It would be a good idea if he could be brought to think the same way.


----------



## shambhala-dreams

windingroad said:


> I just talked to a member of SWER. He will be at Vern's place Sunday and he asked me to ask you if you could move the clean up date to this Sunday. It's short notice, I know. He asked for a skid loader and a tractor with box blade. At this point, nothing will be hauled away--it will be moved to make the place safer. Any takers? I am sure no one that would volunteer would be judgmental or critical, but I was asked to state that anyone on his place conduct themselves with respect and compassion.


I can't make any guarantees as we only have 1 vehicle at the moment and hubby maybe doing house repairs this weekend, *BUT* if the vehicle is available please add me to the list of volunteers this weekend. I live about an hour from Uniontown and would be honored to assist.


----------



## Buckskin gal

It is impossible to understand how a horse could be in that condition and have a vet there overlook it and not treat it! How did Vern over look it? This is the kind of thing that keeps me so upset and yet those minis were supposed to be so "loved" :no: :no: Mary



PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> mini_lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]It is now 3 am. I spent the last 1 1/2 doing a sheath cleaning...I don't think I'll ever be the same!!! But the penis was INFESTED with maggots. I think I've got them all. The size has went down considerably. Poor little guy, he fought me for a few minutes and then I think he figured out that I was trying to help him. He then stood like a perfect angel for the rest of the time.[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : that poor little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> and OMG :smileypuke: poor foster mom!! GOD BLESS YOU for doing what needed to be done right away to get this little guy on the road to recovery. 2-3 a.m. :no: you are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...


----------



## Danielle_E.

mini_lover said:


> Preach it Marty! That is so true, Ginny is doing the best she can by the horses and Mr. Trembly. I think that is ALL we can ask of her right now, JMO.
> 
> Dani, I just talked to Ginny and she is on her way to the farm now. I asked her about the horses in question. She didn't see the bay mare down yesterday. The white horse down was in the stallion pen so is assumed to be a stallion and he was up yesterday. She didn't comment on his appearance. She did ask Mr Trembly about the gelding with one eye wanting to buy him for herself and take him back to Tennessee since he stole her heart last weekend and he told her that he was "already sold to someone from Kansas coming to get him". Any time she asked about one in particular, she got that story.
> 
> Shannon



Shannon, thank you so very much for all your updates and for asking for me. It's difficult when you aren't there to "see" who perhaps some of us can help get out of there and who really would benefit by being in a new environment immediately, but it is starting to sound like he may be starting to dig his heels in a bit. I could call him and offer but without knowing which animal........


----------



## HobbsFarm

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> mini_lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]It is now 3 am. I spent the last 1 1/2 doing a sheath cleaning...I don't think I'll ever be the same!!! But the penis was INFESTED with maggots. I think I've got them all. The size has went down considerably. Poor little guy, he fought me for a few minutes and then I think he figured out that I was trying to help him. He then stood like a perfect angel for the rest of the time.[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : that poor little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> and OMG :smileypuke: poor foster mom!! GOD BLESS YOU for doing what needed to be done right away to get this little guy on the road to recovery. 2-3 a.m. :no: you are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...

[SIZE=14pt]After talking to Foster Mom and getting more details of that night's sheath cleaning than I cared to post, I'm convinced that the gelding was supposed to be with her. SHE is the angel here... :worshippy: [/SIZE]


----------



## windingroad

shambhala-dreams said:


> windingroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just talked to a member of SWER. He will be at Vern's place Sunday and he asked me to ask you if you could move the clean up date to this Sunday. It's short notice, I know. He asked for a skid loader and a tractor with box blade. At this point, nothing will be hauled away--it will be moved to make the place safer. Any takers? I am sure no one that would volunteer would be judgmental or critical, but I was asked to state that anyone on his place conduct themselves with respect and compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make any guarantees as we only have 1 vehicle at the moment and hubby maybe doing house repairs this weekend, *BUT* if the vehicle is available please add me to the list of volunteers this weekend. I live about an hour from Uniontown and would be honored to assist.
Click to expand...

That's awesome! Which way do you live from Uniontown? Maybe we can find you a lift!


----------



## shambhala-dreams

windingroad said:


> That's awesome! Which way do you live from Uniontown? Maybe we can find you a lift!


I am just over the KS border in NE Oklahoma.


----------



## greenacreswv

Maybe I missed something, but wasn't a vet official supposed to be on-site Thursday to examine the minis? Any comments on that?

Is there a way to arrange follow-up care/oversight of the minis that remain in Mr. Trembly's possession? If we (meaning the rescues) don't have a legal authority to stay involved, how can we (meaning the rest of us concerned folks) head off further problems?

Has anyone from the local community volunteered to help with the clean-up on Sunday? I recall seeing mention of a local minister in early posts. Could they sponsor a Mini-Watch as part of their community outreach??

So many questions and so few answers. Include Mr. Trembly in your prayers that he will receive understanding and an openness to receiving help.

Faith


----------



## windingroad

greenacreswv said:


> Maybe I missed something, but wasn't a vet official supposed to be on-site Thursday to examine the minis? Any comments on that?
> 
> Is there a way to arrange follow-up care/oversight of the minis that remain in Mr. Trembly's possession? If we (meaning the rescues) don't have a legal authority to stay involved, how can we (meaning the rest of us concerned folks) head off further problems?
> 
> Has anyone from the local community volunteered to help with the clean-up on Sunday? I recall seeing mention of a local minister in early posts. Could they sponsor a Mini-Watch as part of their community outreach??
> 
> So many questions and so few answers. Include Mr. Trembly in your prayers that he will receive understanding and an openness to receiving help.
> 
> Faith


A veterinarian from Kansas State University was there yesterday. I don't know ifhis report willl be released or not. Mr. Trembly showed me the report from Doctor Gray and it did not do him any favors. The K-State vet is absolutely the best we could have hoped for.

This deal is not going to go away. Yes, there will be follow-up. Kansas rescues will monitor it, as well as the Sheriff's department. (They are NOT the bad guys depicted in earlier posts. Lots of miscommunication took place. They had a lot to deal with in additon to their regular duties.)For what they've been through, too, you can bet they don't want a repeat. Vern has some great friends who will continue to help him. They have made recommendations to him, just like Ginny, and always hit a brick wall. I wish I had gotten their number. I know they would help, but as close an eye as their keeping on things, I'll bet they'll be there.


----------



## SunQuest

Buckskin gal said:


> It is impossible to understand how a horse could be in that condition and have a vet there overlook it and not treat it! How did Vern over look it? This is the kind of thing that keeps me so upset and yet those minis were supposed to be so "love" :no: :no: Mary


Mary, this is what is so bad about these types of situations. The owners REALLY believe they love their horses. In fact, they love them to a point where it is not healthy for the owner or the horses. When an object (someone or something) becomes the whole reason for the person's existance, it is then an obsession.

When someone loves something that much to where it becomes obsessive, it is not healthy. In this case, it was summed up as Vern sees these horses as his life's work and that others are trying to destroy that work. IMO, that means that he feels that these horses were one of the most important thing that ever happened to him and that is what a life's work is. He honestly loves them with all his heart. But, when that love reaches this level of obsession, that is where things go terribly wrong.

Now I am not saying that all cases of neglect are because the animal is loved. Some people just get an animal as a novelty and when that novelty wears off, they just don't give care any more. But in this case, from what I see, this is not the case. In this case it appears that Vern believes with all his heart and soul that he loves these horses. He wasn't lying about that. You could see the pain on his face in those videos, and from the fact that not once did he ask anyone to leave his property when he was legally able to do so.

This is where our compassion and for that matter, mercy, should come into play. We don't have to condone the situation in any way. We don't have to give up trying to help those horses. But we should reserve our judgement and let that judgement fall on the shoulders of a higher diety.

We, as good, caring, compassionate, and merciful people, should also care so much for those horses that we are willing to lay aside our hatered and anger of the situation and realize that we are dealing with someone who does honestly love his animals and try to understand his story and how he got to this point as that will almost always aid us in the recue effort. We don't have to agree with him in any way or condone his actions, and most certainly we don't have to allow this situation to continue, but we must not loose site of the fact that as a human being he does have emotions and pride, and we should not see him as a heartless evil creature.

Lets try to continue to help those horses, and maybe in doing so we can help the man as well.

Just my thoughts on the situation after staying awake all night for the past few weeks thinking on this. I know that others will not agree, but IMO, this is what compassion and mercy are all about.


----------



## Marty

Can someone please tell me how a horse can get maggots up in his D__K holder? :smileypuke:

I swear I cannot figure that one out.



:

Observations of the day:

1. There is only 2 years difference between my Hus and Trembly



:

2. And I am beginning to think I have a hoarder.......you should see our garage  Men!



:

(I"m getting skeert)


----------



## paintnthings

:



:



: VERY well said, Sunquest!!!


----------



## Mona

Very well said Nila.



:


----------



## windingroad

BRAVO, NILA! BRAVO!


----------



## Danielle_E.

> A veterinarian from Kansas State University was there yesterday. I don't know ifhis report willl be released or not. Mr. Trembly showed me the report from Doctor Gray and it did not do him any favors. The K-State vet is absolutely the best we could have hoped for.
> This deal is not going to go away. Yes, there will be follow-up. Kansas rescues will monitor it, as well as the Sheriff's department. (They are NOT the bad guys depicted in earlier posts. Lots of miscommunication took place. They had a lot to deal with in additon to their regular duties.)For what they've been through, too, you can bet they don't want a repeat. Vern has some great friends who will continue to help him. They have made recommendations to him, just like Ginny, and always hit a brick wall. I wish I had gotten their number. I know they would help, but as close an eye as their keeping on things, I'll bet they'll be there.


Thank you for the update and clarification as well. I am hoping that the rescues (local) that were instrumental in the physical removal of the ones that were released by Mr. T. will come and visit this board once and awhile and give us an update as the progress of these sweet horses. For now. like everyone else, my emotions are totally spent at this point, I am almost to the point of being numb. I am glad to know that the help will be ongoing with this herd and I will pray that the numbers are further reduced to make things more manageable as well.

:aktion033:

Okay, time to make some soap



:


----------



## Fran - FNB Ranch

windingroad said:


> I just talked to a member of SWER. He will be at Vern's place Sunday and he asked me to ask you if you could move the clean up date to this Sunday. It's short notice, I know. He asked for a skid loader and a tractor with box blade. At this point, nothing will be hauled away--it will be moved to make the place safer. Any takers? I am sure no one that would volunteer would be judgmental or critical, but I was asked to state that anyone on his place conduct themselves with respect and compassion.


Kristin, we can't be there this Sunday. We don't have any spare weekend time until the 27th. We were willing to haul our loader there to help with the clean-up, as I've seen in person how badly it's needed, but the timing isn't going to work for us. If there is any other way we can help out, please feel free to email or call me. Vern has my phone number if you don't.

Franny


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

SunQuest said:


> Buckskin gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible to understand how a horse could be in that condition and have a vet there overlook it and not treat it! How did Vern over look it? This is the kind of thing that keeps me so upset and yet those minis were supposed to be so "love" :no: :no: Mary
> 
> 
> 
> Mary, this is what is so bad about these types of situations. The owners REALLY believe they love their horses. In fact, they love them to a point where it is not healthy for the owner or the horses. When an object (someone or something) becomes the whole reason for the person's existance, it is then an obsession.
> 
> When someone loves something that much to where it becomes obsessive, it is not healthy. In this case, it was summed up as Vern sees these horses as his life's work and that others are trying to destroy that work. IMO, that means that he feels that these horses were one of the most important thing that ever happened to him and that is what a life's work is. He honestly loves them with all his heart. But, when that love reaches this level of obsession, that is where things go terribly wrong.
> 
> Now I am not saying that all cases of neglect are because the animal is loved. Some people just get an animal as a novelty and when that novelty wears off, they just don't give care any more. But in this case, from what I see, this is not the case. In this case it appears that Vern believes with all his heart and soul that he loves these horses. He wasn't lying about that. You could see the pain on his face in those videos, and from the fact that not once did he ask anyone to leave his property when he was legally able to do so.
> 
> This is where our compassion and for that matter, mercy, should come into play. We don't have to condone the situation in any way. We don't have to give up trying to help those horses. But we should reserve our judgement and let that judgement fall on the shoulders of a higher diety.
> 
> We, as good, caring, compassionate, and merciful people, should also care so much for those horses that we are willing to lay aside our hatered and anger of the situation and realize that we are dealing with someone who does honestly love his animals and try to understand his story and how he got to this point as that will almost always aid us in the recue effort. We don't have to agree with him in any way or condone his actions, and most certainly we don't have to allow this situation to continue, but we must not loose site of the fact that as a human being he does have emotions and pride, and we should not see him as a heartless evil creature.
> 
> Lets try to continue to help those horses, and maybe in doing so we can help the man as well.
> 
> Just my thoughts on the situation after staying awake all night for the past few weeks thinking on this. I know that others will not agree, but IMO, this is what compassion and mercy are all about.
Click to expand...



very well said Nila! trying to help and being polite and caring does NOT mean we condone what he has done... at this point the reasons why aren't as important as getting the horses we can out of there, and establishing a relationship to ensure monitoring future care for those we can't get out...


----------



## chandab

Marty said:


> Can someone please tell me how a horse can get maggots up in his D__K holder? :smileypuke:


A couple people on the forum have mentioned that their horses have had bouts with summer sores this year and that it was nasty to take care. I wouldn't be surprised if that's how the problem started, but it wasn't taken care of right away and it got this bad.


----------



## Katiean

Everyone wnoders why a vet can overlook flat out skinny. I don't. I had a Japanese Chin dog shipped from CO to Nevada (well she had to go to Sacramento because the airline said it was too cold to land her here) When we got her you could not see her bones because she has a full coat. But, there was not a bone that didn't protrude from this poor dog. How can a vet give a health certificate on a dog he wasn't currently treating that had so many bones exposed? Same with the horses. Unless they do blood work and test for worms and all the other things that horses get, How can they say they "ONLY" have worms? However, vets are only people too. They can make mistakes too. Lets just PRAY that this KSU vet didn't make any mistakes. Oh, and by the way, on Monday the Sheriff told me that "HE" was having the vet out NOT Mr T.


----------



## windingroad

Thank you for the update and clarification as well. I am hoping that the rescues (local) that were instrumental in the physical removal of the ones that were released by Mr. T. will come and visit this board once and awhile and give us an update as the progress of these sweet horses. For now. like everyone else, my emotions are totally spent at this point, I am almost to the point of being numb. I am glad to know that the help will be ongoing with this herd and I will pray that the numbers are further reduced to make things more manageable as well.

I can't remember being more emotionally spent than I was leaving Mr. Trembly's place. I'm with you there, Danielle. There are images that will never leave me.

Mr. Trembly has a pony ride business. He showed me photos of a 6 horse hitch of matched duns, a few of carousel rides where he walks with the horses. I think that's a crappy job for a pony, but they aren't subjected to it often. He has carpet for them to walk on when they're on pavement.


----------



## Loren&Rocky

*Don't breed more then you can feed!!*


----------



## Bootsie

I realize that many of you will not care but I just realized that Mr. Tremble, Ginny, Wendy, and I did not have lunch yesterday. I wonder how many days Vern goes with out lunch. Like many of the horses he does not have any fat to spare.

Perhaps someone who is in touch with Ginny today could remind her to go eat as well. She was too exhausted from her long drive to think about food yesterday.

I just spoke with him for a minute to tell him I was still planning to purchase 3 of his stallions and will be down to get them within the next week or so.

When I asked how he was he said he had a lot of company out there today.

Maybe someone could get a sandwich and cold drink for Vern as well.

Faye


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

Marty..........or anyone from CMHR. A friend of mine works for a company that makes probiotics, and has offered to donate to this cause. Originally the boss offered a one gallon jug of probios, but Ginny mentioned it might be hard to dose to those who need in multiple locations. My friend (and her boss) said they could donate 10 - 80cc tubes of probio if that would help. She is in Kansas, and can get them out quickly I'm sure. I had e-mailed Ginny, not remembering she wouldn't have e-mail access.

I believe the ones that were surrendered are the worst of the group, so the probios may be very helpful. Can someone tell me if they feel these would be needed, and I can see what I can do about getting them out. Also, p.m. me with addresses of where they need to go.........who wants what of the 10 tubes, etc. Anything you can give me.


----------



## hahler

OK now im confused (maybe cause im blonde and looking at things upside down all the time- farrier thing)

but he is now getting his placed cleaned up by the rescue? and he has money? im sorry but that sounds like its not right.

Dan and I just found out yesterday that our house is being sold out from under us. WE are packing, trying to locate another place, get ready to move, and to keep our client appointments on top of our normal chores.

so if i dont sound sympathetic to the clean up cause its because im not. and he only wants it moved not removed. not much sense to me sorry

dawn


----------



## Mini Mouse

chandab said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me how a horse can get maggots up in his D__K holder? :smileypuke:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple people on the forum have mentioned that their horses have had bouts with summer sores this year and that it was nasty to take care. I wouldn't be surprised if that's how the problem started, but it wasn't taken care of right away and it got this bad.
Click to expand...

Any time there is an open sore that is not treated it is subject to get maggots from flies blowing it. But that may be what stopped it from going to gangrene. I just thank God he is outta there and getting such wonderful care. I bet he thinks he died and went to heaven.


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]Judy Mooore is the lady who left with her husband on a moment's notice to drive to Uniontown and pick up the first group of surrenders. They kept two of them to foster and she is also the lady that was on the channel 12 news yesterday. Her husband had a heart attack last night and had open heart surgery early this morning. I have arranged for the horses to go to another foster home, but I wanted to let everyone know so you all could keep John & Judy in your thoughts and prayers.




: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thank you for all you have done and know that we are here for you Judy.



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## SunQuest

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Judy Mooore is the lady who left with her husband on a moment's notice to drive to Uniontown and pick up the first group of surrenders. They kept two of them to foster and she is also the lady that was on the channel 12 news yesterday. Her husband had a heart attack last night and had open heart surgery early this morning. I have arranged for the horses to go to another foster home, but I wanted to let everyone know so you all could keep John & Judy in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> : [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]Thank you for all you have done and know that we are here for you Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> : [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]Shannon [/SIZE]


Oh my gosh!!! Why of course we will keep them in our thoughts and prayes. Bless them for helping us and I certainly hope the stress of this situation didn't bring on the attack! And if you talk with them, let them know we appreciate their help!


----------



## Connie P

:



:



:



:



:



:



:

Our prayers are with John and Judy at this most difficult time. God Bless you for helping the horses and I pray that John has a very speedy recovery.

Connie Parr

CLP Miniatures

Michigan


----------



## LowriseMinis

Just a few comments:

1. I hope that the great folks who have taken the surrendered or adopted horses so far have been documenting their conditions with notes, pictures, or video. If it does become a legal case that evidence could be important down the road (I'm think especially of the gelding with the maggot infested penis).

2. Has anyone looked into contacting human or social services about Mr. Trembly? I am concerned for the horses but all the things I'm hearing about him are pointing to a man who's alone a good deal of the time and even if he DOES have money and access to food and water, may not be making the best decisions. We can take care of the horses, maybe Mr. Trembly needs someone to step in and help him take care of himself for a while.

3. If there's any chance any of these horses might make their way out to California someday, I'm sure we could open up our barn to one or two.


----------



## windingroad

hahler said:


> OK now im confused (maybe cause im blonde and looking at things upside down all the time- farrier thing)
> 
> but he is now getting his placed cleaned up by the rescue? and he has money? im sorry but that sounds like its not right.
> 
> Dan and I just found out yesterday that our house is being sold out from under us. WE are packing, trying to locate another place, get ready to move, and to keep our client appointments on top of our normal chores.
> 
> so if i dont sound sympathetic to the clean up cause its because im not. and he only wants it moved not removed. not much sense to me sorry
> 
> dawn


I don't know where that got started. This man is poor.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Well he maybelieve he loves the horses but he sure didn't show it the way a person who truly loves their horses would have. I was speaking of true love not an obsession as some say it has turned into. Just so no one confuses "true love" which I was speaking about with the obsession of ownership he and others seems to say he has. I do understand that you are saying he is obsessed with his horses and isn't thinking clearly. So at this point, if this is true, maybe he needs to spend some money on a shrink and be gently told his love is not a healthy love And if this is true then the sherrif needs to write this up in a report so both he and the horses get help. . Thanks, Mary



SunQuest said:


> Buckskin gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible to understand how a horse could be in that condition and have a vet there overlook it and not treat it! How did Vern over look it? This is the kind of thing that keeps me so upset and yet those minis were supposed to be so "loved" :no: :no: Mary
> 
> 
> 
> Mary, this is what is so bad about these types of situations. The owners REALLY believe they love their horses. In fact, they love them to a point where it is not healthy for the owner or the horses. When an object (someone or something) becomes the whole reason for the person's existance, it is then an obsession.
> 
> When someone loves something that much to where it becomes obsessive, it is not healthy. In this case, it was summed up as Vern sees these horses as his life's work and that others are trying to destroy that work. IMO, that means that he feels that these horses were one of the most important thing that ever happened to him and that is what a life's work is. He honestly loves them with all his heart. But, when that love reaches this level of obsession, that is where things go terribly wrong.
> 
> Now I am not saying that all cases of neglect are because the animal is loved. Some people just get an animal as a novelty and when that novelty wears off, they just don't give care any more. But in this case, from what I see, this is not the case. In this case it appears that Vern believes with all his heart and soul that he loves these horses. He wasn't lying about that. You could see the pain on his face in those videos, and from the fact that not once did he ask anyone to leave his property when he was legally able to do so.
> 
> This is where our compassion and for that matter, mercy, should come into play. We don't have to condone the situation in any way. We don't have to give up trying to help those horses. But we should reserve our judgement and let that judgement fall on the shoulders of a higher diety.
> 
> We, as good, caring, compassionate, and merciful people, should also care so much for those horses that we are willing to lay aside our hatered and anger of the situation and realize that we are dealing with someone who does honestly love his animals and try to understand his story and how he got to this point as that will almost always aid us in the recue effort. We don't have to agree with him in any way or condone his actions, and most certainly we don't have to allow this situation to continue, but we must not loose site of the fact that as a human being he does have emotions and pride, and we should not see him as a heartless evil creature.
> 
> Lets try to continue to help those horses, and maybe in doing so we can help the man as well.
> 
> Just my thoughts on the situation after staying awake all night for the past few weeks thinking on this. I know that others will not agree, but IMO, this is what compassion and mercy are all about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fran - FNB Ranch

hahler said:


> OK now im confused (maybe cause im blonde and looking at things upside down all the time- farrier thing)
> 
> but he is now getting his placed cleaned up by the rescue? and he has money? im sorry but that sounds like its not right.
> 
> Dan and I just found out yesterday that our house is being sold out from under us. WE are packing, trying to locate another place, get ready to move, and to keep our client appointments on top of our normal chores.
> 
> so if i dont sound sympathetic to the clean up cause its because im not. and he only wants it moved not removed. not much sense to me sorry
> 
> dawn


I was at Mr. Trembly's this week. I saw no evidence that he has an excess of money. He drives a very old and rundown vehicle, is dressed in outdated clothing, and his cellphone is at least 5 years old. From all of the evidence I've seen, he lives very meagerly. Just because someone reported on this board that he's rich, doesn't necessarily mean that he is.

The debris is being cleaned up and moved to another part of the property for the safety of the horses . There is a lot of metal (bale wire, old vehicles, wheels, steel barrels, refrigerators and freezers, etc.). It all needs to be sorted through for recycling. A recyclying center needs to be contacted to bring out bins for the metal unless someone is willing to haul multiple loads of the stuff to wherever the nearest center is. It's a big job and won't be accomplished in just one day.


----------



## Buckskin gal

It was reported that the sherrif said "he had more money than god." If he truly is poor that would explain why the horses have been neglected in many ways. I was told by someone close to him that he is "frugal" and I know a person can appear poor if they are very frugal. My mother-in-law was that way. She probably saved the first dime she ever had so she could see on paper just how rich she became. After she died we found out she had holdings of over a million dollars! [and her son wore shoes with no soles hardly left to them when he was just a kid] Looks can be deceving and many people in her town gave her a lot because they would see her buying at thrift stores and living like a pauper. I think this happens more often than we know about. Now, I am not saying Vern isn't poor for I don't know that as a fact but with him being known as frugal he could have one heck of a stash that is not known about. We only speculate one thing and then another. mary



windingroad said:


> hahler said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK now im confused (maybe cause im blonde and looking at things upside down all the time- farrier thing)
> 
> but he is now getting his placed cleaned up by the rescue? and he has money? im sorry but that sounds like its not right.
> 
> Dan and I just found out yesterday that our house is being sold out from under us. WE are packing, trying to locate another place, get ready to move, and to keep our client appointments on top of our normal chores.
> 
> so if i dont sound sympathetic to the clean up cause its because im not. and he only wants it moved not removed. not much sense to me sorry
> 
> dawn
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where that got started. This man is poor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mini Mouse

*Well he maybelieve he loves the horses but he sure didn't show it the way a person who truly loves their horses would have. I was speaking of true love not an obsession as some say it has turned into. Just so no one confuses "true love" which I was speaking about with the obsession of ownership he and others seems to say he has. I do understand that you are saying he is obsessed with his horses and isn't thinking clearly. So at this point, if this is true, maybe he needs to spend some money on a shrink and be gently told his love is not a healthy love And if this is true then the sherrif needs to write this up in a report so both he and the horses get help. . Thanks, Mary*

I think it is great the way everyone has stepped in to see that the horses get help but quite a different matter to try to make Mr. Trembly get professional help. Please lets not start attacking his mental state. We don't know anything about his life really. About how many friends he has, whether he eats right or not, blah blah blah. I'm mostly concerned about the horses.


----------



## hahler

ok i apologize for miss reading

and im sorry

i hope that everything goes as planned up there

dawn


----------



## windingroad

Yes, lets stop the specualtion. Mr. Trembly is subject to reading or hearing about every word written here. He's going through enough. Everyone speaks of how much they love their horses--can't we give him the right to love them? Please stop. Please.


----------



## HGFarm

Unfortunately, Ginni is in the 'hot seat'- and it is a thankless job. Yes, it is easy for others to make suggestions or demands of what she is doing/trying to do, without being on the 'front lines' and taking all this on face to face!! It is NOT easy!

Please DO NOT make her or CMHR out to the be 'bad guys' here!! That will not help here or in future rescue situations at all. :no:

If you make volunteers feel that they are not worthy, or 'cant do anything right', etc.. guess what? You will have no volunteers because frankly, they dont get paid enough to continue to deal with that- especially if others feel 'they can do better' -but dont step up to the plate.

People do the best that they can with what they have to work with and it is extremely difficult to get things straight factually when it is done over the internet. That is why Ginni went out first hand, as did others as well.

HUGS AND THANKS to all of you and your efforts!!


----------



## Marty

Well my emotions are more than spent.

I don't know if Trembly is a hoarder or what he is or is not but I know he is wrong.

I have had enough saddness and torment to last me another lifetime and I hate to think of any animal out there that has to suffer and has no voice. If it was not for the beautiful people that stepped up and gave these Kansas horses a voice they would still be out there in dier need.

I remain angry of the attrocities that went on out there and what those poor little horses have been subjected to. I hate it.

I am still very angry to think after all this help going out to those animals that he may still continue to breed and breed and produce more of the same and has not been stopped. I hate it.

I shutter to think about what will happen to remaining horses when it's foaling time or winter comes with no barns or shelters; nothing other that trees with for a "windbreak" whatever that means.

I do not wish this man any harm or any ill-will and want him to get the help he needs for himself but

now he is getting his junk yard cleaned up for free and money in his pocket because apparently there seems to be no other way. It's almost like he has been rewarded for cruelty to his own animals.

I stand my ground and want to see every last horse removed from Mr. Trembly's ownership and hope he never is allowed to have another horse again. Call me cold hearted I don't care; I call it the way I see it. Enough is enough.

There are more Tremblys in this world that must also be stopped.

Please give a voice to animals that you see in need.

Disgusted.

Over & Out.

Gone fishing.


----------



## Cathy_H

There have been a number of people that lived in a state of poverty yet when they died they left substantial amounts of money behind.................... I am so sorry to hear about the Moores - bless them & I hope all will turn out well.


----------



## HGFarm

Just went back to catch up on the last few pages- I am so sorry to hear about the Moores and hope everything will be ok!!! Sending prayers in their direction!!

I am pretty worn out myself thinking about all the 'what-ifs', analyzing, assumptions, speculations and everything else that is going through my own head..... and worry for the little horses.

Why is the junk just being restacked in another spot on the lot? Is it going to be fenced off so the horses can't get to it? I dont understand why it's even being kept, when, if it was recycled, is more money to donate into horse care, or food for his own kitchen? Does he think it is going to be useful in the future.

Yep, gotta boyfriend like that too- drives me NUTS- hangs onto everything cause he or someone else might need it 'someday'.

Mr. T is not the only person who has gone without things for his horses- I could write a book, however, when the owner AND the horses start going without, something is terribly wrong.

I hope it is a good day there in KS, and that possibly more horses will be saved. It sounds like the Sheriff is going to have to just put his foot down, to at least make sure that the excess horses (which was 53 in the beginning) that are on that property are sold off or whatever.... And no, there is no way that I would ever want to take care of that many under ideal conditions, let alone anything else.

The vets keep saying that they are blaming a lot of this on worms- has anyone taken a look at the condition of any teeth on any of these, in regards to age AND tooth condition??

I dont know what to think any more and am just really saddened that SOME of those horses are going to be allowed to stay there.


----------



## Reble

:new_shocked:




:



:



:



:



:



:



: :new_shocked:


----------



## Mona

Oh no, that is so awful for John and Judy. I am sending prayers, and hope all goes well. God Bless.



:ray:


----------



## Margo_C-T

First-my prayers go up for the Moores; prayers and thanks to all of the 'fosters', present and future--there will be stars in their crowns...

Second--my heartfelt appreciation and admiration to Ginny and to all the CMHR Board and members who have been so closely involved in this(and to those of other rescues--in fact, to ALL who have gone the extra mile to help these horses)--it is ONE TOUGH JOB to take on such issues, and to willingly put yourself on the front lines, and stay there, especially when it may seem that your actions and committment are being questioned by those who do not know the whole story. I very much understand everyone's concerns; it's just that sometimes intense concern can turn into unwarranted pressure-without anyone really meaning for it to....

Third-I am so grateful for the surrenders so far, and send my hope and prayers for the owner to become able to SEE what is the reality of the horses' conditions, and rise to the occasion by becoming able to put the best interests of the horses above all else. There is an old saying, I believe, about how none is so blind as he who WILL NOT see....

Finally--I am a realist; as such, I am 100% in support of Marty's stated position.

Margo Cox-Townsend

who loves horses as much as any human can; who has made that love, training, and enjoyment of them HER life's work--but who has already instructed family and friends to be ready to do what ever it takes to provide proper care for mine, if EVER I lose the ability to recognize reality.

(And if Mr. Trembly is reading this... Vern, I remember seeing your 6 horse hitch of miniature buckskins at Estes Park in the mid-'80s. They were all in good flesh and excellent health--you have every right to be proud of your herd and its history; but please try to accept that when the circumstances have so drastically changed, it is the good of the horses that MUST come first. Treasure your memories, but show your love for the horses by putting their health and well-being first--PLEASE.)


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

WOW that took a while to get through. I have been sick a couple of days and unable to get to a computer.

I did see several people had questions about coggins and health papers in KS. Last time I looked up the information there was no requirements to have health papers or coggins to move a horse or sell a horse within the state of Kansas. You can't take a horse over state lines without them and some events require them. (exp showing at the state fair)

I am working on getting the foster home application together but I am going to have to build a quaranteen area. If any horses need to be moved or if someone is wanting to buy one locally and needs it moved my rig would be available this weekend. My husband is not fond of the idea of me helping move a bunch of metal junk around but if I could help otherwise I would like to.

I have my membership application ready to send in but after reading some of the posts it is kinda scary to get involved. And this is a really noble cause.

I would like to fax my application forms if possible. Is there a fax#? Let me know if I can help at all or if you will need another close foster home ASAP. I can get something built quick that would work if need be. I wish I had the money to buy one. That poor horse with the bad eye must have touched many of our hearts because he is the one I always think of when I wish I could bring one home and start giving it love and attention. Those horses need so much. I hope to be worthy to help.


----------



## bevann

I AGREE 100% WITH EVERYTHIN SAID BY MARTY. I wish no ill for Mr.Trembly ,but really feel that horse rescue is ALL about saving the horses and getting them out of there and no more breeding by Mr.Trembly.(I have read so many posts I am not sure I have my spelling on names correct) I APPLAUD everythin the rescue people are doing and know in my heart that they TRULY have the best interests of the horses at heart and will do whatever they have to and can to make the situation better for these horses. Horse Rescue people are Angels here on earth.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Shannon, Please let the Moores know they are in our thoughts and prayers. AND, you--MIss Sweetcakes, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF, we'll talk later. Corinne


----------



## wyldfyre

Thank you Shelia, for posting this. This has been said a few times, and in a number of different ways, but the 2 parts of your post that strike home to me the most are for rescuers to present as warm and helping people, because thats what they are....right??? and.... for people that find themselves in difficulty to know that they can approach a rescue/friend.neighbour/insert your own aid method here WITHOUT JUDGEMENT.

We are people, and it is our nature to judge....but really...who are we to judge??? I personally do not think we have a right to judge anothers actions, period. No one is exempt from having a mess up at one point or another in their lives, but when it happens [and there is no IF here] it should be as simple as... 'OK..I messed up...I need help dealing with it/I am dealing with it' and be able to feel free in saying that.

granted, in this particular case, neither of the above seems to be applicable BUT....we are aware of what is happening and we are doing something about it.

Yes, this case is now known in some sectors world wide, and wouldn't it be great if, after its all said and done, what is being said about the rescue groups is " wow...if I ever get in a bind, or know someone that is in a bind, I know I can count on the rescue groups to help"

Just my thoughts.



shelia said:


> I am not good at writing letters, but I see some you are excellent at it. I think it is important for these rescue groups to be seen as warm and helping people. I think that when some else finds themselves in a situation like Mr. Trimbley and doesn't know how to get out of it or is afraid to ask for for help because they are going to be judged and persecuted by the public, they need to know where they can get help without judgement.
> 
> I also think that these news organizations are going to want to do a follow up story on this and it will be a good opportunity to show how great the rescue groups really are. It should also show that they are approachable and not every situation come to this. When they can get someone to cooperate with them it can be a very rewarding experience for everyone involved. The animals can get the care they deserve and the person can be relieved of the burden they have taken on and now can't manage. As most of you have said, it does happen. Our little horses will outlive a lot of us so we will all be faced with these decisions someday.
> 
> Shelia


----------



## littlehorses

I think Mr. Trembly has proven he cares, he turned over 11 horses that needed the most help........he didn't even have to do that, but he did. He has also sold a few as well, This man is trying, and none of you know him, so as my mother always said if you have nothing to say or offer that is nice and helpful, keep your mouth closed! This man has had a picture painted that I think is way worse than the situation. YES, he has some horses that needed more help than he could give them, and I know he has tried. His horses where not without water, there is a pond on the property. I have spoke to neighbors that are helping him now, and they have not said 1 bad word about him. This is very hard on him emotionally. If he wants to sell the rest to get his numbers down, then good for him, he has to make some $$ to help pay for the feed for the rest of them. And as long as the vets and the sheriff have not found any reason to bring charges I think people should lay off for the time being to let him try and do what he needs to do. If you want to buy some horses, then let him know and check them out. He was trying to sell some when this all happened, don't forget that. He doesn't have the internet to help him sell, he doesn't even have a home phone. So step back and think about your comments BEFORE you make them. This man has never ran anyone away and even invited people in after knowing what was being said about him. Give him a chance to make things right. I think people get overwhelmed sometimes and don't realize they need help, now that he is realizing he needs to reduce his numbers, let him try. I guess if you still think he is so bad, then you need to quit yapping, and go to Uniontown and meet him and see for yourself....



And see the horses for yourself. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Fran - FNB Ranch

HGFarm said:


> Why is the junk just being restacked in another spot on the lot? Is it going to be fenced off so the horses can't get to it? I dont understand why it's even being kept, when, if it was recycled, is more money to donate into horse care, or food for his own kitchen? Does he think it is going to be useful in the future.


This is an emergency situation. Even though this debris junk to us, it is all Vern's stuff. (You know the saying, "One man's trash is another man's treasure.") Bourbon County hasn't gone through the courts to get an order to have the lot cleaned up, so he can't be forced to get rid of any of it. Moving it out of reach of the horses is the best that can be done until Vern agrees to part with it or Bourbon County takes legal action and removes it. Recycling is the hoped for long-range plan, but for now it's imperative that the lot is made safe for the horses. This farm is in the boondocks, not down the block from a recycling center. Getting metal recycling bins in there is going to take awhile. In the meantime the stuff is being moved to a location where the horses can't reach it.


----------



## PaintedMeadows

:aktion033: :aktion033: Littlehorses :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## horsehug

Thank you so much LittleHorses.

And I am one that does know him.

Susan O.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I agree 100% with Marty.

I wish someone would come and clear up my (rented) place for me.

Mind you there are no thin horses, no junk cars and I have grass so I guess I have a long wait!!!!

Oh and I do not have 100 horses either.

The gelding with the cancerous growth- not cancer then, just neglect??

Oh, but WAIT we can't say that because the man is two years older than Marty's husband and a few more years years older than me. 

I drive an old van, my cell phone is only two years old because I could not remember where I left the other one (which was ten years old) but it only cost $5.00 (it was on offer)

I shop in a "pile em high sell em cheap " where most of the goods have the instructions in Arabic, and I can't remember the last time I had a vacation.

I have this in common with a lot of Forum members.

(Except for the forgetting where I left my cell phone thing- that's just me, I think)

We go without willingly so that - here's a thought- we can pay Vets bills.

I despair, I truly, truly do.


----------



## CandyB

Horses, people, horses. Can we PLEASE just concentrate on the horses? :no:


----------



## ChrystalPaths

My prayers are with the Moore's.


----------



## Danielle_E.

My understanding is these horses can't leave the state without a coggins, am I correct. So if you want to offer to purchase one and are out of state or out of the US. this is a problem at this point? Also, did Ginni bring a trailer down?


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Wow... I guess this whole thing leaves me confused but I am very glad that some of those saw more then just the most amazing , caring loving wonderful old man who just loves his horses and provides for them and takes care of them just got in a bit over his head.

I am glad for the sake of the horses (I for one am not forgetting the pictures I saw nor the description of that poor gelding who if you all remember supposedly a vet saw and said it was cancer but didnt somehow see the MAGGOTS living inside of his sheath and tip of his penis.)

I am glad someone had the guts to FINALLY do something

I am glad that his neighbors who have not a bad thing to say about him say they now will hopefully step up and ensure no more animals starve in there own backyard.

Yes he is selling a few and yes he was selling them before however he was still breeding them to replace the sold horses as well, Yes he got rid of some however I remember reading a few pages back that the state vet recommended (told him) to drastically reduce his herd

I am sure those who know him love him and think he is wonderful and that he is incapable of doing what he did to those horses by letting them become walking skeletons.. (be it 10 or 100) one is to many!

But to somehow make him out to be the victim in all of this - the poor harassed man who has no money to take care of himself or his animals well just truly boggles my mind

Bottom line I hope all those "friends" of his those that feel he is loving and caring and truly know him to be such make the effort to ensure THEY are the ones to help him be it with money , or physical labor or whatever he needs beyond the next couple of weeks once all the media attention and the rescue organizations are off to the next farm to help more starving and neglected (but well loved) animals


----------



## Buckskin gal

".......... he has to make some $$ to help pay for the feed for the rest of them."

So you do know that Vern is poor and needs this money to feed the rest of his horses? IF this is a fact I thank you for saying so because it does cause my feelings to be a little differently. We do wonder about how this came about and I don't think we are wrong to want to know the facts. IF Vern has been poor but still continued to build a herd than he probably does need help in more ways than one. Just keep in mind WE CARE about living creatures who do not have a voice and that can't be so wrong either. Mary



littlehorses said:


> I think Mr. Trembly has proven he cares, he turned over 11 horses that needed the most help........he didn't even have to do that, but he did. He has also sold a few as well, This man is trying, and none of you know him, so as my mother always said if you have nothing to say or offer that is nice and helpful, keep your mouth closed! This man has had a picture painted that I think is way worse than the situation. YES, he has some horses that needed more help than he could give them, and I know he has tried. His horses where not without water, there is a pond on the property. I have spoke to neighbors that are helping him now, and they have not said 1 bad word about him. This is very hard on him emotionally. If he wants to sell the rest to get his numbers down, then good for him, he has to make some $$ to help pay for the feed for the rest of them. And as long as the vets and the sheriff have not found any reason to bring charges I think people should lay off for the time being to let him try and do what he needs to do. If you want to buy some horses, then let him know and check them out. He was trying to sell some when this all happened, don't forget that. He doesn't have the internet to help him sell, he doesn't even have a home phone. So step back and think about your comments BEFORE you make them. This man has never ran anyone away and even invited people in after knowing what was being said about him. Give him a chance to make things right. I think people get overwhelmed sometimes and don't realize they need help, now that he is realizing he needs to reduce his numbers, let him try. I guess if you still think he is so bad, then you need to quit yapping, and go to Uniontown and meet him and see for yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> And see the horses for yourself. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Yes, please, those that are coming here defending him to the 9s, you are forgetting the ones that have been removed. There was a problem, it never should have got to this. Because he let it get to this point without getting active veterinary care, I am not saying he didn't speak to a vet, I am saying there was no intervention done by a vet, especially in the case of the one with the infected penis. What I see is an elderly gentlemen who made some bad choices in not doing something earlier. It tells me that he in not capable of looking after the amount of minis he had. He should have been spending alot of time each day tending to their needs, feed/water, etc. Now hopefully he will reduce by ALOT or things will not get better and we will have to go through this all over again and that would make him, the sheriff not look too darn good. We are going to "trust" that his word, the sheriff's word will be good but I for one will be the first one to scream and yell if it ever gets to this point again. Because all along this was about the welfare of the horses!!!! Yes horses are livestock and everyone looks after their animals differently BUT we can all agree that you shouldn't have them if you can't give them the basics, food/water, necessary vet intervention when needed, yearly vacinnations. All the love in the world will NOT supply that unfortunately. Dedication, time, sweat and the dollars to do it will. I am sorry but you will not convince me that he is the "vicitim". If he is portrayed as the "victim" by the actions we had to take it's becaues he "victimized" some of the animals in his care. The ones that were immediately removed were done so for a reason, otherwise they would have been seized, that I am positive. He did the correct thing for them and for himself or things could have been much different and more could have been removed by being seized and then he would have had no choice whatsoever.

An added note - the grey (stallion) that was pictured - who wasn't removed I found out today - I am sorry but he certainly is not the picture of health either. So there are more than likely quite a few left that have an upward battle to regain their full health. That will take more than just money. Time will tell if this will happen or if the "slide" will happen again. I am willing to hold judgement until that time.


----------



## Marilyn SE MN

Pre-judgement without facts is wrong. Judgement with facts that can be proven is necessary for a society

to even consider what is an ethically acceptable action.

Consider the following----

"Whenever an animal is somehow forced into the service of men, every one of us must be concerned for any suffering it bears on that account. No one of us may permit any preventable pain to be inflicted, even though the responsibility for that pain is not ours. No one may appease his conscience by thinking that he would be interfering in something that does not concern him. No one may shut his eyes and think the pain, which is therefore not visible to him, is non-existent."

-- Albert Schweitzer --


----------



## Buckskin gal

:aktion033: :aktion033: And Albert knew what he was speaking about. Thanks for posting that.




:



Marilyn SE MN said:


> Pre-judgement without facts is wrong. Judgement with facts that can be proven is necessary for a society
> 
> to even consider what is an ethically acceptable action.
> 
> Consider the following----
> 
> "Whenever an animal is somehow forced into the service of men, every one of us must be concerned for any suffering it bears on that account. No one of us may permit any preventable pain to be inflicted, even though the responsibility for that pain is not ours. No one may appease his conscience by thinking that he would be interfering in something that does not concern him. No one may shut his eyes and think the pain, which is therefore not visible to him, is non-existent."
> 
> -- Albert Schweitzer --


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Ok Sheila, let's see how this goes. Perhaps others can put their heart felt thoughts into copies of this or something like this and then send to to all of the news casts, officials and publicity places they sent the original alarm letters and emails to. If you sent one out - you need to repeat the process with a positive update now.

Press Release

In Uniontown Kansas a near disaster was averted by compassionate horses lovers raising an alarm and then coming to the rescue of a man and his too many miniature horses. On September 17 a cry for help was issued by Chances Miniature Horse Rescue when it was notified of the plight of nearly 100 miniatures horses severely undernourished and in visibly poor condition. Through the joint efforts of caring Kansas citizens, Southern Winds Equine Rescue and Recovery Center, Chances Miniature Horse Rescue, Windingroad Rescue, Kansas Miniature Horse Club and numerous other groups 16 horses in the worst condition have been voluntarily surrendered by owner Vernon Trembly. Trembly, 71, has devoted his life to his herd of miniature horses and found himself unable to provide the care needed to keep his beloved animals healthy. The local sheriff had a Kansas State University veterinarian examine the balance of the herd and announced that they were no in imminent danger. Trembly has been told that he must reduce the number of animals he owns and clean all of the debris from his property. Donations of money, services, feed, medicine, equipment and support items have come to the rescue groups from around the world to help the Trembly minis. Work days are being organized for Saturday, October 13 and October 27 to assist in cleaning up the property for the safety of the animals and to haul in hay and feed to assist the elderly man. Victor McMullen of Southern Winds Rescue is organizing a schedule for regular visits to assist in the care of the animals. Virigina St. Pierre of Chances Miniature Horse Rescue is working to indntify buyers and foster homes to assist Trembly in reducing the size of his herd. Local miniature horse lovers have offered to provide mare care for his pregnant mares so they may safely give birth to healthy foals. On a sad note, a Kansas man who rescued several of the miniatures horses suffered a heart attack and has had to undergo heart bypass surgery early this morning. Offers for purchase of his excessive herd are flowing from around the world. Rather than stripping Trembly of his life long companions, the miniature horse community is coming to his aid. Updates and photos to follow.

How about something about where to go to provide donations and help?

IF YOU SENT EMAILS, FAXES, LETTER OR MADE CALLS TO NEWS OUTLETS, PUBLIC OFFICIALS AND OTHER PUBLICITY OUTLETS, PLEASE PROVIDE A POSITIVE FOLLOW TO EVERYONE YOU CONTACTED.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I also wanted to say thank you to Ronni who first brought this to the forefront, bless you for not turning a blind eye and seeking out CMHR. It seems those that lived around him, friends that saw him often, they didn't have the guts to do so. This situation is NOT something that hapened overnight folks. It took quite a bit of time to get to this so if you DID see this and didn't do anything about it, a simple phone call, SHAME ON YOU because you enabled this to continue to this point. This need not have gone this far and Ginni THANK YOU for caring enough for driving out there multiple times and checking things out. Without that, and without the pressure from you, the CMHR, NOTHING WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE and I am sure some horses would have perished by winter. Think about that, those of you who are coming here and making HIM into the victim. I for one am glad this happened, that Ronni reported, that Ginni stepped up, that the public got involved, if not neither the horses nor Mr. Trembly would be getting the help they ALL need, human and animals. You know what they say, sometimes it has to hurt before it gets better. There has been enough hurt!!! But by jumping jeppers it had better stop for the remaining horses still in his care. They can't go to the feed store themselves and pay for it, they can't call the vet when they are hurting so bad, they depend on us humans!! If you don't have the money to do this, whether it be own horses, cats, dogs, whatever THAN DON'T OWN THEM!

Yes Vicki, I already sent a fax to the Sheriff today and to the DA and to the Governor. I have no problem with this story except I truly pray, that no more mares will be bred and bring numbers back up! I can see the ones that are in foal now, but please stop this insanity if numbers are not drastically reduced. That part just blows my mind and on that note. I am totally done. I also will not donate to help pay for feed for the ones in his care because if he can't provide the feed himself than he can't afford to keep them!!! If people do that, that is enabling because he will have to now rely on ongoing donations to feed the remaining horses. I would donate to purchase some and help him reduce his herd but I guess I am a bad person for not wanting to enable him in keeping as many as he can because of that. .God help the horses.


----------



## sre-showtime

removed


----------



## Mona

I also will not be donating to any feed or vet care for the horses left behind. I feel terrible for saying so (and especially for doing so) but I just don't think it is right. If we start to support his herd, then WHY would he *ever* see there to be a problem? We would all be paying for feed and vet and farrier and dentist, and his horses, in time, would once again all be looking nice and healthy, and when the support stops(which it will, as people won't do it forever) again, the horses will suffer and we will be right back to where we started. I have NO problems at all with him selling his horses or with supporting CMHR for the care in the ones that were released into foster homes in their care, but I just won't pay to build this man's herd up, only to see the same thing happen again somewhere doen the road. :no:


----------



## shelia

I think your letter is great! It shows that the rescue groups did what had to be done to help the horses. It does not deny the situation was dire. Since the courts have no intentions of bringing Mr. Trembly up on charges we have to trust there decision. I think it shows what rescue groups are really meant to be. Caring, loving people who will do whatever is necessary to help the animals, even if it means setting the feelings and pride aside. Yes it did take the whole world to get this little town and Mr. Trembly to let go. It shows that there are a lot of caring people out there who will help and not judge.

As for the other post about the neighbors who saw what was happening and did nothing. Maybe they just didn't know who to call. They now know about these rescue groups and so do a lot of other people around the world. We just want to make sure that people WILL call when they see something and not be afraid of what might happen if they do.

Shelia B.


----------



## shelia

I believe the people who are very against helping Mr. Trembly have every right to feel that way. We will all do what we can for what we believe is the best for the horses. I don't believe any of the donations from the resuce groups will go to help Mr. Trembly. It appears to be a separate issue, but you should check just to be sure. Helping Mr. Trembly will be the people who want to to that and believe this will also help the rest of the horses in his care. I want to help the horses whether they are left in his care or not. I may find later that he took advantage of this help, but I will sleep better knowing that I did something for those left behind. I will trust the neighbors and people to keep an eye on the situation and not let it get out of hand. That's all I can do. (Just one little Starfish)

Shelia


----------



## Marty

UPDATE FROM VIRGINA:

NINE MORE HORSES HAVE BEEN RE-HOMED!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

7 Stallions and 2 babies have been purchased today.

One of our forum members bought two stallions and she can tell you all about that if she wants to, (congratulations and thank you)

and the others were purchased by the Kansas Mini Horse Club.

Ginny says that she could have never gotten those horses out of there today if it was not for them. She said that one of those horses in this group was the white stallion that was down. That the people of Kansas Mini Horse Club is AMAZING!!!!!! She could not say enough good things about them. She said they brought pictures of them driving and Mr. T had pictures of him driving and they talked and talked about it and he loved it. (I'm gonna cry now dang it). And get this: Their plans are once the horses are in good shape, they are going to be taught to DRIVE in parades!!!!!!!!! YAY !!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Ginny wants everyone to know that slowly but surely Mr. T is finally coming around to realize some of his errors. She thinks she has really gotten through to him but its been difficult.




:



:



:

She has basically been following him around out there like a puppy and they have been talking a lot. She said wherever he goes, she goes. He moves stuff from here to there and she goes with it. He feeds and she walks along and goes too. She is very confident that she is reaching him on some levels, but it is still hard for him to see what we see.

She wants everyone to know that he has been nothing but a complete gentleman to her and every single person since she has been there. And after spending two days with this man, she feels he is in fact knowledgable of horses and quite the likeable person once you have been around him.

Ginny said that trying to get horses away from him is very difficult. Very hard. He knows each one and has names for them and he is terribly reluctant each time they talk about selling off more, but he knows he has to get his numbers down. She said he explains over and over this was his life's work, and he had this to show for what his life was all about and he wants people to acknowledge that and know they are worth something. She again does not feel he is without personal funds, and she again feels he is not all about the money at all. * She said he is footing the bill for all his own feed and hay.* She said it is remarkable to watch, that these little minis simply love this man; that they follow him around everywhere he goes.



:



:



: (Now I'm really caving).



:




:



:

She feels she has established a good repoire with Mr. T and is going back on Saturday and also on Sunday to try and secure more horses somehow. She said that is getting more and more difficult each time, but will keep on it. And on Sunday Victor McMillons horse group moves in will be there to help move junk and she thinks possibly they will be building shelters. :488: :488: :488: ( OH PLEASE give them shelters). She said she thinks Victor can help her get more horses out. And she is then going to hang out with them a while and see what exactly the plan is. She said Victor's group will continue to moniter this whole thing in a big way, and not let it get away and out of control. And that he may be able to get even more horses out of there as well.

Oh, and a particular little very pregnant mare I had my eyes on that I was worried to death was ready to foal any second is a gelding.



:

Ginny has gone to get herself some Mexican food tonite and have a beer!



:

There are 73 minis left.


----------



## dgrminis

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Mona

:aktion033: What an uplifting update!! THANK YOU! He sure does sound like a dear, sweet man, it is just too bad that he cannot see things as they really are. :no: Maybe in time, the more the rescues/people work there with him and spend time with him, he will be more apt to let more go. Thank you Mr. Trembly for allowing as many as you have thus far, go to new homes.


----------



## windingroad

shelia said:


> I believe the people who are very against helping Mr. Trembly have every right to feel that way. We will all do what we can for what we believe is the best for the horses. I don't believe any of the donations from the resuce groups will go to help Mr. Trembly. It appears to be a separate issue, but you should check just to be sure. Helping Mr. Trembly will be the people who want to to that and believe this will also help the rest of the horses in his care. I want to help the horses whether they are left in his care or not. I may find later that he took advantage of this help, but I will sleep better knowing that I did something for those left behind. I will trust the neighbors and people to keep an eye on the situation and not let it get out of hand. That's all I can do. (Just one little Starfish)
> 
> Shelia


Bless you and the starfish you help. I'm going back Sunday--to help clean up (with others), and donated hay and Equine Senior.


----------



## Marty

Mona I think that this man has had so many people there sitting down calmly talking with him not at him and showing him pictures and things, he is beginning to come around. That is my hope anyhow. I do not believe from speaking to Ginny that he is just being stubborn at all. He simply thinks differently than we do and trying to change a mans ways is very difficult as we women know! Little pun there but you know what I mean. "Teaching an old dog new tricks" so to speak at 70 years old.........ain't easy.

If we were taught one way and lived one way all our lives and suddenly found out we have been wrong this entire time well........ Letting go is what is killing him though according to Ginny and that part is just tearing me up so bad my eyes are wet again


----------



## LindaB

Marty said:


> Can someone please tell me how a horse can get maggots up in his D__K holder? :smileypuke:
> 
> I swear I cannot figure that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> :


*Sorry but a little graphic here:*

I might be able to put some insight to your question. Last fall we had a cow deliver out in the field, and she had prolapsed. Meaning her urterus had came out with the calf ( making it inside out, hanging outside of her). The coytoes had gotten to her heffer. They had bitten half of the baby's tail off and from hunger after a couple of hours, she took off into the herd and the cow stayed in the woods. I saw a baby trying to nurse on others and knew she had a mother somewhere in trouble. We found her and had the Vet come out and push the urterus back in sew the cow up and I brought the baby inside and took over being the mother. (again) The mother died the next day.

After a few days I noticed maggots on her tail and had gone into the vaginal area. I too had to clean her and I won't go into more details, but to answer your question, just a small scratch or open wound will attract flys and it's so easy to get a major problem started.

Probably in the begining of his problem the horse was drawing his penis up, spreading the maggots inside, and then it all went down hill from there. They spread quickly.

I hope you can understand now how easily these kind of things can happen.


----------



## Mona

Marty said:


> I do not believe from speaking to Ginny that he is just being stubborn at all. He simply thinks differently than we do and trying to change a mans ways is very difficult as we women know!


No, I never thought it was due to his being stubborn at all. I was totally understanding that it was just due to his not seeing things the way others see them.


----------



## Marty

Probably not the best choice of words just doing the best I can been sleep deprevation does that to me



:


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]Marty, you showered yet?? LOL...



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Your update was great! :aktion033: Thank you



: [/SIZE]


----------



## DrivinTime

Excellent news! Thank you, Marty.

Ginny, you and and all the GREAT folks who have been working with Mr. Trembly have my utmost respect - I am in awe of your kindness, professionalism - and stamina! I would love to meet all of you in person some day .

I would like to extend my best wishes to Mr. Trembly, as well, for being gracious and open to new ideas in a situation that must be extremely difficult for him.

As for you all, my fellow forum participants, I feel I have stumbled upon a new and wonderful place, where my horse-craziness is accepted - even expected! Virtual hugs to you all, and thank you again for all the interesting, useful, and fun stuff you have taught me here. <sniff!>

Good night, all!

Lori


----------



## horsehug

I am very glad you all are seeing him the way I did and do, and said he was all along.

I was floored when there was talk of rounding up "wild" horses. I said they came when he called them and LOVED him.

And OF COURSE they all have names and he knows each one of them.

Sorry....... It just hurts that no one believed "me" when I tried to explain all of this again and again.

But I am still glad you finally see it.

Susan O.


----------



## AppyLover2

Update from the trenches today. But first let me say I'm expressing my personal views. I didn't know Vern before today but after being in his pasture with he and his horses and Ginny and several other people today, these are my impressions. It's been a long day and I don't intend to get into a dissing contest with anyone who doesn't agree with my opinion. It is after all MY opinion.

First, like Marty said a total of 13 horses were moved today. The 3 geldings and the baby that weren't picked up before; plus an adorable buckskin foal that everybody had their eye on. He was sold while I was still walking around, but I had spotted him already. Trailer #1 pulled out with those 4 horses loaded.

The ladies from the Kansas Mini Club started talking with Vern and he agreed to let them take 4. While they were rounding their 4 up, I offfered to take one. He agreed. They asked for another, again he agreed. Then I got a second one. Total of 7 on that trailer plus another foal. I don't think there are any more foals there. Two of todays foals and the 7 stallions were purchased at a reasonable price. While we were picking them out we were trying to take those who looked the worst. I think we were successful.

One of my first reactions was that it wasn't as crowded with junk vehicles as I thought it would be. The photos we saw showed them all lined up; which they are. They aren't scattered all over the place like I expected to see them. There was a lot of open, uncluttered pasture. There was manure in the pasture - it hadn't all been eaten like had been speculated about. Yes there is junk. Yes there are things there I wouldn't leave in my pasture; but it isn't my pasture. If people are going out to help him clean things up for the safety of the horses I say good for them!

There were 2 round bales the horses were feeding on. I saw salt and mineral blocks available to them.

When I first got there I talked for several minutes with Vern. As Ginny said he's quite polite. Let's face it, he could be standing at the gate with a shotgun and telling all of us to get the heck off his property. He isn't doing that. He's friendly, he's reasonable, he's totally overwhelmed and, as much as he hates it, he's trying to comply with the order to reduce his herd.

The reporter from Fox4 got there at the same time I did. I don't think Vern was expecting them, but I saw that he was giving them an interview. I guess they aired something again this evening. At one time there were about 14 people milling around. That's enough to drive anybody nuts. I certainly wouldn't be very happy about 14 unexpected guests tromping all over my pasture.

After the first trailer left and we started talking with Vern about taking more horses Sheriff Coleman and Deputy Grey arrived. Both friendly, straight-forward men, not ogres. Sheriff Coleman urged us several times to "keep dealing" "keep talking" with Vern. He recognized that Vern was responding to us and horses were being moved. Part of his goal is to see the numbers go down. Nice men. I enjoyed meeting them both.

I took lots of pictures, but it will probably be tomorrow before I get them posted. All in all I enjoyed the day. It was definitely worth the 8 hour drive.


----------



## skylineminis

littlehorses said:


> I think Mr. Trembly has proven he cares, he turned over 11 horses that needed the most help........he didn't even have to do that, but he did. He has also sold a few as well, This man is trying, and none of you know him, so as my mother always said if you have nothing to say or offer that is nice and helpful, keep your mouth closed! This man has had a picture painted that I think is way worse than the situation. YES, he has some horses that needed more help than he could give them, and I know he has tried. His horses where not without water, there is a pond on the property. I have spoke to neighbors that are helping him now, and they have not said 1 bad word about him. This is very hard on him emotionally. If he wants to sell the rest to get his numbers down, then good for him, he has to make some $$ to help pay for the feed for the rest of them. And as long as the vets and the sheriff have not found any reason to bring charges I think people should lay off for the time being to let him try and do what he needs to do. If you want to buy some horses, then let him know and check them out. He was trying to sell some when this all happened, don't forget that. He doesn't have the internet to help him sell, he doesn't even have a home phone. So step back and think about your comments BEFORE you make them. This man has never ran anyone away and even invited people in after knowing what was being said about him. Give him a chance to make things right. I think people get overwhelmed sometimes and don't realize they need help, now that he is realizing he needs to reduce his numbers, let him try. I guess if you still think he is so bad, then you need to quit yapping, and go to Uniontown and meet him and see for yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> And see the horses for yourself. Thank you for your time.



I agree with you, Littlehorses. It is so easy to judge what you don't know about.

I see nothing wrong with people helping an older man clean his property up. It used to be done back when people cared about each other. Neighbors helped neighbors when neighbors needed help, and they didn't want money in return. It's called "compassion and the right thing to do", which seems to have been taken out of the Dictionary or is no longer bred into the human race. With all the, "I want,I want" and the "that's mine, that's mine", most have forgotten what being a human is about. Again, the "All mighty dollar" wins in the end. Screw the person that needs help.


----------



## Reijel's Mom

shelia said:


> As for the other post about the neighbors who saw what was happening and did nothing. Maybe they just didn't know who to call. They now know about these rescue groups and so do a lot of other people around the world. We just want to make sure that people WILL call when they see something and not be afraid of what might happen if they do.
> 
> Shelia B.


I also want to mention that maybe these neighbors DID call and nothing was done. There is a woman in my county who is, from all appearances, what most would call an animal hoarder. Two times her numbers of dogs and cats (and one severely foundered pony the first time) have gotten out of control and 2 times my rescue group, with the support of the sheriff, have gone in to take animals. But EVERYone tells us that nothing more can be done than that, that she is not breaking any laws. And the last time I went out there (after 2 seizures, mind you) to take photos at the request of a neighbor who isn't happy with the situation (NONE of them are, all have complained) - there were over 15 adult dogs visible (and a pack howling and barking inside the camper from the sounds of it) and several wormy puppies in a fenced in area off the woman's camper where she lives, with junk all around and no electricity or water. I should also mention that during the first seizure her relatively new house was condemned because she had let the animals take over the house and it was feet deep in feces, and she was living outside in the camper. Both seizures have made our local papers, we have talked with the county attorney, and we have alerted larger organizations around us. We have tried all the angles with health risks, etc. But guess how far we have gotten - in my opinion, nowhere!

The neighbor of the woman told me that I could park at his house any time in order to continue to attempt to gather evidence.

So neighbors do sometimes care, but sometimes I guess it takes a bazillion people calling/faxing/e-mailing everyone who they think can make a difference.

I would bet that anyone else on here that reads this and has had ongoing involvment with rescue has had similar experience. It's a sad truth to our system. So I continue to say, GREAT JOB EVERYONE - this really would NOT have occured without you!


----------



## Buckskin gal

Thank you for your report and opinion of what you saw. I have been wondering if the stallions were running with the mares or were all the stallions separate? JUst a yes or no would be fine because I do understand you have had a long exhausting day. Thanks, Mary



AppyLover2 said:


> Update from the trenches today. But first let me say I'm expressing my personal views. I didn't know Vern before today but after being in his pasture with he and his horses and Ginny and several other people today, these are my impressions. It's been a long day and I don't intend to get into a dissing contest with anyone who doesn't agree with my opinion. It is after all MY opinion.
> 
> First, like Marty said a total of 13 horses were moved today. The 3 geldings and the baby that weren't picked up before; plus an adorable buckskin foal that everybody had their eye on. He was sold while I was still walking around, but I had spotted him already. Trailer #1 pulled out with those 4 horses loaded.
> 
> The ladies from the Kansas Mini Club started talking with Vern and he agreed to let them take 4. While they were rounding their 4 up, I offfered to take one. He agreed. They asked for another, again he agreed. Then I got a second one. Total of 7 on that trailer plus another foal. I don't think there are any more foals there. Two of todays foals and the 7 stallions were purchased at a reasonable price. While we were picking them out we were trying to take those who looked the worst. I think we were successful.
> 
> One of my first reactions was that it wasn't as crowded with junk vehicles as I thought it would be. The photos we saw showed them all lined up; which they are. They aren't scattered all over the place like I expected to see them. There was a lot of open, uncluttered pasture. There was manure in the pasture - it hadn't all been eaten like had been speculated about. Yes there is junk. Yes there are things there I wouldn't leave in my pasture; but it isn't my pasture. If people are going out to help him clean things up for the safety of the horses I say good for them!
> 
> There were 2 round bales the horses were feeding on. I saw salt and mineral blocks available to them.
> 
> When I first got there I talked for several minutes with Vern. As Ginny said he's quite polite. Let's face it, he could be standing at the gate with a shotgun and telling all of us to get the heck off his property. He isn't doing that. He's friendly, he's reasonable, he's totally overwhelmed and, as much as he hates it, he's trying to comply with the order to reduce his herd.
> 
> The reporter from Fox4 got there at the same time I did. I don't think Vern was expecting them, but I saw that he was giving them an interview. I guess they aired something again this evening. At one time there were about 14 people milling around. That's enough to drive anybody nuts. I certainly wouldn't be very happy about 14 unexpected guests tromping all over my pasture.
> 
> After the first trailer left and we started talking with Vern about taking more horses Sheriff Coleman and Deputy Grey arrived. Both friendly, straight-forward men, not ogres. Sheriff Coleman urged us several times to "keep dealing" "keep talking" with Vern. He recognized that Vern was responding to us and horses were being moved. Part of his goal is to see the numbers go down. Nice men. I enjoyed meeting them both.
> 
> I took lots of pictures, but it will probably be tomorrow before I get them posted. All in all I enjoyed the day. It was definitely worth the 8 hour drive.


----------



## AppyLover2

The stallions were separated from the mares and geldings.


----------



## windingroad

I was told the video had been pulled from YouTube-I just assumed it was true without checking. Can anyone supply me with still photos pulled from there? Not for national broadcast (you probably already know that) but there is a local fundraiser here and I would like for donors to see who they are helping. As others meet Vern and see his place, I hope it is coming to light this isn't enabling. I already have several big bales of super quality hay donated and bags of Equine Senior for the special needs of older horses. Can anybody help me out here? I'm leaving at ten on Sunday morning. Good things are happening.

Thanks, AppyLover, for sharing your experience. It's not what you expect and impossible to explain unless you've been there.


----------



## Marty

_As for you all, my fellow forum participants, I feel I have stumbled upon a new and wonderful place, where my horse-craziness is accepted - even expected! Virtual hugs to you all, and thank you again for all the interesting, useful, and fun stuff you have taught me here. <sniff!>_



Who was that masked man ???

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

(woman) lol

:worshippy: :worshippy: :worshippy:

Is anyone else starting to feel warm and fuzzy all over ???

:538: :538: :538:


----------



## wyldfyre

Dorrie & Frank said:


> Ok Sheila, let's see how this goes. Perhaps others can put their heart felt thoughts into copies of this or something like this and then send to to all of the news casts, officials and publicity places they sent the original alarm letters and emails to. If you sent one out - you need to repeat the process with a positive update now.
> 
> Press Release
> 
> In Uniontown Kansas a near disaster was averted by compassionate horses lovers


Thank you, Vicki, for this. I publish a small mainly local weekly paper, and a few days ago I did mention to one of the members here that a press release would be wonderful to have to publish. I know the circulation of my paper is very small, but it does help to keep people in my area in touch with the happenings of the rest of the province, country and world.

i would be happy to publish a press release on this whole situation, with permission to the BOD and the author(s) as well. It's not Fox news or CNN, but...it's a starfish.

The paper is also available on the web and will be updated this weekend.

If a press release is provided, I will post the link here in the forum, and I'd also be happy to have a link to the group somewhere in the online version of my paper.

On another note...I do :aktion033: all the people who have spent the time, effort, emotions and yes, personal funds in order to see this project come to fruition. We are but members of an online community, viewed by a vast amount of people as ephemeral: people connecting over phone lines [dang this dial up!] and radio waves, but nonetheless, we ARE a community, and people working together for the benefit of the community and its surroundings, to me, is the very essence of humanity.

Please feel free to PM me and let me know if I can be of help with a public press release.

Thanks.


----------



## greenacreswv

A veterinarian from Kansas State University was there yesterday. I don't know ifhis report willl be released or not. Mr. Trembly showed me the report from Doctor Gray and it did not do him any favors. The K-State vet is absolutely the best we could have hoped for.

This deal is not going to go away. Yes, there will be follow-up. Kansas rescues will monitor it, as well as the Sheriff's department. (They are NOT the bad guys depicted in earlier posts. Lots of miscommunication took place. They had a lot to deal with in additon to their regular duties.)For what they've been through, too, you can bet they don't want a repeat. Vern has some great friends who will continue to help him. They have made recommendations to him, just like Ginny, and always hit a brick wall. I wish I had gotten their number. I know they would help, but as close an eye as their keeping on things, I'll bet they'll be there.

THANKS for this information. Now that it's late on Friday, and all the other news has been posted, I (and so many others, I'm sure) am breathing a big sigh of relief. You know what? I bet Mr. Trembly is, too. Hope Ginny and the others will make a little more headway on Saturday and Sunday and help more of these little guys find new homes.

Bless you all for what you have done and for sharing the good news today. More prayers for healing for the Moores, Mr. Trembly, and the minis and their fosters.

Faith


----------



## HGFarm

Thanks for the awesome update Marty. I am so glad that a few more horses will have a chance at life!!


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

OK So ya'll know - real lawyers aren't supposed to cry. You make me so proud and so happy to be counted in your ranks. Great work!!!! I did screw up the date for this weekend - it is Sunday not Saturday - I'm in trial next week and have a conflict on the 28th or I'd be there for the fun on the 27th and this Sunday. Please make all the changes or corrections you can before sending out the press release and celebrate the love of these little horses. I agree with Mona the money doen't need to go to letting him keep horses but it sure needs to go to foster homes and rescuers for expenses. Thanks guys.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Thank you for helping us keep a sense of balance with your advice.




: I do hope Vern is thankful for all the buyers stepping up to give these minis some good homes and to the foster homes for taking his sickest and treating them. He does have to part with them because of being so over the number he is supposed to have. So much better for them than taking them to an auction where who knows what would have been their fate. I hope in time Vern will realize that love does mean letting go when need be. Mary



Dorrie & Frank said:


> OK So ya'll know - real lawyers aren't supposed to cry. You make me so proud and so happy to be counted in your ranks. Great work!!!! I did screw up the date for this weekend - it is Sunday not Saturday - I'm in trial next week and have a conflict on the 28th or I'd be there for the fun on the 27th and this Sunday. Please make all the changes or corrections you can before sending out the press release and celebrate the love of these little horses. I agree with Mona the money doen't need to go to letting him keep horses but it sure needs to go to foster homes and rescuers for expenses. Thanks guys.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

so am I understanding here that he has been paid for all the 13 or 17 (have to look back and see the numbers) of horses that have left?

IN essence he has sold them all to the rescues and fosters and private parties able to step up?

even at a couple hundred a peice that should add up to a pretty penny to enable him to purchase feed and help pay for vet care at least.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Lisa, My understanding is he gave the first ones to the rescues and they were placed in foster homes but there are others that he sold to people who offered to buy them.



Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> so am I understanding here that he has been paid for all the 13 or 17 (have to look back and see the numbers) of horses that have left?
> 
> IN essence he has sold them all to the rescues and fosters and private parties able to step up?
> 
> even at a couple hundred a peice that should add up to a pretty penny to enable him to purchase feed and help pay for vet care at least.


----------



## Tnkrtoy

This is going to be long. Thoughts from an on the scene male person. Fire extinguisher by my side.

First thank you Shannon for our visit Fri. Morning.

Ginny, nice to talk to you although nothing in depth.

Appylover2, thought that was you from your post that you were headed to Uniontown, thanks for being there even though I didn't get to meet you.

Girls from KMHC way to go. We have the greatest club.

Okay here goes from Mike AKA TNKRTOY.

I am really ashamed of the negative comments towards Mr. Trembly that I have made on this forum and others. Like others that have been on site I saw what I would say is a majority of the horses aren't that bad body condition wise. The big issue I saw was need of farrier care and probably dental attention. Yes I know the worst have left and the ones that left today were in pretty bad condition. One gelding was not real bad looking and pretty easy to handle. The other two geldings were pretty hard to catch as they probably haven't been handled much. I still have the smell of the foals on me from carrying the one to the back of the van. They are so cute. I work on Friday nights so I had to leave around 1:00PM so I am not sure what other ones left today. I will go to see them today (Sat) or Sunday if okay with Sharon Lewis-White. The club girls did bring pictures of their driving horses. Let me tell you that all of the ladies from KMHC drive and are good at it, so they have good conversation material for Mr. Trembly. I understand from my wife, she had talked to Marsha that was there that they got this little mare that was Mr. Trembly's main ambassador. Anyone would like to have her. The wife says get her from Sharron, but alas we just got three yearling fillys about 3 weeks ago. You never know though.

Here are some of my observations.

As I looked into Mr. Trembly's eyes I saw pain. Pain of loosing your best friends in life. He really needs much more downsizing, but my opinion is that he could manage a few with out breeding. I would say up to ten or so. I have a feeling that he either doesn't have family or they are not close. He really seems like a gentle man and was very polite. That was mentioned above about the number of people wandering his place. I took still and video camera but left them in my truck because of the number of minglers. I decided to leave them after talking with Ginny. I felt the cameras might make a negative out of the situtation. I wanted to try to get a water sample to have analized from his pond. My opinion is that the pond may be a place where the horses may be getting the mentioned parasites.

Mr. Trembly fits the posted Mayo Clinic definition of a Horder. He could probably use some therapy for this condition. From the Mayo description I do have some hording instincts.

The trash is a real hazzard, but it sounds like that will be fixed.

Winter is still going to be a bad situtation. I just hope the weak horse are gone by then. We do not have fancy barns, but we do have run in barns and I can look out when it's snowing, raining, sleeting etc. and my horses are enjoying the weather not in their shelters. I would really like to get FFA, Woodworking classed involved in building shelters. Just don't know where the materials would come from.

It would be nice to have electricity on the place and tank heaters.

Questons for thought.

Have you ever had to take the keys of you parents car away. I haven't but I know how difficult that can be.

Have you ever had to put a parent in a rest home, assisted living facility etc. They may think they are fine at home.

I have seen the pain of my dad getting rid of his dairy cows. He talked about them until his death. As hard as dairying is it was his life long body of work. He had one son that wanted off the farm and years later realized that farm life is tough but rewarding.

I don't think I need to explain my point, but these horses have been a major part of his life and he is going through a life changing experience now.

I don't mind him selling his horses. My feeling is that he would not go buy new horses. I would say every horse on his place was raised by him and he probably doesn't want other peoples horses.

Any help either sweat or helping provide for his horses is for the horses not Mr. Trembly. For the horses.

I am almost done for anyone that has made it this far.

The first trailer load, Joan's trailer, made it to Ottawa, Ks. about an hour and she had transmission troubles. A call to Sharon brought help. I think that Janet S. one of the KMHC ladies took her truck to get the trailer and get the horses to foster care.

Can you all see that I am proud of the Kansas Miniature Horse Club (KMHC) We are small but mighty.

Later,

Mike


----------



## EMB

I agree with you, Littlehorses. It is so easy to judge what you don't know about.

I see nothing wrong with people helping an older man clean his property up. It used to be done back when people cared about each other. Neighbors helped neighbors when neighbors needed help, and they didn't want money in return. It's called "compassion and the right thing to do", which seems to have been taken out of the Dictionary or is no longer bred into the human race. With all the, "I want,I want" and the "that's mine, that's mine", most have forgotten what being a human is about. Again, the "All mighty dollar" wins in the end. Screw the person that needs help.



You are so right! :aktion033: That's what makes the world go around when all is said and done. Three times this week I have had folks step up and do three major jobs for me and my little horses. These were things I really wouldn't have been able to do on my own and just wouldn't have been done. They knew what was on my "wish list" and in each case it was done quickly and efficiently with all the right heavy equipment. The coming winter will be much easier for me and way more comfortable( I think, but they probably won't really notice to be honest) for the girls.

This morning I took some home canning to one of these folks as a little thank you. He said,"It was no big deal" to which I replied, "well it was a huge deal for me and the girls". He just simply said, "that's why I did it". So I sat and had coffee and cookies with his wife and him and we talked about their forthcoming 50th anniversary celebration.

That's the sort of thing that Vern is experiencing now and in the days to come. People helping people just because they see a need and they can do it. So simple but so huge.

As a very wise woman put it to me today as she set off on her own helping errand, "you have to walk the walk not just talk the talk." I see a lot of walking starting to happen here and hearts are being opened as a result.


----------



## AppyLover2

Mike I'm sorry I didn't introduce myself yesterday. And I gotta say, after reading your views on things I'd love to give you a hug. It's just so hard for people who haven't been there to understand why our feelings of vindictiveness are so misplaced.

Before I offered to purchase anything I asked Ginny about it. She said "anything we can do to get more out" is ok. That's when my money started changing hands. I didn't overhear it, but I think she and the ladies from KMHC had the same conversation.

To the best of my knowledge, the only horses that have been purchased, are the stallions and the 2 foals that were moved yesterday.

The mares and geldings were loose in the pasture. As you'll see from my pictures most of them were around the round bales. There were a few who hung around where we were or would come up for water. One very friendly little girl (who I think Ginny really liked) we were calling Shadow because she followed our every step. A couple more would let you approach and pet them; a few who would shy away at any move in their direction (to include the 3 foals). One Wendy was calling Candy Apple (I think the name's right) because she liked apple slices but spit out the carrots.

The stallions were definitely not interested in being handled. They were in a pen but it was a round-up. Had they been big horses we wouldn't have been able to load them. As it was, once we got them to the door of the trailer a couple of the ladies would just pick them up to get them started.

Pictures to follow as soon as I get Photobucket to cooperate.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Marty. love, no warm and fuzzies here.

Warm and fuzzy = complacent and that gets nothing down.

There is a LONG way to go yet- ALL those horses, maybe, just maybe bar a handful of geldings, need to be got away.

I do NOT want this happening again in the middle of winter.

I would not be happy at all if donated money went anywhere near this man- any money he gets will just go to persuade him he can keep them OK.

It is not a question of money, never has been, it is a question of care.

They were not getting it and, as soon as the spotlight is off, they will no longer get it.

They need to get right down to numbers that can fend for themselves and NOT breed.

I feel NO sympathy for this man at all. sorry all you sympathy hounds, I do not know where you get it from.

If he were living in squalor and needed help for himself and was too proud to ask I would be the first one there.

Dumb animals suffer and you can count me out of the sympathy brigade.


----------



## AppyLover2

A link to all the pictures I took yesterday. http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y49/AppyLover2/

This is the buckskin foal everybody had their eye on.






Here are the horsenappers



:






This is the foal who had been left behind.






One of the stallion pens. We got the sorrel with the flaxen mane from this group.






One of the 2 round bales






Another stallion. This one Vern said had to be kept separated from the others. Loved this guys coloring. Reminded me of Rex Allen's horse Coco. You youngsters won't remember him.






Oops, almost forgot to show you Shadow. She's definitely too thin. Needs grooming bad. But she's very alert and bright eyed.






I think there are about 17 photos in the album if you want to see the rest.


----------



## AppyLover2

The link to yesterdays Fox4 coverage. :new_shocked: I had no idea until I watched it that while I was talking to him, Vern was wearing a microphone and the camera was rolling.

http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/Home/De....1.1&sflg=1

Call us "sympathy hounds" if it makes you feel better. I prefer to think of it as EMpathy. Some of us try to put ourselves in the other persons place rather than above them. If you don't know where we get it from....perhaps you should dig a little deeper.

My SYMpathy is with the horses.


----------



## Mini Mouse

AppyLover, Photo Bucket ask for a password. I would love to see the pictures.


----------



## AppyLover2

Oh shoot! Ok let me try something.

It's telling me to set a guest password, but doesn't tell how to do it. Try KsMinis. If that doesn't work maybe someone can help me.


----------



## BeckyG

> All in all I enjoyed the day. It was definitely worth the 8 hour drive.


I am so glad you made the drive! Sounds like you had a very effective & productive day.

I am so happy you actually Did purchase a couple!! :aktion033:

Thank You for the report and the updated pictures posted.

Now can you do just one more thing… LOL…… :bgrin

Can you make the photobucket pictures accessible??

(It is looking for a PW




)

-Becky

Edit..... I see you are already on top of the the PW thing. Thanks


----------



## EMB

rabbitsfizz said:


> Marty. love, no warm and fuzzies here.
> 
> Warm and fuzzy = complacent and that gets nothing down.
> 
> There is a LONG way to go yet- ALL those horses, maybe, just maybe bar a handful of geldings, need to be got away.
> 
> I do NOT want this happening again in the middle of winter.
> 
> I would not be happy at all if donated money went anywhere near this man- any money he gets will just go to persuade him he can keep them OK.
> 
> It is not a question of money, never has been, it is a question of care.
> 
> They were not getting it and, as soon as the spotlight is off, they will no longer get it.
> 
> They need to get right down to numbers that can fend for themselves and NOT breed.
> 
> I feel NO sympathy for this man at all. sorry all you sympathy hounds, I do not know where you get it from.
> 
> If he were living in squalor and needed help for himself and was too proud to ask I would be the first one there.
> 
> Dumb animals suffer and you can count me out of the sympathy brigade.


*Sympathy hound? It's called compassion and it's called empathy. *

Warm and fuzzy = people caring for other people.

As for where folks are getting "it" from, that answer is simple really. It's love and it's from the heart. Now I really am feeling sympathy. For someone who doesn't understand that very simple how and why.

Try going back and again reading the posts about the love and caring being shown towards those horses AND their owner by folks on the ground there in Uniontown, Try reading about the long term commitments to the man and his horses being made by people like Vic McMullen and his group. When all is said and done the horses that Vern Trembly keeps will probably be as loved and cared for as any animal anywhere. Furthermore, relationships are being built on many levels. Relationships that will be sustained over time by common bonds and hearts. I just can't comprehend a life where I couldn't see or understand that. I will pray that you find that place in your own heart,

Eileen


----------



## sunfire

HGFarm said:


> The vets keep saying that they are blaming a lot of this on worms- has anyone taken a look at the condition of any teeth on any of these, in regards to age AND tooth condition??





windingroad said:


> A veterinarian from Kansas State University was there yesterday. I don't know if his report willl be released or not. Mr. Trembly showed me the report from Doctor Gray and it did not do him any favors. The K-State vet is absolutely the best we could have hoped for.


*I agree, the KSU vet is the absolute best we couldve hoped for... the K-State equine dept is highly regarded here, with top equine specialists. If the attending vet was Dr DeWitt as was stated, he is indeed an Equine specialist, with special focus in preventive medicine programs and advanced equine dental care. He would certainly be most qualified, and tho his report will not be released, an official recommendation to downsize reflects that an accurate evaluation took place. It is too bad the worst 11 were removed before he did his assessment, especially the gelding with the infected sheath.*



windingroad said:


> This deal is not going to go away. Yes, there will be follow-up. Kansas rescues will monitor it, as well as the Sheriff's department. For what they've been through, too, you can bet they don't want a repeat.





Marty said:


> Ginny wants everyone to know that slowly but surely Mr. T is finally coming around to realize some of his errors. She thinks she has really gotten through to him but its been difficult.
> 
> ...on Sunday Victor McMullens horse group moves in and she thinks possibly they will be building shelters. She said she thinks Victor can help her get more horses out. She said Victor's group will continue to moniter this whole thing in a big way, and not let it get away and out of control.


*I also agree here, this has gotten so much news attention now in our area, that MANY people know where he is and he couldnt hide or 'blend in' now even if he wanted to... he will have to improve conditions for whatever size herd eventually remains with him. The news in Wichita has not just aired it once, they have had several stories and updates and aired something on every broadcast 5, 6, 7am, noon, 5, 6, 10pm for several days this week, and I think the other area markets have also. And so many local horse breeders/rescues/clubs have stepped up to offer help the horses and each other, and banded together to befriend him so as to keep trying to make progress and assist him in letting go of more. He seems to be starting to realize the extent of the change thats needed, but will no doubt take time for his mind to accept/adjust to that fact, so further progress may be slow but steady.*



sre-showtime said:


> I certainly hope that in light of their small town being brought to the limelight, the locals themselves will claim the most responsibility and clean up _their_ own backyard.......and maybe this situation can serve as a wake up call
> 
> *Also, in relation, where can a contribution be made that will be used ONLY for the horses now being FOSTERED??? Or can something be sent directly to those people, their vet, or feed store or something??*


*Victor McMullens rescue group SWER is trying to coordinate the local rescue efforts here in KS. He described what they are needing and how they are coordinating feed, transport, foster homes, etc in the news story that aired on KWCH-12 news. You can see the video replay of that news story on their website. Heres the link-- KWCH.com Mini Horse Rescue by SWER - Story and Video replay*

On that same site you can find a link to his rescue's website SWER rescue as well as links to CMHR and the KS Mini Horse Club. Or you can call Victor McMullen at (316) 858-3233 to see what kind of help is needed. They may be inundated with help right now, since it aired on the news here, and may have a bigger need down the road as they try to moniter and make progress over time.



> I also want to mention that maybe neighbors DID call and nothing was done. sometimes I guess it takes a bazillion people calling/faxing/e-mailing everyone who they think can make a difference.
> 
> So I continue to say, GREAT JOB EVERYONE - this really would NOT have occured without you!


*YES, GREAT JOB EVERYONE! I fully agree that it was the 'bazillion' calls/faxes/emails from near, far and even farther, that created enough attention to trigger action... and also get HIS attention, to convince him he DID need to make a drastic change. I think the neighbors may have noticed and tried, officials may have too, but the flood of outpouring (good or bad) was what tipped the balance, got media attention that couldnt be ignored, and helped all involved to get action taken and change accomplished. *

It was the multitude of voices that helped media and officials to respond, and I agree with Vicki, please follow up with thanks to the same people you contacted. I heartily agree, GREAT JOB EVERYONE - this really would NOT have occurred without you! :aktion033:


----------



## Danielle_E.

I have a suggestion for those that have purchased the horses or the rescues that have taken some in. After watching the latest news broadcast and seeing how distraught this man is about releasing, whether by sale or by just letting them go, I think it would help Mr. Trembly very much if the caretakers of the ones that are now off site if they would keep in touch with this man and give him updates, regular updates as to the progress these horses will make. I think it would be the compassionate thing to do in this case, it would perhaps make him feel that he is still "connected" to the ones that have been his care... and it may help him see and understand why this had to happen. It might also help him to realize that he will have to part with more of them also.

Donna, I sent you a p.m. Whoever has the grey stallion that was removed yesterday, could you let me know please. I would like to help.

Thanks


----------



## k9mini2

I just realized this place is only 2 hours from me. If its ok and someone can tell me who to contact or how to get there, I could come and take some (buy them) if Mr Trembly would sell that is. I am not in KS but If Its ok I could go up today or tomorrow. (sorry there are so many posts I haven't read all)


----------



## AppyLover2

K9 - Vern isn't there today. If you want to see him wait until at least tomorrow. If people are there helping clean up he might be in an agreeable mood. I can give you directions if you tell me which direction on 54 you'll be coming from.

Danielle, all the stallions that were moved yesterday were taken by Sharon of KMHC. I'm not too sure any of us know who bought which horse (at least I don't). We were just loading them up as Vern pointed to them. I can tell you that at least 4 of them were grey (or light buckskin).


----------



## k9mini2

Hi Appylover, I would be coming from the east on hwy 54


----------



## AppyLover2

Left on 95th St. Right on Maple. Immediate left on 85thSt. Left on Limestone Road. Farm is on the left. If there hadn't been cars and trailers there yesterday I probably would have driven right past it. Watch for vehicles or the mailbox that says Tremblys Tiny Trails. There's a house across the road but don't expect to see one on his property. If you go please let us know what happens.


----------



## Mona

Yet again I am asking as no one has yet answered this...does anyone know anything about health certificates?? Will the vets now be willing to issue them on any of the remaining horses at this time, for out of state/country movement??

I am so glad the horses are getting help! And that is wonderful of all you folks down that way that will be getting together for the "work days" scheduled! *GREAT TEAM WORK!!! * :aktion033:


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thanks Donna, it the "white" stallion that we first saw in the pen, the first pictures posted. I will contact them and see if they can help me find who has him and I will go from there. Again, thank you.


----------



## Marty

Dani, the white stallion that was down is one of the group that went yestarday.

I think that Shadow is going to make someone a really gorgeous little mare once she gets some meat on her! She's pretty girl.

Thank you Dona for the pictures. I love the "horse knappers" lol so cute

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thanks Marty. I would call but my phone bill as is, is going to be through the roof, ROFL



: . I just sent them an email asking to see about him and offering.... will let you know.

Now, I have my own stuff to look after today, a homeless cat has been dumped here and my cats don't particularly like this guy



: . I guess I will get him neutered and find him a home



:


----------



## chele

I haven't said much, but this has been bugging me so I'll just dive right in.

This is an elderly man that has probably gotten in over his head. He must have realized this, so he decided to sell some. In his attempt to sell some the plight of his horses became public. He has been demonized, ridiculed, belittled and badgered. Through all of this he has remained civil. I commend him for that because should I ever find myself in his position I would lash out at anyone trying to force their will on me, no matter the pretense. Yes, he has starving horses. I can't condone the condition some of his horses were in. He needs help, I agree. But my question is more to the taking his horses away from him.

A lot of time, energy, and money is being put into taking the horses away. Now that he has accepted help, and is attempting to downsize, why must all/most of his horses be taken away? If so many people are willing to donate time and money to taking them, how come nobody is willing to donate time and money to allow him to keep them? Why not work on a "supervison contract" that will allow volunteers to donate their time to help Vern Trembly take care of his mini's instead of removing them all? This man sees these mini's as his life's work. Why do we have to destroy the man to save the mini's? If the mini's are well kept does it really matter by who?

Vern Trembly is not an evil man. He is not an ignorant man. He is an elderly man trying to do more than he realistically can. Why can't we all just help him? Cleaning up his lot is a great idea. Donating shelters is another. For the rescues in the area, would it be possible to use the donated money for the horses care while they stay with Vern? That way money is not sent directly to Vern so we can be sure it will be sent on horse care. (Although I have no doubt that money sent to Vern would be used towards the horses, I am afraid he might not accept it) Enlist the aid of neighbors if they are willing, make weekly visits or whatever is necessary to help Vern with his horses. I know the first knee jerk response is to take them away and put them in a safe place. Why can't we make where they are a safe place?

I implore you all to think about this a bit. The horse industry is in serious trouble. We have too many horses, the market is in serious decline, hay is expensive and we have had vast droughts. There is going to be a time when the rescues will all be full. I myself have two horses and can not have any more without overextending myself which could put my horses in jeopardy. What are we going to do when we are all in this same predicament? Shouldn't we be looking for other solutions?


----------



## Marty

Today is a new day!

Just think, a week ago these little horses had nothing and look at them now! YAY!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Yes I am beginning to feel warm and fuzzy all over because they now have hope and a future and a life. They are eating, drinking, seeing vets and farriers, let's get happy for them. :risa8: That is all any of us ever wanted.

And let's get happy for Mr. T too! He has made some new friends that are going to stick by him. He's coming along in his thinking now, even though it's slow, but hey, this is a brand new start for him too. If he was alone, he is not anymore. I said before I don't wish him any ill-will and I do feel he doesn't need all of these horses, but the ones that are left behind now have a chance at a whole new "Lil beginning"

From the words of John Lennon

_ "I get by with a little help from my friends, I'm going to try with a little help from my friends"_

Smart man John Lennon.



:

I have been MADD out of compassion for the little horses yes and I realize we are not out of the woods, but I can also see the improvements right now and for that I am so grateful to the beautiful people. One step at a time; one day at a time, all will be warm and fuzzy I can see it coming.

So today, let's all try to calm down and count the blessings we have seen going on.



:



:



:

Maybe it's time for a healing for us here behind the screen.


----------



## HGFarm

Ok Mike, I jumped on here first thing this morning and am bawling. In reply to your thoughts about 'have you ever...' yes, yes and yes.

I am pleased with the way things are going and wish I could make a road trip! Keep it up you guys!!


----------



## Jacquee'

What a terrific development, and it is just great to see people coming together to help the horses. And the best part is, Vern should have a bunch of new friends now who can stop by, have a cup of coffee and take a look at the horses. This is really a great start.

Someone asked about health certs and Coggins for out of state traveling. I called my vet and Brand inspector and they both tell me the horses MUST have a health cert and negative Coggins before traveling over state lines, so for anyone out of state, maybe you can work out with a local person to hold a horse for you while the blood work is being done. Here, we send blood to the lab in Amarillo and they can fax us back results in 2 or 3 days.

I don't know about the health cert for local travel - I thought someone said they do not need that for travel within KS, unless it's a special event like the State Fair or something. I would imagine that if the horse is going to a rescue home, a vet will do the health cert and Coggins for any horses going out of state.

Way to go all you rescue people - that is so tough, trying to get someone to face reality, and yet do it in a kind way so as not to alienate the person. Also, way to go Mr. Vern Trembly - you are doing the right thing for those horses, and if they could they would kiss you and thank you.


----------



## Danielle_E.

> how come nobody is willing to donate time and money to allow him to keep them? Why not work on a "supervison contract" that will allow volunteers to donate their time to help Vern Trembly take care of his mini's instead of removing them all? This man sees these mini's as his life's work. Why do we have to destroy the man to save the mini's? If the mini's are well kept does it really matter by who?


Nobody should have more animals in their care then they can personally afford to pay for their feed and care. I have no problem at all with people giving of their time to help him but if you give money for the upkeep of the horses that remain in his care and, as someone already pointed out, should that financial help slowly trickle to a stop, what do you think might happen if he doesn't have the money himself to properly look after the large amount of minis still left? He needs to get his herd size down to a manageable size that HE can look after and give the basics to. I have no idea what that is but perhaps the Sheriff could sit down with him and figure that out and help him see it. Perhaps he can keep the ones still on the property now but please, he has to be able to do that part by himself. Giving of time by volunteers and neighbours, that is absolutely wonderful and I applaud it.


----------



## AppyLover2

> A lot of time, energy, and money is being put into taking the horses away. Now that he has accepted help, and is attempting to downsize, why must all/most of his horses be taken away?


The fact is Chele NONE of his horses CAN be taken away. The law said so (based on the vets inspection). I'm not sure why it continues to be an issue on the board. He has simply been ordered to cut back his numbers. The only recourse we really have to getting any of them is to work WITH Vern. He may or may not be willing to give any more away. It's possible that someone (Victor maybe, as I understand he and Vern have a good rapport) may convince him to surrender more and if he can that's wonderful. If not, the only way to get them is to buy them.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Mona, Just a suggestion ...maybe you could contact DR, Gray[i think that was her name] and ask her if she would now issue a health certificate and coggins...may make a difference if she knows they are going to be cared for. I think as long as they don't have snot noses, outside parasites m[anything visible] you might stand a chnce of getting a health certifcate. Mary



Mona said:


> Yet again I am asking as no one has yet answered this...does anyone know anything about health certificates?? Will the vets now be willing to issue them on any of the remaining horses at this time, for out of state/country movement??
> 
> I am so glad the horses are getting help! And that is wonderful of all you folks down that way that will be getting together for the "work days" scheduled! *GREAT TEAM WORK!!! * :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

> A lot of time, energy, and money is being put into taking the horses away. Now that he has accepted help, and is attempting to downsize, why must all/most of his horses be taken away?


The fact is no one is taking his horses away from him he is SELLING THEM and that is exactly how all of this started him selling his horses and he is now doing so thanks to the kindess of strangers. So in that respect he is doing what he wanted to do only under more scrutiny then of course he ever thought about or planned.


----------



## Shari

Thank you everyone who is helping any way that they can with both the horse's and Mr T.

And yes I know how hard it is first hand, not being able to do what you love and how hard it is to let them go.

If I was closer... I would buy one of the mares.


----------



## Buckskin gal

The horses really aren't being taking away from him...he is letting them go because of the need to downsize. It was stated earlier that he had 50 some horses over his limit for the amount of acres he has. It is understood that he is not capable of handling the amount he has so this is a huge help to hm to have people step in and buy them and meet their needs which he wasn't doing. Mary



chele said:


> A lot of time, energy, and money is being put into taking the horses away. Now that he has accepted help, and is attempting to downsize, why must all/most of his horses be taken away? If so many people are willing to donate time and money to taking them, how come nobody is willing to donate time and money to allow him to keep them? Why not work on a "supervison contract" that will allow volunteers to donate their time to help Vern Trembly take care of his mini's instead of removing them all? This man sees these mini's as his life's work. Why do we have to destroy the man to save the mini's? If the mini's are well kept does it really matter by who?
> 
> Vern Trembly is not an evil man. He is not an ignorant man. He is an elderly man trying to do more than he realistically can. Why can't we all just help him? Cleaning up his lot is a great idea. Donating shelters is another. For the rescues in the area, would it be possible to use the donated money for the horses care while they stay with Vern? That way money is not sent directly to Vern so we can be sure it will be sent on horse care. (Although I have no doubt that money sent to Vern would be used towards the horses, I am afraid he might not accept it) Enlist the aid of neighbors if they are willing, make weekly visits or whatever is necessary to help Vern with his horses. I know the first knee jerk response is to take them away and put them in a safe place. Why can't we make where they are a safe place?
> 
> I implore you all to think about this a bit. The horse industry is in serious trouble. We have too many horses, the market is in serious decline, hay is expensive and we have had vast droughts. There is going to be a time when the rescues will all be full. I myself have two horses and can not have any more without overextending myself which could put my horses in jeopardy. What are we going to do when we are all in this same predicament? Shouldn't we be looking for other solutions?


----------



## AppyLover2

Danielle I'm not sure which picture you're referring to. Could you post it or send it to me? Unless the white stallion was on the truck that picked up the geldings and foal who hadn't been transported earlier, he wasn't moved yesterday. There were at least 4 greyish/tannish (whatever you want to call it) stallions who were taken yesterday, but no "white" ones. (Sorry to contradict you Marty.) If I can see the picture I might be able to help a little more. I might add that there was still a white one there. Cute little guy with a very pretty head and face. I noticed him specifically when, after we had loaded, he walked over to the fence and was standing there watching us. Ginny and I both commented on how pretty he was. I personally would have liked to have him, but, as I said earlier, we were just loading the ones Vern said we could take for the money offered.

Mona, according to Ginny yesterday...the horses that were hauled by KMHC yesterday were actually released to CMHR. According to Ginny they can be moved whenever the necessary vet checks are done. This same thing may or may not be true of the earlier ones who were released to the other rescue (sorry don't remember their name) as that rescue is now responsible for them. If you're specifically interested in the earlier ones I'd recommend you call Victor and ask him.


----------



## paintnthings

I pulled this quote off the bottom of AppyLover2's signature as I thought it very much applies to this situation.

If all the beasts were gone, men would die from a great loneliness of spirit..... author unknown


----------



## AppyLover2

Golly paintnthings....there it was, right there under my nose all this time. Thanks for pointing it out.

That's exactly what I'm afraid could happen to Vern.


----------



## Katiean

I am glad to see that the horses are being removed even a couple at a time. The News report said he is now down to just over 60 horses. I would like to see him down to around 15 geldings because his land could support that many in the summer. He would still have to feed in the winter. I see nothing wrong with him selling the horses as long as he is not doing it for show and actually selling them. He should be able to get a bit of money for caring for himself and the remaining horses. After all he did originally put that money into the horses at some time. Maybe some one could help him get his home into order too. I know what it is like to be able to do things and then all of a sudden you can't. I was going to put in a chain link fence for my horses and found I couldn't do it because of my injuries that I will always have. A couple of friends came and not only put in my fence but they put a brand new gate to the front of my property and are building a dog run for me (the dog chases our farm rabbit). I wish I were closer because reguardless of my injuries I would do what I could to help pick up things. At age 71 he does need help now. Things were different when he was tossing the stuff out there. It was more acceptable then. Now it is not. He does need help and monitoring to make sure he does sell the horses he needs to so he can care for the rest.


----------



## paintnthings

I guess that particular quote has always struck me when I get to the bottom of your posts because it sums up what I think will be my fate if my fur kids were taken away. And I still have human family around me. But the connection is different, and I can't imagine not having the unconditional love that my critters provide to me.


----------



## Marty

Thats ok Donna. I was scribbeling notes as Ginny was "dictating" them to me, I couldn't hardly keep up and I could have got that wrong about the white stallion. My notes say the white stallion, the one that was down, was re-homed but I could have gotten that confused......I can't read my own scribble half the time




:

_Maybe some one could help him get his home into order too._

I was thinking that too. Ginny says there is that old trailer out there stuffed with old hay and trash garbage everyhere and unlivable but he also has a motor home out there he could stay in if he wanted to but there is no electric hook up. If there were, it might make things easier for him to stay out there during winter, I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

This will probably tick some people off, so go ahead. I actually don't care.

I've been trying to contact Gini and I've PMd and emailed Marty with no response. I understand everyone is totally overwhelmed with trying to keep up with updates, etc, so no problem. I'll state my offer here.

I can still take up to 20 to foster. How about I agree to keep them through the winter, feed them, worm, vaccinate, farrier, etc. Once spring is here Mr. T decides at that time if he really wants them back or if we can place them in perm homes. If he wants them back, I will bring them back. If he has realized he has enough without them, they can be placed with the help of CMHR.

Let me know if anyone involved wants me to head that way with the trailer. I'm five hours away.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Donna, I wish I could post it, but it has been removed, well the access to it. It was on the start of this thread. It was a white stallion (I presume stallion, was in a pen) and was lying down. It was one of the two shots of horse that were said couldn't or wouldn't get up. One was a dark bay and the other was the white one.


----------



## Buckskin gal

I hope it is kept in mind that Vern has chosen to live his life frugally and to try and impose our ways on him as far as havng electrciity etc. may not be the right thing to do. If he has pride it will be hard for him to accept some things. Sure there may be no harm in asking him about doing some things but from what he has said he doesn't like changes. Someone may hook up electricity but then will he pay the monthly bills. has to be considered. I know everyone has good intentions. He has a tremendous amount of help right now in getting the homes his minis need and he has much to be thankful for from the rescuers. I hope he sees it that way. I just watched the news from last night and must say those minis are very lucky to be getting the attention they are right now. He isn't the first and won't be the last to have to make changes because of age. We take our minis to nusing homes and many old ranchers/farmers are there because they have lived long lives and now can't do what they could in their younger days [price we pay for wanting to live so long] Anyway they love to see the little horses and many have chose to take their path in life as acceptable because it doesn't do any good to live in the past.] I hope I can have the gracefullness of some of these older people if I live as long as them. Being only a few years younger than Vern I think I can speak of age! Mary JMHO



Marty said:


> Thats ok Donna. I was scribbeling notes as Ginny was "dictating" them to me, I couldn't hardly keep up and I could have got that wrong about the white stallion. My notes say the white stallion, the one that was down, was re-homed but I could have gotten that confused......I can't read my own scribble half the time
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> _Maybe some one could help him get his home into order too._
> 
> I was thinking that too. Ginny says there is that old trailer out there stuffed with old hay and trash garbage everyhere and unlivable but he also has a motor home out there he could stay in if he wanted to but there is no electric hook up. If there were, it might make things easier for him to stay out there during winter, I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## Danielle_E.

> was re-homed but I could have gotten that confused......I can't read my own scribble half the time


I understand Marty. If he was re-homed through CMHR and you can get a name from Ginny that would be great. I would like to help whoever did get him to put him back to 100% healthy, that is if they will accept my help.

Parmela, :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: , your offer is absolutely AWESOME. Personally, because some are out of reach right now, Ginny, no access to the internet, etc. if I could do what you are planning I would call Mr. Trembly and discuss this with him, offer to sign an agreement as exactly you have stated. Bless you for thinking of the horses and Mr. Trembly at the same time.



:


----------



## Marty

Hey Parmela my pm's and emails are backed up.

Ginny has no service on the cell out there but I will tell her of your generous offer asap.

You could head that way if you wanted to but not sure how many more he is willing to part with but you can try and see what happens. No one's offer to help is being turned away!


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

I was just now able to get on today. Storm scared my QH gelding and he knocked down his gate and took the wrapping off his already injured foot. All is ok but took a while to sort out since I am only one home. (I will never use wooden gates again. Third time one of the geldings went through it!!)

I am about 2 hours from uniontown. I was actually going to try and go out there with my trailer and see what I could do but I read that no one would be out there until tomorrow. I could have a temp shelter up to hold a horse in quartintine in less than an hour. My mother also has an area she has already prepared for a mini and a third area that I could get ready within about another hour of work. She lives a mile from me.

If someone would like us to hold a horse for them I am sure we could work something out until health papers could be obtained.

We really want to help. As I said before I was hoping to fax my application to CMHR. I noticed you did not have a KS rep yet. I am sorry I did not know you existed until this happened but I would like to see what I could do to join and help. I have already talked to my family and they would be happy to help support.

I am without cell phone right now (son is borrowing) and need to run to feed store real quick but will be back so please send me a message and I will be glad to discuss with anyone any way I can help.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Charlie Horse Acre, thank you posting about the offer to hold a horse until it's health papers could be sorted out for shipping. That is what I need since I am in Canada!!! :aktion033: . I think Mona (from the forum here) might also be interested in your offer. That was the problem for us not being in Kansas nor in the U.S. Just in case i am going to contact a shipper and get some quotes.


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

Danielle_E. said:


> Charlie Horse Acre, thank you posting about the offer to hold a horse until it's health papers could be sorted out for shipping. That is what I need since I am in Canada!!! :aktion033: . I think Mona (from the forum here) might also be interested in your offer. That was the problem for us not being in Kansas nor in the U.S. Just in case i am going to contact a shipper and get some quotes.


I have sent you an e-mail. Please feel free to share it with other members that are interested. I will be back on in about an hour. Need to run before the feed store closes. AND if I am on the internet I can't get calls. I have dial up. So let me know if you are wanting to call.

Thank you for letting me help!


----------



## AppyLover2

Danielle, if this is the one your talking about, I can honestly say I didn't see him yesterday. I would imagine he was taken out the first day since they said they took those in the worst condition.






Going back over some of the earlier photos after having been there, maybe I can help with perspective a bit.

This one is the path from the road to the entrance to the pasture. It's not a gate, it's a section of cattle panel that's fastened with a bungie cord. If you look closely you can see the wire. The debris in the foreground (the drums, the pile of aluminum cans, etc.,) are outside the pasture fence between the road and the gate.






This is the same area from the other direction. Standing in the pasture looking out. I understand that feed is kept in the drums. I'm guessing the buckets sitting there (white ones) and the way the horses are gathered means was feeding time.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I feel a little easier about this matter- but I just think everyone needs to keep their ears pricked.

I am still not half as concerned for Trembly as I am for the horses, and if you think that makes me a bad person, so be it, it has happened before and I have survived!!

I am not at all concerned with whether or not someone helps this man clear his house etc- it would be nice if some neighbours could do it, and I do know that they have most probably offered in the past and been rebuffed, now is the time to ask again.

One person on their own can look after around 10 horses at his age, maybe a few more.

That much I would have thought was obvious.

So- long term, how long do you think this effort can go on??

A lot of the workers must be on the verge of collapse, they really need time out for a bit- and what happens then??

Or are there people willing to step into the gap??

I am so afraid that once the pressure is off everyone will just carry on as if nothing happened.

And then winter will come!!!

Is someone going to make sure the round bales get replaced- they will not last long after all and they do appear to be the first ones to be put out- that in itself is amazing to me- will they keep on coming???


----------



## Mini Mouse

Maybe someone should point out to Mr. Trembly that he IS 71 now and if something happened to him all the horses would probably be sent to slaughter. I'm sure he wouldn't want that to happen.

Thank God for all you people that are helping.


----------



## Danielle_E.

DONNA!!! YES THAT IS HIMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!

Donna, Marty, ANYONE - Can you please please please try and find out where he is at for me?????



> Maybe someone should point out to Mr. Trembly that he IS 71 now and if something happened to him all the horses would probably be sent to slaughter. I'm sure he wouldn't want that to happen.


Rest assured, no horses would go to slaughter. There are enough caring people that would step up if he has no family to look after dispersing the herd. The rescues would never allow them to be slaughter bound.


----------



## Mini Mouse

Danielle_E. said:


> DONNA!!! YES THAT HIS HIMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone should point out to Mr. Trembly that he IS 71 now and if something happened to him all the horses would probably be sent to slaughter. I'm sure he wouldn't want that to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest assured, no horses would go to slaughter. There are enought caring people that would step up if he has no family to look after dispersing the herd. The rescues would never allow them to be slaughter bound.
Click to expand...


That's if they knew something had happened. I don't know if the state takes over with that or not. That's something I would worry about if I were in his position.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I believe, if nothing else and with all this publicity, that the herd will be monitored by the authorities but don't forget the neighbours are aware and have also stepped up to help. I would think, God forbid, when Mr. Trembly is no longer of this earth, that at the very least, should there be no family to look after the dispersal, that either the "state" or neighbours would be there for them.


----------



## SilverDollar

StarRidgeAcres said:


> This will probably tick some people off, so go ahead. I actually don't care.
> 
> I've been trying to contact Gini and I've PMd and emailed Marty with no response. I understand everyone is totally overwhelmed with trying to keep up with updates, etc, so no problem. I'll state my offer here.
> 
> I can still take up to 20 to foster. How about I agree to keep them through the winter, feed them, worm, vaccinate, farrier, etc. Once spring is here Mr. T decides at that time if he really wants them back or if we can place them in perm homes. If he wants them back, I will bring them back. If he has realized he has enough without them, they can be placed with the help of CMHR.
> 
> Let me know if anyone involved wants me to head that way with the trailer. I'm five hours away.


Parmela, I think that is an excellent idea and a generous offer on your part. I would hope that knowing his horses would be warm, well-fed, and cared for over winter would be important to Mr. Trembly, and having a "safety net" per se of getting them back may help him part with that many more of them right now. When spring comes, he may feel differently in that he is okay with them not being on his farm, and may feel more comfortable with re-homing them at that time.

I think any creative solution to helping these horses should not be overlooked. Thinking "outside of the box" to help these horses should be welcomed. I agree with many posts that, bottom-line, getting help to these horses first and foremost is key.

(I also must add that watching the news footage of the little horses being loaded into trailers showed how really thin many of them really are. Still photos do not give the benefit of 3-D and I think some of those horses actually looked worse on film. Winter coats also make some horses look heavier than in reality. JMHO.)


----------



## AppyLover2

Unfortunately Jane those are questions no one can answer. There are a lot of people near the area who are aware of the problem now who weren't before. I do believe the Sheriff will continue to keep his eye on things - after all, he did come out yesterday to check things out and he definitely encouraged us to "keep talking to him" , " keep dealing with him". I'm hoping that, in addition to he and Officer Davis, a lot of Vern's new acquaintenances who live nearer him will keep an eye on things too. It just isn't possible for those of us who are so far away to do it.

There were about 10 round bales there yesterday. I know they too will eventually be gone. But hopefully those of us who pay for the horses we get will help pay the feed bills for the ones he keeps. And believe me, after meeting him, I can say I don't think for a minute he's going to let them all go. I honestly think the smaller his herd gets the more he's going to ask for them. I think he'll eventually quit putting a price on any of them.

All any of want is for the horses to be cared for and we're getting that done a few at a time. The rest will be Vern's responsibility, hopefully with the help of his friends.

Edited to add: Danielle if that's him make some calls. Only 3 trailers have taken horses. One was Victor McMillian, the other Mike (Tnkrtoy) was with, the 3rd was the one the stallions we bought were loaded on yesterday. That one was pulled by Sharon White-Lewis of the Ks Mini Horse Club (although I really don't believe he was on the trailer I helped load). You should be able to contact all of them through the internet to ask about him. GOOD LUCK FINDING HIM!!!


----------



## Jacquee'

This is so true, what AppyLover2 says, we can't dictate the rest of the guy's life, since none of us are in charge of the universe. I think the best thing is for all these new people to befriend the guy, and stop over frequently to see how he (and the HORSES) are doing. Then if he DOES need help, it is so much easier to get help from a true friend, instead of someone trying to butt into your life and boss you around.

In the meantime the goal to help those horses that were the worse off is being accomplished, and all anyone can do is go forward and see what the future holds.

This sort of thing can happen anywhere. There is a guy in my county who is borderline like this about goats, but last year several people sat down with him and had a good long talk, and one of those people was me. I am happy to say our little talks made a difference - that, and a lot of people refused to sell him anything until he could prove he could care for what he had. He has since got the numbers down and the goats left are in 100% better shape. But I won't stop being his friend, or checking on those goats, ever. I bet the good people in KS are the exact same way.


----------



## Danielle_E.

I am going to put this up here because first off I want all and everyone that had a hand in this need to know how international this went and the caring is universal!!!!

This is a pm I received on another forum I belong to from Princess Alia Hussein of Jordan. She is the daughter of King Hussein of Jordan and very much a horse person



> Affiliations:
> President of the Royal Jordanian Equestrian Federation since 1993
> 
> Honorary President of the Jordanian Philatelic Society
> 
> Honorary President of the Circassian Ladies' Welfare Society
> 
> Honorary President of the Society for the Development & Welfare of Rural Women
> 
> Patron-Brooke Hospital for Animals, UK, Princess Alia Clinic Wadi Musa
> 
> Governor-British Arab Horse Society


Here is her message and it's FOR ALL OF YOU :aktion033:



> Personal Messagealiaalhussein minis, Today, 07:12 PM
> 
> Advanced Senior Member
> 
> Group: Members
> 
> Posts: 861
> 
> Member No.: 21
> 
> Joined: 16-March 03
> 
> My server was down for two days, but these are GREAT developments, well DONE!!! If you need some financial help to care for any of them over there, I am happy to pitch in and help . please let me know. God Bless and best of luck!


----------



## AppyLover2

Danielle what a very generous offer that was, and what a compassionate person she must be to make such an offer across national boundaries. Please extend my thanks to her for caring.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

As all of this gets sorted out we need to look forward. What can we put together as a standing offer to people who are having trouble caring for their horses due to financial issues or their health has changed to the point that they need to have their horses moved before it becomes a matter of harm or distress to the horses. Is there a standing safety network we can offer that will not publicly embarass or lynch the owners in need then people may be more willing to come forward; a safety net organized to gather people in the area and around the world to lend a hand to get the herd reduced or sold off? We have the Rescue groups for the dire situations, but what about before it becomes dire? Any thoughts?


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thanks Donna for the info on the stallion I am looking for. Yes I sent an email earlier asking about him from the other rescue group. I am waiting to hear back if they have him, if he has been permanently re-homed and if they need financial help to get him healthy again. Thanks for everything Donna and yes isn't it amazing about the "horse community" as far as Jordan. Yes, she is a very compassionate horse woman, has done some remarkable things on the other forum for members there as well.


----------



## CandyB

Dorrie & Frank said:


> As all of this gets sorted out we need to look forward. What can we put together as a standing offer to people who are having trouble caring for their horses due to financial issues or their health has changed to the point that they need to have their horses moved before it becomes a matter of harm or distress to the horses. Is there a standing safety network we can offer that will not publicly embarass or lynch the owners in need then people may be more willing to come forward; a safety net organized to gather people in the area and around the world to lend a hand to get the herd reduced or sold off? We have the Rescue groups for the dire situations, but what about before it becomes dire? Any thoughts?


I think that is a wonderful idea! I am going to try to engage my brain and come up with some ideas. Maybe, we could start by asking forum administrators as to their thoughts about a forum topic of "When In Need" or "I Need Help" that could used world wide on all horse forums for people asking for help.


----------



## minie812

JOHN AND I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR CONCERNS AFTER HIS STAY IN THE HOSPITAL. HE UNDERWENT A HEART CATH YESTERDAY MORNING AND HE IS HOME ALREADY. THX FOR THE PRAYERS BECAUSE I TRUELY BELIEVE IN THEM. IT SOUNDS LIKE MR.T IS COMING AROUND AND THAT IS A GOOD THING. I JUST NOW HAVE HAD TIME TO GO GET JOHNS MEDICINES AND SWING BY THE FEED STORE AND P/U THE 30 BAGS OF PLATFORM MINI FEED AND FLY MASKS TO HELP WITH THEIR EYES. AND HURRY HOME. THE TWO RESCUES WE TOOK IN WILL BE TRANSFERED TO ROSEHILL KS. THIS W/E (THANK YOU KATHY FOR THE HELP) OUR INTENTIONS WERE TO FOSTER THESE TWO MINIS AND THEN PLACE THEM BUT WITH JOHNS HEALTH AND DOCTORS APPTS AND TESTS OVER THE NX SEVERAL WEEKS I FELT THAT I COULD NOT PROVIDE THE CARE THEY WILL BE NEEDING.(IRONIC ISN'T IT-A RESCUER GETTING RESCUED) THEY ARE DOING GOOD-ONE IS A WHITE MARE (SHE NICKERS FOR ME WHEN SHE SEE'S ME-HENCE HER NAME IS NOW "NICKERS" AND THE LITTLE WHITE STUD OR GELDING - HIS NAME IS "BOO" (VET DOES NOT KNOW IF HE IS GELDED-SAID THAT BECAUSE OF HIS CONDTION ISSUES HE MAY NOT BE DROPPED YET) AND WHOEVER IS LOOKING FOR THAT WHITE STUD HE IS THE ONE YOU ARE LOOKING FOR I THINK. WE REMOVED HIM WITH THE FIRST TEN HORSES AND WILL BE GOING TO HIS NEW FOSTER HOME THIS W/E CALL ME 620-394-2993- I HOPE TO ATTEND THE LAST W/E TO HELP CLEAN MR. TS PROPERTY---AGAIN KUDOOS TO ALL OF YOU-AND IF ANY RESCUERS NEED SOME OF THE PLATFORM MINI FEED I PURCHASED 30 BAGS TO HELP OUT-LET ME KNOW




: ....JUDY & JOHN MOORE...www.willowrocminiaturehorsefarm.com


----------



## SilverDollar

Judy, thank God that John had a successful surgery! Many, many people were praying for him. And thank you for taking time to go get that feed. You've gone above and beyond at such a time of personal crisis. :aktion033: I'm so glad that you are letting someone else take on the responsibility of fostering, though I'm sure you would have been a great place for them to be (and already have been.)

Keep us posted on John's progress. We'll continue to keep him in our thoughts and prayers.



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I think the idea of a "Fall back" safety net type fund is a great one- it would however need careful thinking or it could end up tying up valuable resources- maybe a national, rather than individual rescue based, fund???


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

Dorrie & Frank said:


> As all of this gets sorted out we need to look forward. What can we put together as a standing offer to people who are having trouble caring for their horses due to financial issues or their health has changed to the point that they need to have their horses moved before it becomes a matter of harm or distress to the horses. Is there a standing safety network we can offer that will not publicly embarass or lynch the owners in need then people may be more willing to come forward; a safety net organized to gather people in the area and around the world to lend a hand to get the herd reduced or sold off? We have the Rescue groups for the dire situations, but what about before it becomes dire? Any thoughts?


CMHR does just that I believe. I think that most of there horses are owner turn ins(or well alot of them) that just cant take care of them anymore and then they are placed in foster homes ect.


----------



## dgrminis

Judy

I am so glad that your husband is back home. I know that you wanted to keep the rescues but you will have plenty of running around with dr.'s appts.. I will keep you and John in my thoughts.


----------



## Katiean

We had someone here advertise to get someone to lease their 3 horses for $150 a month each for the winter months only. As the person leasing you would be responsible for feed, board, farrier, worming, any vet expences etc... Then they wanted them back when the weather turned good. They said it was because they could not afford the horses for the winter. Several people told her to sell the horses. She refused saying "Not with what I have invested in them" Sound famillier? Why can't people take responsibility for what they have and if they can't, then sell them. No matter what price they can get for them.


----------



## chandab

AppyLover2 said:


> One of the stallion pens. We got the sorrel with the flaxen mane from this group.


Donna,

Thank you for posting pictures.

I spotted a buckskin looking mini in an early picture and it just tugged at my heart, now it looks like he's made it into one of your pictures. Its so hard to be sure looking at pictures on line taken by different people at different angles, but I think you may have captured the one I'm drawn to.

Its the buckskin-looking one left side of the picture (next to the palomino/silver bay). I would like to foster/adopt (buy) this one if we can figure out a way to get it me (I'm in eastern Montana, almost to the Canadian border).


----------



## billiethekid40

I wonder if he would be willing to part with a few on the terms of "life time leases" to some youngsters for show horses? It must be incredibly hard to imagine parting with so many, but maybe if he thought he still had some investment in their futures and could pictue them with a loving family and being enjoyed as a show (or childs pet) horse he might be more inclined? I know I would never sell my guy, but if I came to the point I could not care for him, I would place him in a long term, or life time lease with a loving family (preferably with children who would get some use out of him).


----------



## Buckskin gal

Chanda, Mr Trembly's phone no. has been posted many times and he is has allowed people to buy some of them so call him and see if he will sell you that one. It is a way for him to feel better with getting something for them and it doesn't look like one that needs immediate attention so would not need rescuing for now. Mary



chandab said:


> AppyLover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stallion pens. We got the sorrel with the flaxen mane from this group.
> 
> 
> 
> Donna,
> 
> Thank you for posting pictures.
> 
> I spotted a buckskin looking mini in an early picture and it just tugged at my heart, now it looks like he's made it into one of your pictures. Its so hard to be sure looking at pictures on line taken by different people at different angles, but I think you may have captured the one I'm drawn to.
> 
> Its the buckskin-looking one left side of the picture (next to the palomino/silver bay). I would like to foster/adopt (buy) this one if we can figure out a way to get it me (I'm in eastern Montana, almost to the Canadian border).
Click to expand...


----------



## EMB

Danielle_E. said:


> Thanks Donna for the info on the stallion I am looking for. Yes I sent an email earlier asking about him from the other rescue group. I am waiting to hear back if they have him, if he has been permanently re-homed and if they need financial help to get him healthy again. Thanks for everything Donna and yes isn't it amazing about the "horse community" as far as Jordan. Yes, she is a very compassionate horse woman, has done some remarkable things on the other forum for members there as well.



*Danielle if you are looking in to cross border transport give this gal a shot. Her name is Mary Mykytyn and she lives in the Ottawa area. She makes regular trips back and forth to all parts of the US and Canada. She knows the importing business inside and out. Her pricing is better than I think you will likely find anywhere especially given the quality of service. This is her e-mail and goes to her blackberry when she is on the road and generally returns calls when she makes stops en route. Assuming she can get a signal of course which in some areas can be problematic. *

[email protected]

Eileen


----------



## Danielle_E.

Thanks, yes I have used Mary before, had 3 horses come up from Ohio to my place with Mary.

Thanks.


----------



## chandab

Buckskin gal said:


> Chanda, Mr Trembly's phone no. has been posted many times and he is has allowed people to buy some of them so call him and see if he will sell you that one. It is a way for him to feel better with getting something for them and it doesn't look like one that needs immediate attention so would not need rescuing for now. Mary


If I can find out if the horse in question is still on Vern's property, then I may just do that. Its so hard being so far away, but I want to help and that little one spoke to me.


----------



## Danielle_E.

minie812 said:


> JOHN AND I WANT TO THANK ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR CONCERNS AFTER HIS STAY IN THE HOSPITAL. HE UNDERWENT A HEART CATH YESTERDAY MORNING AND HE IS HOME ALREADY. THX FOR THE PRAYERS BECAUSE I TRUELY BELIEVE IN THEM. IT SOUNDS LIKE MR.T IS COMING AROUND AND THAT IS A GOOD THING. I JUST NOW HAVE HAD TIME TO GO GET JOHNS MEDICINES AND SWING BY THE FEED STORE AND P/U THE 30 BAGS OF PLATFORM MINI FEED AND FLY MASKS TO HELP WITH THEIR EYES. AND HURRY HOME. THE TWO RESCUES WE TOOK IN WILL BE TRANSFERED TO ROSEHILL KS. THIS W/E (THANK YOU KATHY FOR THE HELP) OUR INTENTIONS WERE TO FOSTER THESE TWO MINIS AND THEN PLACE THEM BUT WITH JOHNS HEALTH AND DOCTORS APPTS AND TESTS OVER THE NX SEVERAL WEEKS I FELT THAT I COULD NOT PROVIDE THE CARE THEY WILL BE NEEDING.(IRONIC ISN'T IT-A RESCUER GETTING RESCUED) THEY ARE DOING GOOD-ONE IS A WHITE MARE (SHE NICKERS FOR ME WHEN SHE SEE'S ME-HENCE HER NAME IS NOW "NICKERS" AND THE LITTLE WHITE STUD OR GELDING - HIS NAME IS "BOO" (VET DOES NOT KNOW IF HE IS GELDED-SAID THAT BECAUSE OF HIS CONDTION ISSUES HE MAY NOT BE DROPPED YET) AND WHOEVER IS LOOKING FOR THAT WHITE STUD HE IS THE ONE YOU ARE LOOKING FOR I THINK. WE REMOVED HIM WITH THE FIRST TEN HORSES AND WILL BE GOING TO HIS NEW FOSTER HOME THIS W/E CALL ME 620-394-2993- I HOPE TO ATTEND THE LAST W/E TO HELP CLEAN MR. TS PROPERTY---AGAIN KUDOOS TO ALL OF YOU-AND IF ANY RESCUERS NEED SOME OF THE PLATFORM MINI FEED I PURCHASED 30 BAGS TO HELP OUT-LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : ....JUDY & JOHN MOORE...www.willowrocminiaturehorsefarm.com


:saludando: Hi Judy, I called but you were out with the horses so I spoke to your hubby, hi John :saludando:

Judy I sent you a pm, no need to call me back. There is confusion if that is the one in the picture that I was talking about but that doesn't matter. Boo sounds like he needs some help so the offer stands. Will wait for the email from his new caretakers



:


----------



## AppyLover2

Chandab I think if I were you I'd call Victor McMillian. He's supposed to be going there tomorrow, he has a rescue that CHMR is working with, and evidently (according to Ginny) he and Vern have a good rapport. He just might be able to pick him up for you tomorrow, keep him til vet work can be done then load him up for you when the shipper gets there. GOOD LUCK WITH HIM!!!

I guess I should also mention, for anyone who's interested, that when we ask about some of them (there was a roan I liked) Vern would steer us toward others. I think there may be some he isn't planning to let go. But if the price was right.........who knows.

Actually there are several buckskins there. We took 4 or 5 from the other stallion pen yesterday. Since Vern had his 6 team of buckskins, my guess is he concentrated part of his breeding program on buckskins.

Speaking of his team, he showed us a picture (it's also shown on the Fox4 newscast from yesterday). He said with great pride "It's the only team in the world of 6 registered miniature buckskins."


----------



## chandab

AppyLover2 said:


> Chandab I think if I were you I'd call Victor McMillian. He's supposed to be going there tomorrow, he has a rescue that CHMR is working with, and evidently (according to Ginny) he and Vern have a good rapport. He just might be able to pick him up for you tomorrow, keep him til vet work can be done then load him up for you when the shipper gets there. GOOD LUCK WITH HIM!!!
> 
> I guess I should also mention, for anyone who's interested, that when we ask about some of them (there was a roan I liked) Vern would steer us toward others. I think there may be some he isn't planning to let go. But if the price was right.........who knows.
> 
> Actually there are several buckskins there. We took 4 or 5 from the other stallion pen yesterday. Since Vern had his 6 team of buckskins, my guess is he concentrated part of his breeding program on buckskins.
> 
> Speaking of his team, he showed us a picture (it's also shown on the Fox4 newscast from yesterday). He said with great pride "It's the only team in the world of 6 registered miniature buckskins."


Can you tell me how to get ahold of Victor; phone number and e-mail addy (e-mail would be easier, then I could send him the pictures)?

Also, I'd like to be able to verify if the horse in question is still there or not. So, I guess if I could get the pics to Victor, he might be able to help me in that capacity.

THanks.


----------



## HaazeMinis

Hi

I am so glad Mr Trmebly is being cooperative.



:

The rescuers and everyone "behind the scenes" have been great. It seems now everyone is once again pulling together to make things happen again only this time going about it in a different way. :bgrin I applaud :aktion033: everyone that has been involved in this case. This is a wonderful bunch helping these little guys!



:

Can someone please get me the links to as many of the online news stories from the TV stations. I just got my DSL today so I would really like to watch them.[/B]

You may PM them to me. I have looked back alot of pages and went to one and it was not on there.

Thanks

Jeri


----------



## AppyLover2

Gosh I don't even remember the name of his rescue. Let me see if I can scroll back and find it. Also, unless the horse was moved after 4 pm yesterday, it will should be there tomorrow. Vern was away from the farm today; so I think your chances are good that he's still there.

Hang on while I go search.

Thanks EMB. I think that matches what I found:

Southern Winds Equine Rescue & Recovery Center

590 East 70th Avenue North

Wellington, Kansas 67152

Phone: 316-858-3233

Fax: 316-361-0398

Email: [email protected]

Web Site: www.southernwindsequinerescue.org

Click here for city/map location


----------



## EMB

*I got this online *

Victor McMullen 1-316-858-3233

1-620-262-7564 cell

[email protected]



chandab said:


> AppyLover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chandab I think if I were you I'd call Victor McMillian. He's supposed to be going there tomorrow, he has a rescue that CHMR is working with, and evidently (according to Ginny) he and Vern have a good rapport. He just might be able to pick him up for you tomorrow, keep him til vet work can be done then load him up for you when the shipper gets there. GOOD LUCK WITH HIM!!!
> 
> I guess I should also mention, for anyone who's interested, that when we ask about some of them (there was a roan I liked) Vern would steer us toward others. I think there may be some he isn't planning to let go. But if the price was right.........who knows.
> 
> Actually there are several buckskins there. We took 4 or 5 from the other stallion pen yesterday. Since Vern had his 6 team of buckskins, my guess is he concentrated part of his breeding program on buckskins.
> 
> Speaking of his team, he showed us a picture (it's also shown on the Fox4 newscast from yesterday). He said with great pride "It's the only team in the world of 6 registered miniature buckskins."
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how to get ahold of Victor; phone number and e-mail addy (e-mail would be easier, then I could send him the pictures)?
> 
> Also, I'd like to be able to verify if the horse in question is still there or not. So, I guess if I could get the pics to Victor, he might be able to help me in that capacity.
> 
> THanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## chandab

EMB said:


> *I got this online *
> 
> Victor McMullen 1-316-858-3233
> 
> 1-620-262-7564 cell
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you, I appreciate it.



AppyLover2 said:


> Gosh I don't even remember the name of his rescue. Let me see if I can scroll back and find it. Also, unless the horse was moved after 4 pm yesterday, it will should be there tomorrow. Vern was away from the farm today; so I think your chances are good that he's still there.
> 
> Hang on while I go search.
> 
> Thanks EMB. I think that matches what I found:
> 
> Southern Winds Equine Rescue & Recovery Center
> 
> 590 East 70th Avenue North
> 
> Wellington, Kansas 67152
> 
> Phone: 316-858-3233
> 
> Fax: 316-361-0398
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Web Site: www.southernwindsequinerescue.org
> 
> Click here for city/map location


Thank you. I've sent him an e-mail to start. :bgrin


----------



## minie812

HaazeMinis said:


> Hi
> 
> I am so glad Mr Trmebly is being cooperative.
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> The rescuers and everyone "behind the scenes" have been great. It seems now everyone is once again pulling together to make things happen again only this time going about it in a different way. :bgrin I applaud :aktion033: everyone that has been involved in this case. This is a wonderful bunch helping these little guys!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Can someone please get me the links to as many of the online news stories from the TV stations. I just got my DSL today so I would really like to watch them.[/B]
> 
> You may PM them to me. I have looked back alot of pages and went to one and it was not on there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeri


http://kwch.com/ you will have to scroll around to find the stories on the minis


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Dorrie & Frank said:
> 
> 
> 
> As all of this gets sorted out we need to look forward. What can we put together as a standing offer to people who are having trouble caring for their horses due to financial issues or their health has changed to the point that they need to have their horses moved before it becomes a matter of harm or distress to the horses. Is there a standing safety network we can offer that will not publicly embarass or lynch the owners in need then people may be more willing to come forward; a safety net organized to gather people in the area and around the world to lend a hand to get the herd reduced or sold off? We have the Rescue groups for the dire situations, but what about before it becomes dire? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> CMHR does just that I believe. I think that most of there horses are owner turn ins(or well alot of them) that just cant take care of them anymore and then they are placed in foster homes ect.
Click to expand...


Lisa is right - CMHR has taken in owner surrenders due to owner's circumstances being changed - I think up until now that is the majority of what they have done. The horse rescue I'm with in Iowa does it - we recently took in several purebred registred Arabs in great shape, as the owner was having a lot of problems and her daughter wanted them to go to good homes. I think if you were to contact a lot of rescues you'd find that they are very willing to work with people.


----------



## Danielle_E.

If you are looking to re-home some of this arabians please pm me and I can give you some links to some arabian forums I belong to. I am sure somebody may be very interested in purchasing and giving good homes to them.

How sad is this as well





this from another forum



> Hi Everyone,I have a University of Delaware Veterinary student working with me
> 
> who had a class last year involved with breeding and training of
> 
> Halflingers at the University of Delaware.
> 
> The University is reducing the herd by taking the excessed horses to
> 
> New Holland - unless someone will take them and give them homes.
> 
> They consist of weanlings, yearlings, pregnant and non pregnant
> 
> mares. I am not sure of the timing but it will be soon. Today is
> 
> Oct 10, 2007.
> 
> The University is selling them for the going meat price at New
> 
> Holland - the student here at work bought the yearling he was
> 
> working with for $300.00. He is also looking for a place to keep
> 
> the horse near Newark, DE, if anyone knows of a place he can board
> 
> it.
> 
> If you are interested please email me at
> 
> [email protected] Please pass this around.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Suzanne Snajdr


----------



## AppyLover2

HaazeMinis There are 2 news videos on FOX 4. http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/Home/De....1.1&sflg=1


----------



## Sassy'sMom

I have to say, that the progress that this group has made is INCREDIBLE!! Everyone involved should be soo soo proud! So many minis have been saved. We have been told that not all of them needed immediate help, and the ones that needed it were helped first. I totally believe that working with Vern will do the most for the minis. I am in Ohio, so I can't do a lot to help, but I have been reduced to tears so many times to hear how much Ginny, Gini, Marty, Jess, and others have been doing on their behalf. And I have so much more respect for Vern now. I think he was overwhelmed and has since realized that people really are trying to help him. If I was closer, I would try to buy 1 or 2. I have room here for a couple, that's for sure. If someone foster's them out and needs homes for them, please contact me. I would be more than happy to help out. And I would do everything I could to do give them wonderful homes!

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO EVERYONE WHO HAS GONE OUT THERE TO SEE THIS THROUGH, AND TO EVERYONE WHO HAS DONE ANYTHING BEHIND THE SCENES. BASICALLY, THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU, YOU ARE INCREDIBLE AND EVERY MINI THANKS YOU. EVEN THE ONES THAT HAVEN'T BEEN TAKEN AWAY HAVE MUCH BETTER LIVING CONDITIONS. YOU PEOPLE ARE AWESOME!!



:


----------



## SunQuest

Reijel's Mom said:


> Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorrie & Frank said:
> 
> 
> 
> As all of this gets sorted out we need to look forward. What can we put together as a standing offer to people who are having trouble caring for their horses due to financial issues or their health has changed to the point that they need to have their horses moved before it becomes a matter of harm or distress to the horses. Is there a standing safety network we can offer that will not publicly embarass or lynch the owners in need then people may be more willing to come forward; a safety net organized to gather people in the area and around the world to lend a hand to get the herd reduced or sold off? We have the Rescue groups for the dire situations, but what about before it becomes dire? Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> CMHR does just that I believe. I think that most of there horses are owner turn ins(or well alot of them) that just cant take care of them anymore and then they are placed in foster homes ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lisa is right - CMHR has taken in owner surrenders due to owner's circumstances being changed - I think up until now that is the majority of what they have done. The horse rescue I'm with in Iowa does it - we recently took in several purebred registred Arabs in great shape, as the owner was having a lot of problems and her daughter wanted them to go to good homes. I think if you were to contact a lot of rescues you'd find that they are very willing to work with people.
Click to expand...

Let me see if I can help with this some so that the current BOD can get some much deserved rest.

When we (all members of this forum) started the rescue after a horse named Chance changed our lives, the idea was to try to have it be a rescue that focused on prevention along with trying to save horses that were in dire need. The idea was to try to get the animals into our hands before they were in serious heath troubles and to do what ever we could to help those that for what ever reason were neglected. And all of this was to be *centered around a policy of being NON-JUDGEMENTAL* towards the owner as we knew that this would be critical to our efforts. If we can gain the trust of the owner, then it is so much easier to get the owner to accept our help.

So with that in mind, the first couple of years most of the rescues were horses that needed help immediately. They were either surrendered to us voluntarily or they were purchased. Many could be saved, some, unfortunately were so bad off that they could not be saved. As I recall, during those first couple of years, rarely did the owners come directly to us. Most horses we had were from our members finding them. But as time went on, more people started to come to us before their horses were in neglected condition knowing that our policy was to be non-judgemental.

I am not sure of the cases in the past couple of years since I had to leave to focus on personal family issues, but I will say that all the policies are in place to encourage CMHR members to NOT JUDGE those people that CMHR is working with. I will also say that at the foundation of CMHR was the idea that if we could gain the trust of the people that are in need and protect them from critisism and humiliation, then maybe CMHR would be able to be instumental in aiding horses BEFORE they got to be unhealthy.

Also, each member of this forum should keep in mind that CMHR and many members of this forum are directly linked. Without the individual member support from this forum, CMHR would have a hard time helping as many horses as they have. It is the generous hearts of the members of this fourm that give CMHR the funds and the homes to place horses into until they are adopted.

It is heart wrenching work, and honestly it is very hard to be non-judgemental when every ounce of one's being is screaming out in anger over the atrocities that are being witnessed. But, when one places in their mind that those that are horders, or those that just don't care, or those that are abusive are not mentally healthy, then it becomes easier to remain calm in the dealings with the individual that owns the horses. Remember, we need to try to seperate our hearts from our minds in these cases. Again, very tough to do. If we can approach the situation with more logic than emotion, our chances of success greatly increases. When the owners feel we care about them, then that is when we have the breakthroughs into getting the horses released to us.

All of us who are screaming "How can they do this, can't they see the troubles?" are not in the same mental state as those that don't see it. Those that don't see it have some unhealthy issues that most of us do not. That is how I keep my mind in balance. I look at it as a sickness.... Not easy to do, but it allows me to have some compassion and mercy towards the person and in the process, maybe I can, while helping save the animals, leave those owners that I am working with in a better "place" than they were before I entered their life.

And that is what those visiting with Mr. Trembly are experiencing. I would be that they are hopeful that while they help the animals that the man behind the animals is also not forgotten. Yes, the animals are the most important end result with rescue, but humanity should also be a guiding factor.


----------



## shelia

Sunquest. WELL SAID!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Shelia


----------



## HaazeMinis

minie812 said:


> HaazeMinis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am so glad Mr Trmebly is being cooperative.
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> The rescuers and everyone "behind the scenes" have been great. It seems now everyone is once again pulling together to make things happen again only this time going about it in a different way. :bgrin I applaud :aktion033: everyone that has been involved in this case. This is a wonderful bunch helping these little guys!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Can someone please get me the links to as many of the online news stories from the TV stations. I just got my DSL today so I would really like to watch them.[/B]
> 
> You may PM them to me. I have looked back alot of pages and went to one and it was not on there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeri
> 
> 
> 
> http://kwch.com/ you will have to scroll around to find the stories on the minis
Click to expand...


*THANK YOU SO MUCH MINIE812!!!!!



: :worshippy:



: *


----------



## AppyLover2

You made some very good points Nila. Thank you.

One of my concerns is that the frustration and anger we've posted on this forum may have damaged Chances Mini Horse Rescue's image.

I find myself wondering how many people would voluntarily come to them if they'd read this 176 pages. I honestly wonder if I would. I'm not sure I'd contact an organization that I thought would cause me the kind of nationwide embarassment and grief that our venting on this forum has caused. We've slandered, bad-mouthed and ridiculed just about everyone involved from Mr. Trembly to Sheriff Coleman up through individuals at all levels of Kansas government. People with cooler heads have repeatedly asked us to cease and desist, but it continued on to the point of adnausium.

In hindsight that was definitely not the way to handle things. In hindsight I wish, when we've needed to vent, we had typed our opinion, anger and frustration then hit the Delete button rather than the Add Reply button. I honestly wish I could take back the negative things I said because they were certainly not conducive to good public relations for CMHR. Instead of showing the world that we are a group of caring, non-judgemental individuals we sounded, quite often, too often, like a lynch mob.

Yes we got the media attention we needed. Yes we are finally getting some of the horses moved. But at what cost to the reputation of CMHR?

If I, by any of my actions or comments, in any way tarnished the reputation of Chances Miniature Horse Rescue I humbly apologize!

And while I'm apologizing I'd like to add my apologies to anyone I may have unfairly judged. I'm truely sorry if I caused anyone pain.


----------



## HaazeMinis

AppyLover2 said:


> HaazeMinis There are 2 news videos on FOX 4. http://www.myfoxkc.com/myfox/pages/Home/De....1.1&sflg=1



*WONDERFUL!! :bgrin THERE IS TWO OF THEM ON THIS ONE!! THANKS SO MUCH APPYLOVER2!!!



: :worshippy:



: *

Jeri


----------



## Denise

This is my first and will be my last post on this subject. I have sat here and read just about every post and can not believe you lynched this man. Yes he needed help opening his eyes but the way it was handled was way out of line. Shame on the person that posted his name, address and phone number. CMHR is suppose to rescue and not judge but look at all these posts lynching this man. The posts may have not been done by CMHR members but the whole world thinks you all are linked together. Sad to say this "rescue" has given CMHR a bad name.

Appylover2 this rescue did do damage, I have recvd phone calls about this rescue and the way it has been handled. There are people that no longer trust CMHR because of the publicity this one got and how it was handled.

Next time lets keep it quiet and not post the owners name, phone and address. Posting the state should be enough.


----------



## Cathy_H

> I find myself wondering how many people would voluntarily come to them if they'd read this 176 pages. I honestly wonder if I would


...................... The important word here is voluntarily--- Anyone that asks for intervention on their own realizes they already have a problem & needs outside help.. If they come to CMHR it will NOT be broadcast all over the internet like the Trimbly case was.. Several rescues have already occured & you cannot find their stories on the internet.................... The problem here was people in the know denying that these horses needed help & saying that no horses were in immediate danger. If a horse that has a swollen sheath from so many maggots that he cannot retract that IS an immediate need! CMHR had to keep pushing because evidence proved there was a need to intervene now - not 30 days from now............................... If naysayers will read up through what has occurred since CMHR & the other rescuers got to the farm they will see this has taken a positive turn. If not then they are set on negative no matter what........... Even your big organizations make mistakes, look at the ones blasted after Katrina!....................................... I also want to add my thanks to those that have gone above & beyond - bless you all! I sincerely hope someone continues to help Mr Trimbly with his personal living situation also. If he chooses to live like this then he may not be receptive to outside help. I hope someone has the perserverence to find out if this is the case or if he truly does need outside guidance.


----------



## Connie P

Cathy_H said:


> I find myself wondering how many people would voluntarily come to them if they'd read this 176 pages. I honestly wonder if I would
> 
> 
> 
> ...................... The important word here is voluntarily--- Anyone that asks for intervention on their own realizes they already have a problem & needs outside help.. If they come to CMHR it will NOT be broadcast all over the internet like the Trimbly case was.. Several rescues have already occured & you cannot find their stories on the internet.................... The problem here was people in the know denying that these horses needed help & saying that no horses were in immediate danger. If a horse that has a swollen sheath from so many maggots that he cannot retract that IS an immediate need! CMHR had to keep pushing because evidence proved there was a need to intervene now - not 30 days from now............................... If naysayers will read up through what has occurred since CMHR & the other rescuers got to the farm they will see this has taken a positive turn. If not then they are set on negative no matter what........... Even your big organizations make mistakes, look at the ones blasted after Katrina!....................................... I also want to add my thanks to those that have gone above & beyond - bless you all! I sincerely hope someone continues to help Mr Trimbly with his personal living situation also. If he chooses to live like this then he may not be receptive to outside help. I hope someone has the perserverence to find out if this is the case or if he truly does need outside guidance.
Click to expand...


[THANK YOU CATHY H! VERY WELL SAID!]


----------



## AppyLover2

That's a very valid point Cathy. I hadn't thought about it from that angle. However, I don't think it changes the fact that this one should have been handled with a lot more tact and could have caused harm. JMHO


----------



## Margo_C-T

Yes, Cathy H--well-said! I have read EVERY word of EVERY post of these 177 pages, and although occasionally, a few did 'go off' a bit too much(IMO), overall, I strongly feel that CMHR 'worked' as it should, and I HIGHLY commend all of them for their selfless work. Although I was one of the first to send in a membership to CMHR when it formed, I had not renewed the membership per se for a while---when this situation arose, I sent all I could as a donation, not as a membership-I am still not a member, mostly because my personal situation does not allow me to be away to help in transport, or to take in rescue horses, etc., but I will help by donation when I can. I believe it would be VERY misguided to 'mistrust' CMHR or any well-formed and clearly well-intended rescue organization over a case such as this, and that those who would need to rethink and reexamine WHY they would take that position. When you CONFINE any animal(and can you think of an animal, 'kept' in any way by humans, that is NOT in some way confined, in this day and time?)and make the animal dependent on YOU for their well-being, then it is your moral obligation to provide a reasonable and safe environment and existence. If you are doing so, that will always withstand the light of public scrutiny--and it should.

Since I am already posting, I'd like to note that the post, seen elsewhere and copied onto this thread a few posts back, and which stated that the U. of Delaware would be taking some of their Haflingers to the New Holland sale to sell for slaughter, turned out to NOT be correct. This is NOT happening nor going to happen, re direct information from the person in charge of the Haflingers at the U. of Delaware. I also saw the 'original' forward on a couple of other horse forums, and was horrified, but it has since been addressed and shown NOT to be the case, thankfully!

Margo


----------



## bevann

I stand firm and really think that the horses would not have been helped if CMHR had not pushed so hard and gotten other rescues and people and MEDIA involved.I am still concerned about winter coming and lack of shelter ( I am not convinced that trees do much especially if they have no leaves)and a pond for water.Ponds in winter can be very dnagerous for Minis.Our little ones are very curious and may walk out on a frozen pond only to fall in and drown. I do hope they will make provisions for watering in the winter.I personally have had some horses with colic issues form lack of drinking enough in the winter.I am still concerned that because of neglect in the past some other health issues will surface in the cold weather and times of stress.I really hope there are people in the area who will check on these Minis all throughout the winter. I think of it as comparable to a death.Many people come to the funeral and offer help, but later dowm the road when help is really needed there are few around.I wish I were closer so I could be there to check on them. I really APPLAUD all the volunteers who have make life better for these Minis.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Voices of reason! Thank-you. Think about what harm mayhave come to this forum and to mini lovers who want to sell quality minis but who have vented so fervently? Getting the apologies and positive outcome of the story to the same places that folks sent attack messages will go a very long way to make amends. A few who did not really send attack messages have gotten the positive outcome story out but I have not seen the venters send any to try to heal any hurt that may have come from the early attacks. Walk the walk, don't just scream in outrage and then go hide. What can be the lasting memory of this situation can be the positive turn it has taken but not if it doesn't get out. It may be that the legacy is the public humiliation and chastising. That would be unbalanced and sad.


----------



## AppyLover2

Ladies PLEASE don't misunderstand my note.

There is NO WAY I was criticizing CMHR or its BOD. They have done and continue to do a fantastic job under extremely difficult conditions!!!

If anything, I was criticizing the members of this forum for some of their less than kind comments (my own included) which may not reflect favorably on CMHR.


----------



## Danielle_E.

Cathy H said it very very well and I would very much doubt that a person who is in need of help and intervention with their animals would not approach CMHR or another rescue when they are able to "see", "seek out" or "admit" that their is an immediate need for intervention. I do not recall on any of the other rescues that CMHR has done or other rescues that I know of, where the owner was critized, because the owner has always cooperated and understood that it was in the best interest of the animal to be placed with the rescue.

I am glad I wrote the letter I did to the sheriff, to the DA and to the Governor. It was strong, to the point and not nasty but I tried to make them "think" a bit more to the position they had been taking which was not helping the horses that obviously needed to be out of there and not tomorrow or the day after. This is not a normal case that we have come upon since CMHR has started. This was a very unique and unfortunate case. I believe, if you contact other rescues that have had similar cases many many times the authorities step in immediately and remove those that are in dire need, it prevents the circus that unfortunately had to take place. I have learnt quite a bit in this and I hope that the authorities of Bourbon County have also come away with a better understanding and that sometimes it is best to err on more action, getting the state vet(s) to step in and give their professional opinion and go from there. I did however send a letter of thanks to the Sheriff, ccd to the DA and the Governor for taking action. That is what we were wanting from the start and weren't getting that accomplished. Yes, some harsh words were said because of the frustration that everyone was feeling because of the brick walls that kept being put infront of us, not only from the authorities but also from the owner. Once those brick walls started to crumble and we could finally see that the most needy would get immediate help, things changed drastically. I am sorry but I truly do not believe that those that needed immediate removal would have been released without all the wide publicity in the U.S., and internationally. Lets not start criticizing and re-hashing emtional feelings on this matter. Lets instead give thanks to the Sheriff and his deputies for taking action, to CMHR and the other rescues and all their vounteers and of course last but not least to Mr. Trembly for finally doing the right thing for the horses he had in his care that did need immediate intervention.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I strongly agree with Cathy H I feel that if this wasnt so public and people werent so outraged then these horses would still be there

That said I remain firm in my position like I said I am jaded I worked for years with sexually abused kids and neglected kids and to many times hear parents say but I love them... in the early stages it was easy for me to "feel" a bit for the abuser (often the parent) but that was early on I choose pretty quickly to keep my sympothy where it needs to be with the victims who have no choice but to remain where they are

That said I never yelled at the sheriff, I was respectful from day one and only spoke to them twice. I never was rude or mean to the associated press I was very thankful to each paper who listened to my request- and gave them the numbers of those that could give them info to see if it would be a story they were interested in.

I do seem to remember many feeling the same sympothy towards chances owner the horse who started the rescue. There were many who said how awful those who stepped up and got somethign done for that horse were. Those were were more angry at our outrage then the fact the horse was allowed to remain in the condition he was in-The horse whose story still haunts me to this day as well as I am sure many who were here and witnessed it. I stood strong then as well ~personal circumstances does not make it ok that is my opinion and I am allowed to stand by it.

Now if someone comes to me for help or asks for help realizing there is an issue that is a whole different ball game. Anyone involved in rescue for any length of time has to realize that.

I dont feel it should reflect on CMHR on anyway the day we as a society stop being totally outraged at things like this animals suffering - women and children suffering well then shame on all of us- sometimes it takes being the greasy wheel to get any small action done..But then again guess the bottom line is we as a society are almost there :no:

Bottom line due to all of thise (since now many say they did approach him to help and were turned away time and again) the horses have help, Mr Trembly is getting help, getting his yard taken care of, getting "aftercare" and made some new aquaitences... doesnt really seem like a bad deal for any involved - would it have been nice if all of thise could have happened without the outrage and out cry yes of course but that was not what worked. This worked instead of attacking eachother for who is better then who in all of this lets sit back and be happy that horses and human are now getting there needs met and be proud of that fact.


----------



## EMB

AppyLover2 said:


> You made some very good points Nila. Thank you.
> 
> One of my concerns is that the frustration and anger we've posted on this forum may have damaged Chances Mini Horse Rescue's image.
> 
> I find myself wondering how many people would voluntarily come to them if they'd read this 176 pages. I honestly wonder if I would. I'm not sure I'd contact an organization that I thought would cause me the kind of nationwide embarassment and grief that our venting on this forum has caused. We've slandered, bad-mouthed and ridiculed just about everyone involved from Mr. Trembly to Sheriff Coleman up through individuals at all levels of Kansas government. People with cooler heads have repeatedly asked us to cease and desist, but it continued on to the point of adnausium.
> 
> In hindsight that was definitely not the way to handle things. In hindsight I wish, when we've needed to vent, we had typed our opinion, anger and frustration then hit the Delete button rather than the Add Reply button. I honestly wish I could take back the negative things I said because they were certainly not conducive to good public relations for CMHR. Instead of showing the world that we are a group of caring, non-judgemental individuals we sounded, quite often, too often, like a lynch mob.
> 
> Yes we got the media attention we needed. Yes we are finally getting some of the horses moved. But at what cost to the reputation of CMHR?
> 
> If I, by any of my actions or comments, in any way tarnished the reputation of Chances Miniature Horse Rescue I humbly apologize!
> 
> And while I'm apologizing I'd like to add my apologies to anyone I may have unfairly judged. I'm truely sorry if I caused anyone pain.





I had not previously responded to Vicki's post with respect to developing a mechanism for folks to go to when they need assistance. I didn't respond because I had to think things through and I have done a lot of thinking. I have also done a lot of reading and review on this thread.

One angle in all of this is voluntary versus forced intervention in one form or another. There seemed to be the assumption that voluntary meant before a problem became obvious but that would not necessarily be the case and isn't always the case. So the feeling seems to be that if folks voluntary contact the rescue there will be no issue with respect to vilification of the sort we have seen here. So I asked myself, what sort of posts would I be reading if Vern Trembly had contacted CMHR himself on, for arguments sake, Sept. 13th. I believe we need to do some self examination on the answer to that question. I'll leave it at that. For now.


----------



## Cathy_H

> If anything, I was criticizing the members of this forum for some of their less than kind comments (my own included) which may not reflect favorably on CMHR.


....I agree ..... Several of us ( me included ) said things that we should not have......... We can't undo the negative so lets work on creating more of the positive...... I will say that if I find myself getting into an animal neglect situation I will not hestitate to contact CMHR to let them place my animals.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

I have to add one final thought to all of this.. would I purchase a horse from someone who voiced there outrage on this topic of course I would. I would be more hesitant to purchase one from someone who is complacent

But.. that is like saying would I purchase a horse from someone with different religious beliefs who has postedn them here on this forum, or different views on sexual orientation, or a million other things we can agree or disagree on of course I would. I realize we dont all think the same, have the same beliefs on politics or many other things and that has nothing to do with the fact that we do share one thing in common for sure.. the love of our minis.

We wean different, feed different, train different does that mean I wouldnt ever consider a horse from someone who was different then me of course not.. good thing or I would imagine the pool of "sellers" would become very very small if all I wanted was duplicates of myself in every way and thought


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

I am not saying that raising the alarm on the Trembly situation was not necessary - it absolutely was. The force that caused Trembly to give up those early horses was the pressure from this group.

What I do want to say that the outrage poured out before any meaningful contact could be made with Trembly. Because the local authorities did not immediately act the way we wanted them to the messages became accusatory and inflammatory. A more coordinated intervention would have been more effective earlier into the situation. Less outrage and anger and more support flowing into the area would have avoided some of the negative side of this story. And honestly it would have been less emotionally upsetting to the members of the group.

As I said before, Ginny was fabulous in all that she has done, Trembly was not going to be around for her to make personal contact early on and that was a big problem. This group wheeled out of control between then and when the Kansas residents were able to make contact with Trembly to get the full story and make inroads with him. By then reports from the folks who made that persoanl contact were not received well and many of those folks were villified for what they reported. The national story that went out _*and is still out there* _ was how horrible this man was and how horrible Kansas law enforcement was.

It's like the Richard Peck's story when he was accused of the Atlanta Olympic bombing and villified. When is turned out that is was not him and that he was trying to help prevent the bombing no one said a word. He had to file suit to get the same degree of national attention to recognize that he was not the villian he was portrayed to be.

I believe as miniature horse lovers we are better than that.


----------



## Marty

Here is some background and facts for you:

There are two "Ginnys".......Ginny St. Pierre is the President of CHMR who is the one that is out in Kansas

Gini Acton is a BOD member of CHMR who is presently visiting in Alaska, and is also the originial poster of

this thread asking for help to notify Kansas authorities to help this herd

You do not know what CHMR has gone through prior to our postsing here. CHMR worked for many days behind the scenes trying to get this situation solved without going "public" here to you. We thought we had it under control. Every week CHMR works behind the scenes helping people and their owners with their minis out of all kinds of situations without blabbling and exposing their personal details through the mud and no one thought this would be any different; but this case was urgent, catastrophic, and it turned out much differently. It took on a life of it's own.

CHMR does not have a State Co-ordinater(s) in each state and we need them. If we had any CHMR Co-ordinater resources in Kansas this could have gone down very differently. When we met in a board meeting, we knew we had to have help quick and act quickly on this, so we turned to the Sheriff for help and support. He wanted to act as our liason to Mr. Trembly and we were grateful for that. He assured us that the minis were now being taken care of as they were working with Trembly in many capacities and we had no reason not to trust in his word.

But BOD meetings kept revealing that our follow up reports simply did not match and we became very suspicious and we wanted to know why.

That is when Ginny (The Pres.) and Jess (BOD) went to Kansas to see the goings on for themseves.

You remember their findings. You remember the pictures.

There was no water, no hay, nothing for the horses as she reported back to us in a BOD meeting.

We kept this all under our hats and kept it all private so we could continue to investigate any way we could. It's not like we came rushing here in haste half cocked just to cause problems. So we kept working on it harder and harder every day.

The BOD knew we needed to find help from other places and so we went further trying to get assistance to every other agency in Kanas we could think of day after day to no avail. But they all kept passing the buck and we found ourselves back in the boardroom in a mess with no help in sight. We put our own lives on hold for 2 weeks and did nothing else but work around the clock on this case beating our heads up against a stone wall day after day with this. No one in "authority" in Kansas was going to help us out. We each had a task and we were failing. While we were in a board-room, the horses were out there hungry and this had to stop. This was going on far too long.

That is when the BOD finally decided we had to come to the forum and go public with our information. We did not know what else to do. Our hands were tied and we had no other choice. Winter was coming and we were running out of time for the little horses. We had proof to back us up. Ginny's pictures. We had to pull out all the stops. It was just too big for us to handle and we knew if we went public, maybe someone would see it and help. What else could we have done? What would you have done if you were in our shoes?

So that is when Ginny posted her pictures for the first time and came out in public trying to seek help for the minis.

By that time we were already worn out, frazzled, emotionally beat down, depressed and yes angry.

There are a whole lot of "IF's" in this case.

IF the Sheriff was straight up with us in the first place

IF we had a Kansas Co-ordinator

IF Ginny and Jess had not gone there in person

IF we never came here and told you the truth

All I can tell you is that if we made mistakes it is because we are only human and are passionate for the horses welfare and tried to get things done for the little ones. Our intention was soley to help, not hurt.

There are still things pertaining to the case that you do not know and may never be released.

I'm sure there is a lot more that has been revealed by now too and will not come to public light.

If anyone wants to become a State Co-ordinator for your State or become a member, drop a note to Shannon the secretary.

I for one spouted off in anger myself and said things harshly on a personal level yes, I know it and I feel lousy about it. Those opinions I expressed are mine and not the opinions of the CHMR.

Gone fishing (again)


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

Marty when I say Ginny I mean the entire CMHR. IF you feel lousy about the personal attack then all I am saying is be big enough to correct the impression you created. Leaving things stand as it is right now is not fair to CMHR, SWER, this forum or the miniature horse community. Go fishing but surely you can find a moment for a heart felt positive follow up to what went on before. That's not a criticism it is a reminder that it is not over until its over. Trembly still has horses, a long term working relationship has been established through the hard all of us put but the negative needs to be replaced with the positive. Not a very hard thing to do.


----------



## Katiean

I myself included did post anger about this situation. I did some name calling. I DID email the Sheriff and apologized for what "I" said. However, a lot of the harsh words from a lot of people got locals up and going on this problem that they most likely saw but didn't realize was so bad. Sometimes people NEED a good swift kick in the butt to get action. As far as damage to CMHR, I do not think this situation did any harm to the them. I also do not think it did harm to MR.T (except emotionally). Let me explain before I get lynched. This man was indeed over his head. who ever was close to him was too close to see the problem. With what everyone did, there was international attention that got the ball rolling. CMHR only facilitated the process. They did not do any name calling. they were nothing but kind and show concern for the horses. I think they did a wonderful job. The way the news showed the rescuers talking to MR T. was wonderful and I think could only help CMHR and everyone that was there to step up and help.


----------



## bevann

MARTY, thanks for giving us the timeline on what actually happened to get us to this point.I think everyone should read this very carefully and I really feel CMHR did what was absolutely necessary for the welfare of these horses. Hopefully those that are left behind will be cared for properly throughout the winter and in the future.


----------



## Buckskin gal

Marty, I think we know now that it was no easy task and it did take more than CMHR to start the process of getting these little guys rescued because the task was to big for them. I do think it took a lot of voices to speak for this herd of minis and I hope Mr T will be grateful, in the end, that his minis will have it much better in getting the care they have a right to and need. No one is saying that you didn't work hard and that you didn't become frustrated and angry along the way...you done the best you could for the moment. We don't know what all CMHR went through before it was brought to our attention but you could have told us and we would have been glad to read what was going on. I think what happened though is we started wondering what was going on and felt there was some sensationalism going on rather than factual informtion. But there is always something to learn from every experience and we can grow and become even better from them. There is still things I wonder about but will probably never know unless someone wants to share all the facts. You have your story, the sherrif has his story, Mr T has his story and so it goes. I am grateful to all who have worked so hard on this project and I do believe that all horse lovers know there was a lot of concern here and wanted the best for these little guys. We can go on from here and help the people who are fostering the rescued minis and hopefully they will share the progress of their recovery. Mary

PS Hope yu catch [caught] the big one.



Marty said:


> Here is some background and facts for you:
> 
> There are two "Ginnys".......Ginny St. Pierre is the President of CHMR who is the one that is out in Kansas
> 
> Gini Acton is a BOD member of CHMR who is presently visiting in Alaska, and is also the originial poster of
> 
> this thread asking for help to notify Kansas authorities to help this herd
> 
> You do not know what CHMR has gone through prior to our postsing here. CHMR worked for many days behind the scenes trying to get this situation solved without going "public" here to you. We thought we had it under control. Every week CHMR works behind the scenes helping people and their owners with their minis out of all kinds of situations without blabbling and exposing their personal details through the mud and no one thought this would be any different; but this case was urgent, catastrophic, and it turned out much differently. It took on a life of it's own.
> 
> CHMR does not have a State Co-ordinater(s) in each state and we need them. If we had any CHMR Co-ordinater resources in Kansas this could have gone down very differently. When we met in a board meeting, we knew we had to have help quick and act quickly on this, so we turned to the Sheriff for help and support. He wanted to act as our liason to Mr. Trembly and we were grateful for that. He assured us that the minis were now being taken care of as they were working with Trembly in many capacities and we had no reason not to trust in his word.
> 
> But BOD meetings kept revealing that our follow up reports simply did not match and we became very suspicious and we wanted to know why.
> 
> That is when Ginny (The Pres.) and Jess (BOD) went to Kansas to see the goings on for themseves.
> 
> You remember their findings. You remember the pictures.
> 
> There was no water, no hay, nothing for the horses as she reported back to us in a BOD meeting.
> 
> We kept this all under our hats and kept it all private so we could continue to investigate any way we could. It's not like we came rushing here in haste half cocked just to cause problems. So we kept working on it harder and harder every day.
> 
> The BOD knew we needed to find help from other places and so we went further trying to get assistance to every other agency in Kanas we could think of day after day to no avail. But they all kept passing the buck and we found ourselves back in the boardroom in a mess with no help in sight. We put our own lives on hold for 2 weeks and did nothing else but work around the clock on this case beating our heads up against a stone wall day after day with this. No one in "authority" in Kansas was going to help us out. We each had a task and we were failing. While we were in a board-room, the horses were out there hungry and this had to stop. This was going on far too long.
> 
> That is when the BOD finally decided we had to come to the forum and go public with our information. We did not know what else to do. Our hands were tied and we had no other choice. Winter was coming and we were running out of time for the little horses. We had proof to back us up. Ginny's pictures. We had to pull out all the stops. It was just too big for us to handle and we knew if we went public, maybe someone would see it and help. What else could we have done? What would you have done if you were in our shoes?
> 
> So that is when Ginny posted her pictures for the first time and came out in public trying to seek help for the minis.
> 
> By that time we were already worn out, frazzled, emotionally beat down, depressed and yes angry.
> 
> There are a whole lot of "IF's" in this case.
> 
> IF the Sheriff was straight up with us in the first place
> 
> IF we had a Kansas Co-ordinator
> 
> IF Ginny and Jess had not gone there in person
> 
> IF we never came here and told you the truth
> 
> All I can tell you is that if we made mistakes it is because we are only human and are passionate for the horses welfare and tried to get things done for the little ones. Our intention was soley to help, not hurt.
> 
> There are still things pertaining to the case that you do not know and may never be released.
> 
> I'm sure there is a lot more that has been revealed by now too and will not come to public light.
> 
> If anyone wants to become a State Co-ordinator for your State or become a member, drop a note to Shannon the secretary.
> 
> I for one spouted off in anger myself and said things harshly on a personal level yes, I know it and I feel lousy about it. Those opinions I expressed are mine and not the opinions of the CHMR.
> 
> Gone fishing (again)


----------



## Reijel's Mom

Maybe I am missing something here, but I think the news coverage of this situation has been pretty fair. And I also think that most of us that did send letters, made phone calls, etc. were polite but tried to express our concern over the situation at hand, and our opinion that more needed to be done for the sake of those animals on that farm. I don't see what is wrong with John Q. Public letting public officials know when we are concerned about a situation.

And from what people are posting that visited the farm, they were all respectful of Mr. Trembly, the sheriff, and the deputy. And Mr. Trembly has been working with these people, as have the sheriff and the deputy.

I am not heartless, but I personally don't feel the need to apologize for any of my actions. Had I sent horrible letters or made horribly rude calls to Mr. Trembly or the sheriff's office I would feel that need, but I never would have done that in the first place.


----------



## shelia

I would just like to remind everyone that this is a public forum for anyone and everyone from around the world to voice there opinion on this subject. CMHR did what they had to do to get the public involved. Of course with something this big it can easily turn into a witch hunt, but then how do you get the public to lay down there torches and listen to reason? I think this forum has also done a great job of that too! In a very short time things have started turning around and people are calming down. CMHR and other rescue groups will not be known for this forum subject alone. They will be remembered for what they are actually doing out in the field. The wonderful letters that many of you have written and what the news media is presenting now will carry much more weight than what has been written here on the forum. I would think that people reading this forum subject can see that it is merely opinions. Most of us do not see what the rescue groups go through with rescues. Most of of could not do what they do for many reasons. Rescues are very emotional and very hard on everybody concerned and it takes a person not only with a big heart and a strong will, but a person who can look objectively at every situation and keep a level head. We will all remember these little Kansas horses, but the rescue groups have seen so many more sad situations that the will have in there dreams as they sleep at night. We have been allowed to be part of one and felt the emotions that they have to go through each time. How many of us are level headed and strong enough to take on all that would come our way?

Shelia


----------



## Buckskin gal

"'Rescues are very emotional and very hard on everybody concerned and it takes a person not only with a big heart and a strong will, but a person who can look objectively at every situation and keep a level head.'"

I so agree that is what was needed and no one is being critized for acting in this manner. It is the level heads and the strong of spirit that will do the most good and now we are seeing that at work with getting some of those little guys out of there I think Vicki's point was to be reasonable in dealing with this matter and I know she made me stop and think more than once. Keeping level heads, in a matter such as this, is always necessary so something doesn't turn into nothing more than a witch hunt. I know opinions can vary [we all have that belly buttonLOL] but it is still the facts that are necessary to get anywhere in solving something. JMHO Mary



shelia said:


> I would just like to remind everyone that this is a public forum for anyone and everyone from around the world to voice there opinion on this subject. CMHR did what they had to do to get the public involved. Of course with something this big it can easily turn into a witch hunt, but then how do you get the public to lay down there torches and listen to reason? I think this forum has also done a great job of that too! In a very short time things have started turning around and people are calming down. CMHR and other rescue groups will not be known for this forum subject alone. They will be remembered for what they are actually doing out in the field. The wonderful letters that many of you have written and what the news media is presenting now will carry much more weight than what has been written here on the forum. I would think that people reading this forum subject can see that it is merely opinions. Most of us do not see what the rescue groups go through with rescues. Most of of could not do what they do for many reasons. Rescues are very emotional and very hard on everybody concerned and it takes a person not only with a big heart and a strong will, but a person who can look objectively at every situation and keep a level head. We will all remember these little Kansas horses, but the rescue groups have seen so many more sad situations that the will have in there dreams as they sleep at night. We have been allowed to be part of one and felt the emotions that they have to go through each time. How many of us are level headed and strong enough to take on all that would come our way?
> 
> Shelia


----------



## AppyLover2

Marty or Shannon have either of you heard whether the clean up crew got out there today? If so, they've got their job cut out for them and my hat's off to them for doing it.


----------



## Marty

_Go fishing but surely you can find a moment for a heart felt positive follow up to what went on before._

My heart (and voice) is and always has been for the horses who have no voice and that is where I personally stand.


----------



## stanlee

Katiean said:


> I myself included did post anger about this situation. I did some name calling. I DID email the Sheriff and apologized for what "I" said. However, a lot of the harsh words from a lot of people got locals up and going on this problem that they most likely saw but didn't realize was so bad. Sometimes people NEED a good swift kick in the butt to get action. As far as damage to CMHR, I do not think this situation did any harm to the them. I also do not think it did harm to MR.T (except emotionally). Let me explain before I get lynched. This man was indeed over his head. who ever was close to him was too close to see the problem. With what everyone did, there was international attention that got the ball rolling. CMHR only facilitated the process. They did not do any name calling. they were nothing but kind and show concern for the horses. I think they did a wonderful job. The way the news showed the rescuers talking to MR T. was wonderful and I think could only help CMHR and everyone that was there to step up and help.



Katiean I am using your post as an example to my point. I hope you don't mind




:

I have read each and every post since this whole thing started. It has been an Emotional RollerCoaster!!!!!!! To say the least. There has been so many opinions and wonderful suggestions THAT IS FOR SURE!!! Some made me cringe when I read them. Yes but I tried to leave it at that someones Opinion no more no less.

I would like to point out one thing if I may please. WE (all of us that have posted, emailed, called, volunteered ect.....) are part of CMHR!!!!!!!!!!!! There is no THEM, US, THEY involved here. CMHR asked for our help saving minis in need. When we sent our first email, stated our opinions, made phone calls to officials WE became the voices of CMHR!!!!!!!!! I think Vicky has a very valuable point in asking us to now STEP UP to the plate (again as voices for CMHR) and give our THANKS to the Officials and Great Citizens of Kansas for getting help for the miniatures. :aktion033: :aktion033: Mr Trembly also needs our thank yous for allowing US to help the minis :aktion033: :aktion033:

I don't see this as a request for appologies from anyone at all!!!!!!!! FOLKS WE GOT WHAT WE ALL ASKED FOR. HELP FOR THE KS MINIS. THIS WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE WITHOUT CMHR AND EACH AND EVERYONE OF US THAT WERE VOICES FOR THE VOICELESS (THE MINIS)!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worshippy: :worshippy:

I would like to PUBLICLY ON THIS FORUM SAY THANKS FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART TO ALL THE GREAT PEOPLE OF KANSAS :aktion033: :aktion033:

THE COUNTY OFFICIALS :aktion033: :aktion033: MR TREMBLY :aktion033: :aktion033:

THE BOD OF CMHR :aktion033: :aktion033:

THE MINIS FOR PUTTING UP WITH US CRAZY HUMANS   

Oh and just to get one thing out in the OPEN so as not to surprise anyone. The poor little gelding with the private part problem and I share one thing in common. We both have the same ANATOMY!! :new_rofl: :new_rofl: Just so you all know even a GROWN MAN CAN CARE. LOVE EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU.....................LEE


----------



## Danielle_E.

I am SHOCKED :new_shocked: and rather quite appalled, if truth be told, that CMHR is being told they could have done this different, that the emotional outburst here could harm them. OH PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE. Come on. I might make alot of enemies here but you know what , I don't give a HOOT. All I cared about from the moment this started, WERE THE HORSES and the fact that YES, the authorities were either not telling the entire story to CMHR, putting up road-blocks, etc. That is where this ALL started, That to me is where there should be some VAST improvement. That is where this ALL started. Facts and truths would have been very nice for CMHR but for some reason those didn't materialize and there is absolutely NO EXCUSE for that. I don't care if the authorities didn't like the way CMHR came to them, the authorities should have been professional enough, in my opinion, to shoot straight from the hip. Instead they gave platitudes to appease and make it go away. This entire thing could have been avoided and CMHR would not have had to go public. So don't blame or attribute this to CMHR!!!

I can't believe that after all CMHR, the volunteers, the members here have gone through emotionally, that this kind of crap is brought up over and over again



: . Put you energy into the horses that have been removed and need help in getting them back to 100% healthy. Stop the bickering of well if you would have done this, or he would have done that. ENOUGH. This kind of of stuff is what is going to give miniature horse owners on this board and breeders a bad rap, not what CMHR did under extreme difficult conditions of non-cooperation.

Now, I have things to do, like trying to help "Boo". I am hoping that he is under CMHR and maybe just maybe I can submit an application and get this boy home. THAT is what I am going to concerntrate on. Sorry, but I am sooooo MAD right now at some of these posts. GRRRRR.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

*CMHR is a class act all the way!* :aktion033: And any comment to the contrary doesn't even merit a response.


----------



## DiamondLRanch

I am a representative for several counties in SC. I can tell you first hand that sometimes the media and the public are needed to help get horses out of a bad situation. For some reason some public agencies look upon rescues as vigilantes without even knowing what we do.

Example 7 horses in one of my counties 2 were very close to death. a mare and foal with an injury, a stud mating freely, a lame prgnant mare and a very pregnant mare. The 2 close to death were 20 and 22 yrs old. The feed was cracked corn and occasionally sweet feed. thats it. nothing for the seniors nothing for the pregnant mares or the foal. One large round bale (pure mold) dead chickens, haveahart traps filled with bones green water.

Problems: animal control had been over 3 times in the last 4 months + nothing done!

I met animal control there. My and AC reccommended proper feed, proper hay, and immediate care by a vet within 24 hours.

The owner had the vet out and a farrier. He ONLY looked at one horse and trimmed one horse.

Animal control said he is complying. " I said: 1 horse! thats not complying" hhe did get a bale of hay and clean water. No feed!

after going back several days in a row the we were getting nowhere and it was cold at night no shelter.

So we did what we had to do! called in the media!

We did receive the 2 elderly horses that were close to death. He took off with the one that went lame. The others 7 months later were moved out of the area still skinny!

So we try we try we try! You did the right thing contacting the public for help. Of couse threats don't work.

And sometimes neither does the law.

I commend you all who have saved the minis or purchased minis. This is far from over though. I hope Mr Trembly can bring his herd down and stop breeding for the horses sake AND for his own!

:worshippy:


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres

Has anyone heard, is he still willing to sell some of the horses? I have finally decided that since it does not look like we will be getting any more to foster I can use the space to go ahead and purchase one. If he is selling them as low as was listed earlier I could handle that.

I tried to scan back through for his phone number but I could not find it. Anyone remember where the phone number was posted?

The offer is still open to hold horses on my place while health certs are obtained as I live in KS about two hours from uniontown.

Thanks!


----------



## Dorrie & Frank

No one here is saying they could have done a better job - go back through all of my posts. I am not asking anyone to apologize for anything - go back and look at the sample press release language I posted. Any interpretation to the contrary is simply wrong and a way to keep to some confict going in this. If the consensus is that we are happy with the negative communication going out at first and little positive follow up to show what a great job CMHR and SWER and this forum has then that's how it will stand. Don't read into my words what is not there. If a positive story would be too hard to swallow then it is what it is.


----------



## Reble

I would just like to say, replys are like emails get taken the wrong way....


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=14pt]Update from Virginia:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Today was not as productive as Ginny, along with Victor's group, had hoped. She and Wendi arrived at Mr. Trembly's mid morning. One of Victor's coordinators was already there. He had six horses, thought to be surrenders, in a pen near the front of the property. While the coordinator was on the phone with Sheriff Coleman, 2 of his deputies drove up. They quickly asked Ginny, Wendi and Victor's people to leave the property. They were told that no horses would be taken from Mr Trembly's farm before November 7th. The sheriff will oversee the feeding and care of the horses, once again. Before everyone was asked to leave, a lady named Kristin managed to get three horses from Mr Trembly directly. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Ginny will post more when she gets home tomorrow. She and Wendi are Tennessee bound.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## EMB

Marty said:


> Here is some background and facts for you:
> 
> There are two "Ginnys".......Ginny St. Pierre is the President of CHMR who is the one that is out in Kansas
> 
> Gini Acton is a BOD member of CHMR who is presently visiting in Alaska, and is also the originial poster of
> 
> this thread asking for help to notify Kansas authorities to help this herd
> 
> You do not know what CHMR has gone through prior to our postsing here. CHMR worked for many days behind the scenes trying to get this situation solved without going "public" here to you. We thought we had it under control. Every week CHMR works behind the scenes helping people and their owners with their minis out of all kinds of situations without blabbling and exposing their personal details through the mud and no one thought this would be any different; but this case was urgent, catastrophic, and it turned out much differently. It took on a life of it's own.
> 
> 
> 
> Marty I am very confused here, The original post was made on 17 Sept. It clearly stated that Jess had notified the authorities the day before (16th. Sept). That statement was made several times. Are you saying the BOD was involved well before that?
> 
> CHMR does not have a State Co-ordinater(s) in each state and we need them. If we had any CHMR Co-ordinater resources in Kansas this could have gone down very differently. When we met in a board meeting, we knew we had to have help quick and act quickly on this, so we turned to the Sheriff for help and support. He wanted to act as our liason to Mr. Trembly and we were grateful for that. He assured us that the minis were now being taken care of as they were working with Trembly in many capacities and we had no reason not to trust in his word.
> 
> But BOD meetings kept revealing that our follow up reports simply did not match and we became very suspicious and we wanted to know why.
> 
> That is when Ginny (The Pres.) and Jess (BOD) went to Kansas to see the goings on for themseves.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they arrived on the Thursday night and visited the farm the next day , Friday the 5th. Oct.
> 
> You remember their findings. You remember the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ginny posted them on the Saturday 6th of October.
> 
> There was no water, no hay, nothing for the horses as she reported back to us in a BOD meeting.
> 
> We kept this all under our hats and kept it all private so we could continue to investigate any way we could. It's not like we came rushing here in haste half cocked just to cause problems. So we kept working on it harder and harder every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Marty I am more confused by the minute. What is it that you kept private?
> 
> The BOD knew we needed to find help from other places and so we went further trying to get assistance to every other agency in Kanas we could think of day after day to no avail. But they all kept passing the buck and we found ourselves back in the boardroom in a mess with no help in sight. We put our own lives on hold for 2 weeks and did nothing else but work around the clock on this case beating our heads up against a stone wall day after day with this. No one in "authority" in Kansas was going to help us out. We each had a task and we were failing. While we were in a board-room, the horses were out there hungry and this had to stop. This was going on far too long.
> 
> That is when the BOD finally decided we had to come to the forum and go public with our information. We did not know what else to do. Our hands were tied and we had no other choice. Winter was coming and we were running out of time for the little horses. We had proof to back us up. Ginny's pictures.
> 
> *Marty, you came to the Forum and made a plea for help on 17 Sept. Ginny took her pictures on the 5th of Oct. and posted them along with her report on 6th of October. *
> 
> We had to pull out all the stops. It was just too big for us to handle and we knew if we went public, maybe someone would see it and help. What else could we have done? What would you have done if you were in our shoes?
> 
> So that is when Ginny posted her pictures for the first time and came out in public trying to seek help for the minis.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. That is not what happened as I have pointed out in my comments above.
> 
> By that time we were already worn out, frazzled, emotionally beat down, depressed and yes angry.
> 
> There are a whole lot of "IF's" in this case.
> 
> IF the Sheriff was straight up with us in the first place
> 
> IF we had a Kansas Co-ordinator
> 
> IF Ginny and Jess had not gone there in person
> 
> IF we never came here and told you the truth
> 
> All I can tell you is that if we made mistakes it is because we are only human and are passionate for the horses welfare and tried to get things done for the little ones. Our intention was soley to help, not hurt.
> 
> There are still things pertaining to the case that you do not know and may never be released.
> 
> I'm sure there is a lot more that has been revealed by now too and will not come to public light.
> 
> If anyone wants to become a State Co-ordinator for your State or become a member, drop a note to Shannon the secretary.
> 
> I for one spouted off in anger myself and said things harshly on a personal level yes, I know it and I feel lousy about it. Those opinions I expressed are mine and not the opinions of the CHMR.
> 
> *Marty I understand frustration and anger. The point some have made here though is that the anger that was expressed here was not helpful. Facts are helpful. Concerted action is helpful. *
> 
> Calm and measured responses to situations are what is desired and usually the most effective.
> 
> Further, as someone else pointed out, this forum and CMHR are seen as one. It all speaks to credibility in the eyes of the thousands who have read the posts here on this issue.
> 
> Gone fishing (again)




I am sorry if it seems as if I am being picky about details, but details are important. Many people from all over the world will continue to be checking here for updates on this situation. Others will come and read this thread from start to finish for the first time. I think accuracy is important, very important. This becomes even more so if one is posting based on knowledge attained as a result of their position on the CMHR board of directors. It is the credibility of any organization that or group that will impact it's long term success. In this case of CMHR the long term success doesn't impact widgets on an assembly line. It's about the wellbeing of horses.


----------



## windingroad

I have never before been involved in a forum and it has been trying for me read through the many opinions, advice and personal stories. I understand now that is the nature of a forum. I'm not a just-the facts-ma'am type of person, but in this case, that is what I was interested in.

I can assure you that there have been words that have damaged this case. Apologize, keep your stand--whatever. But that is a fact.

No more than I am going to judge Mr. Trembly am I going to judge any rescue or the individuals who represent or belong to it. I am sure that everyone will learn from the experience that will benefit future rescues.

I got to meet Ginny and Wendi today and with their financial contribution, I was able to purchase three buckskin geldings, including the one who has lost an eye. They donated wormers and a halter, too. I don't think anyone personally criticized them. I truly hope not. I wish them safe travels on their long journey home. It has been an arduous task and a long one. Just remember the starfish--I have three at Winding Road and it wouldn't have happened without the combined efforts of other people and the rescues, including SWER, who was onsite as well.

I said I'd get pictures and left that up to a 9-year-old. Need I say more? I was busy, folks! But I will send pictures soon.

Last comment on this post--the buckskin gentleman weathered the two-hour trip perfectly and are calmly munching hay.

Kristin

Winding Road Rescue and Retirement


----------

